#launchpad 2005-05-09
<nDuff> I've associated an SSH key w/ my account, but I still can't create a mirror via sftp. Is there a delay for newly-added ssh keys to take effect or something along those lines?
<spiv> nDuff: there's no delay.
<spiv> It should work immediately.
<spiv> what's the error?  It just doesn't let you log in?
<spiv> Also, what archive name are you using, and what's your launchpad account name?
<spiv> Can you connect with the 'sftp' tool directly?
<nDuff> spiv, no, I can't connect w/ sftp directly. The error is "Permission denied (publickey)". I'm quite sure the private key I'm using matches the public key I uploaded.
<nDuff> btw, are tla-format archives deprecated on launchpad? I'd prefer to retain compatibility, if it's not against policy.
* nDuff has given up on compiling Baz on the RH9 systems at work -- and wants to be able to check out his archives there.
<nDuff> okay -- the issue w/ RSA key authentication was on my end.
<nDuff> resolved now.
<syn-ack> Hey, how log does it usually take for the validation email to get back after registering?
<syn-ack> That is pretty bad.
<syn-ack> Can you RDP back to your home box?
<syn-ack> Well no, you're on dialup that wouldnt be a good idea...
#launchpad 2005-05-10
<asmodai> hmm
<asmodai> in the translation stuff for say blogapi-module-45 I have Dutch and Dutch (Netherlands), no idea why two, must be be_NL and nl_NL or something
<asmodai> but with the Dutch my 'someone should review' stays selected, with the Dutch (Netherlands) one, they don't.
* asmodai should file these bugs in a sec
<asmodai>  Translation status:  Hebrew  500.0 %
<asmodai> *blinks*
* asmodai files three
<JanC> asmodai : yes, there are nl, nl_BE and nl_NL
<JanC> AFAIK they are working on this sort of issues  ;)
<JanC> it should be possible to merge those, or put them next to each other or something like that
<asmodai> I did copy them over
<asmodai> so they're identical
<asmodai> nl_NL and nl_BE are similar in translation anyway.
<asmodai> pt_PT and pt_BR I can understand differences, not quite the same portuguese
<JanC> there should be only the nl version then
<JanC> and no nl_BE or nl_NL
<JanC> there are some small differences possible in BE but that would only apply to a small number of programs
<JanC> say, things like MKB (NL) = KMO (BE)
<JanC> or things about government organisation
<JanC> if there are 2 or 3 identical packages, that would bloat the nl language packs
<asmodai> ahh
<asmodai> right
<asmodai> *nods*
<asmodai> you are right about those things yea
<mdke> hi, any rosetta people around?
<tca_> Hello! I have registered myself at rosetta to have a look at it. Unsure if I will use it.
<tca_> Can uploading .po files easily be scripted?
<tca_> I regularly get updated translations from people using emacs, gtranslator or just a text editor, and I don't want to be bothered with manually uploading lots of .po files.
<asmodai> tca_: Mmm, good question.
<mdke> has there been a launchpad upgrade?
<mdke> do launchpad bugs get files under distribution:Ubuntu?
<mdke> suddenly nothing is working for some reason
<asmodai> mdke: define `nothing' ?
<mdke> i can't search malone
<mdke> that's not bad right?
<asmodai> mmm, that worked this afternoon
<asmodai> approx 6 hours ago
<mdke> clicking on the advanced button gives me the classic "system error", and everything else just shows me the full list
<mdke> s/full list/most recent 120 bugs
<asmodai> mmm, advanced I didn't test I think
<mdke> i have more things too
<asmodai> I had a lot of repeatable system errors today though
<mdke> asmodai, is there a new version or something? I haven't encountered such problems in the past
<asmodai> I don't know, I started only using it today
<mdke> oh
<mdke> anyway do you know where launchpad bugs get filed?
<mdke> so far can't figure it out
<asmodai> in malone
<asmodai> search for launchpad in the search field of the products
<mdke> i did
<asmodai> and?  no result?
<mdke> no
<asmodai> weird, worked for me this afternoon
<asmodai> easy to construct the url
<asmodai> if you are in malone /projects/launchpad at the end, or just launchpad, one of those two
<mdke> ok
<mdke> yes got it now
<asmodai> :)
<mdke> ok 528 and 529 are filed
<mdke> its a shame the "system error" doesn't actually say what the problem is
<asmodai> thanks ; )
<asmodai> I filed a bunch today as well
<mdke> i haven't had those problems before
<mdke> dunno why they suddenly appeared
<asmodai> well
<asmodai> code changes ; )
<mdke> sure i guess...
<mdke> but haven't they all been at the conference?
<asmodai> Don't know
#launchpad 2005-05-11
<uriel> just curious, what is lanchpad writen in? (and where is the src code for it?) (sorry if I'm blind =))
<lifeless> uriel: hi there
<lifeless> launchpad is written in python on top of the zope3 framework
<uriel> oh, look who is here
<uriel> zope3? oh dear...
<lifeless> its utterly unlike zope2 :)
<lifeless> its not CRACK for starts
<uriel> wow! I'm impressed then ;P
<uriel> I mean, it would have been hard to do worse than zope2...
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RosettaFAQ
* uriel was hopping for quixote, but I guess it was pushing my luck a bit too far
<lifeless> launchpad currently is closed source. we really hope it will become free software eventually
<lifeless> but right now its not :[
<uriel> oh, so you are into this ubuntu thing too? heh...
<lifeless> yeah, I work for Canonical doing the Bazaar RCS
<uriel> well, some half decent translation/localization framework for python would be nice..
<uriel> ah, I'm using it, thank god someone put some order into toms delusions
<lifeless> rosetta uses gettext quite happily.
<lifeless> ;)
* uriel hates gettext
<lifeless> oh.
<uriel> BTW, there was a feature/bug about bazaar that I couldn't figure out where to report
<lifeless> what sort of thing makes gettext bad?
<uriel> then using mv; it should allow to move a file and the target be a dir, last I checked it didn't work
<lifeless> (the bug - tell me now, but for future reference : http://bazaar.canonical.com/bugs)
<lifeless> uriel: right, I *think* we've an open bug on that
<uriel> ah, that is new, was hunting around for something like that for a while, before there was something in a wiki somewhere where I think I entered some other bug/suggestion
<uriel> stupid question: any chance to get rid of all the -d useless options?
<uriel> it really hurts my eyes every time I use -H
<lifeless> I've added https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/536
<lifeless> mmm, -d is quite useful for things like pybaz
<uriel> -V also seems rather useless...
<uriel> pybaz?
<lifeless> which can't change working dir (they are a library, thats a big nono), but need to tell baz what dir to work in
<lifeless> pybaz : python bindings to baz
<lifeless> -V is going to go.
<uriel> I see..
* uriel ponders..
<lifeless> and -d should be done like baz -d DIR command
<lifeless> so it would be consistent and not repeated all the time.
<uriel> yes, at the very least
<uriel> wouldn't make more sense to have specific params to make -d irrelevant?
<uriel> well, I guess for some cases you would need to specify the working copy..
<lifeless> right
* uriel sees the point that for some commands -d makes sense, but I suspect in most cases having plain param that if omited takes the current dir as default would make more sense, just as you can do both "ls" and "ls /etc" 
<lifeless> I agree - and we're doing that a lot as we work on things
<uriel> the two -h -H feel rather redundant BTW
<lifeless> but we haven't made a big push to do it ;)
<uriel> ah, good that at least you guys are in a better track; I think that if I had had to use tla for much longer I would have gone completely insane
<lifeless> heh
<asmodai> morn
<lifeless> morning
<kosmic_youth> hello, i'm having a problem with launchpad, after i login a go to the package I want to translate and when i click in the link with gives me this error -> A system error occured
<asmodai> mmm, I could do some translations this morning
<asmodai> kosmic_youth: there are some rough edges still
<mdke> i was thinking perhaps this is related to #528
<asmodai> so many bugs to fix ;)  (so bloody little time)
#launchpad 2005-05-12
<edd> any launchpad devs around?
<carlos> edd: hi
<edd> hi there! i'm interested in hearing about the status of the RDF bits.
<edd> the launchpad pages talk a bit about the RDF but don't give any links
<edd> i worked with morgan on an RDF export format, also obviously i maintain the DOAP schema, so i was wondering what the status of all that was
<SteveA> hi edd
<SteveA> morgs specced out various things to do with RDF, XML and launchpad at the UDU conference last week.
<SteveA> so, i suggest mailing morgs, and he can fill you in on what we're planning to do.
<edd> cool
<SteveA> bbiab
#launchpad 2005-05-13
<asmodai> nice
<asmodai> comment bug got fixed
<abelli> daf: ping
<abelli> ciao a tutti
<daf> ciao abelli 
<abelli> ciao daf ..
<abelli> daf: can you insert the .desktop file in your alexandria package?
<abelli> s/can you/could you please
<daf> which version are you using?
<abelli> 0.4
<abelli> -2
<daf> ok
<daf> the .desktop file is present in version 0.5
<abelli> something really bad with it?
<abelli> grr
<abelli> is it somewhere in ubuntu?
<daf> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=alexandria
<daf> it seems it's present in Breezy
<abelli> daf: yeah sorry .. i didnt thought of it.
<abelli> thank you then.
<daf> no worries
<abelli> i owe you a beer/orange juice/glass of water/pizza
<daf> heh
<abelli> daf: it has brokend dependencies
<daf> ah
<abelli> it looks for libgnome2-ruby 0.12 and breezy has 0.11
<daf> hmmm :/
<abelli> dehiho .. doh .. please.
<abelli> why is it in universe :)=?
<daf> heh
<abelli> when will you think youll have it in breezy?
<abelli> too many "ll" ..
<abelli> s/will/do
<daf> not sure
<daf> we might still be syncing
<abelli> daf: are you using it?
<abelli> i mean alexandria ver .5?
<daf> yes
<abelli> how?
<abelli> :)
<daf> well, I uploaded the packages to Debian
<daf> Ubuntu is just syncing them
<abelli> thanks.
<abelli> buona giornata a tutti
<morgs> edd: ping
<Simira> daf: do translations in Hoary/Rosetta automatically go upstream when they're 100% translated?
<daf> yes, we hack into the upstream CVS repositories and commit them there
<superted> daf: huh?
<spiv> daf: You forgot to use explict <sarcasm> tags.
<daf> well, upstreams usually don't do it themselves
<daf> so we have to do it for them
<daf> spiv: :)
<spiv> daf: One day, irc clients will fill them in automatically :)
<Simira> ok, should I ask more specific: How do I get a ready file upstream?
<daf> you have to contact the upstream
<daf> we don't have a way of automating it at the moment
<asmodai> in an ideal world the rosetta system would notify the maintainers
* daf back in a bit
<carlos> asmodai: rosetta should not do it if maintainers are not interested on it
<carlos> I mean, if they don't say "Yes, I want to get spammed every time a translation is ready"
<daf> still, it's worth adding to the wish list page
<Simira> daf/carlos: ok, but what exactly do I do with wget in Hoary-translations, now when it's ready?
<asmodai> carlos: Why would you otherwise register your project on launchpad
<asmodai> and then register it with rosetta for getting translations
<asmodai> and you then let the user having to do notification of the project's maintainers to say a translation is done?
<asmodai> Seems opposite towards the workflow.  Of course you can always add a toggle for the email.
<mpt> asmodai: In the future I hope to have a Rosetta-centered signup page that still gives you a Launchpad account, but also lets you add your project to Rosetta and say "yes, I want to know about new translations" on a single page
<asmodai> mpt: nice.
<carlos> asmodai: all products imported into Rosetta are not from maintainers
<asmodai> mpt: aren't you one of kiko's friends/acquaintances.
<carlos> some of them are from translators that want to use Rosetta to translate that product.
<asmodai> carlos: Ahh, ok.
<mpt> asmodai: Yep
<asmodai> carlos: That's helpful as well as not.
<asmodai> mpt: That explains why I thought your nick looked familiar. ;)
<carlos> Simira: wget in Hoary-translations?, sorry don't get you
<asmodai> mpt: How's tricks?
<mpt> asmodai: Midnight meetings are teh suck
<asmodai> mpt: *laughs*
<asmodai> mpt: Understandable.  They're now on -5 from me.  Can only imagine the difference to you.
<Simira> carlos: I'm soon done checking the Norwegian translation of wget, for a friend. What do I do afterwards, to make sure it's submitted?
<asmodai> mpt: Been trying desparately landing a python related job here in NL.  Gah.  difficult.
<carlos> Simira: For Ubuntu?, just upload it into Rosetta
<carlos> Simira: if you want it inside upstream tarballs, you need to send it to upstream maintainer
<Simira> carlos: ok, I need to export the file from Hoary translations, and then upload it to Rosetta?
<carlos> Simira: What do you understand as "Hoary translations"?
<carlos> I thought you were already using Rosetta for it...
<Simira> carlos: I am. But it's kind of confusing when I go to "distros  ubuntu  hoary  +sources  wget" to translate it. 
<carlos> that's wget as we have it in hoary
<carlos> why Is it confusing?
<Simira> carlos: ok, so when we have translated it 100%, it's automatically updated in hoary?
<carlos> we will do a translations update for hoary every month
<Simira> ok
<carlos> so yes, you don't need to care about anything to get them into Ubuntu
<Simira> ok
<mpt> asmodai: Sorry, I don't know anyone in .nl, let alone snake handlers
<carlos> but it's a good thing to send the updates also upstream
<Simira> carlos: yes. Howto?
<carlos> Simira: we don't have a procedure
<carlos> but the best way to do it is
<carlos> look for the project web page
<carlos> and a way to contact them
<carlos> and send the translation
<Simira> notify the maintainer, I guess? Yes
<carlos> yes
<Simira> well, I'll go that after lunch
<Simira> thanks.
<Simira> But you should have an option for automatic emailing maintainers when translations are done. An optional one.
<carlos> Simira: please, add it to the RosettaWishList page 
<carlos> at ubuntu's wiki
<Simira> that and more...
<Simira> did I ever get an answer on what's the best chance of getting things done? Adding it as a bug in Malone (as I was told earlier, and ahve done a lot), or in the wiki?
<asmodai> mpt: Oh, was not saying you should look f or me ;)
<asmodai> mpt: just commenting on the general state ;)
<carlos> Simira: well, whatever you use, will not get lost
<carlos> Simira: the wiki page lets other people know about what has been requested already
<carlos> so it's up to you
<mdke> carlos, did you see bug 528?
<carlos> I think so, will try to answer today
<mdke> not a problem
<mdke> just wanted to let you know. i don't think it was every a problem before, its suddenly appeared
<carlos> mdke: well, I think it's the way he's trying to get the translation form. There seems to be a bug in that path
<carlos> mdke: but https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations should work
<carlos> of course the other bug will be fixed, but If it's what I think, it's not Rosetta specific so I cannot tell you when it will be fixed (I hope soon).
<mdke> right
<mdke> carlos, i still get that error when accessing the translation from that url
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> can I get the link?
<mdke> from that page, i click quickguide, then italian, then "show untranslated strings"
<mdke> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/ubuntu-docs/+pots/quickguide/+translate?languages=it
<carlos> ooh, that
<carlos> hmm, I think that we were talking about two different bugs then
<carlos> mdke: I did a change to Rosetta that hope will reach the server next week and will fix that problem
<mdke> carlos, cool
<mdke> perhaps i got the bug number wrong ;)
<carlos> mdke: no, I was talking with you relaying in my memory :-)
<carlos> and I'm still a bit "jet lagged"
<carlos> so I'm the point of failure here :-P
<mdke> carlos, take some time out to relax
<mdke> i'm off on holiday myself today
<mdke> carlos, how did UDU go re: Rosetta?
<pschulz01> greetings. I've just signed up.. and have a small patch for 'fdclock'
<pschulz01> what should I do?
<carlos> mdke: really good, we have a list of feature we are going to develop for next two months already. Need to dump it into the wiki so all people knows it
<mdke> great
<carlos> pschulz01: hmmm, not sure if it's related with launchpad itself... I suppose fdclock is an Ubuntu application, right?
<pschulz01> 'free desktop clock'
<carlos> mdke: did you saw the spec about Ubuntu doc imports?
<carlos> pschulz01: ok, then I suppose you should go to #ubuntu-devel
<pschulz01> I reported a bug with 'reportbug' (something different.
<mdke> carlos, i tried but the wiki was password protected
<carlos> pschulz01: hmm, reportbug sends the bugs to debian
<pschulz01> #ubuntu-users (bob2) suggested I look at launchpad...
<bob2> er
<bob2> I told you what to do
<bob2> go to bugzilla if the package is in main
<carlos> mdke: I put an open copy at the udu wiki, the only missing part is the implementation plan....
<pschulz01> carlos: no.. the email goes to ubuntu-users
<carlos> oh
<bob2> malone (I gave you the url) if it's in universe
<carlos> didn't know that
<mdke> carlos, will look when I get back
<carlos> mdke: ok
<pschulz01> bob2: hi! Yes i'm registered.. and I came here to find out what to do next.
<bob2> pschulz01: go to the url I gave you
<pschulz01> bob2: done that. fdclock not a registered product.
<pschulz01> bob2: should I register it?
<carlos> pschulz01: there is already such product...
<carlos> pschulz01: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/fdclock/+filebug
<carlos> (not sure if you just created it...)
<carlos> yeah, you are the owner :-P
<pschulz01> I just edded it.
<pschulz01> 'added'
<pschulz01> How do I add add a patch?
<carlos> pschulz01: malone does not allows you to attach files (yet)
<carlos> if it's not too long, add it inside the text area
<pschulz01> Sould I send it directly to the maintainer?
<carlos> if it's too long, try to put there a link to it
<pschulz01> This first one is very short :-)
<carlos> pschulz01: if you want it applied upstream, I suppose it's faster if you send it to the maintainer
* carlos -> lunch
<pschulz01> I tried to add a comment to a bug (568) and got an error...
<pschulz01> When this happened previously, I tried again and it seemed to work.
<Burgundavia> who would I email abut double accounts on launchpad
<dholbach> hey
<SteveA> do you mean that you have two separate accounts, and you'd like to make them one?
<Burgundavia> yes
<SteveA> there's a link here :  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/foaf/people
<SteveA> the link is for "merge them"
<SteveA> you get some emails with URLs in, and go to the URLs to show that you have those email addresses
<SteveA> other than that, it is automatic
<Burgundavia> ick
<Burgundavia> I have an issue
<Burgundavia> the email my launchpad/wiki account is under is dead
<Burgundavia> and I have no way of getting it back
<SteveA> i see.
<Burgundavia> one of the accounts has zero activity, so it can be deleted
<SteveA> okay, what's the email address or name of that account?
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/foaf/people/corey-burger/ <-- this one
<SteveA> okay
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/foaf/people/cburger/ <-- this is the one I edit under, which is still under the email cburger@victoria.tc.ca
<Burgundavia> I have no idea where the empty account came from
<Burgundavia> I would guess some auto merge wierdness
<SteveA> okay, i'll pass this on to the database admin
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> SteveA, just a sec
<Burgundavia> I may be able to solve it
<Burgundavia> SteveA, I thought you needed to send to both email addys
<Burgundavia> but you didn't
<SteveA> so, it's sorted out for you?
<Burgundavia> yep
<SteveA> cool
<Burgundavia> thanks for the info
<jbailey> I'm trying to 'Request Merge of User Accounts', and either me or the application is confused.
<jbailey> I got here because I went to add my home email to my launchpad account, and says that I already exist.
<jbailey> I went to merge, and typed in my other email address under duplicated account, but there it says that it can't find it.
<Kinnison> merging seems complicated and incomplete currently
<jbailey> When I click "(list)", the select person popup box shows up, but it also doesn't know jbailey@raspberryginger.com
<jbailey> Ah, okay.
<jbailey> lifeless told me that I should actually report bugs that I've been having in Launchpad these days.  Does Malone handle bugs for the launchpad product?
<jbailey> I'd like to add myself to a cc: list for the bug so I can remember to merge these when it's ready.
<JanC> jbailey : AFAIK launchpad user accounts only use the part before '@' as the username
<jbailey> JanC: I can try that, but 'jbailey' is a pretty overloaded name out there.
<JanC> yeah, maybe they automaticly add a number or something ?
<jbailey> Creepy, it has apparently just sent an email out to the account I want to merge with.
<JanC> during the import I mean
<jbailey> No indication of who that was.
<jbailey> Import?
<JanC> import from the old accounts (wiki, mailing list addresses, ...) into "launchpad persons"
<jbailey> Ah, interesting.
<jbailey> Then I probably have a pile of them.
<JanC> I was listed 3 times because I used 3 e-mail addresses  ;-)
<jbailey> It remains a bug, I suspect, that this isn't obvious (especially given that the screen before I was using an emailaddress to identify myself)
<JanC> you probably better ask someone who works on this  :-)
<jbailey> Also, depending on what all it imported, I probably have accounts in there that I can't get to - A few of my Debian packages still use a really old email address that I can't send or receive mails from anymore.
<jbailey> JanC: Ah, sorry about that.  I hadn't realised I was in the wrong place.
<jbailey> JanC: Where's the right place to put the questions?
<JanC> no it's okay here, but it seems like nobody is around
<JanC> at least, none of the developers did answer yet  :)
<jbailey> It's all good, I'm patient.  Timezones suck.
<Kinnison> The relevant developers are almost certainly asleep
<jbailey> Kinnison: Or just crawling out of bed.
<jbailey> Kinnison: Thinking of which, are you feeling better yet?
<JanC> timezones are fun, they mean there is almost always someone awake on one of the more general Ubuntu channels  ;-)
#launchpad 2005-05-14
<Kinnison> jbailey: mostly yes
<jbailey> Kinnison: Oh good. =)
<Kinnison> jbailey: the election coverage is amusing me
<jbailey> Ah?
<jbailey> Who's having an election?
<jbailey> (Or is this how I find out that Canada's called one? *g*)
<Kinnison> UK general election
<jbailey> I remember hearing once that if a commonwealth citizen goes to live in the UK for two weeks (s)he gains the right to vote in elections.
<lifeless> jbailey: yes, there is a malone product that you can file bugs on
<lifeless> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/malone
<jbailey> lifeless: Thanksboz.
<jbailey> Ah weird, the plug icons don't mean "expand" this.
<jbailey> s/plug/plus/
* Kinnison cries
<Kinnison> kernel gone pop again :-(
<Kinnison> it'd help if there was some examples or good docs
#launchpad 2005-05-15
<Burgundavia> any #ubuntu ops here?
<Burgundavia> nev mind
<Burgundavia> how do I view malone bugs?
<SteveA> hello Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> salut
<SteveA> what do you want to do with malone bugs?
<Burgundavia> I want to see what they are before I go filing a bunch
<Burgundavia> so as not to create dups
<SteveA> hey, thanks
<SteveA> there's a problem.  all of the malone bugs that expose details of the software or database are marked as private.
<Burgundavia> hmm
* Burgundavia grumbles about non-free
<SteveA> yeah
<Burgundavia> and you don't have a mailing list I can vent on
<Burgundavia> hmm
<SteveA> things would be much easier if launchpad were open source right now
<SteveA> i got a message from mailman that you requested to be on the launchpad mailing list
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> I was actually looking for the malone list I suspect
<SteveA> sorry, i can't do that; it's kind of employees only
<Burgundavia> as I don't much care about soyuz/rosetta/etc.
<Burgundavia> that is what thom just said to me
<SteveA> i really appreciate that you're trying to help out
<SteveA> and it must be frustrating that things aren't really set up to help that
<Burgundavia> yes
<SteveA> what timezone are you in?
<Burgundavia> so short of hiring me (which I wouldn't mind, being unemployed), what can we do?
<Burgundavia> Pacific Standard
<Burgundavia> UTC -8
<SteveA> okay, so west coast US time
<SteveA> the developers of Malone are based in montreal
<Burgundavia> I have spoken with bradb in person (in mataro)
<SteveA> oh, cool.  if you're around during the week next week, i can ask brad to talk through the bugs you've found
<Burgundavia> ok
<SteveA> that would most likely save both you and brad from dealing with dupes
<Burgundavia> I also need to dig up the UDU wiki page I say from James
<Burgundavia> s/say/saw
<SteveA> we're not looking for other people to be hired to work on malone right now.  i am looking for a couple of very experienced software developers who know python to work on other parts of launchpad, though.
<Burgundavia> that isn't me
<SteveA> fair enough
<Burgundavia> though I will pass the word around
<SteveA> okay.  anyone who is interested and thinks they fit the description can mail steve@canonical.com
<Burgundavia> aside from strong python experience, anything else (I will be talking to people at a LUG)
<Burgundavia> I will try and get a hold of bradb next week
<SteveA> if you're interested in doing voluntary stuff to do with Malone, then we can do NDA contract stuff and get you access to the mailing list and private bugs etc.  I know -- sounds weasely to talk about NDAs when you're volunteering your time and skills. 
<Burgundavia> SteveA, that is not a big deal to me
<SteveA> i'll talk with bradb next week, and tell him we've talked on irc
<Burgundavia> I am already known around canonical, so it shouldn't be an issue
<SteveA> i don't follow -- are you saying you're interested in signing an NDA ?  or are you saying that an NDA shouldn't be neccessary?
<Burgundavia> I have no issues with signing an NDA
<SteveA> okay.  can you tell me a bit about what you're interested in doing?
<Burgundavia> mostly user interface stuff
<Burgundavia> think baby-mpt
<SteveA> okay.  i'll talk to management about it and see what happens.
<Burgundavia> thanks
* SteveA goes to do weekend things
#launchpad 2006-05-08
<matsubara> KurtKraut: that's an interesting feature. I suggest you to file a bug. Usually you would go to the list of open request to verify the ones that need help.
<matsubara> since it's not possible to close request you end up with lots of open requests that should be in a closed state
<KurtKraut> matsubara, yes, that how I've been doing that. But after clicking and reading about 10 request, I can find only one that stills needs help and I still can contribute with
<matsubara> KurtKraut: I feel your pain. I'm the one triaging Launchpad support requests. Are you using the Web UI or the the email interface?
<KurtKraut> matsubara, I'm using the web UI
<KurtKraut> matsubara, I've never tried thru e-mail. I suppose it would be even messier ;D
<matsubara> KurtKraut: currently it's a bit messy indeed. But you could try using your email client filters to help with that.
<KurtKraut> matsubara, I check my e-mail mostly in public computers at university. They're all Windows so I can't have an e-mail client. I'm forced to use gmail webmail
* ddaa -> bed
<matsubara> found it! bug 3157 KurtKraut 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3157 in launchpad "Anyone should be able to edit a support ticket" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3157
<KurtKraut> matsubara, it would be good. be besides that, non-replied equest should be also trackable.
<matsubara> KurtKraut: please file a bug: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<KurtKraut> I'm doing that at the moment ;D
<KurtKraut> matsubara, done. Check if https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/42665 is understandable
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42665 in launchpad "LP should allow tracking support requests that has not been replied yet" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<matsubara> KurtKraut: thanks,
<matsubara> KurtKraut: i think so.
<elmo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnupg/+pots/gnupg/pt_BR
<elmo> if TODO is 0, why is the bar split in two, with 70% being marked NEW ?
<elmo> (in the lowermost left hand portlet)
<matsubara> elmo: I think there's an open bug about that.
<elmo> ok
<matsubara> elmo: bug 39291
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39291 in rosetta "status bar on package listing wrong" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39291
<elmo> matsubara: cool, thanks
<mdke> spiv: ping?
<mdke> spiv: if you get this, just chasing up on my emails.
<mdke> -> bed
<lifeless> Znarl: or elmo: there is a new rt request for balleny.
<lifeless> appreciate if that can be done asap
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt_> salgado, pong
<mpool> good morning
<KurtKraut> good night (in UTC-3) :P
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 41138 (+viewstatus crashes when opening a remote bug) (r1846: Brad Bollenbach)
<stub> There is no security contact for firefox in Ubuntu, so security contact will be subscribed to this bug :-(
<stub> lifeless: pull problems building a production branch
<lifeless> stub: meep. 
<stub> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filezCqOgx.html
<lifeless> funnily enough, I'm working on that bug right now
<lifeless> or that class of bug anyhow
<stub> heh. I can workaround I think.
<lifeless> lets see
* stub builds a tree manually
<lifeless> give me a second
<stub> ok.
* stub continues anyway to see who wins
<lifeless> what is foo ?
<stub> The branch I just tried to merge into - the one in the paste
<lifeless> what dir are you working in so we dont conflict
<stub> I'm working in ~pqm/production/launchpad
<lifeless> ok, I'll work in foo
<stub> Gah... forgot to fix the config files
<lifeless> foo pulled ok
<stub> It did?
<lifeless> yup
<stub> Hmm.... 
<lifeless> (for me)
<stub> I'm using bzr in ~pqm/bin, with no PYTHONPATH set
* stub tries a pull in foo too, bringing in committed launchpad.conf updates
<stub> Worked fine. I'm renaming foo back to launchpad and will push that.
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a regular code update. Estimated down time is 10 minutes. Wikis will be in read only mode during this period.
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> spiv: hi
<SteveA> stub: hello
<SteveA> mpt or mpt_: hello
<spiv> SteveA: Hello.
<SteveA> spiv: voice call tonight?
<spiv> SteveA: Turns out that while my headphone jack now works, my microphone jack doesn't.  I've filed a bug :/
<spiv> SteveA: That'd be good, but it'll have to be POTS I'm afraid.
<stub> SteveA: Morning
<mpt_> hi SteveA 
<stub> lifeless: pqm web ui is giving tracebacks btw.
<SteveA> spiv: pick up a $10 sound card perhaps?
<spiv> SteveA: You can get $10 sound cards that fit in laptops?
<SteveA> are you sure your mic jack doesn't work?  for mine and many others, you need to turn on the mic amplifier (or some such switch) in the alsa settings
<lifeless> stub: yes, known
<spiv> SteveA: I spent a long time yesterday, probably much more than is sensible, trying to make it work, and trying every possible combination of alsa settings and the like.  Googling suggests it's a driver issue.
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> spiv: is it fixed in some kernel out there?
<spiv> SteveA: Not that I know of.
<SteveA> do you still have that desktop machine?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/41108 and remove the warn_about_no_published_uploads config options that I forgot to remove from staging and jubany's config files. (r1847: Guilherme Salgado)
<spiv> No, its disk is sitting in our headless router, and the rest is sitting in a cupboard.  It wouldn't shock me if it doesn't boot anymore, even if I put the disk back in... the woes I had with that system are a long story (but boring).
<SteveA> spiv: http://www.gwctech.com/ebproductdetail.asp?id=88  <--- apparently work on linux
<SteveA>  US$20
<spiv> SteveA: Cool, I'll see if I can find one locally (but that will have to wait until tomorrow).
<SteveA> spiv: that was for a quick google of "usb soundcard linux ubuntu"
<SteveA> there are probably others
<spiv> Yeah, I'll look tomorrow, when the shops are open.  There ought to be something cheap.
<jamesh> spiv: I've had good success with my Logitech USB headset, which is one less thing to cart around compared to a headset + USB sound card
<spiv> jamesh: Cool, thanks.
<jamesh> spiv: Ekiga and Skype seem to work quite nicely with multiple sound cards too
<jamesh> Ekiga can be set to ring on one card but use the other one for conversations
<spiv> jamesh: That's good, because if I bought a new headset and things *still* didn't work, I might have to kill something ;)
<jamesh> spiv: the one time I did have trouble was when I left the headset plugged in when rebooting, and the sound cards got numbered in the other order
<spiv> It's frustrating, my stolen laptop had no issues (and even had a builtin mic that worked surprisingly well for voip!)...
<jamesh> deleting ~/.asound* can sometimes help too :)
<spiv> jamesh: Heh.  Thanks for the tip :)
<jamesh> despite its faults, OSS was a lot easier to understand and debug
<spiv> Yeah, I'm learning that.
<spiv> I preferred it when I was happily ignorant :)
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
* SteveA pings spiv
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<SteveA> sabdfl: hi
<sabdfl> SteveA: got it already :-)
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> stub: ping
<ddaa> heya
<SteveA> hello david
<lifeless> print "hello, world!'
<ddaa> lifeless: unclosed quote
<lifeless> only if its python
<ddaa> Which chrisforsaken language supports unmatched quotes like that?
<lifeless> dunno
<SteveA> visual basic had in interesting tolerence for variable names that differ only in case
<ddaa> lifeless: "Is all the bzr-side stuff in place for repositories and knits? If so, the LP-side can drop in when it's ready."
<ddaa> can your reply to that?
<lifeless> I'm not sure what the question means
<SteveA> BjornT: interested in working from my place on friday?
<lifeless> what is the LP side
<lifeless> what support is desired?
<ddaa> lifeless: that's a recent message from sabdfl in the "Hg user survey" thread
<ddaa> I think the LP support mentioned here is Supermirror support.
<SteveA> this is about making it so that our sftp service and launchpad branch data model and UI can support knits and repositories
<sabdfl> if not now, then at least in a few months, using bzr 0.8
<lifeless> righto
<lifeless> so the bzr 0.8 code format is stable
<ddaa> since there are a few questions about bzr-side status of knits, repos, and LP integration, I'd like you or mpool to reply on list.
<lifeless> spiv has merges in the queue for rocketfuel to update it to having the bzrlib that will support this
<lifeless> then it can be rolled out in the next rollout, and the supermirror will mirror knit repos happily
<lifeless> reading from repositories is part of that.
<lifeless> having the sftp server host repositories is quite a different problem, and there is a bug open in malone about that. It needs some specification to decide what the beahviour should be
<lifeless> IOW, this week, or next, tops.
<lifeless> for publishing from a knit repo to the supermirror
<ddaa> SteveA: who will maintain the agenda for bzr meeting. We should talk about fixing bug 41414.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41414 in launchpad "supermirror-branch-puller ignores format changes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41414
<ddaa> that's likely to become a sticky problem once we have knit support rolled out.
<ddaa> and people start converting existing weave branches to knit
<lifeless> ddaa: if SteveA is amenable, salgado is the right person to do the implementation
<SteveA> phone, back in a minute
<lifeless> sabdfl: does that answer your question ? 
<ddaa> lifeless: there was also some mention of support for the lp:// url scheme
<lifeless> ddaa: bjornt and mpool were the ones working on that. AIUI it was blocked on zope 3.2 but now isn't
* ddaa creates a sticky with agenda items
<lifeless> carlos: ping
<carlos> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> please update teh status of your branch on pending-reviews
<carlos> lifeless: I'm finishing that atm
<carlos> will do as soon as I do the push
<matsubara> good morning!
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> talking to david for a couple of minutes
<salgado> mpt, still around?
<carlos> mpt: I need you too :-P
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  More cosmetics on analyze-error-reports: make headers nicer (r1848: kiko)
<ddaa> stub: I'd like to have a chat with you about COUNT() optimisation, caching and db denormalisation
<stub> ok
<ddaa> stub: ping me when you are free
<stub> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> stub: so how to optimise pages that need many many COUNT queries? Let me give you some context.
<ddaa> The recent oops report showed that the branch listing page for the vcs-import user frequently times out. It's a page with a few hundred branches, so it's quite pathologic, but we should be ready to handle that much for product and prodject branches in the future.
<stub> COUNT() is going to be as slow as doing the actual select, and that is not going to change. 
<ddaa> The culprit is that displaying each branch in the listing involving two COUNT queries
<ddaa> one for all revisions in the branch, one for the revisions in the past month
<ddaa> I can imagine multiple ways of optimising those queries, so I would like your opinion
<stub> Any page that is not batched is broken as far as I am concerned - even if the batch size is set high and batching generally never happens, if there is no theoretical limit to the number of items being displayed then we can assume that occasionally there will be insane numbers. And attempting to display insane amounts of items is broken.
<stub> It might be possible to collapse that into a single query, using a group by clause.
<salgado> lifeless, I assume you've seen the breakage of pqm.launchpad.net?
<stub> I would have to see the existing queries and attempt to collapse it into a single one. However, the load on the DB is still just as much - you are only saving some round trip time.
<ddaa> I think batching would be quite annoying on those page, so I want to look for ways to optimise things out as much as possible at first.
<stub> salgado: Yes - lifeless knows
<stub> ddaa: Batching needs to go in. Even if you set it to a high number, it needs to be there.
<ddaa> stub: mh... did not think of group by...
<stub> (and that goes to everyone else writing unbatched pages!)
<carlos> lifeless: updated
<ddaa> stub: one way to optimise this page is just to cache the counts in the Branch table. It's a bit more complexity on the branch scanner, gives away a bit of robustness for the "revisions in past month" stat, but it nice and simple.
<carlos> mpt: are you around? my dsl line went down...
<mpt> carlos, vaguely
<mpt> salgado, pong
<salgado> mpt, have you seen my email about the new shipit?
<ddaa> stub: other ways involve things like: 1. compute the total count by getting the first and last RevisionNumber by sequence for a Branch and substract the sequence of the first from the sequence of the last.
<mpt> salgado, about the style sheets? yes
<stub> ddaa: yes, we do similar caching elsewhere. If it is ok for the cached counts to get out of date, we can rebuild caches daily. If that is not good enough, we might be able to maintain them with database triggers (or Python code if we can guarantee nothing else updates that particular chunk of data without bypassing the API you define)
<stub> ddaa: That would be just as slow. I expect the timings would be identical.
<ddaa> 2. duplicate the Revision date on the RevisionNumber and add an index that makes it fast to select the RevisionNumbers for a Branch later than a given timestamp. 
<mpt> salgado, my #1 priority is to get the next lot of MaloneSimplifications landed, though I am often pulled away from that to do various things about the menus
<ddaa> 3. do not duplicate the date, but create a view that joins Revision and RevisionNumber
<stub> The join would be fast I suspect - no need to denormalize at this stage.
<ddaa> stub: that system is very amenable to caching, since we have only a single code path _and_ a single process to update the RevisionNumber and Revision tables (it's the branch scanner)
<ddaa> stub: I wanted to know if you could think of any system that would bring similar benefits without making the branch scanner more complex.
<jordi> hey
<jordi> got a call from carlos, his network link is unstable, and went to have lunch
<ddaa> stub: so, what's your recommendation?
<ddaa> (aside from batching, which is good for search engines and webmail, but not good in that case IMO)
<stub> ddaa: Trying to do a single query instead of two counts is a noble goal. You may get the results you need by joining Branch and BranchRevision, possibly doing some final counts in Python if the SQL gets hideous. But ideally, instead of issuing 100 queries, we want to issue 1 that generates all the stats you need.
<mpt> carlos, I'm going to sleep RSN
<mpt> oh, thanks jordi 
<mpt> jordi, tell carlos to e-mail me :-)
<stub> ddaa: I'd need to see the existing queries to give a pointer on that, but it would almost certainly involve using GROUP BY
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> mpt: I added a branch to your UI review queue, I need some help with way we should link to the new form I'm adding there
<carlos> mpt: I will send you an email anyway if you don't read this before I'm back after lunch
<ddaa> stub: mh... okay, so that would be a pretty hideous query with group by and count subqueries (I can only imagine what it might look like), but you mean that the DB would be able to optimise things out pretty well, right?
<stub> ddaa: Even if you need to do 5 or 10 queries because the SQL would be too hideous otherwise, it will still likely be a win to issuing a few hundred simple ones.
* ddaa looks for the actual code
<mpt> carlos, there are no UI reviews any more
<ddaa> stub: I like this idea very much. Keep display complexity in display code. I want to try it.
<salgado> hey stub. do you have a few minutes? I need some help with one of the shipit reports
<stub> salgado: sure
<ddaa> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMnqr7T.html
<ddaa> that might involve some heavy handed refactoring, but I think it's worth it, so do not let that stop you.
<lifeless> mpt: uhm, there are still ui reviews, but they are no longer a requirement for merging
<lifeless> mpt: in that people will still want help designing the ui. I don't care whether you manage your time and the list of people wanting your help via the wiki page or not..
<lifeless> but I suggest that some coordination is good.
<stub> ddaa: So we need to take that as a basis, and get those two stats for a set of rows rather than a single row. Do you want me to try and assemble that into a suitable SQL query?
<ddaa> stub: that would be nice. That would allow me to file a bug with all the interesting details attached. BTW, would I be allowed to attach your SQLese in the bug?
<stub> ddaa: I don't have a problem with that, but Mark has been known to freak. Private bug will be fine though.
<stub> ddaa: I'll have a look after I've sorted Salgado's query
<ddaa> okay, will make private and subscribe Launchpad Devels...
<ddaa> stub: thanks for the branch-scanner rollout, I see that the RevisionNumber.destroySelf fix has landed :)
<ddaa> hey kiko
<SteveA> ddaa: is a time and day set for next week's bzr meeting?
<ddaa> still waiting for jamesh reply
<ddaa> but it looks like it's going to be Tuesday 0800 UTC
<SteveA> not monday?
<ddaa> monday is a national holiday in france :)
<carlos> mpt: well, more than UI review what I need is some help from you to know where should I add such link ;-)
<kiko> carlos, did the esperanto user reply back?
<ddaa> SteveA: then, we can see if we can make it happen on the next  monday
<carlos> kiko: no
<SteveA> ok.  so, set it for tuesday 0800 UTC.  please send out an email confirming it
<carlos> kiko: btw, PoMsgSetPage is also done, the only remaining issue is the way to link to that new page
<kiko> carlos, good work. so can I see an example up and running?
<stub> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileA9QPfa.html
<carlos> if you download my branch, yes ;-)
<kiko> carlos, you don't have it publically accessible?
<carlos> kiko: let me see this new router I have, perhaps I could redirect the port to my laptop...
<stub> ddaa: And https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevR04LL.html
<carlos> kiko: try this http://39.red-88-9-28.dynamicip.rima-tde.net:8086/
<carlos> it doesn't work for me, but I'm not sure it's because I'm inside my LAN...
<kiko> looks good
<carlos> ok
<stub> ddaa: The last one seems to be what you are asking for
<carlos> kiko: http://39.red-88-9-28.dynamicip.rima-tde.net:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/1/+translate 
<ddaa> stub: thank you, I'll check that out after lunch
<ddaa> ddaa.belly.append(lunch)
<carlos> hmm I'm getting a deprecation warning...
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesVYWDk.html
<carlos> SteveA, BjornT_: ^^^
* Kinnison snerks at how bad launchpad looks if you have javascript disabled in your browser
<Kinnison> what happened to the top bar?
<BjornT_> carlos: you can ignore it. it something that we should fix, though, there should be a bug open on this.
<carlos> BjornT_: ok
<carlos> Kinnison: I don't see any difference ...
<kiko> carlos, I don't understand that page
<Kinnison> carlos: http://users.pepperfish.net/dsilvers/js-disabled.png
<carlos> kiko: what exactly?
<kiko> carlos, the page appears to be a rosetta translation page with a single entry
<carlos> kiko: that's the point ;-)
<carlos> kiko: here you see one of the differences:
<carlos> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/14/+translate
<carlos> vs
<carlos> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/+translate?count=1&offset=13
<carlos> kiko: change the URL to my IP address, please
<kiko> carlos, I'm on the phone, give me 20m
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> Kinnison: looks like a CSS bug.
<ddaa> There's a missing list display attribute for that list, I think.
<ddaa> matsubara: can you close https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/812 as answered, please?
<matsubara> ddaa: no, I can't. Only launchpad admins or the user who filed the support request can close it
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> matsubara: is that reported as a bug?
<matsubara> ddaa: yes.
<matsubara> ddaa: bug 3157
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3157 in launchpad "Anyone should be able to edit a support ticket" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3157
<ddaa> kiko-phone: ping
<ddaa> kiko: would it be possible for salgado to work on bug 41414 in the next couple of weeks?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41414 in launchpad "supermirror-branch-puller ignores format changes" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41414
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> maybe.
<kiko> MAYBE.
<kiko> it's a big maybe
<ddaa> salgado knows the branch puller inside out, and this bug can cause very serious performance problems after we have rolled out the upgraded bzrlib (spiv is working on that) and people start upgrading existing weave branches to knits.
<ddaa> it's not on fire yet, but it will be urgent eventually
<salgado> ddaa, so, all that needs to be done is check if the format in the destination branch is older than the format in the source branch, and in that case throw away the existing destination branch and mirror it again?
<carthik> Hi, the default sort order on LP is "priority, then severity"
<ddaa> salgado: mhh...
<carthik> However, in the list of bugs, none of the table columns have the title "priority" or for that matter " severity"
<kiko> carthik, it's in flux; it will soon be simplified to a single "importance".
<carthik> kiko, thank you.
<ddaa> salgado: I suggest we have this discussion on the bug, so lifeless can keep track of it.
<ddaa> I think it should be a bit different from what you say.
<salgado> okay. I'll comment there and then you answer there
<carthik> kiko, also, making a change to a bug's meta-info and adding a comment there (At the top, the dropdown "State" menu) does not allow me to subscribe to the bug, unlike adding a normal comment at the bottom of the thread. Is this being sorted out too?
<kiko> carthik, yes, it's a wart. one which I don't have a good answer to at the moment, though.
<carthik> kiko, thanks a lot. I appreciate the quick responses :)
<kiko> the only immediate idea I have is displaying or repeating the table of statuses at the boom of the bug close to the add new comment
<kiko> but that has a lot of drawbacks
<kiko> so it's a tricky problem
<zakame> hi all
<kiko> hello zakame 
<zakame> I'd like to inquire about the LaunchpadSupportApp spec, has there been any progress on it? =)
<zakame> hi ki	! :D
<kiko> zakame, some progress yes -- have you been looking at /support on launchpad?
<zakame> no, actually I was meaning to do a proposal for Ubuntu on the SoC, about a better bug reporting tool/suite... I was looking at the UDU BugReportingRoadmap earlier
<ddaa> salgado: bug 41414
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41414 in launchpad "supermirror-branch-puller ignores format changes" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41414
<ddaa> salgado: note that the second comment is "it would be nice if"
<carlos> BjornT, SteveA: I need to create a FileUpload object for a doc test, any suggestion?
<BjornT> carlos: it depends on what you intend to test. for bug attachments i simply did:
<BjornT> >>> file_upload = StringIO(...)
<BjornT> >>> file_upload.filename = 'file.name'
<carlos> BjornT: the problem is that our view class checks that we are getting a FileUpload
<carlos> because sometimes, epiphany submissions were giving us a unicode string
<carlos> BjornT: I'm not checking that concrete part, I just need to emulate a submission with the upload to check later that some attributes were set to the right values
<carlos> BjornT: I guess I could add that check code inside the pagetest and let zope to handle the upload, right?
<carlos> a pagetest is just a doc tests with extra 'sugar'
<BjornT> carlos: well, you could simply create a FileUpload object. you just need to pass it an object which has 'file', 'headers' and 'filename' attributes.
<carlos> BjornT: ok, let's try...
<carlos> BjornT: thanks, it worked, I have the test finished now
<SteveA> carlos: did you get the getView issue sorted?
<carlos> SteveA: getView? the FileUpload question?
<SteveA> you pasted a link to a deprecation warning
<carlos> oh, that one
<carlos> SteveA: BjornT said that I can ignore it
<SteveA> to do with using getView where now it should be getMultiAdapter
<SteveA> okay.
<carlos> that there is a bug already filed and will be fixed 
<SteveA> i, or some other zope3 internals person, will fix it later
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> kiko: hi, do you have time for a fast review?
<carlos> kiko: it's a fix for https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/41653
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41653 in rosetta "Importation of po file goes in the wrong template" [Major,In progress]  
<kiko> ok
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filej6jncz.html
<kiko> it's "Import", though, not "Importation"
<kiko> -        potemplate = pofile.potemplate
<kiko> unused, pyflakes caught, correct?
<carlos> right
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> I saw that last week when I did a big pyflakes run
<kiko> +The FileUpload class needs a class with the attributes: filename, file and
<kiko> actually, it "requires an instance", not a class
<kiko> carlos, does this test fail if you revert the fix?
<carlos> kiko: yes
<kiko> can you explain how the pofile attribute was being set before?
<carlos> that's the point of it ;-)
<kiko> or was it always null?
<carlos> kiko: the problem is that it was not being set
<kiko> ever?
<carlos> kiko: until the guess code is executed
<kiko> how did we know that an upload was for a... wow
<kiko> I see
* bradb & # lunch
<carlos> It makes no sense to guess it when you know exactly it
<kiko> that's a pretty big bug
<kiko> how did it work before?
<carlos> well, the guess was working, and hidding it
<kiko> before the new translation upload queue?
<carlos> kiko: the schema was really different
<kiko> how did we store uploads?
<carlos> kiko: inside IPOFile.rawfile
<mdke> carlos: https://launchpad.net/bugs/42645 is fixed, thanks very much
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42645 in rosetta "bad merge" [Major,Confirmed]  
<kiko> carlos, also, do you not feel that we should be supplying pofile to addOrUpdateEntry() instead of doing it in the browser code?
<carlos> mdke: hmm, I did nothing...
<mdke> or at least, the symtom is fixed
<kiko> I understand it is optional
<mdke> carlos: ah, i know: it was from an upload to the distro yesterday, that must have restored the template. 
<carlos> kiko: well, we could do it that way too... it's just that the method is growing a lot... I'm even thinking on moving the potemplate argument outside it
<carlos> mdke: I guess
<kiko> carlos, moving stuff out of the API by doing assignment after calling the function is kind of a bad idea
<carlos> kiko: well, the API is to add entries to the queue, after that, you improve the data you have for that import, sometimes you will know it directly when it's created and other times you will know it later with our guess code
<kiko> well
<kiko> here's my rationale
<kiko> the /action/ of adding or updating entries
<kiko> should allow you to specify a pofile if you know it
<kiko> and if you remove it from the API
<kiko> then it is not clear to people using it
<kiko> now
<kiko> I will tell you something which looks weird in that API
<kiko>              sourcepackagename=self.context.potemplate.sourcepackagename,
<kiko>              distrorelease=self.context.potemplate.distrorelease,
<kiko>              productseries=self.context.potemplate.productseries,
<kiko>              potemplate=self.context.potemplate)
<kiko> no wonder you have a lot of arguments!
<carlos> kiko: I see this like, for instance, IPersonSet.createPersonAndEmail, you fill the basic information and later you can set other fields
<kiko> carlos, can you not just supply potemplate to that API?
<kiko> are there places where you supply SPN, DR, PS that is different to the potemplate (or where the potemplate is absent?)
<carlos> kiko: there are places where I don't know the potemplate
<carlos> and also, there are other situations where the potemplate information is not the same as the direct arguments, like for KDE .po files
<carlos> the .po files are stored in a sourcepackage and the .pot in another one
<kiko> I see
<kiko> okay
<kiko> r=kiko either way, but I'd consider adding the pofile to the argument (and I think that createPersonAndEmail is a different sort of problem and perhaps broken as well)
<carlos> kiko: Ok, I'm going to add the pofile argument to be consistent with potemplate and if I have some time to cleanup APIs I will revisit this and change it in a better way
<carlos> kiko: thanks for the review
<kiko> cool
<kiko> sure enjoy it
<ohoel> does launchpad handle gnome cvs accounts in any way?
<carlos> ohoel: no
<ohoel> hmm, ok. is there a way to delete an account?
<ohoel> I've got ivindHoel which is in use, and ivindHoel2 which must have been made by mistake
<salgado> ohoel, you can merge them at https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<salgado> (you have to be logged in with the account you want to keep)
<ohoel> salgado: thanks
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<AlinuxSOS> hello dear people
<AlinuxSOS> question: Is Mozilla Firefox 1.5 imported into rosetta?
<SteveA> AlinuxSOS: hi.  i think the rosetta people are not here at the moment.
<AlinuxSOS> :)
<AlinuxSOS> jogging somewhere ?:)
<AlinuxSOS> hehe
<SteveA> perhaps
<SteveA> i think the weather is nice for that in spain
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: I don't think firefox uses rosetta for translations, it is done upstream.
<mdke> the mozilla localisation is really odd
<AlinuxSOS> odd ?
<AlinuxSOS> the problem is that translation is ready
<mdke> it uses plugins, xpi files
<AlinuxSOS> but noone makes mozilla-firefox-locale-ka pack
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: if you have a translation, file a bug on mozilla-firefox-locale-all and attach the translated xpi file 
<AlinuxSOS> mdke, :) I've alredy done it
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: fine, no problem then.
<AlinuxSOS> 2 months ago
<AlinuxSOS> I've send file ka_GE.xpi for 1.5.0.1 Firefox
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: bug number?
<AlinuxSOS> but nothing is done :(
<AlinuxSOS> who is mozilla-firefox-locale-all packager?
<AlinuxSOS> no numbers
<AlinuxSOS> there is no package
<AlinuxSOS> so no bugs at the moment.
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: what is the bug number you filed with the translation?
<AlinuxSOS> mdke, I'm talking with David Moreno Garza
<AlinuxSOS> who promissed me mozilla-firefox-locale-ka (Georgian) package
<AlinuxSOS> but seems that nothing is done :(
<AlinuxSOS> it's really frustrates me.
<AlinuxSOS> http://www.gia.ge/dormidon/main.php?root=117 even new translations are ready
<AlinuxSOS> and no packages :(
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: you said that you filed a bug 2 months ago, just give me the number and I'll ensure it gets looked at
<AlinuxSOS> I've sent .xpi file directly to the Packager
<AlinuxSOS> mdke, ti parler in privato :)
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: that will not help. As I said, file a bug on mozilla-firefox-locale-all, and attach the translated xpi file.
<mdke> either you've done that, or you haven't
<mdke> which is it?
<AlinuxSOS> I've sent ka_GE.xpi file to a damog (David Moreno Garza) directly who prommised me that he would be glad to do debian/ubuntu .deb package of locale
<AlinuxSOS> but nothing is done
<mdke> AlinuxSOS: ok. If you follow the procedure I mentioned, that will ensure that it will get done.
<AlinuxSOS> before I was talking with him via ICQ
<AlinuxSOS> this 2 month offline
<mdke> c'mon dude, trust me, and file a bug as I've said.
<mdke> it will work, many other languages have done it during this release cycle
<AlinuxOS> mdke, where ?
<AlinuxOS> in rosetta?
<AlinuxOS> could you please tell me where can I do it
<mdke> AlinuxOS: for the third time. mozilla-firefox-locale-all.
<AlinuxOS> I simply trusted this guy
<AlinuxOS> :(
<AlinuxOS> eh
<AlinuxOS> what's this ? a package ? :) site
<mdke> click here:
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox-locale-all/+filebug
<mdke> fill in the boxes, then submit the bug.
<mdke> then, attach the xpi file
<AlinuxOS> mdke, thank you!
<AlinuxOS> mdke, is there a whish list ?
<mdke> AlinuxOS: for what?
<AlinuxOS> :)
<bradb> BjornT: Any reason why the email interface shouldn't populate the launchbag? I'd at least like to reliably get the current bug from there for this event handler I'm writing.
<BjornT> bradb: when can't you get the bug reliably?
<bradb> BjornT: Maybe it's just the tests, but bugnotifications.txt fails, for example.
<bradb> I assumed the LB is currently populated only on traverals.
<bradb> and traversals
<bradb> (the test fails because it hits my event handler, raising an error trying to access .bug on the LB.)
<bradb> There's another way I can solve this, which is pretty easy too, which is with IHasBug.
<BjornT> bradb: right, it's populated only on traversals. i think you should avoid using the LB in the event handler, since it's like using a global variable, but you might want to check with SteveA what he thinks about it.
<bradb> I'll just make sure everything implements IHasBug, I think. The my handler can assert that the event.object is either an IBug or an IHasBug.
<simira> is it possible to sort members list for a group after karma?
<salgado> simira, that's not possible today, but it's a trivial change, so if you file a bug I'll make sure it gets fixed soon
* bradb heads off, later all
<mdz> is there any way I can query for bugs which are assigned to someone (not a particular person, but anyone)?
<sfllaw> Like, not-nobody?
<sfllaw> That would be nice.
<mdz> yes
<mdz> e.g., I'd like to see all unconfirmed bugs which are assigned to somebody
<Seveas> mdz, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-priority%2C-severity&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.severity%3Alist=Wishlist&field.severity%3Alist=Minor&field.severity%3Alist=Normal&field.severity%3Alist=Major&field.severity%3Alist=Critical&field.priority%3Alist=Wontfix&field.priority%3Alist=Low&field.priority%3Alist=Medium&field.priority%3Alist=High&assignee_option=an
<Seveas> y&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search+bugs+in+Ubuntu
<Seveas> woah
<Seveas> basically: yes you can, eith the detailed search form
<Seveas> Assignee: "doesn't matter"
<Seveas> ah crud, that brings in unassigned as well
<Seveas> nvm
<simira> Seveas: ever heard of http://url.err.no/? (shorturl)
<Seveas> simira, yeah, didn't realize the url was that horrific
<simira> :D
<sfllaw> tinyurl is also good.
<sabdfl> evening all
<kiko> hello sabdfl
<sabdfl> kiko: i have a very short patch for your review (28 lines)
<simira> evening sabdfl 
<sabdfl> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQvZ7do.html
<sabdfl> could you look at that for me please?
<kiko> sabdfl, why are you moving the zcml around?
<kiko> so from reading this patch what you are doing is making sure all languages appear in the distroreleaselang pages. is that it?
<sabdfl> kiko: cleanliness
<sabdfl> yes - folks have been asking for that forever, i got frustrated waiting
<kiko> okay
<sabdfl> without this, you have to enter the language code manually to start the pofile
<kiko> can you clarify cleanliness -- I don't have enough context
<sabdfl> it's a [trivial]  fix *except* for the slightly unrelated issue of distrorelease.potemplates
<sabdfl> which is list()'ifying its results
<sabdfl> also, the naming is not great, but we have no precedent
<sabdfl> actually, we do, but as a method
<kiko> it looks okay to me
<sabdfl> getPoFileOrDummy
<sabdfl> i thought this way was better
<kiko> true.
<kiko> but I don't quite understand what you mean by list()ifying inside DistroRelease.potemplates being a problem
<sabdfl> i don't think Carlos is grokking the dummy thing yet, will be interesting to see if he's done something similar for POMsgSetView
<sabdfl> in order to sort by potemplate.potemplatename.name
<kiko> yes I saw that
<kiko> but it was that way already, right?
<sabdfl> distrorelease.potemplates does a selectBy, listifies, and sorts
<sabdfl> yes, but i would expect you to ask me to fix it since i'm touching that code
<kiko> is it even fixable, however? 
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/potemplate-priorities
<kiko> I remember we spoke of this and I looked into it and it doesn't seem to be fixable the right way
<sabdfl> well
<sabdfl> with prejoins, we should be able to orderBy['-priority', 'potemplatename.name'] 
<kiko> are you suggesting orderBy=['POTemplateName.name'] ?
<kiko> yeah, but that's a bit of a hack
<sabdfl> ed zachary
<sabdfl> not at all, it maps perfectly to the SQL
<sabdfl> does it work now?
<kiko> well, it's a bit of a hack because you are now taking advantage of prejoins adding in the table in the select
<kiko> which is rather unrelated IYSWIM
<sabdfl> yes... but I see the prejoin as an integral part of the query
<sabdfl> i think you like to prejoin in the view
<sabdfl> to optimise for particular cases
<sabdfl> whereas in this case I *know* i want the potemplatename
<kiko> I haven't given this enough thought, but I'd be fine with you changing that to be an orderBy if you think it's better.
<sabdfl> ok, if it works, I'll do that
<kiko> I have some reservations about using prejoin and orderBy that may be pure brazilian prejudice
<kiko> so don't wait for my psychoanalysis ;)
<sabdfl> i know where you are coming from
<sabdfl> but then i've always felt that preJoin should be a selectBy optional keyword argument
<sabdfl> along with orderBy
<kiko> yeah, andrew said that doing that would mean it would never be upstreamable because they had rejected patches in the past that affected select*By
<kiko> 's API
<sabdfl> upstream has issues, don't they
<sabdfl> have you chatted with gustavo about sql alchemy?
<kiko> well, the danger is colliding/sandbagging an existing user who used prejoin as a column name
<kiko> which I find somewhat understandable
<kiko> yeah we did at FISL
<kiko> he is finding it very agreeable
<kiko> (I only think it's nicer because it is being maintained!)
<sabdfl> it should be possible to make it preJoin to avoid case issues (python is case sensitive, SQL is not)
<sabdfl> a column called preJoin could just as easily be referred to as prejoin
<sabdfl> interesting
<sabdfl> kiko: result.orderBy(['potemplatename.name'] )
<sabdfl> does not error
<sabdfl> but does not work, either
<sabdfl> >>> for p in hoary.currentpotemplates: print p.potemplatename.name
<sabdfl> ...
<sabdfl> evolution-2.2
<sabdfl> pmount
<sabdfl> pkgconf-mozilla
<sabdfl> interesting
<kiko> and adding the orderBy in the select() call?
<sabdfl> gives a tricky error... missing FROM clause for potemplatename
<sabdfl> i'll need to join them in there
<kiko> yeah, I assumed that.
<kiko> I'd leave it as a list()
<kiko> it will not issue extra queries thankfully
<kiko> because of your prejoin()
<sabdfl> could be several hundred in that list()
<kiko> it's okay
<kiko> it's not expensive
<kiko> it's only expensive if it causes SQL to be issued.
<kiko> (which you're already fixing with your prejoin)
<sabdfl> ok, done
<sabdfl> will land it with r=kiko
<sabdfl> tomorrow, if tests pass tonight
* ddaa -> bed
<kiko> sabdfl, I keep trying to figure out a way of making po_files_or_dummies simpler
<kiko> sabdfl, I also wonder whether a property is appropriate given it does cause two largish queries to be issued
<kiko> mmmm
<sabdfl> you only ever call it once, and you do need both queries
<kiko> yeah, but database API is API to the world
<sabdfl> other option was to put this logic in the view class
<sabdfl> view/pofiles
<kiko> there is rosetta browser code that does exactly that
<sabdfl> not for distroreleaselanguage there is not
<kiko> agreed agreed
<mdke> hi sabdfl 
<mdke> sabdfl: you might have seen in your email, spiv answered about the two wiki specs we've discussed: it seems he has a few ideas and not too much work is required, are you ok with him doing a few hours on it?
<sabdfl> mdke: you'll need to clear that with stevea, +1 from me, if he asks you can quote me
<mdke> sabdfl: right, thanks.
<lifeless> morning
<mdke> SteveA: still around?
<sabdfl> hey lifeless
<mdke> morning lifeless 
<sabdfl> lifeless: how do i test knits?
<lifeless> sabdfl: for launchpad, there is a test branch on chinstrap.
<sabdfl> mpt: is there any solution in the pipeline to the FOUC?
<lifeless> one second
#launchpad 2006-05-09
<mdke> SteveA: mailed ya.
<Erlang> how can I remove a project I just created in Launchpad?
<MagicFab> Hello
<MagicFab> Cheers from Montreal ;)
<MagicFab> How can I request a package to be added to Rosetta ? 
<MagicFab> specifically, abiword. What is the process to add any package to launchpad/rosetta for translation ?
<MagicFab_BRB> ok, someone answered in #ubuntu - tx.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Tear down BzrTestBase before LaunchpadZopeless, to be compatible with current bzr.dev. (r1849)
<mpt> BjornT, I'm happy that utf8 -> utf-8 bug is fixed, because now I get bugmail from "Bj?rn Tillenius" instead of "Bj??rn Tillenius"
<spiv> jamesh: I bought a logitech usb headset, and it does indeed work nicely.  Thanks!
<jamesh> spiv: cool.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  linked directly the translation import queue entries with pofiles when we know it at the time we add the .po file to the queue. Fixes bug #41653 (r1850: Carlos Perello Marin)
<SteveA> morning
<lifeless> moining
<mpool> hi
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hello lifeless, mpool, carlos
<SteveA> spiv: around?
<spiv> SteveA: yep
<spiv> And I have a usb headset.
<SteveA> spiv: ROCK ON!
<SteveA> does it work in linux?
<spiv> It does.  "Just work", even.
<SteveA> cool.  please send elmo an email telling him that it does, and what the make and model is
<SteveA> elmo mentioned he was looking into perhaps getting a few of these for conferences
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> so... shall we try talking?
<fabbione> morning guys
<spiv> SteveA: Sure, I'll fire up skype.
<fabbione> guys i have a general issue with malone and users
<SteveA> hey fabbione!
<spiv> I'm "spivvo"
<fabbione> they have very very hard time to find the link to "Attach file"
<lifeless> spiv: get ekiga/skype working :)
<SteveA> good to see you on #launchpad this morning
<fabbione> and they tend to copy/paste files in the comments, that makes thing more difficult to parse
<spiv> (it takes 25 seconds waiting for polling dbus to time out for some unknown reason, damn proprietary software...)
<fabbione> can we please get it sorted somehow?
<SteveA> fabbione: interesting.  i'll take a look at a bug page.
<fabbione> SteveA: i am always everywhere...
<mpt> fabbione, we know, it'll be fixed in a few months
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/40783
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40783 in xorg "[Dapper]  bad resolution for SONY CPD-210EST screen" [Normal,Needs info]  
<fabbione> for example
<fabbione> mpt: few months?????
* SteveA wonders if mpt is around
<fabbione> you gotta be kidding
<spiv> lifeless: I haven't tried ekiga, but I presume it works, I have a SIP account with divmod that's worked just fine with shtoom in the past.  skype seems happy.
<SteveA> mpt: i have a suggestion
<SteveA> mpt: i'm looking at a random bug page from my browser history: https://launchpad.net/products/blueprint/+bug/40631
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40631 in blueprint "What does the ( i ) mean" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jamesh> spiv: it is trivial to get Ekiga working with the headset -- just go to the audio devices page in the preferences and pick your headset from the list of devices
<SteveA> mpt: how about adding a box on the RHS, immediately under the "search upstream bugs" box
<carlos> stub, spiv: Could you take a look to https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/41943 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41943 in rosetta "SQLObjectNotFound in +translante page" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<SteveA> mpt: that is basically a "help with common tasks" explanation -- it can say "Common things you'll want to do:" and then list the top 3 things that people want to do, but don't realize we have a special way to do
<SteveA> mpt: including add an attachment
<SteveA> spiv: it's polling dbus all that time?
<spiv> SteveA: Yes, strace shows it's stuck in a poll syscall with a 25000ms timeout.
<mpt> fabbione, alternatively, persuade sabdfl that the idea of putting all the actions in a menu at the top left is not as good as putting them in other relevant places on the page (e.g., attachment controls immediately above the comment field)
<fabbione> mpt: ok can do that...
<SteveA> mpt: i don't think adding an attachment control there would be a problem
<stub> carlos: We have seen similar reports elsewhere, such as the issues Rosetta was having with Librarian uploads. We have had no success yet  working out wtf is happening.
<SteveA> mpt: i think you're taking something mark has said *too* literally
<spiv> SteveA: the strace output said it was trying to poll /var/run/dbus/system.socket or similar.
<carlos> stub: so you think is the same issue we have with the Librarian?
<SteveA> mpt: but also, when there is an issue such as this, i want you to tell me about it.  i was not aware there was a usability issue with adding attachments until fabbione told me.
<jamesh> spiv: is that what skype is doing when it starts?
<carlos> stub: should I set this one as a duplicate?
<SteveA> mpt: as i generally don't add attachments myself.
<spiv> jamesh: yes
<spiv> carlos: Weirdly, it's inserting more than once??
<spiv> Oh, different IDs, I suck.
<stub> carlos: IIRC the Librarian too we saw INSERTS being made in the log, yet failures to retrieve the newly inserted row using the (hopefully same) connection.
<mpt> SteveA, it's just the most visible symptom of the general problem, because it has effects we can see (i.e. very long comments)
<stub> carlos: Yes - they shoud be dupes I think.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<SteveA> stub, spiv: still no idea with the librarian issues, despite adding the client logging code?
<SteveA> mpt: yes and i want you to tell me about the most visible symptoms --- the ones that are causing tangible problems
<spiv> SteveA: No, although I haven't looked at the problem for a while. iirc the logs seemed perfectly sane, though.
<SteveA> mpt: fixing the general pattern, from first principles, is very hard, and will not be even started for several months at the earliest.
<stub> SteveA: I don't recall the issue being resolved. I recall it confirming that everything appears to be doing the right thing.
<SteveA> mpt: making the best of the patterns we have now can happen immediately
<stub> SteveA: I personally am hoping is is a psycopg bug that will go away on an upgrade :-/
<SteveA> mpt: part of your role is to help us make practical progress on these issues, using the current patterns
<mpt> SteveA, all the other ones have the effect of fewer people helping with bug triage. That's only intangible in the sense that we don't have any budget to measure it.
<mpt> SteveA, ok, let's talk about a solution to this particular one
<SteveA> mpt: yes, i'm interested in solving this problem for fabbione.  i also want you to brief me in our voice calls about the top tangible usability problems you are aware of
<SteveA> i already know your feelings on the general UI patterns of launchpad, and those are for improving in the long term
<fabbione> SteveA: thanks..
<mpt> SteveA, I'm pretty sure adding an instructional box on the top right will have almost no effect, for pretty much the same reason as people aren't seeing Attach File in the first place
<mpt> i.e., it will be in a colored box down the side
<mpt> Perhaps we could instead ask for an exception for this particular menu item?
<SteveA> mpt: that was my first suggestion from what i saw
<SteveA> mpt: i actually think it would draw attention to these things, because there would be just three items there, not 9
<mpt> SteveA, oh, you mean actual duplicate menu items?
<SteveA> but also, i think it makes a lot of sense to have information / controls for adding an attachment near to adding a comment
<SteveA> yes i do
<BjornT> mpt: iirc, sabdfl was ok with having attachment controls near the comment field. we did discuss it some in london, but i can't remeber exactly what the outcome was.
<SteveA> mpt: please draft an email to the launchpad devel list about this particular problem, and the two solutions we've discussed (extra box, controls near add-comment field)
<SteveA> mpt: say exactly how the controls near the add-comment field would look and work.  i'll check this out with mark in the call later today.
<mpt> ok.
<jamesh> spiv: that's really weird.  It doesn't really make sense for Skype to register on the dbus system bus
<spiv> jamesh: yeah, let alone silently block startup for it.
<jamesh> spiv: there is a skype.conf file that you can probably bung in /etc/dbus-1/system.d to allow Skype to register
<jamesh> but it isn't clear why you'd want other users on the system to be able to talk to your skype instance
<spiv> Yeah.  I'm inclined to just put up with the silly delay rather than try fix it.
<mpt> fabbione, do you have some examples of bugs that have been made long by these comments that should be attachments?
<jamesh> spiv: https://developer.skype.com/Docs/ApiDoc/Using_the_Skype_API_on_Linux <- a description of what it is doing
<fabbione> mpt: quite a lot of xorg bugs are yes. i pasted one before for all of them.
<fabbione> mpt: it's really a common thing from user to miss the attachment thingy
<fabbione> mpt: if it was just one, i wouldn't even bother to come here and ask
<mpt> fabbione, ok, thanks
<fabbione> mpt: no problem dude
* SteveA calls andrew
<spiv> jamesh: That's interesting.  I don't understand why the system bus is involved.
<lifeless> spiv: neither do they
<jamesh> spiv: most likely so that other people logged into your computer can initiate calls
<lifeless> jamesh: more than that
<lifeless> jamesh: disabling music players when a call comes in for instance
<lifeless> dunno if skype actually does that, but thats what is planned in gnome land
<jamesh> lifeless: that's not a reason for skype to provide a control interface on the system bus
<jamesh> it might be a reason to send out messages on the system bus for others to listen to
<lifeless> from ubuntu-motu
<lifeless> 17:15 < aa_> muahah, 500K diff
<lifeless> 17:15 < aa_> you really want it?
<lifeless> 17:19 < aa_> oh well, I attach it anyway
<lifeless> 17:22 < aa_> wow that bug tracker is nice to use
<mpt> cool
<mpt> I saw another comment yesterday to the effect of "Malone is so much more advanced than any other bug tracker"
<ddaa> mpt: how do you interpret that?
<mpt> ddaa: as very interesting.
<ddaa> gotta admit that if bugtrackers were cars, bugzilla would be a custom dragster and Malone would be a Toyota Yaris
<ddaa> probably less powerful as far as it goes, but much much less scary
<lifeless> ddaa: I would be worried if my car went 'oops'
<mpt> hehehe
<mpt> Though, malone hardly does that now
<mpt> except when dealing with milestones
<ddaa> most cars go oops when they get do deal with milestones a bit too close up
<mpt> i.e. break down just after the warranty has expired?
<stub> jamesh: There is alreday a constraint on revisionnumber - UNIQUE(sequence, branch, revision)
<ddaa> *cry* nobody understands my humour here *cry*
<ddaa> jamesh: it's wrong
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> stub: it's wrong
<ddaa> there's a constraint, but it's incorrect and wrong
<jamesh> stub: the constraint I was adding is (branch, revision)
<stub> ok. So we need to drop that when adding the UNIQUE(branch, revision)
<ddaa> there's a patch in pending (that you made) that changes the constraints adequately
<ddaa> I think it even has a number
<ddaa> jamesh: database/schema/pending/ddaa-revno-constraints.sql
<jamesh> ddaa: just found it, thanks.
<BugMaN> hi
<ddaa> jamesh: should change the LaunchpadDatabaseRevision to (40, 41, 1), since stub apparently reallocated 40-41-0
<jamesh> ddaa: yeah.
<SteveA> mpool: ping
<stub> jamesh: I'm approving ddaa's patch with one small change
<BugMaN> i make 2 specs for rosetta (https://launchpad.net/people/bugman/+specs), any comment or suggest?
<jamesh> okay?
<ddaa> stub: duh, you _already_ reviewed it!
<ddaa> hm
<ddaa> maybe not
<ddaa> sorry, confused
<stub> jamesh: ALTER TABLE RevisionNumber ADD CONSTRAINT revisionnumber_branch_revision_unique
<stub>     UNIQUE (branch, revision); should instead be
<stub> ALTER TABLE RevisionNumber ADD CONSTRAINT revisionnumber_revision_branch_unique UNIQUE (revision, branch);
<ddaa> ddaa.insert(coffee)
<jamesh> stub: any reason for using that order?
<ddaa> SteveA: don't you make naughty comments about inserting coffee, do you!
<jamesh> (so I know in future)
<stub> jamesh: patch number is 40-51-0
<SteveA> ddaa: wtf are you talking about?
<stub> jamesh: UNIQUE constraints create indexes. Reversing the order makes that index usable for looking up revision number by just revision.
<jamesh> stub: ah.  That makes sense.
<stub> jamesh: And the other index allows looking up RevisionNumber just by branch
<stub> ddaa: I don't think coffee enemas have made their way to Lithuania yet
<SteveA> stub: sadly...  Results 1 - 10 of about 15,300 for coffee enema lithuania. (0.36 seconds)
<spiv> stub: http://monkeydyne.com/rmcs/dbcomic.phtml?rowid=545 ?
<jamesh> stub: would it make sense to reverse the revisionnumber_branch_sequence_unique constraint too then?
<ddaa> http://www.ineedcoffee.com/01/01/enema/
<lifeless> stub: not much point looking up by just revision
<jamesh> stub: since we have revisionnumber_branch_id_unique to act as an index on branch
<lifeless> oh, meh, my bad
<lifeless> yes there is
<stub> jamesh: Hmm.... probably yes. I had throught we wouldn't have many unique sequence numbers like in the MessageChunk table. However, we have 12,000 so it could be useful.
<jamesh> lifeless: even if there wasn't right now, it'd make sense to make such queries fast if it has no performance hit given the existing constraints
<jamesh> stub: okay, I'll make that change too.
<stub> jamesh: It might be used if we looked up by revision and sorted by sequence. Which I suspect is pretty pathalogical, but it won't hurt.
<stub> Damn, by fingers' spelling is getting worse.
* stub wonders why his fingers spell phonetically when they don't have ears
<lifeless> dont let your fingers spell
<jamesh> stub: actually, look up by branch and then sort by sequence is a common operation.  Would the order make a difference there?
<stub> jamesh: Nope.
<jamesh> given that there is another unique constraint that puts branch first
<stub> jamesh: well... maybe
<stub> jamesh: yes
<stub> jamesh: We may want an index on (branch, sequence) to support that optimally though. 
<jamesh> stub: so I'll leave it as (branch, sequence) then?
<ddaa> like revisionnumber_branch_sequence_unique ?
<stub> jamesh: Oh... no. Sorry. Leave it like that.
<jamesh> stub: come to think of it, I don't think we'd ever want to query or sort on sequence number without also limiting to a particular branch
<ddaa> yep
<ddaa> would not make lot of sense
<ddaa> revision 10 of gnome-control-panel has nothing to do with revision 10 of bzr
<stub> jamesh: From testing, an INDEX on (branch, sequence) will be used for selecting by branch and ordering by sequence. Unlike an index on (sequence, branch). So we should leave the UNIQUE constraint as UNIQUE (branch, sequence);
<stub> Incidently, I remember reading about a doctor having success treating colon cancer using coffee enemas. It had to be freshly brewed organic coffee.
<lifeless> EWW
<ddaa> was there a goat skin involved too?
<stub> I think the patients were allowed to let it cool first.
<jamesh> stub: that implies that he tried non-freshly brewed organic coffee without success
<ddaa> and freshly-brewed non-organic coffee too
<SteveA> jamesh: voice call?
<jamesh> okay
* jamesh starts skype
<stub> jamesh: Or just had no success because they never tried it
<jamesh> stub: in which case he doesn't know that it had to be freshly brewed
<SteveA> i think there are medical ethics problems involved
<SteveA> in experimenting on cancer patients with old low-quality coffee
<ddaa> medicine is unfortunately not a science
<stub> jamesh: It might have been something to do with the concentrations of particular componds needed, along with not wanting to shove pestacides and other poisons into their bloodstreams.
<ddaa> or fortunately, maybe... in any experimental science, there are more failed experiments than successful ones...
* stub tries to remember if it was decaf as well
<stub> It wasn't the caffeine they needed, anyway.
<ddaa> sure they did, everybody needs caffeine
<lifeless> you wouldn't want it after it went *there* would you
<stub> Or else a no-doze suppository would have worked just as well and be far more convenient.
<lifeless> 18:02 < aa_> I like launchpad so much I think I am going to register my product and use it. Anyway have a nice day everyone.
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi lifeless 
<stub> On no - it is the caffeine. 
<lifeless> carlos/launchpad/PoMsgSetPage <-
<stub> Gonzales         suspects that caffeine taken rectally may relax muscles of the liver and         gallbladder ducts, causing ''toxins,'' including byproducts from the body's         attempts to destroy cancer cells, to spill into the intestines. Drinking         coffee doesn't have the same effect, he says.
<stub> http://www.healingdaily.com/liver-detoxification/coffee-enemas-article.htm
<lifeless> BjornT: this is me nagging you
<sivang> morning all
<BjornT> lifeless: i assume it's about reviewing carlos' branch? it's been in my queue for less than one day, and i do plan to review it today.
<lifeless> BjornT: oh right. Thanks
<lifeless> I forgot it was up up early.
<lifeless> kiko: I'd *really* rather we dont put branches up for pre-merge review early.
<lifeless> kiko: if you want an adhoc review, just ask for who is around.
<lifeless> BjornT: when you change it to needs-reply or whatever, update the datestamp to be yesterday please
<lifeless> BjornT: and sorry for nagging incorrectly.
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong (but talking with SteveA)
<lifeless> jamesh: pinging you about your pending review
<lifeless> 19  jamesh  david/bzrtools/smallfixes
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll do it after I've finished the call
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> has it been around the needs-reply cycle ?
<BjornT> lifeless: ok. thanks for nagging, though.
<SteveA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coutts
<mpool> SteveA: pong
<jamesh> ddaa: just confirming that the meeting time is fine for me.
<ddaa> jamesh: great, I wanted to wait for your to reply, but you were the only one missing and SteveA was prodding me to set the meeting time.
<ddaa> (and there was a pretty clear consensus too)
<ddaa> nice to know that it's fine for you too
* stub goes for a swim
<jamesh> spiv: looks like you can get skype to start quickly by using the --disable-dbus command line argument
<mpt> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/usability/library/us-launch/ -- "Empowering users with launchpads"
<uws> jamesh: Thanks! (I had the same skype problem)
<jamesh> uws: found the solution here, actually: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<jamesh> half the stuff on that page isn't really applicable if you have a USB headset, since there is no sound device contention
<uws> jamesh: i have an usb headset too. skype throws random errors about sound devices at me though :)
<uws> jamesh: btw, I could've figured out myself too by just running  "strace skype"  and see it hang just after a dbus open() call
<ddaa> that's good to know
<jamesh> uws: even with the dbus config file to punch a hole in the system bus firewall.  It is probably using the old API
<ddaa> you mean that with a usb headset you can just plug it in and phone, and still have the beeps and stuff go through the speakers?
<jamesh> looks like it statically links libdbus, and I'm not sure if the old version is wire compatible
<uws> ddaa: check.
<jamesh> ddaa: yeah.  It just shows up as a second sound card.  You just configure skype to use /dev/dsp1 for calls
<jamesh> no need to unplug your speakers or anything
<ddaa> that's cool... my ISP announced it'll provide SIP access to its phone services (i.e. PTSN-SIP gateway) from anywhere on the Internet, gotta check that out soon.
<jamesh> for ekiga, it has a drop down list showing the sound card names
<jamesh> which is even easier to configure
<ddaa> jamesh: do you know what's the status of usb headsets with linux? Is that "most of them work", or "most of them don't"?
<jamesh> ddaa: plug it in and it works
<ddaa> easy to say, there's always a vendor or two which tries to be smart and comes up with an egregeriously broken and incompatible protocol...
<jamesh> ddaa: I believe there is a standard for USB audio devices, so things generally just work
<uws> ddaa: if you have a decent headset (eg. logitech) that speaks "usb audio" than it works right away if you have usb sound card support as a module in your kernel (which most modern kernels have)
<uws> snd-usb-audio
<jamesh> ddaa: I'm using a Logitech headset and haven't had any problems with it.
<ddaa> *nod* thanks, I guess that will be my next toy then.
<uws> usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio   <--- after I plug in.
<ddaa> lifeless: can you comment on bug 41414 please
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41414 in launchpad "supermirror-branch-puller ignores format changes" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41414
<ddaa> lifeless: I'd like to get the details nailed down so we have a precise idea of how much work it will be, and we can see if salgado can get the time to do it soon.
<lifeless> ddaa: I have commented
<ddaa> lifeless: so "if combined format is different (in any way), rm destination and remirror. No tempname swapping", right?
<lifeless> right
<ddaa> Should be about 30 lines of code and 100 lines of tests
<ddaa> lifeless: you agree with the estimation?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> its quite straight forward
<ddaa> there are many values of straightforward, want to make a solid argument to get kiko to assign it to salgado
<lifeless> ddaa: has kiko pushed back on it ?
<lifeless> ddaa: if not, just ask.
<ddaa> he did
<ddaa> he's got much use for salgado in the next weeks
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<mpt> BjornT, displaying-bugs-and-tasks.txt uses bugtaskset.get(n) to retrieve tasks with various severities from the database
<mpt> When looking at a particular task, how do I tell what ID it is so I can do the same thing?
<mpt> or even better, how do I create such tasks in the test itself?
<BjornT> mpt: it's not exposed anywhere externally. the easiest thing to do is to query the db directly, 'select if from bugtask where severity=50' for example.
<mpt> ok
<BjornT> mpt: you can also get an existing task and assign the severity yourself, 'bugtask.severity = BugTaskSeverity.CRITICAL'
<mpt> To do that I'd have to import BugTaskImportance in the test
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> from canonical.lp.dbschema import BugTaskImportance
<mpt> bingo
<mpt> and then critical_importance_task.importance = BugTaskImportance.CRITICAL
<mpt> ok, that works, thanks BjornT 
<mpt> <built-in method capitalize of str object at 0xb5375f20>
<mpt> nnnurgh
<mpt> ah, so I did need "import string" after all
<spiv> mpt: You very rarely need "import string" :)
<mpt> hmmmmmmm
<mpt> oh, I was doing foo.capitalize instead of string.capitalize(foo)
<spiv> mpt: foo.capitalize()
<mpt> really?
<mpt> One day this will no longer seem random to me
<SteveA> it returns you a new string
<SteveA> rather than changing the string you have
<spiv> You need to call functions/methods if you want them to do something, and they way you call something is with parens.
* SteveA --> lunch
<mpt> hooray
<mpt> <img alt="(minor)" title="Minor importance" src="/@@/bug-minor" />
* ddaa -> lunch and shopping
<sabdfl> carlos: ping
<mpt> sabdfl, in answer to your question, the full menu system is making good progress, but I don't know when it will be finished. In the meantime, I could replace the current menu with a CSS-only version that wouldn't flash; that would take about half a day.
<cprov> good morning 
<mpt> bbiab
<sabdfl> mpt: your call, if it's really half a day then it seems reasonable unless you are racing to land something else
<sabdfl> what does your queue look like?
<carlos> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> carlos: am landing a tiny diff that fixes the problem of pofiles not being displayed on distrorelease pages where they have not been started
<sabdfl> mpt: your call, if it's really half a day then it seems reasonable unless you are racing to land something else
<sabdfl> what does your queue look like?
<sabdfl> erk
<SteveA> the CSS only version i think would be awkward to use in comparison
<sabdfl> SteveA: ok, then ask mpt to continue to focus on the current menu
<sabdfl> the current menu-in-development that is
<SteveA> mpt has some styling work to do on the current menu
<SteveA> i have some integration work to do on it
<carlos> sabdfl: I'm switching tasks now, so I could take a look to it if you want
<SteveA> and there are some issues left on the scrolling, although it basically works
<sabdfl> carlos: it's in pqm now
<sabdfl> that was just a heads-up
<sabdfl> tiny patch, kiko reviewed last night, there are doc and page tests
<carlos> ok, cool
<SteveA> i would prefer to live with imperfections in the current menus, and push for getting the new menus delivered soon.  i estimate they'll be on staging during next week.
<sabdfl> pqm is saying "cleaning working directory" and has been saying that forever
<carlos> sabdfl: did you add batching to the page?
<sabdfl> carlos: no, i don't think we want batching
<carlos> sabdfl: well, we had performance issues with that page
<sabdfl> i doubt this will add any perf issues
<carlos> I think the new hardware 'fixed' it
<sabdfl> because all it does is drop in a DummyPOFile if there is no POFile for the relevant template
<SteveA> which rosetta page is under discussion?
<sabdfl>  /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/hr
<carlos> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2036
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2036 in rosetta "DistroRelease language page should show *all* templates" [Major,Confirmed]  
<carlos> sabdfl: ok, I guess we could add batching later, if needed
<sabdfl> old longstanding bug, trivial fix
<carlos> sabdfl: are you sorting the entries now?
<spiv> sabdfl: that's the last thing it says before mirroring from balleny to chinstrap, I think, which seems to be taking a long time recently (reweaving maybe?).
<sabdfl> carlos: yes
<sabdfl> by potemplate name
<carlos> sabdfl: cool, thanks
<sabdfl> thanks spiv
<lifeless> sabdfl: we're currently reweaving on every commit
<sabdfl> lifeless: why is that?
<lifeless> sabdfl: differing parent ordering between balleny and chinstrap and the incoming branches
<lifeless> I have a reconcile patch that should fix this
<lifeless> which I have merged, now need to run on balleny and then chinstrap
<lifeless> also, moving to knits will help massively,
<sabdfl> ok
<lifeless> speaking of which,
* lifeless goes back to finishing THE LAST PATCH for bzr 0.8
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<mpt> hi
<SteveA> i like the idea of a CSS only menu for the interim, but i fear it would be "clunky" compared with what we have currently
<SteveA> as in, it would behave like a div that appears on demand, rather than like a menu
<mpt> It would appear more quickly, but it would also be more hostile in disappearing instantly if you moved outside by mistake
<mpt> and it wouldn't have a shadow (I could do that, but probably not worth the effort)
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> how long, realistically, would you need to work on it?
<mpt> about half a day, I think
<SteveA> i don't think it is worth it.  we'll have the new menus on staging next week
<mpt> Fair enough.
<SteveA> and i expect rolled out after that
<SteveA> i appreciate that you made the suggestion
<mpt> Is it worth at least landing the fix you were given to stop the pages jumping to the front?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> is that what the fix does?
<SteveA> i thought it was for just making it work on konqueror
<mpt> It doesn't work on Konqueror??
<SteveA> i'm not sure
<SteveA> i'll send you that fix
<mpt> iirc it was attached to the jumping-to-the-front bug, as well as being sent to you
<mpt> maybe I was confused, and they were actually different patches
<SteveA> i imagine applying these fixes is a quick task
<SteveA> so, please apply those
<mpt> The menu works fine in Konqueror, just tried it
<SteveA> good
<SteveA> i was confused then
<mpt> ok, time for 20 minutes of uninterrupted bug-fixing
<SteveA> MEETING IN 28 MINUTES
<SteveA> mpt: are all the meeting notes up to date?
<carlos> stub: hi, is there any problem with staging's database?
<carlos> stub: it says I don't have permissions and the mirror should be finished already
<mpt> SteveA, perhaps you meant 18 minutes?
<mpt> SteveA, yes they are
<SteveA> MEETING IN 9 MINUTES
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<stub> carlos: Dunno. I'll have a poke during the meeting.
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<salgado> stub, I have a patch that changes some words on two shipit templates (it's on pqm's queue now). would it be possible to apply the patch manually on production, to avoid the hassle of a cherry pick?
<kiko> morning
<kiko> tis meeting time!
<stub> salgado: i already have an outstanding cherry pick to land, so one more won't hurt.
<salgado> stub, great. I'll mail you the revision once it gets through pqm
<kiko> SteveA, al al
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> sorry about the alarm call, man
<kiko> no worries duder
<kiko> it was a nice surprise
<kiko> though I have no idea what we talked about
<jordi> alo
<kiko> SteveA, no meeting today? :)
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> i'm late!
<SteveA> this is terrible
<SteveA> MEETING TIME!
<jordi> I might be on and off today, I keep running out the office today
<SteveA> who's here today?
<mpt> me
<salgado> me
<jordi> I am
<matsubara> me
<kiko> me
<cprov> me
<spiv> me
<BjornT> me
<sivang> me
<stub> me
<jamesh> me
<jordi> carlos: dude!
<carlos> me
<kiko> bradb, dude!
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<bradb> here!
<jordi> :)
<bradb> I look away for 15 seconds and miss the LP meeting
<kiko> it's that short!
<jordi> it happens all the time to me :)
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Consistent @canonical.com addresses in LP (kiko)
<SteveA>  * Keep discussions on the lists.  (SteveA)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<lifeless> hola
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time next week?
<SteveA> any dissent, you have a countdown of 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> okay, done
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 11 May, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> activity reports...
<sivang> hmm, that was rather short :)
<salgado> I'm up to date
<lifeless> godlike in their prevalence
<stub> up to date
<bradb> up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<jordi> I'm missing last week's report, the rest were updated.
<matsubara> I'm up to date
<SteveA> i suck, again
<carlos> up to date
<mpt> up to date
<cprov> I'm up to date
<kiko> as usual up to date
<lifeless> SteveA: why do you suck so much ?
<spiv> I suck
<jamesh> not up to date.  I suck (will send a summary again)
<jordi> will be back in a few mins
<SteveA> lifeless: i don't know for sure.  i have the times and activities in gtimelog...
<lifeless> SteveA: make it a habit
<kiko> I find it so easy
<SteveA> jamesh and spiv: both send summaries please.  and we'll talk next week about improving all our activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<lifeless> SteveA: my morning work flow is email, send activity report to a random mailing list, then go onto 'work'.
<SteveA>  * '''bradb''' to make an RT ticket on killing malone-users@, and tell SteveA the RT number
<bradb> oops, I guess I should do that now
<SteveA>  * '''cprov''' to arrange a meeting with Kinnison
<SteveA> cprov: ?
<SteveA>  * '''jamesh''' to send an activity summary
<cprov> SteveA: I suck, couldn't organize it properly. duplicated librarian still there
<SteveA> which was done
<SteveA>  * '''jamesh''' to mail kiko with details on updating the error report script
<kiko> cprov, and complaints still happening
<cprov> librarian filenames ..
<jamesh> done.
<kiko> jamesh did that! thanks
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA>  * '''kiko''' to mail Mark about the registration workflow and NotFound tokens
<jamesh> I also set up the staging oops summaries
<cprov> kiko: yes, downloading last librarian GC email, it's huge again
<cprov> kiko: we definatelly need more info in this report
<SteveA> kiko: ?
<SteveA>  * '''lifeless''' to put UI reviews on the agenda for the reviewers meeting
<mpt> Oops, I didn't see jamesh's summary, but he did send it
<kiko> SteveA, I can't even remember that. what is it about?
<SteveA> that was done and discussed
* mpt corrects that
<kiko> registration workflow?
<SteveA> kiko: you'll have to check the summary to find out
<lifeless> SteveA: I did that
<SteveA>  * '''mpt''' to add a note to the error pages, saying that the launchpad-users@ list requires subscription
<lifeless> SteveA: done and dusted
<BjornT> kiko: i think it was why a password was required on the token page
<mpt> SteveA, not done yet
<kiko> SteveA, oh. I did that.
<mpt> I can do that now-ish
<SteveA>  * '''SteveA''' to talk with admins about priority of RT-6081
<kiko> SteveA, it is already sorted.
<SteveA> done
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, some actions
<bradb> is rt rt@canonical.com?
<SteveA> MeetingAction: steve to talk with spiv and jamesh about the activity reports of all three
<Znarl> rt@admin.canonical.com
<jamesh> bradb: rt@admin.canonical.com
<bradb> thanks
<SteveA> bradb: i'd rather not say the address on a logged channel
<SteveA> but then, if Znarl is okay with it...
<SteveA> MeetingAction: mpt to land text addition to oops page about subscribing to the list
<SteveA> MeetingAction: james and andrew to send activity summaries
<SteveA> MeetingAction: cprov to do... what exactly?
<kiko> sort out the librarian bug
<kiko> cprov needs to set aside some time and research
<kiko> don't rely on Kinnison IMO
<cprov> I'll need some Kinnison time on it as well
<cprov> kiko: why not ?
<SteveA> kiko: i leave managing this in your hands
<kiko> of course
<SteveA> i think i got all the meeting actions
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<matsubara> We're getting exceptions like OOPS-119C166, where a foreign key constraint is
<matsubara> triggered but the foreign key exists. I think Stuart would be able to
<matsubara> explain it better.
<matsubara> We're still seeing some of the Retry exceptions.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/119C166
<matsubara> timeouts in +translation, +translate and distrorelease +search are reported and kiko is assigned to them.
<matsubara> Also bug 42755 is assigned to kiko, which is a timeout in bugs with insane
<matsubara> amounts of comments.
<SteveA> matsubara: how many retry exceptions per day?
<matsubara> they're not happening every day. but they still happen
<kiko> matsubara, I have a fix for bug 42755 in my tree, will land today. it's caused by @#!$!@ RelatedJoin and I am considering fixing SQLRelatedJoin, actually
<matsubara> stevea: last oops report we had 3
<SteveA> thanks
<matsubara> in the timeout side we're still suffering some problems because of TeamParticipation query
<SteveA> stub: is three retry errors per day okay?
<iwj> Public bug reported:
<iwj> Affects: gs-esp (Ubuntu)
<iwj>        Severity: Normal
<iwj>        Priority: (none set)
<iwj>          Status: Fix Released
<iwj> Freaky!
<SteveA> hi ian
<iwj> Hello.
<mpt> iwj, I reported that bug
<SteveA> we're in a meeting right now,.  mpt, perhaps you can talk with ian on another channel?
<iwj> Does that mean someone reported the bug and the status was set to Fix Released before the mail got sent out ?
<stub> SteveA: I have no idea really. We can tell more when I or someone gets around to making the Retry exceptions more informative.
<iwj> Oh, sorry.
<kiko> matsubara, OH. TeamParticipation, eh? I WONDER WHY THAT HAPPENS.
<jamesh> iwj: yes.
<SteveA> np
* iwj goes again.  Thanks.
<SteveA> kiko: point taken.
<SteveA> stub: bug number please?
<kiko> stub, for now, is increasing the number in the Z3 code difficult?
<matsubara> SteveA: bug 35850
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35850 in launchpad "TeamParticipation caching not working" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35850
<SteveA> kiko: not sure there's all that much point
<matsubara> SteveA: sorry. that's wasn't the bug you wanted...
<SteveA> stub: bug number please for the bug about improving retry error messages
<kiko> SteveA, I think if we raised it to 5 we'd make them go away for now at least
<stub> SteveA: Bug 31479
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31479 in launchpad "Retry exceptions should include information about the original query" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31479
<SteveA> i remain skeptical
<SteveA> spiv: would you take on this bug, for after your wiki work?
<stub> Just needs Retry.__repr__ improved I think
<spiv> SteveA: 31479?
<SteveA> yes
<spiv> Sure.
<SteveA> thanks
<matsubara> SteveA: there's algo bug 41739
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41739 in launchpad "Increase number of Retry attempts" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41739
<stub> (we can subclass Retry in canonical if we don't want to mess with upstream)
<SteveA> stub: your call on 41739
<stub> Give it a go. I'm not sure where the knob to twiddle is at the moment.
<SteveA> matsubara: thank you for the report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<stub> For some reason the staging update is being very slow today. I'll know more when the report comes in.
<stub> I've opened an RT issue requesting a load of DNS and apache redirects to support the next stage in our migration of https://launchpad.net/foo/bar/baz to https://baz.bar.foo.launchpad.net/. We can expect maintenance times and bugs to increase as the system complexity increases.
<stub> Nothing thrilling happening on production.
<cprov> just regitering a point, this week buildd DB access errors disapeared. 
<kiko> uhhh
<stub> I expect to cherry pick some stuff tonight or tomorrow morning (request on launchpad@ I havn't looked at too closely, and salgados shipit stuff landing now)
<SteveA> stub: also, there is a new wiki page!
<kiko> just ftr
<stub> Yer, but wiki pages suck
<jamesh> stub: would it make sense to configure apache to include a config file we (or you) have control over, so admin intervention isn't needed as much?
<kiko> the proposal isn't a generic foo/bar/baz -> baz.bar.foo mapping, right?
* SteveA remains enthusiastic about the wiki page
<kiko> the wiki page ROCKS
<kiko> it is the future
<kiko> and SteveA and I have a magical plan for it
<SteveA> we do?
<stub> kiko: I'm being silly
<mpt> For the record, what wiki page are we talking about?
<SteveA> mpt: glad you asked...
* mpt wields his secretarial pen
<carlos> kiko: is it ready to start migrating all Rosetta pages from wiki.ubuntu.com to it?
<sivang> is there a specification for this interesting transition? (/me is interested in the rationale)
<stub> LaunchpadProductionStatus or something
<kiko> stub, never! but thanks
* sivang checks
<carlos> mpt: https://help.launchpad.net/
<kiko> carlos, sssshhhhh
<kiko> it's a secret
<carlos> upps
<carlos> :-P
<mpt> oh. that.
<kiko> but the idea is for us to provide links from launchpad pages to the wiki
<kiko> I spoke to SteveA about it
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> yes, spiv has it on his list of tasks for the very near future
<kiko> and we have a suggested plan of mapping view names to it
<SteveA> so, keeping on topic
<kiko> sorry.
<SteveA> i wanted to mention the LaunchpadProductionStatus wiki page
<stub> jamesh: I'd rather have the admins do it so it matches the way they will deal with production
<jamesh> stub: fair enough
<SteveA> that stuart is maintaining with information about what is in production at a given time
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA>  * Consistent @canonical.com addresses in LP (kiko)
<stub> If I'm not informative enough, you all have access to the production branch and can fill in details yourself too!
<kiko> Mark wrote email to the list asking for people to ensure that first.lastname@canonical.com was registered in the wiki
<stub> wiki?
<kiko> err
<kiko> launchpad
<kiko> (freudian. serious one)
<kiko> who has made sure it's there?
<kiko> me
<matsubara> me
<BjornT> me
<bradb> me
<stub> You find wikis erotic?
<jamesh> me
<stub> me
<salgado> me
<SteveA> not me
<SteveA> anyone else not?
<spiv> me
<mpt> me
<lifeless> me
<kiko> carlos?
<lifeless> erm
* mpt isn't sure if matthew.thomas@ even works any more
<carlos> me
<lifeless> not me
<SteveA> this is confusing
<SteveA> let me try this again
<SteveA> please say "email set" or "not set"
<SteveA> not set
<mpt> not set
<matsubara> email set
<spiv> email set
<carlos> email set
<kiko> email set
<stub> email set
<cprov> me
<bradb> email se
<bradb> email set!
<SteveA> cprov: please try again
<lifeless> not set, I'm not sure how to keep RobertCollins and change the email
<cprov> email set
<BjornT> email set
<kiko> lifeless, it's just registering a new email address
<salgado> email set
<kiko> basic LP functionality
<lifeless> kiko: in wiki.launchpad.canonical.com ?
<jamesh> lifeless: https://launchpad.net
<kiko> lifeless, in launchpad.net
<lifeless> oh, sure, I have it there
<SteveA> MeetingAction: steve and mpt and lifeless to set canonical email in launchpad
<kiko> I said wiki because I had too much crack this morning
<lifeless> SteveA: mine is set
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> kikos crack confuddled me
<jamesh> SteveA: yours looks like it is set too
<kiko> I had to file an admin request to get mine done
<kiko> because christian.reis didn't work
<SteveA> oh, okay
<kiko> ftr
<SteveA> MeetingAction: mpt to get his set
<SteveA>  * Keep discussions on the lists.  (SteveA)
<kiko> (so mpt write to rt to get this going)
<kiko> (if it's an issue)
<SteveA> there have been various discussions that start off with a person mailing someone else... then other people get CCed, and it turns into a mass discussion
<SteveA> with only a portion of the team able to read it
<SteveA> and no archived history
<SteveA> and no capability for kiko and me to know what's going on
<SteveA> so, i'm asking that you all keep discussions on a mailing list
<SteveA> even if they are relevant to just a few people
<SteveA> if in doubt, err on the side of using the list
<SteveA> that is all
<SteveA>  * Staging testing proposal (kiko)
<kiko> So in the thread "Community testing data migration"
<kiko> stub suggested I was underestimating writing tests against a production system
<kiko> so I'd like to elaborate on the idea I had
<kiko> basically, we'd capture HTTP requests that are issued against production
<kiko> and then replay them against staging daily
<kiko> this way we'd generate traffic which is representative of real-world use
<jamesh> posts too?
<kiko> and see what effect it would have on the latest code
<kiko> yes, posts too
<mpt> Will that generate huge numbers of errors whenever staging has a different DB schema?
<SteveA> i see ordering problems
<kiko> we'd use the oops reports to gauge how well we looked
<stub> It will generate a huge number of false positives
<kiko> stub, in terms of crashes? or in terms of NotFound pages?
<stub> For every changed feature between production and HEAD. And that is what you are attempting to test.
<sivang> kiko: you'd have to use db which is in previous snapshots before the actual recording took place
<kiko> ordering problems? 
<stub> kiko: Both.
<SteveA> yes
<lifeless> any data discrepancy in the basis db will invalidate that test
<SteveA> requests would end up executed out of order
<kiko> stub, crashes should not occur -- period -- right?
<SteveA> beacuse we have several app servers in production
<jamesh> stub: if user input causes an unexpected exception, that is a bug
<kiko> what jamesh said
<stub> kiko: You will get an oops if, for example, a field is made required. Or a field dropped.
<SteveA> each with their own async thread <--> app thread queue
<kiko> SteveA, we'd order them by time. we'd also only capture a slice of the day's traffic, not all of it.
<kiko> stub, no, we wouldn't get an oops. we'd get a regular validation error.
<jamesh> stub: ideally those should provide proper error messages to users
<jamesh> what kiko said :)
<kiko> if we get an oops, it's borked.
<SteveA> i think the idea is worth exploring
<stub> kiko: Yes. So the form will not submit. And now the data is out of sync, so future submissions will also fail.
* ddaa is back
<SteveA> but we don't have time for more discussion right now
<lifeless> there are some good nuggests in it
<kiko> that's my proposal anyway
<lifeless> but its not ready just yet:(
* SteveA proposes call between kiko and lifeless
<ddaa> SteveA: sorry for missing the meeting
<sivang> kiko: better do this twice, once replay it against current data to see everything hsa a proper response, and once against a db snapshot from before the recording to test other func.
<ddaa> no good excuse, just completely forgot about it
<kiko> yeah, it needs consideration, but I think it's a plan to test tip without major day-to-day work on adding production tests.
<kiko> difficult to coordinate time with lifeless, but this is something the mailing list would be good for discussing I think
<SteveA> i'm moving the meeting on
<kiko> I'd like jamesh' input because he does not seem allergic to the idea
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<jordi> I have my email set, sorry
<SteveA> with countdown
<SteveA> 8
<kiko> and because he us as usual as sharp as a razor
<SteveA> 7
<ogra> heya, i have a problem with team management, i'm th eadmin of https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-members, now we elected a council to care for new members and i'd like the other council members to be admins, but i have no power to change their status it seems
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<jamesh> kiko: I see difficulties getting the auth right when replaying requests, but that is just a technical issue that can probably be overcome
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> please go ahead
<mpt> DONE: Various reviews, BreadcrumbMenus design, MaloneSimplifications
<mpt> TODO: Land MaloneSimplifications, ShipIt CSS, Blueprint+Registry fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: Lots of interruptions
<BjornT> DONE: Implemented almost everything we discussed re bug watches. zope3 fixes.
<BjornT> TODO: improve bug watch widgets. land the branch-bug xmlrpc stuff we did in London. fix bugs. reviews.
<jordi> DONE: some emailing
<carlos> DONE: PoMsgSetPage finished and ready to review, bugs #41653 and #41943, user support, Debug and recover from backups Esperanto translations for OpenOffice.org
<carlos> TODO: Implement script to migrate translations from breezy to dapper, Fix as many 'Major' bugs in Rosetta as possible.
<carlos> BLOCKED: Meet with kiko to schedule my tasks
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41653 in rosetta "Import of po file goes in the wrong template" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41653
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41943 in rosetta "SQLObjectNotFound in +translante page" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41943
<salgado> ogra, only the team owner can turn existing members into admins
<jordi> TODO: list email, queue clearing
<bradb> DONE: Landed bug dates. Fixed a few OOPS bugs. Put IBug.date_last_updated up for review.
<bradb> TODO: Land IBug.date_last_updated and branch in SteveA's queue. Fix OOPS bugs as they appear.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<jamesh> DONE: OOPS summaries for staging / bzrsync history rewriting / branch-pull-list
<jordi> BLCOKED: no
<jamesh> to authserver (bug 40383)
<jamesh> TODO: branch-pull-list to authserver / spec pending reviews on LP / more importd stuff (discuss at meeting on tuesday)
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40383 in launchpad "remove InternalHTTPLayer" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40383
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, bug triage, support request.
<lifeless> DONE: bzr 0.8 sprinting
<salgado> DONE: ShipItForDapper, branch puller, code review, taught the mirror prober how to probe cdimage mirrors and fixed some trivial bugs
<lifeless> TODO: release bzr 0.8
<lifeless> BLOCKED: no
<ogra> salgado, there is no owner ... 
<salgado> TODO: get the new shipit reviewed; finish the changes to the mirror prober and merge them; fix #41414, if time permits
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<kiko> DONE: finished peer reviews, management and planning, assisting matsubara in picking up QA tasks, helping some design discussions
<matsubara> TODO: fix oops bug, more bug triage.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: fix rfc2047 builder in upload messages, dogfood not sending email,redesigned change-override, discuss security from soyuz plans and generating Contents.gz
<cprov> TODO: sort out duplicted librarian filenames, finally land queue-ui and ppa-ng (old branches that needs reviewer's love, kiko), land redesigned archive-cruft-check
<cprov> BLOCKED: None, except working time
* ogra guesses he should come back after the meeting, sorry for disturbing
<kiko> TODO: fix some bugs, help nudge work ahead
<SteveA> DONE: management, menus work
<SteveA> TODO: brad's code review, management, crowd control (still), virtual hosting improvements, menus integration
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> 
<mpt> ogra, five minutes
<kiko> BLOCKED: not really, but a lot of things need discussion
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, work on merging sourcecode branches, voip faffing (now sorted), wiki work.
<ogra> mpt, k
<spiv> TODO: Various Ubuntu wiki work (WikiLicensing, BetterWikiDocs).  Merge outstanding updates to sourcecode/* and then fix for 41409.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> cprov, yeah, will do 
<stub> DONE: Production, staging, DBA and queries. Little development.
<stub> TODO: Full text searching improvements, staging environment update for domain changes.
<stub> BLOCKED: wildcard SSL certificate RT job, staging domain name changes RT job. 
<SteveA> mpt:  how do you have lots of interruptions for at least 1/2 the day in NZ ?
<kiko> spiv, I have some SQLObject patches that I want to land when you've got tests running on PQM
<salgado> ogra, the community cancel is the owner, so all members of the CC can do that
<SteveA> carlos: perhaps you and i should meet to schedule your tasks?
<cprov> kiko: right, today, no excuses, from both sides ;)
<kiko> yeah :)
<carlos> SteveA: sure, I don't mind if it's with kiko or with you
<ogra> salgado, ah, ok, i'll poke them then 
<ogra> thanks :))
<stub> heh.... community cancel...
<ogra> heh
<mpt> SteveA, by working when anyone else is awake :-)
<salgado> that was a good typo
<SteveA> stub: i spoke with elmo about the SSL cert and domain name changes.  it will happen soon.
<kiko> carlos, SteveA's a good idea because he's closer to you -- I can step in to give some opinions if you like
<stub> Yup. My RT job only went in yesterday so I'm not expecting it to be ready now :)
<spiv> kiko: Cool.  SQLObject tests failing is what's currently holding it up, as it happens ;)
<SteveA> mpt: you can announce that you intend to be away for 1.5 hrs, to focus.  check back in after that.  for example
<mpt> true
<SteveA> MeetingAction: steve and carlos to meet to discuss carlos' tasks
<carlos> kiko: any input is welcome, so you are welcome if you have time
<SteveA> matsubara: kiko tells me that a point from earlier went unanswered
<kiko> SteveA, carlos: I do have time, ping me when you can
<spiv> kiko: (Tests using mxDateTime, as it happens.  We don't use it, so I'll just disable them.)
<kiko> matsubara, about oopses with queries that seem to be executed out of order or something -- oops-119c166
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/119c166
<carlos> kiko: ok, thanks
<SteveA> it is the end of the meeting.  stub and matsubara, please discuss this right after the meeting, if necessary
<matsubara> kiko: indeed. we're seeing some of that
<SteveA> that's all folks.  thanks for coming.
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<jamesh> lifeless: might be of interest to you: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-hackers/2006-May/msg00000.html
* sivang thanks for a very interesting meeting, again.
<jamesh> lifeless: ross has fixed the things blocking the Gnome migration to SVN
<lifeless> jamesh: heh
<mpt> ogra, ?
<ogra> mpt, salgado already helped me 
<mpt> ok
<sabdfl> mpt: stevea reckons best to keep focused on the new menu
<ogra> i was confused because the owner status isnt shown in the userlist :)+
<ddaa> DONE: merge bunch'o'branches, fix importd, lots of communication
<ddaa> TODO: merge more branches, review importd-error-reporting, resume cscvs/bzr-native, fix pybaz patchlog parsing
<ddaa> BLOCKED: spiv's sourcecode fixes, mpool's reply about pybaz
<ddaa> activity reports: uptodate
<SteveA> sabdfl: thanks.  mpt and i discussed this just before the lp meeting.
<mpt> sabdfl, yes, I saw that
<mpt> sabdfl, I have IE installed now, so I can debug the CSS there
<stub> Out of order queries would either be SQLObject bugs or it being necessary call SQLObject sync methods where we are not. I'm not sure if SQLObject query ordering is stable - if there is some randomness we might see occasional errors instead of constant. 
<kiko> stub, doesn't the oops logger grab queries as they are issued to the DB server?
<stub> kiko: It is supposed to, yes.
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> stub, and are we using a single connection and transaction inside a web request?
<moyogo> hi
<spiv> kiko: Again, that's what's supposed to happen.
<stub> kiko: In theory, yes. But it is a suspect in the 'that insert doesn't appear to exist when we try and use it' bug we are seeing occasionally.
<kiko> hmmm!
<kiko> spiv, stub, jamesh: would it make sense to print out the connection/transaction ID together with the queries issued in the oops report?
<ddaa> grah
<spiv> One weird thing about OOPS-117B18: "849ms  	SELECT NEXTVAL('POSubmission_id_seq')"
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/117B18
<stub> Unlikely though - I'm pretty certain we are not using multiple connections, connections from other threads or issuing transactional commands at random. At least the testing I've done so far says it isn't that.
<moyogo> how do I add depends to bug reports?
<moyogo> or blocks?
<spiv> That's a very long time for a simple nextval, and it's right near the end of the query log.
<stub> But I don't see a likely culprit for the problems, so we are stuck chasing the unlikely ones.
<mpt> moyogo, Malone doesn't support dependencies at the moment
<lifeless> moyogo: we dont have that. 
<kiko> moyogo, we don't have dependencies -- add a comment.
<moyogo> oki
<mpt> moyogo, but you can choose "Edit Description" to note the dependency
<mpt> that will be more visible than a comment
<lifeless> moyogo: if what you are working on is more future planning than plain bugs, you can also consider a specification
<mpt> as long as you're sure it is a dependency :-)
<lifeless> specs do have dependencies
<carlos> SteveA: when could we have the meeting?
<spiv> kiko: fwiw, I agree with stub's assessment.  It seems very unlikely, but we don't have any likely hypotheses.
<stub> spiv: Updating sequences will require accessing shared memory, so for that to happen would involve a network hiccup or something being locked on the db requiring the weight (some sync-to-disc or wal rotation - no idea really)
<stub> err... wait
<stub> not weight
<SteveA> carlos: are you blocked on this for your work today?
<carlos> SteveA: no, I'm not blocked today
<stub> spiv: ignore it unless we see it more often
<SteveA> then i propose tomorrow
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> in the first part of kiko's day
<spiv> stub: It's just that seeing a weirdly slow increment of a counter is an interesting co-incidence to find in an inexplicable OOPS.
* SteveA goes for a walk
* stub has a look at the oops
<carlos> kiko: your choice then
<kiko> friggin stevea
<carlos> :-P
<stub> Hmm... tcp should guarantee we don't lose information sent between the client and server, so we should be able to discount commands just being dropped due to a network screwup (?)
<spiv> stub: Right.
<stub> eg. ipfilters being reset or having runtime issues
<spiv> stub: I don't have any theory about how slow nextval could be related to that failure, I'm just clutching at the only straw I see :)
<stub> It is a valid point
<stub> It may be a symptom of what is really going on
<spiv> Yeah.  Or it could be nothing... do we have any other OOPSes like this one?
<ddaa> SteveA: anybody can spare a couple of hours dealing with bug 42928?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42928 in launchpad "vcs-imports must be allowed to edit productseries" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42928
<ddaa> cannot do my importd mr-fixit work without that
<stub> ddaa: We can promote you to admin if it is blocking you
<ddaa> that would be great, I have plenty of uses for admin rights
<stub> That sounds ominous
<ddaa> but OTOH, it's probably better to fix the permissions and keep admin to those who REALLY need it.
<kiko> ddaa, can you describe what needs to be done in the bug?
<lifeless> ddaa: can I suggest you write a 'vcs-import-needs tests'
<lifeless> ddaa: a single story that does one of each you need to do, as a vcs-imports user. That should stop these random regressions.
<carlos> ddaa: agreed, I got admin permissions and forgot to fix the issues that forced me to request such permissions....
* carlos sucks
* ddaa wonders which sucks most
<ddaa> postponing that, or postponing the other stuff...
<ddaa> lifeless: that's a good idea, and getting it fixed is not extremely urgent, I'll stick it in the bazaar meeting agenda.
* ddaa downgrades the severity and changes the description
<ddaa> Mh... OTOH the current situation might prevent me from approving new imports
<ddaa> stub: can you give me admin for a couple of weeks, until that permissions problem is fixed properly?
<stub> ddaa: ok
* carlos -> lunch
<stub> ddaa: done
<ddaa> thanks
<ddaa> kiko: is bug 3292 still valid?
<kiko> ddaa, not sure
<ddaa> not sure either...
<kiko> needs validating
<salgado> stub, can you add the distributionmirror-prober.py cronscript to the nightly job? (It doesn't take any arguments and shouldn't make any noise)
<stub> salgado: staging or production?
<salgado> stub, production
<salgado> there's one thing I forgot, though
<stub> salgado: What user does it connect as?
* bradb & # shower
<salgado> stub, distributionmirror
<stub> ok
<kiko> what did you forget salgado 
<salgado> secret
<salgado> I told stub in private. :)
<kiko> Laura had /seeecrets/
<stub> salgado: Done, and tests show it works (well.. if telling me that there is nothing to do is working)
<salgado> heh
<salgado> that's because there's no registered mirrors
<salgado> but I'll add one now, so kiko gets some email if something goes wrong during the night. ;)
<kiko> I love email
<ddaa> kiko: I'll just reject 3292, will file it again if the needs becomes apparent again
<kiko> okay
<ddaa> also, open bugs with less than four digits depress me
<ddaa> * less than five
<mpt> such as bug 44?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Messages should be searchable." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<ddaa> mpt: that's only a wishlist...
<mpt> and of course bug 3
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3 in rosetta "Custom links for each translation team." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<ddaa> there are "it's broken dude!" bugs that have been open for more than a year
<ddaa> experience shows that the longer a bug stays open, the least chance it has of being fixed
<ddaa> so, better to close bugs that have been open for a while, and reopen them with a fresh analysis if they are still relevant.
<mpt> That's not experience, that's just the Poisson distribution at work
<mpt> and reopening them won't really help, imo
<stub> Bugs grow up to be features
<ddaa> I think it helps to start from a clean slate from time to time.
<kiko> I sort of agree
<ddaa> sometimes the initial bug report is still relevant, but has assumptions which are obsolete, that makes decisions difficult
<mpt> That's why we have editable descriptions
<mpt> but blizzards of comments can still bog down a bug report (cf. KeepingBugsConcise)
<ddaa> I find it depressing when I read comments and think "what the hell was I thinking at the time?!?!"
<mpt> so eventually you should be able to just click the [ - ]  button for that comment, and move on :-)
<mpt> Interface design as antidepressant
<sivang> ddaa: I have this same issue, rather amazing how different this can be from time of commenting , and when refreshign memory about an issue
<sivang> ddaa: like you have been somebody else at that time
<sivang> ddaa: s/have/are/
<sabdfl> SteveA, kiko: i'm calling in now
<lifeless> night all
<jsgotangco> night
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Show empty pofiles on distrorelease translation page. (r1851: Mark Shuttleworth)
<ruffneck> I got my CD's =) Finally :)
* ddaa is positively amazed by the ridiculous time the importd error reporting script takes to run
<ddaa> maybe some garbage collection would be in order...
<ddaa> needs some optimisation, as it is it would send 2900 mails...
<ddaa> kiko-phone: would you like 2900 more daily error spam?
<kiko-phone> no
<ddaa> kiko-phone: more seriously, how many mails do you think would be reasonable. I expect at least a hundred daily error logs at first, so they will need grouping somehow, while retaining some useful granularity.
<kiko-phone> up to 10 a day is okay
<sfllaw> Hello friends!
<sfllaw> Bug 31293
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31293 in linux "My laptop doesn't resume from S3 ACPI sleep state." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31293
<sfllaw> How do I change the remote bug details for linux (Upstream)?
<salgado> sfllaw, I think that's the "immutable upstream tasks" problem. there's a thread about it on launchpad@
<salgado> maybe bug 34343 has something to do with that too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34343 in malone "Shouldn't allow task reassignment to an upstream that doesn't use Malone" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34343
* salgado haven't checked
<sfllaw> Ah, I grok it now.
<sfllaw> Makes me sad.
<sfllaw> Sad enough to eat lunch.
<matsubara> good idea! 
<ddaa> man... that's depressing... 214 daily error logs, totaly of 1.5MB...
<kiko> ddaa, why so much? is a lot of it very broken? or is it just that the failures are very verbose?
<ddaa> both
* kiko sighs
<ddaa> mostly the first, actually
<kiko> can you fix.. argh
<ddaa> not without a lot of very dull work, and a lot of hard work
<ddaa> From a quick look there's a mix of:
<ddaa> hostile sshd setup on the publishing server, again
<ddaa> outdate CVS details
<ddaa> good all cscvs breakage (might be anything, from manually poked directory to something much more interesting)
<ddaa> interesting baz2bzr bugs
<ddaa> sourceforge ordinary suckage
<ddaa> that one is fun
<ddaa> bzrlib.errors.MalformedTransform: Tree transform is malformed [('duplicate', 'new-101', 'new-102', u'ChangeLog~.moved.moved.moved.moved.moved.moved.moved.moved.moved')] 
* bradb & # lunch
<ddaa> I vote for deleting all the shit owned by registry
<ddaa> that will: 1. get rid of all the crap nobody cares about
* kiko la la las
<ddaa> and that goes outdated
<ddaa> 2. reduce the problem to a manageable size
<ddaa> wow great, the samba repo actually hits one of my paranoid sanity checks!
<ddaa> CVS.Error: File checkout did not give file data and did not indicate file was removed.
<ddaa> iow, "no fucking clue what's going on, this does not make sense"
<ddaa> _sqlite.DataError: too much data for one table row
<jordi> hey
<ddaa> ValueError: attempt to patch non extant file : bindings/.cvsignore
<ddaa> funny cscvs bug, that one
<ddaa> rsh: cvs.musicbrainz.org: Name or service not known
<ddaa> another interesting baz-import bug
<ddaa> RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded in cmp
<ddaa> mh... a broken baz lock
<ddaa> some cases where it tries to baz add a file already added
<ddaa> a few config fuckage, probably renaming issues (no new commits, tobaz was not performed, whatever that means)
<ddaa> but most of them are sourceforge refusing login, cscvs failing validation or trying to patch a file that does not exist, or baz-import doing the moved.moved.moved.moved thing
<ddaa> kiko: I'll take a sick year or two and come back when they are all read
<ddaa> * all red
* kiko-fud whistles
<ddaa> enough for today, in any case...
<jordi> carlos: pingy
<carlos> jordi: pong
<jordi> carlos: I have no idea of how to reply to Daniel Nylander on his May 2nd email
<jordi> I wonder why only 50% of my Swedish translation of installation-guide
<jordi> has been imported?
<jordi> and asks about a new pot.
<carlos> let me read the email... (we have a pending to be imported installation-guide)
<jordi> oh, great
<jordi> so that answers it
<jordi> if you tell me what to reply, in general terms, I can do it
<carlos> jordi: but we don't have any .pot file pending to be imported
<carlos> jordi: just .po files
<carlos> because their layout is not supported and need manual import
<jordi> nod
<jordi> well, he talks about an ew upstream pot
<jordi> by fjp
<carlos> it depends on the Ubuntu version we have
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi: wait I will try to get all .po files imported today
<carlos> let's answer when we have it done, ok?
<jordi> I guess kamion would know if we want that version or not?
<jordi> sure
<jordi> carlos: we have scots plural forms
<jordi> n=2; n!=1
<jordi> I guess that applies to both scots
<jordi> I'll ask for that
<jordi> but I'd say it will
<jordi> I can ask daf as well
<carlos> jordi: yes, please, get confirmations before requesting any change
<carlos> jordi: btw, I'm not up to date with the mailing list
<carlos> so I'm not aware of all requests....
<jordi> don't worry
<jordi> carlos: build/boot/x86/po/help.pot in debian-installer in Ubuntu Dapper
<jordi> is this ok to go?
<carlos> yes, it should be approved automatically
<carlos> we have it already imported
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, we had a problem with the import script, that's why it's not yet imported...
* carlos fixes the problem
<carlos> wtf?
<carlos> kdepim and koffice have a shared translation domain!!
<jordi> carlos: how did that happen?
<carlos> jordi: ask KDE guys....
<carlos> they have it twice
<jordi> carlos: Scots is ready to be requested to stub, I checked it doesn't apply to Irish gaelic
<jordi> yay
<carlos> jordi: ok, send me a copy of the request to stub so I remember to update our sample data
<jordi> yes
<jordi> gnah, I want to go to the fscking Fira del Llibre
<carlos> :-)
<jordi> carlos: ugh
<jordi> I exported zope 3.2, all translations
<jordi> and I got a tar with all the relevant po files, but with an empty .pot file
<carlos> yeah, the empty .pot file bug is a know bug :-(
<jordi> ok
<carlos> jordi: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=pot
<carlos> the import script did the clean task ;-)
<jordi> that's my current url!
<jordi> oh good :D
<jordi> thanks
<jordi> THE KIKO
<kiko> indeed
<jordi> carlos: hmm. So, now I have a good zope.tar.gz, but can I upload it myself?
<jordi> will I have the perms?
<carlos> jordi: yes, you should have permissions, even with close permissions
<carlos> jordi: you are a rosetta expert!
<carlos> :-P
<jordi> I'm still not convinced. We'llfind out.
<jordi> I know where you live
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> but I'm leaving now... so you will not find me until tomorrow or late tonight :-P
<carlos> see you!
<jordi> hehe
<jordi> laerters
<jordi> carlos: there's another post in the list I wanted you to have a look at
<jordi> Subject: Re: bad merge?
<jordi> I'm leaving now for a while.
<jordi> Laters!
<jordi> kiko: I'm going to try tonight in an "acrobacies" group at uni
<jordi> a lot better than running with a fsckd knee!
<kiko> I am so envious
<jordi> I knew that
<jordi> laters
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Fixes bug 36105 (Importance sort order incorrect), bug 41419 (sorting by column headers broken in Safari), and bug 41981 (invalid XHTML in front page and distro pages). (r1852: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<kiko> SteveA, wake up
<cbx33> hi guys, not sure who to ask, I recently became an ubuntu member, but my ubuntu email doesn't work
<cbx33> can someone advise
<mdke> cbx33: what is your launchpad id?
<cbx33> petesavage
<cbx33> https://launchpad.net/people/petesavage
<cbx33> :D
<mdke> cbx33: I bet its because you are in edubuntumembers, rather than directly in ubuntumembers: because that group is very new, the ubuntu email stuff may not have been updated to work with it <-- elmo, any ideas?
<elmo> the edubuntu stuff isn't working yet
<mdke> how about that for a fast response
<cbx33> any idea on an ETA :p - says cheeky cbx33 :p
<mdke> elmo: do you need an RT for it?
<elmo> can if you want, I don't think there is ATM
<elmo> cbx33: when it's done
<cbx33> okies
<mdke> elmo: I'll ask someone actually involved in edubuntu to file one :D 
<Bluekuja> elmo: im having this problem Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<elmo> Bluekuja: see above
<mdke> elmo: Bluekuja is an ubuntu one
<Bluekuja> yes
<elmo> same diff
<elmo> I broke the ubuntu ones trying to make edubuntu + kubuntu work
<mdke> ahh
<elmo> so new ones aren't getting added atm
<mdke> well, I'll file the RT then :D
<mdke> thanks dude
<cbx33> elmo, would adding edubuntu ones to ubuntu work?
* cbx33 is clearly out of his depth
<mdke> cbx33: he'll sort it, and I'll let you know.
<cbx33> thank you mdke 
<mdke> np
<cbx33> thank you elmo 
<cbx33> sorry to be a pain :p
<cbx33> still on the ubuntu member rush :p
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<bradb> ValueError: dictionary update sequence element #0 has length 1; 2 is required -- God that is such a Pythonic error message!
<bradb> Actually, it makes sense, but how that got that from trying to click a Submit button with zope.testbrowser.Browser is mystical
<AlinuxOS> ra sakvareli tipia :D
<AlinuxOS> zeppelinebs rom uberavs
<AlinuxOS> sagol sagol!
<AlinuxOS> ops
<AlinuxOS> wrong channel
<AlinuxOS> sorry
* bradb heads off, later all
#launchpad 2006-05-10
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Change 'beginning of May' with 'around mid-May' on the instructions for people wanting to order Dapper CDs (r1853: Guilherme Salgado)
<lifeless> SteveA: are you awake ?
<mpool> he was a moment ago
<mpool> just said he was going to bed
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> 20  jamesh  david/bzrtools/smallfixes
<lifeless> still shows as needs-review
<jamesh> on it.
<lifeless> thank you
<lifeless> separately, have you seen https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-development-infrastructure/+bug/42366
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42366 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "Update pending-reviews script to show time in current state" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jamesh> yeah
<lifeless> cool
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Enable XML-RPC on staging (r1854: Stuart Bishop)
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> are all the LP apps frontends ok???
<fabbione> malone seems horribly slow this morning
<fabbione> s/seems/i
<fabbione> s/seems/is
<sfllaw> fabbione: Morning.
<fabbione> morning sfllaw 
<ajmitch> hi
<fabbione> mdz: ping?
<fabbione> can somebody at least confirm i am not the only one with this problem?
<stub> fabbione: Seems snappy to me, and all the appservers are responding.
<fabbione> it seems very very very slow
<fabbione> to the point i need to reload pages a few times before i actually get it
<spiv> fabbione: are you getting error pages?
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> i get FF timeouts
<spiv> What URLs are you looking at?
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bugs
<fabbione> for example
<fabbione> i had to reload it 3 times before getting anything back from LP
<fabbione> ff was stalling on Waiting for launchcrack.net
<spiv> Perhaps it's a connectivity issue where you are?
<fabbione> spiv: mtr looks good
<spiv> That page loads in under 3 seconds for me here, and I'm in .au :)
<fabbione> .dk
<jamesh> surely .dk has a thicker piece of string than .au
<spiv> jamesh: I bet they get a whole *rope*!
<jamesh> fabbione: thanks for the discover-data update for the XGI graphics cards
<fabbione> jamesh: no problem at all...
<fabbione> discover1-data is a piece of hutter shit
<jamesh> I got a new laptop yesterday, so will see how well the install goes on that
<jamesh> it just has intel graphics, which I assume are covered already :)
<fabbione> meh
<fabbione> jamesh: before you open any bug on X please read the 3 gazillions already there for i810
<jamesh> fabbione: sure.  I usually search before filing bugs
<fabbione> jamesh: ehehe
<mpt> Eventually I'd like to put the "Report a bug" link at the end of the search results page, and nowhere else
<mpt> Would that be horrible?
<jamesh> mpt: yeah.
<fabbione> ARRRRRGHHHHH
<fabbione> another tons of conf/logs copy paste in the comments
<fabbione> also please make LP refuse! to accept M$ word documents in attachment
* fabbione just got an X config in such format
<mpt> wow
<mpt> How was that even possible?
<mpt> They were running Word under wine?
<jamesh> mpt: do you think it would be worth trimming long comments with a "read rest of comment" link?
<jamesh> mpt: you can create word documents with OpenOffice
<mpt> oh, true
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> jamesh, that's maybe a good idea
<mpt> trim them at ten lines :-)
<jamesh> 10 lines is a bit short
<mpt> oh, speaking of ten lines
<mpt> Do you have a half-finished activity report open for tdoay, jamesh? :-)
<mpt> today, even
<spiv> jamesh: pending-reviews seems broken atm.
<jamesh> mpt: not right now.  I'll start it.
<jamesh> spiv: yes it does.  I'll take a look
<spiv> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> mpt: as far as trimming long comments, trimming long comments to 10 lines is probably okay, but trimming all comments longer than 10 lines would be annoying
<jamesh> maybe only trim comments longer than 30 or 50 lines?
<jamesh> spiv: a bunch of InstallFailed exceptions from bzrlib ..
<jamesh> InstallFailed: Could not install revisions:
<jamesh> pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060505020254-e26fc45197d86b65
<lifeless> jamesh: a fixing
<jamesh> ?
<lifeless> jamesh: there was data corruption in chinstraps copy of rocketfuel
<jamesh> ah.
<lifeless> its now detectable, because of recent fixes to bzrlib
<lifeless> when the current push to chinstrap finishes, it will all come good immediately
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> | [==============================                             ]  fetch phase 2/4
<jamesh> spiv: so it should sort itself out on the next run
<jamesh> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews.old/ <- last run
<spiv> jamesh: Ah, thanks.
<spiv> jamesh: Cool, that has the diff I want, perfect :)
<jamesh> spiv: btw, the funky "|=" usage in the patch you reviewed was in the program already -- I was just following the pre-existing style
<jamesh> spiv: I can switch to a more explicit style if you want though, since it only seems to be used in that one file
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, reviewing tends to uncover lots of old sins :)
* jamesh blames gustavo
<spiv> jamesh: Sorry for misattributing it, it's good that you were being consistent.  But yeah, I'd like it if you could fix that.
<spiv> If I saw it in C code, it wouldn't bother me, but I don't like it in Python. :)
<lifeless> jamesh: add author annotations to the diff output :)
<lifeless> jamesh: push complete
<jamesh> lifeless: which bzrlib function do I call to do that? :)_
<lifeless> annotate.py  
<lifeless> annotate the before and after file, then diff the annotated files :)
<jamesh> at the moment I'm just doing bzrlib.diff.show_diff_trees
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> will need refactoring then
<jamesh> will annotate give correct output for a tree with uncommitted pending merges?
<lifeless> it should now
<lifeless> hmm, maybe
<lifeless> there was a bug
<jamesh> I suppose I'd need to do "--all" style annotation too
<jamesh> to remove spurious diff output when an insertion occurs in the middle of a block of lines from another revision
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> so, the pending reviews time-in-state thing
<lifeless> where is that on your TODO list ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm getting the bzrsync history rewriting branch landed, and then finishing off moving the supermirror branch-pull-list to the authserver (to get rid of InternalHTTPServer)
<jamesh> then I'm looking at the times thing
<spiv> jamesh: Interesting, what's the benefit of moving the branch pull list to the authserver?  Just simplifying things by removing InternalHTTPServer?
<jamesh> spiv: the details are here: https://launchpad.net/bugs/40383
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40383 in launchpad "remove InternalHTTPLayer" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<spiv> jamesh: Fair enough.  Thanks.
<lifeless> jamesh: ok. Is there any change I can get you to move the times thing up one ? It would be extremely useful
<lifeless> re 40383, has stevea seen that ? I ask because he suggested internalhttpserver in the first place
<jamesh> lifeless: SteveA actually suggested removing the InternalHTTPLayerstuff completely after moving the pull-list stuff to authserver
<jamesh> lifeless: as far as the times thing, do you just want a "time in current state", or something more?
<lifeless> jamesh: I just want to add a new field in the output
<lifeless> jamesh: showing how many days its been waiting in that state
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  Currently there is no state persisted between runs (other than the bzr repository used when doing the diffs), so was wondering what to store
<lifeless> state, date it entered the state IMO
<jamesh> yep
<pef> hello
<pef> does someone has upload logs access ?
<carlos> morning
<spiv> lifeless: I sent you mail with a request for a commit to our Twisted snapshot, when you have time.
<lifeless> spiv: will it break existing tests ?
<lifeless> i.e. after I commit it, are we fucked 
<spiv> lifeless: Not that I know of!  I'll double-check locally and let you know.
<lifeless> thanks
<SteveA> hi
<spiv> stub: I'd like to chat to sync up on AuthServerCaching, and also about some wiki stuff.  Is now a good time?
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: about your review
<carlos> BjornT: that branch reuses a lot code from the main +translate form, it adds a single message view reusing a lot of code that is already tested in the main form
<carlos> that's why I added pagetests and nothing more
<carlos> to test the specific part of that view
<BjornT> carlos: that's understandable. still, the view class is far from trivial, so it deserves more testing than just page tests. it would been one thing if you added/changed only template code, but if you add code you should test it properly and not rely on pagetests only. if your view class is broken.
<carlos> ok
<mpt> sfllaw, ping
<jordi> hrm
<jordi> bubulle from debian wants me to speak about rosetta in Debconf
<jordi> everyone seems to assume I'll be there.
<SteveA> where is debconf this year?
<jordi> Mexico
<jordi> In 1.5 weeks
<jordi> 1.3 weeks now. :)
<jordi> People think I'll take a last minute flight or something.
<SteveA> from my point of view, a talk would be nice if you were there anyway
<SteveA> but not really sending you there to give the talk
<jordi> oh it's not a talk just about rosetta
<jordi> it's a i18n bof
<jordi> and as rosetta is a new player in the Debian i18n infrastructure, they want me to discuss how to integrate it in a non-disruptive way
<jordi> ie, clash of svn vs. rosetta translations for d-i etc
<jordi> sigh, I don't know what to do
<jordi> even asking my boss here would be interesting... "can I go to Mexico DF... next friday?"
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> i think we'd be better seeing if any debian i18n people can come to the UDP meeting in paris
<jordi> bubulle lives in the area :)
<carlos> jordi: a last minute flight to Mexico doesn't sound like a cheap flight ;-)
<stub> flights to LA are regular and there would be no trouble for short hops to mexico - I think it is better than you suspect.
<SteveA> i think mark may be at debconf at some point
<SteveA> sabdfl: will you be able to meet with people interested in rosetta at debconf?
<jordi> carlos: the prices haven't changed much in 3 months :)
<jordi> SteveA: if you manage to get ahold of sabdfl on this, tell me
<sabdfl> SteveA: sure
<sabdfl> though i won't pimp LP for debian usage because it will drive some folks nuts to do so, i'm happy to answer questions
<mpt_> SteveA, can I get an rs= on replacing the old hmenu.js with the new one? The diff is the complete file because of the reindenting, but I've tested it works in Firefox, Opera, Konqueror, and Internet Explorer
<mdz> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> mdz: solved thanks :)
<mdz> fabbione: glad to hear it
<SteveA> mpt_: i'd prefer the minimal diff, but this is okay if you have confirmed that there is just that small change.
<SteveA> mpt_: in that case, rs=me
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks for the email to the list about metaweave format.  can you confirm that to ensure they have the correct bzr version, folks should use the bzr that is in dapper, and ensure they've done an update/upgrade recently.
<mpt_> SteveA, no, I haven't, because the diff is the entire file
<mpt_> There's a comment specifying which is the extra code, but I can't be 100% sure that there have been no other changes
<mpt_> hmm, I suppose I could just make the same changes to the unindented version
<SteveA> here's how to tell....
<lifeless> SteveA: yes
<lifeless> SteveA: confirmed
<mpt_> diff -wwithavengeance?
<SteveA> lifeless: on the list
<SteveA> ?
<lifeless> SteveA: reply and ask :)
<SteveA> mpt_: yeah something like that.  i expect jamesh would know the exact incarnation
<ddaa> hello
<ddaa> lifeless, care to remind me what was your concern with publishing the importd logs to the launchpad devels?
<lifeless> ddaa: cvs passwords
<ddaa> stored where?
<lifeless> launchpad vcs details, emitted in logs
<ddaa> your mean stuff in the ~/.cvspass
<lifeless> no
<ddaa> okay, so if I check the contents of ProductSeries and it comes clear, we can publish that?
<lifeless> :pserver:user:password@host
<lifeless> ddaa: if you change the form to not allow entry of passwords
<ddaa> okay, can the same information be stored in ~/.cvspass?
<lifeless> it can
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<ddaa> lifeless: in any case, if there are passwords there, they are visible to the whole world in the web UI
<ddaa> so fixing the form validation is a low priority IMO, the important thing is fixing the extant data
<lifeless> ddaa: I thought the VCS Details were owner only on the seris
<ddaa> they are listed in extenso on the series page
<ddaa> good... I looked at error report generated by jamesh script yesterday, and I basically fell over myself in despair
<lifeless> ddaa: look, I don't really care either way : its not a blocker. 
<lifeless> but you asked for what the concern was. Thats what it was.
<ddaa> even better
<ddaa> I had the impression you considered it a blocker
<ddaa> I personally could not care less
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> jamesh: hi.
<SteveA> mpt needs to do a diff between two .js files
<SteveA> one has had most whitespace removed
<SteveA> one is nicely indented
<SteveA> would you help him work out a good way to diff them please?
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> i'm not sure whether the normal diff -w (or whatever) will be good enough
<jamesh> mpt_: if the javascript files are relatively C-like (i.e. not relying on newline based statement termination), I'd try running "indent oldfile.js -o oldfile-indented.js" and the same for newfile.js
<jamesh> mpt_: then try doing a diff of the consistently indented js files
<jamesh> indent is designed for C code, so it might make a mess
<jamesh> but it would be a good place to start
<SteveA> jamesh: i was thinking of some sed or awk to kill the whitespace
<Kinnison> and then some use of wdiff or similar?
<jamesh> SteveA: given that diff is generally line based, I'd think having consistent newlines would be important
<lifeless> diff -w -B
<lifeless> if its only whitespace, not where { etc are, diff -w -B should be enough
<jamesh> SteveA: I'm not suggesting that the results of indent be committed -- just used to compare the logic of the two files
<SteveA> jamesh: right, cool
<jamesh> lifeless: the file is lib/contrib/dynarch-resources/hmenu.js -- essentially no newlines
<jordi> sabdfl: ok
<jordi> sabdfl: if you want me to talk to bubulle about this, let me know
<jordi> sabdfl: the scope of the bof is general debian i18n and l10n, but he wanted to tackle how rosetta translators can coordinate with the regular debian l10n teams
<lifeless> astyle might do better
<ddaa> lifeless: do you have any idea what is the piece of code responsible for restricting the permissions of the log directories in botmaster?
<ddaa> did some grepping and testing, and apparently it's not what mkdir just do, but I cannot find the responsible chmod
<lifeless> twistd probably
<lifeless> as it does setuid etc
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> you mean it would override the umask??
<ddaa> bingo!
<ddaa> CRAAAAAACK!
<jordi> carlos: ping
<jordi> carlos: can you have a look at the two posts I pointed you at yesterday?
<carlos> jordi: sure, could you remind me it?
<ddaa> I _guess_ I could reset the umask in master.cfg...
<jordi> carlos: Subject: Re: bad merge?
<jordi> the other was the plural forms thingy
<jordi> I'll mail you and stub now
<carlos> jordi: ok, thanks
<carlos> jordi: the bad merge mail is already solved using irc and bug report
<carlos> jordi: but I will answer anyway
<jordi> ok
<zakame> hi all :D
<zakame> is bradb around? =)
<SteveA> zakame: not for another hour or two
<zakame> SteveA: ah, ok, I'll probably lurk for a while then :)
<AlinuxSOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/ttf-freefont
<AlinuxSOS> howto file a bug against this package?
<AlinuxSOS> I can't find an available "file a bug" link. 
<AlinuxSOS> can someone help me?
<zakame> hmm, ubuntu/+source/ttf-freefont mayhaps?
<AlinuxSOS> zakame, thank you found! :)
<zakame> AlinuxSOS: a guess, really :) no problem :)
<mpt_> AlinuxSOS, you've just experienced a variant of bug 3152 and bug 36645
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3152 in malone "Prominently link between product bug listings <-> equivalent package bug listings" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3152
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36645 in malone "Link prominently from distro release bugs pages to distribution bugs pages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36645
<AlinuxSOS> ah
<zakame> should 36645 be confirmed then? :)
<mpt_> Well, it's not *quite* the same bug :-P
<zakame> ah, heh
* mpt_ wonders how to fix it
<zakame> I suppose that's another consideration worth taking :)
<mpt_> "Mark Shuttleworth does not have members, because Mark Shuttleworth is not a team."
<mpt_> That's an interesting error message
<lifeless> rotfl
<lifeless> 404 would be better
<ddaa> mpt_: luckily it's a plural!
<zakame> LOL
<ddaa> "has no member" would be much, much worse!
<lifeless> ddaa: "Mark Shuttleworth does not have members, because Mark Shuttleworth are not a team." ?
<mpt_> bug 43086
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43086 in launchpad "Distribution members page is silly when distro team is a person ("Mark Shuttleworth does not have members")" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43086
<mpt_> But apart from that, the results for http://www.google.com/search?q=%22mark%20shuttleworth%22%20site:launchpad.net are absolutely beautiful
<mpt_> Look at those page titles
<ddaa> the "for" bits are a bit ugly
<ddaa> should be "by", "assigned to", "related to", etc...
<mpt_> In a couple of cases they should be "involving", yes
<jamesh> mpt_: did you see my suggestion for comparing the new and old versions of that javascript?
<mpt_> jamesh, yes, thanks
<mpt_> gedit is hanging on the unindented version :-/
<mpt_> max CPU eatage
<sabdfl> ping
<sabdfl> my member was itching, is someone talking about me?
<mpt_> sabdfl, https://launchpad.net/distros/fink/+members
<zakame> lol
<sabdfl> mpt_: iiiinteresting
<sabdfl> mpt_: those google hits are purrrrfect
<mpt_> That page isn't expecting any distro to have a person as its members
<zakame> I just love the new qprocd! :D
<zakame> Accepted kdevelop3 (source) :)
<mpt_> zakame, URL?
<zakame> mpt_: nope, mail :) probably hitting dapper-changes soon
<zakame> strike one more for the DhIconCacheChanges :)
<sfllaw> mpt_: Pong.
<mpt_> sfllaw, are you doing QA for Launchpad?
<sfllaw> mpt_: Not that I know of.
<mpt_> I wonder who kiko-zzz was talking about then ...
* sfllaw shrugs.
<sfllaw> I'm the QA person for Distro, as far as I can tell.
<sfllaw> I'd love to help with LP as well, but that's sort of secondary as we have 26 days to release.
<sfllaw> :P
<bradb> mpt_: matsubara, i thought
* carlos -> lunch
<mpt_> hmm, possibly
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<matsubara> good morning!
<welshbyte> hello
<welshbyte> did everyone's karma get halved?
<sfllaw> welshbyte: In LP?  It looks like it.
<welshbyte> sfllaw: oh good, not just mine then :)
<carlos> kiko: hi
<kiko> morning carlos 
<carlos> kiko: Do you want to talk about PoMsgSetPage now?
<kiko> I need an hour first
<kiko> but at 11 sure
<kiko> 11 my time
<carlos> kiko: ok, ping me when you have time, please
<zakame> hi all
<zakame> bradb: ping
<kiko> bradb, carlos: it's true that PQM is taking forever, is it not?
<carlos> kiko: it's being slow
<carlos> I think lifeless said it's due rewave actions
<kiko> ok
<carlos> it should be fixed when we start using the new format
<kiko> ok
<kiko> or so we pray
<kiko> BjornT, SteveA: do you have a moment to discuss something matsubara raised yesterday?
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> so look at matsubara's last analysis
<kiko> OOPS-123B242
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/123B242
<kiko> let's look at the traceback together, shall we?
<kiko> if you look at it, we're doing a Snapshot()
<kiko> now this causes us to cache /all/ attributes the object has 
<kiko> including properties
<SteveA> and... is this causing them to be loaded unnecessarily?
<kiko> well, "unnecessarily" is questionable
<kiko> however
<kiko> it does mean that anything that does heavy computation as a property will be triggered when running an +editform
<SteveA> heavy computation in properties is of course bad news anyway
<kiko> yes, of course, PEP-8 says
<kiko> but this adds some extra depth to the problem
<SteveA> do we need all properties to be snapshotted?
<kiko> well, that's the hard part
<bradb> zakame: pong
<SteveA> could it use names from a particular interface?
<kiko> I'm not sure
<kiko> it does
<kiko> it does use names from an interface
<kiko> however that interface includes properties ;)
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> we should change those things not to be properties i think
<bradb> kiko: "Forever" would be an improvement, actually.
<kiko> that's one way out, which I think is possibly the best one
<kiko> I just wanted to raise the issue
<SteveA> i mean, we could have expensiveproperty as a descriptor type
<SteveA> but that's kinda stupid
<kiko> sounds a bit silly
<kiko> and really
<kiko> what do properties buy us?
<kiko> less 2 chars typing?
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> more than that
<kiko> oh?
<SteveA> because we should use verb-style words for methods
<zakame> bradb: hi, I was referred to you by mdz, re: LaunchpadSupportApp :)
<SteveA> but even so
<kiko> SteveA, okay, so potentially 6 chars. :)
<SteveA> i prefer more chars if it makes things clearer
<SteveA> and, being clear about the potential expensiveness of the operation
<SteveA> is important
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> all right.
<kiko> can you email reviewers/launchpad to raise this issue and keep an eye out for this?
<kiko> I'll do a sweep through database/ code.
<bradb> zakame: Oh, hm, yeah, that brings back memories.
<SteveA> there's a reviewers' meeting early next week.
<SteveA> i'll put it on the agenda there
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<zakame> bradb: ooh, how come? =)  Actually I'm interested in doing something similar as a project for the SoC
<bradb> zakame: FWIW, the ticket tracking system in LP now is maintained mostly by BjornT.
<kiko> SteveA, and email?
<SteveA> an email will come out of the reviewers meeting
<kiko> k
<SteveA> based on the review policy decided at that meeting
<bradb> "Our support tracking sysem, Pebcak..." -- that has a nice ring to it :P
<zakame> lol
<sivang> zakame: what is this app about? :)
* sivang looks for the spec
<zakame> siv	it's at the LP wiki
<zakame> bradb: has there been work on user tool yet included in the Ubuntu distro itself, and not just in LP?  I figure that such an app leads to some interesting possibilities...
<sivang> zakame: yeah, found it. this is going to be something installed in ubuntu right?
<bradb> zakame: not to my knowledge
<sivang> bradb: we did had plans to include another item into lp-integration, that would redirect a user's browser to the support tracker, right?
<zakame> sivang: yes
<sivang> (along with "Translate" and "Report bugs")
<bradb> I think the current "Get Help Online..." would be that.
<zakame> sivang: actually I'm meaning to do something like a better bugreporting tool that would automatically include the proper information for debugging certain pkgs, as well as help reduce duplicates
<sivang> zakame: I see, so do check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReports
<sivang> zakame: I think this is somewhat at that way
* zakame checks
<zakame> indeed, looks interesting
<kiko> salgado, can anyone register a mirror?
<salgado> yes
<kiko> for any distro?
<salgado> yes
<kiko> mpt_, ping?
<salgado> kiko, did you see nightly.sh's output?
<kiko> not yet
<kiko> what happened?
<salgado> the prober raised some exceptions
<kiko> ha ha
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileaCbVlg.html is the failing code
<kiko> what's the traceback?
<salgado> and it fails because there's no BinaryPackageFile for a given binarypackagerelease in a publishingrecord
<kiko> ha ha ha
<kiko> cprooooov
<kiko> okay
<kiko> here's a point
<salgado> or at least not a .deb file
<kiko> I think it is actually possible that a binary upload not include a .deb
<kiko> can you do some querying to find out?
<salgado> only on mawson
<kiko> oh, not on staging/production?
<salgado> no, I only have access to mawson
<kiko> well
<kiko> consider the BinaryPackageFileType dbschema
<kiko> what options do we have apart from .DEB?
<kiko> salgado, my gut feeling is I think you need to skip publishing records for BinaryPackageReleases that don't have .debs associated.
<matsubara> kiko: salgado's machine hung while make checking.
<kiko> hung hung or just very slow?
<kiko> what's the box's name?
<matsubara> kiko: to the point of being unusable, he's coming down
<matsubara> canario
<SteveA> carlos: incoming...
<carlos> SteveA: talking about Tim's email?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> no need to drop everything, but we should tell him what the plan is to look into this
<carlos> SteveA: I think the cause is that we imported a new .pot file
<carlos> so no data was lost, let me talk with doko
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> he provide me the new files
<SteveA> so, you mean upstream changed?
<SteveA> or rather, the ubuntu package changed?
<SteveA> and that changed the english translations in the pot file
<carlos> SteveA: yeah, doko told me that openoffice.org was going to be backported to breezy and I guess he provide me the new .pot file instead the old 1.x template we had in breezy...
<SteveA> if that's so, it's going to have an effect on all translation teams for OOO
<carlos> SteveA: yes, and Rosetta is not implementing the fuzzy algorithm that gettext has so we don't create new fuzzy strings in this situation, that's bad... but when we implement it, our data would be updated automatically
<carlos> SteveA: right, but most of them have full translations from upstream
<carlos> esperanto is a special case
<carlos> they are not yet part of upstream
<SteveA> i see
<carlos> like Kurdish
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi bradb 
<bradb> hey BjornT. I had a very strange exception raised while using z.tb.B. I was wondering if you could have a look.
<kiko> hey BjornT 
<BjornT> bradb: sure. what was it?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<bradb> Somebody remind me, what's the cmd line tool to paste the clipboard contents into the shell?
<kiko> shift-insert?
<kiko> BjornT, is Mark's request hard to handle?
<bradb> kiko: that's not a cmd line tool :)
<kiko> bradb, really, I don't know apart from that and middle-click. do you need it non-interactively?!
<carlos> SteveA: doko just confirmed this, current templates are for dapper's OpenOffice 2.x
<carlos> SteveA: and he said the many things changed
<bradb> kiko: Something I can pipe to utilities/paste
<carlos> so it's 100% normal that amount of changes
<BjornT> kiko: it's trivial to change the formatting.
<kiko> BjornT, could you do it right now then and reply to him? :)
<kiko> bradb, cat | utilities/paste and then shift-insert into cat?
<kiko> ^D afterwards?
<bradb> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1zPwpy.html
<BjornT> kiko: i'd rather not do it now :), i was planning to head out soon. but i could do it tomorrow if you want.
<bradb> yeah, i guess i could have done that. i swear there was a cmd line tool that just did this though...i even thought it was you who suggested it to me a while back.
<kiko> BjornT, keeping good QoS for mark is always good.. ok.
<BjornT> bradb: hmm. in the test, do you log in using the login form, or by sending an Authorization header?
<bradb> BjornT: auth header
<kiko> spiv, ping?
<kiko> or sabdfl, ping?
<kiko> I want to know what orderBy on a RelatedJoin means
<kiko> does it mean ordering by the target or by the intermediary table?
<kiko> (or what it should mean!)
<spiv> kiko: pong
<kiko> ^^^
<spiv> kiko: Excellent question, I'll take a look.
<kiko> thanks.
<BjornT> bradb: put a 'print text' right before 'c = SimpleCookie(text)' (line 399) in zope/publisher/http.py and see what it says.
<spiv> kiko: Well, there are *zero* tests of RelatedJoin with orderBy in SQLObject SVN.
<kiko> he he he
<spiv> (assuming my grepping is accurate)
<spiv> So the glib answer is that it's undefined :)
<kiko> that does not reassure me one bit, because we are currently using it :)
<bradb> BjornT: ''
<bradb> (in pdb)
<spiv> kiko: So we must have tests for it then ;)
<bradb> BjornT: er, u'launchpad=C384MK2LmUEUUF1C8YMuMew5U-4g7ayVwhtR.EUsa3SU50KnLF94rQ' the second time it hits it
<spiv> Wow, there is a seriously scare amount of code involved in RelatedJoin's orderBy stuff considering it has no tests I can find.
<kiko> correct
<kiko> which is why I was asking spiv :)
<kiko> anyway, bbias, rebooting
<BjornT> bradb: ok. seems like SimpleCookie doesn't like unicode strings...
<bradb> BjornT: I don't get it. 40-show-subscribers-from-dupes.txt seems to work fine. What's the diff?
<bradb> (i.e. it's another test where I used Browser)
<BjornT> bradb: can you paste the two tests so that i can see what's different?
<bradb> BjornT: sure, one sec, just trying to see if I can reduce it to a minimal test case
<spiv> kiko: It appears to be sorting by the target.
<spiv> Or "otherClass" in its terminology.
<bradb> BjornT: madness!
<kiko> okidok
<kiko> thanks duder
<bradb> BjornT: If I throw in a:
<bradb> >>> browser.open("http://localhost:9000/products/firefox/+bug/4")
<bradb> the test works
<bradb> (i.e. add that right before browser.addHeader)
<bradb> That's the only thing the other test is really doing differently: opening a url /before/ it calls .addHeader("Authorization". ...)
<BjornT> bradb: what does the test do after the addHeader call?
<bradb> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYiZ4j6.html
<BjornT> kiko: how does https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileNV4xRd.html look?
<bradb> BjornT: if you add a "browser.open("http://localhost:9000/bugs/1")" above .addHeader, the test works
<Keybuk> hi guys
<Keybuk> will we have Debian-in-Launchpad and an XML-RPC way of querying and submitting bugs in, oh, four weeks time?
<kiko> BjornT, r=kiko
<BjornT> thanks
<kiko> Keybuk, the former is doable, mainly a matter of pushing for it. the latter I'm not so sure about; I assume email and/or the text output isn't enough for you?
<Keybuk> kiko: mom, still needs to know what bugs it's already reported
<Keybuk> "the text output" ?
<kiko> Keybuk, I suggested using the nickname field for that, have you tried?
<kiko> Keybuk, yeah, ?format=text or something. bradb?
<bradb>  /bugs/$id/+text
<bradb> e.g. https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<Keybuk> kiko: I thought the "nickname field was going"
<Keybuk> bradb: can you get a bug listing in text?
<kiko> Keybuk, it didn't, I kept it for you.
<bradb> Keybuk: not atm, sorry
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKkpPbb.html
<salgado> that's the fix for the prober failure on production
<kiko> "fix"
(spiv/#launchpad) salgado: That loop would be simpler and clearer as https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebyC90F.html, I think.
(spiv/#launchpad) salgado: And it's not a fix if it doesn't have a test ;)
(salgado/#launchpad) spiv, that fix is actually wrong
<kiko> I think salgado has some crack upstairs
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fixes bug 33743 (E-mail addresses box and product page have links to unavailable pages), bug 39934 (Support requests have no heading), bug 42519 (Use title capitalization, or at least be consistent on Launchpad front page), and bug 42788 (Merge account page shows the header twice). Adds text to the error pages indicating that the launchpad-users@ mailing list requires subscription. (r1855: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<bradb> BjornT: Is it me, or were widgets fixed to not include a <div> tag when rendering themselves?
<BjornT> bradb: afaik widgets have never included a <div> tag when rendering themselves.
<bradb> hm, i swore they did before. oh well.
<BjornT> bradb: btw, i found out why you got a ValueError in the page test. work around for now, i'm not sure yet what the best fix is.
<kiko> carlos, has the kdegantt issue been solved?
<kiko> kdgantt sorry
<carlos> kiko: yes, but we need to solve it with code
<kiko> ok
<carlos> kiko: I asked Riddell about kde having two translation domains with the same name
<kiko> ah
<carlos> kiko: in the mean time, I renamed one of them and disabled it
<carlos> as it's broken, not only for Rosetta but for any distribution
<carlos> because two packages would provide the same file
<kiko> yeah I see
<bradb> BjornT: Zope bug?
<ddaa> behold my fearsome sql foo https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/43118
* bradb & # lunch
<carlos> kiko: do we need to do things like 'person.id != foo.id' or 'person != foo' would work now?
<kiko> hmmmm.
<kiko> I think the latter works
<kiko> but what are you trying to compare?
<carlos> two Person objects
<carlos> the code I'm changing atm is not using the .id part
<kiko> one sec
<kiko> I will test for you
<carlos> but I remember that in other parts of code I used it
<carlos> kiko: well, the thing is that I think sometimes will be the same an others will be different unless we fixed that
<kiko> well
<kiko> if you are holding objects across transaction boundaries it will fail
<kiko> ah, one sec.
<kiko> so yeah
<carlos> is not the case here, all objects come from the same transaction
<kiko> then they /should/ be the same
<BjornT> bradb: actually, i'm not sure anymore... i thought it was a zope bug, but it could very well be a mechanize or ClientForm bug. i can't really find what is setting the Host header to u'localhost'. i'll try asking someone who might know more.
<kiko> so look at this:
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVnNdZe.html
<kiko> carlos, that's a case where it breaks
<kiko> I think .id is safer :-(
<carlos> kiko: well, but that implies that the transaction failed and you keep using the object, right?
<kiko> right.
<carlos> then I don't need to use .id
<carlos> kiko: we should not use objects after an abort
<carlos> we need to refetch them
<carlos> so I don't think it's an issue
<carlos> kiko: thanks for the confirmation
<kiko> carlos, I am not so sure it's safe though
<kiko> it may depend on whether they all come from the same transaction or not
<kiko> I'd do .id myself
<carlos> ok, then I will do it too
* sivang wonders how easy it is to rename a product and make it point on renamed source package
<sivang> I have the 'upbackup' product registered in LP, now I have changed the name, how can I change the name that is shown in the url part of the object path in LP?
<sivang> (will I have to create a new product for that..?)
<sabdfl> sivang: i can do that for you
<sabdfl> want name do you want?
<matsubara> sivang: I think, currently only LP admins can change the name of a product
<sabdfl> sivang: the branch url will move
<sivang> sabdfl: yay, thanks - change it to hubackup :)
<sabdfl> h?
<sabdfl> gotit
<sivang> it's a nice short of home user backup :)
<sivang> sabdfl: yay, thanks, I can already access it using the new object name. Do you do that straight in the db or is there an admin interface for that ?
<sivang> (trying to know where the magic takes place)
<sabdfl> there's an admin interface
<sabdfl> i don't have db rw
<sivang> :)
<sivang> k, noted.
<sabdfl> if you really know the registry system well id be happy to make yu a registry admin and you could do that yourself
<sivang> sabdfl: I will ping you back once I've learned enough of that...I'd be great to be able to answer to people with those similar requests while others are away or on different timezone.
<sabdfl> you need to understand projects, products, product series, and releases
<sabdfl> and links to the distro packages
<sabdfl> if you grok all of that, ping me again
<sivang> sabdfl: I will, thanks!
<sivang> hmm, I already get the mirrored url http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sivan/hubackup/devel-main , but this seems to not exist yet. Is it created together with the scheduled cron that scans for branches over the night?
<sivang> (it displayed on the branches list for my product in LP)
<sivang> err, rather under the main development branch details.
<salgado> kiko-fud, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filerpF1nC.html
<salgado> I still need to check how many tests these sampledata changes are going to break
<salgado> kiko, so, r=kiko with the []  => () change
<kiko> well
* salgado knows how pqm's being slow lately so he'll send the merge request to pqm and pester kiko until he gets the review stamp
<salgado> that should give me around 16h to get the stamp, considering pqm's current queue
<salgado> :)
<kiko> heh
<salgado> come on kiko. approve that so I can free this branch and start working on the changes we just discussed
<kiko> I thought you were going to do them together
<salgado> I'm not sure it's a good idea. mainly because this is a somewhat urgent fix while the other can wait if I get carried away by shipit
<kiko> ok
<kiko> you know tests are going to fail anyway...
<salgado> kiko, what should be the status of a mirror for which there's no publishing records at all?
<kiko> kindof a corner case -- perhaps unknown?
<kiko> the easiest thing for you
<salgado> that's what I do today. it'll always happens for Backports and the distrorelease that is in development
<kiko> yeah, it's okay
<sivang> guys, refuling now inside a branch form about 2 months ago should work?
<sivang> (given there are bzr changes taking place, or planned)
* sivang wonders if he should just re-get from scratch
<kiko> I'd reget unless you have something you want from the branch
<kiko> salgado, the nice thing about this change
<kiko> is that you can probably use that method from your test
<kiko> it will avoid you needing to do all the horrible removeSecurityProxy() stuff 
<kiko> right?
<salgado> only if I define that method in the interface. and I don't think I should do that
<salgado> actually, not even if I do that
<kiko> salgado, huh?
<salgado> I can't use that method at all
<kiko> really now
<sivang> kiko: can I just scp in order to get a branch from scratch, to overcome rsync overhead ? (since it has nothing to compare against while getting)
<carlos> sivang: yes, it would work but it's really really slow
<sivang> carlos: ah :) so rsync is better?
<carlos> sivang: if you have changes that you want to keep, get a fresh checkout and merge your old branch into the new one, that's really fast
<carlos> sivang: aren't you using rsync already?
<carlos> sivang: we use a local mirror fetch using rsync
<carlos> and then do the merge
<carlos> sivang: I think you should take a look to the scripts at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<carlos> rocketfuel-get and rocketfuel-refresh
<sivang> carlos: I already used those scripts, but they all use rsync, I thought maybe with scp it would be faster ? (since rsync does a 'comaprison' phase with existing data). also, I don't have anything I like to keep in the old branch.
<carlos> sivang: the scp code needs to fetch 100MB each time to know what to download...
<carlos> that's why we use rsync
<carlos> sivang: I guess that will change with the new backend file format that is being developed, I think it's called knits 
* bradb heads off, later all
<carlos> sivang: that 100MB is the inventory file
<carlos> for launchpad
<sivang> carlos: okay, then I will just use rocketfuel-get :)
<carlos> :-)
* sivang -> out
<sivang> laters all
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
#launchpad 2006-05-11
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileSBGhCf.html
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  fix bzrsync history rewriting and tighten RevisionNumber db constraints (r3533: James Henstridge)
<kiko> cool 
<ptlo> heya. i'm viewing a launchpad page for a binary package in dapper. the action menu on the left is disabled, what does that mean?
<ptlo> oh nvm, the package was obsoleted, i've found a newer version :)
<kiko> and does that have a proper menu?
<ptlo> yup. gnome-media -> gnome-media-2.0
<ptlo> btw while i'm asking - launchpad tells me that the latest template for gimp translation is for hoary (https://launchpad.net/products/gimp/+translations)? am I missing something here?
<kiko-zzz> hmmm, odd
<kiko-zzz> is the domain called gimp20?
<kiko-zzz> if so, it's because the import and export are failing
<mdke> it's also marked "doesn't use rosetta"
<kiko-zzz> that needs to be addressed
<kiko-zzz> mdke, yeah, but he's talking about the translation target (which is the Ubuntu version)
<mdke> probably it's another one of those "doesn't use rosetta but is here for wasted translations" orphans
<ptlo> sorry, what's "domain"?  i'm not very well versed in launchpad terminology 
<mdke> oh, how confusing.
<kiko-zzz> ptlo, domain is actually gettext terminology
<ptlo> mdke: any sane way to provide translations for stuff that doesn't use rosetta, for inclusion in ubuntu langpack?
<kiko-zzz> mdke, yeah, sorta
<kiko-zzz> anyway I need to skip out
<kiko-zzz> ptlo, write to launchpad-users if you want a written answer!
* kiko-zzz zzzs
<ptlo> kiko-zzz: thanks
<ruffneck> http://asuka.tky.hut.fi/pub/temp/pics/makasiinien_paloa/helsinki_kannabis.jpg
<ruffneck> lol
<zakame> hi all
<lalo> hey... I'm trying to reassign a product to a team, and I'm getting "not allowed"... is this the right place to cry for help?
<lalo> I just created the team, and successfully assigned the project to it
<lalo> OOOPS!
<lalo> I think I found a moderately serious security bug in lp
<lalo> any admins around?
<lalo> stupid timezone... and it's saturday to boot :-/
<BjornT> lalo: the best is to file a security bug in Launchpad, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<lalo> thanks
<lalo> will do
<lalo> I was on my way to do that, just figured irc would be faster if I lucked out and found an admin :-)
<BjornT> lalo: i think only admins can reassign a product. you could either wait for some admin to come around, or send a mail to launchpad-users (at lists.canonical.com)
<lalo> ah, ok
<lalo> thanks
<lalo> it's funny that I have the option on the menu, though :-)
<BjornT> yeah, that's a known issue. i think if it's on the menu it should at least tell you *why* you don't have access to do it.
<lalo> when I created the project/product, I was operating in the sourceforge mental model, where projects are groups.  Only today it dawned on me that teams are a separate entity on lp, and each product can have exactly one member (or two if you add a driver)
<lalo> anyway.  Back to what I was actually trying to do
<zakame> hi cprov 
<sivang> hey zakame , how's it going ?
<zakame> heya sivang ! :D here I am drafting my proposal for ubuntu after thinking about yesterday
<sivang> zakame: the one related to automated problem reports?
<zakame> sivang: yes, although I'm currently limiting it to be semi-automatic
<sivang> zakame: nice
<zakame> :)
* sivang needs to start drafting the HomeUserBackupNG specification / proposal :)
<zakame> rocking! :D
<seb128> hi
<seb128> does anybody know why gst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 build has not been tried?
<kiko-zzz> uhm
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, ping ping
<kiko-zzz> or SteveA 
<kiko-zzz> or jamesh 
<kiko-zzz> or stub 
<jamesh> hi kiko-zzz 
<stub> eh?
<kiko-zzz> stub, jamesh: #cm
<kiko-zzz> please, it's rather urgent
<seb128> kiko: do you know if buildds are working atm?
<kiko> seb128, I do not, but cprov or infinity might
<seb128> k
<cprov> seb128: I'm on it, buildd master is dead or so
<seb128> cprov: thank you
<kiko> service with a smile
<seb128> :)
<cprov> kiko: hey, the hanged slave-scanner process again, can you help me to debug ?
<kiko> sure
<kiko> what box? drescher?
<cprov> kiko: in drescher
<cprov> yup
<kiko> let's see
<kiko> okay so slave-scanner is pid 1001?
<cprov> kiko: priv 
<kiko> jamesh, you know a bit about mailman.. is there a way to set up a list which discards /any/ subscription attempt?
<kiko> hmmm I could disable the alias in sendmail
<jamesh> kiko: let me check
<jamesh> if you go "privacy options" -> "subscription rules" in the admin UI, there is a ban_list setting
<jamesh> if you add "^.*$" it should ban everyone.
<jamesh> I don't know what sort of email the person would receive if they tried to subscribe though
<kiko> okay@
<kiko> okay!
<kiko> thanks!
<kiko> jamesh, remind me of one thing
<kiko> jamesh, TCP ensures that if a server on a remote port dies, the connection drops.. right?
<kiko> meaning that if I have a socket open from process X on box A to process Y on box B then if process X dies and restarts and attaches to the same server port the original connection on process X dies (and a read() will abort, for instance)?
<kiko> heh
<matsubara> hey daf
<kiko-afk> daf!
<daf> yo :)
<daf> I'm pushing for dbus to move to bzr for revision contorl
<kiko-afk> wassup daffer
<kiko-afk> rock /on/
<daf> yeah
<daf> LP has an import, but it seems it's a few days out of date
<daf> what's the word on syncs?
<kiko-afk> need to check with david or SteveA but IIRC there was an issue with them in production that jamesh was working on
<daf> ok
<daf> cool
<daf> also, what does "Lifecycle Status:
<daf> New "
<daf> mean?
<kiko-afk> hmmm
<kiko-afk> not sure -- where's that?
<daf> https://launchpad.net/people/vcs-imports/+branch/dbus/main
<kiko-afk> The author's assessment of the branch's maturity. Mature: recommend for production use. Development: useful work that is expected to be merged eventually. Experimental: not recommended for merging yet, and maybe ever. Merged: integrated into mainline, of historical interest only. Abandoned: no longer considered relevant by the author. New: unspecified maturity.
<kiko-afk> I wonder who wrote that <wink>
<daf> :)
<daf> ok, so it's arbitrary
<daf> navigation changes are looking pretty good
<kiko-afk> yawn
<kiko-afk> cprov, you didn't attach your branch to the email you sent to spiv
<kiko-afk> oh I see patch attached
<matsubara> mpt: ping
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 42491 (Available milestones are incorrectly always those of the bug page's context) (r3535: Brad Bollenbach)
#launchpad 2006-05-12
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  reformat notifications about new bugs as per Mark's suggestions. (r3536: Bjorn Tillenius)
<freeflying> hi all, any easy way can I mail all members in a team on lp
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix 2496 (Launchpad blows up if you try to use non-ascii characters in your password), 5546 (Changing your password successfully shouldn't return you to +changepassword), 41687 (Successfully changed password message shouldn't look like an error) and 28908 (phishing vulnerability) r=salgado (r3537: Diogo Matsubara)
<lifeless> kiko-afk: pong
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/39011 (Add distro packaging form needs input validation) (r3538: Diogo Matsubara)
<kgoetz> before i go diving into LP i thought i would ask here: does anyone know of a bug open in LP regarding the way LP puts " Bug #XXXXX" at the top of the page? i was thinking a url would be more helpfull (http://lp.net/bugs/xxxxx)
<daf> typing in http://launchpad.net/bugs/12345 works
<kgoetz> yes. but printing the bug number on a page isnt inherantly usefull. if it was a uri it would be usefull.
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
#launchpad 2006-05-13
<kbrooks> HOW do I remove a release?
<kgoetz> i don't think you can, lp doesnt support remving stuff to the best of my knowlage
<kbrooks> kgoetz: "stuff"?
<kgoetz> kbrooks: almost anything thta you might what to remove
<changlinn> hello everyone, gotta problem signing up, it never sends me the email.
<kgoetz> ISP spam filters?
<changlinn> nup, my own mail server, and I have yet to install any...
<kgoetz> checked your server logs?.... hm. i don't know what you need then tbh. 
<changlinn> I have blacklists.org setup and a couple other blacklists...
<changlinn> what mail server should it come from?
<kgoetz> um. i'll try and find mine
<changlinn> thanx
<kgoetz> my email validation email is from bounces@canonical.com. i'll check for my original email to be sure
<kgoetz> it's from "the launchpad team" noreply@canonical.com
<spiv> lifeless: would you mind reviewing https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file8ZkgAR.html?  I think it's sane, but double-checking would be appreciated.  This fixes test failures with current bzr.dev.
<lifeless> bug 29884
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29884 in ept "[dapper]  Adept crashes when selecting "remove package" via right-click" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29884
<lifeless> bug 39884
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39884 in launchpad "test_branchtomirror tests disabled." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39884
<lifeless> yes, mailed you a review
<spiv> Thanks
<spiv> Btw, I generally expect to find work mail sent to my @canonical.com address :)
<lifeless> uhm, I type andrew b in and let evo sort it out
<lifeless> do they go to different places ?
<spiv> Different folders, yeah.
<spiv> Not a huge issue, but I don't tend to look at personal mail at much while working.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<kgoetz> hi mpt
<ajmitch> good afternoon mpt, how are you today?
<spiv> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<spiv> lifeless: A couple of things... did you get my mail confirming that that Twisted merge is safe?
<lifeless> spiv: nope, got salgados
<spiv> Ah, I wonder where that went.  Anyway, I ran make check_merge locally, and it all passed.
<lifeless> wheres the branch with it in ?
<spiv> I think it's only in patch form atm.
<lifeless> please fix kthnx
<lifeless> its a nuisance in patch form
<spiv> Sure.
<lifeless> and the other ?
<spiv> I also sent a mail with yet another odd failure from pqm, this time trying to merge into SQLObject.
<spiv> (which I want to do so I can merge buildbot, so I can merge the re-enable sourcecode checks...)
<lifeless> you did ?
<stub> Can anyone recommend a decent python parser generator?
<spiv> lifeless: "Subject: Merge to SQLObject fails [pqm@canonical.com: failure] "
<lifeless> do you mean 'a parser generator written in python' or 'a generator of parsers whose implementation is in python'
<lifeless> spiv: I have no mail from you
<spiv> lifeless: In the wee hours of May 6th.
<stub> lifeless: the latter
<spiv> lifeless: How odd.
<spiv> lifeless: my local mail queue is empty, and the one about the Twisted merge was CCed to the launchpad list and reached that ok.
<spiv> lifeless: I mailed them to robert.collins@ canonical.
<lifeless> found them
<lifeless> to simulate the sqlobject failure locally
<lifeless> make -C ../.. check_merge
<lifeless> run that from the sqlobject dir
<spiv> Ah, is that what it does?  Thanks.
<lifeless> (thats in the email that is sent to you)
<lifeless> All lines of log output:
<lifeless> Executing pre-commit hook make -C ../.. check_merge at Fri May  5 12:57:36 2006
<spiv> Ah, yes.
<spiv> I somehow missed that bit :(
<spiv> My eyes for some reason didn't expect to find a command line in the middle of that line.
<spiv> Which is probably more a bug in my eyes than in PQM :)
<spiv> Ok, I'll see if I can fix that.  Thanks.
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> spiv: i used spark before
<SteveA> i think it was called spark
<SteveA> http://pages.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/~aycock/spark/
<spiv> SteveA: I think you mean stub?
<SteveA> was stub asking about CCs ?
* SteveA reads scrollback again
<stub> Shh.... I'm trying to sleep
<stub> Would you trust software written by a cock?
<stub> I'll have a look - might be suitable.
<lifeless> what do you need to parse ?
<lifeless> and is it performance critical ? 
<lifeless> If its not, I usually use recursive descent with an interpreter as its much easier to understand and debug
<SteveA> lifeless: compared to spark?
<stub> lifeless: The text search query parser is currently a collection of regexps, which works fine but we keep tripping over edge cases.
<lifeless> SteveA: parser generators typically generate shift-reduce table parsers
<lifeless> SteveA: which are a pillock to debug
<stub> A tokenizer would probably be good enough
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> mpt__: ping
<SteveA> hello carlos 
<SteveA> carlos: we should talk with kiko this afternoon
<SteveA> jamesh: hi.  i'd like to have a voice call with you today.
<carlos> yeah, I didn't talk with kiko last Friday so I didn't arrange the meeting....
<carlos> SteveA: I will do as soon as he wakes up
<SteveA> carlos: great
<SteveA> stub, spiv: what did you agree between you about authserver cacheing?
<spiv> SteveA: That it's low priority now that downtime for rollouts is generally much smaller.
<SteveA> spiv: it is still "essential" in the spec tracker
<spiv> The same idea will still be useful for redundancy, though.
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/auth-server-caching
<SteveA> please change the priority, and note why in the status whiteboard
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> hmm... looking at the spec tracker menu, it seems we have a new CEO
<SteveA> it says "* Mark Superseded"
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong.
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> skype talk?
<jamesh> okay
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> hello sivan
<sivang> Labas SteveA 
<mpt> spiv, have five minutes spare for a review?
<mpt> or jamesh?
<spiv> mpt: Ok.
<spiv> mpt: I hope it's not as controversial as the last one :)
<mpt> Actually, it's fixing a boo-boo from the last one :-)
<mpt> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJIxqtN.html
<mpt> (It was rather disappointing to be having to defend the idea that something that fails a lot of the time is a bug...)
<SteveA> labas sivanai
<mpt> spiv, the intent here is to fix bug 39312 (if you scroll horizontally to the point where the lines diverge, you'll see see the ~20-character diff), fix bug 43261 (by making the advanced search form use standard Launchpad markup), and make Rosetta's "[tab] " translation a little more understandable
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in launchpad "Launchpad pages grab focus when they finish loading" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43261 in launchpad "Advanced search page lacks style sheet." [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43261
<carlos> mpt: oh, so #39312 behaviour is our fault?? I thought it was a firefox problem!
<mpt> carlos, well arguably browsers should ignore that JavaScript function anyway
<mpt> in Dapper Firefox it just causes the taskbar button to throb, which isn't as bad
<mpt> but that might be an Ian Jackson Special
<spiv> mpt: amusingly enough, highlighting the changed text in that line in epiphany reveals another browser bug ;)
<mpt> spiv, and trying to edit that JavaScript with syntax highlighting on caused gedit to hang
<mpt> the script is cursed, I tell ya
<spiv> mpt: yeah, I'd argue that javascript functions should only be allowed to change the focus within the browser viewport, not outside that, and certainly not the window itself.
<mpt> yep
<spiv> But until all browser implementors think the way I do...
<spiv> (oh what a happy day that would be!)
<spiv> "/* if(config.setFocus || true)config.frames.popups.focus();*/"
<mpt> in the Mozilla 0.8/0.9 days there was a very annoying and very persistent bug where sometimes the layout engine would cause a window to jump to the front
<spiv> Why add the || true as well as commenting it out?
<mpt> That was a carnival of fury -- some people thought it was intentional, some thought it should be configurable, some people said "there shouldn't be any code in Mozilla that layers windows AT ALL"
<mpt> spiv, hmmm, I don't know -- that's what the volunteer contributor did
<mpt> I'll remove the || true
<spiv> Ah, presumably debugging cruft.
<spiv> Is it safe for me to assume that's the only change on this line?
<mpt> yes
<spiv> So there's a bunch of changes to a search form here that seem for more complicated than a simple reinstatement of a stylesheet.
<mpt> Yes, it is more complicated
<mpt> because I'm changing it to use <fieldset> instead of custom-styled <table>s
<mpt> Remember before how it was all grey? Nice grey, but inconsistent with the rest of LP
<spiv> Yeah, I followed the links on the bug report :)
<spiv> Ok, this looks fine to me.
<mpt> I haven't gotten rid of all the cruft, just enough to get it looking good again
<spiv> I don't know why that javascript ever had a focus() call in it, that's just silly for a menu.
<mpt> yeah
<spiv> Anyway, r=spiv.
<mpt> thanks!
<SteveA> spiv: hi.  jamesh and i were just talking about james' current work on the authserver code
<SteveA> i proposed that he put his work-in-progress up for review by you, so you can take a quick look over it while you're still around this week
<spiv> Sounds like a good idea.
<lifeless> ah, its the jojo boss :0
<mpt> jojo, or yoyo?
<lifeless> mpt: yes
<SteveA> i want to buy a printer.  any recommendations for a colour inkjet kinda thing, compact dimensions?
<mpool> hp ones have good linux support
<mpool> i don't think the particular model matters much
<SteveA> cool, thanks
<jamesh> if you don't need colour, spend a little extra on a laser
<mpool> there's a web site - linuxprinting.org
<jamesh> you'll save on ink in the long run (especially if you don't print very often)
<mpool> but in general hp are a good deal
<mpool> jamesh: "black gold" :-)
<SteveA> jamesh: especially if i *don't* print very often?
<lifeless> even if you do need colout
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  the ink in the nozzles on inkjet cartridges can dry up if you don't print often enough
<lifeless> spend a little more and get a laser
<jamesh> so you end up having to replace the cartridge early
<lifeless> the single pass lasers are -really- nice
<mpool> "do not expose your hp LaserJet to flame" (actual quote from manual)
<lifeless> oh man
<lifeless> a laserjet II, that would survive a fire
<mpt> mpool, is that a reference to the old error message in lp(1), "printer is on fire"?
<mpool> it may well be
<mpool> they do sometimes have a dry sense of humour
<mpool> lifeless: actuall V Joshi, the VP of that group, made a point at a large meeting once by standing on a LaserJet that they are unnecessarily overengineered
<mpt> http://www.eeggs.com/items/1037.html
<mpool> most customers actually will not pay more for a printer that can bear someone's weight
<lifeless> indeed
<lifeless> spiv: got that branch for me ?
<SteveA> most offices want a photocopier that an bear someone's weight 
<SteveA> for office parties
<lifeless> s/want/need/
<SteveA> in case they decide to bare their weighty arse
<mpool> heh, you know there's probably an engineering requirement spec item about that
<mpool> and a calculation of the dynamic load of a 90th-percentile drunk mail climbing onto a copier...
<SteveA> you mean an ISO standard arse?
<SteveA> to go with the ISO standard finger
<mpt> Must withstand a pressure of 0.05 dpi (derri?res per inch)
<SteveA> and other ISO standard body parts
<SteveA> the finger is used to check for electrical safety among other things
<SteveA> far thinner and more manouverable than a real finger
<mpool> my elec eng ex-housemate had a Test Finger
<mpt> ugh
* mpt has a failure in person.txt which seems completely unrelated to his changes
<doko> is there a way to send an email to somebody registered in launchpad?
<SteveA> mpt: stick it in a paste-bin and let me look at it, if you want.
<SteveA> doko: not using launchpad.  if they have chosen so, you can log in, see their email, then mail them
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Update tests to be compatible with bzr 0.8. (r3539: Andrew Bennetts)
<mpt> 19 conflicts!
* mpt shakes his fist at bradb
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> is there any possibility to add a comment or suggest an improvement of a spec on launchpad?
<sabdfl> lucasvo: sure, in the wiki
<lucasvo> sabdfl: it says "Locked page"
<sabdfl> lucasvo: not sure why that is
<lucasvo> ah, yes, how about LP & commercial software?
<lucasvo> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EmbeddedUbuntu
<lucasvo> is it possible to have private specs, private branches and so on?
<sabdfl> lucasvo: yes for bugs, not yet specs or branches
<lucasvo> ok
<lucasvo> sabdfl: when will that come?
<sabdfl> lucasvo: it's not a huge priority, we want to get the public aspects working well first
<sabdfl> we needed private bugs to deal with security issues
<sabdfl> so bradb did that early
<lucasvo> ok
<sabdfl> but private specs and branches are less important right now
<kgoetz> hi sabdfl
<sivang> hey kgoetz :)
<kgoetz> hi sivang :)
<sivang> kgoetz: thank_you^3 :-)
* kgoetz turns back to hubackup bug. brb
<sabdfl> hiya kgoetz
<carlos> jordi: hi, around?
<zakame> hi all
<kgoetz> hi
<SteveA> lifeless: meeting time?
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> reviewer meeting time
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm doing a pending-reviews run now with the extra column
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<jamesh> pong
<spiv> pong
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> hi guys
<BjornT> lifeless: pong?
<lifeless> gimme just a second to setup the file for the meeting
<SteveA> hi BjornT.  holiday today?
<lifeless> agenda today
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Agenda
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * Ensuring reviews [and subsequent discussion]  are visible. (SteveA)
<lifeless>  * Dealing with reviews that go off the tracks and sit unreviewed for ages. (SteveA)
<lifeless> mpt: ping
<lifeless> those I have just pung, if you are here for the meeting, please say aye or similar
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, it's a public holiday today
<lifeless> if you are not here for the meeting, say nay.
<SteveA> aye
<spiv> aye
<BjornT> aye
<jamesh> aye
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> next meeting : 2006-05-15 at 1100 UTC. ok ?
<BjornT> sure
<spiv> sure (depending on jury duty)
<jamesh> okay
<mpt> nay
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> queue status
<lifeless> oldest unaccounted for branch is 4 days
<lifeless> with BjornT 
<BjornT> i'll review it tomorrow
<lifeless> oldest in needs-reply is salgado/launchpad/shipit-for-dapper
<lifeless> spiv: any idea whats got that held up ? 
<spiv> lifeless: I have email about that somewhere, I'll dig it up...
<lifeless> SteveA: you made a typo on the wiki page : needs-relpy
<SteveA> opos
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm fixing that now
<SteveA> ta
<lifeless> [it breaks the status grouping on pending-reviews] 
<SteveA> i was obviously thinking of the blonde french actress julie delpy
<lifeless> :)
<spiv> lifeless: "Right, this branch wasn't quite ready for review yet," ... "Please don't review this branch again, as there's some issues you pointed here, that aren't solved ..."
<lifeless> Hmm, I think such branches should be taken out of the system
<lifeless> and put back in fresh when they *are* ready.
<spiv> lifeless: basically, it was a work-in-progress branch, salgado put it up for early review.
<lifeless> what do you you reviewers think ?
<spiv> I think that's a good policy, I don't think it's benefitting anyone having it cluttering up the review queue pages.
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> it can be nice to see works in progress.  but i have a different suggestion
<SteveA> what if we have a "work in progress" page, as a separate page
<SteveA> and people can put works in progress there
<jamesh> have a "doesn't-need-review-yet" state?
<SteveA> and an equivalent script to jamesh's one can produce diffs for it
<SteveA> so pointy-haired bosses like me can see what's going on more easily
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm wearing a wig right now :)
<SteveA> that way, the reviews page stays clear, but we get a place for "this is in progress"
<lifeless> So, we have several options
<lifeless> a new page
<lifeless> a different classifier, but on the same page
<lifeless> stop tracking the branch altogether
<qqqtas> Hemp Gru joint
<lifeless> I think putting them on the same page, but as 'Under development' status would work
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
<lifeless> That could be sorted down the bottom by pending-reviews
<SteveA> for a "my branches" page, i'd want to edit it organized by person, not by reviewer
<lifeless> would not need to be in any reviewers queue (just have the top most section of the wiki page list 'under development' branches
<SteveA> only when it is pending review would i want it to be in a reviewers' queue
<lifeless> SteveA: agreed.
<lifeless> SteveA: it seems conceptually easier to me to have a single 'these are the branches' page, with branches moving around there, than to have two pages and be forever copy and pasting between them
<SteveA> of course, all this should be in launchpad before *too* long
<lifeless> of course
<SteveA> sure, let's try adding to the same page
<lifeless> so, the simplest action right now, is 'stop tracking the branch'
<lifeless> on the basis that lp should be doing that
<lifeless> alright, that sounds fine to me. jamesh - I guess we'll want a status like 'in-development' ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  that or in-progress or work-in-progress
<jamesh> whatever people prefer
<lifeless> jamesh: pick one :)
<spiv> I like "work-in-progress"
<jamesh> work-in-progress it is
<SteveA> lifeless: would you move the current branch that is in development to the place you think it should be in that page, then jamesh can make his script accommodate
<lifeless> SteveA: yep
<jamesh> lifeless: if you stick it in its own section, it won't get assigned to any reviewer in the summary page
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, I'll be adding a new section at the top
<lifeless> titles 'Works in progress'
<lifeless>  * Ensuring reviews [and subsequent discussion]  are visible. (SteveA)
<lifeless> SteveA: care to introduce this
<SteveA> sure
<jordi> carlos: hello
<carlos> jordi: hi
<SteveA> sometimes, someone has mailed or asked on irc privately to a reviewer for a review.
<SteveA> i know i've done this
<SteveA> asking privately for a review isn't a problem at all
<carlos> jordi: what needs to be done to reject/import the templates at https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=pot ?
<SteveA> but, the review itself, if it is more than "great, r=me" or "write some goddamn tests and ask me again", needs to be on the reviews mailing list
<SteveA> otherwise, what often happens is, the email goes back and forth, and the cc list grows
<SteveA> and we end up with just some people knowing about what's going on
<lifeless> this is like a water cooler discussion
<lifeless> that ends up with 5 people rather than 2
<SteveA> so, i ask reviewers to always reply to emails about reviews onto the reviews list
<jordi> carlos: there's different stories involved. Some of them I can remove in the evening, as I haven't got any reply, others are new, still bogus (gaim; wordpress, again)
* mode/#launchpad [-o SteveA]  by SteveA
<jordi> schooltool for example is pending me doing a merge of old branch po files with new pot file on the new series
<spiv> SteveA: What about reviews that are conversations on IRC -- should they be copied&pasted/summarised to email, or perhaps go straight to email in the first place?
<ddaa> lifeless: now that 0.8 is out, when is launchpad switching to knits?
<jordi> carlos: I'll  clear the list entirely in the evening
<qqqtas> ship it is 100% free and no spam ??
<jamesh> maybe a small summary email?
<ddaa> qqqtas: yes
<lifeless> I'd like any review to be sent to the reviews list
<carlos> jordi: please, give one week to answer you, if you don't get an answer, remove them and notify them about the removal, we will have 3 extra days to revert the removal
<jordi> ok
<ddaa> qqqtas: spamming folks would really really damge the company's reputation
<carlos> jordi: thank you
<SteveA> spiv: you should use your judgement.  if the review goes on the mailing list, then others can learn from it and see what's going on.
<spiv> Ok.  When in doubt, mail the list.
<SteveA> it also provides evidence of work done, which is helpful when kiko and i come to do performance reviews.
<SteveA> we don't look through irc logs.
<SteveA> we do often look through mailing list archives
<carlos> jordi: could you add that procedure to our documentation?, that way people will know how are we going to handle the requests too and they cannot complain if we remove them without warning, as you are already mailing them and we have it well documented.
<SteveA> qqqtas: some people have been asked to pay money by the customs or import tax people of their own country.
<jordi> ok
<SteveA> qqqtas: but Canonical doesn't charge money.
<jordi> in the FAQ?
<SteveA> lifeless: i've finished
<carlos> jordi: yes
<lifeless> ok
<SteveA> although, if there is a wiki page that says how we do reviews
<kbrooks> can i ask a question :P
<lifeless> so, I think that if its something work commenting on in the review
<SteveA> a note could go on theere
<carlos> jordi: perhaps you should take that update as the best time to migrate it to help.launchpad.net...
<lifeless> s/work/worth/ then its worth sending to the list
<SteveA> kbrooks: you just did ;-)
<kbrooks> SteveA: is this a meeting?
<jamesh> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ <- now with new data column
<SteveA> kbrooks: yes.  a few of us are having a meeting.
<lifeless> jamesh: pending-reviews page updated
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks. Thats going to be really useful
<kbrooks> SteveA: can i ask questions? :-)
<SteveA> kbrooks: we are responsible for reviewing the code that goes into the Launchpad software.  so we're meeting about how we do those reviews.
<qqqtas> aha thanks
<jordi> carlos: nod
<jamesh> lifeless: it'll be more accurate as branch states change
<lifeless> kbrooks: sure think
<jordi> I have to look at how that works
<lifeless> s/think/thing/
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> whats help.lp.met
<kbrooks> net*
<carlos> jordi: it's just another wiki
<jordi> hmm, wiki
<jordi> ok
<SteveA> kbrooks: it's a place where documentation about how to use launchpad will go
<carlos> jordi: is a matter of moving there the content we have and leave in the old location a link to the new one
<jordi> the frontpage is just great :)
<jamesh> I'm open to UI/layout improvement suggestions
<jordi> yes
<jordi> ok, that should be easy.
<lifeless> jamesh: it looks great. thank you
<jordi> carlos: have we talked about a layout?
<SteveA> kbrooks: currently, we have some documentation for the people who develop launchpad, but almost none for the people who want to use launchpad
<jordi> ie, would we want RosettaFAQ or Rosetta/FAQ?
<kbrooks> SteveA: why should there be documentation? it's "easy" enough for people to use
<jordi> kbrooks: it's not
<carlos> jordi: notify me when it's done and I will update launchpad code to point to the new location
<carlos> jordi: don't know
<kbrooks> jordi: ah, well
<SteveA> kbrooks: yes, many features are easy to use.  but some things are more difficult.
<jordi> yup.
<carlos> SteveA: do we have any special layout to follow at help.launchpad.net?
<lifeless> SteveA: there is TipsForReviewers and PreMergeReviews. I'll add some text there.
<SteveA> kbrooks: sometimes it isn't just using a feature that is hard.  it is working out how to make the best use of launchpad given your own interests and situation.
<jordi> SteveA: ie, Rosetta/blahblah or RosettaBlah
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks
<SteveA> carlos, jordi: please ask kiko when he arrives.
<carlos> ok
* jordi prefers the former, but mpt might not :)
<jordi> ok
<kbrooks> SteveA: ah. well, i sort of have a feature request
<SteveA> lifeless: i'm back at this meeting now
<lifeless> SteveA: I would prefer a stronger statement than if in doubt
<SteveA> kbrooks: join the launchpad-users mailing list, perhaps?  then you can have a discussion with people who aren't on irc right now
<carlos> BjornT: I have a question about the new testing infrastructure, are you available?
<lifeless> SteveA: reviews are different to general discussions, because they are the final influence on what lands.
<kbrooks> SteveA: URL to mailing list area?
<lifeless> I would like 'unless there is a reason not to, reviews -> the list'
<carlos> kbrooks: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<SteveA> kbrooks: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MailingLists
<SteveA> lifeless: i agree, except in the cases of "no, go write some tests" and "all good.  r=me"
<lifeless> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> i don't want to weigh us down with bureaucracy
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> neither do I
<SteveA> but i do want us to communicate effectively about the code and processes
<lifeless>  * Dealing with reviews that go off the tracks and sit unreviewed for ages. (SteveA)
<lifeless> care to intro this one :)
<SteveA> o
<SteveA> k
<lifeless> [ * Resolution: reviewers should copy the reviews list in on all reviews except where its clearly pointless to do so.] 
<SteveA> so, i left a review of brad's for ages, even though brad was dilligently nagging me about it
<lifeless> SteveA: and I
<BjornT> carlos: if it's a small question, sure, after the meeting.
<SteveA> there was a discussion on the list about it
* lifeless needs a whip to go with the carrot
<SteveA> the outcome of the discussion was
<carlos> BjornT: oh, sorry, didn't remember the reviewer meeting is running now...
<SteveA>  - the buck stops at the owner of the branch.  so, it is brad's ultimate responsibility to get his code reviewed.
<SteveA>  - if a reviewer is not being effective at getting your code reviewed, then you can reallocate your branch to someone else
<SteveA>  - a reviewer should, if possible, realize they aren't getting the review done, and seek to reallocate it to someone else.
<SteveA> any comments from the gathered review team?
<lifeless> one possibility is for me to set a hard limit on review time
<kbrooks> can I ask a question?
<SteveA> kbrooks: you don't need to ask to ask a question.
<lifeless> and say 'This branch has not been reviewed', transferring it to xyz.
<kbrooks> it's a small one: what does reallocate mean?
<SteveA> it means to give to someone else
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> ty
<lifeless> I think that a hard limit will actually make it easier to not review branches
<lifeless> because you'll know someone else will get the slack :{
<lifeless> So I'd rather not do that. But what do y'all think ?
<SteveA> it wasn't a good choice of words for that sentence.  "give" would have been better.
<lifeless> SteveA: 'seek to have someone else review it'
<SteveA> sure
<lifeless> or 'seek a different reviewer' :)
<SteveA> i used "reallocate" twice in the points above
<spiv> lifeless: I agree.  I don't think we need a hard limit.
<lifeless> BjornT: ?
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> i don't see how a hard limit would work.
<BjornT> i agree as well, no hard limit is needed.
<SteveA> what happens when the limit is reached?
<ddaa> I think a limit serves a purpose.
<lifeless> SteveA: lets not worry, as the unanimous feeling is one isn't needed.
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> ddaa: what purpose ?
<ddaa> It helps seeing when a reviewer regularly drops packets. Maybe some action is not called for when that happens, but just asking for the submitter to take care of it loses some information for understanding what's going on.
<lifeless> ddaa: I already track that
<ddaa> cool
<lifeless> for instance, recent offenders are jamesh and stevea :)
<lifeless> which leads into my next question
<lifeless> are you guys managing to fit the daily review into your schedule ?
<lifeless> right now we seem to be less frenetic than we were a month back, so its more like one every couple of days
<spiv> I feel like I've been doing less reviewing recently.
<jamesh> I let it slide for a while, but I'll make sure I fit them in
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks.
<lifeless> SteveA: what led to the long delay of bradbs branch ?
<kbrooks> why is "reviewing" (what is that?) important? What do we review?
<BjornT> i usually review the branch within a day or two after it lands in my queue.
<jamesh> kbrooks: before landing any code into the mainline of Launchpad, it goes through a code review
<lifeless> kbrooks: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PreMergeReviews
<lifeless> BjornT: so, we agreed two weeks ago to aim for a 72 hour turnaround
<lifeless> BjornT: that means realistically, next-day should be the expected case, and same day ideally.
<SteveA> lifeless: my ever expanding todo list.  i let my review duties fall to the end of the list, because they're easy to put off.
<lifeless> SteveA: should I stop giving you reviews to do? Kiko routinely asks to not have reviews assigned 
<SteveA> we could try having me take reviews from the queue when i have time.
<SteveA> but i think not now
<SteveA> because andrew may be absent for a while, i'll need to help with it
<lifeless> there is no 'queue' anymore
<SteveA> there's the older ones from other people
<SteveA> or newer ones
<lifeless> the general queue is flushed by me to individual reviewers, I perform a load balancing task
<lifeless> as well as trying to ensure the reviewers each get to look at all bits of launchpad
<SteveA> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?CodeReviewPatterns
<SteveA> lifeless: don't change anything for a while
<lifeless> wasn't planning on it
<jamesh> lifeless: I've got another pending-reviews run part way through.  If everything is working, the changed branches should have the "state age" reset to zero
<lifeless> was asking about the problem we had to debug it
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> my feeling on this is that the review team is in good shape
<lifeless> maybe one branch in 10 falls through the cracks
<lifeless> which is way down from when I started managing the group, when many branches would be up in the double-digits
<SteveA> good stuff
<SteveA> i have heard much fewer complaints about code review from developers recently
<lifeless> So I don't think anything needs changing. But we should still consider things can be improved, and actively debug each failure
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks
<SteveA> i meant "don't change anything wrt me being allocated reviews"
<lifeless> SteveA: ah, right.
<lifeless> SteveA: i won't - there is a protocol for you to do so anyhow :)
<lifeless> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TipsForReviewers
<lifeless> end of meeting in 10
<lifeless> 9
<lifeless> 8
<lifeless> 111
<lifeless> 110
<lifeless> 101
<lifeless> 100
<lifeless> 011
<lifeless> 010
<lifeless> 001
<lifeless> 00
<lifeless> 0
<lifeless> thanks for coming
<lifeless> see you next week
<SteveA> i think i'll do the launchpad meeting countdown in unary
<lifeless> 111111111
<lifeless> 111111111
<lifeless> 11111111
<lifeless> 1111111
<lifeless> 111111
<lifeless> 11111
<lifeless> 1111
<lifeless> 111
<lifeless> 11
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> you mean ?
<SteveA> yes
<kgoetz> o_0
<jamesh> that's not unary
<jamesh> unary is:
<jamesh> 0
<lifeless> SteveA: we could play guess the base
<jamesh> 0
<jamesh> 0
<jamesh> 0
<jamesh> 0
<jamesh> 0
<jamesh> 0
<jamesh> 0
<jamesh> 0
<SteveA> oh?
<jamesh> 0
<spiv> I'm looking forward to the Roman numerals.
<kgoetz> *blink*
<SteveA> i think that's nunnery
<lifeless> SteveA: thats a *shsrubbery*
<jamesh> is that like a monastery?
<SteveA> only if the nuns are monstrous
<lifeless> BjornT: btw, thanks for being here on your holiday
<BjornT> np. since i was here anyway, i could just as well attend
<jamesh> lifeless: the age stuff appears to be working
<spiv> lifeless: /home/warthogs/archives/spiv/twisted/twisted-pyunit-compat/
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, I finally got Ekiga working with siproxd by using a CVS snapshot of ekiga
<lifeless> on chinstrap ?
<carlos> BjornT: do you have time now?
<lifeless> spiv: ^^ ?
<BjornT> carlos: sure
<carlos> BjornT: this is the initial version of the pagetest you reviewed using the new infrastructure: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDxtHjx.html
<carlos> BjornT: but it fails with the second submit I execute: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebOlBHX.html
<carlos> BjornT: look for the second "browser.getControl(name='submit_translations').click()"
<spiv> lifeless: yes.
<lifeless> done
<BjornT> carlos: right, bradb ran into the same problem before. hold on, i'll get you a patch you can apply locally. i'll try to fix it properly tomorrow.
<spiv> lifeless: great, thank you.
<carlos> BjornT: ok, thanks
<spiv> Would someone like to do a quick review of https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepr6u2j.html for me?
<lifeless> pystone
<lifeless> ARGH
<lifeless> r=lifeless
<BjornT> carlos: actually, try inserting ">>> browser.open('http://localhost/')" at the top of the page test.
* qqqtas jest away, auto-away po 60 min - truplem padem (pager: On/log: On)
<carlos> BjornT: before the authentication?
<BjornT> carlos: yeah
<carlos> BjornT: same error
<BjornT> carlos: ok. for now, apply this patch in your local zope tree: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileYElUMf.html
<BjornT> that will let you get on with your work until i've taken a closer look at the problem
<carlos> ok, let me try it...
<carlos> BjornT: yeah, it solves the problem
<carlos> BjornT: thanks
<BjornT> cool
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<lifeless> night al
<cprov> good morning, hackers
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<mpt> BjornT, would you have time to fix one more pagetest for me today? :-)
<kiko> hey there
<mpt> hi kiko
<BjornT> mpt: maybe if it's quick, i've already worked too much than is suitable for a public holiday :)
<mpt> ah
<mpt> well, if I knew whether it was quick, I'd know enough to do it myself :-)
<mpt> In mpt/launchpad/2006-03-MaloneSimplifications, pagetests/bugattachments/40-search-bug-attachments.txt fails, and I don't know why
<BjornT> what is the failure?
<mpt> ohhhh, hang on a minute
<mpt> I know why it's failing
<mpt> I thought it was returning completely different bugs
<mpt> but it's not, it's just returning them in my tweaked format
<mpt> VICTORY
<mpt> BjornT, thank you for that *excellent* question
* dzvlk[a]  jest away, auto-away po 60 min - truplem padem (pager: On/log: On)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix Bug 43245 in full text query parser (r3540: Stuart Bishop)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43245 in launchpad "Search string causes syntax error in full text engine" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43245
<zakame> hi all
<BjornT> SteveA: any objections against having canonical_url() always return str objects, instead of (like now) sometimes str, sometimes unicode?
<kiko> sounds correct to me BjornT 
<SteveA> BjornT: well...
<SteveA> the data will always consist of safe ascii-only characters
<BjornT> yes, i was thinking of adding a .encode('ascii')
<SteveA> if it returns a unicode, the information that it is safe is preserved
<SteveA> if it returns a str, once that gets into other parts of the system, we no longer know that it is to be considered in ascii encoding
<BjornT> SteveA: that is true. the problem is that bad things start to happen if you pass a unicode string to urlparse, for example: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebOlBHX.html
<BjornT> basically, urlunparse returns unicode objects, and then other strings get converted to unicode objects, causing stuff like SimpleCookie to break...
<BjornT> or actually, urlparse returns unicode, it caches previous parses.
<BjornT> >>> urlparse.urlparse(u'http://localhost/')
<BjornT> (u'http', u'localhost', u'/', '', '', '')
<BjornT> >>> urlparse.urlparse('http://localhost/')
<BjornT> (u'http', u'localhost', u'/', '', '', '')
<SteveA> how is canonical_url used in that rosetta test?
<BjornT> SteveA: at least the menu uses canonical_url, and calls urlparse with the result.
<SteveA> sounds like SimpleCookie is most at fault
<SteveA> i don't see how a menu that uses canonical_url links to a use of SimpleCookie
<Seveas> Who should I contact for details of a possible significant improvement in the sourceforge remote bugwatch thing?
<kiko> me
<kiko> Seveas, me? or add a bug, as my queue is kinda long
<Seveas> I'll paste something in here, if you like it I'll turn it into a bug
<Seveas> <jamessan> Seveas: Sf has short URLs you can use, too
<Seveas> <Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> <Seveas> tell me more 
<Seveas> <jamessan> e.g., http://sourceforge.net/support/tracker.php?aid=1478771
<Seveas> <supybot> Title: SourceForge.net: Detail: 1478771 - url last throws tb (darcs) (at sourceforge.net)
<BjornT> SteveA:  yeah, that could be true. SimpleCookie looks explictly for str object. actually it's the use of urlparse that causes the problem, not canonical_url.
<Seveas> so in short: no need to register all sf projects separately (!)
<SteveA> BjornT: i don't see what the problem is from your example above.
<SteveA> i think canonical_url should return a consistent type, as you suggested.  but that type should be unicode.
<SteveA> our main use for canonical_url is using it in page templates and in emails
<SteveA> both these things are handled as unicode internally, and then encoded appropriately for transmission
<spiv> lifeless: Once we get all sourcecode/ tests running all the time again, please yell at anyone that wants to break them even for just a little while ever again.  The chain of merges involved in getting it passing again is ridiculous...
<kiko> spiv, why did we disable them in the first place anyway?
<spiv> kiko: I have no idea.  But I'm now sure it was a bad idea, whatever the reason ;)
<BjornT> SteveA: well, URLs in page templates and emails should be ascii only anyway. but back to the problem.
<SteveA> BjornT: yes that's my point :-)
<SteveA> if we're keeping them as non-unicode, we've actually lost the information that they're ascii only
<BjornT> ok, i kind of get your point.
<SteveA> pragmatically, if it's causing problems for them to be unicode, and we're using them in other situations
<SteveA> we can consider changing them to always return str type objects
<SteveA> but i'd rather fix the real brokenness or work around it in specific places
<BjornT> SteveA: anyway. when testbrowser builds the request, it uses urlparse to parse for example 'http://localhost/foo'. since the menu already called urlparse with u'http://localhost/foo', urlparse returns unicode strings, instead of str, like it normally does. it then joins the result from urlparse with the rest of the request, causing the whole request being a unicode string.
<SteveA> does urlparse have a cache?
<BjornT> yes
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> so it is broken
<SteveA> it is considering str equivalent to unicode
<SteveA> and that's not valid
<SteveA> and will lead to unexpected interactions depending on the state of the cache
<BjornT> exactly
<SteveA> i think a fix in this case would be to ensure we always use urlparse with str
<SteveA> so, make the menus explicitly convert to ascii
<SteveA> with a comment that urlparse is broken
<SteveA> or, add our own urlparse to webapp.__init__
<SteveA> i favour the latter, because it is a useful webapp workaround in general
<BjornT> yeah, i think adding our own urlparse sounds like a good idea.
<SteveA> then, urlparse can be added to the importfascist
<SteveA> so that we're assured we're always using our own version
<BjornT> yeah. i'll fix that tomorrow then.
<kiko> BjornT, how's the bugwatches work going? can I see it up somewhere?
<BjornT> (and send a mail to the mailing list about it)
<BjornT> kiko: i've almost finished what we discussed doing, there's only some widget work left to do. i don't have time to set up a demo instance right now, but the first part is up for review, so you could grab the branch if you want.
<kiko> BjornT, set up a demo so I can take a look at it.
<carlos> kiko: hi, we should schedule/have the meeting about Rosetta tasks today
<carlos> kiko: when would you have time for it?
<kiko> now's fine
<BjornT> kiko: ok... try 84.32.240.183:123
* BjornT returns to his public holiday
<carlos> SteveA: do you have time now?
<kiko> BjornT, I didn't mean "now" I meant when you could, given I won't be able to :)
<kiko> but thanks
<SteveA> carlos: not immediately.  i have a phone call in a second.
<siretart> is it okay to register random upstream products without actually notifying upstream? whats the procedure if upstream wants to have control over the product entry?
<kiko> it's okay but nice if you contact them, and if they want to take over it we hand it off to them
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: I will need to leave in 2 hours and a half, perhaps we should agree something for tomorrow?
<kiko> will SteveA's phone call take 2.5h?
<kiko> BjornT, This address uses a network port which is normally used for purposes other than Web browsing. Firefox has canceled the request for your protection.
<kiko> :)
<carlos> I don't think so ;-), I'm warning early just in case something else prevent us to have the meeting today, to agree a time tomorrow so we don't delay it again ;-)
<carlos> kiko: really?
<carlos> that sounds so stupid...
<kiko> yeah, port 123 is verboten
<jordi> hi
<jordi> rosetta meeting
<jordi> sounds fun
<SteveA> carlos, kiko: i'll be ready in 10 mins
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<carlos> SteveA: ok, I'm ready 
<carlos> kiko: ?
<jordi> kiko: did you see my question about how to organise docs in help.lp.net?
<kiko> sure #cm
<kiko> jordi, I didn't, but hold on for a bit
<Kinnison> kiko: When a bug is duplicated a lot, if I close one, does it close all duplicates?
<kiko> Kinnison, duplication and bugtask status are unrelated.
<Kinnison> kiko: so I need to click on every duplicate and close each individual task? Okay
<Kinnison> not a problem, just wanted to know
<kiko> Kinnison, no, ignore status for duplicates.
<kiko> they don't show up in bug listings by default anyway
<Kinnison> kiko: does the reporter of the duplicate get to know when I close the bug?
<kiko> Kinnison, there's a bug filed on that which I am not sure was fixed or not
<Kinnison> kiko: also, how do I unmark duplicateness?
<kiko> clear the text box
<Kinnison> mmm, obvious
<Kinnison> :-)
<Kinnison> thanks dude
<kiko> not very nice UI, but you're welcome
<trappist> if I'm, say, a moron and I accidentally send an email to launchpad that was meant to go to an individual, and if that message contains sensitive information, is it possible to get the comment removed from the bug?
<jordi> wow, this was an instant export request
<kiko> trappist, it is possible with DBA intervention.
<kiko> however
<trappist> bleh
<kiko> many bug reports are echoed to mailing lists
<kiko> and subscribers
<kiko> so...
<trappist> kiko: thankfully this bug doesn't seem to be getting a lot of attention - it's out there, I'm sure, but the more I can limit exposure (like, immortality in google's cache) the happier I'll be
<kiko> trappist, you can make the bug private if you like...
<trappist> there's an idea
<trappist> that helps some
<trappist> I suppose there's a really good reason for the bug to be the reply-to address, which is how this happened (that plus my inattention)
<kiko> well
<kiko> that is a matter of some debate
<kiko> it's hard to strike a balance between keeping the discussion in the bug
<kiko> and allowing people to discuss privately without being burned as you have
<trappist> if I had a vote I'd say users should use their mua's reply-to-list feature to make their messages public
<trappist> and that could go to the bug if the subject stays intact, with a re:
<kiko> well, if the bug is CC:d it's enough
<kiko> but...
<kiko> many people don't use reply-to-list
<kiko> how do you work around that?
<trappist> if I see the guy's name I mean to email in the from: line and I hit reply, I have an expectation that it's going to him
<kiko> yeah, see what you mean, but there are other angles to consider.
<trappist> oh I understand that
<trappist> your last point is a tough one
<trappist> "people should do what they should do" is hardly an answer to it
<kiko> the only answer I see is "user preference!"
<trappist> ooh!
<kiko> yeah.
<trappist> user preference is almost always the right answer :)
<kiko> well, except it's not :)
<kiko> and we don't even have a facility for prefs in malone yet ;)
<trappist> is there room for contributors to malone?  it's an awesome bug tracking system that could use a few more features, and I'd be interested in contributing
<trappist> how about this: since replies are going to the bug, why not make the from: address the same, and add the poster as a piece of meta-data in the body?
<kiko> trappist, I don't quite see what you mean
<trappist> I mean it wouldn't have happened if I'd seen the bug in the from: field rather than my intended recipient
<bradb> The subscribers of the dupe bug will mail from the dupe target bug. I fixed that bug a week ago. No idea if it's in production.
<bradb> I guess I'll email launchpad@ about a way to make it easier to figure out what the current prod revision is
<sfllaw> bradb: The best thing to do is log the Subversion revision number in the HTML of a page.
<sfllaw> Maybe a META or something.
<sfllaw> That way, if anyone sends you an HTML snapshot, you'll know exactly what revision generated that code.
<kiko> subversion?
<bradb> heh
<sfllaw> Sorry.
<sfllaw> Brain fart.
<sfllaw> I was staring at Subversion all of yesterday.
<bradb> ddaa: Is there an easy, programmatic, non os.system way, to do the equivalent of "bzr revno"?
<ddaa> your mean using bzrlib?
<bradb> sure
<ddaa> what does the implementation of bzr revno look like?
<bradb> I dare not find out.
<bradb> but i guess i could
<SteveA> the way to do this is on "make" to build a lookup list in a .txt file
<ddaa> bradb: bzrlib.builtins.cmd_revno
<SteveA> in a place well known relative to the webapp software
<SteveA> so that it can read these and include them as needed
<ddaa> bradb: it appears that branch.revno() does it
<trappist> kiko: is it possible to unsubscribe, say, ubuntu-bugs from the bug?
<SteveA> although, i'm not sure exactly what problem this is intended to solve
<bradb> SteveA: My email will explain.
<kiko> trappist, heh. no, but commonly-filed bug
<sfllaw> kiko: Is there some way to get only newly-filed bugs?
<sfllaw> Other than using procmail?
<kiko> even using procmail it is non-trivial, but no.
<sfllaw> kiko: Is there already a bug with this functionality?
<sfllaw> I looked...
<kiko> well, I'm not sure what you are asking for. only getting notifications for new bugs, not replies?
<sfllaw> Yup.
<sfllaw> My job would be a lot easier if I could process a bunch of those each morning.
<sfllaw> Clear out duplicates that I remember.
<trappist> following up on my earlier question, I guess I chould check out the malone source with bzr, but I'm not finding any info on where the repo is - can somebody point me to instructions on checking out?
<kiko> sfllaw, use procmail?
<kiko> :)
<kiko> trappist, it's not publically available. :)
<trappist> !
<trappist> I'm a lil bit shocked
<sfllaw> kiko: I could...  But it would be nice to not have LP continually hammer on my mail server.
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> sfllaw, uhh I think you are prioritizing poorly there
<kiko> mail server load -- trivial fix
<kiko> malone preference -- large amount of work
<sfllaw> I suppose.  But I'm paying for bandwidth.  :)
<trappist> sfllaw: I'd +1 a feature like that
<kiko> can't be that much in .ca
<trappist> kiko: what's the motivation for not publishing the source?  it sounds like there's a lot of work to be done, and a lot of potential contributors...
<kiko> trappist, it's a rather involved question to answer via IRC, but a) it will be public at some point in the future b) the concerns are more of fragmentation than of keeping the source secret
<sfllaw> kiko: You need some sort of peer-to-peer protocol for LP.  :)
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> sfllaw: this was discussed a couple of years ago.
<SteveA> sfllaw: we figured it would take a *lot* longer to develop launchpad that way
<trappist> I see.  In the mean time, how does the project get contributors?
<kiko> trappist, by assisting with triaging of the bugs themselves, and by providing useful feedback and criticism and QA on launchpad.
<sfllaw> kiko: Well, I'll file a bug, because I think it would be of utility to people doing bug triaging.  It will be wishlist, of course.
<bradb> BjornT: Ever figure out that testbrowser exception weirdness?
<bradb> BjornT: Here's another observation: if I added a browser.open(".../+bugs") to workaround the bug, I still got the exception, but if I changed that to a browser.open($bug_page) I no longer got the exception.
<SteveA> bradb: were you in the launchpad meeting on thursday?
<SteveA> did you see the note about https:..
<BjornT> bradb: yes, it's a weirdness in urlparse, i'll fix it tomorrow.
<SteveA> did you see the note about https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProductionStatus ?
<bradb> oh, nice, didn't see that
<SteveA> it was in the meeting
<SteveA> stu added it for the kind of reason you point out in the email
<SteveA> having something automated would be nice, although it wouldn't have the succinct reason for each cherrypick
<SteveA> so, good suggestion brad.
<SteveA> see if LaunchpadProductionStatus meets your needs
<SteveA> and if not, we'll look at what to do
<jordi> carlos: so I deleted one POT file
<jordi> and it said "two items deleted"
<jordi> and I freaked out :)
<jordi> but it was one, really
<carlos> jordi: two items deleted? or two items changed?
<jordi> changed, sorry
<carlos> jordi: there is a 'race' condition on that form
<carlos> jordi: you get that page
<carlos> the system approves one of your entries automatically
<carlos> and you submit it
<carlos> you submit it as Needs review, the system has it now as 'Approved'
<carlos> so you change it
<carlos> jordi: is not a big issue, it will be approved later 
<jordi> aha
<jordi> it just scared me twice already ;)
* bradb & # lunch
<jordi> carlos: re: this thousand KDE po files
<jordi> carlos: can I do soemthing about it?
<carlos> jordi: no, I'm waiting for Riddell to know if we can ignore them or we are missing some .pot files
<carlos> jordi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MissingPotFiles
<jordi> makes searching for series po files quite impossible
<carlos> yeah, I know...
<sivang> matsubara: I see you checked the malone bug I filed, do you have any idea what might be causing this?
<sivang> matsubara: if the package doesn't exist in the requested distro, the note does not get duplicated for some reason.
<matsubara> sivang: I couldn't reproduce it. 
<matsubara> sivang: wasn't it the case I commented on the bug? 
<sivang> matsubara: I did not add the binary hint myself
<sivang> matsubara: it was aded automatically
<matsubara> sivang: ok, when you mentioned the note is duplicated, you mean duplicated in the description and the first comment? 
<sivang> matsubara: correct. So this is working as desined?
<matsubara> sivang: hmm, AFAIK when you edit a bug and it has no comments, the original description is appended as the first comment. I suppose the bug hint thing triggered that. That's a recently added feature, I think. I wasn't aware of it.
<matsubara> sivang: I need to get some lunch, can we talk about this later? In 1 hour maybe?
<jordi> carlos: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=po&start=1125&batch=75
<jordi> there's some gcompris stuff in there
<sivang> matsubara-lunch: ofcourse
<sivang> matsubara-lunch: ping me when you're back.
<jordi> hmm, and ooo
<carlos> jordi: gcompris lacks a .pot file
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi: an dthe ooo entries need manual approval and contact those language teams and suggest that they should not use the country code information
<carlos> talking about upstream language packs 
<neutrinomass> I've tried signing the coc but I get two errors: The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable). and "an error" occurred. When copy pasting the .asc in firefox, it seems to get garbled (I don't know if newlines are acceptable). Anyone else having similar problems?
* neutrinomass hopes he isn't off topic - this is launchpad support too right ?
<carlos> neutrinomass: is not off topic, don't worry
<neutrinomass> carlos Ok :)
<carlos> neutrinomass: could you give us the error code you got?
<carlos> OOPS-
<neutrinomass> I'm not getting an error code. Just those two strings.
<jordi> carlos: all the pending product series pot files are waiting for replies or clarification.
<jordi> ie, it's "clean"
<carlos> neutrinomass: oh, I thought you got first the rejection and then an error page
<carlos> jordi: ok, you should remove/import all those next Monday as the last day
<jordi> yeah
<carlos> salgado: could you take a look to neutrinomass' problem?
<neutrinomass> carlos: No, just the rejection. I've never really worked with gpg before, but I've been following instructions and everything seems ok. Only thing that doesn't appeal to me is that my .asc file starts with -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----, but doesn't end similarly.
<carlos> neutrinomass: you should have an ending tag or the signature is broken
<neutrinomass> carlos: I have this: -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----. But should a ---- END PGP SIGNED MESSAGE ---- be present ? (gpg doesn't output such a string in the .asc)
<carlos> I really don't know... let me check
<sivang> carlos: I eventually re-got everything last night, now I'm pulling for updates and getting: 
<sivang> Using saved location: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: Revision {pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060507115829-e0e65b77a04377e6} not present in inventory.
<sivang> Using saved location: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: Revision {pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060507115829-e0e65b77a04377e6} not present in inventory.
<sivang> Using saved location: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: Revision {pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060507115829-e0e65b77a04377e6} not present in inventory.
<sivang> Using saved location: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: Revision {pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060507115829-e0e65b77a04377e6} not present in inventory.
<sivang> oops, that got duplicated few times - my laptop is itchy today..:-/
<carlos> neutrinomass: seems like is correct, you will get the BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE, the Code of conduct and at the end a BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE and END PGP SIGNATURE
<carlos> neutrinomass: at least that's what I got
<carlos> sivang: so you did a bzr get from sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel ?
<neutrinomass> carlos: Yes. And if you try to copy paste it in the form provided at launchpad, it doesn't get copy pasted "correctly". The formatting breaks, which is probably why I get the "this is not the code of conduct" type error. Makes me wonder though, how did everybody else sign it ? :)
<sivang> carlos: I acutally used jblack's rocketfuel-get
<carlos> neutrinomass: it's pasted ok here...
<sivang> carlos: I have rough idea what it does inside
<neutrinomass> carlos: Weird. Thanks....
<carlos> sivang: what's doing the sftp download then?
<carlos> neutrinomass: I guess the problem is the different new lines you have when pasting it
<carlos> neutrinomass: how did you copy it?
<neutrinomass> copy, paste, from gedit
<neutrinomass> Actually it shouldn't be related to that. I minimized firefox and increased it's width to double my screen and it gets copy pasted correctly. Let me do-things-at-random in case I fix it ....
<carlos> neutrinomass: right, my signed coc was rejected too
<carlos> neutrinomass: I think you will need to wait for salgado
<neutrinomass> carlos: Ok. Thanks for your time :) 
<carlos> you are welcome
<sivang> carlos: I believe it's using rsync, not sftp
<carlos> sivang: I know, but the error message you showed me says sftp ;-)
<sivang> carlos: crap, it was using sftp :)
* sivang checks inside rocketfuel-refresh
<jordi> I love signed cocs
<carlos> sivang: rocketfuel-refresh uses sftp
<jordi> ok
<jordi> carlos: I just accepted xaralx
<carlos> sivang: but it should be used inside the launchpad directory
<jordi> which leaves us with 3 pot files.
<carlos> jordi: I saw it, cool ;-)
<neutrinomass> Aha. I signed 1.0 just fine, it seems that coc 1.0.1 is causing the problems...
<sivang> carlos: this is what I did :)
<jordi> two of them will be deleted, very probably
<carlos> jordi: would be better if you pointed them to the new URL where they should import any po file so we don't need to approve anything
<jordi> the blender one I dunno what
<jordi> carlos: what new url?
<carlos> jordi: the URL to the +upload form for the new created template
<sivang> carlos: can I just do bzr pull without using rf-refresh?
<carlos> sivang: well, the idea behind refresh is to get updated trees at sourcecode/
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/xaralx/0.4/+translations-upload ?
<jordi> this one?
<carlos> and it should not be done for launchpad if you execute it from within launchpad/
<carlos> jordi: no, https://launchpad.net/products/xaralx/0.4/+pots/xaralx/+upload
<sivang> carlos: okay, so from launcpad/ plain pull,
<carlos> the one you gave is the one that will require our review
<sivang> carlos: and from lp/sourcecode -refresh?
<jordi> ok, so what's the difference between both?
<jordi> why aren't both "smart"?
<carlos> sivang: aren't you changing anything on that tree?
<jordi> I'm missing something.
<carlos> jordi: because the second one knows the potemplate were you are attaching the files
<sivang> carlos: not yet, I just wanted to make sure I'm up to date with commits from today and from after the last night when I first checked all out
<carlos> and with the first one you don't have such information
<matsubara> carlos: I think neutrinomass is running into bug 39547
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39547
<carlos> sivang: rocketfuel-refresh should give you that information 
<carlos> sivang: it will create a fresh tree 
<neutrinomass> matsubara: Heh, it didn't occur to me to search for the bug. Thanks. ( I signed 1.0 after all )
<jordi> carlos: ah
<jordi> ok
<jordi> that makes sense :)
<carlos> sivang:  on $WORKDIR
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<jordi> carlos: does it make sense to hide the other link if the product series is setup for translation, then?
<jordi> no
<jordi> because you might add more templates
<jordi> ignore me
<carlos> right
<jordi> I need sleep these days
<sivang> carlos: oops
<jordi> kiko is now fed
<matsubara> sivang: i'm back.
<kiko> I am
<sivang> matsubara: cool
<carlos> kiko: I think something is going wrong on production and the po import script
<carlos> kiko: either is stalled or is not being executed
<kiko> carlos, more firefighting? :)
<kiko> oh
<kiko> no launchpad error mail?
<matsubara> sivang: well, the problem seems to be with the new binary package hint. when you report a bug in a binary package it automatically adds a Binary package hint in the description, changing the original description.
<kiko> can you see it being executed?
<carlos> kiko: no, and the imports are not being imported
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> mmmmmmmmm
<carlos> kiko: I'm talking with you to know who could take a look while stuart is sleeping ;-)
<kiko> carlos, what script should be running, how is it supposed to be run, and can we ask elmo or Znarl?
<matsubara> sivang: it's better to talk with bradb about it to really confirm if it's a bug or a by design.
<carlos> kiko: the script is called rosetta-poimport.py
<kiko> matsubara, can you summarize the problem sivang is having?
<kiko> carlos, cron or daemon?
<carlos> kiko: and it's a cron job so I guess is a matter of checking first if it's running
<carlos> kiko: cron
<kiko> okay
<kiko> Znarl, elmo: ping
<kiko> carlos, what user does it run as?
<Znarl> kiko : Pong?
<carlos> I think launchpad
<carlos> and it's executed on gangotri, or at least the cron output comes from there
<kiko> Znarl, can you help carlos see why a certain script is not being run in production?
<carlos> Znarl: hi
<sivang> matsubara: okay, will do.
<Znarl> kiko : Sure, glad to help.
<Znarl> carlos : Hello. What do you want me to check?
<carlos> first, I need to know if there is a process called rosetta-poimport.py running
<carlos> Znarl: I think the user is launchpad
<sivang> bradb: ping
<matsubara> kiko: bug 43463
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43463 in malone "duplicated note when reporting a bug against a distro package." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43463
<Znarl> carlos : Yes, rosetta-poimport.py is running.
<carlos> Znarl: how old is it?
<carlos> and would you check if it's stalled?
<carlos> because it's taking a lot of time to finish
<Znarl> carlos : 1000     31085  5.0  2.8 255312 113288 ?       Ssl  17:36   3:15 python /srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/cronscripts/rosetta-poimport.py -q
<sivang> carlos: so rf-refresh was meant to always be executed in ~/canonical/rocketfuel/$WORKDIR(=launchpad) ? and not in ~/canonical/lptrees/rocketfuel/launchpad ?
<matsubara> kiko: if you report a bug in a binary package, we change the original description adding a "Binary Package hint: $binarypackage" and the original description is appended as the first comment.
<sivang> carlos: (given $WORKDIR was automatically created with rf-get)
<carlos> sivang: right
<carlos> the one on lptrees is updated already with the rsync
<carlos> Znarl: hmm, is not normal that it takes so much time, would you kill it, please?
<Znarl> carlos : ok.
<carlos> Znarl: the cron daemon will execute it again without any data lose
<carlos> Znarl: thank you
<Znarl> carlos : It's dead.
<carlos> Znarl: ok, thanks
<sivang> matsubara: so https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package is always for filing bugs against bin pkgs?
<sivang> matsubara: what's the way to report a bug against a source package? or are we only allowing reports against bin pkgs?
<bradb> sivang: pong
<bradb> sivang: ah, interesting
<matsubara> sivang: no, ideally you would report a bug in a sourcepackage. If you don't know the name of the sourcepackage, you can report it in a bin package (as you did) and we try to re-assign it to the correct sourcepackage, leaving the binary-package hint. 
<bradb> sivang: You've found a bug with the recent bin pkg change, I think.,
<matsubara> sivang: but bradb can clarify this better to you.
<sivang> matsubara: k, thanks
* sivang high fives for quiclk backlog absorption.
* sivang high fives bradb , that is
<jordi> carlos: hmm, I don't think that DB update I requested happened?
<bradb> sivang: +filebug is for reporting bugs on packages, whether bin or src
<jordi> a
<carlos> jordi: did you get Stuart's confirmation?
<sivang> bradb: so how do I know if I file it against src or bin?
<jordi> nope
<carlos> jordi: he always send a confirmation
<carlos> so I guess it was not done
<bradb> sivang: The rule is that a Malone user shouldn't care about the difference between a bin or src pkg. Malone figures it out.
<sivang> bradb: (to file this amarok bug, I just did what seemed intuitive, as noted in the reproduction scenario)
<sivang> bradb: I wouldn't mind too much about the note getting duplicated, it's just that at first sight I was sure I did something wrong :) 
<bradb> sivang: You did the right thing. It appears that the Malone bug is that it didn't add the binary package hint to the initial comment, only to the description. This is incorrect, and has the side effect of the duplicate message you're seeing.
<jordi> carlos: ok, up to date on activity reports again
<carlos> jordi: cool, thanks
<sivang> bradb: okay, good to know.
<bradb> sivang: Can you please report a bug on that, btw?
<sivang> bradb: ofcourse.
<bradb> sweet, thanks
<sivang> bradb: when you fix, I'd be interested in knowing where / what modifications were actually needed inside the code , or better be guided by you to try and come up with a patch myself. but the former is more realistic :)
<bradb> sivang: I can send you a patch with a test in about 10-15 minutes, which might be helpful to figuring things out.
<sivang> bradb: cool, please do.
<jordi> carlos: ok, I'm done for today I think
* carlos too
<jordi> carlos: do you need anything from me, from what you said in the morning?
<carlos> Znarl: I will send you an email if I see tonight that it's stalled again. Thanks for your help
<jordi> carlos: I'm so up to date I have a half-written activity report for this week even.
<carlos> jordi: no, I think you did it perfect ;-)
<carlos> jordi: thank you
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<sivang> later carlos 
<sivang> and jordi 
<Znarl> carlos : Best results if that email goes to RT.
<jordi> laters
<jordi> hmm
<jordi> I know what I'm missing
<jordi> gah
<carlos> Znarl: sure!
<carlos> jordi: your brain?
* carlos hides
<kiko> hmmm, Znarl , very strange that that script hung. it never happened before
<sivang> malone #43560
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43560 in example-content "Interesting files in Examples folder" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43560
<sivang> err
<sivang> malone #43650
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43650 in malone "New binary package hint causes duplication of initial bug report note." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43650
<sivang> bradb: ^^
<Znarl> kiko : We've not had any network problems, core machines crashing or other events which may have caused it to hang.
* kiko cries
<matsubara> sivang: why not update bug 43463?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43463 in malone "duplicated note when reporting a bug against a distro package." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43463
<bradb> I'll fix both of them! :P
<sivang> more Karma for brad ! :)
<sivang> matsubara: I had the wrong impressions, due to brain damage I must opne a new one in order to change original descripiont
<sivang> matsubara: will do next time.
<sivang> still getting that PQM error when pulling, /me goes to check if keys are all signed propely as noted in RFS
<bradb> sivang: patch: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelCPWPt.html
<bradb> It's pretty simple one, but at least it shows: 1. a fix starts with a test and ends with the implementation to make the test pass and 2. a few hints about where various bits of code live
<sivang> bradb: taking a look now, I don't have the HTTP password so I need to scp it ;-)
<bradb> ah, heh
<sivang> bradb: so bug.py is the test? seems more like the fix 
<bradb> sivang: The test is in bug-pages.txt.
<sivang> bradb: k, that is more logical. thanks, I'll look now to see about those various bits of code and there living place.
<sivang> does anybody know if scott's and jbailey's rookery repos are needed if one is using dapper? (this is the source list setup in RFS)
<kiko> sivang, shouldn't be
<sivang> kiko: thanks, that's what I thought.
* sivang makes a note to remove them once dapper is released and used throughout the launchpad team.
<sivang> heh, launchpad-depdencies got fatter since last time I used it :)
<Keybuk> sivang: iirc, the current bzr is uploaded to dapper now
<Keybuk> you should be using that, rather than the dailies
<sivang> Keybuk: I already am, thanks for the note :)
<sivang> hmm, has the location for the importd public key has changed? I can't seem to import it from /home/importd/public_html/importd@chinstrap.pub
<sivang> (again , from the RFS instructions)
<kiko> why do you need it
<sivang> kiko: good question. Been following RFS like a blind. don't you need to have it, and sign it in order to be able to push branches? (and pqm's as well)
<sivang> kiko: never mind, I'll leave it for now and go on with setup.
* lamont tries to figure out how to cherry-pick patches in bzr to apply to another branch
<bradb> lamont: One way, I think, is to use bzr diff -r1..2
<bradb> stub's the cherry pick master though
<lamont> bradb: yeah - I figured that part out...  my next question is how confused will I be later... :0)(
<bradb> heh
<kiko> don't use diff
<kiko> unless you want to loose history
<kbrooks> huh?
<kbrooks> kiko: svn diff doesnt automatically lose history in the diffed files. so why should bzr diff do that?
<kiko> phone
<kiko> well, how is lamont going to apply the diff to a tree?
<kiko> if he uses patch...
<kbrooks> kiko: ahhh
<kbrooks> kiko: <rcs> diff loses history by design. ok. got that
<lamont> kiko: I used bzr merge
<kiko> yeah
<lamont> but then, bzr log doesn't show the log entries for the merged versions (it wasn't the full set, you see..)(
<kbrooks> kiko: "yeah" to me?
<kiko> kbrooks, no and I am curious bout your reply
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Fixes bug 39312 (Launchpad pages grab focus when they finish loading). Fixes bug 43261 (Advanced search page lacks style sheet), and puts the page on a markup diet. Clarifies '[tab] ' explanation in Rosetta. (r3541: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in launchpad "Launchpad pages grab focus when they finish loading" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43261 in launchpad "Advanced search page lacks style sheet." [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43261
<sivang> hmm , is stub supposed to come online ?
<sivang> make schema is failing for me, after following DatabaseSetup
<sivang> traceback goes deep to:
<sivang>   File "/home/sivan/canonical/rocketfuel/launchpad/database/schema/../../lib/zope/proxy/__init__.py", line 21, in ?
<sivang>     from zope.proxy._zope_proxy_proxy import *
<sivang> ImportError: No module named _zope_proxy_proxy
<elmo> run make
<sivang> elmo: thanks, now move forward to make schema?
<elmo> right
<sivang> weird, same thing. maybe I need a clean tree and retry?
<elmo> eh, how is your current tree not clean?
<sivang> elmo: failing make schema before make
<elmo> no that shouldn't matter
<elmo> hang on - just 'make' gives you that error?
<sivang> nope, it does not. it just spits:
<sivang> python2.4 utilities/shhh.py make -C sourcecode build PYTHON=python2.4 \ PYTHON_VERSION=2.4 LPCONFIG=default
<sivang> and that's all
<elmo> do you have a sourcecode/zope/src/zope/proxy/_zope_proxy_proxy.so
* sivang pokes
* kbrooks thinks
<kbrooks> who are you, elmo? :-)
<kiko> link_external_sourcecode, sivang?
<sivang> elmo: I do
<sivang> kiko: ?
<salgado> sivang, try adding a 'import zope; print zope.__file__' line before the import that is failing in lib/zope/proxy/__init__.py
<sivang> salgado: did that
<salgado> sivang, and what did it print?
<BjornT> sivang: try: make -C sourcecode/zope
<sivang> salgado: /home/sivan/canonical/rocketfuel/launchpad/database/schema/../../lib/zope/__init__.pyc
<sivang> BjornT: done, no erros
<sivang> BjornT: make schema still fails
<BjornT> sivang: and does sourcecode/zope/src/zope/proxy/_zope_proxy_proxy.so exist?
<sivang> BjornT: correct
<elmo> sivang: does lib/zope ?
<BjornT> sivang: hmm, not sure what is wrong. do you have read access to _zope_proxy_proxy.so?
<sivang> elmo: yep. lib/zope is there full of stuff
<sivang> elmo: launchpad/lib/zope/proxy doesn't have the produced .so, only sourcecode/zope/src/zope/proxy/_zope_proxy_proxy.so
<sivang> BjornT: checking
<elmo> sivang: lib/zope should be a symlink
<elmo> your tree is fux0red
<elmo> just rsync a working pre-built tree off of chinstrap
<sivang> BjornT: -rwxr-xr-x
<BjornT> sivang: yeah, what elmo said
<sivang> elmo, BjornT : thanks *alot* guys, I will fix that now
<sivang> elmo: is this the only symlink full dir on the tree? 
<lifeless> kiko: they were disabled at steves request
<lifeless> kiko: because the time to run their test suites was non trivial. 
<salgado> sivang, almost everything inside lib/ is a symlink to a directory inside sourcecode/
<lifeless> and as had no evidence of how big a problem it *would* be, all I could do is say *I think* it will be a problem.
<lifeless> sivang: bzr st should tell you
<lifeless> sivang: as it tracks teh symlinks
* bradb heads off, later all
#launchpad 2006-05-14
<sivang> lifeless: could you tell me why I am getting bzr: ERROR: Revision {pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com-20060507115829-e0e65b77a04377e6} not present in inventory.
<sivang> lifeless: when I do bzr st ?
<sivang> lifeless: (acutally that also happend with rocketfuel-refresh)
<sivang> lifeless: still due to the broken slinks in lib/zope ?
<lifeless> you took your rsync late last week
<lifeless> at just the wrong time. Like elmo says, update your rsynced copy.
<sivang> lifeless: okay, I just thought to try and use bzr to recreate the symlinks :)
* sivang regets RF
<sivang> lifeless: if the importd key is no longer neccessary (there is not explenation why it was mentioned in the RFS doc) can we rmeove it from the document instructions and leave the pqm bit only?
<lifeless> I'll have a look at the page later
<sivang> lifeless: okay, thanks.
<ploum> well, I found on the Ubuntu wiki the idea of a gnome launchpad front-end as a google SoC
<ploum> great idea
<ploum> I really like it
<ploum> I submitted a SoC proposition about it
<ploum> if anyone want to mentor it
<kiko> hey 
<kiko> that is very cool ploum 
<kiko> I'd be happy to mentor it
<ploum> cool :-)
<ploum> I you are already a registered mentor, you can read it
<kiko> pygtk?
<ploum> indeed
<kiko> I am no such thing
<kiko> but I can become one
<ploum> I was thinking about it p
<mdke> will the licensing work?
<kiko> it's just a front-end, right?
<ploum> kiko: here's the submission (sorry for the formating) : http://ploum.fritalk.com/soc4.txt
<sivang> ploum: I am also willing to help, I worked on LaunchpadIntegration previously, and they seem to have some in common :)
<ploum> great :-)
<mdke> ploum: what a great idea
<ploum> mdke: I stole it on the wiki ;-)
<ploum> but I found it so great, I couldn't resist to propose myself ;-)
<mdke> I'm sure you can do it proud
<kiko> ploum, okay, so it's a front-end only to the bug part of launchpad
<kiko> so gmalone?
<ploum> kiko: I was thinking to extend it also for specifications, support and translations 
<kiko> ah
<kiko> I see
<kiko> that I'm not so sure about
<ploum> but the bug part is the most important IMHO
<kiko> becomes fuzzier in intent
<ploum> indeed
<kiko> in particular because a single UI that covers translations and specs, well... it's like emacs :)
<sivang> heh
<ploum> kiko: that's why I wrote that it will not be a monolithic application
<ploum> but you are right
<ploum> the first and important part is malone
<ploum> others are bonus
<sivang> kiko: emacs is not _that_ bad :)
<kiko> emacs is a disaster
<ploum> emacs is the "thing"
<ploum> there's no other word
<kiko> like john carpenter's thing?
<ploum> like it
<ploum> :-)
<kiko> I control-X control C you!
<ploum> argh !
<ploum> :wq!
<ploum> (that my shield)
<kiko> :x! is for the eleet
<kiko> :wq is so old-skool
* ploum must be old school
<ploum> I always say : emacs is really faster than vim.... if you have more than 17 fingers per hand
<ajmitch> kiko: what are you saying? emacs is the one true OS
<ploum> :-D
<kiko> ajmitch, obviously!
* mdke prefers gedit
<ploum> ajmitch: I don't agree. It lacks of a text editor
<ajmitch> hah
<kiko> doesn't it have something called viper?
<kiko> I thought it did
<sivang> ajmitch++
* ajmitch thinks a decent frontend to launchpad, even for malone, may work best with the xml-rpc interface
<ploum> ajmitch: is there any documentation about this interface ?
<ajmitch> I don't think the interface is really done yet :)
<mdke> ploum: dig around on the LP wiki
<sivang> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneXmlRpcInterface
<mdke> there is something about it, even if just a spec
<ploum> well, now I hope that the project will be selected..
<ajmitch> ploum: why is that?
<ajmitch> all the SoC code has to be for free software, too
<ploum> indeed..
<kiko> ajmitch, really?
<ajmitch> kiko: yep
<kiko> -- /for/ free software? 
<mdke> the code *produced* has to be free software
<kiko> that's what I understood too
<ajmitch> that is what I meant
<kiko> then I didn't understand your comment at all :)
<ajmitch> ok :)
<mdke> kiko: you get a t-shirt for being a mentor...
<ajmitch> I didn't mean that they'd necessarily exclude writing an app to interface with an evil, proprietary, RMS-hating web app
<kiko> oh good!
<mdke> can't believe the t-shirt thing is so low down the faq
<kiko> mdke, yeah, I mean, I /really/ need an extra t-shirt!
<mdke> you should mentor a few projects then
<ajmitch> mdke: I should have signed up to be a mentor then
<kiko> ajmitch, are you in need of extra clothing
<ajmitch> of course
<ajmitch> I live in freezing dunedin
<mdke> I could do with a google tie
<kiko> there are other places that are inhabitable on the planet I believe
<ajmitch> there are
<ajmitch> dunedin isn't so bad
<lifeless> dunedin rocks
<mdke> I'm torn between my brain telling me that dunedin must be in australia, and some kind of instinct shouting "Scotland!"
<kiko> it's in middle-earth.
<mdke> ah, neither
<lifeless> mdke: its a little bit of scotland in New Zealand
<lifeless> legend has it the street map is a clone of edinborough
<ajmitch> without regarding hills at all
<mdke> ah, there is one in scotland too, phew
<lifeless> complete with cul de sacs that in edinborough butted up against cliffs, but in new zealand make no sense
<mdke> sounds cool
<kiko> I wonder if lifeless meant edimburgh
<kiko> err
<kiko> edinburgh
<kiko> or if that is the old spelling
<lifeless> kiko: my bad
<ajmitch> even mpt_ decided that dunedin was the place to be
<ajmitch> lifeless: btw I'll be in sydney for a week or so in early july
<lifeless> sweet
<ploum> thanks mdke. kiko : in order to become a mentor, I think you just have to ask JaneW
<ploum> (or sivang too . There must be plenty of projects ;-) )
<ploum> (and a need for a lot of mentors)
<ploum> good night all
<sivang> ploum: already signed, and emailed pygi where I think I can mentor :)
<sivang> night ploum :-)
<ploum> :-)
<sivang> elmo: fresh checkout, 'make schema' works beautifully.
<sivang> night all
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=lifeless]  Fix 'make importdcheck' by using the same path hack as test.py. Made the 'importdcheck' make rule a little more consistent with others, too. (r3542: Andrew Bennetts)
<spiv> Good grief.  I sent that merge request almost 12 hours ago.
<kiko> I asked lifeless about this and yet... no change 
<lifeless> kiko:  ?
<kiko> PQM slowness?
<lifeless> kiko: I answered you
<lifeless> its reweaving on every merge, there is inconsistent data in the cloud of branches
<kiko> you answered, but no change has happened yet. :)
<lifeless> it will be fixes by moving to knits
<lifeless> and that is in progress
<lifeless> *fixed*
<lifeless> I have a test knit branch up. Have you played with it ?
<lifeless> I emailed launchpad@ about this
<kiko> I haven't had the guts but I might tomorrow
<kiko> this week is review week though -- no time for anything extra
<lifeless> so, if you want a smooth transition, dont nag :)
<lifeless> knit conversions take > 24 hours and 2 gbs of RAM
<kiko> I don't think I have the hardware either!
<lifeless> I want to be 100% sure that I have a smoother path for the devs, with no mistakes, before we move. Or nothing will get done for a week
<lifeless> I will have the key data preconverted, and instructions on how to use it to make your conversions much faster
<lifeless> (minutes or hours rather than days)
<kiko> lifeless, well, I really wish we didn't take 8h to merge; could better testing on the LP tree when releasing new public versions
<kiko> have helped?
<lifeless> no.. its a pathological behaviour in weaves
<lifeless> to repair all the data into canonical form is ~ 24 hours per branch
<lifeless> knits avoid needing to repair it
<lifeless> -> knits are important.
<stub> I'm out phone shopping and stuff - probably 4 hours
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [trivial]  Make test_enum expect IntegrityError as an alternative to ProgrammingError, and disable test_mxDateTime. (r56: Andrew Bennetts)
<spiv> Excellent... maybe the buildbot merge will actually work *finally*.
<spiv> I guess I'll know in about 4 hours :(
<spiv> lifeless: I don't understand why a merge to non-launchpad branch should still be so slow... is it re-weaving even if the launchpad branch hasn't changed?
<mpt> Gooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<lifeless> spiv: shouldn't be.
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, that merge to sqlobject took several hours, just a merge to rocketfuel.
<spiv> s/just/just like/
<spiv> lifeless: It's currently doing a buildbot merge request, so if you want to, you could take a peek and see what balleny is doing with non-launchpad merge requests.
<lamont> where does launchpad's morgue live?
<spiv> lamont: You mean old packages?
<lamont> spiv: yeah - packages that say "removed" but that I need the debs for.  specifically linux-image-2.6.15-*-{itanium,mckinley}-smp.deb
<spiv> lamont: If you look at a source package in launchpad, it has links to old versions, which have links to downloads.
<lamont> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+package/linux-image-2.6.15-19-mckinley-smp
<lamont> is not helping me...
<spiv> That is a spectacularly unhelpful page :)
<spiv> mpt_: lamont found this rather uninformative page https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+package/linux-image-2.6.15-19-mckinley-smp
<lamont> spiv: what I want is the .deb.... clues?
<spiv> lamont: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/178649 ?
<spiv> (from the "dapper ia64" link on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/2.6.15-19.29)
<spiv> lamont: which links to https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/178649/linux-image-2.6.15-19-mckinley
<spiv> Extremely convoluted, but it appears to all be there.
<lamont> so how did you get there?
<spiv> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/2.6.15-19.29 "dapper ia64" -> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/178649 "linux-image-2.6.15-19-mckinley-smp 2.6.15-19.29" -> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/178649/linux-image-2.6.15-19-mckinley
<lifeless> jamesh: ping - review for you to do
<lifeless> stub: theres a review for you to do
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<spiv> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> let's voip
<spiv> sure, just plugging in.
<mpt> spiv, yes, I showed that page to sabdfl in London
<mpt> or one of its siblings, anyway
<mpt> it's bug 32241
<ddaa> jamesh: spiv: mpool: SteveA: lifeless: meeting in 16 mins
<SteveA> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> where is my mind... where is my mind?
* ddaa looks in the coffee pot, just to be sure
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> way out in the water, see it swimming
<spiv> SteveA: http://hg.thinkmo.de/moin/1.5?f=2d62b4450b70;file=MoinMoin/parser/wiki.py
<ddaa> jamesh: spiv: -> #launchpad-meeting
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> i have a simple question
<fabbione> ubuntu-x-swat has been subscribed to a bunch of bugs..
<fabbione> some of these were bugs in other packages
<fabbione> like package foo
<fabbione> and ubuntu-x-swat (as team) doesn't give a shit^W^W^Wcare about foo
<fabbione> how do i unsubscribe the team from that bug?
<SteveA> fabbione: please tell me an actual package (or a URL to a package) that is subscribed, that you want to unsubscribe
<fabbione> SteveA: several.. how do i that?
<SteveA> i don't know much about bug subscription UIs, but if you give me a URL, i'll have a better chance of seeing what's going on
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/36511
<fabbione> this one for example
<fabbione> that's nvidia binary driver issue
<fabbione> and infinity takes care of them manually.. originally reported against xorg
<fabbione> and as swat i don't care to be subscribed to them
<fabbione> so i want to avoid getting extra emails etc.
<SteveA> and in the menu, top left, you just have
<SteveA> "subscribe" and "subscribe someone else"? 
<fabbione> yes
<SteveA> no "unsubscribe team"
<fabbione> exactly
<SteveA> okay, that feature hasn't landed yet :-(   it's being coded right now
<fabbione> at least make that available to the team owners
<SteveA> so, answer is... ask stub 
<fabbione> oh meh dude
* fabbione sighs
<SteveA> it's on it's way man
<fabbione> SteveA: i am going to add you to the kernel team and x-team just to let you understand the spam :D
<fabbione> or better
<fabbione> i will add launchpad mailing lists :P
* SteveA pings stub
<stub> Yo
<SteveA> hi stub
<SteveA> so, the "unsubscribe team" UI hasn't landed in production yet
<SteveA> don't know if it's landed in RF
<SteveA> fabbione has a team he wants unsubscribed from various bugs
<SteveA> would you help him identify those bugs, then do it on production?
<fabbione> SteveA: i need to do it bit by bit
<fabbione> there are about 420 bugs to parse
<SteveA> well, stub could give you a table of subscribed bugs with some information
<SteveA> then you could mark that table with the ones you want unsubscribed, perhaps
<SteveA> or, maybe you can just give a list of bug numbers to stub
<fabbione> SteveA: it will still requires me to go and read all the bug...
<fabbione> just let me know when i can do it
<fabbione> so that i can avoid getting 340839483947 extra emails
<SteveA> bradb or kiko will be able to say when the actual UI will land
<SteveA> they'll be around in a few hours
<stub> Yup. I can generate reports, or if you can give me some rules I might be able to bulk unsubscribe the worst offenders (eg. all bugs targetted to package foo you don't care about)
<fabbione> ok i will wait for kiko and bradb and bitch them :)
<SteveA> sabdfl: bzr conf call?
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'm in
<carlos> ddaa: hi, around?
<SteveA> carlos: i expect he'll be back in 15-20 mins
<carlos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<Russell> i have +spec question
<Russell> i have a "Specification" question... after someone set new specification, who can set the Definition Status?
<Russell> the registrant, or an admin?
<ddaa> hey carlos
<carlos> ddaa: hi
<carlos> ddaa: I registered the product gettext some time ago to get a bzr mirror of its cvs
<ddaa> right
<carlos> but I detected that they moved the server to another place
<carlos> how should we handle that?
<ddaa> there's a bug filed somewhere about that being brainded
<carlos> update the information on launchpad and your scripts will handle it?
<ddaa> but basically you have to tell me
<Russell> can someone plz answer my question?
<carlos> Russell: I don't know the answer for sure, but I think the owner of the product where the spec is stored
<carlos> ddaa: ok, I just told you it, what information do you need?
<Russell> carlos: ok thanks a lot
<ddaa> carlos: the updated cvs details, as you would enter them in the form
<ddaa> ATM, I think you need admin to do that.
<ddaa> numerous historical and bad reason why this is that way
<ddaa> lot of hard work to fix properly
<carlos> ddaa: ok, I will send you an email with that information
<sivang> morning all
<carlos> sivang: morning
<carlos> sivang: is your launchpad tree working now?
<sivang> mornign carlos !
<sivang> carlos: indeed :)
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<sivang> carlos: elmo helped me to find out that my zope/lib had been deprived of its symlinks, and became real duplicated files.
<sivang> carlos: which caused the whole trouble.
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> what do you want done with your current reviews
<lifeless> will you do them in evenings? or should I reallocate now
<spiv> Reallocate, please.
<carlos> sivang: oh, I see
<lifeless> jamesh: around ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> I've given you the branch of bjorns that was merge-conditional
<lifeless> hopefully you will have nothing to do there
<lifeless> its because andrew is on jury duty now
<spiv> There shouldn't be much to worry about with that branch.
<lifeless> also, bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes/ is coming up to 4 days, can you do it today ?
<jamesh> I've got it open in an editor window.  Will finish it off
<lifeless> jamesh: great, thanks
<carlos> BjornT: With the new pagetest infrastructure, could we move the new tests with the doctests? The new system makes really simple the mix of http tests with usual python tests so we could test a view class and at the same time, how it renders
<carlos> SteveA: ^^^
<BjornT> carlos: i would say, no. page tests are used to test the page on a much higher level than normal doctests do. if the view class is complex, doctests still serve a purpose.
<carlos> BjornT: I'm not talking about not doing doctests
<carlos> but to mix both kind of tests
<carlos> so we have a single place with all tests for the same context
<lifeless> carlos: will it improve or reduce clarity though
<lifeless> carlos: in bzr we have very clear separation of 'internals' and 'rendering' issues in the test suite. 
<carlos> lifeless: I'm talking about the view classes testing
<lifeless> carlos: I think it helps myself, because its very clear where to go to analyse a internal or rendering issue, and where to put the tests.
<carlos> perhaps we should move the view classes with the pagetests, don't know
<lifeless> carlos: yes, I know you are.
<carlos> lifeless: you are right that database tests should not be mixed with the render part
<carlos> but a view class is part of the rendering, isn't it?
<BjornT> carlos: i'm not sure it will help much. the new page test system doesn't give you access to view class.
<lifeless> carlos: mmm, maybe
<BjornT> carlos: well, the view class is used to render the page, so is the database class.
<carlos> BjornT: I know, but the same way I create the view class inside doctests, I could do it inside the same testing files for pagetests
<carlos> BjornT: but the view class is a direct part of the way the page renders
<lifeless> carlos: lets ask this a different way
<lifeless> carlos: testing the rendering tests the page template. Testing the view tests form processing, testing the db class tests core business logic.
<lifeless> carlos: is it helpful to have page template tests and form logic tests in the same place ? [what does it help, what does it make easier? will it improve narrative tests?] 
<carlos> I think the answer is yes, you have methods there that populate the form, so you could test first the view class output and later teh rendering, if the first works and the second fails, you know the bug is with the template
<carlos> if both fail, you know that the problem is in the way you process the form or you prepare the data to be rendered
<carlos> s/or you prepare/or the way you prepare/
<lifeless> BjornT: what do you think?
<carlos> if you change the view class, sometimes, you need to fix the template
<carlos> if you have both together, you can do it more easy IMHO
<carlos> the database code changes is different as you are changing a public API
<lifeless> the view class is a public api too
<lifeless> (many templates to one view, many views to one content class)
<BjornT> lifeless, carlos: well, a view class is often used in more than one page, so the view class tests will be scattered around in pagetests/ somewhere. i think it's valuable to have specific tests for the view class in a single place, in doc/.
<lifeless> BjornT: I agree with you.
<lifeless> in fact its this Many-1, Many-1 groupings that drive the separation IMO.
<carlos> BjornT: hmm, that's a good point
<carlos> this drives me to the my next question, should we use the same file to document/test view and database code?
<carlos> Rosetta does it, for instance, doc/pofile.txt tests both, the view and the database
<lifeless> definately not
<lifeless> IMNSHO
<carlos> should we use pofile.txt and pofile-view.txt then?
<lifeless> for the same reason - there can be more than one view per content class
<lifeless> so we should ensure that tests for the content class are in one place, not scattered with each view
<carlos> well, pofile.txt tests all objects defined at interfaces/pofile.py and the same for the view
<lifeless> that said, if there is only one view, I think its ok to put the view tests with the content class tests.
<lifeless> because we dont want to make the common case difficult
<carlos> so you want one test file per view class?
<carlos> except for the cases where we just have one single view class?
<lifeless> carlos: what do you think, does it make sense? or is it going to make it harder to work with ?
<carlos> well, I would prefer to have one single file for database code and one single file for all view testing
<carlos> but I also understand that multiple views is the same use case that requires multiple files for the pagetests
<carlos> lifeless: if we do such split, I would prefer to have something like doc/views/ to store the view tests
<carlos> instead of having all together in a single directory
<BjornT> carlos: we already have doc/foo-pages.txt
<carlos> BjornT: but if we should create one file per each view class we have, that list would explode, right?
<carlos> BjornT: btw, I just saw on those files you pointed to me, that we have a TestRequest class, I will be able to kill a dummy one that daf had to create for our tests :-D
<BjornT> carlos: not really. it's not one file per view class, it's one file (sometimes more) per 'foo', for example product-pages.txt, bug-pages.txt.
<carlos> BjornT: ok
<ploum> carlos: how is it possible that you have so much karma in translations only ! it's incredible !
<carlos> ploum: I'm a cheater
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> ploum: it's due some admin tasks I did
<carlos> I need to figure a way to prevent this to happen
<ploum> ah ! Ok... It seems so huge ;-)
<carlos> ploum: I had to import manually all OpenOffice translations and the .po files lack the translator credits and my account was used as the author of those translations
<ploum> ehe :-)
<ploum> Funny :-)
<SteveA> jamesh: ping?
<SteveA> mpt_: ping
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> Mh... moving a bunch of bugs from launchpad to launchpad-bazaar
<ddaa> bradb: do you think it would be useful to have project milestones?
<ddaa> I created 1.0, 1.1, future, oops, and oops-timeout milestones on launchpad-bazaar to preserve the milestone information when moving bugs, but it strikes me that this loses the ability of seeing the milestone information for a whole project in a synthetic way.
<bradb> ddaa: It could be useful for Launchpad, but I'm not sure about other projects.
<ddaa> If it's useful for us, it's at least useful to one project :)
<ddaa> might be useful for other ones... though I admit that large projects tend to be highly idiosyncrasic
<ddaa> No use comparing Apache and Gcc...
<bradb> ddaa: (Sorry, making breakfast, doing email, etc.) If we can think of a few other examples than LP--which often takes to be an exception to its own rules--it could be interesting to explore further.
<bradb> s/takes to be/tends to be/
<salgado> yo kiko
<salgado> what about the review of that mirror prober changes I did?
<kiko> did you send me a link or heckle me for it?
<salgado> I sent you the link, but didn't heckle you, no
<kiko> no heckling
<salgado> I'll mail you the diff now, so you don't forget it. :)
<kiko> no review
<kiko> :-P
* salgado should know that already
<kiko> it's better to wait for me to have a free slot
<kiko> than to make my inbox situation even worse :)
<kiko> I will have a free slot in an hour
<salgado> that's great
<kiko> salgado, hande's email suggests we need to get shipit in the next rollout. will that happen?
<salgado> I need to coordinate with a reviewer
<kiko> you'll be dead!
<kiko> salgado, what was the bug number for the .manifest
<salgado> don't remember
<salgado> I'll find it
<salgado> bug 43652
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43652 in ubuntu-cdimage "Need a text file containing the list of ISO images that releases.ubuntu.com (and all its mirrors) should have" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43652
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> who is test@canonical.com and how is (s)he landing code in Launchpad?
<kiko> landing code?
<sabdfl> i just saw this in pending merges:
<sabdfl>     test@canonical.com 2006-03-23 add IBranchSetAPI.link_branch_to_bug()
<sabdfl> after a merge from RF to al old branch
<sabdfl>                         merged: test@canonical.com-20060323072900-b13ed1f4113f7958
<sabdfl>                         committer: test@canonical.com
<sabdfl>                         branch nick: BugWatches-part-2
<sabdfl>                         timestamp: Thu 2006-03-23 07:29:00 +0000
<sabdfl>                         message:
<sabdfl>                           fix test failures.
<kiko> sabdfl, that's BjornT's landing
<kiko> and I'm not sure why it happened
<kiko> but it may be related to the zope3.2 landing
<BjornT> ah, that would be me :-/ i was testing the XMLRPC interface, and set BZR_EMAIL to the test user, and probably forgot to unset it before I commited some change.
<salgado> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> hi salgado 
<salgado> BjornT, I have a question on one of the tests you added on the branch I'm reviewing
<salgado> +If the user chooses "Yes", a bugtask will be added to the bug.
<salgado> +
<salgado> +    >>> request = LaunchpadTestRequest(
<salgado> +    ...     form={'CONFIRM': '', 'field.product': 'alsa-utils',
<salgado> +    ...           'field.bugtracker': '2'})
<salgado> does this actually test the rendering of self.confirmation_page ?
<salgado> or just the form data processing?
<BjornT> salgado: only the form data processing. the rendering is tested in a page test.
<salgado> ah, right. I must have overlooked the pagetest then
<salgado> I found it a bit confusing because you replace self.index on that page, and in the doctest it's not trivial to see that it changes itself into a confirmation page depending on the button you click
<BjornT> salgado: true. i should check that the confirmation page is indeed used.
<salgado> yeah, that'd be good
<salgado> anyway, that branch looks good. you have r=salgado
<salgado> I'm assuming the work to improve the widget and to allow adding a bug watch to an existing task will be comming soon, right?
<BjornT> thanks. yes, the widget work should be done this week.
<salgado> hey kiko, let's do some code review? ;)
<kiko> salgado, 5 minutes turkish
<BjornT> kiko: while you're in code review code, maybe you could review https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileGoGA4C.html? it's a small patch to fix the problem with the wrapping of bug notifications.
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> having a snack, back in a few minutes
<SteveA> ok
<sivang> kiko: I can't find a bug report for the milestones with private bugs display prevention, should I file one?
<kiko> matsubara?
<kiko> sivang, coordinate with matsubara but yes I guess
<matsubara> sivang: which bug are you looking for?
<sivang> matsubara: not a bug yet, you recall the milestone page from yesterday ?
<matsubara> sivang: yes. 
<ddaa> SteveA: I'm here
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileh336Mc.html
<jordi> kiko, carlos, sabdfl: ping?
<jordi> oh, and SteveA is also here
<kiko> yes jordi?
<carlos> jordi: pong
<jordi> ok, so there's this debate on the gaim list wether to adopt rosetta or not.
<jordi> Two people contrary to the move wield the QA issues to be against it.
<jordi> "because anyone can translate"
<jordi> An obvious remedy would be to create the Gaim translators, but I always try to defeat that idea in the list.
<carlos> jordi: did you offered them to use the Ubuntu one?
<jordi> yes, but you know some teams are greatly oversized there.
<jordi> I always offer the Ubuntu translators group.
<carlos> jordi: btw, Xanax use case needs their own translation team created
<jordi> I saw that. It's the suck.
<jordi> That's why I was pinging mark as well.
<jordi> carlos: did you see my post re: install-guide?
<jordi> carlos: do you have any take on that one?
<carlos> no, I didn't see it
<jordi>  carlos, I need to say something to rebate the QA question.
<jordi> Would a Gaim translators group be a possibility that we can ofer?
<jordi> offer
<jordi> I don't like the idea, but gaim would be good press.
<carlos> jordi: I think is something we should offer, yes
<jordi> do we need kiko/stevea/sabdfl to OK this?
<jordi> I fear this will open a cascade of petitions though.
<jordi> Plone, zwiki...
<kiko> jordi, can you explain the problem to me? it seems that translation teams are an appropriate solution for their problem. what is your issue with it?
<carlos> kiko: the main thing is that we want to reduce the amount of translation teams
<carlos> and reuse as much infrastructure as possible
<jordi> kiko: we try to encourage people using ubuntu translators
<jordi> else we will get the GTrue translation team and so on.
<jordi> besides, assigning people/teams to groups is an admin request
<kiko> you mean GNU bool?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> why does using a translation team not reuse infrastructure?
<jordi> it's bad enough for Ubuntu translators. Multiply it by 20 and it's madness, unless we make it easy for groups to have an owner (I already asked for that in a bug I think)
<jordi> kiko: already existing teams, mailing lists, etc.
<kiko> so let me get this straight
<jordi> kiko: not saying it wouldn't work for us, just that we've been strongly encouraging Ubuntu tranlsators for a long while.
<kiko> your main issue is that it generates admin overhead?
<jordi> and, as it is now, adding a number of groups creates a big launchpad admin overwork I can't even do
<jordi> that, and that IIRC, mark had the idea of using ubuhntu translators whenever possible.
<kiko> well
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> jordi, but this is for an upstream providing translations, right?
<jordi> yes
<kiko> I mean, they have a right to say "we would prefer to have our own control, rather than allow people on the u-t team to decide what is good for Gaim"
<kiko> do you not agree?
<jordi> absolutely.
<jordi> carlos, kiko: I have a lengthy mail addressing the current concerns in the debate.
<jordi> Should I send, or would you want to proof-read?
<kiko> jordi, I said that because, essentially, the decision to use ubuntu translators is theirs. if they don't want to, they should still be able to control their translations. they should however be strongly encouraged to use it.
<carlos> kiko++
<carlos> jordi: I think is better if someone else reads it
<carlos> It helped me a lot with the problem with Esperanto translations lose
<kiko> carlos, jordi: now, the fact that the team has no owner is a problem and we should/could probably fix it in 1-2h :)
* carlos sees his task list growing.... :-P
<carlos> but kiko++ too
<kiko> salgado, I am having a bit of difficulty explaining the 0.5h thing, which seems to suggest the code can be made simpler.
<salgado> same here...
<kiko> let me hop upstairs
<salgado> do it!
<jordi> kiko, carlos, have a glance at my email.
<kiko> reading
<jordi> k
<jordi> let me get a pointer to this thread
<carlos> jordi: how did you manage to send me the email without date?
<jordi> it's not sent :)
<jordi> I bounced an unsent mail
<jordi> did your client like it? :)
<carlos> jordi: evolution shows the date like ?
<jordi> heh
<jordi> lackss the header
<jordi> lacks
<kiko> going
<carlos> jordi: you have my ok on that email, but I think we should plan something to solve the QA problems with Ubuntu teams
<carlos> the right answer should be that Ubuntu teams rock and we don't have QA issues...
<carlos> for instance, I need to talk with koke and define a better procedure for the Spanish translation team, today we accept anyone that ask to join and that's not good at all...
<carlos> jordi: we should teach people that Ubuntu teams are QA teams no translation teams
<carlos> and for that we should finish the reviwer UI 
<jordi> sorry, I'm at a meeting at work
<jordi> will be back soonish
<carlos> jordi: ok
<jordi> carlos: agree
<jordi> Catalan and Italian teams are trying remedies for this
<carlos> jordi: I did already some fixes to the karma stuff and with some improvements to our UI to give team maintainers the info about how good are people with translations
<carlos> we should be able to improve the procedure
<jordi> should we call for a IRC meeting with team leaders to talk about this?
<carlos> jordi: I still need to take a look to mdke's thread...
<carlos> let me be up to date with the mailing list and we will take about it
<jordi> yes
<jordi> please look at daniel's nylander thread though
<carlos> jordi: if it's in the mailing list, I will take a look
<jordi> k
<jordi> see ther'es a mail by Kamion in the list. It's that.
<jordi> carlos: should I fire the email?
<carlos> kiko: ?
<sabdfl> jordi: np to create a gaim translation team
<sabdfl> group
<sabdfl> they can re-use ubuntu translation teams where those are well run
<sabdfl> so members of the individual language teams can be identical
<jordi> sabdfl: maybe you want to proofread this as well?
<jordi> sabdfl: I'll change that bit on the email
<jordi> oh great
<jordi>  the sf mail archives are fsckd
<jordi> no link for you guys.
<jordi> kiko, sabdfl: I'm waiting for an ok to send this to the gaim people
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: bug 2496 leftover, fixing the login pages crash when user enter a non-ascii password. OOPS-127B7 r=salgado (r3543: Diogo Matsubara)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2496 in launchpad "Launchpad blows up if you try to use non-ascii characters in your password" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2496
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/127B7
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<ThomasZ> question; why is this channel on freenode while there is no source release of launchpad (and thus, its by definition not open source) ?
<jordi> kiko: will answer this from home
<jordi> thanks
<SteveA> ThomasZ: hello.  launchpad isn't open source, true.
<SteveA> freenode isn't just for open source projects, though
<jordi> leaving
<ThomasZ> SteveA: ok
<sabdfl> jordi: +1
<kiko> matsubara, good work.
<matsubara> kiko: thanks.
<mdke> carlos: I have 30 bounce mails for u-translators, any change of turning off some of the notifications and maybe limit it to one per day about pending requests?
<carlos> mdke: sure
<jbailey> matsubara: Your comments on 3157 have URLs with localhost in them. =)
<mdke> carlos: thanks, I feel a bit cheeky asking, but that's a lot of mails in one afternoon ;)
<matsubara> jbailey: I know that. Just a note to myself. I always do that.
<carlos> mdke: welcome to my world of pain ;-)
<carlos> see you later (again)
<mdke> carlos: they are easy to turn off :D I'll do it
<jbailey> matsubara: 'kay.  Making sure it was intentional =)
<mdke> carlos: done
<kiko> hey bradb 
<ploum> hello again
<bradb> kiko: hi
<jordi> sabdfl: k, will apply kiko's comments and send this
<jordi> sent
<ddaa> carlos: updated the cvsroot of gettext, kicked import, let's see if it works
<carlos> ddaa: cool, thanks
<ddaa> carlos: it did not work
<ddaa> same ol' same ol'
<ddaa> ValueError: attempt to patch non extant file : gettext-tools/src/recode-sr-latin.c
<ddaa> no easy fix for that
<carlos> ddaa: But I guess we need to solve it to support cvs server changes, right?
<ddaa> no, it's a "normal" failure mode of cscvs
<ddaa> not specific to changing servers
<carlos> oh, I see
<ddaa> there can be various root causes, proper diagnostic and fixing is a painful manual process, and the system is not really designed to allow throwing up branches to start from scratch
<ddaa> though I'd be inclined to make it easier to do exactly that, what do you think?
<ddaa> (in any case, that would be after we have bzr-native imports, but I'd like to gather some user feedback)
<ddaa> the alternative would be publishing all the data so the users can diagnose and do the fixup themselves
<ddaa> (all the data = cscvs source code and cscvs sqlite cache, the later would probably need asking sabdfl though)
<ddaa> deep down, the problem is "cvs sucks", we cannot fix that, so the suckage is bound to resurface now and then.
<ddaa> carlos: what do you think?
<carlos> ddaa: well, I suppose that throwing what we have at the moment and start again would mean that anyone using it will have broken branches, right?
<ddaa> yes, in the sense that smart merging abilities will be lost
<ddaa> or pulling, etc.
<ddaa> though it's only a problem if people do have outstanding bzr branches
<carlos> hmm, I think that's possible now, but not when people start using launchpad more and more
<carlos> specially when I was the one that requested that import
<carlos> and is ok for me to do it, not sure if someone else is using it
<ddaa> no other bzr branch registered in launchpad
<ddaa> for gettext
<ddaa> carlos: if you wish me to take further action on that import, I'd like if you could send a message to the mailing list
<carlos> launchpad?
<ddaa> Yes. I just had a discussion with SteveA about importd, so he might find that interesting, and might have something to say.
<carlos> ok
<Keybuk> wishlist
<Keybuk> I wish there was a way to add a comment to a Proposed Team Member without approving or declining them
<Keybuk> against what should that be filed?
<salgado> Keybuk, Launchpad
<ddaa> the beauty of punctuation
<salgado> Keybuk, that'd be something like a testimonial supporting (or not) the proposed member?
<Keybuk> reason they weren't approved at a particular meeting
<Keybuk> e.g. "asked to work with a sponsor and come back later"
<lifeless> morning all
<sabdfl> Keybuk: good idea - like a "membership status whiteboard"
#launchpad 2007-05-07
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #112990 in launchpad-answers "Question URL shouldn't break when the question is retargeted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112990
<ubotu> New bug: #113011 in launchpad-answers "Question automatically expired after being open for only 23 hours" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113011
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> moaning
<harrisony> anyone here!?
<jml> harrisony: yes!
<harrisony> do you know how to make launchpad search inside the bug reports not just from the topic?
<harrisony> its really getting painful searching through bugs looking for 1 line in them!
<iGadget> hi
<iGadget> can someone explain to me how I reopen a bug which has status 'fix released'?
<iGadget> I'm trying to reopen #41831
<mpt> harrisony, the bug search should already search bug descriptions, not just their summaries
<harrisony> !bug 41381
<mpt> iGadget, click on the first column in the row that says "Fix Released", and a section will expand including a menu for the bug's status
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41381 in Ubuntu "Wacom Graphire4 digitizer tablet doesnt work under dapper" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41381
<iGadget> !bug 41831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41831 in openoffice.org "Openoffice in dapper has difficulties to redraw menus and icons" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41831 - Assigned to Matthias Klose (doko)
<harrisony> mpt: hmm
<iGadget> ;)
<iGadget> mpt: I'll try, thanks
<harrisony> mpt:  does too ROFL! didnt for me before
<mpt> There are some cases where search terms don't work, regardless of where they are
<mpt> particularly if they have punctuation in them
<iGadget> I wonder if the bug will pop up in my 'subscribed bugs' list now that the bug had been reopened...
<iGadget> It didn't before :)
<harrisony> i think the reason it didnt work is normally i am searching file paths (eg. /usr/lib/beryl/libthumbnail.so), do you know if there is a way to fix that
<iGadget> and it does! Hurray :)
<mpt> iGadget, that's bug 5977
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5977 in malone "Person Bugs page seems to be incomplete" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5977
<iGadget> mpt: well, I've also read reports that only 'open' bugs are listed, so it seems that status 'fix released' is not considered to be 'open' :)
<iGadget> I don't know if 'fix released' also means 'fix applied to updates'...
<iGadget> meaning I should already have the fix on my machine
<mpt> That's what Fix Released means in theory, but not in practice
<iGadget> mpt: I was afraid of that ;)
<iGadget> 41831 is really annoying when you're trying to convince managment to consider Ubuntu on the corporate desktops...
<harrisony> !bug  41831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41831 in openoffice.org "Openoffice in dapper has difficulties to redraw menus and icons" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41831 - Assigned to Matthias Klose (doko)
<iGadget> "well... seems to me we should stick to MS office for now..."
<mpt> I understand
<mpt> but this is the wrong channel for *those* sort of complaints :-] 
<harrisony> iGadget: crossover office makes Office work :D
<iGadget> mpt: I know, I know... but I just need to express my frustrations, so thanks for listening ;)
<iGadget> harrisony: I'd like to stay away from that whenever possible...
<harrisony> iGadget: haha i dont use it but friends do and love it, at least they give back to wine unlike transgaming *looks at cedega with evil eyes*
<iGadget> harrisony: could be just me, but I don't feel that with each new version of wine, more apps start working, quite the opposite actually.
<doko> iGadget: do you see this on current Kubuntu and Ubuntu live CDs? (and btw, why are you discussing this on #launchpad?)
<harrisony> iGadget: transgaming got a copy of wine and then ran off making there own version to support games, crossover office is like ubuntu & debian its a fork but gives back and works together
<iGadget> doko: no, not on live cd's AFAIK. What you're saying is I shouldn't be discussing it here?
<iGadget> harrisony: so you wouldn't mind downloading the latest cedega from cvs and use that instead of paying for it?
<harrisony> iGadget: if i used cedega (i dont currently) i would try the cvs and if that didnt work i would use windows
<doko> iGadget: #launchpad is a channel to develop and discuss launchpad, not ubuntu. so apparently it's a config problem / graphics driver problem on your side. find it and properly report it
<iGadget> doko: sir yes sir! (and how am I possibly to find the source of my problem?!)
<iGadget> harrisony: I just stopped playing windows-only games ;)
<harrisony> iGadget: i dont play games
<doko> iGadget: use a new user, use a reinstall, use a free graphics driver
<iGadget> doko: it's all that - it's a brand new install with a brand new use, on a completely free graphics driver (intel 82852/855GM)
<iGadget> doko: all I did was install both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<iGadget> (actually, the other way around)
<iGadget> and, granted, I played with desktop-effects and beryl a little. But the problem remains when they're both turned off
<zyga> kiko: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #113036 in rosetta "Active translations without reviewers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113036
<ubotu> New bug: #113040 in launchpad "Batch navigation appearance is inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113040
<_Johny> Hello. Do I have to copy-paste those "<........>" fields to my translations?
<harrisony> _Johny: can you give an example
<_Johny> Yeah. look ---> http://rafb.net/p/6nuXcS78.html
<harrisony> in rosetta (translating module of launchpad there is a small little page icon next to the string to translate press that and it copys it down then translate it
<_Johny> I think I got that. Thank you
<WebMaven_> SteveA: how about now?
<SteveA> I'm very busy.  Perhaps email me.
<ubotu> New bug: #113083 in launchpad "Pagetests cannot access librarian files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113083
<robertj_> when a spec is marked as drafting and assigned to a sprint, does that pretty much mean it is done until the spring?
<robertj_> err sprint
<lifeless> not at all, it means that its currently being drafted
<robertj_> lifeless: I wrote the spec, and no-one else has worked on it, so I'm not sure exactly why it went from new to drafting
<lifeless> robertj_: are you at UDS?
<robertj_> lifeless: no
<lifeless> robertj_: then if the spec is slated for UDS, and folk hold a meeting, they'll move it to drafting if they dont want any further meetings.
<robertj_> lifeless: aha, I didn't even know it was scheduled until now :)
<robertj_> lifeless: shouldn't they have assigned a drafter?
<lifeless> robertj_: I dont know what spec it is, so I really ccannoy comment. Aslo, #ubuntu-devel is the right place to talk about the specs for UDS
<robertj_> lifeless: thanks
<radix> Is there a way to get bug search query results in a text format?
<shawarma> robertj_: We had a BOF about it. That's why it was changed.
<shawarma> robertj_: Sorry. -> #ubuntu-devel
<lifeless> radix: look at what bughelper does perhaps
<xivulon> Hi all
<xivulon> Can I raise attention on ticket 4676
<xivulon> Hi was told it would be addressed in a week
<xivulon> But it's still open
<iGadget> xivulon: I guess everybody's busy... but I'll take a look
<iGadget> xivulon: do you have a direct link to that ticket?
<iGadget> I can't seem to find it in launchpad
<xivulon> iGadget: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/4676
<ubotu> New bug: #113108 in launchpad "Pagination links look "funny"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113108
<ubotu> New bug: #113026 in rosetta "Structure permissions doesn't allow file uploading for languages without a team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113026
<xivulon> iGadget: did you get the link>
<ubotu> New bug: #113125 in launchpad "Weird font in Swiftfox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113125
<bashelier> hi, I perhaps have a problem with bzr/LP : I had uploaded a branch via bzr branch [...] , but about one week ago I tried to upload it, so I've use bzr get [...] , made the changes, and then made bzr commit, but one week after the is still no results il Launchpad
<bashelier> the branch seems to haven't been uploaded, did I made something wrong with bzr ?
<bashelier> (sorry for flood)
* LarstiQ will help in a minute after food
<bashelier> LarstiQ: and what about now :)
<LarstiQ> bashelier: slow typing
<eichi> Hello, i have a small question to the launchpad translation part...if i list only the "untranslated" there are often many suggestions there...how can that be? and what can i do then? mark the "best" suggestion? where are they from? from others translations with the same content?
<bashelier> LarstiQ: so don't have any idea ?
<LarstiQ> bashelier: I do, but need to query back and forth, almost done eating
<LarstiQ> so
<LarstiQ> bashelier: you mention some things that confuse me
<LarstiQ> bashelier: but the end result is to get an update copy of a branch on launchpad, right?
<LarstiQ> up to date even
<LarstiQ> bashelier: could you point me at the branch in question?
<bashelier> LarstiQ: right
<LarstiQ> (the launchpad location at least)
<bashelier> LarstiQ: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bashelier/wineui/dev
<bashelier> is this one ok?
* LarstiQ translates it to the lp status page
<LarstiQ> not that hard to do ;) : https://launchpad.net/~bashelier/wineui/dev/
<bashelier> ^^
<LarstiQ> bashelier: it mentions it only has one commit at the moment, this would agree with your observation it hasn't updated, right?
<bashelier> LarstiQ: it has been uploaded one week ago via bzr commit :/
<LarstiQ> ah, but bzr commit usually doesn't upload anything
<bashelier> LarstiQ: and bzr commit reported "branched 2 revisions"
<LarstiQ> nor does it ever say that
<LarstiQ> can we go over the flow of what you did to get to this point?
<LarstiQ> Where did you originally get a branch, inited it yourself, or branched from somewhere else?
<bashelier> LarstiQ: I uploaded the first commit from arthur@ada, bzr get it on an other machine, changed the code, and tried bzr commit
<bashelier> LarstiQ: but the ssh keys were ok
<LarstiQ> bashelier: you literally did 'bzr get https://launchpad.net/~bashelier/wineui/dev/' on the other machine, and then 'bzr commit' after changing some code?
<bashelier> LarstiQ: hum couldn't say that I'm "very sure", but I think this is what I did
<LarstiQ> ok
<LarstiQ> bashelier: do you have access to that machine right now?
<bashelier> LarstiQ: I do have access to arthur@ada and arthur@arthur right now
<LarstiQ> great
<LarstiQ> I think I already know what the issue is, but could you check what `bzr missing` reports on arthur?
<bashelier> LarstiQ: I've deleted the dev dir, should I bzr get before ?
<LarstiQ> you no longer have the branch you made the changes in?
<LarstiQ> that would be the one to issue missing from
<bashelier> LarstiQ: no, didn't keep it after commit...
<LarstiQ> ah, that's a shame
<LarstiQ> well then, we'll just go over the motions to make you familiar with bzr
<LarstiQ> bashelier: go ahead and bzr get it again
<LarstiQ> then make some changes, commit, and try `bzr missing`
<LarstiQ> it should tell you that you have on revision more than the parent branch ( https://launchpad.net/~bashelier/wineui/dev)
<bashelier> LarstiQ: ok, let's do that
<LarstiQ> then, to get it on lp, `bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bashelier/wineui/dev`. 
<bashelier> LarstiQ: bzr get : Branched 1 revision(s)
<LarstiQ> bashelier: good, that's as expected
<bashelier> LarstiQ: now give me five minuts, I'm going to make some changes
<LarstiQ> sure, go ahead
* LarstiQ goes in search of the icecream
<bashelier> LarstiQ: ok, now bzr commit ?
<LarstiQ> bashelier: yes
<bashelier> LarstiQ: Committed revision 2
<bashelier> LarstiQ: now bzr push ?
<LarstiQ> bashelier: exactly
<LarstiQ> bashelier: for subsequent pushes you should be able to just do `bzr push` without the url, if not, do it with the url oncemore and add --remember
<bashelier> LarstiQ: good to know
<LarstiQ> bashelier: with this workflow you can publish your changes when you want, that may be after 1 commit, or after a week and doing 100 whilst traveling
<LarstiQ> bashelier: if you want a more conventional centralized instead of a decentral workflow, see http://bazaar-vcs.org/Tutorials/CentralizedWorkflow
<LarstiQ> which for launchpad translates to: mkdir -p ~/src/project; cd ~/src/project; bzr co sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~team/product/branch local-name; cd local-name; *hack*; bzr commit;
<LarstiQ> and then your commit gets sent to launchpad at the moment you do it
<bashelier> LarstiQ: awesome, thanks a lot :)
<LarstiQ> which is fine in some cases, but not in others. For you to decide how you want to work.
<LarstiQ> bashelier: pleased to be of help, and I type much faster when I'm not trying to eat, so thanks for your patience ;)
<bashelier> LarstiQ: hum SSH keys problem for bzr push
<bashelier> LarstiQ: I can understand, I'm also eating during computing XD
<LarstiQ> bashelier: one thing people often overlook is what account they are accessing launchpad with
<LarstiQ> an explicit sftp://bashelier@bazaar.launchpad.net/... helps in that case
<bashelier> LarstiQ: hum I don't understand, I do have a ssh for each machine I have, but can't push
<bashelier> LarstiQ: ok :)
<LarstiQ> if that isn't the problem, could you pastebin it?
<LarstiQ> ubotu: pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bashelier> LarstiQ: http://pastebin.ca/476006
<LarstiQ> or that :)
<bashelier> ^^
<LarstiQ> exactly
<LarstiQ> you're trying to push as the user 'arthur'
<LarstiQ> but judging from the launchpad url you pasted earlier, your account there is 'bashelier'
<LarstiQ> bashelier: so could your try with bashelier@ ?
<bashelier> LarstiQ: oh ur right, I've changed my nick a couple of days ago
<bashelier> Enter passphrase for key '/home/arthur/.ssh/id_dsa':
<bashelier> LarstiQ: :D
<bashelier> Pushed up to revision 2
<LarstiQ> yay experience :)
<LarstiQ> bashelier: now, if you check https://launchpad.net/~bashelier/wineui/dev/ again, you'll see a second revision has landed
<bashelier> LarstiQ: it does, so thanks a lot dude ;)
<LarstiQ> np
<LarstiQ> bashelier: if you have more bzr questions, you're also welcome in #bzr
<bashelier> new let's hack all night mouhahaha
<LarstiQ> hehe :)
<bashelier> LarstiQ: ok, I'll remember ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #113193 in malone "Launchpad broken in opera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113193
#launchpad 2007-05-08
<poolie> hi
<poolie> i'm trying to add a branch to a bug and i get
<poolie> raise KeyError("'%s' already present in wsgi environment." % key)
<poolie> jml ^^
<jml> poolie: I'll take a look.
<jml> poolie: do you get to see the value of 'key', or a more full error message?
<jml> because that doesn't look like something particularly related to linking a bug and a branch.
<poolie> no but it's OOPS-492B4117
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/492B4117
<ubotu> New bug: #113218 in launchpad-bazaar "add branch to a bug should allow direct registration" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113218
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<beuno> moooooooooornin mpt
<beuno> hm, mpt, you might know, any list of the ubuntu members going to deconf?
<beuno> *debconf
<beuno> I just got my plane ticket confirmed, so it would be nice to meet ubunteros over there (although it might not be the safest place to) :p
<mpt> beuno, no sorry, I'm not an Ubuntu member, and I don't know when/where debconf is
<beuno> oh, sorry, I just asumed...  thanks :D
<atoponce> who's an admin on launchpad that can help me?
<thumper> atoponce: I'm not but perhaps I can help
<atoponce> thumper: ok. cool.
<atoponce> i'm looking to have 2 people get administrative access to a team project page
<atoponce> basically, the team has been dead for a while, and they are reviving it
<thumper> atoponce: ok, which team?
<atoponce> https://launchpad.net/~california.team
<atoponce> the two that need that access is Carl Agbayani and Flannel (not sure of his full name)
<thumper> atoponce: what's happened to the current team owner?
<atoponce> awol
<atoponce> never responds to emails, hasn't been online for ages, etc
<atoponce> Neal Bussett is Flannel
<atoponce> it looks like mark nielson has made recent approvals to the team on the page
<atoponce> maybe i should try his email again?
<thumper> atoponce: perhaps you could ask him to make some others admins to help?
<thumper> alternatively if this doesn't help, you could try registering a question against launchpad
<thumper> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<atoponce> ok. yeah. i just sent another email. we'll see what happens
<thumper> these questions are addressed by admins
<atoponce> ok. cool
<atoponce> thx for your help
<thumper> np
<ubotu> New bug: #113262 in malone "Inconsistency in package naming between e-mail commands and e-mail notifications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113262
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> I dont think you replied to my 'will you allocate reviews' mail?
<lifeless> so this is me asking you if you are doing said thing.
<jamesh> sorry.  I'll do the allocations.
<lifeless> thank you, I appreciate that hugely.
<lifeless> btw, is your avahi stuff got a setup.py?
<lifeless> be good to get it packaged, and that makes it easier
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose it is best not to give branches to new reviewers that were done by their mentors, right?
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, please avoid that :)
<jamesh> lifeless: I haven't done much on my avahi plugin since the sprint.
<jamesh> I've been meaning to refactor it to run from the "smart server start/stop" hooks
<lifeless> sounds cool
<seb128> bjornT: hi
<seb128> bjornT: do you know how https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/112458 happened?
<seb128> upstream bug opened on launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112458 in rhythmbox "debdiff for merge from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<jamesh> seb128: I wonder if they changed the target?
<seb128> jamesh: after filling the bug? I doubt of it
<seb128> let me ask him
<seb128> jamesh: he doesn't remember what he did exactly
<seb128> do you have some sort of log of what happened to the bug?
<jamesh> seb128: there is the activity log, but it is woefully inadequate
<seb128> right, I was wondering if you had extra informations on the server
<jamesh> found it
<seb128> cool
<jamesh> I can file bugs against any project at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<jamesh> even ones that don't use Launchpad
<seb128> that's likely it then
<jamesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/113267 <- that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113267 in rhythmbox "test bug" [Undecided,Rejected]  
<jamesh> 's the test bug I filed
<seb128> jamesh: he confirms, he used launchpad.net, clicked on bugs and on file a bug then
<seb128> jamesh: bug #109310 is likely due to it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109310 in malone "upstream task opened on a product not using malone as bug tracker" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109310
<jamesh> seb128: thanks.  Didn't see that when filing a bug about this, so I've marked it as a duplicate
<seb128> no problem
<jamesh> (since the new bug has info on how the problem occurred).
<zyga> kiko: hello, I was going to talk to you yesterday but had little time
<zyga> kiko: do you remember our short discussion from 8 days ago?
<carlos> morning
<kiko> zyga, I remember we talked, but I can't remember what it was about!
<kiko> hey carlos 
<zyga> about external contributors helping with launchpad on small tasks
<carlos> kiko: hey!
<zyga> I am especially interested in helping out with non firefox compatibility
<kiko> zyga, ah, I remember.
<zyga> (in non-IE browsers)
<kiko> zyga, so you need to talk to SteveA and Rinchen about this.
<zyga> okay 
<kiko> we have had an external contributor once
<kiko> it didn't work out too well, which is something to consider
<zyga> I see
<zyga> well you did mention the complexity of launchpad
<zyga> I wonder how could I work on small bits of code exactly 
<zyga> I understand that there is a devepment version available for developers
<zyga> and that code is submitted via PQM
<kiko> right
<kiko> it's non-trivial to work on small bits of code -- you would need the whole tree, in particular to be able to write tests and run the thing
<zyga> I see
<zyga> how can I sign the NDA? I hope I would not have to physically go to UK to do this
<kiko> talk to SteveA 
<zyga> okay
<zyga> SteveA: ^ could you please comment on the above?
<ubotu> New bug: #113268 in malone "General "report a new bug" form lets users file bugs against projects not using Launchpad" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113268
<zyga> re
<zyga> SteveA: sorry, lost wifi
<SteveA> zyga: hi
<SteveA> zyga: you said "^ could you please comment on the above?"
<SteveA> my scroll-back goes on for miles.  please be more specific about what you want me to comment on.
<Hobbsee> SteveA: staring from .44 - zyga i'd say
<SteveA> Hobbsee: thanks.
<Hobbsee> SteveA: no problem :)
<SteveA> although I don't see why I should read some other conversation to save zyga the effort of asking me a question directly. :-)
<SteveA> Hobbsee: how is launchpad working for you at the moment?
<Hobbsee> SteveA: about that, can we get https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors/ not to list debian & upstream bugs - just ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> or at least have an option to say "show me only ubuntu bugs"?
<Hobbsee> SteveA: seems OK - it's nice not being in au.
<Hobbsee> (performance wise)
<SteveA> I didn't realize you were not in .au.  :-)
<IAW3632> Hi kiko
<kiko> hi there
<Hobbsee> SteveA: also, i'd like to see at a glance whether the newest package version built or not, looking at a bug.
<kiko> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko.  i've finally realised who you are :)
<Hobbsee> SteveA: i'm at UDS.
<IAW3632> Kiko, can you please have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/4676 ?
<kiko> Hobbsee, are you here?
<kiko> aha
<SteveA> awsome
<SteveA> Hobbsee: see if you can talk with bjorn, also at UDS about those things
<kiko> Hobbsee, were you on the teenage table last night?
<Hobbsee> kiko: um...which part of last night?
<Hobbsee> SteveA: right.  dont know who he is.
<ubotu> New bug: #35974 in soyuz "The contents of the dependencies field is wrong" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35974
<kiko> Hobbsee, late last night. and I can introduce you to bjorn
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh yeah, i was for a while
<Hobbsee> kiko: that'd be good.  especially if you could find me
<kiko> I think I know who you are now
<ubotu> New bug: #31611 in soyuz "No command-line tools to manipulate build database" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31611
<ubotu> New bug: #113282 in soyuz "Source Build dependencies should be linked to BinaryPackages no SourcePackages" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113282
<IAW3632> kiko, we need something done for #4676 or we won't be able to activate rosetta/malone (I am ago by the way, we chatted a few weeks ago), can you please take care of it?
<kiko> IAW3632, hang on.
<kiko> IAW3632, is there a team we could use as an owner?
<IAW3632> lupin-team
<kiko> okidok
<kiko> IAW3632, done
<IAW3632> thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> SteveA: done
<zyga> SteveA: I was asking about external contributors and NDAs
<zyga> about how to actually sign one
<SteveA> zyga: hi.  we can talk about it.  I'm really busy until the end of hte week, though.
<zyga> SteveA: okay, I will try to talk to you after the conference, maybe next week. I'd like to ask one quick question though: how do I physically sign the NDA?
<SteveA> zyga: we're not at that stage yet.  we need to talk about this.
<zyga> okay
<Susana> hi, is "browse files" working for projects hosted in launchpad?
<Susana> i get a 500 internal error
<Susana> some projects i can see individual files if i go directly at them, but i can't browse the tree
<kiko> Susana, interesting. can you show me a link?
<kiko> "browse files"?
<Susana> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mapdevs/support.points.map/running/annotate/mark%40looksaus-20070504133859-61985f5235d1305c?start_revid=mark%40looksaus-20070504134747-8624b917c739e1ec&file_id=header.php-20060719061251-2ae8283699b923d1
<Susana> that works on individual files but not browse
<Susana> this always one gives an error http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/changes
<kiko> ah
<kiko> a codebrowse crash!
<Susana> yeah, sorry about not beeing very specific
<kiko-fud> Susana, I need to leave for lunch, but can you file a bug on that? launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+filebug?
<Susana> ok
<Susana> thanks
<tjs> hey
<tjs> I've just created a project on launchpad, was about to push my first branch, but it says in the help to allow others to commit I need to create a team?
<tjs> I can't seem to find anywhere I can create a 'team'
<oojah_> Try: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<tjs> cheers
<oojah_> That's from the people page from the home menu.
<ubotu> New bug: #113315 in launchpad-bazaar "http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mapdevs/support.points.map/running/  gives 500 internal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113315
<tjs> so in making an initial checkin of my project source, I should create a directory called 'trunk' locally, move my source into it, then do the appropriate 'push' ? or do I init it before hand? 
<tjs> jml: hey
<jml> tjs: hi
<tjs> jml: fancy meeting you here ;)
<jamesh> tjs: in general, you root your source tree at the base of the bazaar branch
<tjs> ok, ty :)
<jamesh> tjs: Subversion only supports branching and merging within the same tree, which is why they suggest that layout
<jamesh> with Bazaar, you want all your related branches to share the same directory layout
<tjs> ok
<tjs> will do that, I guess I'll work this out as I go a bit as well :)
<Adri2000> I'm trying to add a contact email address to a team, but I don't receive any confirmation message... :/
<jamesh> Adri2000: is the contact email a mailing list?
<Adri2000> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> Adri2000: does that mailing list block or moderate non-subscriber posts?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> jamesh: yyes, it does
<Adri2000> Sp4rKy is the admin of the server which hosts the mailing-list :)
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: okay.  Check the list of held messages
<Sp4rKy> jamesh: already done
<jamesh> and it wasn't there?
<Sp4rKy> nop
<Sp4rKy> the strange thing it's there is not in my log
<Sp4rKy> and it should be , even if it's greylisting
<Sp4rKy> greylisted*
<jamesh> Sp4rKy: the from address should be noreply@launchpad.net and the envelope sender should be bounces@canonical.com
<jamesh> if that helps you in determining the problem
<Sp4rKy> maybe an error during my switch, i'll delete and then recreate the list
<Sp4rKy> jamesh: indeed, nothing
* carlos -> lunch
<Sp4rKy> please, does anyone can check log on the lp mail server ?
<Sp4rKy> i don't understand why i don't receive any mail from lp whereas my mail server seems to works fine 
<ubotu> New bug: #113334 in launchpad "sometimes mail is not sent to subscibers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113334
<Sp4rKy> hehe, seem i'm not alone with this issue
<kiko-fud> Sp4rKy, really?
<Sp4rKy> kiko-fud: yep
<Sp4rKy> the mail contact from dad team never be sent to my mail server
<kiko-fud> that's odd
<Sp4rKy> yep
<Sp4rKy> can you check mail log ?
<Sp4rKy> if yes, you may grep dad.lists.dunnewind.net in the logs
<Sp4rKy> because the mail never arrived on my mail server
<Sp4rKy> whereas the server works perfectly 
<Sp4rKy> kiko: any information ?
<kiko> I can't check the mail log, but if you ask on #canonical-sysadmin, you can
<kiko> get them to help you out with more information
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> done
<aa_> hi, any chance of adding our own trac to the Launchpad-usage...bug-tracker...external bug tracker thing?
<Adri2000> does the "author" of a bzr branch receive mail notifications?
<Adri2000> or do I need to subscribe?
<radix> you probably need to subscribe
<Adri2000> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #98437 in zope3 "TestBrowser Referer: header set to 'localhost'" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98437
<popey> beta launchpad enabled again?
<matsubara> popey: it wasn't disabled, just the redirect
<ubotu> New bug: #113392 in rosetta "Notification for new translations by non-member" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113392
<popey> it's just that answers.lp.net has now been spitting out mails with the beta url
<popey> nvm
<matsubara> popey: unfortunately people using beta to answer question will still trigger that bug.
<jdong> are there any plans for a way to delete/hide comments from Malone?
<jdong> it's really bothersome when random user conversation clutters up bug tickets
<carlos> jdong: please, file a ticket reporting that problem and admins will handle it
<blueyed> I'd like to see a feature "halt screensaver if DPMS reports that monitor is off". Is this something for Bugs or Blueprints?
<carlos> blueyed: it depends, will you write the spec or it's just a request from you ?
<carlos> if it's just a feature you would like to see, file a bug
<carlos> the developer that accepts / implements it will decide whether it needs a blueprint
<blueyed> Ah, I see. Thanks, carlos. I'll file a bug then.
<ddaa> compiz, renewing the joy (vice?) of fiddling endlessly with one's window manager settins
<ubotu> New bug: #113418 in launchpad "opera 9.20 launchpad lay-out problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113418
<ubotu> New bug: #47280 in rosetta "Please add en_NZ "English (New Zealand)" to preferred languages list" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47280
<etnoy> how long does it take to do a SVN import? I have been waiting for almost 36h, and it still says testing...
<etnoy> nobody? :)
<thumper> etnoy: it depends on the size of the svn repository
<thumper> etnoy: it is not unheard of for an import to take many days
<etnoy> thumper: okay. my repo is quite small, but I'll be patient
<etnoy> by the way, I don't really understand how the launchpad bzr system works...
<etnoy> can I continue to develop in my svn and launchpad will import these settings?
<etnoy> (a question for the faq...)
<Fujitsu> Launchpad periodically looks for new revisions in the SVN repositories, and imports those.
<thumper> etnoy: yes, if you have set up the branch to be imported, then you can continue to work in svn and it will bring in the changes
<thumper> etnoy: which product is the import for?
<mdke> actually this one has been "testing" for quite a few days too - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/feisty
<mdke> probably it needs manual intervention
<mdke> "The vcs-imports operator will review the source details and either mark the series "Do not sync", or perform a test import. If the test import is successful, a public import will be created."
<etnoy> thumper: product? I am working on the project "evad"
<etnoy> if that is what you mean
<thumper> etnoy: yeah, sorry old terminology
<etnoy> great to hear about periodic imports. I can use my sf.net svn and launchpad bugreports/bluepr :)
<etnoy> yay!
<etnoy> thanks
<etnoy> now, Sweden is getting late. good night!
<thumper> night
<Nafallo> baah. Sweden isn't late :-P
<Nafallo> 00:00
#launchpad 2007-05-09
<Hobbsee> kiko:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/113445 - twitch.  and this is why we need to make bug reporting harder.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113445 in gedit "xxxxx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> darn, he's not here.
<beuno> Hobbsee: maybe add a simple check that there are more then... lets say 8 characters and make sure they aren't the same letter would help?
<Hobbsee> beuno: true.  was discussing all this with kiko and various others earlier, at lunch today.  i thought he was here, as this kind of bug was the kind i was talking about
<beuno> Hobbsee: maybe open up a bug to make this discussion public?
<Hobbsee> beuno: i'm filing launchpad bugs now :)
<Hobbsee> just not on tha t:P
<beuno> Hobbsee: want me to file it?
<beuno> (btw, nice to meet you  :p )
<Hobbsee> beuno: likewise.  where are you?  :P
<Hobbsee> beuno: i'd probably wait, while kiko's thinking about it - there may be discussions on it tomorrow
<beuno> Hobbsee: Argentina
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> so not in sevilla
<beuno> Hobbsee: I wish  :(   couldn't take the time off work
<beuno> but I am going to debconf this year!
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> yay!
<beuno> so I might meet some of you there?
<Hobbsee> beuno: not me.  if you felt like doing something for me though, you could fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/113451  :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113451 in malone "No ability to search bugs by subscriber" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<beuno> Hobbsee: I'd love to, but they don't let my hands touch launchpad at all  :p
<Hobbsee> beuno: ahhh....
* Hobbsee thought you were a LP dev, for some reason
<beuno> Hobbsee: I wish  :D
<Hobbsee> beuno: i believe there are positions open :P
<beuno> Hobbsee: well, I might have to chat a bit with mark in debconf then...  :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
* beuno is excited about his first *big* conference
<Hobbsee> :)
<beuno> I would of loved to make to Sevilla though, I had to nag some people to represent me on some specs
<beuno> next one is in Boston, right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #113451 in malone "No ability to search bugs by subscriber" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113451
<beuno> well, if I manage to get a Visa to get into the US, I'll be there!
<Hobbsee> :)
<beuno> the US embassy isn't very friendly over here
<beuno> Hobbsee: where are you located?
<Hobbsee> beuno: right now i'm in seville, but usually sydney
<beuno> Hobbsee: right, that's why I don't see you as much, you're like 12 hours ahead of me
<Hobbsee> beuno: yes.  but i keep weird times
<beuno> Hobbsee: well, great to talk with you, and hope to see some more pics/videos/info on UDS, I'm anxious to read about what's going on  :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #113465 in launchpad-bazaar "User confused by teams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113465
<beuno> mornin mpt  :D
<beuno> how much do you know about importing packages from Debian?
<mpt> beuno, I bought a set of Debian CDs once, but I never installed it
<beuno> mpt: thanks, I keep on thinking you have an answer to almost everything  :D
<mpt> beuno, actually, for that sort of question you'd probably get a much better answer in #ubuntu-motu
<mpt> (assuming that you're wanting to import said packages in Ubuntu)
<beuno> mpt: you're right, I'm headed there right now, thanks again!
<nictuku> hi
<nictuku> I'm considering moving my project management to LP
<nictuku> I should keep at least a site/wiki with download options somewhere else, right?
<statik> nictuku: LP doesn't currently have filedownloads, but that feature is currently in code review and will be enabled soon
<nictuku> nice
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #113646 in malone "bug reporting flow is not coherent when using apport" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113646
<danilos> carlos: how often do we update the statistics for PO files? (re email on rosetta-users and #112395)
<carlos> danilos: it's supposed to be done live
<carlos> when you update the translation
<carlos> or when a .po file is uploaded
<carlos> I filed a bug for that problem already
<danilos> carlos: the bug 112395 is the one filed by andre, why not use that one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112395 in rosetta "Wrong string count on filter "untranslated"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112395
<carlos> danilos: hmm, in fact I didn't file the bug.. I filed another one and I mixed that...
<carlos> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/112308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112308 in rosetta "Launchpad says there are errors but doesn't explain where the error is" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<carlos> and I don't know why, I thought it was for the count problem
<danilos> carlos: ok, no worries then, just making sure people get responses on rosetta-users
<danilos> carlos: you confirmed this one for the count problem :)
<carlos> danilos: that's why I thought I filed it :-P
<carlos> I know I touched that bug :-)
<danilos> carlos: you are karma whore :P
<pochu> hi there! I have a little question: If a ubuntu source package isn't linked to a launchpad project, can't I link it to a remote tracker?
<pochu> e.g. I'm trying to link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/easytag/+bug/109364 to a SF bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109364 in easytag "[apport]  easytag crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<matsubara> pochu: the upstream project needs to be registered in LP first.
<pochu> I was afraid about that :/
<pochu> matsubara: ok, thanks
<matsubara> pochu: feel free to register it and link it to the ubuntu package
<ScottK> Someone is going through and subscribing all manner of teams to his loco team.  Is that something anyone here can put a stop to?  The LP profile of the person doing it has no e-mail address, so I can't contact them directly.
<ScottK> The loco team in question is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-newmexico
<beuno> ScottK: I think adding teams to other teams has been (or will be) restricted to Team Administrators, not sure how a case like this is handeld
<ScottK> At this point I think he's being abusive.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/~jamesbunnell is the person doing it.
<beuno> ScottK: maybe open up a bug?
<Rinchen> he's yarddog
<ScottK> Yes and not on any channel I'm on.
<pochu> Membership:   1095 (Open Team)
<pochu> heh :)
<beuno> ooooh, "Launchpad: ubuntu-loco-enthusiasts is now a member of ubuntu-newmexico", just got that email in my inbox
<beuno> not good   :|
<SteveA> hi
<ScottK> Hi
<SteveA> so, someone's subscribingn teams to a particular team?
<ScottK> Yes
<Rinchen> See https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-newmexico/+members  
<salgado> he's yarddog here on freenode
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I'm now the owner of that team
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> SteveA: Are you taking care of unsubscribing all the teams then?  I'd offer suggestions about what to do with ~jamesbunnell, but I'm not sure they'd be consistent with the code of conduct, so I'll refrain.
<Nafallo> hehe
<BaKKaR> who is here?
<SteveA> I mailed him privately to ask him to discuss this with me
<SteveA> before I return ownership of the team to him
<SteveA> perhaps he just didn't realize it was rude
<ScottK> Thanks for the quick response.
<SteveA> I apologise for the inconvenience of this.  We'll have a feature in Launchpad soon to prevent people from subscribing teams to a team
<SteveA> without confirmation
<SteveA> ScottK: can you tell me what teams should be unsubscribed?
* ScottK would guess all of them.
<Rinchen> SteveA, I believe any team that starts with Ubuntu or Contributors on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-newmexico/+members
<Rinchen> The rest in fact are individuals
<SteveA> anyone know who michael rimbert is?
<crimsun> tritium
<ScottK> Looks like he also subscribed https://launchpad.net/~dennis who I'm sure doesn't live in New Mexico.
<SteveA> ok, I'm now the only admin of that team
<SteveA> I'll leave things as they are until I get some explanation
<Rinchen> ScottK, that's seveas and you're right, he doesn't. :-) 
<ScottK> SteveA: My advice would be to unsub any person or team subscribed today.
<crimsun> I have a phone conf with tritium (michael rimbert) tonight; if there's something I should bring up, I'm happy to.
<SteveA> crimsun: please mention that I took control of that team
<crimsun> ok, will do.
<SteveA> crimsun: and that I mailed james bunnell to ask for a discussion about it
<SteveA> I neglected to add a reason in the UI when I removed their administrator privs
<SteveA> as I was in a rush
<Rinchen> SteveA, salgado - interesting to note that as an admin of one of those affected teams, I cannot unsub my team.
<SteveA> Rinchen: that's clearly a bug
<Rinchen> Permission to file?
<SteveA> hmm, if I deactivate the memberships, a lot of people will be emailed
* Rinchen goes off to file that unsub bug
<ScottK> Yes, but they already got e-mailed once.
<SteveA> I just tried with the universe contribs
<SteveA> and the request timed out
<SteveA> so maybe I'll get stub (the DBA) to unsubscribe with a database hack
<SteveA> to avoid extra mail
<ScottK> Maybe the thing to do, if you could, would be a custom unsub mail that explains that the teams were incorrectly subbed, the problems been stopped, and things are being put back, sorry for the interruption...
<ScottK> Got a weird subscription mail from LP, but am not subbed would just seem an odd state to end up with.
<SteveA> I see what you're saying.
<SteveA> mail isn't a reliable transport though
<ScottK> Yes, so then people go looking through their spam folders for the rest of the story.
<ScottK> They've already been spammed once, I'd say better to fess up the problem and what's been done about it with a second mail.
<ScottK> If they got the first one, they'd likely get a second.
<ScottK> We needn't worry about those that didn't get the first either.
<Rinchen> Seems we have a bug for removing teams: Bug 110108. I've confirmed it and listed it as high priority.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110108 in launchpad "Team admin should be able cancel the team membership in another team" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110108
<SteveA> thanks for that.  I'll think about this tomorrow morning.  it's too late here for me to make a good decision.
* ScottK predicts that if you just do it quietly, you'll be dealing with LP bug reports on LP generates random team subscription mail.
<ScottK> Up to you of course.
<ScottK> Good luck figuring it out. It looks like my work here is done.  Thanks again SteveA.  Good bye.
<SteveA> I just recieved a reply from James.  He says it's an honest mistake and he didn't realize the consequences.
<SteveA> He's asked me to remove the teams that were added, apologises for the trouble, and says he wont' do it again.
<SteveA> I believe that he is sincere, so I'll see to this.
<SteveA> just to let y'all listing in know what's happening.
<beuno> SteveA: maybe this would be a good time to mock up a quick "Launchpad Etiquette" document?
<Nafallo> Spads: thanks :-)
<SteveA> beuno: that's a great idea.  mrevell can help you with this, if you're interested.
<Spads> Nafallo: for?
<Nafallo> Spads: hehe. not you ;-)
<Nafallo> SteveA: thanks :-)
* Spads must have completion-jumped SteveA 
<beuno> SteveA: sure, I'm not sure if I have enough knowledge to get something like that done, but I'll start something and nag mrevell  :p
<Nafallo> Spads: yea. irssi thinks you're cuter! :-)
<Spads> :D
<beuno> SteveA: in help.lauchpad.net, right?
<Rinchen> beuno, should we create one, that is where it would live. 
<Rinchen> we in the general sense :-) 
<Rinchen> I was going to ask you if you were volunteering :-) 
<beuno> Rinchen: I can volunteer to push it forward and add anything I know, but I'm sure there are several of you that would have a much better take on the subject
<Rinchen> beuno, I think mrevell is the correct place to present an idea.  He'll get it to the correct Launchpad decision makers.
<beuno> Rinchen: great, I'll start by emailing him, thanks  :D
<Rinchen> I would hope that we would rectify any issues with Launchpad as we find them to prevent any etiquette issues from arising thus preventing a need for such a document.  Today's mass subscriptions being an example. 
<Rinchen> How's that for a run-on sentence. :-) 
<beuno> right, seems like the best way to go, I'm just thinking this might prevent an issue or two while you get all those loopholes nailed down
<beuno> but of course, if you think it's an overkill, I won't push it any further, it just occured to me it might useful to have a link to send users to
<Rinchen> beuno, I think you should email Matt Revell with the idea.
* beuno fires up gmail
<popey> uhm
<popey> can someone fix some spurious memberships?
<Rinchen> popey, that should be taken care of as far as the New Mexico issue is concerned.
<Rinchen> popey, a longer term solution is in the works.
<popey> ok, ta
<tritium> Hi SteveA.  I see James was playing around with adding teams to the NM loco.  Sorry that happened.
#launchpad 2007-05-10
<SteveA> thanks tritium.  I james mailed me, and I cced you on the response.  Things are back to normal now.
<tritium> Yes, I got the emails, SteveA.  Thanks, and sorry again.
<ubotu> New bug: #113705 in launchpad "when team membership changes, team members get every other member's email address in To" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113705
<exarkun> Can I get a link to a file at the tip of a branch on codebrowse.launchpad.net?
<exarkun> (So that it stays at the tip even after further changes are committed to it.)
<radix> delete the revision ID from the view page
<radix> but I don't think there's a way to do it \for the download URL
<poolie> I'm getting "internal server error" from launchpad
<poolie> intermittently
<poolie> is there a problem with the load balancer?
<Rinchen> mthaddon, ping re poolie
<mthaddon> poolie - I'll take a look
<Rinchen> thanks Tom
<mthaddon> poolie: is this on beta or main?
<poolie> main
<mthaddon> poolie: eyeballing it here things look okay - I'll see if we can turn on some more logging for the load balancer and get some more info
<poolie> it happened 3 times in a row for me
<Rinchen> poolie, where you hitting different pages or the same area?
<mthaddon> poolie: and you're getting the "Operational Error" page? a blank white page with very little text
<poolie> just hitting reload on the same submission
<poolie> i don't recall it saying "operational error"
<poolie> but yes, a nearly blank page with two sentences
<mthaddon> ok, thx - that helps
<mthaddon> poolie: what were you submitting - was it a large upload?
<poolie> the first step of +filebug
<poolie> so no
<poolie> t large
<mthaddon> hmm, ok
<poolie> i filed the bug ok
<poolie> now adding a comment....
<Rinchen> mthaddon, we should look at tomorrow's summary report. There might be more info in there.
<mthaddon> Rinchen: I'll make a note to follow up
<Rinchen> mthaddon, thanks for your help sir.
<Rinchen> mthaddon, we did change the timeout value on pound right?
<mthaddon> It's currently at 30 - not sure if that's what it's supposed to be...
<Rinchen> I wonder if there is another one of those chained database calls that's causing the problem.  Hmm..well, I'll have a look through the report.
<Rinchen> 30 is good. There was some talk about 20 between Steve and Stu.
<Rinchen> Steve would be good to talk to on this since Stu is not in a favourable timezone. :-)   I'll see if I can pick anything out of the summary report in the morning. 
<Rinchen> er... the summary report that just arrived that is.
<mthaddon> Rinchen: I'm afraid I have to head out in about five mins, so won't get a chance to follow up on this til tomorrow
<Rinchen> k, there is something on +filebug but I need to look at it further. Not my area of expertise :-) 
<ubotu> New bug: #113717 in blueprint "jesus, if you dont speak ubuntu it will take you down all kinds of blind alleys.  make it easy for newbies to ask new questions / start new projects as well as search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113717
<TeTeT> is there any way to change affects in a bug between products? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/113720 is about Launchpad, not Ubuntu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113720 in Ubuntu "launchpad: cancel joining ubuntu members team create error" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<ubotu> New bug: #113723 in launchpad "cancel joining ubuntu members team create error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113723
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<tritium> win15
<thumper> hi mpt
<mpt> hi thumper 
<ubotu> New bug: #113739 in malone "Package descriptions should be shown in overview page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113739
<ubotu> New bug: #113748 in soyuz "URLs aren't auto-linked in package descriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113748
<ubotu> New bug: #113752 in blueprint "Blueprint email notifications dont batch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113752
<ubotu> New bug: #113766 in launchpad "Team approval link breaks if applicant changed their ID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113766
<danilos> mdke: ping
<mdke> danilos: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<danilos> mdke: one of Macedonian Ubuntu translators is asking me about when and if updated packages for ubuntu-docs will be available (translations are in the repository already): I think I remember you saying that you will provided updated packages soon? Or am I imagining things?
<ubotu> New bug: #113792 in launchpad "bzr.launchpad.net does not work with sftp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113792
<ubotu> New bug: #113796 in launchpad "Need greyed-out versions of other project-specific button images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113796
<ubotu> New bug: #113797 in launchpad-bazaar "+source page has horrible validation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113797
<mwhudson> mrevell: hi! :)
<kiko> hello hello
<kiko> me?
<jtv> hello hello
* jtv is practicing his echo skills
<Rinchen> hello hello me?
<flacoste> kiko, you're 7 minutes early
<kiko> hello hello T-4
<sinzui> I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hello.
<sinzui> bugger workrave
<kiko> is that a song?
<jtv> Beatles
<sinzui> Beatles
<kiko> well
<kiko> just FYI:
<kiko> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cbeatles%2Cjesus
<SteveA> "Bugger Work Rave" was an extra track on the White Album, but only in Iceland
<kiko> they actually work in iceland?
<jtv> kiko: lol
<SteveA> reykjavik 101
<jtv> kiko: no historic data for when Lennon made that statement, but right now Jesus seems to be generating more news.
<SteveA> that movie claims that it's common to live on welfare in your lesbian mother's apartment, spending all day surfing internet porn and smoking expensive cigarettes
<SteveA> I don't know if it's representative.
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Development meeting!
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating Launchpad development.
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<danilos> me
<salgado> me
<bigjools> me
<matsubara> me
<mwhudson> me
<adeuring> me
<flacoste> me
<bac> me
<allenap> me
<sinzui> me
<ddaa> me
<mrevell> me
<statik> me
<schwuk_> me
<ddaa> got sentences from code down under guys
<jtv> me
<SteveA> fasolatido!
<SteveA> bjorn sends apologies
<SteveA> he's involved a lot in UDS
<danilos> carlos is on vacation today
<SteveA> jonathank: here?
<kiko> me
<jonathank> SteveA: I'm here.
<mpt> me
<SteveA> thanks
<Rinchen> me too
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<kiko> even bjornT is here.
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * TestsStyleGuide (flacoste)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week
<SteveA> I'll be here if I can arrange to swap the Dutch national holiday for Friday.
<BjornT> me
<cprov> me
<SteveA> will anyone be absent next thursday?
<kiko> sure, let's swap that.
<jamesh> me
<kiko> I will be present.
<jamesh> I mean I'm here -- not that I will be absent
<mdz> does it take some time after registering an ssh key before sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net works?
<mwhudson> ddaa and i will be sprinting, but should be present, i guess
<mdz> if so, about how long?
<jamesh> mdz: it shouldn't
<ddaa> we should make it here next Thursday
<kiko> mdz, it should take no time.
<mdz> oh, sorry, I didn't realize there was a meeting in progress
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * mthaddon, matsubara, and stub to get together and do a joint "production/qa/dba" report this time
<matsubara> SteveA: I have mine and stub's sentences
<SteveA> matsubara, stu1: did you get together to do this?
<SteveA> ok
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm waiting for tom to show up and get his
<SteveA> ok.  tom should be here.
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> SteveA: but next week I'll mail on wed and ask for it
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 102862, 111799, 104087, 92435, 109880.
<SteveA> thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102862 in malone "OOPS when trying to file a bug from a product series page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102862 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111799 in blueprint "Blueprint name validation broken" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111799
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104087 in launchpad-bazaar "http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/network-manager/main/changes  gives me 500 Internal error" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104087
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92435 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse search returns "500 Internal error"" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92435 - Assigned to James Henstridge (jamesh)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109880 in launchpad-bazaar ""Browse Code" link for branch always returns internal server error" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109880
<matsubara> Bjorn how's it going?
<matsubara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/102862 (OOPS when trying to file a bug
<matsubara> from a product series page) 
<kiko> I hope he has fixed it
<matsubara> jonathank do you wanna take bug 111799?
<stu1> Here
<kiko> because otherwise we are going to get BLOOD!
<SteveA> jamesh, mwhudson, ddaa: what do you think about having mwhudson look at codebrowse?
<jonathank> matsubara: sounds good.
<matsubara> I thought BjornT wouldn't be here today. Any comment about that bug from the Bugs team? allenap, schwuk ?
<ddaa> SteveA: got no problem with that
<mwhudson> it makes some sense i guess
<SteveA> remiss of me not to welcome jonathank.
<SteveA> Welcome to the Launchpad team, jonathank !
<allenap> matsubara: no, sorry
<jonathank> Cheers, SteveA.
<mpt> You welcomed him last week, SteveA :-)
<matsubara> jonathank: thank you
<jonathank> I feel doubly welcome in that case.
<bigjools> two for the price of one
<mwhudson> i talked a bit with thumper earlier about codebrowse, but i think i need to talk specifics about what needs to change some time
<kiko> jonathank, let me know if you want some help with reviewing that?
<SteveA> jonathan will be working on the blueprints system, and is working with statik and brad to start with
<BjornT> matsubara: i do remember bascially fixing it, but had to fix something else before fixing it completely. i'll make sure it gets fixed next week.
<jonathank> kiko: I will do that.
<matsubara> On bug 104087 jamesh mentioned that to fix the root cause for codebrowse 500 errors is to replace the caching backend. Is there a spec or bug open for that? We have bug 92435 where the search gives a 500 error, is it the same issue? And bug 109880 which apparently is not cache related.
<SteveA> anyone else feed in need of a welcome?
<kiko> cool.
<SteveA> sorry to interrupt, matsubara 
<ddaa> mwhudson: I think the one who has been most in charge of codebrowse was jamesh, so you should check with him.
<mwhudson> ddaa: right
<mwhudson> jamesh: skype some time?
<ddaa> myself I'm happy to stay away from that particular can of worms
<matsubara> BjornT: tusen tack!
<SteveA> mwhudson: I'd like you to make the codebrowse stuff your particular responsibility.
<jamesh> matsubara: the caching backend needs to be fixed, yes.  The search issue is unrelated
<mwhudson> SteveA: ok
<danilos> I just got SMS from carlos: he is unable to attend the meeting even if he tried to get to it (but he is on a day off anyway)
<jamesh> mwhudson: sure.
<ubotu> New bug: #113720 in Ubuntu "launchpad: cancel joining ubuntu members team create error (dup-of: 97245)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113720
<SteveA> danilos: thanks.  I don't expect him to be here on his day off.
<jamesh> matsubara: unless the new cache backend can be used for the searches, that is.
<matsubara> I'll reassign those bugs to mwhudson then.
<matsubara> on a final note, thanks Translations team for handling bug 112315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112315 in launchpad "OffsiteFormPostError raised for referer with square braces in query" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112315 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<matsubara> Thanks salgado for fixing bug 97245
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97245 in launchpad "Clicking "Back to team" button on +join page for restricted team results in UnexpectedFormData" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97245 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<kiko> yes, many thanks to salgado 
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done. Thank you.
<kiko> and many many thanks to danilos and carlos (and jtv in the shadows)
<SteveA> barry: ping
<SteveA> thank you matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<barry> SteveA: pong
<barry> dang
<Rinchen> :-) 
<Rinchen> Congrats flacoste for fixing the answers section of Bug #109652
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109652 in malone "Non-admin team member can make the team a bug/answer contact" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109652
<Rinchen> Congrats mpt for fixing Bug #111429
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111429 in launchpad "Actions menu and other boxes float in page middle in Opera 9.20" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111429 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<barry> and i was even watching this channel until i got pulled away :(
<Rinchen> A few of our previous critical bugs were downgraded to high so they have dropped off my list.
<Rinchen> Bug #90384 (Private) - stub- 2007-03-07 - Critical, in progress. Stu1, how is this work coming?
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<Rinchen> Bug #107912, first reported on 2007-04-19, (Private), mthaddon - Critical, in progress. Tom, how is this work coming along?
<ubotu> Bug 107912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107912 is private
<barry> me
<Rinchen> Bug #44, danilo - 2005-01-10 - Rosetta, High, not started - Was blocked until about 6 March. Delayed by Gutsy Translations. Danilo, still delayed?
<kiko> yes
<Rinchen> Bug #44, jtv - 2005-01-10 - Rosetta, High, not started - Was blocked until about 6 March. Delayed by Gutsy Translations. Danilo, still delayed?
<danilos> Rinchen: that's right, still delayed
<danilos> Rinchen: bad copy-pasting?
<Rinchen> danilos, thanks...
<Rinchen> it's the # sign, I'm sure :-) 
<jtv> Rinchen: that's on the 3 key
<jamesh> Rinchen: there is no point in doing anything more on bug 90384 til the fix gets cherry picked
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<Rinchen> jamesh, ok, thanks for that.
<stub> Rinchen: Bug 90384 is waiting on the next rollout or cherry pick. 
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<Rinchen> ok, excellent. 
<Rinchen> Then I'm done. Short list today.  Back to SteveA.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<kiko> I think we should do cherrypicks, but not a rollout.
<SteveA> why do you think that kiko?
<kiko> I'll talk to tom when he materializes
<kiko> because of other changes that have landed
<SteveA> is there anything very risky?
<SteveA> the issue with cherry-picks is that it's a combination of code that has not been run anywhere before
<kiko> not very, no
<SteveA> so it is in some ways more risky than just rolling out head
<kiko> in some ways.
<SteveA> so, unless there's a particular reason that something should not be rolled out, I prefer us to roll out head
<jamesh> if we get more people testing edge.launchpad.net, hopefully we can be more confident about tip rollouts
<SteveA> jamesh: I spoke with tom about that yesterday
<SteveA> I want us to have an equal number of edge and beta servers
<danilos> should the members of the development team prefer using edge?
<SteveA> and direct beta testers to either edge or beta, depending on whether we have a beta test in progress or not
<SteveA> danilos: yes, unless there's a beta test in progress
<SteveA> danilos: we should get some auto-redirection in place though
<stub> We are already confident about HEAD rollouts. The only bad case we have had so far was people landing unstable soyuz code on the trunk, which would not have been picked up by edge or staging anyway.
<SteveA> hi mthaddon 
<jamesh> okay.  The existing beta redirect should have no problem with edge
<mthaddon> sorry I'm late...
<danilos> SteveA: yeah, same kind of redirection as for the beta site, agreed
<SteveA> we will discuss this more in the infrastructure conf call, after this meeting
<SteveA> kiko: I leave it up to you to decide what we should roll out.  You've heard the different arguments here.
<kiko> thanks.
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> francis (I think) proposed...
<SteveA> "grammar"
<SteveA>  A bug describing a grammar, typo or other language problem.
<SteveA> 
<flacoste> yep
<danilos> why is it important to differentiate from 'trivial'?
<SteveA> examples are bug 106889
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106889 in launchpad-answers "Typo in Answers Tab Tooltip (for People/Teams)" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106889 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<matsubara> -1, I think we should use the trivial tag for those
<jamesh> or "speling"
<SteveA> and bug 112761
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112761 in launchpad-answers ""look for similar question" is poor grammar" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112761 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<danilos> jamesh: :)
<flacoste> the idea being that grammar bugs are very easy to fix and you can easily bundle quite a few of them
<flacoste> whereas trivial sometime ends up not being trivial
<jtv> "cosmetic"?
<mwhudson> grammar seems over-specific
<kiko> -1
<mpt> If something's not really trivial, remove the trivial tag
<bigjools> "language"
<jamesh> jtv: typos aren't always just cosmetic though
<kiko> I think when trivial isn't trivial, we should just remove the trivial tag
<kiko> wtf
<jtv> jamesh: they are always superficial
<ddaa> kiko: that would be a useful tag too!
<mpt> snap
<SteveA> perhaps this is a combination of "trivial ui" ?
<flacoste> yes, trivial ui kind of covers it
<matsubara> that's how I've been tagging typo bugs
<kiko> good.
<kiko> NEXT
<salgado> what is a triviall bug? something that we could land with a [trivial]  tag?
<SteveA> ok, so let's document the use of "trivial ui" on the tags page
<SteveA> thanks for making the suggestion, flacoste 
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<kiko> salgado, not necessarily, just something that looks trivial to fix.
<SteveA> note that in future, we'll split this section into 'production' and 'DBA' sections, one for mthaddon andn one for stub
<stub> Tom seems to have done a great job last week of keeping things happy
<stub> And everything seems to be running happily.
<stub> We have grown a pair of new appservers, so we are now running 6 lpnet instances (overkill - always a good thing)
<kiko> I will like that, SteveA!
<stub> Testing of Apache as a load balancer is underway and looking good.
<stub> And Tom should do this report as of next week I think :-)
<mthaddon> stub: actually, just 5 instances - the new app server has just one instance (it's on my list to see if we should be running a second on there as well)
<stub> And no, I don't know what the rollout schedule is this week, if any
<SteveA> kiko will be arranging that with tom
* cprov goes to a BOF
<SteveA> looking at urgent picks
<SteveA> thanks cprov 
<kiko> indeed! it is all my fault now.
<SteveA> stub: all done?
<stub> yer
<SteveA> mthaddon: anything to add?
<kiko> gr8
<kiko> mthaddon!
<mthaddon> no, sounds good
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> before joey starts...
* Rinchen laughs.
<SteveA> I spoke with elmo and arranged that we'd push for very urgent sysadmin requests this week
<SteveA> and he promised us some quality time when the admin team are all back in london next week
<jamesh> mthaddon: probably worth having two instances on the machine if only to help balance load
<kiko> SteveA, they have been excellent at helping us get the PPA bits ready.
<mthaddon> jamesh: originally the sysadmins had told us this was a less beefy machine and therefore we should only run one instance, but I want to confirm the machine specs with them and then make a call on how many instances we should be running
<SteveA> awesome to hear
<SteveA> Rinchen: anything really "this week" urgent?
<Rinchen> SteveA, that's good news. Nothing that I am aware of that is urgent this week.  Our backlog has been increasing and Tom has won the award of most active RT request submitter.
<kiko> SteveA, also, elmo has approved a machine to serve as a dedicated build master, another great thing.
<kiko> good job mthaddon 
<SteveA> great.  thanks.
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Martin Albisetti, current producer of Ubuntu Weekly News, contacted me to suggest a Launchpad Etiquette document. I will work on this next week and would like your input. I'm going to work with Martin and other members of the community to find examples of what they consider to be good behaviour. The guide should be empowering, rather than condescending or forbidding.
<SteveA> awesome
<kiko> etiquette?
<SteveA> the COC for launchpad
<Rinchen> Correct.
<mrevell> kiko: Well, things such as, "It's best not to subscribe a team as a support contact, if you don't have everyone's agreement". Although, that's no longer possible, obviously.
<mrevell> Yeah, a CoC.
<SteveA>  * TestsStyleGuide (flacoste)
<stub> mthaddon: One instance per CPU, then scale back the weighting in the load balancer if the CPUs are less powerful
<mpt> As with other help, I think that the briefer and closer such guidelines are to the relevant controls, the more effective they'll be
<flacoste> Did everybody read the TestsStyleGuide? Say "enlightened" if you did, "in the dark" if not.
<mrevell> mpt: Agreed, thanks.
<jtv> enlightened
<mrevell> in the dark
<mwhudson> enlightened
<mthaddon> stub: thx
<mpt> enlightened
<SteveA> enlightened.  thanks for writing it flacoste.
<salgado> enlightened
<jonathank> in the dark.
<bac> enlightened
<matsubara> in the dark
<barry> enlightened
<stub> in the dark
<sinzui> enlightened
<schwuk_> enlightened
<danilos> enlightened
<adeuring> in the dark
<jamesh> enlightened
<statik> enlightened
<kiko> enlightened
<allenap> enlightened
<ddaa> enlightened
<bigjools> in the dark
<flacoste> stub: didn't you read it, you asked about docstring unit tests?
<ddaa> (unless it has changed a lot since last week)
<flacoste> ddaa: it did not
<stub> flacoste: Oh... that one
<stub> enlightened
<SteveA> flacoste: please post the URL.  This agenda item remains until next week so that those still in the dark can read it and claim due enlightenment.
<flacoste> https://launchpad.canonical.com/TestsStyleGuide
<SteveA> mrevell:  you don't need to read it
<mrevell> SteveA: Ok, thanks.
<SteveA> thanks flacoste 
<danilos> worth adding a link to zope3 testbrowser/README.txt on that page, though my bookmark for that now seems to be broken
<barry> it's also not a bad idea to subscribe to the page even if you're enlightened, so you don't fall to the dark side as it gets updated
<SteveA> good point, barry
<SteveA> before we go on to the team three sentences
<jamesh> that'd be eclipsed?
<SteveA> I have an announcement about our development process
* barry hears a drum roll
<SteveA> we're going to start having strict monthly releases, and two-month planned development cycles
<ddaa> yay!
<SteveA> there are docs on the wiki, and I'll mail a formal announcement to the list later today
<SteveA> much thanks to Rinchen for driving this process forward
<SteveA> there's a place in the doc for you to add comments at the end
<SteveA> comments most welcome
<SteveA> but see the email first
<statik> hurrah timeboxing
<SteveA> (when I've sent it)
<SteveA> Also, please see the document on Project Teams for the teams that shouldl report three sentences.
<SteveA> I note that I don't have the infrastructure team's 3 sentences :-(
<SteveA> anyway...
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<barry> SteveA: a question...
<ddaa> URL?
<matsubara> TEAM: production/dba/qa
<matsubara> DONE: begun load balancer testing, DBA holiday + OpenID, triage, oops reports.
<matsubara> TODO: complete load balancer testing, resolve pound timeout issue from yesterday, stub to write a spec, more triage, file an RT to find out what happened to staging oopses, read the TestStyleGuide.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: stub possibly blocked on bzr 0.16 landing in launchpad repo, stub blocked on SteveA remembering the topic of the spec stub is supposed to write.
<flacoste> TEAM: answer-tracker
<flacoste> DONE: LiveHelp spec, restrict setting team answer contact to team admin, allow preferred-languages only answer contacts, other bug fixes, AnswererCredential spec
<flacoste> TODO: Finish AnswererCredentialSpec, allow searching in preferred languages only, more bug fixes
<flacoste> BLOCKED: waiting on mpt and kiko's review of AnswerSpec
<barry> TEAM: team mailing lists
<barry> DONE: mmbuild branch landed; phase three spec ready for review (review requested); mailman 2.1 branch updated on launchpad, pulled into rf (sourcecode/mailman); misc other stuff (reviews, bzr evangelizing)
<barry> TODO: get phase three spec reviewed (especially approval of proposed db changes); merge upstream mm2.1 patches to rf
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<jtv> TEAM: Rosetta
<jtv> DONE: TranslationImportQueuePriorities spec, #113036, lotsa Gutsy preparation
<jtv> TODO: Finish implementation of #88873, #83801, import queue priorities
<jtv> BLOCKED: no
<allenap> TEAM: bug tracker
<allenap> DONE: Bjorn at UDS, and submitted LPClosingBugsFromChangelogs implementation for review. David and Abel are learning LP, working on simple bugs. Gavin worked on some OOPSes, fix is nearing review for one (bug 112315), also worked on bug 81014.
<allenap> TODO: David and Abel will continue as they are, Bjorn will be landing lp-changelog-closes-bugs and writing and planning UDS specs, Gavin will land bug 81014 and bug 112315 and resume bug 106984.
<allenap> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112315 in launchpad "OffsiteFormPostError raised for referer with square braces in query" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112315 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81014 in malone "Don't assume entered package is a binary package" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81014 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ubotu> Bug 106984 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/106984 is private
<mpt> DONE: bug page work, font size experiments
<mpt> TODO: finish bug page work, Launchpad-Bazaar sprint, fix more bugs
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<statik> TEAM: Commercialization
<statik> DONE: conducting code reviews as part of the review team, salesforce integration work, got file downloads DB and code branches back from review, customer support activities, work on removing hard coded lists of projects, improved launchpad.net health monitoring (better granularity on app servers, have a plan for checking SFTP).
<statik> TODO: Post-review changes and land file downloads, 1 month progress report, vacation, code reviews, hardcoded projects, salesforce.
<statik> BLOCKED: no. 
<salgado> TEAM: FOAF
<salgado> DONE: code review (including mentoring), performance reviews, started working on bug 53637
<salgado> TODO: more code review, finish with bug 53637 and get back to work on bug 70519 if time permits
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53637 in launchpad "Adding team 'Foo' as a member of team 'Bar' should require confirmation from one of the administrators of 'Foo'" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53637 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70519 in launchpad "Need to allow team members to renew their own membership once it gets close to the membership's expiration date" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70519 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ddaa> TEAM: Code (mwhudson, jml, thumper, ddaa):
<ddaa> DONE: Smartserver on supermirror, private branches, FiF tasks, reviews, mwhudson training on supermirror and code-import operation, bye-bye-hct
<ddaa> TODO: Smartserver on supermirror, private branches, sprint in Dunedin, bye-bye-hct, sprint in London
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> flacoste, when did you mail me about that?
<mpt> about AnswerSpec, I mean
<stub> Team Salgado :)
<bigjools> SteveA, Team Soyuz have been at UDS and wiping new baby's bottom so not much to report
<SteveA> TMI
<SteveA> but thanks
<kiko> big news for team Soyuz! PPA demos! rebuild speccing!
<bigjools> you're welcome :)
<kiko> soyuz is now looking like the future
<SteveA> matsubara: thanks, you rock!
<Rinchen> ooh, PPA!
<flacoste> mpt: you were in the CC list to the RFC: Initial draft of launchpad knowledge base on 2007-04-20
<mwhudson> PPA?
<ddaa> Be sure the ubuntu-studio folks see that!
<ddaa> Personal Package Archives
<bigjools> Personal Porn^WPackage Archive
<jtv> Privacy Protection Act?
<salgado> mwh, personal package archives
<mwhudson> ok
<Rinchen> Powerfully Potent Activities!
<mpt> flacoste, ok, I'll find it and reply
<jtv> Provisional Patent Application
<flacoste> thanks mpt
* radix does a jig for PPA
<radix> we need that :-)
<mpt> Prancing Pirate Architecture
<jtv> Post Pack Audit
<bigjools> wot no rude ones?
<schwuk_> Pony Pimpage Abounds
<ddaa> Pondering a Pee Afterwards
<Spads> Personal P**** Augmentation
<kiko> END OF MEETING
<barry> potentially promiscuous activities
<mrevell> :)
<bigjools> yay for Spads
<Rinchen> Positively Preposterous Acronyms 
<bigjools> lol
<kiko> jesus
<SteveA> anyone still blocked
<SteveA> ?
* mwhudson apologises
<matsubara> stub?
<SteveA> stub remembered!
<matsubara> right, thanks
<SteveA> ok, thanks for being here.  5 mins early!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<stub> SteveA: What time infra call?
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> stub:  on the hour
<ubotu> New bug: #113825 in malone "Null bug contact is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113825
<ubotu> New bug: #113827 in launchpad "LP says I own a team when I'm actually a member of the owning team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113827
<popey> sladen: moo
<psusi> what's a guy got to do to be able to set the priority of a bug?  launchpad says only the maintainer or bug contact can set it... I am a member of the ubuntu-dmraid group, which is subscribed to the dmraid package as a bug contact, but I can't set the priority on dmraid bugs
<kiko> psusi, the text is not precise. it means an ubuntu bug contact -- for the distro.
<kiko> we were in fact just discussing this
<psusi> hrm....
<seb128> psusi: basically what I was saying on #ubuntu-devel then
<psusi> so how do I set it as the bug contact for the ubuntu specific dmraid package?
<psusi> as far as I can tell, I'm looking at the dmraid package in ubuntu
<psusi> unless... wait... you mean you have to be a bug contact for all of ubuntu?
<seb128> right
<psusi> omg
<seb128> there is no by package granularity
<seb128> hum
<psusi> that totally sucks...
<seb128> you don't need to subscribe to all the bugs
<seb128> you just need to be member of the bug team
<seb128> so you have the permission to triage any Ubuntu bug
<psusi> hrm.. what all does that mean?
<kiko> psusi, that you need to talk to bdmurray!
<psusi> lol
<psusi> do you have to be a motu to do that?
<seb128> psusi: you will get only bugs for packages you are subscribed to
<seb128> no
<seb128> just to be busquad member
<seb128> ask on #ubuntu-bugs to be added to the team
<psusi> ok....
<kiko> no
<kiko> talk to bdmurray
<psusi> can someoneohh
<kiko> he will be overjoyed to have you help out!
<psusi> I joined the team myself
<seb128> you need to be accepted by a team admin though
<kiko> correct
<psusi> lp seems to say the team is open, and that I was added, not pending
<psusi> hrm....
<kiko> psusi, can I see a URL?
<psusi> now I have to find my way back... heh
<psusi> according to my personal page it says I am a member of the bugsquad group, joined 2 minutes ago
<psusi> https://launchpad.net/~psusi
<psusi> https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad lists me as recently approved
<psusi> still can't change priority
<kiko> bugsquad is not the contact.
<kiko> as I said you need to talk to bdmurray.
<psusi> I thought you said I needed to be a member of bugsquad?
<seb128> psusi: I wrote it, might be ubuntu-qa, better to do what kiko said
<kiko> yes, please do.
<kiko> bdmurray will be cross with me otherwise
<psusi> ok... any idea when he will be on?
<kiko> he /is/ on isn't he?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> hang on
<seb128> psusi: did you try on #ubuntu-bugs?
<psusi> ohh... must have missed it the first time
<kiko> psusi, he's here now, he was offline
<pkern_> How could I set bug contact / security contact on a project in LP?
<matsubara> pkern_: in the Bugs tab for the given project
<kiko> correct
<kiko> we should group these bits into a +roles page.
<matsubara> pkern_: you'll see in the Actions menu (Left hand side) a link to change the bug/security contact, if you have permission
<pkern_> Thanks.
<sabdf1> also, an inverse roles page, for a person which shows the projects on which they have a special role
<kiko> totally
<toscalix> hi, I had a meeting at UDS (mEDUXa - Launchpad BoF) and I want to contact with the launchpad technician that attended to that BoF to help integrate mEDUXa with this tool. He has dark long hair
<toscalix> didn't write down his name and now I don't know how to contact him (I leaved Sevilla)
<toscalix> can somebody in UDS from Launchpad help me?
<kiko> that's me
<toscalix> hi kiko
<kiko> how's it going
<toscalix> perfect
<kiko> that's good to hear!
<toscalix> at home, fine but I was better at sevilla
<kiko> sevilla is a nice place
<kiko> I don't blame you
<kiko> being home is also nice though
<toscalix> Yes but I have too much work now. In the BoF I didn't
<kiko> heh
<kiko> toscalix, so how may I help you?
<toscalix> get when you where going to make the change on hexperides domain
<toscalix> it is not critical
<kiko> ah, of course.
<toscalix> but It would be nice to know if it is going to take you days or weeks or...whatever, so we can make our roadmap
<toscalix> it is something hard to do or it is a simple action?
<kiko> hang on
<kiko> toscalix, https://launchpad.net/hexperides
<toscalix> ah, you did it right away, I thought it was going to take more time
<toscalix> thanks a lot
<kiko> you're welcome
<psusi> say, is there any chance of having launchpad fixed to not show the same bug repeatedly in bugs related to you, when the bug effects multiple distros?
<pjma1> how do I change my publicly shown name in Launchpad Answers?
<matsubara> pjma1: launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<gnomefreak> i get a oops when using that URL with +gnomefreak instead of +me
<gnomefreak> OOPS-495A697
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/495A697
<matsubara> gnomefreak: an oops or a page not found?
<gnomefreak> both
<pjma1> it looks like that's the same as https://launchpad.net/~<username> - Sorry, that should have been obvious to me :-)
<pjma1> thx
<gnomefreak> page not found with the above oops
<matsubara> gnomefreak: launchpad.net/people/+me is a shortcut that redirects to your logged in user home page.
<gnomefreak> i got it using https://beta.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+edit
<matsubara> oh, I thought you tried launchpad.net/people/+gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i did try that 
<matsubara> ~gnomefreak doesn't seem to exist on lpnet or beta
<gnomefreak> i just changed it
<gnomefreak> its not -johnvivirito
<gnomefreak> ~
<gnomefreak> been looking to do that for a long time
<thumper> morning
<micahcowan> How might one change the status of an Answer? In some cases, users submit a "final, closing remark", which changes the Answer's status from "answered" to "open"; also, there are some cases that are much more appropriate as bugs, but I can't find out how to mark the Answer as "invalid".
<sinzui> micahcowan: We haven't created an administrative interface for questions.
<micahcowan> Is one planned?
<sinzui> we have not decided. In the first case you mention, it sounds like we have a UI/workfow problem that lets the user mess up the status
<micahcowan> I'd agree with that. It should at least be possible to submit comments without altering the state; and to change the state back in the event that it has been modified accidentally.
<micahcowan> Another question is, is there documentation on how the karma process works? I think having it documented somewhere (even though I know it changes) would make it easier for people to give feedback on how it works. Because it seems kind of screwy to me, lately.
<sinzui> micahcowan: flacoste and popey discussed this last week I believe. I do not know the final outcome. filing a bug or adding to an existing one to document the problem is probably the best step.
<flacoste> micahcowan: when a question is about a bug, you should not mark it as Invalid, you should instead link it to the appropriate bug
<micahcowan> alright.
<flacoste> micahcowan: it is possible for project managers to correct the status of a question
<sinzui> micahcowan: Karma is a mysterious thing (and i hack on the source code). I do not know any more than you get points for interaction. Starting questions, and providing feedback does give the participants karma.
<flacoste> micahcowan: the discussion with popey was about extending that to 'official' answer contacts
<flacoste> micahcowan: which is a future feature where project managers can appoint answer contact
<flacoste> micahcowan: for karma, see https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<micahcowan> It is currently possible to appoint myself as a package answer contact... though perhaps you mean something more official than that.
<popey> moo
<flacoste> micahcowan: exactly, project manager will be able to review the list of self-appointed answer contacts and select the 'official' ones
<flacoste> it will also be a way for users to have some "trust" in the answerers
* sinzui swipes flacoste's sentence for spec
<micahcowan> :)
#launchpad 2007-05-11
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<harrisony> someone told me somebody would say "Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!"
<jml> :)
<mpt> Even though the rain is bucketing down
<mpt> it's still a good afternoon
<mpt> thumper, is it raining in Dunners too?
<thumper> on and off
<mpt> ok, please make sure it's finished by the time I arrive
<mpt> thx
<thumper> its been a wierd day weather wise
<thumper> aparently we are expecting snow over the weekend
<mpt> woot
<jml> thumper: c'mon, be serious.
<thumper> jml: I am
<thumper> btw: don't believe weather sites, they are hardly ever right
<jml> thumper: as in "Dunedin is much warmer than they say it is"
<jml> or as in "Dunedin is actually hostile to human life. Bring a biohazard suit."
<thumper> jml: 4 seasons in one day
<thumper> whatever you wear will be wrong
<jml> oh good :)
<mpt> muahahahaha
* mpt finds an evil Launchpad bug
<mpt> I love QA
<ubotu> New bug: #113939 in launchpad "/projects hierarchy (including front page search) is broken on staging.launchpad.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113939
<carlos> morning
<harrisony> evening
<mdke> danilos: yes we could do one soon. I have to implement that po-regeneration trick first
<mpt> Good morning kiko
<kiko> morning mattey
<kiko> how's it goin
<mpt> not so good right at the moment
<mpt> I have a doctest failure and can't figure out why
<dneary> Hi kiko
<dneary> kiko: I got injured, no marathon for me :(
<dneary> About 10 days after I was talking to you
<kiko> dneary, that's so sad -- how did you get hurt?
<dneary> Ilio-tibial band syndrome
<dneary> A tendinitis that makes the outside of your knee sore if you run on it
<dneary> I apparently aggravated it pretty well on a 30k run :)
<kiko> I know exactly what that is
<kiko> because my ITBs are very tight
<dneary> It can take a couple of months of physio + stretching to get over it, and then perhaps I'll need corrective soles or something
<kiko> so I might have warned you that stretching and rest are pretty important
<kiko> but I didn't!
<kiko> oh well.
<dneary> I have been stretching a lot, and cycling a bit, and I did run a 10k the weekend I was supposed to run my marathon (ran it slow, 49 mns)
<kiko> my ITBs give me trouble but I visit the physio every week anyway
<dneary> You did, actually
<kiko> and he stretches me and tells me when I am too tight
<dneary> but the ITB stretch isn't woe you'd normally do (at least not me)
<kiko> dneary, you can feel it tight though
<kiko> which would indicate you need to stretch it
<dneary> I actually think that I have some tissue damage in my arse muscle (gluteus maximus) which is the source of all my problems
<dneary> Anyway... I'm already planning my come-back
<dneary> I want to get running regularly again before I lose all that conditioning I had built up
<dneary> Then I am aiming for a semi in 1h40 in September, and another in 1h35 at the end of October, before doing a marathon in November
<dneary> I might be out of my mind, though :)
<carlos> danilos: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #113963 in malone "the packagebugs columns should open the corresponding bugs list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113963
<mrevell> carlos: hey
<carlos> mrevell: hi, how's going?
<mrevell> carlos: Hey, not bad. You?
<carlos> mrevell: fine, a bit tired but is last working day for this week :-P
<mrevell> carlos: :)
<danilos> carlos: hey carlos
<carlos> danilos: hi
<carlos> danilos: https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=distros&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=pot
<carlos> danilos: there are oo.org templates that were not autoapproved
<carlos> I fixed them for Feisty because I touched something that I shouldn't and I thought it was my fault
<carlos> but it happened again for Edgy
<danilos> carlos: well, I'll look into the mapping file after the meeting
<carlos> danilos: ok, thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #113965 in launchpad "Team mugshots page is untidy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113965
<ubotu> New bug: #113974 in malone "upstream linking does not know about code_fix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113974
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> I'm curious to know if there is a way to translate not through the web gui, but through bzr / cvs /svn ?
<Hobbsee> sivang!
<sivang> Hobbsee!
<sivang> Hobbsee: I take it you in the conference? how does it go?
<Hobbsee> sivang: it's fun :)
<sivang> Hobbsee: ofcourse it is, have you met all of the important people yet? :)
<sivang> hi there elcuco 
<elcuco> hi sivang
<Hobbsee> sivang: some of htem
<sivang> carlos: is there a way to do commit translations in a bzr /cvs /svn way?
<sivang> carlos: the KDE .il translators lead would like to use that to backport updated translations from the KDE svn repos
<sivang> carlos: and I'd like to help him with that
<sivang> carlos: btw, *hug* and hi, long time no see :)
<sivang> carlos: alterntatively, we would like to be able to trigger and automatic update from the KDE svn repos, if this is possible
<sivang> (I know there supposed to be an automatic periodical process for that)
* sivang hops carlos or danilos are here and watching :)
<sivang> hopes, even
<danilos> sivang: you should chat with some of our bzr gurus like ddaa about it, if you want to import existing SVN repo into a bzr tree in Launchpad
<danilos> sivang: btw, hi :)
<elcuco> So I asume that sivang is a "no-go" for the near future
* sivang hugs danilos 
<sivang> elcuco: not entirly. this just mean we need to go through the bzr RCS system to do that, there might be even a way to automatically do that since bzr now has lots of plugins for importing other RCS data
<danilos> sivang: another thing, we had a mail from Hebrew translator-to-be about you being unavailable about two months ago from Diego Iastrubni (and another guy in reply to him) on rosetta-users list, so I wonder if that has worked out ok
<elcuco> danilos: thats me
<sivang> that's him :)
<danilos> heh, ok, so I guess it worked out fine :)
<elcuco> WIP
<sivang> indeed :)
<danilos> well, you got hold of sivang, which is a big step forward :)
<carlos> sivang: hey
<sivang> carlos !
<elcuco> sivang: i assume you know enough bzr, since i am clueless about this.
<sivang> carlos: I hope you have better food the raw fish :-p
<danilos> so, I can at least remove 'checking what's going on' from my list of things to attend to :)
<sivang> elcuco: Yes, I have a few projects using it
<carlos> sivang: ugh?
<sivang> danilos: yes, I'm on it now
<sivang> carlos: you in Seville ?
<carlos> sivang: no we don't have bzr integration yet
<carlos> sivang: no, I didn't go this time
<sivang> carlos: ah okay, I see. Were not David exprimenting with SVN autoimport stuff not long ago ? (in relation to translations)
<sivang> ddaa: ^^^
<carlos> sivang: launchpad is able to import svn repositories
<carlos> sivang: but we don't have that integrated with Launchpad Translations
<sivang> ah I see :/
* carlos -> lunch
<sivang> elcuco: can you please file a join request to the team so I can approve you ?
<sivang> carlos , danilos : what about importing current translations for upstream KDE ? I Know this should be working by now, can we use that to "backport" translation more updated upstream to rosetta?
<danilos> sivang: you can import them, but you'd have to do it one-by-one (per po template)
<danilos> sivang: when importing, simply choose 'published upload' instead of 'user upload'
<danilos> sivang: alternatively, you can wait for translations in packages to be updated, when they'll be merged in as well
<sivang> danilos: why does it need to be done per each template manually? I thought we had an automatic update process...(I might be missing something here so apologies in advance)
<sivang> danilos: ah, so MOM also takes care for translation updates from upstream(=KDE, not debian)?
<danilos> sivang: it's automatic based on what Ubuntu packages provide: I am not sure how often do they re-import from upstream
<sivang> danilos: I wonder if we can auto import only for a specific language and a specific component (KDE,IL_he)
<danilos> sivang: no, you can't do that at a moment, unfortunately
<sivang> danilos: so to get synced with KDE as upstream, I need to wait to when carlos / admins run the autoimport process for the whole translation  base in all components and all languages?
<ddaa> sivang: that's a lot of backlog
<ddaa> there was no work recently about bzr-rosetta integration
<danilos> sivang: no, you need to wait for Ubuntu to update their KDE packages
<ddaa> actually, s/recently/at all/
<ddaa> sivang: what can I do to help you that do not involve hundreds of lines of code?
<sivang> ddaa: HA HA HA :)
* sivang hugs ddaa 
<ddaa> people have the most weird reactions sometimes
<sivang> ddaa: My fellow here, which is the IL_he KDE translation lead would like to be able to backport some translations of his from KDE svn to rosetta
<ddaa> sivang: okay, and?
<sivang> ddaa: he would like to be able to do that without going thourgh the Web GUI :)
<ddaa> that sounds like a reasonable requirement
<sivang> ddaa: cool, so how does he do  that? :-p
<ddaa> no idea
<sivang> eheh
<ddaa> it's purely a rosetta problem AFAICT
<ddaa> danilos is one of the Rosetta guys
<danilos> sivang: even when bzr integration is done, it's not going to be that simple
<ddaa> danilos: may I suggest a change of frame of mind?
<danilos> sivang: you can't simply sync Ubuntu translations from anywhere, it'd have to go through Ubuntu
<sivang> I somehow got the impression that that would be possible, sine rosetta will auto import translation from upstream(=KDE, not debian) but I realize now the only upstream as far as rosetta likes is the debian package...
<danilos> ddaa: sure, go ahead
<ddaa> danilos: maybe you could reframe the problem in terms of "to do that a simply it would require X, Y and Z", in a "it would be nice if" sort of way
<danilos> sivang: Rosetta will import from upstream, but it's up to Ubuntu policies if they will accept such imports directly
<danilos> ddaa: I have no control of what Ubuntu packagers do, that's the point
<danilos> ddaa: and there's the risk of devaluating Launchpad translators if we just overwrite their translations without asking
<sivang> elcuco: does anything of that helps so far?
<sivang> elcuco: at least to get the big picture...
* elcuco is reading
<ddaa> danilos: does Rosetta do merges?
<danilos> elcuco, sivang: the problem is not the automation itself, it's the policy of what to allow and what not (we are already having a problem with that at the moment, so we need to solve that first)
<sivang> danilos: so practically, there is no value to  the import mechanism, since anyway new transltaions only come through merged ubuntu packages?
<sivang> danilos: disregard my latest question , you already answered :)
<danilos> ddaa: it does, but prefers the Launchpad contributions over any upstream ones
<ddaa> I mean, if we imported upstream at first, then some strings were not changed, then we import a newer upstream, then strings which have not been manually changed+approved should be updated transparently, shouldn't they?
<danilos> ddaa: that's right, and that's what happens with Ubuntu translations
<sivang> I second that
<ddaa> Then if one string that was changed in Launchpad is no identical to upstream, it is marked back as upstream?
<sivang> danilos: can we get something like this done for hebrew on KDE ?
<danilos> sivang: the large problem is with KDE not actually being translatable in Launchpad: Ubuntu's KDE is translatable, which is not entirely the same as upstream KDE
<sivang> uh-ha
<sivang> I get it
<danilos> ddaa: no, if one string changed in Launchpad is not identical to new upstream translation, Launchpad translation is kept, and upstream one is put in DB as a "suggestion" only
<danilos> ddaa: source of lot of confusion and complaints, indeed
<elcuco> sivang: for examples the new entries in "Help" menu. 
<ddaa> danilos: s/no identical/now identical/
<danilos> ddaa: ah, then that's right :)
<sivang> elcuco: how do you mean?
<danilos> sivang: the new Ubuntu menu entries which don't exist in upstream KDE
<sivang> elcuco: ah, you mean the LP itegration ones
<sivang> danilos: yes
<sivang> oops
<sivang> s/ danilos / elcuco 
<ddaa> danilos: I have a gut feeling that merge conflicts with upstream should give a bit more importance to upstream.
<elcuco> well, for all i care, wipe out the ubuntu l10n with kde'supstream l10n, and then fixing whats missing is also a good option
<ddaa> I mean, it's obviously a more important "suggestion" than what Joe Random Translator would put in Rosetta.
<danilos> ddaa: so do most of the upstream translators, but how do you fix a typo in Launchpad then?
<danilos> ddaa: the point is that it's not Joe Random Translator doing the work in Rosetta
<ddaa> danilos: I do not see the problem with fixing typos.
<danilos> ddaa: at least, we can't treat our users like that
<ddaa> It's a merge conflict, when resolving you can fix any typo you want.
<danilos> ddaa: well, if they keep reverting to upstream's choice of words with each import
<sivang> can we get something like what elcuco suggested to have a fresh and consistent start for KDE he_IL ?
<elcuco> sivang: my main concern is about the merges from kde's svn into launchpad. i would like to be notified when this appens, so i can close some things for the next upgrade. both in kde's svn and in rosseta.
<ddaa> danilos: Two things there.
<danilos> ddaa: well, we are not providing control at that level since that would be overkill; the idea is for Rosetta to be simpler than other translation editors, and most of these imports happen automatically
<sivang> elcuco: right, so we need a notification mechanism
<ddaa> 1. I'm not suggesting automatically reverting to upstream, just marking the string as "conflicted with upstream" because there were independent diverging changes on Rosetta and upstream.
<ddaa> 2. even if users keep reverting to upstream choice of words each time the string changes in upstream, upstream would be likely to have fixed the typo...
<ddaa> maybe in a different way than Rosetta
<ddaa> danilos: anyway, I am probably just being a distration in this discussion.
<danilos> ddaa: I agree with both points, and I am actually working on providing interface to see what has changed from upstream in Rosetta
<danilos> ddaa: not at all, it's just that we are currently lacking nice mechanisms to see things like this
* ddaa goes back to his other stuff
<danilos> sivang: so in short, we can work on this, but we'd need to find best way to do it so we don't hurt Ubuntu users and translators, nor upstreams (a very tough deal, if you ask me :)
<elcuco> danilos: just keep in mind, that while i use kubuntu here and i would like to have the "best" translations in my distro, i will only work upstream.
<sivang> danilos: indeed
<danilos> elcuco: then the simplest thing for you is to convince Ubuntu translators and packagers to import KDE packages with translations as often as possible
<sivang> danilos: however, we can introduce something like team preferences
<elcuco> danilos: this is easy since as far as i unedrstand i am the ubuntu/kde translator :)
<sivang> danilos: so we would set the he_IL team to be more reliant and use the upstream, since there are very few translators which are in low avtivity
<danilos> elcuco: I am talking about all the Ubuntu translators and KDE packagers
<sivang> danilos: while other teams, where the ubuntu translator are more active would be more liking there translations to upstream's
<danilos> sivang: yeah, that's one of the directions we'll explore for solving this problem regardless of the import
<sivang> danilos: good
<sivang> elcuco: I gotta go now, would you take it from here?
<danilos> sivang: as I said above, one of the oft made complaints from upstream translators
<danilos> sivang, elcuco: the important bit is, this won't happen in the next few weeks since we are pretty busy atm
<elcuco> sivang: i will leave you a message on msn regarindg my account. i need to fix some mess
<sivang> danilos: Yeah, I guessed that :)
<sivang> danilos: but in the next 6 months maybe?
<sivang> elcuco: sure thing
<danilos> sivang: sounds possible (and the thing is, I do want to concentrate on better support for upstreams, but it depends on a whole lot other things as well)
<sivang> elcuco: I'll approve you when as soon as I see the membership request
<sivang> danilos: okay, just know you already have a team to expriment with which is more favoring of upstream translations :)
<sivang> danilos: (to test with)
<danilos> sivang: heh, ok, thanks
<elcuco> lets assume i have 3-5 accounts in launchpad. how can i close them all except one?
<sivang> anyway, I have to run people, see you soon
<danilos> elcuco: you need to 'merge' them
<danilos> elcuco: choose one as the primary account, and merge all the others into that one
<danilos> anyway, off to have lunch
* danilos -> lunch
<elcuco> sorry for the lame question, but how do i join a team?
<danilos> elcuco: go to the team page and click "Join a team"
<danilos> elcuco: eg. on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-he select "Join this team"
<elcuco> i was looking for this in my personal page, funky (thanks danilos)
<danilos> elcuco: np
<elcuco> does anyone know where can i find the text i see in konqeuror when it's launhed?
<elcuco> About Kubuntu, Kubuntu Destop Guide, etc?
<danilos> elcuco: try https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/kdebase/+pots/konqueror/he/+translate?batch=10&show=untranslated
<elcuco> here's a good question: how about trademarks? should i transliterate the ubuntu (kubuntu) names to hebrew? or leave in latin letters?
<elcuco> (I usually use the 2nd proposition)
<danilos> elcuco: depends on the language, translation team policy and on project policy as well
<elcuco> project = Ubuntu. And here IMHO the team has no vote, since it;s up to Mark to decide such things
<danilos> elcuco: not necessarily: some teams insist on at least transliterating the names
<elcuco> that's wrong, since Ubuntu is a trade mark, but  is not a trademark
<elcuco> well, it's also an african word, but Windows is also a name of a crappy operating system...
<danilos> elcuco: what worth is a written trademark which cannot be read?
<elcuco> exactly, do you recognize  as a trademark?
<elcuco> or ? (bubuntu)
<ubotu> New bug: #114034 in launchpad-cscvs "abiword import fails with UnicodeDecodeError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114034
<danilos> elcuco: no, but will someone who knows no Latin alphabet recognise 'Ubuntu'? of course not
<danilos> elcuco: anyway, that's why I said it's up to each team's discretion
<danilos> elcuco: if you feel strongly one way, doesn't mean there isn't anyone who feels strongly the other way
<elcuco> well, this is definetly not for us to decide. this desition shold be made by lawyers, in order to enforce the *Ububtu trademark is needed
<danilos> elcuco: and lingustics is not the right place for companies to express themselves
<danilos> elcuco: I have a lot of counter examples where companies do the opposite thing when they think it commercially suits them
<danilos> elcuco: and I won't make my language unnecessarily uglier because of company interests
<elcuco> well, lets agree that we disagree, no need to continue this debate, as we will probably will not be able to convice the other side that he is wrong
<danilos> elcuco: exactly :)
<danilos> elcuco: fwiw, search for '' on Google, and you'll see I am not the only one thinking the same
<oojah> danilos: Grr, you beat me to showing my mad cyrillic skills :)
<danilos> oojah: heh :)
<elcuco> those are not official links, but "fan sites". 
<elcuco> i had to learn those things when i translated Mandrake
<danilos> elcuco: language is the instrument of people, not companies
<elcuco> this is why i am translating
<danilos> elcuco: right, so make sure you've got agreement within the team to do it the same way throughout, or you'll get a mixture, because no matter what you thought, people think differently
<elcuco> but... the "father project" needs to think about the trademark issue. if cannonical makes an official announcement in hebrew and they use the hebrew form, this a green light for me. 
<danilos> elcuco: Ubuntu is as much a community project as is a 'child of Canonical', and probably more
<danilos> (this means that Hebrew translators from the community would probably be translating the announcement, so it would be up to them to decide on it; at least that's how it works in Gnome)
<ubotu> New bug: #114050 in launchpad-cscvs "importing sometimes leads to bazaar conflicts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114050
<ubotu> New bug: #114052 in launchpad "OpenPGP verification sends only to newest subkey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114052
<leonardo> Hi, when the status of "Translation import queue" is "Needs Review". I make review or launchpad-admin review?
<Adri2000> someone added a package (djplay), for which I'm subscribed to bugmail, to bug #1, and now I receive all the bugmail of bug #1. is there a way to unsubscribe?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<PauloAugusto> hello, anyone here?
<PauloAugusto> I need help geting started with some translations. There are terms that are very common and i would like to know what is the most common translation to portuguese of them, like "login" or "log on".
<PauloAugusto> How do i search for such common translations that are already made?
<sabdfl> Adri2000: i think you can mark the bug invalid on that package
<sabdfl> BjornT would know for certain
<Watersevenub> PauloAugusto, Portuguese (Portugal) move to #ubuntu-pt or check  http://www.ubuntu-pt.org/Web/ubuntupt_participar.html. Brazilian Portuguese move to #ubuntu-br :-)
<Watersevenub> PauloAugusto, also, #ubuntu-translators 
<PauloAugusto> Thanks
<salgado> mthaddon, can you run a query on production for me? (https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileldqZMX.html)
#launchpad 2007-05-12
<Daviey> Hey, how can i make a new team?
<radix> Daviey: http://launchpad.net/people  , click "Register a team"
<radix> I was similarly confused about how to create a team after creating a project a couple weeks ago
<Daviey> radix, feel kinda dumb now :)
<radix> Daviey: don't worry, I seriously found it difficult myself
<Daviey> usability eh? :D
<Daviey> How can i make a team a subteam of another?
<matt__> Hi! could someone please advice me what the difference between a blueprint and a milestone is?
<matt__> is a milestone based on 'series' and blueprints for the life of a project?
* johnc4510 greets all
* johnc4510 asks if there is a launchpad team member here?
* johnc4510 is leaving now due to no response!!
<ssam> Bug #74252 has gone mad
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74252 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach]  (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74252 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<ssam> there is an endless loop of auto replys
<ssam> Bug #74252 has gone mad, endless auto replies
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74252 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach]  (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74252 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
#launchpad 2007-05-13
<pochu> So it seems gentoo isn't registered as distro
<pochu> Is it possible to register it so I can link to a gentoo bug report?
<pochu> I don't think I'm the best person to do it, maybe a LP admin :)
<pochu> SteveA: ^
<gnomefreak> is there an issue with LP mail?
<gnomefreak> ive gotten maybe 100 (first time checked in 2 days) they say "This is the Postfix program at host baal.visi.com."
<gnomefreak> it seems to be the user as i look into it more
<bluefoxicy> quick question, launchpad ever actually going open source?
<DarkMageZ> hi, there's an issue with bug #74252. some mail server keeps on replying to it saying message is undeliverable. causing a loop. (luckily launchpad isn't fast @ sending the new "comment" back)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74252 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach]  (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74252 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<thumper> bluefoxicy: some day
<bluefoxicy> thumper:  within my lifetime?
<DarkMageZ> can someone please check out the spam on bug #74252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74252 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach]  (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74252 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<crimsun> DarkMageZ: it's the weekend.  Please be patient.
<thumper> bluefoxicy: depends, how close to death are you?
<bluefoxicy> thumper:  i'm 21 years away from birth; I don't know how close to death I am, from a quantum physics point of view it hasn't been proven that I can actually die.
<DarkMageZ> it's a small matter of being sent 140+ emails to each subscriber and the number is getting higher...
* Fujitsu prods an LP admin to either disable the email address on `nomorespam' or unsubscribe said user from bug #72018 to stop the spam.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<ssam> Bug #74252 has gone mad, endless auto replies
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74252 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach]  (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74252 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<DarkMageZ> yeah, isn't it great?
<ssam> is there noone around with magical launchpad powers?
<DarkMageZ> thumper, can you stop the crap which is happening with bug 74252? i'm counting 185+ spam emails to each subscriber of it's master bug.
<sits> Help! My inbox is being crushed by launchpad bug mail...
<Webspot> same
<sits> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/74252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74252 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]  [@IA__gtk_style_attach] " [Undecided,Needs info]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<Webspot> I was about to say
<sits> I've unduped the bug to try and reduce to collateral damage
<Webspot> good
<sits> I can't find the username of email address that has disappeared
<sits> I'm also about to file a bug on this problem too
<sits> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/114384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114384 in malone "Dead email accounts cause launchpad to mailbomb and crush subscriber inboxes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<elmo> I've redirected mail to that bug temporarily, which should solve the immediately problem
<elmo> unfortunately I have to get on a plane now, so I can't do anything more
<sits> elmo: thank you
<DarkMageZ> if launchpad was quicker at sending emails out then this would be a much more crippling issue. over the last 12 hours it has only managed to cause 190+ trash emails to all subscribers of 72018.
<ubotu> New bug: #114384 in malone "Dead email accounts cause launchpad to mailbomb and crush subscriber inboxes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114384
<sits> DarkMageZ: thanks for the confirm
<DarkMageZ> sits, no problem. i've been trying to bring the issue to their attention for over 3 hours
<sits> why did you resubscribe it to 72018?
<DarkMageZ> reduplicate it to? because once this is all over. it's likely that people will forget to redupe it
<sits> ok
* sits tries to wrap up a launchpad essay
<sits> it's overlong, unfinished and unfocused at the moment but it might be useful as an "outsider" view
<DarkMageZ> i can just imagine how shitty all those subscribers are going to be
<sits> DarkMageZ: I'm trying not to think about it
<sits> DarkMageZ: 72018 was a firestorm of "why am I getting the email" grief as it was
<Fujitsu> It's not really LP's fault, but stuff could have been done to prevent it.
<sits> s/the/this
<DarkMageZ> launchpad did what it was coded to do
<sits> Fujitsu: Hindsight is a wonderful thing
<Fujitsu> sits: This isn't the first time it has happened.
<sits> Fujitsu: now that I didn't know
<Fujitsu> Probably the worst instance of it, though.
<sits> I think if bugs are getting over 20 subscribers they need special handling to reduce the fallout of "accidents"
<DarkMageZ> there are 2 proper ways on handling this. first would be to implement abnormality detection. so if something other than the norm is happening, then an email is sent to the admins to sort.
<DarkMageZ> second would to be to set some sort of limiting on the comments from an individual
<sits> what's abnormal though
<sits> ?
<Fujitsu> Having more people than just admins being able to unsubscribe people might be useful. Or having an admin around all the time.
<sits> Fujitsu: by the time an admin knows it might be too late
<DarkMageZ> the abnormal part of this was the amount of comments by one user, one after the other :P
<sits> I'm only here because someone was complaining within the bug itself
<Fujitsu> Hm....... Shouldn't the NDR be coming from postmaster@somedomain, so not from a registered address?
<DarkMageZ> i tried to alert the people in #ubuntu-bugs about 6 hours ago.
<Fujitsu> DarkMageZ: They can't do anything.
<DarkMageZ> i forgot about this channel
<sits> I wouldn't have known where to go
<DarkMageZ> they can't do anything, but they know where to point & poke
<Fujitsu> Only the LP admins can control this.
<Fujitsu> Well, possibly.
<sits> about the best I would have done was unduping that bug and then a new malone bug would have been filed
<Fujitsu> Everybody is leaving UDS at the moment, so it's a particularly bad time.
<sits> UDS?
<DarkMageZ> ubuntu developers summit
<sits> ok
<DarkMageZ> the problem with the internet is stuff can go bad at any time. so like you said before. there should always be someone around to sort stuff out.
<Fujitsu> Giving drivers of a project that ability to unsubscribe someone might be nice.
<sits> hmm
<sits> anyone can subscribe anyone else
<sits> but unsubscribing is not so liberal
<Fujitsu> But those NDRs should never have got to the bug, unless the mailserver is really badly configured.
<Fujitsu> postmaster@somedomain shouldn't be associated with a LP account, so Malone shouldn't accept the email.
<sits> well I thought bounces were distinct from regular mail
<sits> Fujitsu: I see what you mean
<Fujitsu> They are normal messages.
<sits> what about the holiday mail bounces though?
<Fujitsu> Those are always going to happen, because they are indistinguishable from normal emails.
<sits> the question is - can you stop a loop from happening due to poorly configured servers?
<ubotu> New bug: #114394 in launchpad "the "Show all teams" link opens "all projects" instead of all the teams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114394
<ubotu> New bug: #114414 in launchpad "The latest questions asked shoud only show questions in preferred languages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114414
<ubotu> New bug: #114420 in launchpad "Unable to find bug report even when the path is given" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114420
<DoctorOwl> Does anyone still think Launchpad should be free and open source?
<DoctorOwl> Does anyone here help create Launchpad?
<DoctorOwl> Ok let me try another tack, are any big-name projects hosted on Launchpad besides Ubuntu?
<wingo-pb> hi all.
<wingo-pb> anyone know how often launchpad does mirroring of off-site bzr branches?
<wingo-pb> i have a project that had changes three days ago and the launchpad mirror hasn't updated
* wingo-pb investigates "ask a question"
<ubotu> New bug: #114453 in malone "Typo on "Add affected source package to bug" page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114453
<Odd_Bloke> Guys, I'm getting a lot of "bzr: ERROR: paramiko.SSHException: Server connection dropped:" due to a connection reset by peer.
<Odd_Bloke> Is this something at the Launchpad end or something at my end?
<ubotu> New bug: #114474 in launchpad "Bad Link from crash of artsd on feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114474
<GatoLoko> hi
<ondrej> hi, is there a way to block certain user to add comments (or I should rather say flames) to bug?  We have certain user who was dismissed from l10n team recently and he is constantly adding non-constructive comments to all kinds of bug reports and unfortunately it's spamming all members of czech translation team.
<thumper> morning
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2008-05-05
<mantiena> SteveA: hi
<mantiena> doko: hi
<clsk> Are there plans to add support for tasks? Or to mark bugs as tasks instead of simple bugs?
<wgrant> clsk: What's the difference?
<clsk> well a bug is a problem in the software. A task is something that needs to be done (not necessarily a fix to something).
<SteveA> mantiena: hi
<bostik> hi all 
 * mtaylor is away: I'm not here right now
<mantiena> hi bostik
<emgent> morning
<Hobbsee> how do i show builds of "all states", but in reverse chronological order (newest first) of https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/rothera/+history?build_text=&build_state=built ?
 * Hobbsee also wonders why rothera fell over again
<Hobbsee> i wish i could see who'd made the status change, or something
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I was wondering that myself earlier, and opened a Soyuz +filebug, but YouTube crashed Firefox.
<wgrant> And then forgot about it.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i filed it earlier, was just wondering if there was a workaround
<wgrant> Ah. I don't believe so.
<wgrant> One size fits all.
<Hobbsee> darn.
<glatzor> hello danilos, will there be some rosetta-devs at uds prague?
<danilos> glatzor: hi, not that I know of
<danilos> glatzor: check with jtv (once he's around), though
<pgquiles__> PPA question: is it possible to copy packages from the official distribution (not from a PPA) to my PPA? how?
<jamesh> don't know.
<Hobbsee> don't think so
<jamesh> is this to do a rebuild for a different release?
<Hobbsee> why would you?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, for a backport
<pgquiles__> Hobbsee: for example to build a hardy package for gutsy
<Hobbsee> it would have to be rebuilt anyway, just for the older deps
<Hobbsee> but, i don't think so
<pgquiles__> btw, it seems that gutsy-backports is not available to the PPA builders, I just got a build failure due to tcl8.5 available in gutsy-backports but the PPA autobuilder says it's not available
<Hobbsee> yes, you can only build for the release.
<Hobbsee> not backports, not updates.
<pgquiles__> and given that I cannot copy from official distribution to PPA, I need to download the source, debuild, etc :-/
<wgrant> Or request a backport...
<pgquiles__> wgrant: there is a backport but the PPA builders cannot access -backports packages
<wgrant> pgquiles__: I meant an official backport.
<wgrant> As official as backports are.
<gnomefreak> build it for gutsy see if it works in gutsy than worry about backporting it as in change the version to match backports and change target spin and poof 
<pgquiles__> wgrant: if you mean a package in gutsy-backports, that's exactly what I meant when I said "there is a backport"
<stdin> pgquiles__: it's a pain, but yes, you have to apt-get source it, add something like ~ppa1 to the release and build it on your PPA
<stdin> and make sure your package are set to build from the PPA version (as it will be lower than the one in -backports)
<mohbana> hi guys
<Hobbsee> heya
<mohbana> i am just wondering can you integrate launchpad with eclipse, like as in use the myln task thing for bugzilla
<mohbana> hi did anyone get my emssage?
<Hobbsee> yes, but i suspect no one knows
<Hobbsee> launchpad doesn't really have api's - but bzr might
<beuno> bzr does
<beuno> there is a bzr plugin for eclipse 
<beuno> but I don't think it does what mohbana wants  :)
<mohbana> somethng like this; http://www.eclipse.org/mylyn/images/mylyn-2.0.png
<patrys> hi, anyone knows how to properly escalate launchpad questions?
<patrys> I mean get "launchpad itself" questions answered
<Hobbsee> patrys: poke kiko or SteveA 
<jamesh> what's the question?
<patrys> two regarding PLD Linux migration
<patrys> we want to fully migrate to LP but are still waiting for 1) bugzilla import 2) having distroseries configured
<mohbana> anyone?
<jamesh> I need to pass on some info to the others for the bugzilla migration bits
<patrys> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/29546 is the bugzilla related one
<beuno> mohbana, you'll need to wait for LP to rollout an API to get something like that done
<patrys> and https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/29548 for distroseries
<jamesh> I'm not sure how well we'd handle distros with different package naming though
<mohbana> beuno: anytime soon?
<patrys> jamesh: or distros that use rpm packages and thus can't upload any sources :)
<jamesh> mohbana: there is work underway to add the kind of web services needed to implement that kind of thing.
<beuno> mohbana, I don't really know when  :)
<jamesh> patrys: right.  The package selection for distro bugs is linked to the records of the packages published for the distro
<patrys> jamesh: a simple option "we don't use LP for releases, allow any package names" would be enough
<patrys> jamesh: we had to patch apport not to include package names for that reason
<jamesh> I've only ever imported one distribution into LP, and that was Ubuntu
<patrys> jamesh: and that's the distro LP was built around :)
<jamesh> well, the distro side of Launchpad was certainly modeled around Ubuntu
<jamesh> but we've had support for upstream projects since day one.
<patrys> I really like lunchpad (well, I hate the code tab but that's because it's often the only way people release)
<patrys> so we'll gladly serve as guinea pigs here
<patrys> the question remains, how do I reach someone with enough power to help with the requests?
<patrys> I don't think reposting same questions over and over again is a good idea
<Arby> I'm attempting to upload packages to my ppa without success,
<Arby> I keep getting MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<Arby> any suggestions what I might be doing wrong
<Arby> the command I used was 
<Arby> dput my-ppa koffice_1.6.3-5ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes
<wgrant> Arby: Make sure you're not uploading a different orig.tar.gz to the one in Ubuntu, if it has the same version.
<Arby> the orig.tar.gz I have is  koffice_1.6.3.orig.tar.gz
<Arby> is that wrong?
<wgrant> If it has a different md5sum, yes.
<Arby> ok thanks
#launchpad 2008-05-06
<mtaylor> so we seem to be accepting intrepid uploads to PPAs, but we're not building them yet? 
<thumper> poolie: if we were going to have different branch icons for 'series branch' / 'core dev branch' / 'other person branch' -- what should those icons be?
<thumper> poolie: I was thinking different colour bazaar badges
<thumper> poolie: obviously one is yellow, as it is now
<thumper> poolie: what do you think about other colours?
<thumper> poolie: or should we have something completely different?
<poolie> thumper, hm
<poolie> so series branches i think are already sufficiently distinguished by the text next to them
<poolie> i suppose to start with we could also use text to say it's a dev team branch
<poolie> i'm not sure this is a really high priority issue
<poolie> are users finding that they have trouble distinguishing branches by core devs vs others?  are there products where this problem is clearly shown?
<beuno> thumper, if I may, mayne the core-dev branch should have some sort of graphic that implies it's being worked on?
<beuno> s/mayne/maybe
<thumper> poolie: I was trying to help the situation where someone is hosting a project on launchpad, and there may be a number of branches associated with the project by the devs, then someone completely unrelated puts up a branch for the project.  Assuming that this branch is valid and appropriate it would be nice to show that the branch is by someone who is not yet a 'core dev'
<thumper> beuno: what about branches by core devs that aren't being worked on?
<thumper> poolie: it isn't a high priority issue
<thumper> poolie: I'm just tring to make the listings more suitable and useful for project listings
<thumper> poolie: while being friendly to the core devs of a particular project
<beuno> thumper, well, why would a core-dev have a branch that is now in the series, and not be "in development"?   While I understand it *might* happen, I think the general case is that if it's not part of a release/trunk/series, then it's probably "work-in-progress"
<thumper> beuno: what I was looking at was a different icon for a branch by a core dev that isn't associated with a series
<thumper> beuno: as often branches by core devs are likely to be "more interesting" than those by others
<beuno> thumper, right. Cutting-edge work in progress is very interesting for developers  :)    Anyway, I may be looking at it wrong, just thought I'd jump in
<thumper> beuno: I don't mind you jumping in :-)
<poolie> thumper: you could show a little spaceman to go with the rocket?
<poolie> or a shield-type badge, meaning "official"
<poolie> a crown?
<thumper> halo?
<poolie> halo could be good
<thumper> c.f. blessed
<poolie> tiny version of the project's logo
<thumper> poolie: for series branch perhaps
<thumper> poolie: I was really wanting this to be more similar to the blueprint icon colours, and the bug icon colours (showing importance)
<poolie> ok
<poolie> so maybe we need a generic "branch" icon that can be colored?
<poolie> hm, though should it be colored according to ownership, or status?
<wgrant> Status, or people will get confused with bugs.
<wgrant> Er, wait, that's importance.
<wgrant> Not status.
<poolie> confused yet? :)
<thumper> poolie: sorry, lost connectivity
<poolie> hm maybe it would be nice if closed bugs had a cross-out drawn through them?
<poolie> i don't think you missed much
<poolie> 10:21 <poolie> so maybe we need a generic "branch" icon that can be colored?
<poolie> 10:21 <poolie> hm, though should it be colored according to ownership, or status?
<poolie> 10:23 <wgrant> Status, or people will get confused with bugs.
<poolie> 10:23 <wgrant> Er, wait, that's importance.
<thumper> people get confused no matter what we do
<poolie> so seriously i think we should not worry about this yet
 * thumper shrugs
<poolie> i just tried clicking through some of the projects linked from the branch cloud and i never felt very confused about this
<poolie> i realize i'm atypical
<poolie> i think a halo would be totally fine, if you want to add it
<poolie> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathiaz/apport/ubuntu-mathiaz <-- great branding photo :)
<gnomefreak> the vlc guys might beable to use that since it does remove the interfaces i will update my statements
<gnomefreak> sei updaed it sorry its kind of late here atleast its been a veery long day i thought it was still on firefox-3 so lets see what vlc bug triager says im still gonna get the team to see if its reproducable. i updated everything on bug.
<gnomefreak> oops
<bca1> hi there
<bca1> i'm a mentor for the GSoC 2008, and my student and I are evaluating hosting projects, for the moment we use code.google but we are really interesting in launchpad, we have only one question with no answer: does launchpad provide a kind of wiki place or something similar that we can use to display documentation/tutorials ?
<jamesh> bca1: not at present
<bca1> ok, so we need to setup an external website to present our project and give informations on how to use it
<bca1> thanks for this quick answer
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> I have some troubles with the new launchpad ppa copy
<asabil> I copied some source packages from gutsy to hardy
<asabil> they apparently got built correctly
<asabil> but they don't appear in the Packages file
<asabil> http://ppa.launchpad.net/people-project/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/
<cprov> asabil: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/227184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227184 in soyuz "Upload processor must reject duplicated binary uploads" [High,In progress] 
<cprov> asabil: you have generated duplicated binaries (same name and version, but different contents). The archive files (the binaries previously generated in gutsy)  can't be modified.
<cprov> asabil: I'm working in a fix that will make it clear that a mistake has happened while copying.
<asabil> oh ok
<asabil> so what would the copy feature be good for ?
<cprov> asabil: to copy source & binaries from one suite to another, for instance.
<asabil> I basically just want to publish the packages for both gutsy and hardy
<emgent> cprov: if you have little bit time see #canonical-sysadmin
<wgrant> asabil: Then check the 'Copy binaries' box.
<asabil> what does the copy binaries do ?
<asabil> copy the binaries ?
<wgrant> Copies the binaries.
<asabil> even if they are incompatible ?
<wgrant> Yes.
<asabil> the current UI is just confusing
<wgrant> How?
<wgrant> What could 'Copy binaries' mean other than ... copy the binaries?
<emgent> SteveA: ping
<asabil> would't it be possible to have a set of checkboxes with the various supported distros ?
<wgrant> emgent: Don't ping random LP devs...
<emgent> wgrant: SteveA is a lp leader
<wgrant> He's not a Malone dev.
<cprov> asabil: it would, but that's another bug, right ?  It's not related to the fact that you can't rebuild sources withing the same PPA.
<asabil> I am asking about the use of the copy feature
<SteveA> emgent: hi
<asabil> how useful is it if copying from Gutsy to Hardy for example would systematically fail
<wgrant> asabil: Why would it fail?
<cprov> asabil: it wouldn't fail if you wait the gutsy binaries to be built and copy them too.
<asabil> but I don't want to copy the binaries
<wgrant> Why not>?
<asabil> I want the source to be copied and Hardy binaries to be generated
<wgrant> It will probably work.
<wgrant> Hundreds of our binaries haven't changed since Warty.
<wgrant> Most of them haven't changed since Gutsy.
<asabil> I am sorry I cannot see the point
<wgrant> Why do you want them rebuilt?
<wgrant> Unless it is unlucky enough to depend on a library that has had a SONAME bump, the Gutsy binaries will work fine in Hardy.
<SteveA> bigjools: hi
<bigjools> SteveA: hi there
<SteveA> emgent is having a problem with package sync requests.  would you be able to help him out?
<bigjools> I can have a look
<SteveA> thanks
<bigjools> emgent: what's up?
<emgent> seems lp problem
<emgent> (11:57) ( Ng) emgent: well from our MTA logs it looks like your mail was delivered  fine, so we'll need  to check with the launchpad guys for what their code did with it
<cprov> SteveA: package-sync-request == open bugs via email.
<emgent> requestsync script send fine request but launchpad dont process it.
<bigjools> emgent: I don't have any context, can you explain what the problem is please
<SteveA> cprov: oh right, it's using the bug tracker as a queue of tickets
<SteveA> in that case, it's one of the bugs guys
<cprov> SteveA: exactly.
<SteveA> BjornT: hi
<emgent> bigjools: i use requestsync script and the script send fine mail, but launchpad dont process it.
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi BjornT.  emgent is having a problem with getting bugmail processed by launchpad, when sent via the requestsync script.
<SteveA> he's been in touch with admins, who say the mail arrived with us.
<SteveA> is there someone on your team who can look into it?
<BjornT> SteveA: i could take a quick look at it
<emgent> thanks
<BjornT> emgent: can you give me a copy (including headers) of one of the mail you sent?
<emgent> BjornT: the script sent mail, i can sey to you mail address: emgent@emanuele-gentili.com
<emgent> it`s sympa Sync
<BjornT> emgent: seeing a copy of a sent mail would help to debug it. also, if you give me the message-id of one of the mails, i could look into it more easily.
<emgent> BjornT: you can ask to Ng (canonical syadmin) he saw my problem some moment ago.
<emgent> BjornT: join #canonical-sysadmin
<slytherin> Can I ask a question about PPA here?
<wgrant> slytherin: This place is probably better than any.
<cprov> slytherin: yes
<wgrant> slytherin: Were there any builds created at all?
<wgrant> I didn't think Intrepid had any PPA archs yet.
<slytherin> wgrant: that is what I am not able to understand. When I built the package locally for hardy it worked. But since I didn't want to setup intrepid chroot I uploaded it to PPA
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas seems to suggest that there are no Intrepid archs yet. cprov?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, intrepid is not open for PPA yet.
<wgrant> cprov: Shouldn't it be rejecting things?
<wgrant> I've seen this asked quite a number of times now.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, sort of, we were not expecting series to take to long for supporting PPAs.
<wgrant> Is it the debootstrapping breakage holding it up?
<cprov> wgrant: I remember of a bug opened for a similar problem (Architecture: sparc powerpc, for instance)
<wgrant> That's quite different, though.
<cprov> wgrant: no, it's not. they are all pointless source uploads, they can't be build in PPA context, so they should be rejected. 
<wgrant> I guess...
<cprov> wgrant: accepting the source upload just create false expectations, right?
<wgrant> Perhaps so.
<wgrant> Will primary reject if I upload something for m68k?
<cprov> wgrant: currently not, but it should as well
<wgrant> cprov: I suppose rejecting if there are no valid architectures can't cause anything to go horribly wrong. Seems a bit odd, but probably can't do anything nasty.
<cprov> wgrant: it like if we say: "It requires, at least, one valid arch to get the source accepted"
<cprov> something in that directions, 'powerpc m68K' would fail in PPA but work in primary archive
<wgrant> Right, that's say.
<wgrant> *sane
<cprov> wgrant: the bug I mentioned was https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/173866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173866 in soyuz "When specific arch is not available at PPA, it should reject" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ushimitsudoki> I created my new project in launchpad, but I can't see where to turn on bug tracking?
<beuno> ushimitsudoki, you should have "Bugs are tracked in" on "Bugs are tracked: 
<beuno> argh, that came out wrong
<beuno> under "Change details"
<beuno> you can select where bugs are tracked
<beuno> Launchpad is one of those options  :)
<intellectronica> ushimitsudoki: https://launchpad.net/projectname/+edit
<ushimitsudoki> bueno: ah-ha! thanks much!
<ushimitsudoki> now back to coding! :)
<emgent> -.-
<fta2> when will the ppa builders start to build for intrepid ?
<fta2> and will they process the packages already pushed (accepted but never built) ?
<cprov-lunch> fta2: yes, when intrepid PPA gets enabled it will catchup on accepted sources.
<Hobbsee> cprov-lunch: when will that be?
<cprov-lunch> Hobbsee: I don't know.
<AnAnt> Hello, is launchpad only for Ubuntu related projects ?
<gmb> AnAnt: No, it's for any open-source project :)
<AnAnt> gmb: ok, thanks
<AnAnt> gmb: is LPPL considered open-source according to LP?
<gmb> AnAnt: LPPL as in LaTeX Project Public License?
<gmb> AnAnt: Sorry, I got disconnected. Did you see any of what I said about the LPPL?
<AnAnt> gmb: nope
<gmb> AnAnt: Okay.
<gmb> So, I said:
<gmb> AnAnt: LPPL as in LaTeX Project Public License?
<AnAnt> gmb: yeah
<gmb> AnAnt: I see no reason why not. When you create your project you can choose which license it comes under. Simply choose Other/Open Source if your license isn't listed and then give details of the license in the "Description of Addtional License" text area.
<AnAnt> gmb: well, sourceforge only approves project under OSI approved licenses ! that's why I ask
<AnAnt> gmb: AFAIK, LPPL is FSF approved but not OSI approved
<gmb> AnAnt: We're not SF ;).
<gmb> AnAnt: If it's FSF approved then I think it's fair to say that you're okay to use it.
<gmb> If there are any issues with the license we'll let you know.
<AnAnt> thanks
<gmb> But I'm 99% certain you'll be okay.
<Glich> hello?
<Glich> hello?
<andrea-bs> Glich: yes?
<Glich> hi, I was just wondering, with the translator service how do I suggest that a voting system can be applied to the suggestions?
<Glich> Only I think that it would increase the speed of translating.
<andrea-bs> Glich: just file a new bug in rosetta: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+filebug :)
<Glich> bugs are the same as suggestions?
<andrea-bs> Glich: bugs are generally issues, but they can be also suggestions (Wishlist bugs)
<Glich> ah! thanks!
<andrea-bs> you're welcome :)
<Glich> :D
<_polto_> hello all
<_polto_> how should I name my PPA package to be overwrite standard mplayer package ? the actual Mplayer is mplayer - 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 so should I name it mplayer - 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13~ppa1 ? It does not work this way, the normal packet is reinstalled if I do an apt-get upgrade.
<_polto_> any ideas pls ?
<stdin> _polto_: increment the last number of the normal release, then add you ~ppa1 extension
<stdin> so 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu14~ppa1
<stdin> then when 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu14 or higher comes out, it'll override yours
<_polto_> ok thanks !
<stdin> recently I've been getting build failure emails from PPAs when I didn't upload the package, I've filed a bug report about it: bug #227474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227474 in soyuz "[PPA] Build failure emails should not be sent if you aren't member of the team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227474
<fta> rothera (i386) NOT OK : timed out (AUTO), again
<fta> it's not helping clearing out the auto-sync backlog :P
<gnomefreak> emma: can you add the concerns you had to the talk page or ML as he only talks about the experation date
#launchpad 2008-05-07
<_polto_> liblivemedia is ultra out of date on ubuntu :( 
<Kyral> How would one go about getting mirror information corrected on Launchpad?
<jamesh> Kyral: could you be more specific?
<jamesh> distribution mirror, branch mirror, vcs import?
<Kyral> Someone registered Mirror.clarkson.edu (which I am the admin of) and the info is all wrong
<Kyral> archive mirror
<Kyral> i guess
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror-clarkson-edu
<Kyral> yah
<lifeless> elmo: who admins that stuff ?
<jamesh> salgado is one of the Launchpad devs, so he probably registered it when we migrated the archive mirror management into Launchpad
<jamesh> lifeless: you don't see any "change ownership" links on that page?
<lifeless> checking
<lifeless> change owner link
<lifeless> Kyral: whats your launchpad account name?
<Kyral> kyral
<lifeless> Chris Peterson ?
<lifeless> sorry, Peterman ?
<Kyral> Yup!
<lifeless> done
<Kyral> thanks
<jamesh> lifeless: while you're around, could you transfer ownership of https://edge.launchpad.net/psycopg to the psycopg team?
<jamesh> (it is currently owned by registry admins)
<lifeless> we should allow people to do that themselves
<lifeless> jamesh: done
<bd_> long PPA queue today... I really wish those language packs would build on amd64/lpia as well as i386 :|
<Amaranth> https://edge.launchpad.net/~espastai-ubuntu <--offensive name
<lifeless> mm, do we have a policy on that ?
<rlaager> This is probably obvious, but I can't figure it out. How do you create a team in Launchpad?
<jamesh> rlaager: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<rlaager> jamesh: Thanks!
<rlaager> Next question: How do I request someone with magical Launchpad rights make said team the owner/driver of a Project (which should then make its members see that project as a Related Project on their launchpad page).
<poolie> rlaager: if you're already the owner of the project you can change it yourself
<rlaager> poolie: I'm not the owner. I'm trying to make a team to represent the upstream developers (of which I am one).
<poolie> could you ask the owner to change it?
<rlaager> If that's not the Launchpad Way, I'm open to other suggestions.
<rlaager> I don't know how to find the owner.
<poolie> rlaager: what project is it?
<rlaager> Pidgin
<poolie> btw no it's not very obvious how to create a group, there's a bug open on that, it annoys me every time :/
<poolie> Amaranth/lifeless: you can open a quesntion in answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for offensive content
<rlaager> Speaking of which, it seems there is still a Gaim project in Launchpad that should really be merged in or something.
<poolie> rlaager: hm that's kind of a bug too
<poolie> anyhow it's https://edge.launchpad.net/~tsetsbold
<rlaager> What the heck? Who is he?
<jamesh> someone who hasn't obviously done anything else on LP
<lifeless> rlaager: whats your launchpad username, and how can I tell you're an upstream dev (before I go and change the owner for you)
<poolie> rlaager: i filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/227601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227601 in launchpad "project owner not publicly visible" [Undecided,New] 
<jamesh> it is visible in a portlet
<jamesh> which is collapsed by default
<rlaager> lifeless: If you're running Pidgin, Help -> About. If you're not, http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/rlaager is somewhat compelling (based on the fact that I actually have tickets assigned to me). If you want to be super hard core about it, we can trade e-mails to rlaager@pidgin.im or I can put something on pidgin.im itself that's not in the wiki or whatever.
 * rlaager just realized how hard it is to "prove" something like that easily.
<rlaager> lifeless: Oh, and I'm rlaager in Launchpad, too.
<lifeless> have you created the team ?
<poolie> i am running it 
<poolie> hey there you are!
<rlaager> lifeless: Not yet. I was about to and realized I should probably make sure this is the right way to do it first.
<poolie> thanks, i use it all the time
<lifeless> rlaager: create the team, let me know the name and I'll update the project owner for you
<poolie> jamesh: no, it's not
<lifeless> rlaager: yeah its hard to prove, which is why I didn't ask for proof per se :)
<poolie> i think it used to be, maybe it was just removed?
<jamesh> poolie: the "registered by:" bit in the lifecycle portlet is the project owner
<jamesh> (for better or worse)
<poolie> aiui the registrant and owner are different
<poolie> maybe they are not distinct for projcets
<lifeless> they are not
<lifeless> only branches
<rlaager> lifeless: The team is pidgin-developers.
<lifeless> rlaager: its all yours
<rlaager> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> you are welcome
<rlaager> lifeless: Any ideas what we should do about the gaim project in launchpad?
<lifeless> not sure if we have project merge code handy; please open a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jamesh> we've generally just deactivated the duplicate
<jamesh> but there are bugs, questions and branches associated with each
<rlaager> So if I wanted to start doing "official" upstream packages for Ubuntu (to address user requests for newer packaged versions of Pidgin in between Ubuntu releases), would a Team PPA be an appropriate way to do that?
<jamesh> rlaager: that would work
<jamesh> rlaager: although official is whatever the upstream says is official.
<jamesh> If you want to use the PPA infrastructure to do the builds, you're welcome to :)
<rlaager> jamesh: Well, sure. It's either that or we do our own repository at pidgin.im. I'd rather not do that if it can be avoided, both for load reasons and because doing a repository is annoying (I have one hackily setup at work.).
<jamesh> the only thing to keep in mind is that the PPA builds will only cover i386, amd64 and lpia
<jamesh> if you need greater architecture coverage, that will need to come from somewhere else
<rlaager> Does Ubuntu support anything else?
<bd_> yes, but xen doesn't, and PPA relies on Xen for security isolation
<rlaager> bd_: What other archs? sparc?
<RAOF> rlaager: Sparc and PPC are both supported by Ubuntu but not the PPA system.
<jamesh> rlaager: depends what you mean by support
<rlaager> In the end, I guess I don't really care. Doing a PPA is an easy way to help most people that are interested in such things.
<jamesh> rlaager: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy lists hppa, ia64, powerpc and sparc as unofficial ports
<rlaager> Is the PPA download system robust enough to handle a big wad of users (in case this gets popular)?
<jamesh> but all the official ports are supported by PPA
<jamesh> it should be.
<bd_> rlaager: theoretically :)
<bd_> note that you can't sign PPA archives yet
<jamesh> PPAs aren't included in the Ubuntu mirror network though, so downloads go through the Canonical data centre only
<rlaager> Well, I guess if it becomes a problem, we pull it or find another solution. The lack of signatures is problematic, though.
<jamesh> if it becomes a problem, we'll need to fix it
<jamesh> signed archives is coming
<rlaager> Well, I won't let that stop me. I likely won't get to this immediately anyway.
<jamesh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/125103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] 
<rlaager> oh sweet, I could build in SILC support and all the people wanting that could use the PPA as well
<bd_> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart <-- April 2008 has passed :)
<bd_> jamesh: and yeah, I'm subscribed to that bug actually :)
<doko> is there a way to show bug reports targeted for a release, but already closed?
<Hobbsee> yes, but you need to know the magic number of the milestone.
<Hobbsee> oh wait, perhaps you don't.
<Hobbsee> doko: it's an advanced search on b.l.n/ubuntu/+bugs
<Hobbsee> doko: use the firefox search to find the milestone you want, out of the few hundred that are there.
 * Hobbsee wonders what's up with rothera
<\sh> I wonder why I get bad sigs on release.gpg 
<\sh> while mirroring
<wgrant> \sh: From a.u.c?
<wgrant> Some mirrors do stupid things.
<\sh> wgrant, yepp...from a.u.c
 * \sh doesn't use other servers then a.u.c
<\sh> and everytime it's then when " Archive-Update-in-Progress-leningradskaya.canonical.com " appears
<\sh> and on the other servers...(which are mentioned in RR record of a.u.c.) sometimes it works
<popey> uhm, there seems to be an issue with the canonical shop & openid
<popey> it's repeatedly prompting for openid
<laga> yes.
<laga> very annoying
<laga> and it really shouldn't be prompting for an ID at all if you just want to browse the goods
 * wgrant got in fine without an OpenID, and with an OpenID.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: isn't that because you had your own openid?
<popey> seems better now
<popey> but it was prompting repeatedly for 3 different users
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I used LP OpenID.
<wgrant> I believe one has no choice with the Canonical store.
<gmb> It's probably due to demand. We had a similar problem when the first edition t-shirt went on sale.
<mrevell> barry: Hi, do you have time to answer a mailing list question?
<barry> mrevell: a few minutes.  almost time to start getting the family up :)
<mrevell> barry:  Cool :) andrea-bs do you mind explaining the situation to barry?
<andrea-bs> mrevell: sure :)
<andrea-bs> barry: I'd like to change the name of a team and to rename the mailing list address too: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/31628
<barry> andrea-bs: hi ya!  we can do team renames manually in this case.  i'll need help from our lp admins though, so i'll check with them when they get online later today.  thanks for the question id, we'll use that to track this
<barry> andrea-bs, mrevell gotta run now, but i'll check back on this channel in a bit in case you have follow ups
<andrea-bs> barry, mrevell: thank you for help!
<trondhuso> hi room. As I don't really know where to ask this question, I decided that IRC probably was kinda like the best place to ask: Is the Icons used in Launchpad Open Source / Freely available? Who's behind them? I thought it was a Tango-thing, but now I am not sure.
<intellectronica> Rinchen: do you happen to know the answer to trondhuso's question?
<Rinchen> hi
<Rinchen> trondhuso, the icons that are currently in the LP code base were designed expressly for LP and therefore are of the same license as LP.
<Rinchen> trondhuso, https://help.launchpad.net/Legal
<Rinchen> trondhuso, so, screenshots are currently ok.  Reuse is discouraged. 
<trondhuso> ah. Ok. Some of the icons are nice for other webapplications. Thanks for the information Rinchen. Launchpad is really a nice tool.
<Rinchen> trondhuso, glad you like it!  We're always fiddling around trying to make it better. We use it too. :-)
<trondhuso> Rinchen: LP looks like something that could be used as an Intranet-solution like SharePoint.
<Rinchen> trondhuso, interesting that you say that. statik ^^
<trondhuso> Rinchen: It was the first thing that came to mind when I looked more at Launchpad. I am "unfortunately" working at a company that is very MS so I won't be able to get it in here, but .... :)
<Rinchen> trondhuso, we've tossed around the idea a bit.  Our main focus has been on improvements and some other features that would enable a wider use in the future.
<statik> hmm, when I've used sharepoint it was as a CMS, like Plone
<Rinchen> you mean, LP isn't plone? ;-)
 * Rinchen runs.
<statik> there are some surface similarities, but it's different enough on the  backend that I don't think it would be a good replacement for sharepoint
<statik> I've deployed plone before to replace sharepoint, and that works  pretty well
<trondhuso> I am looking more at the document-handling of SP. I haven't really used SP that much, nor have I used LP that much, but look and feel - very similar. It would be cool if LP - or a fork of it - could become a SP-killer. :)
<Wo0dy> hello, does anyone know if there is a channel for the rescuetime project?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/rescuetime-linux-uploader/ #rescuetime channel is empty
<fbond> Hi, would someone mind removing .diff.gz and .dsc from my PPA?  I need to drop pytasks_0.2.0-0ppa1gutsy.diff.gz, pytasks_0.2.0-0ppa1gutsy.dsc from forest-alittletooquiet's PPA.
<fbond> (I cannot use the delete function in launchpad because this version was superseded; it has the wrong series -- hardy, should be gutsy)
<fbond> (or will dput --force cause the files to be overwritten?)
<bd_> fbond: you'll need to use a new version number
<bd_> if you put another version to hardy you might cause the old one to be dropped, but it'll take a few days
<bd_> just add a pytasks_0.2.0-0ppa1gutsy2 or something
<fbond> bd_: eh, I was hoping to avoid that.  The original version got superseded at the same time it was uploaded, because I accidentally had "hardy" in both packages changelogs...
<fbond> bd_: But, okay, that seems harmless enough.
<fbond> bd_: thanks
<bd_> fbond: you can copy from the gutsy PPA to the hardy one, too, in the future
<bd_> make sure you wait for it to build, and copy binaries, though
<bd_> (due to LP#225331)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<beuno> goood evening?
<beuno> mpt, so you've moved  :)
<beuno> you're timezone suddenly makes sense
<mpt> beuno, moved 3 weeks ago
<beuno> mpt, enjoy London  :)
<beuno> you've got one hell of a view
<mpt> ayup
<gnomefreak> is there a help page for bzr-svn?
<gnomefreak> i cant find --help or man page i dont remember seeing one on LP either for bzr-svn
<thekorn> hi, is there some documentation on the new PPA copy feature somewhere? is it possible to copy between diffenrent versions of ubuntu?
<thekorn> are dependencies resolved correctly in this case?
<andrea-bs> thekorn: I hope this will help you: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart#copy
<bd_> thekorn: It won't pull in any dependencies, and /make sure to copy binaries/ if it's within the same PPA
<bd_> as otherwise the binaries will never be built
<thekorn> first of all: I'm new to packaging :) but my question is:
<thekorn> what about magic like   ${python:Depends}, ${misc:Depends},   in control files?
<thekorn> are they changed when I copy from hardy to gutsy for example?
<thekorn> I think it does not work in bug 226949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226949 in python-launchpad-bugs "[GUTSY] unmet dependency for python-launchpad-bugs" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226949
<gnomefreak> is there any docs on bzr-svn?
<beuno> gnomefreak, you'll probably have more luck in #bzr with that
<beuno> (specifically, pinging jelmer)
<gladk> Hi all
<gladk> I have a question on translation
<gladk> When I translate anything, I use a filter and choose "untranslated" to escape repeatings
<gladk> But in "suggestion" there are good translations sometimes, so is it really neccessary to dublicate translation in this case or not?
<gnomefreak> im getting firegpg is already used by another project when i try to register firegpg project in LP but when i search for it i get No projects matching “firegpg” were found. 
<gnomefreak> what can i do to get Lp to accept it as a project since the 2 comments conflict
<gnomefreak> i searched with and without caps so im not sure what to do at this point
<gnomefreak> also how do i set up auto sync?
<gnomefreak> ok is someone updating or maintain work on LP?
<kiko> no maintenence is ongoing right now, no.
<gnomefreak> kiko: LP wont allow me to register a project saying its in another project but searching for it give no results
<kiko> gnomefreak, project's been disabled.
<gnomefreak> oh
<kiko> what's the name?
<gnomefreak> firegpg
<kiko> 1 sec
<gnomefreak> thanks kiko 
<kiko> gnomefreak, do you want to own it?
<gnomefreak> i would likie mozilla-extensions-dev team to own it
<kiko> one sec.
<kiko> gnomefreak, https://edge.launchpad.net/firegpg -- done!
<gnomefreak> kiko thanks so much 
<asac> gnomefreak: err ... mozilla-exensions-dev team own it? i thought bout mozillateam :) and extensions-dev the bug contact
<asac> but i think we can still change it ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok either way i will change it if i can
<asac> ok ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: mozillateam as driver
<asac> gnomefreak: i changed the registrant to mozillateam now
<gnomefreak> how and where
<asac> gnomefreak: change maintainer ;)
<gnomefreak> i subscribed m-e-t to bugs now i would like to add them to bug contact but cant find it atm
<gnomefreak> kiko how would i go about setting up auto sync after i start the branch?
<gnomefreak> think i found it
<kiko> gnomefreak, specify it in the trunk series
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> kiko thanks for all your help
<kiko> no worries!
<gnomefreak> kiko how do i set bugs to use LP
<kiko> gnomefreak, +edit
<gnomefreak> thanks so thats how you got in :)
<kiko> aha
<dasdsdsadsdasd> hello folks, when a branch is proposed to be merged and it is queued
<dasdsdsadsdasd> when will it be merged?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> anyone time to answer my question, please?
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, right now it needs to be merged manually
<kiko> the landing control is something thumper's team is working on in the next 2 months
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ah, ok
<kiko> the queue needs to be processed by an individual
<kiko> this will change
<kiko> but it's not quite there yet!
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ok, thanks
<dasdsdsadsdasd> an how do i merge it then
<kiko> well, in essence, using bzr merge.
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i am the "individual" ;-)
<kiko> :)
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ok
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i'll have a try
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i thought it would be possible through the webfrontend
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, soon, soon! poke thumper if you want more details.
<dasdsdsadsdasd> oh, it's ok...i am fine 
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i'll be patient ;-)
<thumper> dasdsdsadsdasd: it's coming.... real soon now....
<thumper> :)
<dasdsdsadsdasd> hi there, it's me again
<dasdsdsadsdasd> is it possible to delete a release
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ?
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, hmmm. well. yes. but it needs to be done by an admin
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, so, see /topic; file a requestion. :)
<dasdsdsadsdasd> hm, damn...i was just playing around
<dasdsdsadsdasd> same with packaging information?
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, that can often be deleted by you in the +source page
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, if you wanna play around, note we have staging.launchpad.net!
<dasdsdsadsdasd> sure, i know...i was not thinking about ir
<dasdsdsadsdasd> it
<nickellery> hey guys... for some reason, much of my translation for Ubuntu Hardy now appears as a 'suggestion', when before, they were automatically accepted
<nickellery> this is being done for en_CA
<nickellery> does anyone knwo why?
<nickellery> I'm still on the en_CA translating team
<dasdsdsadsdasd> can you tell me where i can delete it in  my +source page
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i must be blind
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, what did you add to it
<kiko> nickellery, that's kind of odd. can you ask a Question (see /topic?)
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i think, i added a branch to a ubuntu release
<nickellery> kiko, what do u mean /topic?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> hardy
#launchpad 2008-05-08
<nickellery> Also, you can see what I mean here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner/en_CA/+translate?batch=10&show=untranslated
<dasdsdsadsdasd> now appears "packacking - project in Ubuntu Hardy" at my project page
<kiko> nickellery, ask on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-translations
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, what's your project URL?
<nickellery> alright, thanks kiko
<dasdsdsadsdasd> https://launchpad.net/gscrot/
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, well, it looks like you did the right thing -- this is the official gscrot, right?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> yes, it is
<kiko> then you've done the right thing!
<dasdsdsadsdasd> but there is no release of gscrot in hardy
<kiko> ah
<kiko> is it in a PPA?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> yes
<dasdsdsadsdasd> https://launchpad.net/~gscrot/+archive4
<kiko> so this is a bug! :)
<dasdsdsadsdasd> https://launchpad.net/~gscrot/+archive
<kiko> it's a known bug that I am hoping will get fixed this cycle
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, you can leave the packaging entry there I guess -- are you going to get it sponsored into Ubuntu?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gscrot
<kiko> yeah, I'm looking at that
<dasdsdsadsdasd> there is no current...
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ah, ok..sorry
<dasdsdsadsdasd> well, sponsored into ubuntu
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i hope so
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ;-)
<dasdsdsadsdasd> hm, ok. there is nothing i can do to get rid of the packaging information at my overview page?
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, you can get an admin to do it, but it's not reeeally necessary
<kiko> and I can help you try and get it sponsored!
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ok, thanks a lot
<dasdsdsadsdasd> how can you help me?
<kiko> has anyone in ubuntu motu checked the package out yet?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> no
<dasdsdsadsdasd> for universe ?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i am really new to the whole launchpad and packaging thing
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, mmm. okay. 
<kiko> Hobbsee, do you know what the procedure page is for us to sponsor a package into universe?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> hm, Hobbsee in not there?
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, hmmm. how about we ask in #ubuntu-motu?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> sorry?
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, a different channel.
<dasdsdsadsdasd> is there a special procedure?
<kiko> there is, but we need to figure out what it is!
<dasdsdsadsdasd> yes, i know?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ok
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, can you /j #ubuntu-motu?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i was looking at the german ubuntu community wiki
<dasdsdsadsdasd> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-contributors/
<dasdsdsadsdasd> is not wrkong
<dasdsdsadsdasd> working
<kiko> oh?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i dont know if the wiki article is too old
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, <TheMuso> kiko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<kiko> dasdsdsadsdasd, he's offered to help you if you join the channel
<dasdsdsadsdasd> ok, fine 
<dasdsdsadsdasd> thanks
<jaromil> hi, i'm a new launchpad user, with some questions :)
<thumper> jaromil: hi
<thumper> perhaps we could even answer them
<kiko> heh
<jaromil> on pages about binary packages, is there a way to link also the upstream source repository?
<jaromil> and two more questions which i fear have been asked already a zillion times:
<jaromil> any branch import planned for git to bazaar?
<jaromil> any place i can download the sourcecode ot launchpad and/or repository? (sorry for asking, i didn't found yet, indeed i'm new to bazaar and launchpad)
<thumper> jaromil: LP isn't yet open sourced, but there are plans, please see theFAQ
<thumper> jaromil: re git -> bzr, planned - not yet, thought about - yes
<jaromil> i think i've found the answer also to the first question, sent a mail to nitrofurano
<thumper> jaromil: ah, good
<jaromil> thanks thumper
<jaromil> it's a pity to not have the source for LP yet, 1.2.4 sounds mature :) which language is written with?
<thumper> jaromil: python using a zope3 base
<thumper> jaromil: it isn't about maturity of code see the FAQ
<jaromil> ah ok found
<jaromil> ugly reason
<jaromil> centralization is actually a problem, IMHO
<thumper> jaromil: centralization helps if looking for bugs and things
<thumper> why should I have to check 20 different places that might have bugs for my project
<thumper> ?
<jaromil>  i run a bugtracker for dyne.org projects since quite some years... how can i link it for people that finds freej on launchpad?
<jaromil> sorry to answer with another question, but it's just specular :)
<nealmcb> why do these bugs not show up on my list of subscribed bugs at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~nealmcb/+subscribedbugs ?  I'm always having to search all over for them....  same with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/111610 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/66093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111610 in blueprint "let us see which blueprints have been proposed for a sprint (dup-of: 66093)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66093 in blueprint "Meeting specifications page omits whether they have been accepted" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<thumper> jaromil: what type of bugtracker is it?
<jaromil> mantis
<thumper> I'm pretty sure that LP supports mantis as an external bugtracker
<jaromil> ack. kewl
<thumper> so you can register the bugtracker, and link bug reports in LP to the external location
<thumper> I'm sure there is a help page somewhere
<mwhudson> jaromil: https://help.launchpad.net/Mantis
<jaromil> yep i'm just done reading
<thumper> jaromil: also https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<jaromil> so i understand the intent is more to aggregate rather than host
<thumper> jaromil: well, LP hosts the LP bug tracker
<thumper> jaromil: and is able to link those bugs to other places
<jaromil> i like the feature of compiling on different platforms, a lot
<jaromil> i just wonder, and it's my last curiosity for tonite, how to interact with it
<thumper> jaromil: PPAs is the easiest
 * thumper lunches
<jaromil> bonapetit
<jaromil> i'll give PPA a try :) thanks, ciao
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: it's on the first link in the topic from #ubuntu-motu
<kirkland> i'm getting Error '(104, 'Connection reset by peer')' during ftp transfer errors again when uploading to my PPA  :-/
<alecwh> I'm new to launchpad, and I recently queued a branch for merging (back into my dev branch). How long does the merge take? It's very small...
<mwhudson> alecwh: um
<mwhudson> it's not done automatically
<thumper> alecwh: lovely
<alecwh> oh, do I need to do it myself? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecwh/phpns/head
<thumper> alecwh: we are working on robotic landing, which will mean that you'd be able to run PQM locally and have it use launchpad as a queue source
 * ajmitch doesn't envy the person who has to sit & turn the crank
<thumper> ajmitch: which crank?
<spiv> alecwh: yeah, just use "bzr merge" yourself.
<alecwh> For now, do I need to merge it myself (on my computer)
<alecwh> ok
<rockstar_> I think the crank broke.  They gave me a wrench
<thumper> alecwh: yeah, you don't want other people committing to your branch (really, you don't)
<alecwh> I know, that's why I like to have them work on their own branch, and I'll accept it if it's good.
<alecwh> How does that merge command look like?
<thumper> bzr merge
<rockstar_> bzr help merge
<ajmitch> thumper: sorry, thought that stuff stuck into a queue had to be processed manually on the LP side
<mwhudson> different queues
<spiv> alecwh: in the checkout of the branch you want to merge into, do "bzr merge PATH_TO_OTHER_BRANCH"
<spiv> alecwh: then if the merge looks ok, do "bzr commit"
<alecwh> so PATH_TO_OTHER_BRANCH is the other branch that I want merged into my dev?
<spiv> alecwh: the bzr docs have the full details, but that's the core of it.
<spiv> Right.
<alecwh> ok, great
<alecwh> spiv: that worked excellently, thanks everyone.
<lifeless> sounds like launchpads merge request thing can cause confusion here
<thumper> lifeless: gee, ya think?
<lifeless> thumper: :P
<lifeless> thumper: I wasn't meaning to be critical
<thumper> lifeless: :P#
<Hobbsee> my bad.  it would help if i didn't do the mangling dance for my own ppa packages.
<stgraber> Can anyone please approve Pierre Ferrari (account "piferrari") in the LP beta tester group ? He would like to give OpenID a try and help testing LP.
<pochu> hi there. my list of uploaded packages seems to have been reduced for some reason... I know there was at least gnome-system-tools, liboops and system-tools-backends there which aren't anymore. is that a known issue? https://edge.launchpad.net/~pochu/+packages
<cprov> pochu: the versions of the mentioned packages that you have uploaded are not published in the archive anymore.
<cprov> pochu: they were superseded by other uploads done by someone else.
<cprov> pochu: it that okay ?
<pochu> cprov: ah. well, I would have expected for it to be there, and to only be superseeded by another upload of mine...
<pochu> cprov: although I guess fixing bug 125987 would be okay
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
<cprov> pochu: could be.
<pochu> I've reported bug 228142 about my issue, btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228142 in soyuz "Packages disappearing from /+packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228142
<cprov> pochu: talk to bigjools about it.
<cprov> pochu: I will triage it in a bit.
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> cprov-afk, bigjools: one of the problems I see with this is that new contributors won't have their history there (useful when you apply for MOTU or to know what someone has done). That's already bad if there's just the last upload, but it's even worse if it's not because someone else uploaded the same package
<pochu> That's why I guess fixing 125987 would be nice for this, but I'm convinced the current approach is good anyway...
<thekorn_> hi, I've got a question about the PPA 'copy packages' feature,
<thekorn_> let's say I copy a package from hardy to gutsy,
<thekorn_> are things like   Depends: ${python:Depends}, ${misc:Depends},  resolved correctly?
<thekorn_> hey pochu!
<pochu> hi thekorn_!
<pochu> thekorn_: I've seen you're going to UDS, so we will meet there! :)
<thekorn_> YUHU!
<laga> hi. does launchpad have an API? i'd like to write a script that extracts information and backtraces from bug reports and submits them to upstream
<wgrant> laga: Not at this stage, but it should apparently be growing one within a month or two.
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<BUGabundo_work> please remember me
<BUGabundo_work> what is the ubuntu website LP project
<BUGabundo_work> where we file bugs against?
<BUGabundo_work> found it
<BUGabundo_work> ubuntu-website
<BUGabundo_work> where is the LP tags wiki?
 * BUGabundo_work wonders, is everyone at sleep?
<laga> wgrant: great. is there any work underway to forward bugs to upstream natively within launchpad?
<BUGabundo_work> ok, I filed #228171
<wgrant> Bug #228171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228171 in ubuntu-website "outdate ML link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228171
<wgrant> laga: Not sure.
<MooDoo> hello all, could someone tell me how to disband a team in launchpad?
<kiko> MooDoo, just ask a question on answers.l.n, see /topic
<MooDoo> thanks kiko, sorry should have noticed that :)
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone have a look at this build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14364601/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.swt-gtk_3.4%7EM6-1%7Eppa4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz , I suspect that there is a problem with python maybe or dh_nativejava under the lpia arch, since it builds well for i386
<AnAnt> sorry, I mean I suspect the problem is either in python or /usr/bin/aot-compile
<nealmcb> why do these bugs not show up on my list of subscribed bugs at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~nealmcb/+subscribedbugs ?  I'm always having to search all over for them....  same with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/111610 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/66093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111610 in blueprint "let us see which blueprints have been proposed for a sprint (dup-of: 66093)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66093 in blueprint "Meeting specifications page omits whether they have been accepted" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<matsubara> nealmcb: first one is dupe, so it's not on search results by default
<matsubara> nealmcb: and it seems that +subscribedbugs page doesn't take into account implicit subscriptions
<nealmcb> matsubara: but the only choice I get on the implicit bug page is "unsubscribe"?
<matsubara> nealmcb: yes, +subscribedbugs doesn't take into account implicit subscriptions, see bug 61429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61429 in malone "+subscribedbugs listing should include bugs subscribed explicitly and implicitly (via team, dupes, etc)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61429
<nealmcb> matsubara: (thanks for the help - this has been bugging me for a while!)
<matsubara> nealmcb: workaround is to unsubscribe from the master bug, which will unsubscribed from the dupe as well
<matsubara> nealmcb: and re-subscribe to the master bug.
<nealmcb> got it - many thanks!
<matsubara> np
<nealmcb> matsubara: I guess I don't see a way to query for the other dups I'm subscribed to so I can fix them also.  need to diff the two listings I guess.  When will that nice launchpad api be out so I don't have to screen scrape?  :-)
<matsubara> nealmcb: advanced search has an option to show dupes. I think the ETA for the api is this or the next cycle.
<nealmcb> matsubara: right - I can show dups, but not _only_ dups as far as I can see
<matsubara> nealmcb: you're right. no way to only show dupes, AFAIK
<nealmcb> not the highest priority, of course....
<thekorn> hi, sorry for bringing this up again, but I have a question about copieing packages in a PPA,
<thekorn> let's say I uploaded a package to hardy
<thekorn> and I would like to copy it to the guts section
<thekorn> are dependencies like    ${python:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<thekorn> adjusted properly?
<kiko> Rinchen, meeting tiiime t-6
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 15 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> next meeting changed
<laga> hello. what does the apport-failed-retrace tag mean? it seems that apport was able to create a backtrace, so i'm wondering if it's just not complete.
<laga> an example would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/205340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205340 in mythtv "mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,New] 
<laga> also, is it possible _not_ to list bugs with the apport-failed-retrace tag?
<BjornT> laga: no, it's not (yet) possible to exclude bugs with the apport-failed-retrace tag. i don't know what that tag means. it's ubuntu specific, so you're better off asking in #ubuntu-bugs.
<laga> thanks.
<kiko> I think it means that the retracer failed to retrace the core dump, laga, BjornT 
<stgraber>  Could someone accept Pierre Ferrari (account "piferrari") in the LP beta tester group ? He would like to give OpenID a try and help testing LP
<fta> http://oduinn.com/2008/05/07/we-have-how-many-machines/ those guys are serious with builders ;)
<Rinchen> wow fta that's a lot of machines.  I thought I was reading about the python build farm there before I saw mozilla mentioned
<fta> i wish canonical could compete ;)
#launchpad 2008-05-09
<thumper> fta: ENOCONTEXT - compete with what?
<fta> thumper, <fta> http://oduinn.com/2008/05/07/we-have-how-many-machines/ those guys are serious with builders ;)
<thumper> fta: ta
<nickellery> anyone have news on when intrepid translations will be released to Rosetta?
<philn> hi
<philn> i'd like to import a bunch of trac tickets in launchpad.. is there a way to do that?
<wgrant> philn: There is, but I'm not sure how you need to request it. Maybe ask a question at the URL in the topic - somebody there should be able to help you.
<philn> ok.. let's try that
<DnaX> hi, how can translate my software in launchpad?
<DnaX> ping
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> how does the branch Merge queue works ?
<munckfish> Are there any plans to support PowerPC compilation in the PPAs?
<elmo> munckfish: not in the forseeable future; PPAs rely on Xen's virtualization/sand boxing capabilities and the powerpc port of Xen isn't mature enough to use
<munckfish> ok what if actual PowerPC hardware could be aquired?
<munckfish> *acquired
<elmo> munckfish: we have PPC hardware, that's not the problem
<elmo> as I said, PPAs need Xen to be able to securely and safely sandbox the builds
<munckfish> elmo: thx for the info
#launchpad 2008-05-10
<amk_> Question about Bazaar compatibility: should I expect using bzr 1.4 with Launchpad repositories to always work, or do I need to stick to some bzr version that Launchpad supports?
<Rinchen> amk_, the latest is generally the best...i.e. just keep up with releases via ubuntu, debian, etc.
<amk_> 'k; I was just worried about getting too far ahead of Launchpad.  Thanks!
<Rinchen> amk_, ah in that case....
<Rinchen> amk_, I can tell you that LP dogfoods bzr versions
<Rinchen> amk_, so we're almost always using a release candidate
<directhex> a PPA upload is stopping, 1k away from completion. it's happened more than once now.
<mruiz> hi all. I was setting up a poll and I want to know if I can delete one (my first poll).
<directhex> this is really starting to bug me now. i simply can't dput my package
<wgrant> directhex: Have you tried from another machine?
<wgrant> directhex: It's unlikely to be a problem on the Launchpad side - a lot more people would have complained.
<directhex> wgrant, i can SCP the files to a machine at work. but it's a hefty orig.tar.gz so might take a while
<Hobbsee> wgrant: there's a bug in dput about that.
<directhex> Hobbsee, any solutions?
<Hobbsee> directhex: don't htink so, short of trying from another machine.
<Hobbsee> directhex: seems to be machine specific, so copying it to another machine, then uploading it, may be a good idea
<thomastp> Hi.  I'm trying to get to understand launchpad to fix bugs in my upstream project
<directhex> Hobbsee, seems that worked :/
<thomastp> In https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flumotion/+bug/223567 it says it's a duplicate of some other bug
<ubottu> thomastp: Error: This bug is private
<thomastp> any reason why the mention of that other bug is not clickable ?
<wgrant> thomastp: Because that is private.
<thomastp> and apparently it is private, why is that ?
<wgrant> Crashes are by default private, as they can contain confidential dat.
<wgrant> *data
<thomastp> wgrant: but I see the bug (the duplicate)
<wgrant> Right, because you're subscribed to it.
<Hobbsee> directhex: i suspect it's because the last packet doesnt' get sent/accepted/something like that, they all seem to be big.
<Hobbsee> but, i'm unsure
<thomastp> wgrant: maybe I'm missing something obvious.  I can see the duplicate but not the original bug ?
<wgrant> thomastp: That's right.
<wgrant> thomastp: You can now see both.
<directhex> Hobbsee, well, this is an enormous package, so it fits that pattern
<thomastp> wgrant: oh, so it's non-clickable as long as I don't have rights to see it ?
<wgrant> thomastp: Correct.
<wgrant> Launchpad won't deliberately create broken links.
<thomastp> ok, I guess it's confusing me, but if that's how it is :)
<thomastp> so, assume I'm now going to fix this bug upstream.  Do I need to do something in launchpad once it's fixed upstream to make that clear ?
<thomastp> (I am an upstream maintainer, not a ubuntu user or developer)
<wgrant> You should click `Also affects... Project', and link it to your project.
<wgrant> (on the master bug)
<wgrant> That will create a new task (with status/importance) for your project, where you can track the status.
<thomastp> not sure I follow.  I maintain flumotion upstream, and we use trac for our bug tracking, not launchpad.
<wgrant> Right, but you can link the upstream task to a bug in your Trac instance.
<wgrant> From which the status should automatically update.
<thomastp> ok, so file a ticket in my trac, then link to that in launchpad ?
<wgrant> Correct.
<thomastp> ok, thanks.  Let's see how this goes
<thomastp> ok, so just so I understand this.  There is a "project" Flumotion in launchpad, which I assume is some sort of proxy for the "upstream version".  And there is something called flumotion (source) which I assume is the ubuntu package of it
<wgrant> That's right.
<thomastp> and so when I look for bugs in flumotion, I get bugs of the upstream version, not the ones filed against the package ?
<wgrant> Yes.
<thomastp> so I should in fact be looking at package bugs first ?
<wgrant> Probably, as that's where they'll be reported by Ubuntu users.
<thomastp> right - Iguess I was confused because when I searched for flumotion in launchpad it only shows the project, not the package, hence it was showing 0 bugs
<wgrant> That is rather confusing, yes.
<thomastp> so, how can I update the project record, because among other things the url for our trac has changed ?
 * wgrant has a look.
<wgrant> You can change the Trac URL at https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/flumotion-trac/+edit.
<wgrant> Most other attributes of the project can only be changed by Johan Dahlin.
<thomastp> can he add me as another person to change things ?
<wgrant> He could create a flumotion-dev or similar team, add you, and transfer the ownership to that team.
<thomastp> ok, will ask.
<emgent> heya wgrant :)
<wgrant> Hi emgent.
<thomastp> ouch, because I marked the launchpad bug as an upstream bug, launchpad autocreated the other tracker, and now it complains when I change the original tracker because the URL already exists
<thomastp> can I delete the auto-created one ?
 * thomastp tries
<wgrant> thomastp: Ah, lovely. Your best bet is probably to adjust the URL on the autocreated one to something bogus.
<thomastp> wgrant: ok, so I'm not convinced it was my autocreation hogging that URL.  my autocreated one had http:// (by mistake) and the one that is already registered uses https://
<thomastp> where can I figure out which bug tracker uses a given URL ?
<wgrant> thomastp: https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers might be able to help.
<thomastp> yes, that's where I looked, but it's not in there
<wgrant> I've no idea then - sorry.
<thomastp> ok, reported a bug
<thomastp> ok, does the feature of linking a bug to the upstream work ? I am trying to make it link to https://code.fluendo.com/flumotion/trac/ticket/971 and every time I do that, it decides that it is linked to code.fluendo.com/flumotion/trac/ #971 which is the auto-created one from before, on which I changed the URL to be bogus
<thomastp> so I can't actually make it point to the correct upstream URL :/
<thomastp> can I make it unaffect Flumotion the project somehow and start over ?
<wgrant> thomastp: You can't make it unaffect it, but you should be able to change the watch. I'll have a look.
<thomastp> ok, thanks.  Maybe just delete the autoregistered tracker as well -> https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/auto-code.fluendo.com-1/+edit
 * wgrant is a mere mortal on Launchpad. I can't delete it any more than you.
<wgrant> OK, got it.
<wgrant> I think it's linked properly now.
<thomastp> cool! how did you do it ?
<wgrant> I altered the Fluendo Trac bugtracker to be code.fluendo.com, rather than core.fluendo.com, which seems to actually work.
<wgrant> I think altered the bug watch to use the new URL, and it stopped complaining.
<thomastp> yes, that was what I was trying to change, originally and what complained
<wgrant> The bug watch changing thing on the bug page complained when I entered the bug URL you provided.
<thomastp> ok, well, thank you in any case!
<wgrant> np
<thomastp> so, to finish my workflow tutorial :) I am about to fix the bug upstream, but the fix is on trunk.  How should I suggest to the ubuntu package maintainer to include this patch in the stable version ?
<thomastp> hm, Launchpad couldn't connect to Flumotion Trac.
<wgrant> There's no Ubuntu maintainer as such.
<thomastp> this might be because of the self-signed cert
<wgrant> That's possibly because of the invalid HTTPS cert.
<wgrant> Yes.
<thomastp> one day someone will explain to me what software has against self-signed certs
<thomastp> what do you mean, there's no ubuntu maintainer ? someone is packaging it no ?
<wgrant> It's probably synced from Debian.
<wgrant> Self-signed certificates are worse than useless.
<thomastp> wgrant: why ? they provide encryption so that people can login without plaintext pw
<wgrant> thomastp: I can create my own very nice self-signed certificate and MITM you.
<thomastp> wgrant: sure, which is an acceptable risk of ss certs, and is still better than plaintext http auth
<wgrant> It creates a false sense of security.
<thomastp> wgrant: which would apply to people actually logging in - but launchpad isn't logging in
<wgrant> Right, but self-signed certs are still evil and should be discouraged.
<emgent> heya Gwaihir 
<Gwaihir> hi emgent
<fta> hm, i'm not allowed to +linkbranchtoseries a branch that i've pushed to my team, in a project owned by that same team. how is that supposed to work ?
<zwnj> hi there
<zwnj> i have problem submitting bugs on edge
<elmo> as a reminder: Launchpad will be offline from maintenance in 45 minutes time, for 2 hours (i.e. 21:00-23:00 UTC)
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down from 21:00 UTC to 23:00 UTC to upgrade the DB server || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 15 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ffm> How do I ask for a upstream tracker to be added? (It's trac-based)
<dasdsdsadsdasd> hi there, i've a short question regarding the "copy package" feature
<dasdsdsadsdasd> will the packages be build again in the new ppa when i unselect "copy binaries"?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> i did this last time, build process started but no debs were available after this
<ffm> dasdsdsadsdasd: ever thought of having a more prononcable nick?
<dasdsdsadsdasd> oh, sorry i am using a friends pc
<dasdsdsadsdasd> wait
<Romario> back again with a new, better nick ;-)
<Romario> ffm, time to answer my question?
<ffm> Romario: I'm sorry, I personally don't know. LP is down anyway...
<Romario> i know, i thought it would be a good time to ask some questions ;-)
<ffm> Heh.
<ffm> Oooh... going to edge.lp.net gives us OOPSs.
<ffm> (not literally lp.net
<elmo> ffm: fixed, thanks
<Romario> ok, thanks...i'll come back later after maintenance
<Romario> bye
<ffm> elmo: np
<laga> a static, HTML-only snapshot of LP would be nice
<ffm> laga: yeah, it would...
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 15 May 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elmo> launchpad's back up
<bimberi> smooth upgrade :)
<maktrix> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/32696
<ffm> So, can anyone add the OLPC bug tracker? It's dev.laptop.org
<ffm> (trac)
<elmo> ffm: I doubt any LP devs/admins are around to do that atm; you might want to file a question against launchpad for it
<elmo> (assuming you haven't already)
<ffm> elmo: I havn't. Will do.
<Romario> anyone here familiar with the copy package feature?
#launchpad 2008-05-11
<netdu1> is launchpad download able?
<netdu1> I mean, to install for internal projects
<wgrant> netdu1: Not at this point.
<Laney> Is there a problem with submitting bugs by email currently?
<Laney> I get no response at all
<netdu1> ﻿wgrant: ﻿what options I have?
<wgrant> Laney: Are you signing your emails?
<Laney> wgrant: Yeah
<wgrant> netdu1: Why do you want to run it internally?
<wgrant> Laney: There was some maintenance earlier, and I guess somebody might have forgotten to start something up again..
<Laney> Yeah, maybe. I'm also thinking it might be because i'm in the beta group. I'll try sending to @bugs.edge
<netdu1> ﻿wgrant: ﻿private projects?
<wgrant> netdu1: Ah. I'm not sure about that. Maybe ask here on a weekday, when there are Canonical people around.
<wgrant> You won't be able to run your own copy, however.
 * Laney has visions of 4 duplicates suddenly appearing
<netdu1> ﻿wgrant: ok, another question, once I published project, what's my customizing options do I have?
<wgrant> netdu1: You can brand the pages, opt in or out of the various Launchpad services...
<wgrant> What were you thinking of?
<netdu1> css?
<wgrant> No.
<netdu1> ﻿brand means only changing logo and text!!!
<netdu1> no theme
<netdu1> that green is ugly (imho)
<netdu1> (unbelievable what am writing here)
<wgrant> That is the Launchpad way.
<wgrant> It does make for a much more pleasant experience in most cases, but I can imagine some people might not like it.
<netdu1> this is really silly but a blocker... I can't believe it
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> It make sense to have things look the same, in most cases.
<netdu1> why I can't just inject my own CSS ala myspace?
<wgrant> Because that's not how things work in the Launchpad world.
<wgrant> Anyway, you probably want to talk to some Canonical folks about this, but nobody's here now.
<ffm> netdu1: Because we're not a web host. We host the code, translations, and binaries of projects. We provide a bug tracker. We'll compile debs. But web hosting can be aquired elsewhere.
<ffm> (I am not a Canonical Employee)
<Peng> Oh, god, MySpace?
<Peng> Combining Launchpad and MySpace would be hilarious.
<Peng> LaunchSpace?
<netdu1> ﻿ffm: well said
<Hobbsee> Peng: if we allow that, i'm changing the background of my page.
<Hobbsee> Peng: i had a *lovely* myspace background, and would quite like to replicate it.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Oooh, yes! That would be good.
<Hobbsee> :)
<thefoxx> hi
<thefoxx> is the PPA service currently broken? since may it does not build any packages for me
<Hobbsee> no, it isnt'.
<thefoxx> the status of the uploaded packages changes from "pending" to "published" and they are checked
<Hobbsee> which ppa?
<Romario> hi there are there any problems regarding to the ppas after maintenance last night?
<Romario> Fehl http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main gscrot 0.36.2~ppa2
<Romario>   404 Not Found
<Romario> Konnte http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gscrot/gscrot_0.36.2~ppa2_amd64.deb nicht holen  404 Not Found
<Romario> but it's there
<Romario> after apt-get install gscrot
<Romario> would anyone be so kind and have a look at this?
<Romario> when i look at http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gscrot/
<Romario> there are no debs
<Romario> but there are listed here https://launchpad.net/~gscrot/+archive
<Romario> nobody time to help?
<mwhudson> it's 2236 on a sunday for me
<mwhudson> sorry :)
<mwhudson> (also i don't know much about ppas)
<Romario> oh, ok ;-) It's 1237 here
<Hobbsee> rockstar: just retry the build.
<Romario> there must be serious something wrong with the ppas at the moment
<Romario> no one else encountering problems with the ppas?
<Romario> i copied some packages again
<Romario> and now i get Konnte http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gscrot/gscrot_0.36.2~ppa2_amd64.deb nicht holen  Größe stimmt nicht
<Romario> in english: Size doesnt match
<Hobbsee> where are you getting that message?
<Romario> sudo apt-get install gscrot
<Romario> after adding the ppa url to my sources.list
<Romario> any ideas?
<Romario> i copied the hardy package from https://launchpad.net/~mario-kemper/+archive
<Romario> to https://launchpad.net/~gscrot/+archive
<Hobbsee> Romario: what happens if you run apt-get update, then try it again?  still the same error?
<Romario> yes
<Romario> i tried this already serveral times
<Romario> this repo is working great
<Romario> https://launchpad.net/~mario-kemper/+archive
<Hobbsee> yeah....
 * Hobbsee suspects you just found a bug in copying ppas.
<Romario> mh, maybe
<Hobbsee> which is odd, as i've not seen it mentioned before.
<Hobbsee> Romario: as a workaround, you should be able to upload something else to the ~gscrot ppa, and it should pick up both things, i think.
<Romario> shall i delete all the packages and do the copy again?
 * Hobbsee tries it here
<Romario> mh, ok
<Hobbsee> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gscrot/gscrot_0.36.2~ppa2_i386.deb  Size mismatch
 * Hobbsee has a closer look
<Romario> strange, isn't it?
 * Hobbsee is still looking
 * Hobbsee scratches head more.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: what's the problem?  The binary appears to have the same md5sum as what's listed in the Packages file?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: That could be a pipelining bug with apt or similar.
<wgrant> It does strange things with apt-{cacher,proxy}, so why not other things?
<Romario> anything i could do for help?
<geser> Hobbsee, wgrant: I looks like the Packages file for ~gscrot reports a 20 bytes large file and a different md5sum as the Packages file for ~mario-kemper
<geser> but the deb is the same from both ppas
<Romario> anything new?
<Romario> is there a workaround here that i can follow or should i just wait so that you can investigate a little bit more?
<Hobbsee> Romario: you'll probably need to wait until monday, unless kiko happens to know
<kiko> Hobbsee, what's up?
<kiko> Romario, what's up?
<Romario> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gscrot/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gscrot/gscrot_0.36.2~ppa2_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<Romario> i copied the hardy package from https://launchpad.net/~mario-kemper/+archive
<Romario> to https://launchpad.net/~gscrot/+archive
<Romario> and the first thing is the result of apt-get install gscrot
<Romario> by the way, hi kiko ;-)
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> hi there!
<kiko> well that's a weird one
<kiko> I wonder what the size advertised is
<kiko> Romario, can you ask a question in answers.l.n -- I'll look into it when I have cprov online?
<kiko> Romario, I suspect this is a known bug
<Romario> sure
<Romario> and i leave the ppa like it is now
<Romario> question is online
<Romario> thanks all for your help
<rulus> Hi, I just pushed my initial commit to a team branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~ludem-educamus/ludem/trunk). Now when I create a checkout of this branch and try to commit I get the following error: Cannot lock LockDir(...) ransport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir(). What to do? :)
<andrea-bs> rulus: use bzr+ssh://... to push changes
<rulus> andrea-bs: how do I combine that with commit?
<andrea-bs> rulus: bzr commit --local; bzr push --remember bzr+ssh://...
<rulus> aha, that works, thanks :)
<andrea-bs> rulus: you're welcome ;)
<andrea-bs> rulus: you have to do this only the first time, next you can do normal commits to push changes
<rulus> andrea-bs: ah, because bzr now has remembered to push over ssh, right?
<andrea-bs> rulus: yes, that's right
<andrea-bs> rulus: you can view (and edit if you want) your push/pull locations in your $HOME/.bazaar/locations.conf file
<rulus> andrea-bs: ah, I didn't know that, cool :)
<rulus> Hmm, if I commit --local, and then do bzr push it works. bzr commit without --local gives the same error as above.
<gmb> rulus: It sounds like you've done bzr co http://...
<gmb> To get your checkout.
<gmb> Try doing:
<gmb> bzr unbind
<gmb> bzr bind bzr+ssh://<your branch URL>
<rulus> ah, that works :) thanks!
<gmb> np.
<rulus> so I needed to checkout with: bzr checkout bzr+ssh://... instead of http://
<gmb> rulus: Yes. Or you could do `bzr branch bzr+ssh://` so that you've got a local branch which you can then `bzr commit` to without having to connect to LP.
<gmb> That way you can work on it locally and just `bzr push` when you're done.
<rulus> gmb: yep :)
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaazz> hello test irc channel
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaazz> alpha tango charlie
<Warddr> I tried already several times to ad an OpenPGP key to my launchpad account but I always get the same error
<Warddr>  Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key.
<Warddr>     * Did you enter your complete fingerprint correctly? A fingerprint is a long sequence of numbers and letters. You should use the output produced by the command:
<Warddr>           gpg --fingerprint 
<Warddr>     * Have you published your key to a public key server? You can do that by by entering in a terminal:
<Warddr>           gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 
<Warddr>     * Has your key been automatically mirrored to the Ubuntu key server? Keys sometimes take up to an hour to be synchronized between servers. You can check if it has by querying the Ubuntu key server directly. If it hasn't, you can publish directly to our server by entering in a terminal:
<Warddr>           gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys 
<Warddr> when I click that link I get an error    Error handling request: No keys found
<Warddr> how can I make it work?
<Warddr> noone?
<MattCampbell> I gather that it's not possible for an ordinary Launchpad user to register a new distribution; is that right?
<thumper> MattCampbell: I haven't tried it, but I suspect you are right
<rockstar> MattCampbell, you're talking about PPAs, right?
#launchpad 2009-05-04
<maco> how do i cancel a build on a ppa?
<maxb> maco: you can't
<maco> if i delete the source package, does that count?
<maxb> If the built hasn't started yet, probably
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how long should this be processing for https://code.launchpad.net/~mysticgalaxies/amethyst-mm/devel
<ia> hello. i have a question about PPA - could you tell me, please, how can i (if that possible) upload the same package with the same version in different destination series?
<mwhudson> ia: i don't think you can
<mwhudson> ia: you can upload it to one and copy it to the others though
<mwhudson> meoblast001: what do you mean by processing?
<mwhudson> meoblast001: if you mean the delay between pushing and your revisions appearing, around two minutes
<meoblast001> mwhudson: it finished... i thought it was taking too long and there might be a problem
<meoblast001> mwhudson: it took longer than usual
<mwhudson> maybe someone pushed a large branch just before you or something
<mwhudson> meoblast001: anyway, glad it's working...
<meoblast001> ha
<meoblast001> thanks
<ia> mwhudson: well, i've tried to copy, but i've got error message - "the following sources cannot be copied: same version already has published binaries in the destination archive".
<ia> and another question - when i run "dput ppa *.changes", how deciding for which destination series packages will be uploaded? for example, if i have a package for karmic, but in my ppa exists only jaunty as destination series, what should i do if i want upload this package for karmic? i will be very appreciate for any clues.
<mwhudson> ia: that bit is controlled by the debian/changelog file
<mwhudson> (i think, /me is a bit of a packaging newbie)
<james_w> ia: your PPA will accept any series that LP knows about, it doesn't matter that you only have jaunty packages in there so far
<james_w> ia: and as for your other question, it's not possible
<james_w> you need to change the version number
<ia> james_w: so, please, correct me if i wrong - dput uploads package in LP series (even if it doesn't exist in ppa yet), which provided in debian/changelog first line "package (X.Y-KubuntuL~ppaZ) series; urgency=low", right?
<james_w> yep
<lifeless> jml: I just messed up another review by mail
<jml> lifeless: the 'review' vs 'status' thing?
<lifeless> no, the leading space
<lifeless> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~therve/txaws/status-eu-support/+merge/6138
<jml> ahh, yeah.
<lifeless> I don't understand status yet
<jml> lifeless: istr you file bugs by email a fair bit -- I guess the leading space for those things is muscle memory
<lifeless> so I'm not even trying to set those things
<jml> lifeless: I don't think Launchpad understands it very well either.
<lifeless> in particular 'resubmit' seems very confused
<lifeless> the leading space is for bugs yes, bb doesn't have it and I have a lot of bb muscle memory
<lifeless> I'm not aware of any other mail driven system needing the leading space, FWIW
<lifeless> Not claiming this should be changed, just giving you the feedback you are asking for
<jml> yeah, thanks.
<tansell> well, it looks like the amd64 builders are catching up - any ideas on what is happening with the i386 builders? they are still 13 or more hours behind
<savvas> how do we remove members of a team?
<spm> savvas: go to the members page, and access the "!" beside their name (right hand side of line) - if you have the access to do so naturally. eg: https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-losas/+members
<spm> then click on the 'deactivate' button. == removed.
<savvas> that sets them in former members - any way to remove their name from that list too? :)
 * wgrant points out that that doesn't actually remove them - it just deactivates the membership.
<wgrant> savvas: No.
<wgrant> This is stupid.
<spm> wgrant: are you saying that they still have rights/access pertaining to that membership/team? Once deactivated?
<wgrant> spm: No, but they appear on the membership list.
<wgrant> Which is often undesirable.
<wgrant> For both parties.
<savvas> I agree, from my point of view at least
<savvas> can I ask for the complete removal from the team?
<savvas> at answers.l.net I mean
 * wgrant hasn't heard of that before, although it would be technically simple.
<savvas> the list could also be hidden from the public eye, maybe that would be better hehe
<spm> savvas: you can ask, but we don't have any sql-fu (yet) to easily make it so. Do make it very clear you want a full purge, not just a deactivate - and perhaps even why... :-/
<savvas> well the guy wants a full purge, he (user hub) was added by a mistake that I made: https://launchpad.net/~gnote/+members
<savvas> and showing him as deactivated in a team for his app is kind of silly :)
<savvas> well, his and tomboy's to be copyright-correct :P
<ajmitch> ah, hub
<ajmitch> so why does he want no association whatsoever with the team?
<savvas> never asked, since I added him in the first
<spm> savvas: sounds fair - put that in a Q and that we (losa's) plz to need some SQL fu to make it so. ;-)
<savvas> *place
<wgrant> spm: You're not allowed to work out the SQL yourself?
<savvas> will do!
<spm> wgrant: can. but my sql is rusty as, and following LP development is not a good use of my time - better to ask those who know and work with daily to do so
<persia> spm, Is the use of questions to resolve these situations generally accepted, or is it to be reserved for rare cases?
<wgrant> spm: That's true.
<spm> persia: accepted. very accepted. we may do some serious head scratching internally: but no-ask, no get. This way helps "us" to think about stuff that may have been passed on originally for various reasons.
 * spm afk for a bit. bbs.
<persia> spm, Thanks.  I'm "deactivated" in a couple groups as a result of confusion on joining.  It's not painful, but it's also not really accurate.  I'll file some questions.
<spm> persia: in that case - there may be scope to make this a bug - once is accidental, twice is an issue that needs solving. IMHO of course. :-D
<stub> You should only show up as deactivated to team admins btw.
<wgrant> Right, there needs to be a way to distinguish between somebody leaving a team, and somebody never really being a member at all.
<persia> Oh, it's certainly not uncommon, but most people just live with it.
<wgrant> stub: 'Should' as in 'do'?
<stub> As in 'it might be a bug if you do'
<wgrant> stub: Deactivated memberships have shown to everybody forever.
 * persia hunts an example page, believing it to be visible to those not even logged in
<wgrant> It is useful in some circumstances to be able to see it.
<stub> Yes - just checking. Might want to file a bug - not sure of the use case for displaying deactivated members.
<persia> stub, I can see myself listed (incorrectly) at https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-arm-dev/+members and I've *never* logged in at edge.
<stub> To non-teamadmins anyway.
<persia> Well, use case is for looking at turnover, or looking at what people used to do.
<persia> Something to honor those who did before, even if they aren't doing it any longer.  It's just there's a difference between "former member" and "never really a member".
<wgrant> persia: Exactly. But I'm not sure that can be automatically determined.
<persia> Perhaps the bug is that one shouldn't be able to unilaterally make someone else a member of a group, without the subject's approval.
<stub> Yer - maybe the registry team can figure out the best fit.
<wgrant> It is a very useful distinction to make.
<persia> It works that way now for teams, so that one invites a team, but an admin of the invited team has to accept.
<savvas> ah that would work as well :)
<persia> Anyone else have an opinion on the nature of the bug?  I'm happy to file a bug, but I want to avoid confusion over usecases.
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> my 2c are that some folk will infer more from 'deactivated' than it means, team admin or not.
<lifeless> and that we should be clear in the ui and db about 'joined and left' and 'was never here'
<wgrant> Certainly - but how do you determine which?
<savvas> the invitation proposal would be great, you invite someone to a team, not forcefully adding them
<lifeless> wgrant: let the act of leaving ask?
<wgrant> lifeless: Mm, perhaps.
<savvas> if anyone wants to take this request it's at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69833
<persia> lifeless, But what about the case where the user never had any interaction to join or leave a team.  In my example case above, everything happened without me interacting with LP.
<lifeless> persia: the person that removed you would presumably say 'never here'
<persia> OK.  Two potentials for the bug then: 1) users should be asked to confirm when invited to join teams, or 2) The interface for deactivating a member from a team should provide a choice as to whether the member should appear in "Former Members".
<persia> Any other proposals?  Voices towards one or the other?
<jmarsden> (1) seems more consistent with the way other things in LP work.  BTW, you could do both (1) and (2), they are not mutually incompatible.
<lifeless> persia: I'm not proposing solutions
<lifeless> persia: my 2c were solely that there is a difference
<persia> lifeless, I'm confused.  Have I misinterpreted "lifeless> wgrant: let the act of leaving ask?" ?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> wgrant asked for solutions
<jmarsden> Other proposals: show how long they were a member before deactivation... if < 1 day, one infers "mistake" ?
<lifeless> my 2c were completed before that; I haven't thought about the problem deeply enough to propose solutions
<jmarsden> This would help with existing cases, whereas (1) and (2) only deal with future cases.
<persia> jmarsden, Well, that doesn't really cover the mistaken identity issue, often a result of namespace collisions.
<jmarsden> True, but it covers the case that started the current discussion, at least.
<persia> jmarsden, Well, consider the case where I invite you to a team, and you're on a three-day-weekend, and you get back, and >1 day has passed, and you say "I don't want to be on that team".
<jmarsden> That's fine, (1) covers that already.  (3) is an additional way to get an idea, for existing pre-(1) memberships, whether someone "really" was part of a team... at elast for some subset of such mistaken memberships.
<persia> I think cleanup is probably better handled through questions.  I'm more interested in fixing the future.
<jmarsden> Then (1) should do it.
<persia> Which appears to be bug #239909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239909 in launchpad-foundations "Team Administrator can arbitrarily add members without any action from the LP user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239909
<jmarsden> Agreed.
<persia> (2) appears to be bug #121380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121380 in launchpad-foundations "Deactivated/expired members show up on Members page forever" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121380
 * persia stops digging through LP bugs, as (3) isn't likely to be there without an implementation of either (1) or (2)
<savvas> hm.. builds take quite a long time, is there anything that halted the queue for i386? https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/experimental/+build/985758
<jmarsden> savvas: I think a bunch of build machines are still doing duty as download servers for Jaunty?
<wgrant> savvas: jmarsden is right. See https://launchpad.net/builders.
<wgrant> Most of the buildds are currently serving releases.ubuntu.com.
<savvas> ok thanks :)
<mrooney> Does anyone know if loggerhead can work with subversion?
<jml> mrooney: only via bzr-svn
<mrooney> jml: interesting, do you know if it has to maintain a "copy" of the entire repository in bzr format to work?
<jml> mrooney: you point it at a branch
<jml> mrooney: it'll work if the branch is at a remote site
<jml> mrooney: but with reduced performance
<mrooney> jml: so I can just point it at a subversion branch with a bzr-svn address and it magically works?
<jml> mrooney: maybe! I've never tried that.
<mrooney> I better tomorrow
<mrooney> jml: if you just point it at a branch, does that mean it has a polling interval?
<jml> mrooney: no, it gets information as needed AIUI
<mwhudson> it should work
<mrooney> jml: well I mean unless you connect it via a commit hook, it would seem that it has to poll
<mwhudson> but performance might be awful
<jml> mrooney: no, it could also get information per HTTP request
<mwhudson> mrooney: no, loggerhead opens the branch on each request
<mrooney> oooh I see
<spm> mrooney: fwiw, if you're looking at just svn repo's you may find websvn to your liking or not? http://websvn.tigris.org/
<mwhudson> if the branch url is a subversion url, it'll do the bzr-svn thing each time
<mwhudson> mrooney: tell us what happens, i'm curious :)
<mrooney> oh okay interesting, is there caching or is it loaded on demand each time?
<jml> there's some caching.
<jml> also bzr-svn does some (different) caching
<mrooney> I am looking for some perhaps alternative to fisheye, and I like using loggerhead on launchpad
<mrooney> anyway I shall attempt to report in tomorrow
<jml> I look forward to it.
<savvas> hm that's odd
<savvas> I made a glabels build and it's missing the -data package
<savvas> https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/606399/+listing-archive-extra
<savvas> pbuilder-dist command works fine locally
<wgrant> savvas: It's because i386 hasn't built yet.
<wgrant> I presume the -data package is architecture-independent. If it is, it will only be built on i386.
<wgrant> (but published on all archs, when it's done)
<savvas> ah right :)
<soren> Didn't branches used to have a whiteboard?
<savvas> they still do when you link them with bugs
<savvas> (at the bug page I mean)
<wgrant> soren: They were removed, along with branch summaries, in Launchpad 2.2.4.
<soren> wgrant: Ah, ok. Thanks.
 * soren tries the merge review feature instead.
<wgrant> soren: That was said to be the main alternative to the whiteboard.
 * maxb wonders if there's a buildd admin around
<maxb> molybdenum needs a kicj
<maxb> *kick
<wgrant> maxb: It'll live for now, but the relevant sysadmin will be up in a few hours.
<tansell> are "all" arch ppa's by default built by the i386 builder?
<wgrant> tansell: Architecture: all binaries are built by the i386 build. If a package has only Architecture: all binaries, it will only be built on i386.
<wgrant> So, yes.
<wgrant> Exccept without the 'default' bit.
<Hamaryns> hi,
<Hamaryns> can I import bugs from my old Trac bug database?
<Hamaryns> The server is going to be shut down, I want to import it into Trac totally
<savvas> Hamaryns: I am not sure, but from what I can read it's a manual action: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/18921
<savvas> things might have changed though, so please stick around for a little while, maybe someone knows
<savvas> otherwise, I think you have to ask for it at http://answers.launchpad.net/malone for such import
<Hamaryns> cheers, I have filed a question there already
<ripps> The Launchpad sysadmins awake yet?
<nicoInattendu> Hello, I'm littyle confuse on the 'meaning' of release in under launchpad. I have to create one when i start a new evolution of my project or when i finish it . I thought it was finishiing but the 'Milestone' seems its at begining.
<wgrant> gmb: Bug #371517, which you just triaged, looks to be a duplicate of bug #249532.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371517 in malone "say "you're not logged in" not "you are not the bug assignee..." when applicable" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249532 in malone "Bug report says "You are not the assignee nor the maintainer", when you are or that's not relevant" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249532
<thanx54_> hy
<thanx54_> german?
<thanx54_> hello
<thanx54_> ???
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> pp
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<noodles775> hallo thanx54_ ? Haben Sie eine Frage?
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> pp
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> pp
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<topaxi> ...
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<wgrant> My German isn't that good, but does 'p' translate to 'I want to get kicked?'
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> pp
<noodles775> wgrant: seems so...
<topaxi> i think so
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> pp
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<wgrant> noodles775: You have access.
<thanx54_> pp
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<wgrant> Oh, wait, you don't have a cloak.
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> pp
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> p
<thanx54_> nein bloß sind hir
<thanx54_> bye
<thanx54_> tschüs
<topaxi> bye thanx54_
<topaxi> :P
<noodles775> *phew*
<wgrant> How very odd.
<topaxi> idiot :>
<noodles775> Maybe s/he just had a sticky 'p' key ;)
<topaxi> no reason to push return...
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<bac> hello
<rowinggolfer> I see that thanx54 connected from a phone?
<rowinggolfer> hey bac
<bac> hi rockstar
<bac> oops, hi rowinggolfer
<thekorn> leonardr, hi, i wanted to report the failed test in lazr.restfulclient, but https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/lazr.restfulclient/+filebug is not yet enabled, can you open bugs for this project, or should I send you the logs of buildout per mail?
<beuno> leonardr, ^
<leonardr> thekorn, you should be able to file a bug now
<thekorn> yes, thanks
<maxb> bac: Hi, could you have someone take a look at molybdenum? It seems to have a stick build. Thanks!
<bac> maxb: ok.  thanks for the heads up.
<bac> maxb: cprov is looking into it
<cprov> maxb: I can't act on a official builder, let me ping someone else.
<ripps> cprov: Hey, any word on when we'll get some extra servers to take care of that huge backlog on i386 PPA's
<cprov> ripps: not really, I'm sorry :( I will ask that too
<cprov> ripps: extra PPA builders (borrowed from other areas) will be available again tomorrow (or Wednesday)
<ripps> cprov: okay. Here's another question: why can't we move one of the lpia servers to i386? They seem to have the most free time of the arches
<cprov> maxb: pitti is looking at the issue with the source stuck in molybdenum (it seems to be a general problem striping translations in karmic).
<maxb> Thanks. (And uhoh. Guess it's lucky it has only bitten once.... so far)
<cprov> ripps: maybe, if the situation persists we can look at it.
<ripps> cprov: okay, thanks
<maxb> Here's a thought I'm having for a potential Soyuz feature request: Have PPAs build into an "incoming" pocket and automatically copy/delete from there into the release pocket when the build succeeds on all archs
<maxb> Problem at the moment is that one of the PPAs I maintain was uninstallable for a large chunk of a day after an upload, since it contains a source building an arch-specific and an arch-all package which depend on each other.
<maxb> I've worked around this for myself by creating a staging PPA mirroring each primary PPA
<cprov> maxb: the 'staging' PPA works fine, IMO. What's the problem with it ?
<maxb> However that means there's going to be two copies of my packages on ppa.launchpad.net, which can't help the diskspace situation if everyone starts doing it
<cprov> maxb: it's not wasting any resource.
<maxb> oh, magic happens behind the scenes so that different URLs on http://ppa.launchpad.net/ hit the same physical file?
<cprov> maxb: well, it is sort of wasting space in the staging PPA when it gets released to the 'release' one.
<cprov> maxb: no, both files exist on disk.
<maxb> Right, so for my packages it doesn't really matter, but if people pulls that trick with openoffice, etc., you need to go buy more disks :-)
<cprov> maxb: right
<cprov> maxb: it seems like we need 'Move' in addition to the current 'Copy' action.
<cprov> maxb: would it make more sense ?
<cprov> maxb: of course having pockets on PPAs also sort this out (-proposed vs release)
<maxb> Move would also be helpful
<cprov> maxb: please file a bug with this feature-request, let's see what other people think about it.
<maxb> Will do
<maxb> cprov: Do you feel like investigating an oops trying to call archive.syncSource ? OOPS-1220EA124
<cprov> maxb: oh, yes, that's on Julian's plate, but he is sick. We know what the problem is. I fix it ASAP.
<maxb> Excellent news, thanks :-)
<maxb> Meanwhile, I shall screenscape the web-ui :-)
<maxb> *scrape
<cprov> maxb: yes, copies including binaries never worked.
<lorenzosu> HI all. There's some problem in a bug thread I'm subscribed to. How to report?
<Pici> I'm not sure where to report this, but it looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/300023 has a lot of inadvertant email comments/spam on it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300023 in sun-java6 "package sun-java6-jre None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-jre.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lorenzosu> Pici I was here exactly for the same reason!
<Pici> lorenzosu: Heh, someone in another channel was just talking about it, thought I'd let #launchpad know.
<lorenzosu> I'm actually subscribed to that...
<lorenzosu> Today there was a whole chain going on :|
<lorenzosu> I wish there was some kind of moderation. Isn0t there a bug asignee?
<lazermouse> Hey everyone, I am getting some *spam* email from canonical
<Pici> lazermouse: I just reported the issue.
<lazermouse> ok
<lazermouse> Thanks Pici, you're a good mate :)
<lorenzosu> lazermouse Are you subscribed to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/300023 as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300023 in sun-java6 "package sun-java6-jre None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-jre.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lazermouse> I'll see...
<lazermouse> yeas
<lorenzosu> That's where I'm getting the spam/junk mail
<lazermouse> are you?
<lazermouse> Pici: where can I see the details of the report?
<Pici> lazermouse: I just mentioned it here, I don't know if theres a more formal method.
<lazermouse> ok
<lorenzosu> lazermouse I was also searching for a "report spam" or something like in other fora but couldn't find it
<lazermouse> Yea
<lazermouse> I have the exact same problem
<lorenzosu> I think this is quite some security threat... if you see that it also lists all bug subsceribers
<lazermouse> are you getting the email from guyheavensent@yahoo.com
<lorenzosu> lazermouse No
<lazermouse> who are you getting it from?
<lorenzosu> I got a whole bunch of junt starting from a mail by prasopsuks@gmail.com
<lazermouse> lorenzosu: want to start a blog about ubuntu?
 * lazermouse just put out the weirdest question ever :)
<lorenzosu> It's all logged in the report on the link I sent
<lorenzosu> lazermouse Pardon?
<lazermouse> em... nothing ;)
<lorenzosu> I thought there supposed to be people 'on duty' in this room?
<lazermouse>  a sure
<Ursinha> lorenzosu, /topic says who's the one
<lazermouse> wait
<Ursinha> bac is
<lazermouse> Yes, we need help here
<Ursinha> lazermouse, so ping him :)
<lazermouse> bac: could you please help us?
<bac> hi lazermouse
<lazermouse> k i did
<lazermouse> hi bac
<lorenzosu> hi bac
<bac> sure, let me read up and see what's going on
<lazermouse> just read a bit befor this post
<lorenzosu> There's some spam/junk going on on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/300023 at least since 30 April
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300023 in sun-java6 "package sun-java6-jre None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-jre.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lazermouse> im tired of getting spam email
<lazermouse> i have no filter or blacklist
<lorenzosu> bac Is there no "report abuse" style system?
<bac> lorenzosu: we generally get user feedback here or via the Answers section.
<lazermouse> I say ban the user that has this email address guyheavensent@yahoo.com
<lazermouse> he is spamming
<lorenzosu> bac Ok. thank you. I'm sure you have recognised the problem and know how to take care of it.
<lorenzosu> lazermouse I'm sure the launchpad staff will know how to handle it now they've been told.
<bac> lorenzosu: i see the spam from praveen.
<lorenzosu> bac To me it looks like spam started by prasopsuk on 30 April
<lazermouse> yes
<lazermouse> if i get more spam email, I'll be back here :\
<lazermouse> =-O
<lorenzosu> I was mislead at first, thought the slides had something to do with the bug but hadn't actually followed the link, then today there was a huge mass of emails and I actually saw the problem
<lazermouse> i already have six messages
<bac> so, what's the issue with guyheavensent?  he doesn't seem to be disruptive
<lazermouse> he's the one sending me the email
<lazermouse> i had a pastebin of the message
<lazermouse> http://pastebin.com/m39aff13c
<lorenzosu> Yes I think he's just reacting to all the spam and is a little p***** off.
<lorenzosu> The 'real' spam/disruption started with prasopsuks@gmail.com
<lazermouse> ban them
<bac> lazermouse: yes, i think you're correct.
<lazermouse> do it as quick as possible :)
<lorenzosu> bac Ok I take it you are dealing with the problem. Thanks for the help
<bac> lazermouse , lorenzosu: but there isn't much we can do if people continue to reply to the bug email.  hopefully it will calm down soon
<lorenzosu> bac No one can 'administrate' the bug and remove the irrelevant emails?
<lazermouse> just delete their launchpads accounts
<lazermouse> and ban thier ip's
<bac> lorenzosu: the inappropriate comments can be hidden but that won't quell the 'reply all' email storm.
<lorenzosu> bac Would it be wise to have some 'moderation' mechanism for replies?
<bac> lorenzosu: i was just thinking about that.
<lorenzosu> bac I guess though that would make it harder to actually do the reporting
<bac> lorenzosu: a way to temporarily suspend bug mail would be nice in these situations until everyone calmed down
<bac> lorenzosu: care to file a bug against launchpad for such an administrative feature?
<lorenzosu> bac not sure I can do it right now, but sure if you point me to where to do it and maybe a little advice on how
<bac> lorenzosu: that's ok.  i'll do it.
<lazermouse> id love to be able to deal with spammers on launchpad :D
<lorenzosu> bac thanks
<bac> np
<lazermouse> yes, thanks bac
<Demophobie> Hi!
<Demophobie> "Oops"-Bugs on the Launchpad Site will be fixed without reporting?
<Demophobie> i have some oops-bugs on my translation site on launchpad
<Jeruvy> sorry if this sounds like a troll, but is launchpad always slow or is it just me?
<exarkun> Jeruvy: It sounds like a troll because you haven't actually provided enough information for anyone to give you a meaningful answer.
<exarkun> Give more detail about what you find to be slow.
<Jeruvy> :) fair enough.  Well I click on a link in a email,  then the browser opens a tab, and I wait 30 secs for it to load, sometimes it times out (site taking too long).
<exarkun> Links to any part of Launchpad?  Or just links to one part, like to bugs in the bug tracker?
<Jeruvy> Doesn't matter where, overview, bugs, answers.   I am pretty much just in the ubuntu area, sometimes I wander tho.
<exarkun> The front page loads in less than a second for me.  Sometimes bug pages take a couple or a few seconds.  How long does it take you to load this page?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/pyopenssl/+bug/322813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322813 in pyopenssl "Basic X509V3 context support" [Undecided,New]
<Jeruvy> 8.5 seconds, that was pretty good.
<exarkun> That's only a little bit slower than it loads for me, so at least for that page, your experience seems normal.
<exarkun> Do you have an example of a link that takes much longer to load for you?
<Jeruvy> ok, thanks for confirming it's normal.  Not at the moment, I'd say 8ish seconds is about the average wait for me today
<qball> Hi, I am looking for some help with importing of a template. I have added it a while back, but it still idles in the queue. (project gmpc, template gmpc-dynamic-plugin)
<mrooney> If I want to give loggerhead a look-see, does anyone know if I should use 1.10 or trunk?
<rockstar> mrooney, I'd say trunk.
<mrooney> Hm ./serve-branches is telling me this svn+http:// address is not a directory
<mrooney> maybe I'll see if #bzr knows of this!
<Nafallo> interesting... when I'm logged in to edge and click a URL somewhere that brings me to prod I'm not logged in :-(
<Nafallo> but if I alter the URL to be edge again I'm suddently logged in.
<beuno_> flacoste_afk, kiko, I've been getting that same behaviour  ^
<beuno_> (ie, no redirects)
<flacoste> beuno: well the login on prod is separate from edge
<flacoste> but i think they were messing with the redirect
<flacoste> the automatic redirect that is
<flacoste> might be related
<beuno> flacoste, right, that's expected. Not being redirected isn't
<kiko> flacoste, AFAIK that RT was not actioned yet
<flacoste> so this is not a new behaviour
<kiko> flacoste, or are you talking about something else?
<flacoste> no that's what i was talking about
<flacoste> beuno, Nafallo: we only redirect from prod to edge once you are logged on prod
<beuno> flacoste, it's odd that this happened to us at the same time, no?
<Nafallo> dooh.
<beuno> I had to log in last night to production after...  4 months?  5?
<beuno> doesnt
<beuno> doesn't prod look for an edge cookie?
<Nafallo> nice. my password isn't firefox-saved on production
 * Nafallo goes to find it
<elmo> Nafallo: err, your edge one is the same?
<Nafallo> elmo: sure. but I think firefox saved them either per domain or per URL, so I normally doesn't need to type in my 40+ char passphrase :-)
<Nafallo> found it thou, and I'm logged in and re-directed.
<Jeruvy> exarkun: hmm some insight, I've noticed that gmail's redirector seems to be incurring most of the delay.  Once the proper URL is loaded it's good and fast.
<kiko> beuno_, the sessions seem to have been expired
<beuno> kiko, ah!  makes sense
<kiko> beuno, I had to relogin as well this weekend
<beuno> kiko, so expiries are server-side?
<kiko> if we clear the session DB.. yeah
<beuno> ah
 * beuno learns stuff
<Demophobie> Hey - Are there Launchpad statistics anywhere? Most commit's etc?
<bac> Demophobie: there are not individual stats.  it's all rolled into the mysterious karma.
<Mez> has LP recently changed to not allow you to login with your alternate emails ?
<mthaddon> Mez: I believe it now auto logs you in - try manually logging out and you should then be able to login fine
<mthaddon> Mez: auto logs you in *if you've logged in previously* that is :)
<rowinggolfer> 22 minutes ago I pushed revision 50. how come bzr update on laptop no 2 still reports Tree is up to date at revision 49.???
<rowinggolfer> when I use ~bzr update
<rowinggolfer> what am I missing?
<mwhudson> rowinggolfer: you probably want bzr pull
<rowinggolfer> cool... that's done it
 * rowinggolfer hangs head for using a subversion command
<beuno> mwhudson, there have been a few reports on the mirroring taking much longer than before the rollout
<beuno> may or may not be related
<beuno> ask statik about it  :)
<statik> whos on fire?
<Snova> It does seem to (noticed it yesterday), but I don't think it takes *that* long.
<mwhudson> beuno: mirroring or scanning?
<beuno> mwhudson, mirroring
<statik> mwhudson: yeah, scan after push used to be pretty snappy, but this last week or so it's been like 15 minutes or more sometimes
<mwhudson> hmmm
<mwhudson> i wonder if people have been pushing lots of openoffice branches :)
<mwhudson> nothing really should have changed here in the rollout, fwiw
<mwhudson> statik: can you give me the name of a branch you've had this problem with?
<mwhudson> (and some idea of when you had the problem would be great too)
<Mez> mthaddon: no, I was trying to login using the normal login details I use, but it wouldnt let me in unless I used the primary email.
<Mez> (though edge did)
<epsilon_0> hi, i commited a revision to launchpad, and then i "uncommit", but now i see it was only local , i could i uncommit the latest revision in the server?
<epsilon_0> *how
<beuno> epsilon_0, push again
<epsilon_0> i tried
<epsilon_0> it says i must merge
<LarstiQ> epsilon_0: push --overwrite
<epsilon_0> oh, ok
<epsilon_0> let me try
<exarkun> epsilon_0: note that anyone who checked out your branch after you did that commit will be sad, after you do this
<epsilon_0> its ok, im working solo for now
<epsilon_0> which is also sad
<rowinggolfer> epsilon_0: what are you working on, out of interest
<epsilon_0> im working on a launcher for Windows, called MightyBox
<epsilon_0> screenshots: http://www.flickr.com/photos/37627929@N03/
<epsilon_0> what do u think
<rowinggolfer> pretty
<epsilon_0> :)
<epsilon_0> u work on Windows?
<rowinggolfer> nope.
<epsilon_0> i figured :)
<epsilon_0> u guys have Do
<rowinggolfer> I am an ubuntu fanboy 110%
<epsilon_0> i am too actually
<epsilon_0> Ubuntu is awsome
<rowinggolfer> so why are you making the windows desktop a nicer place?
<epsilon_0> lol, well. as a student i work on Windows, its much easier, with Word, skype, messenger, and not the parallels which does not equal
<epsilon_0> and if i am successful with MightyBox, ill defenitly port it to Linux
<epsilon_0> the core is much more advanced than gnome d
<epsilon_0> do
<rowinggolfer> well good luck!
<epsilon_0> thanks
<Demophobie> someone here who can help me with languages?
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<statik> mwhudson: sorry about disappearing on you there. one of the branches was lp:~statik/ubunet/open-folder
<statik> within the last couple of hours
<mwhudson> statik: thanks
<persia> bac, Do you need information from me on my team merge question, or just LOSA action?
<wgrant> cprov: Is gina not working? The Debian import seems out of date.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, last run was 14:00 BST (2x a day still)
<cprov> wgrant: on a mirror from 12:52:44 UTC
<wgrant> cprov: Hrm, let me check the archive indices. There's a package from a month ago that hasn't been imported yet.
<cr3> if I integrate my site with launchpad openid, how can I have a nice label in the login interface instead of the URL for my site?
<wgrant> cr3: Ask a Question, I believe.
<wgrant> cprov: It seems gina is fine, but there are packages in the Debian pool that aren't in the right place in the indices that I can see.
 * wgrant hunts.
<wgrant> cprov: Sorry for the noise.
<cprov> wgrant: you mean the debian indexes are broken ?
<cprov> wgrant: better, pool/index mismatch ?
<poolie> beuno: (if still awake) what do you think of the ui proposal in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/277352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277352 in malone "should be easier to search for closed bugs" [Undecided,New]
<poolie> i wish for this all the time...
 * beuno looks
<wgrant> cprov: It looks like it was improperly automatically removed a week after it was published (nearly a month ago), but is still sitting in pool because there are binaries.
<wgrant> cprov: Soyuz's UI makes this more obvious!
<beuno> poolie, I think it's a good idea
<beuno> will triage saying so
<cprov> wgrant: YAY, there is a first time for everything :)
<wgrant> cprov: Odd that gina didn't pick it up in the 5 days it was sitting in unstable, though.
<wgrant> (xserver-xorg-input-synaptics 1.1.0)
<cprov> wgrant: we had a period of failure ...
<wgrant> cprov: Aha.
<cprov> wgrant: right after the 2.2.3 rollout (for few days)
<wgrant> cprov: That makes sense then. Thanks!
<cprov> wgrant: cool, np.
<poolie> jml, do you know off hand if there's a bug for wanting an edge codehost? i can't find one
<jml> poolie: there is no bug
<jml> poolie: it's not the sort of thing we can solve by coding.
<jml> poolie: there's an RT ticket.
<poolie> do you mind if i open one as a handle for it?
<jml> poolie: a little.
<poolie> ok
<jml> poolie: can we just subscribe you to the RT ticket?
<poolie> i don't know! good question :)
<poolie> i'll try
<poolie> apparently i don't have the number for it
<poolie> it's not a big deal
<ripps> When package is in status: Dependency waiting, will it automatically resume when the dependency is added to the ppa?
<wgrant> ripps: Yes.
<ripps> wgrant: so it's safe to add a git version to a source packages build-deps? Ex. (0.18.1+git090504)
<ripps> I don't want to wake up in the morning and have to restart it.
<poolie> kiko, still busy?
<wgrant> ripps: There's nothing special about git versions, so yes.
<ripps> wgrant: well some packages of mine are going through some api changes, and this kill some plugin packages if they're compiled to an older version of the original package
<wgrant> ripps: Right, but Soyuz knows nothing about that.
<wgrant> It just knows what you tell it in the Build-Depends line, so will obey whatever you put there.
<ripps> okay, cool now I can be sure the plugins build to a specific package, and I don't have to wait until the original package is published to upload the plugins
<wgrant> ripps: Yep. That's a useful feature.
<bac> persia: the losas have it.
#launchpad 2009-05-05
 * wgrant mutters something about ridiculous 17 hour i386 PPA build latency.
<sekinto> What is the point of Launchpad points?
<wgrant> sekinto: Launchpad karma, you mean? Nothing, really. It's just a misleading indicator of how active somebody is.
<sekinto> wgrant: Yeah, your right... it is misleading. The system seems completely flawed. Even though I have done like 90% of the work on the project the other person has like 10x more points on it. xD
<wgrant> sekinto: Which project?
<sekinto> PyPicSlideshow. But I don't really care about the points, I was just curious how the system worked.
<wgrant> sekinto: That's because the blueprint tracker is used so little. The karma is balanced between the various apps, so karma there counts more.
<sekinto> wgrant: So the points on project overview pages are really a representation of someone's work in all projects and not the one shown on the project overview page?
<wgrant> sekinto: No, no, those are all points from work on the project. The blueprint (called 'specification tracker' on there) points are just worth more, because so few people use Launchpad's blueprint features. I don't know why they balance it like that.
<sekinto> wgrant: Okay, thank you.
<kklimonda> Hey, Can I test mail interface for LP using staging.lp.net ?
<mwhudson> for mails you send to launchpad, i think so
<mwhudson> staging doesn't send mail out though
<kklimonda> but it would accept them and modify bugs?
<mwhudson> i think so
<mwhudson> try it :)(
<kklimonda> ok, thanks
 * maxb hugs BeautifulSoup
 * BUGabundo gives maxb free hugs
 * maxb is well on the way to having a script to do automated promotion from one PPA to another now
<BUGabundo> edge          (Error ID:         OOPS-1221EA4)
<BUGabundo> Ursinha: nice alter nick
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, cool you notice
<BUGabundo>  eheh
<BUGabundo> so is staging and edge timeing out :(
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: just emailed https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/370594 but its not there!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370594 in ibid "[weather] Duplicate Cities from wund" [Low,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> so not sure staging accepts email
<cody-somerville> Are CVS imports running?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: should be
<mwhudson> the system is somewhat overloaded
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, Ah, okay.
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, Does any magic voodoo have to happen when setting up a new cvs import? Or does setting it up via the web UI work just fine?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: it needs to be approved
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, Right, I clicked "Create approved import" so I assumed its approved.
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> yes then
<mwhudson> but like i said, the system is overloaded currently
<mwhudson> so it may be some hours before it gets processed
<MiserySalin> could somebody review our import queue of gmpc-dynamic-playlist?  https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gmpc/+imports
 * steffen is away: I'm busy
<poolie> jml: "launchpad bugger" hey? :-) (per bug 345577)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345577 in malone "Patches should be made into Bazaar branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345577
<wgrant> poolie: That sounds like a bit of an oops.
<persia> Wasn't there a UDS session about that in December?
<MTecknology> anyone have a link to prove canonical employees get more email than they can handle?
<thumper> MTecknology: only personal experience
<MTecknology> thumper: Could you do a screen shot of the incoming email you get from ubuntu lists and show as much as you can?
<MTecknology> I just need something for a paper
<thumper> heh
<thumper> I have mine auto filtered into folders
<MTecknology> I wrote most of the paper, but I need a picture in it
<MTecknology> are any of them filled beyond beleif?
<thumper> and likely some of the subjects wouldn't be for public consumption
<thumper> launchpad-bugs is one
<spm> ... or folder names in my case :-)
<MTecknology> I only need something for a paper. It doesn't need to show your most confidential stuff to prove a point :P
<thumper> MTecknology: I have 8000 unread emails in folders
<thumper> MTecknology: and I'm not likely to read them either
<MTecknology> thumper: a screenshot of that would be perfect.
<thumper> I'm not sure I want that floating around the internet :)
 * thumper runs to drop something off
<spm> MTecknology: tbh I'm not sure what point you'd prove? canonical in terms of email isn't (IMHO) better or worse than most other organisations I've worked for. One of the tricks of suviving as a tech worker - learn to prioritise your email. some gets deleted unread, some gets acted on immediately, some can wait for days to weeks. ????
<MTecknology> spm: I wrote the paper on Canonical - I had to pick a specific company so I picked my favorite. If I can get ANY screenshot of 8,000+ unread messages, that'd work
<spm> MTecknology: generate one for yourself? $ for i in `seq 1 1 8564` ; do mailx -s "fake unread email $i" me ; done ???
<MTecknology> lol... ok
<spm> heh. or just "gimp-shop" it :-D
<beuno> MTecknology, kiko is your best shot
<beuno> he always keeps his unread emails in the hundreds of thousands
<spm> beuno: but that's cause he likes to brag ;-)
<MTecknology> 1hr left to finish this paper, I doubt that's enough time for him to pop in. But that would be perfect.
<beuno> spm, yes. And hasn't learned to type with both hands on different keyboards yet
<ajmitch> beuno: that makes my ~90k unread ubuntu bug emails seem tame :)
<beuno> hey hey ajmitch!
<beuno> how's the southern islands?
<ajmitch> good, cold :)
<ajmitch> how are you?
<beuno> kinda warm, actually
<beuno> autumn is late here
<MTecknology> hurray when the power dies
<thumper> MTecknology: I do have to say that with respect to email, I do stay on top of everything that I have to
<thumper> MTecknology: much of the unread stuff is mailing lists that are optional
<thumper> MTecknology: and sometimes only occasionally interesting
<thumper> MTecknology: from my point of view anyway
<MTecknology> thumper: paper is due in 4min. I just submitted it :)
<MTecknology> thanks though :)
<thumper> MTecknology: I didn't expect to change your mind on anything :)
<thumper> MTecknology: I just didn't want you to think that I sit with 8000 emails I should have read
<MTecknology> I figured it was lists
<poolie> thumper: jam cites "provides an email when the patch is landed" as an advantage of BB over lp reviews
<poolie> does lp do that, or is there a bug for it, or should i file one?
<poolie> filed bug 372044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372044 in launchpad-code "send mail when a proposed merge is done" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372044
<jml> poolie: wasn't my idea!
<poolie> jml: to do it or not to do it?
<jml> poolie: to call it 'bugger'
<poolie> oh right, yes :)
<thumper> not bugger ok?
<thumper> we have the user, lets use that
<thumper> poolie: it was a decision at the time not to, which in hind sight is wrong
 * wgrant disagrees with that decision too - I had a lazr.restful branch merged a couple of weeks ago without being notified, when I should have been notified twice.
<wgrant> (once for the branch status change, once for MP status change)
<poolie> thumper: no problem at all
<poolie> i just wanted to avoid filing if it was already there or whatever
<poolie> hm i wonder if the tour should link to real examples of the things being discussed
<poolie> like a team or merge proposal
<poolie> or in some cases invite you to try it out on staging?
<poolie> it's a bit arid...
<poolie> by which i mean, you can't really do anything in the tour except gawp at it
<poolie> staging is giving "error connecting"...
<poolie> spm^^
<spm> poolie: yeah - the restore ker-spatted nicely. had taken out the main staging db, but not yet swapped in the new. am manually recovering atm. eta unknown.
<poolie> kk thanks
<poolie> roll on site-wide notifications
<poolie> actually i wonder if it would help if there was a way to put text into the "computer says no" page...
<poolie> i suspect most people shrug rather than asking on irc
<spm> poolie: would have to be an improvement over simply returning the servers name. such that with a disk full error "http://minister.NAMELESS_DEPARTMENT.gov.au/" ==> "DONKEY" in 64pt font - when you have servers named on a shrek theme.
<poolie> lolol oh i wish i'd seen that
<spm> poo hit the fan. they thought they'd been hacked :-D
<spm> poolie: staging is back
<poolie> cool
<poolie> jml: is the feature of starting a new MP by sending a bundle landed or not? i'm confused
<jml> poolie: I believe it has been landed.
<jml> I could be wrong.
<poolie> ok thanks
<poolie> just not documented
<poolie> actually aaron did speak of it as working so i suppose it is
<Riddell> are private PPAs broken?  I can't view kubuntu-ninjas PPA
 * noodles775 tries to view the soyuz private ppa
<noodles775> Riddell: nope... I can view the soyuz private ppa... but
<noodles775> if you've got builds currently building in it, it could be that the page is timing out... we're working on fixing this now...
<Riddell> that could be it
<noodles775> Riddell: sorry about that :/
<noodles775> Riddell: actually, I think the timeout is related to the number of packages displayed, try adding the following to the end of your ppa url:
<noodles775> ?batch=1
<Riddell> noodles775: that works
<Riddell> if a bit limiting :)
<noodles775> Riddell: yep, it is limiting :(, but the search should work from there too.
<Riddell> right enough, thanks
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> can launchpad be used for commercial projects?
<intellectronica> rodrigo_: yes, for a modest fee
<rodrigo_> any url I could point my friend interested oin that to?
<bryanl_> what's the different between launchpad and sourceforge?
<intellectronica> rodrigo_: it is best to talk about this with bac "Brad Crittenden <<bac@canonical.com>". let me see if there's a url with some info
<bac> intellectronica, rodrigo_:  have a look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<rodrigo_> ok thanks
<bac> rodrigo_: and please have your friend email me if he has questions
<intellectronica> bryanl_: there are many differences, but LP is much more geared towards collaborative development, and tends to be a lot more sophisticated in the features it offers. sourceforge is more basic, but gives you a bit more freedom, for example, to host your own pages. in a way they are complementary services
<bryanl_> Thanks
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<SiDi> Hey people. If there's any LP admin around, it'd be kind if they could have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/70020 and give me an answer on it. Thanks in advance
<leonardr> SiDi, go ahead and reject the question
<SiDi> leonardr: thanks
<SiDi> i do think it should be stated in the terms of use though. Imo theres a lack
<kiko> SiDi, I'm going to talk to joey about that today.
<SiDi> Thanks :)
<james_w> are publishing records from getPublishedSources returned in a strict ordering, or do I have to compare versions to be sure?
<noodles775> james_w: they're ordered by sourcepackagename.name and then descending SPPH.id
<james_w> I'm looking for a way to get the earliest SPPH for each sourcepackage.name, it would be great if that was always [0]
<james_w> can I assume that?
<kiko> james_w, the earliest meaning the first ever in history?
<Ampelbein> SiDi: couldn't it be that the user in question 69455 tries to run the demo of l4d?
<james_w> kiko: yeah, I want to examine the changelog of the first version of each package to land in Ubuntu
<SiDi> Ampelbein: come on :) check the other questions from the user. And i actually don't think theres an l4d demo
<SiDi> Ampelbein: demos from steam are distributed through steam, not uTorrent, also.
<james_w> (which isn't the same thing as the first entry in the changelog of the current version in Ubuntu)
<Ampelbein> SiDi: where did he mention utorrent? he mentions a youtube-video (which i also found, it's about the demo) and that he downloaded it.
<noodles775> james_w: afaics, given the above ordering, the SPPH with the smallest id should always be [-1]?
<noodles775> (assuming that you're not passing in a version param to getPublishedSources)
<james_w> ah, descending, yeah, sorry
<SiDi> Ampelbein: title of the question
<Ampelbein> SiDi: ah, there. right.
<james_w> noodles775: but you imply smallest id is the oldest?
<SiDi> Ampelbein: i hit my head a few good times on a wall before deciding if the question should be rejected or not ;)
<noodles775> james_w: yep, that's just an assumption.
<james_w> ok, I'll go with that then, thanks
<noodles775> james_w: ie, I'm assuming that the smaller the id, the earlier it was created, but not necessarily published.
<noodles775> np.
<Ampelbein> SiDi: ok. i guess i don't suspect people to steal software since i am  used to linux and free software for so long ;-) good job.
<noodles775> james_w: scratch that last comment... it's the SPPH after all...
<james_w> noodles775: I'm having immense trouble getting every publication and sorting, so a shortcut would be very helpful
<kiko> james_w, it's definitely true that the first SPPH is the first time the package was published
<james_w> kiko: good, thanks. That should help
<kiko> james_w, in part because of policy (packages go into the release pocket before anywhere else)
<kiko> james_w, we could probably offer you a shortcut if you are doing lots of round-tripping, so keep us in the loop as to your results
<james_w> it's a throwaway thing, so not worth modifying launchpad for
<james_w> but if I keep having trouble like this then an SQL query may be very much appreciated
<noodles775> james_w: sorry, just realised an extra ordering that gets inserted if you do *not* request a specific version...
<james_w> should I file a bug saying that I keep getting 503 when using the API, or is that not really a code bug?
<noodles775> In that case the ordering is: ['SourcePackageName.name', desc SPR.version, desc SPPH.id]. Hope that helps.
<james_w> ah, that's probably even more reliable then
<james_w> as long as backports don't screw me
<lifeless> is lp known down ?
<lifeless> just got a please-try-again message
<lifeless> ah back now
<leonardr> bryanl_: re "what's the different between launchpad and sourceforge?"
<leonardr> imo the simplest way to say it is that sourceforge was designed for open source development in the first half of the 2000s
<leonardr> and launchpad was designed for the second half of the 2000s
<leonardr> the most obvious place that shows up is the distributed version control
<persia> Well, the other big difference is that sourceforge offers a home page for the project.
<wgrant> leonardr: Note that SF.net supports bzr and others now.
<wgrant> leonardr: But it's pretty useless, because you can't push multiple branches.
<wgrant> I also don't think SF.net was ever actually designed.
<persia> wgrant, You forget the exciting new hosted application design methodologies that were popular at the time of site creation.
<leonardr> wgrant: for sourceforge, dvcs is a feature on a checklist. the architecture isn't based around it
<leonardr> s/architecture/workflow/
<seb128> hi
<seb128> launchpad (non beta) is being slow and timeout a lot, known issue?
<intellectronica> seb128: url? oops?
<seb128> random url, I get the message saying that the server had an issue and to contact the irc channel every few actions
<seb128> when sending a comment or loading random bugs
<intellectronica> seb128: but it's hard to tell what the issue is without referring to an oops. do you get an oops id quoted?
<seb128> and pages loading takes a while
<seb128> let me try again, it works after reloading
<seb128> but I keep running into those and it's sloooow
<intellectronica> seb128: and if you use edge, is it any better?
<seb128> I've stopped using edge since yesterday since it doesn't want to keep my login for some reason
<intellectronica> seb128: ???
<seb128> ie I'm not logged as my user when I change page
<intellectronica> seb128: have you got cookies enabled (and not blocked for edge.launchpad.net via some mechanism)?
<intellectronica> seb128: if launchpad doesn't work for you, then it might not work for other people too, so please do report bugs
<seb128> intellectronica: I've done nothing special, on monday I was not authentified on launchpad, I re-enter my login password, changed pages and was not authentified again
<seb128> that's what I'm doing now ;-)
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/361202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361202 in gnome-applets "Please, sponsor gnome-applets 2.26.1 to jaunty" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<seb128> just gave me a
<wgrant> Erm.
<wgrant> LP is borked again.
<seb128> "
<seb128> Please try again
<seb128> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<seb128> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<seb128> Thanks for your patience.
<seb128> "
<wgrant> Yep.
<seb128> no OOPS
<wgrant> Third time this week.
<seb128> I can't give a lot of details
<seb128> I just get that every 7-8 page loads
<intellectronica> seb128: could it be that you've logged in to launchpad.net, but was then redirected to edge? remember that they don't use the same cookie
<seb128> pedro confirmed having the same issue
<wgrant> Yes, one of the appserver instances at least is broken, again.
<intellectronica> seb128, wgrant: right, that seems quite serious. let me check what's going on
<seb128> intellectronica: I can try that, the timeout issue is on non-edge
<wgrant> Bug 360846, maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<wgrant> That has been the cause the last couple of times.
<seb128> intellectronica: archive admin lpcookies files are also not working today, at list pitti complained and mine is not working either ... did you do any change which requires updating cookies?
<wgrant> seb128: The session table was cleared over the weekend, I believe.
<wgrant> So no old cookies will be valid.
<seb128> ok, that explain the cookie issue
<intellectronica> seb128, wgrant: yeah, i can get these errors on production. i think edge is ok, so use that for now, i'll find out what's going on with production
<seb128> intellectronica: ok, forget about the cookie issue I probably entered my login on the frontpage the other day
<wgrant> LP has been very unreliable this past couple of weeks :(
<seb128> I'm using edge usually which is working fine here
<wgrant> edge is often hit by this too.
<wgrant> Just not this time.
<stuk_gen> hi,
<stuk_gen> is down now?
<stuk_gen> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server
<wgrant> stuk_gen: That's known - just try again.
<intellectronica> stuk_gen: there's some problem with the main servers. until it's fixed, you can use edge.launchpad.net instead, or just try again
<stuk_gen> thx
<J_Litewski> i'm having troubles pushing my branch into launchpad
<beuno> J_Litewski, what's the problem?
<J_Litewski> i can't do it :P
<beuno> that's a little bit tu vague to help you
<J_Litewski> i tried bzr push and bzr+ssh://, no dice
<beuno> J_Litewski, again, need specific
<beuno> *specifics
<beuno> what happens?
<J_Litewski> for bzr push, i get a 'not a directory' error, and for bxr+ssh://, i get a bash error
<J_Litewski> *bzr+ssh://
<beuno> J_Litewski, can you please paste in exact commands you're running?
<SiDi> J_Litewski: bzr push bzr+ssh://you@bazaar.launchpad.net/~you/+junk/foo
 * SiDi hopes he's right =P
<beuno> it's actually just:  bzr push lp:~username/project/branchname
<J_Litewski> stupid wireless card
<J_Litewski> beuno, thats what i used, with the correct values
<J_Litewski> bzr push lp:~hackhalotwo/manual/prototype
<beuno> J_Litewski, so, please paste the error you're getting
<beuno> J_Litewski, have you done:  bzr launchpad-login USERNAME?
<J_Litewski> no
<J_Litewski> heh
<J_Litewski> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/hackhalotwo/".
<beuno> J_Litewski, right, so you have to be *in* the branch directory to push it
<J_Litewski> ok
<boredandblogging> bac: ping
<bac> hi boredandblogging
<J_Litewski> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/hackhalotwo/Projects/Python/".
<J_Litewski> bzr push lp:~hackhalotwo/manual/prototype
<J_Litewski> i'm in the directory of my project
<beuno> J_Litewski, but
<beuno> bzr is asking you
<beuno> is it a branch?
<beuno> have you created a local bzr branch?
<J_Litewski> ah
<J_Litewski> no
<J_Litewski> this is my first project, so i'm new at this lol
<beuno> J_Litewski, https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<J_Litewski> ty beuno
<beuno> :)
<davideotape> Is anyone else having problems with launchpad at the moment?
<intellectronica> davideotape: what kind of problems?
<intellectronica> davideotape: and you totally win the nickname of the week award ;)
<davideotape> Haha, cheers
<davideotape> It's just unreliable at the moment
<davideotape> Seems to be hit and miss whether it's working
<intellectronica> davideotape: right, but when it's not working, what to do you get?
<intellectronica> davideotape: what URLs are not working for you? do you get an OOPS? or just a "please try again later" message? are you using edge, or the normal servers?
<davideotape> The usual thing that comes up, saying if this problem persists report in IRC
<davideotape> It seems to be okay now
<davideotape> Oh, and please try again later.
<kirkland> is it basically impossible to rename a project in launchpad?
<leonardr> kirkland: you need to get an admin to do it
<leonardr> ask it as a question in launchpad and i'll assign it to an admin
<kirkland> leonardr: okay, so it is possible?
<leonardr> yes, it's possible
<kirkland> leonardr: same for a team?
<leonardr> kirkland, yes
<kirkland> leonardr: okay thanks.  i have a bit more homework to do before i decide if this is want i need to do
<leonardr> all right
<hongry_> hi folk
<hongry_> s
<hongry_> does anyone here happen to know where I can find the cucumber-nagios project files for install?  They do not appear to be available any longer through launchpad.
<hongry_> any help is appreciated.
<leonardr> hongry_: i recommend contacting the administrator of the cucumber-nagios project: https://edge.launchpad.net/~lindsay
<lezem> Hi all, I'd like to know if it is possible to download launch-suite and run it locally on you own server.
<lezem> launchpad-suite, I mean
<SiDiHatesCpp> lezem: at the moment no
<xcitu> Hi, can anyone help me? I got problems with internet connection in newly installed Ubuntu 9.04
<xcitu> or 9.10, dont remember
<Ampelbein> xcitu: use #ubuntu for general support
<Ampelbein> xcitu: this is a channel for problems and questions about launchpad itself.
<xcitu> Thanks
<casetj> launchpad down? any reason for the lag?
<beuno> mthaddon, ^
<beuno> I can't get to it either
<casetj> ah, seems okay now: had some fear there was a new ubuntu release or something...
<casetj> it crippled launchpad last time
<savvas> is launchpad using mysql or postgresql?
<SiDi> It uses oracle sqlplus
 * SiDi is out.
<savvas> hehe
<spirit> hi!!
<quirxi> :)
<spirit> hey I'm find some problem in my ubuntu
<BUGabundo> hya
<spirit> no connection  to internet now i'm in other machine
<BUGabundo> usual nagger here
<BUGabundo> LP is slowwwww
<BUGabundo> leonardr: what's up with it ?
<spirit> this computer is very fast I think
<leonardr> BUGabundo: we're not sure, there are some intermittent issues with the app servers that always clear up
<savvas> ok let me change my question, which databases does launchpad support? :)
<savvas> I'm the only one whose launchpad works I guess :P
<leonardr> savvas, the launchpad application uses postgres
<jbalint> hey, any way to pull a zip of the latest source for a branch from launchpad?
<savvas> ok thanks :)
<savvas> jbalint: why zip specifically?
<savvas> ah wait, misunderstood, sorry :)
<BUGabundo> savvas: then remove the dupe from https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/367457
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367457 in cups "Local printer quit working after upgrade to 9.04 (dup-of: 369850)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 369850 in linux "Cannot set up parallel port printer on Ubuntu 9.04" [High,New]
<jbalint> s/zip/tar/
<BUGabundo> ohh it was changed again...
<BUGabundo> now I need to see the new dupe
<savvas> BUGabundo: try through email :)
<savvas> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<BUGabundo> savvas: someone changed the dupe... need to make sure its fine now
<BUGabundo> someone set it as a dupe of #1
<BUGabundo> savvas: I know very well about emailinterface
<savvas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/367457/+text
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367457 in cups "Local printer quit working after upgrade to 9.04 (dup-of: 369850)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 369850 in linux "Cannot set up parallel port printer on Ubuntu 9.04" [High,New]
<savvas> this shows the text and the rest
<savvas> duplicate-of: 369850
<BUGabundo> timeout here
<savvas> ok so what's the change required?
<savvas> dupe to #1 ?
<BUGabundo> savvas: see history of the bug
<savvas> here's the +text: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165069/
<savvas> 05 May 09 09:22  	Till Kamppeter  	removed duplicate marker  	1  	 	
<savvas> 05 May 09 09:24 	Till Kamppeter 	marked as duplicate 		369850
<BUGabundo> Please try again                    Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<BUGabundo> time to go
<savvas> I misunderstood him heh
<Orlsend> Hello I am unable to log in to my account.
<Orlsend> I was redirected here...
<spirit_> hey Orlsend
<spirit_> refresh the site
<Orlsend> Yeah I cleared my cache it just worked...
<Orlsend> Thanks!
<spirit_> your welcome
<Orlsend> Any Idea why launchpad is failing?
<Orlsend> I keep getting the same error
<adzinok> hi! how to request kubuntu?
<salgado> adzinok, https://shipit.kubuntu.org
<sproaty> hey is my commit message getting cut off in the left box for anyone else -- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sproaty/whyteboard/development/revision/79  - firefox 3.0.10, ubuntu 9.04
<sproaty> or flowing into the file list, rather
<adzinok> salgado: "Request changed successfully." thanks :)
<Orlsend> Do they also ship Edubuntu?
<salgado> Orlsend, not anymore -- Edubuntu has to be downloaded
<Orlsend> :S
<Orlsend> Does the normal Ubuntu live CD jas the KDE enviroment also?
<ripps> Strange, it appear some packages in the gmpc-trunk ppa weren't signed, I get an unathenticated package warning
<salgado> Orlsend, nope, but you can install KDE after booting the live CD
<maxb> Is there an admin here who would be able to rescore a PPA build for me?
<maxb> It failed, so I fixed the dependency issue and asked for a retry, but that means the build score is zero
<maxb> With the current contention for builders, it'll never manage to get to the top of the queue
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-stable-snapshots/+archive/staging/+build/987742 is the build
<maxb> sysvbanner is build has hung on amd64 now (crested)
 * maxb tries again with proper grammar
<maxb> sysvbanner build has hung on amd64 now (crested)
<wgrant> spm: One of the appservers seems to need kicking, again.
<spm> wgrant: edge?
<wgrant> spm: lpnet
<wgrant> edge seems to be happy for now.
<jkakar> I'm running into the AbstentContentFactory bug, trying to get a branch from Launchpad.
<jkakar> Is there a work-around...?
<jkakar> Actually, I should probably find the bug report about it first..
 * jkakar looks
<mwhudson> jkakar: nosmart+bzr+ssh://bazaar....
<beuno> jkakar, read #landscape  :)
<jkakar> mwhudson: Hah, nice.  "stopbeingclever+..." :)  Thanks!
<mwhudson> right
<spm> wgrant: one seemed to be semi intermittant - have given a theraputic (for me) kicking. let me know if you notice it still?
<wgrant> spm: Thanks.
<ArtiShow> bonsoir
<ArtiShow> personne ?
<beuno> ArtiShow, what can we help you with?
<ArtiShow> i can't to log in on shipit, on my account beuno
<beuno> ArtiShow, what's the problem?
<ArtiShow> i want to request a cd of ubuntu9.04 but, it tells "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<ArtiShow> You are not logged in." ?? beuno
<beuno> ArtiShow, and can you log in?
#launchpad 2009-05-06
<ArtiShow> no i can't, because when i want to log in /register, it's the same page "sorry you dont have the permission"... beuno
<Hellow> Any idea on why LP has been forking up errors left and right for a few days now?
<ArtiShow> i don' t find the page where i can to log in ...
<ArtiShow> possible !
<ArtiShow> 5 days ago, i can't acces to shipit...now, i can't log in...^^
<beuno> ArtiShow, try clearing your cookies
<ArtiShow> you think ??
<ArtiShow> i already request a cd but it's the first time i can't log in, i don' t think it's a opera cookies problem (sorry for my bad english language ^^)
<ArtiShow> no idea...
<MattJ> Launchpad down?
<MattJ> Hmm
<MattJ> Refresh worked
<wgrant> MattJ: Was it a 'Please try again'?
<MattJ> wgrant: Something about not being able to connect to a server
<MattJ> and it said try again in a few minutes I think
<wgrant> spm: ^^
<spm> yeah i saw... ta
<wgrant> Are we renaming Launchpad to Launchbounce as well, now?
<mwhudson> codebounce has stopped bouncing, mostly!
<lifeless> do the bounce bounce baby
<mwhudson> i guess this is conservation of bouncyness, or something
<wgrant> mwhudson: Heh.
<wgrant> My main complaint about the new Loggerhead is that it won't even show a revision diff if there's only one file involved.
<wgrant> I still have to expand it manually :(
<spm> wgrant: "Are we renaming Launchpad to Launchbounce?" ask me this arvo...
<mwhudson> wgrant: yeah, that's a bit cruddy
<mwhudson> wgrant: file a bug, maybe
<wgrant> mwhudson: Will do.
<mwhudson> (on loggerhead)
<wgrant> Of course.
<mwhudson> i would like some way of computing how large a diff is going to be without having to compute it :)
<mwhudson> (which is sadly impossible, i think)
<wgrant> That would be nice, yes.
<mwhudson> part of the motivation for the change to closed by default is not wanting to DOS the user's browser
<mwhudson> but the 1 file case, at least, is probably safe
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> For multiple files it's fine to have them closed by default.
<wgrant> I wonder if the i386 virtual build queue is going to exceed 1000 builds today.
<ripps> Holy S***.... 903 queued for i386
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> This getting beyond stupid.
<wgrant> What makes it worse is that there's no build success notification.
 * wgrant wanders of to uni, thankful that he hasn't yet moved his production application archive to a PPA yet.
<Hellow> Wtf is up with the LP server?
<Hellow> (s)
<kirkland> okay, i'd like to rename a project and a team in launchpad.  i understand that I need an admin to do this.  what's the process?
<lifeless> spm: ^
<spm> kirkland: raise a question against launchpad. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ is also to assist us with verifying that the person asking should be asking. if it's urgent, ping me back when done and I can make it so
<lifeless> kirkland: in general though, ask a Question
<kirkland> spm: lifeless: perfect, thanks.
<kirkland> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/70094
<kirkland> spm: it's not urgent, but it would be nice if it happened this week
<spm> kirkland: so ... by this week you mean "next 20 minutes?" ;-)
<kirkland> spm: :-)  no
<kirkland> spm: by friday?
<poolie> Hellow: lp is working for me... is it ok for you now?
<spm> kirkland: you haven't, yet, used that team mailing list?
<kirkland> spm: nope, it's empty
<spm> cool - need to blow it away for a team reanme - or manually migrate (yuk - in case you were wondering)
<kirkland> spm: nah, i don't really need the mailing list, and the archives are empty
<kirkland> spm: gotcha
<spm> kirkland: is done. note that PPA's don't migrate - I can rename the dir on germanium - or you can leave the old in situ, and create new. your call?
<kirkland> spm: hmm, what do you recommend?
<kirkland> spm: i think just leave it?
<spm> I'd leave in situ and create new - tbh. as you're doing such a major name change. I've aliased the old project name, so folks should find the new. just update the new ppa location?
<kirkland> spm: excellent, that sounds good
<jmillikin> Is it possible to change the URL for a project? I can change the project's name, but that doesn't update the URL.
<spm> jmillikin: Yes, but you personally can't do that. You need to submit a question requesting the change here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<jmillikin> spm: Thanks, will do.
<all_is_fair> updates yesterday killed my networking and wireless networking... Any Ideas? Please respond with all_is_fair first
<mwhudson> all_is_fair: wrong channel
<all_is_fair> please send me to the right channel
<all_is_fair> there are no users in the #ubuntu channel
<all_is_fair> I don't get it
<mwhudson> all_is_fair: i see about 1400 users in that channel
<lifeless> the #ubuntu channel is the right place
<all_is_fair> I'm like the only user when I enter that channel??
<Snova> all_is_fair: See the topic.
<mwhudson> all_is_fair: are you in there now?
<Snova> Gah, never mind me.
<persia> spm, Re: pkg-games vs. pkg-games-devel: what options are there towards merging.  I'm not sure I understand LP well enough to understand the nature of the issue.
<spm> persia: basically we can't merge a person into a team. AIUI you want the final team to have both email addresses tho?
<persia> Well, it's more that I want to concentrate branding in one place.  The "person" actually represents a team.
<spm> heh. yeah I could see that - totally threw me when it oopsed :-)
<persia> So, I want to be able to have group-type access to resources (e.g. PPA, branches), and also have that group have the "Maintained Packages" list.
<persia> I'm not sure what options are available to do that.
<spm> well the pkg-games team can have all that. ahh I see the problem: https://edge.launchpad.net/~pkg-games-devel/+related-software
<persia> That's the obvious issue.  The other is "contact this user" on uploads.
 * spm nods
<persia> And there's a host of related social issues, but I think those two are the main ones specifically related to LP interface.
<spm> hmm. I'll throw this to the LP dev list and see if they have any ideas. i suspect we'll need to do something like convert the 'person' into a team and then merge. But how, if even possible...
<persia> I suspect it's part of a general class of issues: due to the way that "people" are imported, I suspect every Debian team has such a pseudo-user.
<persia> As long as the team doesn't want to use PPAs for special awkward backports, or use a shared code repo, this doesn't matter.
<persia> On the other hand, where the team is more closely integrated with Ubuntu, the semantics get odd.
<maxb> Is there an admin here who would be able to rescore a PPA build for me?
<maxb> It failed, so I fixed the dependency issue and asked for a retry, but that means the build score is zero
<maxb> With the current contention for builders, it'll never manage to get to the top of the queue
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-stable-snapshots/+archive/staging/+build/987742 is the build
<jamesh> won't its score go up as it ages?
<maxb> I don't think scores work like that
<lifeless> how do you think they work ?
<maxb> I think scores are assigned statically at build record creation time according to a formula involving component, pocket, urgency, etc. - and are reset to zero for a retried build
<maxb> Hi, by the way :-)
<maxb> We meet again, a long way from cygsetup :-)
<lifeless> hi :)
<lifeless> yup, the internet is a small small world
<lifeless> I'm reasonably sure delay is factored in to prevent starvation
<lifeless> I'm not quite sure that is implemented
<kirkland> spm: hey again...  looks like http://launchpad.net/screen-profiles is redirecting properly, but not http://launchpad.net/~screen-profiles
<kirkland> spm: is it possible to have the team one redirect to?
<kirkland> too?
<lifeless> maxb - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/1942654
<ubottu> Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x11974d0> bug 1942654 not found
<lifeless> maxb - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/194265
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 194265 in soyuz "Page for build doesn't say where in the queue it is" [Low,Triaged]
<maxb> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to learn from that bug?
<lifeless> that you are suffering a common confusion
<maxb> oh no, I'm not confused :-)
<lifeless> IIRC the internals correctly the way it works is that score is a component in  the queueing process but not the only one
<lifeless> that is, you don't need to rescore to ensure the build will happen
<lifeless> only to make it happen faster
<lifeless> anyhow, a sysadmin will be around in ~ 30 or so
<maxb> My understanding based on observation is that the build will happen, but only after the queue is empty of builds with higher scores
<lifeless> I don't think any soyuz devs are on right now
<lifeless> or we could check ;)
<maxb> My build isn't going anywhere, it can wait :-)
<spm> kirkland: yeah - to the best of my knowledge and searching there is no team alias - or if there is, it's well hidden in the UI :-/
<wgrant> maxb: The build score does increase over time, but the others do too. The point of the build score is to determine the ordering, so it would make sense that it only builds once those builds with higher scores have built.
<wgrant> It's probably not optimal that a retry starts at 0, particularly as one can DoS the buildds equally well just by making lots of uploads.
<wgrant> (that is, if they need any help to be DoSed, which they certainly don't at the moment)
<maxb> Hmm. Is the time-based adjustment visible in the UI?
<wgrant> Yes.
<maxb> Oh. I seem to have only ever seen a small set of specific score numbers
<wgrant> At least, it used to be... I haven't paid attention for a while.
<maxb> Unless the time based factor is extreme, it's going to take ages for a zero-based retry to get up to the several thousand of a normal build
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> So in the current build queue climate, a retried build will probably never get built.
 * maxb will continue to lurk and wait for an admin
<savvas> I'd just leave it there, go to an all-night concert and come back :P
<savvas> scores can be edited?
<wgrant> By ~(launchpad-buildd-)admins, yes.
<savvas> maxb: I suppose you already have, but why don't you ask on answers.l.n ? :)
<jamesh> wgrant might also be able to edit them if he's discovered a vulnerability and not reported it
<wgrant> jamesh: I've reported all of the vulnerabilities I've discovered, actually.
<jamesh> thank you :)
<wgrant> All except the one particularly ironic one was fixed pretty quickly.
<wgrant> That one's still not fixed :(
<wgrant> Although it's not close to the criticality of the others.
<jamesh> I think the biggest security vulnerability I discovered in Launchpad was the librarian
<savvas> so how is the build score formed? square root of what attributes? :)
<jamesh> we fixed that by moving it to its own domain
<wgrant> jamesh: Yes, that would have been a nasty one.
<jamesh> iirc, the equivalent problem still exists in bugzilla
<wgrant> savvas: A combination of pocket, component, archive, urgency, section (IIRC), and magic dust.
<wgrant> I should probably go hunting for more vulnerabilities at some point, given my prior horrifying successes.
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> did anyone notice a wishlist bug to distribute the "all" architecture packages to be built on an available machine and not to wait for i386?
<wgrant> savvas: Yes. But it wasn't well taken.
<wgrant> But an alternative should be happening soon - pooling the i386, amd64 and lpia buildds.
<wgrant> So each of those three archs will be able to build on three times as many machines.
<wgrant> Which includes arch-indep builds.
<savvas> ah ok
<savvas> I suppose they replied in a similar way as in bug 350760 ?:P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350760 in rosetta "+products-with-translations shows only products with upstream translations" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350760
<maxb> jamesh: oh? I've always wondered why the librarian was on its own domain?
<jamesh> maxb: it used to be on librarian.launchpad.net.  Your session cookie is sent to all https *.launchpad.net sites.
<jamesh> you can upload text/html attachments for bugs to the librarian
<jamesh> html documents can contain javascript that can read cookies
<maxb> Oh!
<jamesh> it's even worse for bugzilla, since the attachments get served from the same domain
<jamesh> you can load up any form you want in an iframe read its DOM, make changes and submit
<wgrant> Fortunately Bugzilla doesn't store private code, or have access to push code out to millions of machines.
<jamesh> and there is nothing XSRF protection can do about it
<jamesh> so you could e.g. write an attachment that searches for all security bugs the user has access to and subscribe a third party account to each.
<maxb> Launchpad is the only website I primarily navigate by typing full URLs straight into my browser :-)
<rowinggolfer_> lol, it's so much more than just a website though.
<intellectronica> maxb: we're going to do quite a lot of work on improving navigation for v3.0 and even more after that
<intellectronica> we know it's a bit painful right now. if you have suggestions on how to improve it, by all means, file bugs
<zyga> hello
<LarstiQ> intellectronica: actually, I'd like to navigate to bugs typing in a full url, but that is harder than I'd like.
<intellectronica> LarstiQ: please exaplin
<zyga> I just made a new hosted branch without a project name (so it ended up in +junk) and changed the project to something (bzr) a moment later. Now I have invisible, working branch at +junk and visible, unusable, empty branch at /bzr/; See: https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/bzr/bzr-logsearch and https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/+junk/bzr-logsearch
<kiko> mwhudson, jml: shouldn't that change have been handled nicely?
<LarstiQ> intellectronica: I'd like to have something akin to 'bugs.debian.org/12345'. I know there is a longer url that works for launchpad irregardless of the project a bug is under, but I always fail to get it right.
<LarstiQ> intellectronica: ah, bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/
 * LarstiQ tried +bug and +bugs first
<intellectronica> LarstiQ: launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<zyga> oh and I did push to /bzr/ using: bzr push lp:~zkrynicki/+junk/bzr-logsearch --use-existing-dir
<LarstiQ> intellectronica: thanks!
<crevette> hello
<crevette> I've a small question, how it is computed the Build Score I see in my PPA about a build?
<crevette> and what does it mean?
<wgrant> This question is coming up a bit lately.
<wgrant> Maybe cprov can give a real answer.
<crevette> this is quite urgent, I have it for weeks, I just thought I could come here to see you and ask :)
<crevette> +not quite urgent
<crevette> :)
<cprov> uhm, I'm preparing a description for that with mrevell, should be done soon, but I can explain that quickly.
<wgrant> crevette: cprov said a while ago 'messy heuristic on the build archive (PPA, PRIMARY, PARTNER), source component, urgency and age in queue (basically)'
<wgrant> Ah, here he is. even better.
<mrevell> hey cprov, let's have a call about that today, if you have time
<wgrant> Although the pocket is in there somewhere too.
<cprov> mrevell: sure
<cprov> wgrant: yes, pockets are prioritized in this order: SECURITY, UPDATES, RELEASE, BACKPORTS and PROPOSED.
<cprov> wgrant: but that's about to change based on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/372491
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 372491 in soyuz "proposed packages have lower build priority than build packages" [Medium,Triaged]
<wgrant> cprov: I just saw that you'd revealed that table in a bug.
<crevette> I guess build score is a kind of priority to prioritize ubuntu build vs PPA ?
<wgrant> Right, I read that bugmail about a minute ago.
<wgrant> crevette: It's the number used to order the builds.
<cprov> crevette: PPA and ubuntu builds are already isolated, since they build in different farms
<cprov> crevette: it's used for prioritizing builds within those 2 domains
<crevette> ahokay, I don't know the launchpad platform at all, I just use it as reporter and builder
<wgrant> Ooh, London is awake, and today is Wednesday. Do we get buildds soon?
<cprov> :)
<cprov> hopefully yes,  the PPA build ETA is getting more and more embarrassing each day.
<wgrant> And it has been 2.5 weeks.
<crevette> wgrant, you said (PPA, PRIMARY, PARTNER) earlier, so it means canonical sells build time to companies ?
<wgrant> crevette: I was quoting cprov, but: PPA is obvious, PRIMARY is the Ubuntu archive, and PARTNER is Canonical's partner archive (archive.canonical.com)
<wgrant> But I'd imagine that Canonical partners can probably purchase private PPAs to use.
<wgrant> I don't know, though.
<cprov> wgrant: that's right, the support comes as a 'package', when you buy a P3A (storage, build time, privacy, etc)
<wgrant> cprov: Is the build queue disaster going to happen again next release? I've been considering replacing the repository we use for deployments with a PPA, but 16+ hour build queue times make that a bit awkward.
<cprov> wgrant: if we continue with the same number of builders, yes, it will happen again. But we are discussing how we can keep more builders working full time in PPA farm.
<cprov> wgrant: so, it will not happen in the mid-term.
<wgrant> cprov: OK, thanks.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<maxb> intellectronica: I'm not actually sure whether my comment was a complaint about the navigation, or a compliment about the URL format :-)
<maxb> To be fair, half the time, I don't actually have a launchpad page open in my browser at the time
<maxb> And it's become habit to use the address bar whether I do or not!
<wgrant> I don't think you can improve navigation for the Launchpad users who have learnt to use URLs.
<wgrant> It's just so much more efficient.
<intellectronica> maxb: yes, the URLs are really clean and logical. i do think the navigation links can be improved a lot
<wgrant> I like SF.net's bug URLs.
<intellectronica> wgrant: sounds like a very good benchmark to me!
<maxb> I don't like SF.net :-) What does a SF.net bug url look like?
<intellectronica> wgrant: i mean improving navigation for users already comfortable with the URLs, not matching SF's, which i don't like at all
<wgrant> maxb: It has .php in it, and you need to put in the query string two numbers which you can't find anywhere except in those links.
<wgrant> maxb: It's awful.
<maxb> ah.... <sarcasm>like</sarcasm> :-)
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> It's impossible to do better than Launchpad's bug URLs.
<maxb> well... it's slightly unintuitive that bugs.launchpad.net/NUMBER doesn't work
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> But I just launchpad.net/bugs/NUMBER, which is the same number of characters.
<maxb> Sure. And it makes perfect sense that bugs.launchpad.net/NUMBER doesn't work, once you've started to see the design shining through
<wgrant> Well, I actually just say 'bug 1234' and the template bookmark picks it up.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad-foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<maxb> after all, there's no launchpad entity called NUMBER
<intellectronica> maxb: what lots of people do is define a url template in firefox for bugs
<wgrant> Right.
<intellectronica> heh
<wgrant> Poor bug 1234 gets such abuse on staging.
<maxb> What is a firefox url template?
<wgrant> maxb: You can define a bookmark, give it a name, and put a %s somewhere in the URL.
<wgrant> You then type '<name> <somestring>', and it will call that bookmark replacing the %s with the argument.
<wgrant> s/name/keyword/
<maxb> Thats... amazingly useful
<maxb> and completely unintuitive :-)
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> They seem to be formally called "keyword bookmarks"
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
 * wgrant plots nasty questions for deryck's first CHR day.
<deryck> hello, all.  I'm community help for the day, but it's my first day at community help. :)
<elmo> deryck: the first rule of CHR is: ignore wgrant.  the second rule of CHR is: ignore wgrant.
<mrevell> haha, harsh elmo :)
<elmo> he started it :-P
<elmo> (and he knows I'm joking)
<wgrant> That I do!
 * deryck notes the rules
<wgrant> elmo: Although a year ago you would probably have been quite serious.
<rowinggolfer_> deryck: good luck!
<deryck> thanks rowinggolfer_!
<ripps> OMG! Additional servers!
<wgrant> Including one I've never seen before.
<wgrant> Although it was around for a few days before they were all stolen, it seems.
<ia> hello. i've tried to upload in ppa package with new upstream version, but i've got error (File <UPLOADED_FILE> already exists in <LOCATION>...); i've read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors and it says, that "This mean you have uploaded a file that already exists in the pointed 'LOCATION'", but - in my ppa (which i points) there is no orig.tar.gz for new upstream version, which i try to upload. I will be very appreciate for any ideas or clues ab
<ia> out this.
<ripps> ia: try using dput with the -f flag
<wgrant> ia: Is that in the email you get back, or on the commandline?
<ia> wgrant: in email
<wgrant> ia: OK, so ripps' isn't the solution... hmm. Can you give the actual error message, and the URL to your PPA?
<ripps> Yeah, I get that email when I botch an upload. If a build hasn't been attempted yet, than dput -f usually works
<wgrant> That's a rejection message, so there won't be a build for it.
<ripps> wgrant: I ge that email when I upload a package with debuild -s -sd with making an upload with debuild -S -sa. It's expecting an orig.tar.
<ripps> ^without
<ripps> The solutin: debuild -S -sa && dput -f <LOCATION>
<wgrant> ripps: You shouldn't get that message. You should get something like the opposite of it.
<LarstiQ> ripps, wgrant: where did you notice the new servers?
<wgrant> ia: Which is your PPA, and what was the exact text of the message?
<ripps> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Buildds, at https://launchpad.net/builders
<ripps> woot! 7 i386 builders now
<wgrant> Blah, 5 last time I looked.
<LarstiQ> ah, and you knew the makeup before :)
<wgrant> Well, there's no longer woefully few.
<wgrant> So it's pretty obvious.
<ia> wgrant: well, look. here my ppa for git stuff - https://launchpad.net/~iaz/+archive/git ; look at package gitg - gtk frontend for git commands. in my ppa - only 0.0.1 version (and there is orig.tar.gz only for this version). so, i've tried to upload new upstream version - 0.0.3, and i get error via email - "File gitg_0.0.3.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents."
<LarstiQ> wgrant: I hadn't seen that page before.
<wgrant> ia: The Primary Archive is the real Ubuntu archive.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: It is well hidden.
<ia> wgrant: oh, i see - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitg :-)
 * VK7HSE I too could do with a little more training in this field! as I've struck this a few times :-/
<wgrant> cprov: I know PPAs are meant to look up the orig.tar.gz in the PRIMARY archive if it's missing, but should it really reject because a different one was uploaded?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, otherwise the lookup will not work as expected in the next attempt.
<wgrant> cprov: Mmmm, true.
<wgrant> ia: So, yes, you should probably just use the Ubuntu one.
<wgrant> ia: And work out how you managed to get the same file with a different hash.
<ripps> typically when I'm building an upstream source package, I use the vcs version in the orig.tar and changelog. (0.18.1+git090504), the package is called package_0.18.1+git090504 and the orig.tar is a called package_0.18.1+git090504.orig.tar.gz
<cprov> wgrant: it's almost always caused by re-compressing it (gzip has timestamps in its header)
<wgrant> ripps: If it's a VCS snapshot, sure.
<wgrant> cprov: I'm aware, but I wonder why that would have been recompressed.
<wgrant> Unless it was a bz2 to start with, which some upstreams unfortunately do.
<cprov> wgrant: righto
<ripps> Woot! 9 i386
<wgrant> sandpaperfig went away :(
<wgrant> Super-cprov will need to rescue those poor trapped builds :(
<wgrant> Back to 7 i386...
<wgrant> Maybe they're just teasing us.
<ripps> We're gonna need 15 if we're gonna burn through all ~900 packages in a decent amount of time
<wgrant> And down to 6.
<wgrant> 4!
<cprov> wgrant: down to 4,
<wgrant> They were just teasing.
<wgrant> Nice timing.
<cprov> wgrant: I don't know what's going on, but they will eventually settle.
<cprov> wgrant: they become immediately available, I don't have to do anything.
<wgrant> cprov: Oh, right, that automatic rescuing code landed last cycle?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, the code for rescuing jobs assigned to unavailable builders ...
<wgrant> Hm, no, sandpaperfig retains a build although it has been deactivated for at least 15 minutes.
<cprov> wgrant: builders from ubuntu-enablements become available by a external mechanism.
<wgrant> cprov: I said that you would have to rescue the trapped builds, not the builders.
<cprov> oh, right, but even that isn't working 100 %, see sandpaperfig ...
<wgrant> cprov: Right. I initially forgot that code had landed, then remembered, but then noticed that it wasn't working. That rapid set of realisations confused things.
<cprov> wgrant: it doesn't work when builders are in "manual"
<wgrant> cprov: Ahh.
<wgrant> I was wondering why it wasn't showing up as deactivated.
<cprov> wgrant: but the fact is that after this code change builders don't need to be put in manual before going anymore
<wgrant> The status doesn't seem to be shown anywhere any more.
<wgrant> Right.
<maxb> What does "enablement" mean, anyway?
<wgrant> Saturating bandwidth, by the sound of things...
<wgrant> Or just trying to fit in an inappropriately marketing-like word.
<wgrant> So, the buildds do seem to have at least settled now. To just two more than previously, though, with one of them being on the architecture that wasn't actually problematic.
<maxb> Hmm. Well, it's shaved a couple of hours off my estimated time-to-build, but that's not going to empty the queue any time soon
<wgrant> No, the queue is still getting deeper.
<MaWaLe> hi all : haw can i make LP identify me automatically with bzr
 * wgrant pokes deryck 
<deryck> MaWaLe, take a look at `bzr help launchpad` or `bzr help launchpad-login`
<MaWaLe> deryck: thx for your reply : i'll see where? google or LP Help?
<deryck> MaWaLe, run that via a command line to read the bzr help info on those topics.
<deryck> MaWaLe, but basically, running this for me -- bzr launchpad-login deryck -- will tell bzr about me on launchpad, where deryck is my user id on launchpad.
<deryck> MaWaLe, is that what you are asking, how to use bzr with your lp login?
<MaWaLe> deryck: i want to know how to make LP handle my commitment with bzr
<MaWaLe> sorry for my poor english
<MaWaLe> i explain :
<MaWaLe> i want to make bzr connect to LP with my LP account to make it handle my karma :)
<deryck> MaWaLe, so you want to push your bzr branches to lp?
<MaWaLe> yup :)
<wgrant> MaWaLe: Or do you want to set the name on your commits, so that LP knows it's you?
<deryck> MaWaLe, see https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch.
<MaWaLe> wgrant: you've got it ;)
<wgrant> MaWaLe: bzr whoami "Your Name <your@email.address>"
<wgrant> The critical bit is the email address - that has to match one of yours on Launchpad, or you won't get the karma or other attribution.
<MaWaLe> i made it but it didn't affect my karma?
<wgrant> The name doesn't really matter.
<wgrant> Right, it will only affect commits made after you've set it.
<wgrant> Only the new revisions will use that as their commiter.
<MaWaLe> thx guys
<MaWaLe> there isn't a way to have LP offline on a test machine to practice oflline?
<wgrant> MaWaLe: You don't need LP to use bzr.
<MaWaLe> i know wgrant
<MaWaLe> in fact i'm a member of the Tunsian LoCo Team
<MaWaLe> and we will reorganize our LP pages and affiliations
<MaWaLe> so i want to manage a complete tutorial for our community and maybe have an offline test machine for practicing
<wgrant> MaWaLe: In that case, try staging.launchpad.net - it uses a copy of the normal database that is overwritten every night, so it's safe to play around on. It also doesn't send email, so you can try things without spamming people.
<MaWaLe> wgrant: when i try it on some page it didn't have the same effect as the real one
<MaWaLe> commitment between team and projects didn't always have the same effect
<MaWaLe> i don't know if i'am explaining clearly my thoughts
<wgrant> MaWaLe: Everything except email should be just the same on staging.
<wgrant> But I don't quite understand what you mean, right.
<MaWaLe> there isn't a fr channel for LP :p
<MaWaLe> bzr help launchpad
<MaWaLe> how to make bzr automatically sign all my commitment to LP?
<rowinggolfer_> bzr whoami "your name <you@your-address.com>"
<rowinggolfer_> IIRC
<MaWaLe> rowinggolfer_: thx wgrant showed me that
<MaWaLe> but i'm asking for pgp signing of the commitment
<rowinggolfer_> oh, sorry.
<intellectronica> rowinggolfer_, MaWaLe: no, that just sets your email. if you want to sign all your commits you have to add `check_signatures = require` to your configuration, iirc
<MaWaLe> so intellectronica, what should i do?
<intellectronica> MaWaLe: add `check_signatures = require` to your configuration, like i said above ;)
<MaWaLe> intellectronica: thx i see it :)
<MaWaLe> intellectronica: and which file may i edit to add this directive?
<intellectronica> MaWaLe: either bazaar.conf or locations.conf, depending on whether you want to set it globally or only for some locations
<MaWaLe> intellectronica: globally
<intellectronica> MaWaLe: so, bazaar.conf
<MaWaLe> thx intellectronica
<intellectronica> MaWaLe: a lot of this information is readily available in the bazaar documentation. you should have a look. there are many really nice configuration options
<MaWaLe> intellectronica: there isn't a french complete documentation for managing bzr with LP?
<MaWaLe> i'm more efficient with french :)
<intellectronica> j'ne sais pas
<rowinggolfer_> zut alors
<MaWaLe> intellectronica: so you speak french :p
<MaWaLe> rowinggolfer_: you too :d
<intellectronica> MaWaLe: not really. i _studied_ french in school, many years ago. there's a huge difference between studying a language and actually speaking it
 * rowinggolfer_ failed french twice :(
<rowinggolfer_> MaWaLe: ever heard French spoken with a Manchester accent?
<MaWaLe> i've got it :) for me i'm trying to improve my english as well as i can :)
<MaWaLe> rowinggolfer_: yup :d
<intellectronica> MaWaLe: reading technical manuals is a great way to improve your english ;)
<intellectronica> (i'm saying that from experience)
<MaWaLe> intellectronica: i know but not when you haven't much time
<ripps> 13 i386 builders, now that's what I'm talking about
<ripps> 17!
<mtaylor> I've got a bug that I'm not sure if it's a bzr bug or a launchpad bug...
<beuno> mtaylor, what's the problem?
<mtaylor> the break-lock "helpful" info spits out lp internals locations
<mtaylor> beuno: like, If you're sure that it's not being modified, use bzr break-lock lp-140464987345808:///~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development/.bzr/branch/lock
<mtaylor> which, of course, doesn't work
<beuno> yeah, that's a LP but
<beuno> mwhudson knows all about it
<mtaylor> mwhudson: poke. poke
<LarstiQ> it's a bzr bug
<mtaylor> haha
<beuno> he's asleep
<beuno> LarstiQ, hi  :)
<LarstiQ> bug #250451 to be precise
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250451 in bzr "bzr suggests wrong URL for break-lock with a LP hosted branch" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250451
<LarstiQ> mtaylor, beuno: last-but-one comment, spiv describes the three-pronged problem clearly.
<mtaylor> bugs should list people by IRC nick
<beuno> LarstiQ, ah. I thought it was because of the way LP exposed the paths
<LarstiQ> beuno: no, as mwhudson had remarked earlier on, and spiv gives a nice recipe for, it happens with pure bzr too.
<mtaylor> mmm. good write up
<beuno> ah
 * beuno should actually read
<LarstiQ> the first thing that should be done I guess is to stop the locking code to print to stdout by itself.
 * LarstiQ off to the supermarket
<LarstiQ> beuno: I'd like to fix it, but I know how I am with time and taking too much on my back. I do think the problem is sufficiently analysed someone can now go and implement it.
<ahe> i just want to build some metapackages and uploaded my first package to my ppa yesterday
<ahe> i used the guide at http://scubuntu.meraka.org.za/wiki/PPAIntro but now the build failed because there is no makefile in the fake source directory
<ahe> i could create a dummy makefile and try again but is this the official way to build metapackages?
<rockstar> statik, hey.
<bdmurray> The privacy / public new UI doesn't always work for me.  Sometimes I uncheck private and it doesn't always update.
<kiko> bdmurray, when it doesn't what happens? nothing?
<kiko> intellectronica: ^^
<bdmurray> kiko: yeah, the bug still stays private
<intellectronica> bdmurray: can you reproduce this reliably, or mention a but you recently had a problem with?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: also, are you sure it's still private, and not just the page not updating after the action completes?
<bdmurray> intellectronica: no, it happens something like 1 in 10 times
<bdmurray> intellectronica: yes, as after reloading it was still private
<intellectronica> bdmurray: did you observe any browser errors?
<bdmurray> intellectronica: how?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: in firefox you'd see them in the bottom-right corner. it's different for other browsers
<intellectronica> noodles775: any ideas? ^^^^^
<bdmurray> intellectronica: no, but I'll keep an eye out
<bdmurray> intellectronica: is there any debugging information I can gather somehow?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: also, does it appear like it completed successfully? the spinner stops spinning and you see a green flash?
<bdmurray> intellectronica: Yes, I believe so but will watch more closely
<intellectronica> noodles775: unping, i meant abel, of course
<intellectronica> bdmurray: finally, care to file a bug? i'll also try to reproduce
<bdmurray> intellectronica: of course
<intellectronica> bdmurray: cool, thanks
<statik> hi rockstar
<rockstar> statik, I sent you a mail. since you seemed to be away at the time.
<statik> cool
<ablert> hello, I'm attempting to make and upload a package to my ppa
<ablert> and i get an email with this: PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket.
<ablert> I'm attempting to follow the instructions at: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Uploading to upload an slightly altered postgresql
<james_w> ablert: do you have jaunty-proposed or something in the top line of your changelog?
<james_w> it should just be "jaunty"
<ablert> ah - I think I see the issue - it's hardy security, but of course it should just be hardy
<ablert> I will try that. thank you
<aboudreault> hi
<aboudreault> with a PPA..... do we have a stable/unstable/testing component ?
<tsimpson> no, only the ubuntu releases (currently)
<aboudreault> :(
<tsimpson> Debian PPA support is planned, don't know when though
<aboudreault> So, there is no other way to have a "unstable" component than creating another launchpad-group ?
<tsimpson> you can have multiple PPAs per person/group
<aboudreault> ha
<aboudreault> then , that's what i'm looking for. thanks
<blizzkid> lo all. Would it be possible to merge 2 LP acounts?
<beuno> blizzkid, yes
<beuno> which ones are they?
<blizzkid> beuno: blizzkid and mcielen, I'd like to keep the mcielen one
<blizzkid> btw, will karma be added too? :p :p
<beuno> blizzkid, probably not  :)
<beuno> kiko, can you merge to active accounts?  ^
<beuno> flacoste, ^
<kiko> yes
<kiko> he can too
<flacoste> kiko: i can't
<kiko> no
<kiko> I mean blizzkid can too
<blizzkid> kiko: I can?
<kiko> sure you can -- if you have both emails
<blizzkid> yeah, I have
<blizzkid> kiko: enlighten me :)
<kiko> blizzkid, visit /people
<kiko> and there's a link there
<blizzkid> ok, I'll have a look
<blizzkid> thx
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<blizzkid> btw, wazzup with LP atm?
<crack05> !status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status
<crack05> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #launchpad's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<beuno> crack05, what can we help you with?
<crack05> the site is currintly off ?
<blizzkid> crack05: just try refreshing a few times
<beuno> nope, it's on
<blizzkid> beuno: it's "stuttering" atm
<Snova> Seems to be working for me... well, I can see the title at any rate. Too slow to see much more yet.
<crack05> thanks
<blizzkid> Snova: it's really stuttering, I got "please try again later" a few times
<blizzkid> refreshed and was ok
<hggdh> quite some stuttering. I am getting "sorry there was a problem, etc, etc" rather frequently. And no, I am not on edge
<blizzkid> then again
<crack05> its working :))
<crack05> thanks friends
<iGadget> hi
<iGadget> I keep getting messages that I should come here to check the latest status on launchpad (it's been refusing to serve me ;) ...)
<beuno> iGadget, we're working hard to solve it
<iGadget> allrighty, thanks
<iGadget> good luck then, I'll stop disturbing you in fixing it :)
* beuno changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | We're having some intermittent problems, we're working on them  :)
<savvas> awesome, i386 is finally available :)
<savvas> in ppa builds I mean :P
<Hellow> lol: "They finally released i386!" :P
<shortname> /nick shortname_
* beuno changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | We're having some intermittent problems, we're working on them, see bug 360846
<Snova> bug 360846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<Snova> Now if only it would load...
<savvas> works here
<savvas> ah I'm on edge, https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/360846/+text
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,Triaged]
<Snova> Well, it's also partly my connection, but I know it's not that bad.
<Snova> Ah, I'll try that.
<beuno> Snova, join the beta testers team!
<Snova> Yay, here we go.
<beuno> https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<bdmurray> intellectronica: its bug 372883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372883 in malone "Privacy UI sometimes fails to update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372883
<kiko> bdmurray, any additional information on that one?
<bdmurray> kiko: more than I put in? no
<ablert> so i've made what I think are correct changes in order to compile my package, and it uploads appropriately, but the builds fail and I'm not entirely sure where to start looking for the problem
<kiko> bdmurray, thanks man
<ablert> is there an easy way to use debuild to also try to build everything locally before I attempt to upload?
<bdmurray> ablert: have you looked at the build logs?
<ablert> hrm, it could be that a regression test failed -- looking into it. Thanks :) Can I do that easily locally before trying to upload?
<bdmurray> the build logs are available on launchpad
<ablert> *nod* http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26408195/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.postgresql-8.3_8.3.7-0ubuntu8.04.1-curvedental~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ablert> I have those, it just might be faster to find out locally before having to force launchpad to deal with it
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | We're having some intermittent problems, we're working on them, see bug 360846
<wgrant> Wow, the i386 virtual buildds have already finished the backlog!
<cprov> wgrant: how cool is that, huh ?
<ripps> Are we going to keep these servers? Somehow I doubt it.
<wgrant> ripps: Hopefully until the next release...
<elmo> well
<elmo> they get borrowed from time to time
<elmo> but rarely all at once
<elmo> well, never all at once
<wgrant> Except at release.
<elmo> there's always 3 x $arch that are permanent
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<elmo> and next release we'll a) definitely be able to get them back faster, b) may not steal all of them
<elmo> FWIW
<wgrant> I was expecting that they would come back gradually.
<intellectronica> bdmurray: cheers
<elmo> wgrant: it was a gradual process, but we had some issues with the 'make PPA' script that made it appear a lot more 'all at once' than it actually was
<wgrant> elmo: I meant gradually over the past two weeks, not 12 hours.
<wgrant> Or were they back, but manual?
<elmo> oh, right, no, they all came back today
<wgrant> I presume the load graph doesn't actually just drop off 1 day short of 2 weeks after release.
<elmo> wgrant: in terms of needing a bazillion machiens to handle it, it does drop off surprisingly fast
<wgrant> elmo: Huh, OK.
<aboudreault> emm.... i'm looking for the help page about launchpad version control service available
<beuno> aboudreault, take a look at this: https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<dtchen> anyhow, /win 26
<dtchen> sorry!
<aboudreault> beuno: thanks
#launchpad 2009-05-07
<poolie> what do i need to do to create a team with 'canonical' in the name?
<poolie> ask a question i guess
<thumper> yep
<spm> poolie: create a dummy name; I'll rename in the db
<poolie> oh jolly good
<poolie> thanks!
<spm> well... it's for my use to so... :-)
<poolie> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nonameyet-australia-staff
<poolie> spm^^
<spm> ta
<spm> poolie: is done. https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-australia-staff
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> sinzui: duping my own bugs, how embarrassing :)
<mrooney> poolie: haha, everyone surely does it at some point
<thumper> spm: canonical-south-pacific?
<wgrant> thumper: It's all Australia!
<thumper> wgrant: but I'm not in Australia!
<wgrant> thumper: Conform!
<poolie> beuno: two things briefly on the user page: it's a bit too long now, and maybe the badges should be in the rhs portal
<poolie> "when we say australia we mean nz too" :-)
<mwhudson> thumper: canonical-nz would be rather boring
<thumper> mwhudson: that it would
<spm> mwhudson: thumper: I'm failing to see a problem there? (with canonical-nz being boring) :-P
<jml> if you can have linux.conf.au in NZ, you can put up with canonical-australia-staff
<jml> you can't have your cake and eat it too
<jml> or should I say...
<jml> pavlova!
<thumper> oi
<poolie> spm: can you rename it again to -australasia
<spm> poolie: how about 'canonical-staff'? :-P
<poolie> jml, reckon wikipedia has "List of New Zealander things claimed by Australia"?
<jml> poolie: not yet!
<poolie> "Some sources say the recipe originated in New Zealand, while others claim it originated in Australia." classic :-)
<beuno> poolie, interesting. they could be moved there...
<beuno> what would you do to make it shorter?
<Usuario_Compaq> hi
<YuCaTeRcO> alguien habla español?
<YuCaTeRcO> help
<spm> poolie: like so? https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-australasia-staff
<YuCaTeRcO> ??
<thumper> YuCaTeRcO: just ask (in english)
<YuCaTeRcO> thumper:  español?
<poolie> beuno: can you help is spanish?
<poolie> s/is/in
<YuCaTeRcO> algun:)
<YuCaTeRcO> :(
<YuCaTeRcO> alun canal en español?
<beuno> YuCaTeRcO, si, en que te podemos ayudar?
 * thumper looks at beuno
 * beuno feels observated
<YuCaTeRcO> beuno:  como adquiero mi disco de instlacion de servidor ubuntu?
<beuno> YuCaTeRcO, eso que tiene que ver con Launchpad?
<beuno> de aca: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<beuno> pero este no es un canal para ayuda con Ubuntu
<YuCaTeRcO> beuno:  y esta canal de que trata'
<beuno> YuCaTeRcO, Launchpad!
<YuCaTeRcO> :o
<YuCaTeRcO> okis
<YuCaTeRcO> sorry
<sinzui> poolie: I didn't want to mention it
<sinzui> poolie: I believe you can delete this milestone if it really is an error
<sinzui> https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+milestone/1.14rc1-error
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> lifeless: can you click https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-australasia-staff for me?
<poolie> do you get permission denied?
<lifeless> I'm a bad test
<lifeless> and no
<mwhudson> poolie: i get 404
<lifeless> I think we want private, not private membership
<lifeless> dont we?
<poolie> do we?
<poolie> i don't mind people knowing that it exists
<poolie> like other canonical people for example
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> poolie: I think it should be moderated not restricted
<poolie> spanish CD requests...
<lifeless> poolie: or if restricted, make sure the sysadmins will be managing it and putting hires into it
<poolie> but anyhow, i think i'll make it public and moderated
<poolie> i found a lp bug though :)
<lifeless> au naturale
<poolie> bug 373039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373039 in launchpad-registry "private membership teams don't show up in team search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373039
<lifeless> it should get an upside down logo, like my personal logo
<thumper> no
<thumper> it shouldn't
<lifeless> we're in the land down under here
<thumper> it should be an upside down map of nz and au
<lifeless> that would be good too
<lifeless> or should we say
<lifeless> a rightside up map
<thumper> right, who says north is up
 * thumper is on top of the world
 * mwhudson has a south-up world map in his hallway
<poolie> sinzui: if i make a private-membership team will its list archives be public or private?
<sinzui> private
<sinzui> true private teams will be landing in a few weeks
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> what is the difference between true private and private-membership meant to be?
<sinzui> Everyone knows about a private membership team, but they do not know who is in it
<sinzui> no one knows about a private team, and it can subscribe to bugs, have branches and PPAs
<poolie> modulo bug 373039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373039 in launchpad-registry "private membership teams don't show up in team search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373039
<poolie> ok thanks, that's what i thought :)
<poolie> spm: oh sheesh, once it has a list i can't make it private?
<sinzui> PS, WONTFIX, as designed
<sinzui> Even if you were told the name, you get a 404
<sinzui> Since developers are not super users, I cannot tell as real 404 form a private one
<poolie> sorry i don't see how that's consistent with "everyone knows about a private membership team"?
<lifeless> sinzui: surely you should be able to visit the page for a private-membership team
<lifeless> sinzui: how else will you apply to join it?
<sinzui> we are removing private membership teams in two cycles
<poolie> oh ok
<sinzui> Private membership teams were a hack, and we spend a lot of time dealing with issues where they cannot do anything accept revel into their own privacy. It is better it subscribe to bugs and branches
<poolie> that's fine, i don't see a case where they're really needed
<poolie> can you tell me what to do to make this team private after it has a list?
<poolie> can i delete the list and then change it?
<sinzui> poolie: yes, that is what you need to do
<poolie> is just "deactivate list" enough?
<sinzui> barry: updates a page elaboration on the steps last week
 * sinzui looks
<spm> poolie: I can remove and purge the list. (if you haven't already...)
<sinzui> poolie: I don't know if that is required since you are keeping the team name, but you may need to take up spm's offer
<lifeless> spm: please do
<lifeless> spm: better safe
<poolie> apparently i do
<spm> argh. the name justchanged underneath me. prefixed private-
<sinzui> The deactivate feature should do that automatically.
<poolie> thanks spm, sorry for the noise
<spm> poolie: actually is good - I've not had a lot to do with private teams, so is a learning experience. albeit the hard way :-)
<sinzui> spm: The instructions to rename a team with a list are strikingly similar to the step we took to import launchpad-users' archive
<sinzui> oh, the page even notes that
<spm> sinzui: is probably where they came from :-)
<spm> sinzui: when I made the team private, "something" prefixed "private-" onto the team name. Is that prefix relevant elsewhere as a pattern match? I assume not, but....
<sinzui> spm: it a namespace/blacklist prefix
<spm> ahh. to get around the blacklist? right.
<sinzui> just like I cannot create a team with canonical or launchpad in it's name, the same is true for private. Only you have the power
 * spm does a HeMan impersonation "I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!" zing boom flashing lights etc
<sinzui> Fight the power
<spm> ha!
<Hellow> I GOT THE POWA
<sinzui> CC Music Factory have lost the power
<spm> I have a Rubber Ducky, and am not afraid to use it /super_silly_mode
<poolie> my router power supply went 'phut' :/
<tomas__> hola
<tomas__> alguien m puede ayudar
<wgrant> poolie: How do you propose to do permissions checking in the librarian? It doesn't know who you are.
<wgrant> spm: Fix lpnet kthxbye
<poolie> wgrant: i don't know, not my problem
<wgrant> poolie: Aha, yes, that's always a useful way out!
<poolie> there seems to be a tough tradeoff with the cookies being on a different domain but there's probably a way
<wgrant> You can't have the cookies on the librarian domain.
<wgrant> So librarian can't possibly know who you are.
<wgrant> So we have a very difficult situation.
<poolie> right
<poolie> wgrant: thus my suggestion that we mostly try to avoid putting the real librarian urls in email etc
<poolie> make the url the secret not the user's key
<wgrant> poolie: Right, I suppose that's reasonable as long as the key in the URL isn't as pathetic as it is now.
<wgrant> That has been the source of a few vulnerabilities before.
<poolie> so there's an arguable problem that once you know the url you always know it, even if you lose access to the bug
<poolie> otoh the content never changes
<jamesh> poolie: we don't want any authentication cookies sent to the librarian.
<jamesh> if there is stuff that needs to be protected by authentication, it should be segregated from the librarian and make sure no active formats can be uploaded by the user.
<jamesh> no html, svg, swf, probably pdf, etc.
<jamesh> I know adobe's viewer can execute javascript in a PDF, but I don't know what it can access, so you'd probably want to ban it.
<poolie> yeah that's what i was thinking
<wgrant> jamesh: Adobe Reader's JavaScript interpreter lets you execute arbitrary code, most of the time...
<wgrant> It hasn't got the best security record.
<jamesh> wgrant: I was more wondering about what it lets you do that isn't considered a bug ...
<jamesh> e.g. read cookies
<wgrant> Right.
 * maxb wonders what the time-on-queue build score adjustment is supposed to achieve
<maxb> given that is doesn't boost score enough to preempt anything other than changelog urgency
<maxb> Which doesn't really get used in ubuntu anyway
<lifeless> spm: do you know if soyuz will see a new key on my keyring automatically?
<spm> lifeless: nope. I'd assume "yes" but...;  cprov ^^ ?
<wgrant> lifeless: By keyring do you mean LP account?
<cprov> maxb: it will preempt similar builds (same component, urgency, pocket)
<soren> lifeless: It did for me when I added a new one.
<wgrant> cprov: But surely the actual time is taken into account too, rather than just the score given by the time?
<maxb> cprov: Indeed, but if they're similar in those ways they'll be getting time-boosts too
<wgrant> Because most PPA builds will have identical scores, yet they build somewhat in-order.
<cprov> maxb: but the older will be prioritized
<maxb> But isn't the queue processed in order anyway?
<cprov> maxb: but yes, the time-based scoring is to timid to be effective.
<maxb> (subject to scores)
 * maxb attempts to be more clear
<cprov> maxb: the queue order is the score (nothing else is considered)
<wgrant> If the ordering is on (score, queued date), then why is the waiting time part of the score?
<wgrant> Oh.
<maxb> queued-date is not used to provide ordering for builds of the same score?
<wgrant> Well, other stuff *is* considered, but only in as much as PostgreSQL has to order them somehow.
<cprov> maxb: the build.id is the tie-breaker in the current implementation.
<maxb> The other thing that I'm wondering: does time-based rescoring actually become visible in the web ui, or is the time-based boost a sort of "virtual" score on top of what's actually in the build record?
<lifeless> soren: thanks; new machine, new signing key
<lifeless> wgrant: no, I mean keyring; used for validating mails and package uploads
<maxb> cprov: Ah! Which approximates to order of enqueuing in the common case?
<wgrant> lifeless: But you mean the one attached to your LP account?
<cprov> maxb: yes, if builds have the same score (which is very likely for PPAs, due to the component smash)
<lifeless> wgrant: naturally; I wouldn't expect lp to see new subkeys on keys I haven't told it about
<wgrant> lifeless: Right, that change will take effect immediately. But binding an OpenPGP key to a machine is a little strange.
<lifeless> wgrant: its pretty normal if you keep your primary key offline
<soren> I don't know if it's actually normal, but I think it's a very sensible thing to do.
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah, I see.
<maxb> On the basis that if you have to revoke it, the signatures you made on other machines remain valid?
<lifeless> maxb: right, machines get compromised, keys on the machine get compromised
<lifeless> http://fortytwo.ch/gpg/subkeys <- has info
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: -| Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | We're having some intermittent problems, we're working on them, see bug 360846
 * wgrant kicks the appservers again.
<wgrant> lifeless: Why would branches for a sourcepackage appear on the project page?
<wgrant> They're on completely separate objects.
<lifeless> wgrant: they are branches of the same code
<lifeless> so why wouldn't they at least get a nod
<wgrant> lifeless: It would possibly make sense when the package is linked to the project, but the package doesn't exist (it's a bug that you could create that branch), so it can't be linked.
<lifeless> wgrant: I don't think its a bug that I could create that branch; I can create the package too
<lifeless> wgrant: and will when I push to the ppa
<lifeless> wgrant: if ppa's are to build from branches we need this exact workflow
<lifeless> as for the link being missing; that will get sorted
<wgrant> lifeless: /ubuntu/+source/subunit is meant to 404, because it doesn't actually exist in Ubuntu. It just happens that Soyuz doesn't currently do that existence check, and the SourcePackageName exists because somebody uploaded subunit to a PPA.
<lifeless> wgrant: link created
<lifeless> wgrant: everything except the 404 sounds reasonable tome
<wgrant> lifeless: Why shouldn't it 404?
<wgrant> It doesn't exist.
<wgrant> That link is also wrong, now, and you shouldn't have been allowed to create it.
<lifeless> wgrant: think through the use case of uploading a new package
<wgrant> There is no subunit package in Ubuntu 9.04, so that link is impossible.
<wgrant> lifeless: That page will 404 until somebody uploads the package to some Launchpad archive, so you'd have to upload it to a PPA before you can create a branch for it.
<lifeless> wgrant: you're repeating what happens today. I want you to imagine things
<lifeless> wgrant: I want you to imagine that you can push instead of dput
<wgrant> I don't imagine that NMSP is going to happen in my lifetime.
<wgrant> But yes, let's imagine.
<lifeless> wgrant: now, go through the workflow of getting a new package in a ppa uploaded
<lifeless> and you'll see exactly why I'm doing what I'm doing in the order I'm doing it
<lifeless> the upstream link is arguably right, because for *the ppa the binary is in, in jaunty*, it is correct.
<wgrant> No, that link clearly says 'in Ubuntu Jaunty'
<wgrant> A PPA is not Ubuntu Jaunty.
<wgrant> That there is no way to link to a PPA is a bug, but that upstream link is certainly not right.
<lifeless> I'm pretty sure ppas will inherit it
<lifeless> OTOH if you can demonstrate some harm by it being there I will remove it
<wgrant> It's wrong, but not harmful.
<wgrant> PPAs won't inherit it, because it carries no meaning.
<wgrant> I don't think anything uses it except the 'Also affects project' bug link and perhaps rosetta.
<lifeless> and perhaps showing links to package branches
<lifeless> which is where this discussion started
<wgrant> I'm trying to think how a package branch for a PPA can be done cleanly.
<lifeless> good! I'm trying to do it :)
<wgrant> Package branches are already very strange, because they use quite a different model from project branches.
<wgrant> (Source package branches are always associated with a series, and may be officially associated with a pocket; only official project branches are linked to project series)
<wgrant> I don't recall any discussion about this on the spec...
<wgrant> To do things properly, you need to be able to associate the branch with a PPA, not just a distro. It should be a different target. I thought this was a bit odd, as it would mean merging branches between targets, but that already happen's with Debian->Ubuntu merges.
<wgrant> Wow.
<wgrant> Apostrophe fail.
<maxb> I didn't even know you could have package branches without a project
<wgrant> It's a very new, unadvertised, and broken feature.
<maxb> ah :-)
<wgrant> maxb: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~subunit/ubuntu/jaunty/subunit/releases, for example.
<wgrant> spm: You wouldn't happen to still be around to kick a dodgy lpnet appserver, would you?
<mpt> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> That Storm bug again.
<wgrant> As usual.
<wgrant> Juuuust as my boss creates a Launchpad account, too :(
<Spads> wgrant: kicked.
<wgrant> Spads: Thanks.
<wgrant> Do you know why that has just started happening now?
<wgrant> s/now/a couple of weeks ago/
<mwhudson> the fix for the bug landed, so hopefully it'll stop happening soon
<mwhudson> (when there are LOSAs awake again i guess)
<wgrant> A nice simple fix, too.
<mwhudson> yeah
<wgrant> What time does the staging restore happen these days?
<mwhudson> it's never been very predictable
<mwhudson> and i certainly have no idea at the moment
<wgrant> It would be useful to know, as new users can't use it until the next restore.
<Kulithalai> open Office 3 Installed but the printer adminstration wizard therein spoils the party it, we can not print  if any one can help
<wgrant> Kulithalai: You might have better luck in #ubuntu.
<Kulithalai> Launchpad failed to load
<Kulithalai> |help
<wgrant> Kulithalai: Try refreshing the page - that generally helps.
<mnemo> "see bug 360846"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<mnemo> that's a good one :P
<turutosiya> is login.launchpad.net/+openid down?
<mnemo> turutosiya: all pages refuse to load pretty much every other time I try here...
<rowinggolfer> turutosiya: see topic
<turutosiya> ok thanks
<wgrant> Spads: It's gone again.
<apachelogger> cprov: ping
<cprov> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> cprov: hey, I just had kind of a PPA idea ... did you ever consider letting the PPA owner create and manage pockets/sub-collections
<cprov> apachelogger: do you mean arbitrary pockets ?
<apachelogger> I guess
<cprov> apachelogger: no, we didn't. But tell me more about the use-case you have in mind.
<apachelogger> for example: Kubuntu has a PPA for experimental software and packages, a user might not want to be exposed to the full load of packages, but say only those needed for amarok
<apachelogger> so the kubuntu peeps create a pocket which only contains amarok-related packages making users happier as not their whole system falls apart when the kubuntu people publish a new KDE version to the PPA
<cprov> apachelogger: isn't that a separate archive/ppa ?
<apachelogger> well, the idea is to still have them all-in-one
<cprov> apachelogger: also, you realize that splitting the needed packages is more complicated that it looks, right ?
<apachelogger> cprov: didn't really think about it, the idea just hit me :)
<mnemo> im getting LP errors that dont even have OOPS numbers on them... you you guys aware of those??
<mnemo> i.e. "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<cprov> apachelogger: I understand your point, but at the end named-ppa is exactly the same thing (uses/share the same resources)
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> and $user can still get all of the packages in there
<apachelogger> the pocket would eventually just a virtual filter on top of the actual packages list
<cprov> apachelogger: it's a real problem, you are right. Sometimes you have to split/combine packages according to their audience
<apachelogger> I think there is a "be" missing somewhere
<cprov> apachelogger: and that's the problem that named-ppa is supposed to solve.
<cprov> apachelogger: they share the maintainer group, the signing key, etc ... the only difference is the way you specify it in the client sources_list, really.
<apachelogger> well, that takes away the user's possibility to get all Kubuntu experimental updates with one repo line and the developer's to just put everything in one PPA and present it to the user in a pre-defined way
<apachelogger> like when you need a specific lib in two experimental PPAs you either create a common PPA shared amongst those or copy the package around, while a post-build virtual pocket management woud allow it to be in both pockets at the same time as long as both of them are part of the same PPA
<apachelogger> I suppose it could be done the other way round i.e. create an overlay on top of all present PPAs to manage multiple appearances of one package in the various PPAs
<apachelogger> cprov: if you want I can write a complete description of what I have in mind with use cases in a bug report ... since I only got up 10 minutes ago I might not make any sense :D
<cprov> apachelogger: yes, that would be ideal
<apachelogger> ok :)
<wgrant> mnemo: It's the bug mentioned in the topic.
<cprov> apachelogger: thanks for thinking about this problem, though.
<wgrant> cprov: Don't package sets also solve this problem?
<wgrant> But that would require PPA overrides, I suppose.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, I suppose, but it would require pinning.
<wgrant> cprov: Which the buildds and some clients are going to need anyway, I'd imagine.
<cprov> wgrant: buildd yes, client I don't think so.
<wgrant> cprov: Hrm, OK.
<cprov> wgrant: well, i'm not sure it will be *required*
<wgrant> I wish it had all been thought out better.
<cprov> things will discovered on-course, it's a complex problem.
<jordi> I think its the first time I go to work after having no sleep and no alcohol involved.
<jordi> it's still 11:49, this is a disaster
<rconan> win close
<rconan> woops
<apachelogger> cprov: bug 373197
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/373197/+text)
 * apachelogger notes that he used the wrong browser again :D
<Hellow> *sigh* still getting "Please try again" errors
<mpt> and so is ubottu, apparently
 * wgrant is a little confused as to why this is being allowed to continue.
<wgrant> Shouldn't one in every few requests failing being enough to get a swift cherrypick?
<kiko> wgrant, a cherry-pick of what?
<wgrant> kiko: The fix for the Storm bug that keeps killing the appservers.
<kiko> wgrant, who says it's a storm bug? :)
<wgrant> kiko: The diff.
<wgrant> And flacoste.
<kiko> it's not a storm bug.
<kiko> the storm bug just makes the actual problem more serious
<kiko> but it won't fix the core issue
<wgrant> But it will let the appservers recover.
<kiko> it won't
<kiko> you're confused, trust me :)
<wgrant> Oh.
<kiko> it will make them degrade more slowly
<kiko> but they will still die a horrible death
<wgrant> Lovely.
<wgrant> Have you identified the real problem yet?
<kiko> yes, am shopping for an admin
<fgiraldeau_> Hello, I would need more space for a PPA, is there somebody who can help me?
<beuno> cprov, ^
<cprov> fgiraldeau_: yes, file a question via Launchpad on the soyuz product specifying how much extra space you need (and why)
<fgiraldeau_> cprov, thanks!
<cprov> fgiraldeau_: np
<james_w> is there any chance to have "debian/etch" as a series on lp?
<SamB> james_w: for PPA, you mean?
<james_w> nope, I mean the object
<SamB> object?
<james_w> just like https://launchpad.net/debian/lenny
<mrevell> james_w: Probably best to ping sinzui about that
<james_w> thanks
<mrevell> of course, that's precisely what I've just done :)
<mrevell> in writing that
<mrevell> but he has no context, heh
<sinzui> james, mrevell someone need to contact the owner/driver of debian to do that
<mrevell> sinzui: Registry Admins, I think
<sinzui> and as this is owned by our admins, a question is needed to ask them to do it
<james_w> thanks
<sinzui> mrevell: I am developer, or an admin, the difference is like:
<sinzui> Hey, I just make the bomb, I don't drop it
<mrevell> :)
<james_w> rockstar: hey. Does the scanner have to pick up a branch pushed via the smart server before I can access that branch through the API? If so, is there a maximum latency that will be involved?
<james_w> I'd rather not have to sleep for a few minutes every time a branch is pushed
<rowinggolfer> who dropped the bomb?
<emsenn> The dogs, shortly after they were let out.
<rockstar> james_w, no.  When you push, it creates a db record.
<rockstar> james_w, out of curiosity, what are you doing through the API?
<james_w> rockstar: hmm, I'm getting 404s on lp.load(branch_api_url) after doing the push
<james_w> setting the official branch for a source package
<rockstar> james_w, ah.  Hm.
<rockstar> james_w, if you wait five minutes, does the lp.load work?
<rowinggolfer> is that the launchpad equivalent of "have you tried switching it off..."
<rowinggolfer> james_w: BTW - did you push the whole of debian etch?
<james_w> rowinggolfer: nope
<james_w> rockstar: trying that now
<rockstar> james_w, I just tested it with `bzr push; bzr lp-open` and it's working.  I suspect something fishy in the API cache.
<james_w> rockstar: sorry, my fault
 * james_w hangs his head in shame
<rockstar> james_w, :)
<james_w> trying to load the branch from staging when I pushed to edge
<rockstar> Ha!  :)
<sinzui> I've done that
<james_w> (<lp.code.model.seriessourcepackagebranch.SeriesSourcePackageBranchSet object at 0x6fba650>, 'delete', 'launchpad.Edit')
<james_w> ^that was the "content" of the 401 error I'm getting, does it make sense to anyone?
<dlacombe> hello all
<dlacombe> e
<TresEquis> lol, "see bug 360846"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<TresEquis> the intermittent problem I'm seeing is that I can't view bugs ;)
<TresEquis> or, when I do see them, I can't update them
<_Jeff_> Hi guys
<colonelqubit> How do I add a comment to an ubuntu blueprint on launchpad?  Someone in the #ubuntu-bugs channel mentioned that every blueprint should have a corresponding wiki page, but I don't see a link to a wiki page on this particular blueprint page.
<timlinux> hi
<timlinux> I need to rename a ppa for our project
<timlinux> is there a way to do that? I dont see one from from the ui
<Ursinha> colonelqubit, there's a whiteboard in the blueprint, it's the way of making comments
<Ursinha> timlinux, you can edit your ppa and there's the Displayname
<Ursinha> timlinux, in Change details
<timlinux> yes I need to change not the display name but the name itself
<timlinux> otherwise the url still looks odd
<colonelqubit> Ursinha: Ah, okay
<timlinux> let me show you
<Ursinha> timlinux, so I guess you need to open a question and request that
<Ursinha> timlinux, go ahead
<timlinux> https://launchpad.net/~qgis/+archive/stable <-- tried to rename to unstable
<timlinux> so when you open the page it shows as unstable
<timlinux> but the url is inconsistent
<colonelqubit> Ursinha: The bit about "Any notes on the _status_ of this spec" was what confused me. I was going to add notes on how to implement the feature.
<timlinux> Ursinha, where do I open a ticket for manual intervention? Is there a ticket tracker somewhere for this?
<Ursinha> timlinux, sure, answers.launchpad.net/ :)
<Ursinha> let me hand you the link
<Ursinha> timlinux, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+addquestion
<Ursinha> colonelqubit, let me look closer, I recall a url field
<Ursinha> a closer look, even
<Ursinha> timlinux, or https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+addquestion
<colonelqubit> Ursinha: yeah, bdmurray on #ubuntu-bugs said that there should be a wiki page, but there's not one set for this blueprint
<Ursinha> colonelqubit, let me see, do you have the blueprint link?
<colonelqubit> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/niversal-updater
<Ursinha> niversal :)
<timlinux> Ursinha, many thanks I will take it there
<Ursinha> timlinux, no problem :)
<colonelqubit> Ursinha: a "niversal ubuntu trough", to be specific
<colonelqubit> Ursinha: I mean, I do see my machines as repositories of information -- heaps of data, even -- but I usually don't go so far as to consider them barnyard food boxes.
<Ursinha> colonelqubit, here, you have to edit the blueprint to add the url specification
<Ursinha> colonelqubit, but only allowed people can do that
 * colonelqubit hopes he gets to level-up.
<Ursinha> colonelqubit, so you can comment using the whiteboard and nag people for them to add the url in there
<colonelqubit> Ursinha: ok
<colonelqubit> Ursinha: If commenting on a wiki page is the preferred method of commenting on a blueprint, why doesn't the creation of a blueprint just create the wiki page at the same time? (automagically)
<Ursinha> colonelqubit, I guess each team decides how's the best way to exchange ideas over a blueprint
<Ursinha> but that's an idea
<colonelqubit> Ursinha: If I wanted to file a feature request, it would be against launchpad?
<colonelqubit> or the ubuntu launchpad team?
<Ursinha> colonelqubit, against launchpad blueprints
<colonelqubit> ok
<james_w> http://github.com/rbmntjs/open-baskerville/commit/c5b3322fb49baa3104363ca98546c684d940c0ef
<colonelqubit> Is there a way to mark Questions (under the Questions/Answers launchpad system) as dupes?
<kiko> colonelqubit, no, there isn't -- you should just invalidate and store a URL in the comment.
<colonelqubit> kiko: thanks
<colonelqubit> kiko: Do I need to be an answer contact for a give project in order to be able to mark a Question as invalid?
<kiko> colonelqubit, I don't think so -- can you not change status?
<colonelqubit> kiko: what does the interface look like?
<kiko> there's a link to the right that says "change status"
<kiko> sinzui, do you know the answer to colonelqubit's question?
<colonelqubit> kiko: the links I have are Edit question, Subscribe, Link existing bug, Create bug report, This is a FAQ
 * sinzui reads code
<sinzui> colonelqubit: yes, you must be an answer contact to make a question as invalid
<colonelqubit> sinzui: thanks
<sinzui> colonelqubit: it must also be open or needsinfo for the status to be presented
<colonelqubit> sinzui: is any of this doc'd somewhere?
<colonelqubit> sinzui: it's been kind of a steep learning curve trying to navigate launchpad
<kiko> colonelqubit, may not be documented; sinzui could email matt revell to sort that out
<colonelqubit> sinzui: and you guys probably have been things to do than tell me via IRC.. :-)
<colonelqubit> s/been/better/
<sinzui> I do not think so. I'm reading a unit test to remember these rules. They are complex because we take into acounnt the user and email vs web
 * sinzui looks at help.launchpad.net
<colonelqubit> yeah, I was looking at https://help.launchpad.net/Answers/OfferingHelp, but didn't see much there
<sinzui> yes, that needs some elaboration
<sinzui> what a tease! The link to question status just takes you to the top-level answers page
<sinzui> colonelqubit: I updated the definition of the invalid question status, and partially fixed the link on the answer contact page to the status defintions
<sinzui> I don't think I can get the anchor to work without apply extreme violence to moin
<colonelqubit> sinzui: heh
<colonelqubit> sinzui: thanks for updating the page
<colonelqubit> I'll go mark some dupes
<ablert> I'm trying to learn how to create a meta package - whose directives are to install a bunch of other packages
<ablert> anyone know of a good learning resource?
<wgrant> ablert: apt-get source ubuntu-meta
<ablert> thanks
<poolie> sinzui: is <https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+milestones> new? it looks really good
<sinzui> It landed two days ago
<poolie> it does have a regression that milestones without dates sort to the top
<sinzui> I have not bragged about it because I think the milestone/release page is more prone to timeout. I need to add batching
<sinzui> poolie: that too
<poolie> which kind of sucks for https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+milestones
<sinzui> We will fix that next week
<sinzui> s/we/me/
<poolie> it may not strictly be a regression in that page but it occurred elsewhere before
<poolie> i'd love to see on that page a Bugs column saying "%d/%d" for open and total
<poolie> though it's only a click away
<poolie> lifeless: maybe launchpad should have an expiry mechanism for bug importance?
<poolie> "<janitor> you haven't done anything on this for 15 days, it's obviously not critical..."
<exarkun> maybe it's only critical relative to all the other bugs filed against a project
<exarkun> and there's only 6 minutes of developer time available every three months
<exarkun> but they should be spent on the critical things first
#launchpad 2009-05-08
<jml> :)
<jml> six minutes of developer time!
<jml> luxury!
<sinzui> poolie: I blieve we should I mark every high bug that has not been fixed in 3 releases to low (clear it was not high enough for someone to close it)
<poolie> sinzui: a quicker way to close off obsolete milestones and series would also be luxurious...
<poolie> or, indeed, maybe they should just be automatically removed from the list shown for bug targets
<sinzui> Yes, I think you are right
<jml> when I was a boy, we had to participate constructively in four meeting in the snow before being allowed to petition for a keyboard -- and then we'd get a belting and we'd like it.
<wgrant> jml: You can't expect to have more than a few minutes of dev team in a team named like yours...
<wgrant> Er, dev *time*
<jml> :)
<wgrant> (although I guess it's now just Launchpad Code, rather than Launchpad Bazaar Integration :))
<thewrath> hey all wats up
<thewrath> havent been in here for a while
<lifeless> poolie: apis; we could do it yourself
<poolie> true
<lifeless> sinzui: there is a problem with projects with a greater bug-add than bug-close rate
<lifeless> oh, you said 'high' bugs specifically.
<jml> lifeless: yeah, I like to call that problem "software"
<lifeless> jml: :P
<SamB> lifeless: that's actually pretty normal
<SamB> for it to be slightly higher
<SamB> it's somewhat proportional to the number of users + size of code base
<exarkun> SamB: reference?
<SamB> exarkun: greater bug-add than bug-close rate
<SamB> I mean, the number of open bugs open is going to be somewhat proportional to those things
<SamB> hmm. too many opens.
<exarkun> SamB: I mean cite your sources
<SamB> exarkun: sources?
<SamB> I'm using a simple randomized model
<SamB> where users stumble into bugs at random
<exarkun> ie, making stuff up :)
<SamB> yeah!
<SamB> exactly
<lifeless> SamB: I'm saying that using a algorithm to close bugs in such situations is a problem
<lifeless> SamB: not that any given % of projects are in that situation
<mneptok> i use a complex algorithm to determine heuristically the most opportune time to ask my wife for sex.
<mneptok> we last made love the night before i started developing my algorithm.
<lifeless> mneptok: :P
<djails> Hi everybody, I wanted to know if there is  way to access the number of downloads for a package in a PPA
<beuno> djails, no, not currently
<beuno> but it's on our roadmap
<beuno> so it will likely happen in the next month or two
<djails> beuno: cool, thanks
<tansell> what am I doing wrong here?
<tansell> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<tansell> gccxml(inst 0.9.0+cvs20090508-0~jaunty0 ! = wanted 0.9.0+cvs20090508)
<lifeless> 0.9.0+cvs20090508-0~jaunty0 is before 0.9.0+cvs20090508
<lifeless> oh hang on
<lifeless> its not
<lifeless> but perhaps you have a equality constraint?
<tsimpson> 0.9.0+cvs20090508-0~jaunty0 is less than 0.9.0+cvs20090508
<lifeless> tsimpson: no, its not, the -0 is after, the ~jaunty0 is between 0.9.0+cvs20090508 and 0.9.0+cvs20090508-0
<lifeless> I made the same mistake on first reading it
<tsimpson> lifeless: $ dpkg --compare-versions 0.9.0+cvs20090508-0~jaunty0 lt 0.9.0+cvs20090508;echo $?
<tsimpson> 0
<tsimpson> dpkg thinks it is
<lifeless> ugh
<lifeless> dpkg is arguable insane
<tsimpson> true, but we all must obey it
<maxb> It does actually make sense, let me explain
<maxb> The version comparision is not simply applied to the entire string
<maxb> First, the string is split into 'version' and 'release' components at the last hyphen
<maxb> Now here's the trick.... if there is no hyphen, that's the same as an empty release component
<maxb> Now here's the second trick... the empty component compares identically to 0
<maxb> Hence, 0~jaunty0 is before 0
<lifeless> maxb: sure
<lifeless> maxb: though I wouldn't say 'component' that has a rather specific meaning in debian packaging
<maxb> hmm, yes. ok 'parts' then
<lifeless> in particular the bit under discussion is the 'debian revision'
<lifeless> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version has the actual algorithm
<lifeless> and its interesting to note that youre explanation is false, even if it fits the behaviour;)
<lifeless> concretely in this case, the matching digits are stripped
<lifeless> so this end up comparing '' to '~jaunty'
<lifeless> actually no
<lifeless> more complex...
<lifeless> ah right
<lifeless> '0' and '' is 0 and 0
<lifeless> then '~jaunty' and '' is <
<maxb> ...which I what I said :-)
<maxb> toss in some extra fun about apt and dpkg not *quite* having the same behaviour in some obscure corner cases just for fun, to complete the technical discussion :-)
<lifeless> maxb: not quite the same - you missed the nondigits, digits loop in the algorithm :)
<lifeless> not that I'm pedantic or anything ;)
<lifeless> maxb: apt behaves differently? thats very odd..
 * maxb hunts a reference
<lifeless> believeable, but od
<lifeless> d
<tansell> so how do I make the it accept any debian version which is equal to an upstream version?
<lifeless> tansell: >= upstream, < (upstream+1)
<tansell> IE 0.9.0+cvs20090508-0~jaunty0 and 0.9.0+cvs20090508-1 and 0.9.0+cvs20090508-0~jaunty1
<tansell> lifeless, that makes me sad :(
<lifeless> tansell: indeed; something is tickling my mind though
<lifeless> I think it may be that -0~jaunty0 is not equal enough
<lifeless> and that -1 will work wth =0.9.0+cvs20090508
<lifeless> I'd need to test though
<tansell> 0.9.0+cvs20090508-0~jaunty0 ! = wanted 0.9.0+cvs20090508
<lifeless> indeed; I said though that 0~jaunty0 may be your problem
<lifeless> try 1~jaunty0
<tansell> tansell@tansell:~/src/google3$  dpkg --compare-versions 0.9.0+cvs20090508-1~jaunty0 eq 0.9.0+cvs20090508;echo $?
<tansell> 1
<maxb> eq really does mean *equal*
<tansell> dunno :)
<tansell> dpkg: --compare-versions bad relation
<tansell> IE if you give it something like == it complains with that
<iaculallad> possibly eq=equal
<tansell> man page says eq is fine
<iaculallad> man page says eq is fine?
<tansell> lt le eq ne ge gt
<tansell> man dpkg
<tansell> you guys should steal the opensuse dependency analyser
 * cafetiere is commonly seeing 'failed to connect to launchpad' errors the first time i go to a page.  the error implies i should only report it if it persists.  but as its nearly every time i go to a page i think it warrents a whine
<cafetiere> typically the page is fine even on an instant reload
<wgrant> cafetiere: that's the bug mentioned in the topic.
<cafetiere> wgrant, ok thanks ... stupid topic is right truncated so i missed it
<stas> hi, I have a problem registering a project
<stas> I'm trying to register ubuntu-md project
<stas> but launchpad says its used already by somebody else, but I can't see anything registered at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-md
<stas> any help will be appreciated
<stas> Am I alone on this channel ? :-/
<wgrant> stas: That project has probably been deactivated, so it's not visible any more. I'd recommend asking at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> You can probably steal that name.
<stas> wgrant: thanks a lot
<lifeless> how do multiple ppa names work
<lifeless> I have a ppa called releases
<lifeless> putting that in the dput conf -> fails
<lifeless> or is the first ppa created special?
<lifeless> Rejected:
<lifeless> Could not find PPA named 'releases' for 'subunit'
<lifeless> is the exact error
<wgrant> lifeless: 'releases' there is the display name.
<wgrant> The first PPA is always named 'ppa'
<wgrant> So yes, the first PPA is special.
<wgrant> Subsequent PPAs have an additional field on the creation page.
<wgrant> if it has confused you, though, it's a bug.
<lifeless> thanks
<cprov> we could certainly make it clearer providing local instructions for 'installing packages from this ppa' and 'uploading packages to this ppa'
<cprov> by 'local' I mean related to the context PPA.
<wgrant> cprov: And having an uneditable field for the name when there are no existing PPAs.
<spm> stas: it was deactivated. I just renamed the old, so please reapply/register when you're ready.
<stas> spm: thanks :)
<stas> it works
<cprov> wgrant: uhm, sorry, I don't get it.
<LenzGr> Hello there
<wgrant> cprov: At the moment, the first PPA creation page doesn't show the name, but subsequent ones have a field for it. Perhaps the initial page could show the name, but with just the text 'ppa' rather than a textbox.
<wgrant> That would make things less confusing, as lifeless clearly took the 'Display name' field to be the URL name.
<LenzGr> Could anybody tell me how long it usually takes for an SVN import to kick off?
<wgrant> LenzGr: It has to be manually reviewed, but I've found it normally happens within a working day or two.
<LenzGr> wgrant: OK, then I guess I need to be patient :) - I submitted one 42 hours ago...
<cprov> wgrant: yes, that can be done, but will only be seen by people who can 'edit' the PPA.
 * LenzGr wants to encourage a project to choose bzr instead of git 
<lifeless> cprov: I've filed a bug
<wgrant> cprov: lifeless' problem was that he assumed he could name the initial PPA.
<lifeless> wgrant: it asked me for a name
<wgrant> cprov: Because there was a name (well, 'display name', but 'name') all the same.
<LenzGr> Thus I would like to demonstrate how easy the migration from SVN to bzr/launchpad is...
<lifeless> I assumed I understood what it was asking :)
<cprov> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> in fact in this case, I would rather have liked to be able to edit the first ppa's name
<lifeless> as it would be clearer to people setting up apt
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I don't see why it's locked.
<wgrant> Should the tuple of data within an Unauthorized really be returned as content? The first element is the repr of the object in question, which seems like it could be a security risk.
<wgrant> (when using the API, this is)
<cprov> wgrant: kinda legacy.
<cprov> lifeless: why didn't you create a new PPA with the name you wanted ?
<cprov> lifeless: I see you are concerned about used who already use it, but renaming would break it in the same way, right ?
<lifeless> cprov: I'd be happy to rename this; its new
<lifeless> cprov: I wasn't given the choice to set the real name, only the display name
<cprov> lifeless: right, the default PPA name is locked as 'ppa'. That's just the legacy thing, I thought you had a different problem.
<lifeless> I was confused
<lifeless> because I was asked for a name, I gave it, but it didn't work in dput etc
<wgrant> It can't be a legacy thing; the form must have been changed a couple of releases ago to explicitly hide that field when no other PPAs exist.
<cprov> lifeless: anyway, in this circumstance you just activate the default one and don't use it, like a misnamed branch in LP.
<lifeless> cprov: mmm, that seems... hard for people to discover
<lifeless> I'm now fine; data learnt and on my merry way
<cprov> wgrant: the legacy I refer to is the IPerson.archive property, it points to the default PPA.
<lifeless> I'd like to prevent others failing/make it easier, and thats why the bug report ;)
<wgrant> cprov: Right, I wondered about that.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, that's the underlying problem that needs fixing.
<wgrant> cprov: But all the code handles IPerson.archive being None fine, so absence of an Archive named 'ppa' would surely not break anything?
<wgrant> Apart from the redirect, obviously.
<cprov> wgrant: redirect, signing_key propagation and API would break atm.
<cprov> but they are all fixable.
<wgrant> cprov: Didn't you fix the signing key propogation bug a couple of days back?
<wgrant> And the API is buggy.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, I did, and it rely on IPerson.archive
<wgrant> cprov: Wasn't the problem that it *couldn't* rely on that, because it might have not had a key due to being disabled?
<cprov> wgrant: but it can easily change from name='ppa' to 'the oldest one'
<wgrant> That's true.
<matti> Hello folks.
<matti> Any one alive?
 * qball checks the bodies for a pulse
<qball> no
<hyperair> there's one
 * hyperair points at qball 
 * wgrant finishes qball off.
<wgrant> Not any more!
 * hyperair points at wgrant
<hyperair> but now there's another!
<wgrant> This is awkward.
<wgrant> matti: Have you a question?
<hyperair> heheh
<matti> Yes.
<matti> Sorry.
<matti> I have sent an e-mail to feedback@ and I was wondering if anyone had a chance to look at it... as I haven't heard anything back :)
<wgrant> matti: That's going to require an actual Launchpad person to answer, and nobody speaking here recently is one. Maybe one will appear soon.
<matti> wgrant: Oh I see :)
<wgrant> matti: Unless your question needs to remain private, you might get a better response in more public places (eg. here or Launchpad Answers)
<matti> wgrant: I was asking about account merge.
<wgrant> matti: Do you have access to both email addresses?
<matti> wgrant: No.
<matti> ;]
<matti> wgrant: I know the procedure, no worries :)
<wgrant> matti: OK.
<matti> wgrant: I just want to confirm that they actually got my e-mail.
<matti> wgrant: As it is some time right now since I have sent it :)
<wgrant> matti: How long?
<matti> Since monday :)
<wgrant> Ah.
<VK7HSE-Eee> Hi to all...  I sent a request a few days back to request for a ppa I created (thinking I could remove it) I have no use for a second ppa attached to my account. How do I or who do I need to talk to?
 * tumbleweed assumes someone knows that the *.launchpad.net cert (used for edge.lp.net) expires tomorrow
<wgrant> I remember last time it expired.. it was a few hours before they replaced it, IIRC.
<Odd_Bloke> Is Rosetta amongst the Launchpad stuff due to be free'd?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Yes.
<Odd_Bloke> \o/
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Thanks. :)
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: That's happening RSN, not in a later release?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Parts of Launchpad (including all of Rosetta, as far as is publicly known...) will be open sourced on July 21st.
<Odd_Bloke> Ah, excellent.
<Odd_Bloke> Elleo: 12:05:55 < wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Parts of Launchpad (including all of Rosetta, as far as is publicly known...) will be open sourced on July 21st.
<Elleo> ah, cool
<Elleo> now we just need to convince mattl to be non-free for 2 months... :/
<rowinggolfer> bug 360846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<petski> I would like to know why malone didn't parsed the command I gave via the email interface. The comment is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/371103/comments/12 , and I expected it to change the assignee and to add some subscribers. Can anybody tell me what I've done wrong?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 371103 in amsn "aMSN fails to launch when msntranslator or gnotify plugin is used" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<beuno> petski, you didn't add a space
<petski> Secondly, "-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----\nHash: SHA1" is hidden by default, why isn't my "SIGNATURE" as well?
<petski> beuno: where should I have added some space?
<beuno> petski, before the commands
<beuno>  status confirmed
<petski> ahhh!
<petski> It's in bold ... https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface ... :S ... sorry
<beuno> petski, happens to the best of us  :)
<beuno> not sure what happened with the GPG sig
<beuno> maybe BjornT or gmb can enlighten us
<petski> thanks beuno :)
<gmb> wsfgn?
 * gmb reads scrollback
<gmb> petski: Good question. I'm not sure. I suspect that's a bug.
<petski> gmb: could you please verify if it's a bug or not. If it's the case, I'll file a report if that's needed.
<gmb> petski: Well, it should be hidden and it isn't, so that's a bug.
<gmb> I mean, it might be that there's some reason for it that I don't know about, but if that's so we'll just mark the bug Invalid.
<gmb> petski: So please file it :)
<petski> gmb: I will, thanks :)
<kiko> I hate this crack
<beuno> kiko, get a new dealer already
<savvas> erm.. git tags are like bzr branches?
<wgrant> savvas: git tags are like bzr tags. git branches are like bzr branches.
<wgrant> git confusion is also like nothing ever seen before.
<savvas> oh ok :)
<savvas> I thought bzr doesn't use tags :P
<wgrant> They're not quite the same, but they're similar.
<wgrant> bzr can attach a tag to label a revision.
<petski> gmb: looks like a dup of LP #161822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161822 in malone "new bugs by email requires gpg signature but does not strip it from bug report" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161822
<savvas> wgrant: are the tags visible somehow in launchpad?
<wgrant> savvas: Only in loggerhead, I suspect.
<beuno> wgrant, we don't show them in loggerhead just yet  :/
<gmb> petski: Okay, thanks.
<wgrant> beuno: Oh.
<savvas> beuno: is there an open bug wishlist for it? :)
<beuno> savvas, there is
<beuno> and there
<beuno> is a patch
<beuno> which doesn't quite fit
 * beuno looks for the bug #
<beuno> bug 246739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246739 in loggerhead "tags are not available" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246739
<savvas> cool, thanks!
<beuno> savvas, poke me if you put together a patch  ;)
<beuno> it should be very simple to do
<savvas> will do
<savvas> I've never seen the loggerhead, but I'll try :P
<savvas> *loggerhead code
<beuno> savvas, there's some code in a patch on the bug
<beuno> to get you started
<beuno> bzrlib is super nice
<savvas> oki doki
<VK7HSE> Is this normal ??? https://launchpad.net/builders
<VK7HSE> as most builders are in a manual state?
<wgrant> VK7HSE: That's to stop Karmic builds, as there's a bit of a disaster being fixed right now.
<wgrant> Although I'm not sure why they care if PPAs are affected.
<VK7HSE> Oh ok!... just push a new release of Me TV ....
<VK7HSE> anyway I't will build when its ready then ! :)
<wgrant> It will, yes.
<wgrant> mpt: Did you mean to mark the public, triaged datepicker change bug as a duplicate of a private one? That doesn't seem like an entirely good idea (although it did reveal a security hole)
<mpt> wgrant, oops, no, I should have made the original public. I've just done that now.
<mpt> And please do report the security hole. :-)
<wgrant> mpt: Already half-way through. Thanks.
 * wgrant kicks the appservers again.
<notRowingGolfer> hey savvas
<notRowingGolfer> are you the gent who took a look at openmolar?
<savvas> hey :)
<savvas> erm..
<savvas> refresh my memory :)
<notRowingGolfer> med student from the baltic state?
<savvas> the very same :P
<notRowingGolfer> I was checking your profile. impressive.
<savvas> oooh you had a problem with your locks
<notRowingGolfer> ah that's right.
<savvas> thank you :)
<savvas> trying to get by in both "lifes" hehe
<notRowingGolfer> I was putting 2 and 2 together and making 5
<notRowingGolfer> I assumed that you had a look at the project because it is loosely a medical database app
<notRowingGolfer> and you'll probably agree the medical profession needs such apps?
<savvas> it does, badly if you ask me :)
<savvas> does it support sqlite by the way?
<notRowingGolfer> no, but that would be trivial to do.
<notRowingGolfer> the python database api really nicely pulls all that stuff together.
<notRowingGolfer> I think being database agnostic is important nowadays
<notRowingGolfer> with big bad oracle on the march
<savvas> it would be great addition if you ask me :) you could have an all-in-one binary and another one split to server/client
<sladen> Soyuz people, can anyone tell me how often cron.daily is run these days?  And is it the same for the development distribution as the stable versions?
<wgrant> sladen: Hourly.
<notRowingGolfer> savvas: that's a fair suggestion. I'll look into it.
<wgrant> sladen: And yes, it's the same for all series.
<wgrant> sladen: (although I'm not a Soyuz person)
<sladen> wgrant: ta.
<noodles775> but he knows more about soyuz than some soyuz people ^^ ;)
<wgrant> sladen: PPAs are published three times an hour, though.
<wgrant> noodles775: pfft
<matti> Any LP person present? :)
<beuno> matti, there's like 30 of us
<matti> :)
<jblount> Hello! What happens when I push a project to lp:~jblount/project-name/awesome-branch, then months later push a new unrelated branch to the same place?
<beuno> jblount, it will tell you they are unrelated
<beuno> unless you push --overwrite
<jblount> beuno: Nice, thanks.
<jblount> (for what it's worth, I've been giving my branches more and more ridiculous names because I was nervous about what might happen)
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | We're having some intermittent problems, we're working on them, see bug 360846
<beuno> jblount, bzr has some smart built into it  :)
<lamalex_2> is there a way to regenerate a diff without doing resubmit on a merge proposal?
 * jblount notes that bzr will *attempt* to protect him :)
<lamalex_2> a mergee updated his branch with fixes, and I want to review them but I dont want to lose the review history
<beuno> lamalex_2, there's some API to do it
<beuno> and I think a script
<beuno> rockstar would know
 * rockstar knows nothing
<lamalex_2> I mean I know how to do it in my bzr tree
<james_w> anyone know how to set-up an SSH master connection to launchpad?
<lamalex_2> but I'm at work, not doing my work :)
<rockstar> lamalex_2, so, which diff do you want to update?
<lamalex_2> reviewing merges instead
<lamalex_2> rockstar: https://code.launchpad.net/~gotomail/do-plugins/TimerApplet/+merge/5456
<lamalex_2> er
<lamalex_2> thats not it
<lamalex_2> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ulrik-sverdrup/do-plugins/screen/+merge/5680
<lamalex_2> i always forget windows cant select to copy
<rockstar> lamalex_2, so, when you submit a merge proposal, it creates what we call a "Review Diff"  that can't be changed.  However, if you look at the API (and you do, right? :) there's also the PreviewDiff that can be changed/updated with an app like MAD.
<rockstar> lamalex_2, https://edge.launchpad.net/mad
<lamalex_2> well if I wanted to do it myself I could just do bzr diff no?
<lamalex_2> or does this actually update the LP ui
<rockstar> lamalex_2, so, I have a plugin that's now part of bzr-launchpadplus that uses the command line to do reviews, and it generates diffs for me.
 * wgrant hasn't worked out why the review diff is separate.
<james_w> ah, sftp can maintain a master connection
<rockstar> lamalex_2, MAD links the preview diff so that you can download it, but that's the only UI change.
<lamalex_2> yah, it seems like I could just use bzr diff. I dont see the advantage of MAD
<ChrisW> hey all, how do I join a team in launchpad?
<james_w> the review diff not updating is going to be quite a pain I fear
<wgrant> james_w: It thoroughly confused some members of my team when we started using it.
<james_w> I can imagine
<rockstar> lamalex_2, well, if you run MAD as a cron job like we do in the Launchpad team, we always have it.
<lamalex_2> it definitely /should/ update
<james_w> removing it when it is out of date would be better than leaving it unchanged
<rockstar> lamalex_2, it's a fundamental part of a review.
<lamalex_2> what's a fundamental part of review
<wgrant> No, a correct diff is a fundamental part of a review.
<wgrant> An incorrect one is not.
<lamalex_2> ^ truth
 * beuno agrees and thinks we should have an "update this diff" button or an automatic-update-on-page-load
<wgrant> beuno: One can already update the diff, but only the secondary one.
<james_w> is it resource consumption that means that it's not always up to date?
<beuno> wgrant, but not from the webui?
<wgrant> The one that is only linked to in one place, and should be the same as the displayed one, but is in fact separate.
<beuno> james_w, I think that's the argument, yes
<lamalex_2> cant you check if there are new revs since it was generated?
<lamalex_2> and only generate it if there are newer revisions?
<beuno> lamalex_2, yes. Still icnredibly resource intensive
<wgrant> For some reason which I cannot fathom, there are two diffs. One is rendered nicely on the MP page, but the other is just linked.
<ChrisW> seriously, I must be missing something big: where in the lp ui do I go to join a team? This is hte team I'm looking to join: https://launchpad.net/zope2
<wgrant> One can update the linked diff through the webservice, but not the displayed one.
<beuno> ChrisW, that's not a team  :)
<beuno> ChrisW, https://edge.launchpad.net/~zope2-dev
<ChrisW> well, how do I get to handle bugs on it?
<beuno> I guess that's the team you want to join?
<ChrisW> and where did you find that?
<wgrant> You can perform most bug actions without being a member of any team.
<beuno> ChrisW,  "Driver: Zope 2 Developers"
<james_w> beuno: keeping preview diffs up to date would be massively more expensive than keeping review diffs up to date I assume
<beuno> clicked on the link
<wgrant> james_w: How? They should be identical.
<james_w> wgrant: nope
<beuno> james_w, I don't know the details, thumper does
<ChrisW> beuno: what's "Driver" supposed to mean?!
<james_w> wgrant: review diff can only change when there are new revisions in the source branch, preview diff will change when there are new revisions in either
<james_w> so pushing a new revision to trunk would mean updating every preview diff
<beuno> ChrisW, "the guy in charge"? I don't know, I kinda hate that word as well
<wgrant> james_w: Oh, right, I think somebody told me that ages ago.
 * ChrisW finds launchpad baroque and difficult to use
<wgrant> james_w: Is it the preview diff or the review diff that's visible?
<james_w> you would only update the review diff when someone pushed up new revisions to the source branch, which would presumably be in response to review comments
<ChrisW> certainly wouldn't use it for any of my own projects...
<james_w> wgrant: the review diff is the visible one I believe
<wgrant> james_w: So it's the cheap one, but it's immutable!?
<james_w> yeah, that's my understanding
<beuno> ChrisW, I'm working on it  :)   a lot of changes coming down the pipe in the next few months
<james_w> it's also probably cheaper to generate in terms of work bzr has to do FWIW
<james_w> find common ancestor between source and target, diff that revision with the tip
<james_w> rather than do a merge and diff the resulting tree to the tip of the target branch
<wgrant> Right.
<sinzui> We want current diff NOW
<ChrisW> beuno: been hearing that for too many years, bored now...
 * sinzui looks at the code team
<wgrant> So, is there a good reason for the displayed diff to never be correctable?
<james_w> I don't know of one
<james_w> MAD could keep both up to date in theory
<wgrant> Or a reason that the difference between the diffs isn't mentioned anywhere?
<wgrant> I'd imagine that would be what it should do.
<wgrant> But it can't.
<beuno> ChanServ, not from me you haven't
<beuno> ARGH
<wgrant> Nice timing.
<beuno> not from me you haven't
 * beuno stops trying
<wgrant> What happened to the project<->team linkage that was meant to be happening for 3.0?
<wgrant> We're rather close, and it still hasn't shown up...
<beuno> wgrant, sinzui has all kinds of branches down his sleeves
<sinzui> beuno: I am one design and one model change from bringing sanity to projects and teams
<beuno> :)
 * sinzui looks for more Molotov cocktails to get these done
<wgrant> Good news!
<sinzui> wgrant: The project/team linkage is a real shame that we did not solve this years ago. We have lots of little problems that lead to teams solving the same problem over and over again
<wgrant> I do, like beuno and ChrisW, hope Driver dies. It has been there for as long as I can remember, yet I can still only guess at its purpose.
<LarstiQ> yet it seems so clear to me
<sinzui> wgrant: I just gave driver the power to create series so that he can plan releases. The driver might be better called the release manage
<sinzui> r
<beuno> sinzui, +1000000000
<wgrant> sinzui: That makes more sense.
<sinzui> wgrant: I think the problem with that role, is that we codified it in our application, then denied the role all the powers that he or she needs
<wgrant> I wonder if having fixed non-superuser roles is a flawed idea, though.
<sinzui> wgrant: I think the app needs them, but the app needs to understand that community create roles too, and it should honor those roles
<wgrant> sinzui: Why does the app need them? It can be made to handle more flexible roles.
<sinzui> wgrant: Yes, it can be made to handle them more flexibly
<sinzui> wgrant: Making teams access control was a mistake.
<wgrant> sinzui: It does make things very simple for projects that fit into the expected model.
<wgrant> sinzui: But for anything else... erk.
<wgrant> But anyway, it's 1am and I'm sure you've discussed this all before.
<sinzui> wgrant: exactly. sabdfl wants projects to define their own communities without forcing themselves to take the shape of how Launchpad currently works
<wgrant> sinzui: I'm glad he supports that idea.
<kiko> MTecknology, ping?
<blacknred0> i've been trying to upload my packages and i've been receiving this error message "Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error."  any thoughts?
<sinzui> cprov: do you have any insights into blacknred0's problem?
<cprov> blacknred0: doesn't it say what the error is further in the email ?
<blacknred0> cprov, the latest one says "my_package Unknown section 'unknown'"
<blacknred0> is there something in specific that should go under "debian/controls" in the section area?
<cprov> blacknred0: right, you found it. You have to fix your debian/control data
<blacknred0> cprov, ok, then... what are the categories?
<blacknred0> any?
<cprov> blacknred0: a valid/known 'section'.
<cprov> the fact that they are not exposed in LP is a bug .. but it should be somewhere in ubuntu/debian wikis. Let me look for it
<cprov> blacknred0: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections, is a start.
<blacknred0> cprov, thnx. got it ;)
<nishant> to all
<lazermouse> sinzui: has that spamming prblem been sorted yet?
<sinzui> lazermouse: I am not aware of a spamming problem. Can you elaborate.
<lazermouse> wel, I was speaking to bac earlier
<lazermouse> A few users were sending spam to my email address
<lazermouse> and to someone elses
<sinzui> I will ask ...
<lazermouse> thanks
<sinzui> lazermouse: The user was suspended
<lazermouse> woohoo!
<lazermouse> serves him right
<lazermouse> thank you
<sinzui> thank bac and the admin
<Adri2000> someone uploaded a package to his PPA with my name in the changelog. now that package shows up on my +related-software page. is there a bug reported about this?
<sinzui> Adri2000: Did you make a change to the source package?
<sinzui> Adri2000: We are debating the usefulness of +related-software. The rules of how it works are not clear nor is its value.
<bigjools> sinzui: the motu guys use that page
<sinzui> bigjools: I know the page is used, but why is it the same of +related-projects. Why do we have two links the to same page? Why the overlap, what is the real purpose of this information and do we really know how to collection the information
<james_w> bigjools: I'm not sure we do, as we find it to be unreliable, or at least confusing
<bigjools> well I've done bug fixes on it as people have requested before
<james_w> maybe it's improved now then
<sinzui> bigjools: I'm sure you have, there is definitely a lot of bugs with the page.
<sinzui> beuno: and I have discussed the page, but we do not have a clear answer as to what needs to be done
<bigjools> it's probably a good subject for UDS then
<Adri2000> sinzui: yes I did upload this package to ubuntu. someone took it to make some changes and uploaded it to his ppa with my name in the changelog
<kiko> MTecknology, ping?
<bigjools> sinzui: you're at UDS right?
<sinzui> Adri2000: Launchpad has learned a lot about all of us because changelogs are public. So I am not surprised that you are connect with the package, being directly connected to a PPA is a surprise
<sinzui> bigjools: for the first 2 days
<bigjools> sinzui: ok we can grab some motus and get some use cases
<Adri2000> sinzui: see https://launchpad.net/~adri2000/+ppa-packages and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn
<sinzui> Wow, I finally see a real Delete Link button. I wonder if it really works
 * sinzui is aware that there is a bug with those link
<bigjools> Adri2000: the only bug is that the package is deleted in that PPA now, so it should not be listed in +ppa-packages for you
<sinzui> Oh I see, PPA Packages, not the actual +related-software page
<Adri2000> sinzui: it's on the +related-software page as well
<Adri2000> bigjools: the problem is that I did *not* upload amsn to my PPA nor to any PPA
<Adri2000> frenchy82 did
<bigjools> Adri2000: that's not the point, it tracks your packages, no matter who uploaded it.
<Adri2000> see the "Uploaded to" column
<Adri2000> it is not my package
<Adri2000> it is not my ppa
<Adri2000> I'm not the uploader
<beuno> well
<Adri2000> no reason to say it's mine
<beuno> we have the same problem with branches
<beuno> if I commit with your email
<beuno> you're tied to it
<beuno> it sucks as well
<SamB> arguably, it's only your package if you approved that version ...
<beuno> and we need to figure out a good way around this
<sinzui> SamB: I think I agree
<SamB> signatures on the source package?
<Adri2000> check who signed the signature instead of relying on the Changed-By field?
<Adri2000> signed the package*
<Adri2000> at least for PPAs
<SamB> or, just go by who's PPA it is
<LarstiQ> SamB: what to do for team PPAs?
<Adri2000> I think we can trust ubuntu developers who sign someone else's package because that person doesn't have upload rights (sponsoring)
<LarstiQ> beuno: signing your commits before counting them, or is that to onerous?
<Adri2000> in this case, the package should still be assigned to the person in the changelog
<bigjools> the person who signed it is not necessarily the maintainer, nor the changer
<beuno> LarstiQ, most people don't sign them, and we don't process that on Launchpad today anyway
<bigjools> but I agree we need to review that page
<beuno> LarstiQ, but yes, that would be one solution (albeit it would add complexity to it)
<SamB> well, if we're going to be trusting, we could just count packages where the latest changelog entry contains a particular name ...
<beuno> one place to start is let you say "no, this is not mine"
<SamB> where we of course doesn't include me, actually ;-P
<colonelqubit> I'm seeing a lot of dupes (and making some of them myself) due to launchpad flakiness recently. Is there a way for launchpad to have some kind of dupe detection? (maybe if an entry has exactly the same data as an entry made within the same hour or same day, it would be flagged)
<beuno> colonelqubit, yes
<LarstiQ> colonelqubit: I thought the bug filing process is supposed to suggest similar bugs to you
<beuno> it's on our roadmap
<colonelqubit> LarstiQ: I'm getting dupes with Answers and FAQ entries.
<beuno> ah
<beuno> interesting
<beuno> sinzui, do we have dupe detection for answers?
<sinzui> No
<beuno> colonelqubit, do you want to file a bug for that?
<colonelqubit> beuno: sure
<beuno> thanks
<sinzui> beuno: we rely on answer contacts to say "Bugger this. This is an FAQ"
<colonelqubit> beuno: quick question -- how do I file a bug against answers?
<colonelqubit> I found it yesterday..
<sinzui> launchpad-answers
<colonelqubit> maybe if there was a button on answers.launchpad.net that said "File a bug against me" or something...
<colonelqubit> thanks
<sinzui> bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers
<sinzui> colonelqubit: we triage all bugs in /launchpad. We will move it to answers
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: hi
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: s/hi/pong/
<MTecknology> Anytime a random Canonical guy wants to get a hold of me, it can't be good.
<soren> MTecknology: Oh, don't worry. kiko isn't random.
<alan__> hello
<MTecknology> soren: that makes me even more nervous
<MTecknology> :P
<beuno> MTecknology, what's up?
 * soren has no comment
<MTecknology> beuno: I was responding to a previous ping
<beuno> kiko just likes to say hi to people
<beuno> he's *that* nice
<MTecknology> kiko-afk: You can email me too. I know you know my addy :)
<bencrisford> I cannot mark bug reports as duplicates, I am assuming this is due to bug 360846?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<sinzui> bencrisford: duplicate handling is now a JavaScript AJAX operation
<sinzui> bencrisford: Do you know if you are getting a javascript error or have it disabled
<bencrisford> I was geting a javascript-ajax kind of box
<bencrisford> and it had the error which i am getting every now and then today
<sinzui> but you do not get a green flash with the updated text
<bencrisford> no, its working  now
<bencrisford> now its opening a new page
<sinzui> the appserver could be a cause, but incomplete loading of the page is more liketly
<box02> halo .. somebody could help me? I had uploaded my package to ppa, but it was rejected. Could you tell me why?
<sinzui> box02: reject messages are often accompanied with a message
<box02> sinzui: Have I show you?
<sinzui> Pasting part of the message is all that is usually needed
<box02> from	Launchpad PPA <no_reply@launchpad.net>
<box02> reply-to	Launchpad PPA <no_reply@launchpad.net>
<box02> to	box02 <thebox02@gmail.com>
<box02> date	Fri, May 8, 2009 at 11:10 PM
<box02> subject	zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1_source.changes rejected
<box02> mailed-by	canonical.com
<box02> 	
<box02> hide details 11:10 PM (17 minutes ago)
<box02> 	
<box02> 	
<box02> Reply
<box02> 	
<box02> 	Follow up message
<box02> - Hide quoted text -
<box02> Rejected:
<hggdh> oh boy
<box02> zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1.dsc: Unknown section 'X11'
<box02> zawgyi-kb_0.1.2.orig.tar.gz: Unknown section 'X11'
<box02> zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1.diff.gz: Unknown section 'X11'
<box02> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<box02> Format: 1.8
<box02> Date: Fri, 08 May 2009 21:47:03 +0200
<box02> Source: zawgyi-kb
<sinzui> thank you
<box02> Binary: zawgyi-kb
<box02> Architecture: source
<sinzui> Unknown is the key
<box02> Version: 0.1.2-1~ppa1
<box02> Distribution: jaunty
<box02> Urgency: low
<box02> Maintainer: box02 <thebox02@gmail.com>
<box02> Changed-By: box02 <thebox02@gmail.com>
<box02> Description:
<box02>  zawgyi-kb  - Zawgyi Keyboard for Ubuntu Linux.
<box02> Changes:
<box02>  zawgyi-kb (0.1.2-1~ppa1) jaunty; urgency=low
<box02>  .
<box02>   * New Upstream Release for Ubuntu.
<box02> Checksums-Sha1:
<box02>  a77af9b39300b431d29bc4bb457d9900a02266f0 1091 zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1.dsc
<box02>  bbaa65eaa49daa1b5c03870743031f6d475d537c 661740 zawgyi-kb_0.1.2.orig.tar.gz
<box02>  5d14435449383afea0dfc983d8b8637290183336 1935 zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1.diff.gz
<box02> Checksums-Sha256:
<box02>  1e4b7e35d19f183899c4bc066480fa98771bff920df8a183ae74841e8187b494 1091 zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1.dsc
<box02>  c1a74ea54e692f9196c29ee08172bd574dc2dcfc4c6da1821c7b951bcdd7962f 661740 zawgyi-kb_0.1.2.orig.tar.gz
<box02>  74a1fb474796059d28ab1ca3aa032f14be4b1315e15781582a4655b87703bc88 1935 zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1.diff.gz
<box02> Files:
<box02>  05e98037eae910b28366e73487572739 1091 X11 optional zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1.dsc
<box02>  bdd6b71f6d85eada9c1f60ae6a49f665 661740 X11 optional zawgyi-kb_0.1.2.orig.tar.gz
<box02>  d742ad78051afbd330404762d4c47fc3 1935 X11 optional zawgyi-kb_0.1.2-1~ppa1.diff.gz
<box02> ===
<box02> If you don't understand why your files were rejected please send an email
<box02> to launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net for help (requires membership).
<box02> sorry
<box02> aha .. so the key wasn't correct?
<box02> what should I do?
<matsubara> box02: next time use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<sinzui> box02: I think you are missing information in the debian/control data. The Unknown section needs correction
<box02> matsubara: thank you, but how to use it?
<box02> sinzui: aha
<sinzui> box02: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<sinzui> I think you want x11, not X11
<box02> sinzui: aha .. I will check it out.
<box02> sinzui: thank you so much :-)
<box02> sinzui: and something else?
<matsubara> box02: paste whatever you want in the content field there, click the paste button and then give the URL to the person who requested the paste output
<sinzui> I blame X for insisting that we capitalise it. That is an easy mistake to make.
<box02> matsubara: aha .. alright :-) .. thank you! later I will do it. :)
<matsubara> sure, np :-)
<box02> sinzui: yes, I'll change it and repeat build again. thank you for your help. :-)
<sinzui> box02: your welcome
<box02> matsubara: thank you :-)
<box02> sinzui: well I'll try it out and good bye for now all. :-)
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | We're having some intermittent problems, we're working on them, see bug 360846
<aruetten> hy everyone, a few weeks i registered a branch to a projekt and i remember that there was a whiteboard textfield in the branch,today i register a branch and there is no whiteboard,was there a change in launchpad? I'msearching for a place to add a few word to my branch where i can explain for what i will use the branch.
<beuno> aruetten, yes, we removed whiteboards for ever and ever
<beuno> you should have a description field
<aruetten> beuno: ok, can you give me a hint where i can find the description field please
<beuno> aruetten, you should have an edit button next to the branch title
<beuno> ah
<beuno> wait
<beuno> interesting
 * beuno summons rockstar 
<aruetten> yes and in the details i have  fields for owner. project, name and status,but nothing more
<beuno> aruetten, yes, you're right
<beuno> I was expecting a description field to be there
<beuno> if rockstar doesn't pop in in a minute ore so
<beuno> would you file a bug about a lack of description field for branches?
<beuno> he may blame me, and may be right, but we should have one
<Laney> can I access my team memberships through launchpadlib?
<aruetten> ok, no rockstar
<aruetten> i will open a bug
<aruetten> beuno:  what would be the right project? launchpad itselfs,launchpad foundations, ...?
<beuno> aruetten, launchpad itself is fine
<aruetten> ok
<james_w> Laney: not the sensible way I don't think
<Laney> is there any way?
<james_w> Laney: you can enumerate members of teams
<Laney> u-d-t seems to screen scrape for some text which doesn't exist any more
<james_w> Laney: ah, there may be a better way to do that
<Laney> surely
<james_w> no, I mean a better way that looking for membership of ~ubuntu-dev
<james_w> uploaders = launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getUploadersForPackage(source_package_name="foo")
 * Laney tests
<james_w> then you need a recursive walk of uploaders I think
<james_w> but it will work for specific package upload rights and the like
<james_w> so the rule will be "if you can upload the package you don't need sponsorship"
<Laney> well that expresses the intent accurately
<james_w> we'll hopefully be able to use syncSource soon :-)
<james_w> the recursive walk needs to check is_valid
<aruetten> beuno: Bug #373913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373913 in launchpad "No description field for branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373913
<james_w> but you can use launchpad.me and compare it to everything in uploaders.members and uploaders.members[i].members etc.
<james_w> there is is_team to know whether members will make sense, but I presume members is just the empty list for people, so it won't break
<beuno> aruetten, thanks
<kiko-afk> fe fi fo fum
<rockstar> Whoa, apparently people have been pinging me in this channel, and I haven't noticed.
<Nafallo> kiko-afk: I do not want to be the person getting that review ;-)
<rockstar> aruetten, hi
<aruetten> rockstar: hey
<aruetten> rockstar: ﻿Bug #373913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373913 in launchpad "No description field for branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373913
<aruetten> beuno ﻿summons you for this
#launchpad 2009-05-09
<rockstar> aruetten, what exactly do you want to put in the description field?
<aruetten> rockstar: a few word what i plan to have in my branch
<aruetten> I think there should be a possibility to say a bit more as with the branch name
<rockstar> aruetten, how are you naming your branches?
<aruetten> <project>/<feature>_<short description>
<aruetten> Is there any argument against a description field?
<aruetten> I don't whan't huge text fields, maybe only 5-10 lines
<wgrant> barry: I think you improperly closed bug 372165. The error message on the new form still has the wrong text, at least on staging.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372165 in launchpad-registry "Misleading error message leads users to do silly things" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372165
<rockstar> aruetten, I have an argument against a description field.
<aruetten> rockstar: ok, would you break the secret ;-)
<rockstar> aruetten, what's the exact text that you would put in a description field?
<wgrant> rockstar: I would describe what I plan to address in the branch.
<rockstar> wgrant, like feature, or a bug?
<wgrant> As the three or four words that fit nicely in the branch name aren't sufficient, often.
<wgrant> rockstar: Hmmm, perhaps. But it might only be a bit of the fix.
<rockstar> wgrant, I don't think there's anything you could put in a description that you can't express some other way in Launchpad.
<rockstar> Also, we had branch summaries (which I removed after a chat with beuno). VERY few branches used them.
<aruetten> rockstar: my idear is to inform the project maintainer (or other people) what will be the content of the branch, sometimes its not a specialfeature or a single bugfix
<rockstar> aruetten, in an ideal world, every branch you create is either linked to a bug or a spec
<rockstar> ...or is a series branch.
<wgrant> rockstar: But it's not the ideal world, because Blueprint sucks.
<wgrant> Although I suppose most people just overload Bugs for that purpose now.
<rockstar> Also, the project maintainer has ways of seeing what you're up to outside of reading a branch description.
<rockstar> He/she has feeds of revisions, branches, etc.  As a project maintainer myself, I don't care two craps about someone branching my project until they propose for merge anyway.
<wgrant> rockstar: I do care, because I want to know if I can suggest an improvement to their approach.
<wgrant> Revision histories are only good for history.
<aruetten> maybe but there are project maintainer outside in the world which merge branches without speaking to the branch owner and without the branch is proposed for merge.my idear was to help these one by discribing in a few word what they can find in that branch and don't have to read the whole revisions
<wgrant> aruetten: Those project maintainers need to be told off (I had a very annoying case once where an X change of mine was merged prematurely, without anybody asking me), but otherwise good points.
<aruetten> It's only for other the convenience ofpeople,I know what is in my branches, I don't need a description
<rockstar> wgrant, wow.  There's an issue there too.  If you don't propose it for merge, why is it being merged?  :)
<wgrant> rockstar: Exactly. Who knows.
<aruetten> because some maintainer lose the patience to talk with allbranch owner, and only grab the code
<aruetten> It's notthe right way,but sometimes the reality
<ub3rst4r> does anyone know how to link a revision to a newly created release series?
<evanrmurphy> I recently modified the URL and display name on my Launchpad account, and now my user data on the Ubuntu Wiki is outdated. I've looked for a good while and can't find how to fix it. Any suggestions?
<savvas> outdated in what way? it doesn't track your additions after the date you changed it? Did you change the username or the display name by the way?
<evanrmurphy> Ahhh, I just fixed it.
<evanrmurphy> All that was necessary was to log out and back in to the Ubuntu Wiki, then my user information there was updated to match the changes on my Launchpad page.
<evanrmurphy> savvas: Thanks for your response, anyway.
<evanrmurphy> savvas: To answer your question, I had changed both the username and the display name. Contributions I had made to the wiki showed my old display name and broken links, pointing to the old username's URL in Launchpad.
<savvas> oh ok :\
<windopain> can i use launchpad for personal projects which have nothing to do with linux?
<mwhudson> windopain: sure
<mwhudson> windopain: they need to be open source to get free hosting
<windopain> awesome.  i've been looking for a service like this for a while.  my own db isn't nearly as functional.
<windopain> i'm mainly interested in tracking bugs and q/a at this point
<savvas> launchpad edge doesn't show the ubuntu-universe-sponsors in bug #367735 - normal launchpad does
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367735 in calf "upgrade to newer upstream version" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367735
<windopain> i feel like having my project name in the public list just makes it clutter up launchpad especially since it's just a personal project.
<savvas> if  you need bugs and q/a that makes it a project of public interest :)
<windopain> well, me and about two other people,but good point.
<savvas> windopain: you can't limit the bug reporting to a certain group, everyone can file bugs
<windopain> well, i mean, only a few people know about the program
<savvas> ok, just saying so you are aware of it :)
<windopain> not a problem unless i end up with spam bugs :)
<savvas> neahh... not yet at least :P
<windopain> could always add captchas if that starts :)
<savvas> now, that's a good question, is launchpad using some sort of antispam?
<lifeless> yes, it does a mail round trip to sign up
<lifeless> no working email, no account
<lifeless> this stops most botnets, doesn't stop humans or spammers with dedicated machines
<savvas> nice
<tohms> hi there ... r there any probs with ppa package building at the moment?
<cprov> tohms: apparently, no. The build queue is empty.
<tohms> strange ... tried yesterday evening to upload ... upload self was fine but no mail and no package ... in both of my ppa ... tried today again ... same matter
<LarstiQ> tohms: are you sure you're uploading to launchpad and not somewhere else?
<cprov> tohms: it looks like a gpg key problem (no mail back). What's the source name ?
<tohms> absolutely ... source is splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu2
<lifeless> tohms: last night there was maintenance going on
<tohms> yeah i noticed as server was sometimes away for a few seconds but as said: today same problem
<cprov> tohms: FatalUploadError: GPG verification of splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu2_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, 'No public key')", "(7, 9, 'No public key')", "(7, 9, 'No public key')"]
<tohms> damn ... why didn't I get this as an email notification?
<tohms> i've forgotten that I renewd my key ... thx for help!
<cprov> tohms: because the system couldn't identify who exactly should be notified, it's a bit of chicken-egg problem :-/
<tohms> ok but now I know :)
<tohms> thx again!
<cprov> tohms: for the meantime, remember that 'no-email within 10 minutes' == 'your gpg key setup in LP has issues'
<cprov> tohms: no worries, sorry for the inconvenience, we are working on a fix.
<tohms> at least you could help me now :)
<cprov> sure.
<lifeless> cprov: we could show something on the ppa page
<lifeless> 'uploads recently rejected without notification'
<cprov> lifeless: if we avoid to notify people when we can't authenticate the changesfiles, I doubt we would like to store that information in the DB
<cprov> lifeless: anyone could easily inject an annoying number of rejected uploads in someone else PPA.
<lifeless> cprov: just thinking it would let them answer the problem without you haveing to read a log
<lifeless> cprov: so limit it to one notification
<cprov> lifeless: yes, I see, but I think we have to do something on the upload client/server
<lifeless> cprov: worth a bug ?
<cprov> lifeless: yes, there is already one, let me find it.
<wgrant> There is a blueprint.
<wgrant> About 18 months ago, IIRC.
<wgrant> But I thought there was suggestion that it wouldn't be implemented, because FTP-based uploads were going to be deprecated soon.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, we plain to use a ssh-based one.
<tohms> sounds good :)
<popey> how come people are spamming wiki.ubuntu.com yet when i visit their launchpad pages they dont seem to exist?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home/PicedaRaticoc https://edge.launchpad.net/~picedaraticoc for example
<wgrant> popey: They've probably been suspended and renamed.
<popey> they only just did it
<popey> literally in the last minute
<cprov> wgrant: although hooking a changesfile existence + valid-signature on top of the ftp or the ssh session looks pretty much the same to me.
<tohms> cprov: ok got my new key into launchpad and uploaded again ... could you have a look again?
<lifeless> cprov: key question is; should I write something down somewhere, and if so, where.
<cprov> tohms: you have email
<cprov> lifeless: yes, please, file a new bug.
<wgrant> popey: It's possible that they've since renamed their Launchpad account, I suppose.
<cprov> lifeless: clearly we can't wait for a magical/ideal solution while users are suffering like that.
<popey> wgrant: possible I guess
<popey> wgrant: is there a launchpad page that shows brand new accounts?
<wgrant> popey: No.
<wgrant> Unless psql counts.
<popey> heh
<lifeless> cprov: bug sent
<cprov> lifeless: thanks
<tohms> cprov: it worked thx again now i back again :)
<cprov> tohms: cool!
<cprov> lifeless: I didn't receive bugmail for the bug you just filed. Did you file it on soyuz ?
<maxb> Hmm... I used to be able to upload a package to my PPA, immediately followed by ~intrepid1 and ~hardy1 ones which omitted the .orig.tar.gz, and launchpad processed them in the right order. Now it seems to not be doing that
<cprov> lifeless: same thing for the bug from yesterday (unclear name for the default PPA)
<cprov> maxb: I've fixed it, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/371640
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 371640 in soyuz "Upload processing order is unstable" [Medium,Fix committed]
<cprov> maxb: the code change is so simple that it might be worth of a cherrypick.
<maxb> Ah, excellent. Meanwhile, I could just have my script sleep for 5 minutes before doing the secondary uploads?
<lifeless> cprov: no, launchpad
<cprov> lifeless: yes, found them, np.
<cprov> maxb: yes, that guarantees the orig will be available.
<savvas> woa! when did they enable ppa builds for all those? :)
<wgrant> savvas: All what?
<savvas> all those archs, sorry :)
<wgrant> The buildds?
<wgrant> Still only the three archs...
<wgrant> (unless you have a non-virtual PPA, which is unlikely)
<savvas> hm
<savvas> I just copied from one PPA to another, and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/167692/
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Those are architecture-independ (ie. arch: all) packages, most probably.
<savvas> yes
<wgrant> PPAs publish on all architectures, so arch-indep ones will appear on the other archs. It's just the building that's restricted.
<savvas> baaah, and I got excited :P
<savvas> ok thanks
<popey> wgrant: is there any history in launchpad (in the databse, not necessarily presented to the web) which shows a user history in respect of renaming
<popey> ?
<wgrant> popey: I can't know for sure, but I've never seen any mention of it.
<wgrant> So I presume not.
<wgrant> Hmmm. I suppose that user could not have a Person, only an Account.
<wgrant> But I suspect only a sysadmin can know that...
<popey> ok
<wgrant> (that would explain why there is no matching user visible on Launchpad)
 * cprov goes for a walk.
<tohms> another thing of interest to me: is launchpad or it's framework itself somewhere available as source code?
<wgrant> tohms: No, but most of it will be open sourced on July 21st.
<wgrant> https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<tohms> wgrant: cool :) ... i really like the system behind ... thx for url
 * wgrant is eagerly waiting too.
<lifeless> isn't a bunch of lazr already open?
<lifeless> thing like lazr.uri are on pypi
<lifeless> thats framework stuff for lp, which builds on zope
<wgrant> Right, lazr.restful and its dependencies are free.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/lazr
<wgrant> They even accept patches.
<wgrant> lazr.publisher and lazr.canonicalurl are listed on LP, but not yet public, IIRC.
 * maxb wonders why the amd64 builders are so slow in comparison to the lpia ones
 * maxb hugs whoever made the bug "Subscribe" button Just Do It, and not bounce you through a confirmation page :-)
<asac> hmm ... i cannot push to launchpad (bzr) ... ssh server problem?
<asac> anyone else sees this?
<jmehdi> are there bazaar or launchap problems currently?
<asac> 17:07 < asac> hmm ... i cannot push to launchpad (bzr) ... ssh server problem?
<asac> 17:11 < asac> anyone else sees this?
<asac> jmehdi: didnt get an answer yet
<asac> jmehdi: so seems it just takes really really long to login through ssh
<asac> now its pushing (after waiting a few minutes)
<MTecknology> kiko: hi?
<jmehdi> asac: ok
<kiko> MTecknology, hey! I wanted to ask you about two of your projects which still have branches tied to them
<kiko> MTecknology, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-launchpad
<kiko> and
<kiko> MTecknology, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-teams
<kiko> can I delete all the branches and their associations?
<MTecknology> 404 for me. go for it
<MTecknology> now that I let you do that - buy me breakfast :)
<julianb> yes, it's very long..
<julianb> got a Permission denied (publickey). at the end. but I'm not sure if it come from me or launchpad, since it's sooo lonnng..
<julianb> hmm.. looks like lp works again.
<Laney> james_w: have you experience with getUploadersForPackage? I can't figure out how to actually get at the members...
<james_w> https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/
<james_w> I lied yesterday
<Laney> I saw that. I'm just poor at the raw api -> lplib translation
<james_w> what is returned isn't the uploaders, but a permission structure
<james_w> iterate over it
<james_w> and look at .person from each member
<james_w> then recursively walk those to find everyone
<Laney> >>> for i in uploaders:
<Laney> ...     print "have an uploader"
<Laney> ...
<Laney> >>>
<james_w> though I'm not sure what "permission (writeable) The permission type being granted. " might have to do with it
<james_w> ah, you need to take the union with the uploaders for the componetn
<james_w> component_name = u_archive.getPublishedSources(source_name="ssss", status="Published", exact_match=True, distro_series=ubuntu.current_series)[0].component_name
<james_w> uploaders = u_archive.getUploadersForComponent(component_name=component_name)
<Laney> aha, got something there
<Laney> thanks
<bencrisford_> is launchpad down?  or is it just me :(
<jelmer_> launchpad is slow the last few days for some reason :-(
<Laney> does UploadersForPackage just get the per-package uploaders then?
<cprov> james_w: with the required permission in that area, you can modify an archive_permission.permission
<bencrisford_> yeah i know, but its loading at lest now :) jelmer_
<cprov> james_w: it can be upload/queue_admin, etc
<james_w> cprov: ah, thanks
<Ampelbein> hi. the new subscribe/unsubscribe feature on edge is quite cool. however, i can't seem to unsubscribe from duplicates anymore. if i click on the "-" sign next to my name under the "from duplicates", only the sign disappears, but my name stays there.
<cprov> james_w: currently, only these 2 (to be precise)
<james_w> cprov: for this script should we check it is the upload permission then?
<james_w> is it a string?
<cprov> james_w: it's implicitly checked by getUploadersForComponents()
<Laney> edge doesn't show teams i've subscribed to a bug any more
<james_w> cprov: ah, ok, thanks
<cprov> james_w: it doesn't return people with 'queue permission
<james_w> Laney: really? it's been working for me
<cprov> and, yes, it's a string in the webservice domain
<Laney> james_w: just looking at that f-spot sync bug
<Laney> bug 373906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373906 in f-spot "Sync f-spot 0.5.0.3-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373906
<Laney> do you see u-m-s?
<james_w> it would be great if we could get lplib documentation from the wadl documentation
<james_w> Laney: yup
<Laney> huh, I don't
<james_w> Laney: there has been work in this area, can you see them in the source?
<Laney> yes, actually
<Laney> rendering issue then
<Laney> how am I supposed to compare people for equality? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/168037/
<james_w> Laney: odd, I would have thought that worked
<Laney> james_w: Quite. I guess I could just str() them both as that's supposed to be unique
<james_w> compare .name?
<Laney> str() gives the URL
<Laney> seems to work, cool beans
<cprov> or in a more general approach, compare .self_link.
<Demophobie> Hi!
<Demophobie> Someone here who is informed about bug 4?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in rosetta "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4
<taurus> so what exactly is launchpad
<Nafallo> taurus: https://help.launchpad.net/NewToLaunchpad
<taurus> ah sweet
<Nafallo> also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchpad_(website)
<jacob> seems lists.launchpad.net's security cert just expired - oops?
<james_w> what's going on with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/annotate/head%3A/requestsync ?
<box02> halo
<box02> somebody there?
<box02> I would like to ask you about ppa.
<bencrisford> hey
<box02> hi
<box02> Can I ask a few question?
<bencrisford> go for it, i cant guaruntee i can answer
<bencrisford> but fire away
<box02> yes, I would like to know about authenticated package
<bencrisford> i wont be able to help you much in that area im afraid :/
<box02> aha
<bencrisford> im more of a bugs person
<bencrisford> me and the PPAs havent crossed paths yet
<box02> ok anyway thank you :)
<box02> yeah
<bencrisford> ok :)
<box02> bye then bencrisford :)
<bencrisford> :) bye
<box02> bye :)
<tgm4883> what about authenticated packages?
<jedc> Hi, I have lost my private key due to a bad HD, what can i do to the key associated with my name and email on launchpad?
<jedc> I want to replace it with a new key.
#launchpad 2009-05-10
<ror> hi, I'm trying to follow the instructions on editing PGP keys
<ror> but it's failing at the send-key step saying it doesn't know of any keyservers
<ror> the page doesn't provide one to send it to though
<ror> the instructions on launchpad.net/~username/+editphpkeys
<ror> launchpad.net/~username/+editpgpkeys rather :)
<wgrant> ror: Try '--keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com', or see https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<ror> thanks
<ror> yay, worked great thanks
<ror> grrr now it's trying to generate a sig using my old email address :(
<ror> I've changed the "default key" in ubuntu's settings but that's not helped and I can't work out from the man page how to pick the right one!
<wgrant> ror: 'it'?
<ror> I mean gpg --clearsign foo is trying to use my old email address; there's a gpg --default-key option but I can't get my head around that; I'll wander over to #pgp :)
<blacknred0> i got the following error trying to upload my package "Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused"
<blacknred0> any thoughts?
<vadi2> launchpad is refusing my ppa upload... related to the bug?
<blacknred0> vadi2, i just had the same problem
<blacknred0> did you get an [Errno 111]?
<vadi2> yeah.
<lifeless> whats the email address for send merge requests to ?
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review#Proposing%20a%20merge doesn't seem to list it..
<blacknred0> vadi2, same error that i got
<ovnicraft> hi folks where is the core of launchpad to download? i tried with lauchpad-project but i see many branchs
<vadi2> pretty sure "your own launchpad" isn't an option yet
<lifeless> ovnicraft: the lp source code hasn't been released yet. Its coming soon
<ovnicraft> vadi2, so what more tools i can use, i get my own loggerhead :)
<vadi2> you can get your own loggerhead, yeah
<lifeless> ovnicraft: you could just use launchpad :)
 * ovnicraft is lp user :)
<wgrant> Indeed, germanium's poppy seems to be broken, so PPA uploads are impossible.
<wgrant> lifeless: merge@code.launchpad.net is the address, but I don't remember how I discovered that.
<lifeless> wgrant: right
<lifeless> wgrant: I've filed a bug ;)
<wgrant> lifeless: I suppose there isn't much chance of finding a LOSA for a PPA upload issue on a weekend, is there?
<lifeless> someone should be getting pages
<lifeless> how can you tell its germanium
<wgrant> lifeless: Because germanium is ppa.launchpad.net, AFAIK.
<lifeless> wgrant: so you're speculating ? :)
<wgrant> lifeless: No, the PTR tells me I'm right.
<lifeless> no, I mean about the cause
<lifeless> that its poppy specifically
<lifeless> anyhow, we can escalate
<wgrant> poppy is the FTP server, and it has a habit of dieing unexpectedly.
<lifeless> how long has it been down
<wgrant> And I don't have much faith in the alerts, unless things have changed recently.
<lifeless> you gotta have faith, faith, faith
<wgrant> I only noticed it 10 minutes ago, but the earliest report in here is nearly 20 minutes ago.
<blacknred0> ok... hopefully will be up soon
<lifeless> so you're getting errors connecting to ftp?
<blacknred0> i do
<lifeless> ok
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes, ppa.launchpad.net:21 is refusing connections.
<blacknred0> error 111, connection refuse
<lifeless> I've sent a pst
<lifeless> I'll look up the escalation details in 10 or 15; it is sunday after all and I need lunch
<wgrant> lifeless: Thanks.
<blacknred0> lifeless, thnx.
<lifeless> wgrant: still down?
<blacknred0> lifeless, yeap, still down.
<lifeless> blacknred0: please try now
<blacknred0> lifeless, ;) now it worked :)
<blacknred0> thnx
<lifeless> thanks spm
<spm> lifeless: np
<spm> yay. and codebounce is showing red for 3 mins as well.
<wgrant> Thanks spm, lifeless.
<sianis> hi
<sianis> is there a rosetta developer here?
<Kmos> OOPS-1226E348
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1226E348
<Kmos> when translating with edge disabled
<box02> Hi all
<box02> can I upload my ppa for Debian?
<box02> instead of Ubuntu
<Kmos> box02: yes
<Kmos> launchpad != ubuntu
<box02> Kmos: how, could you please tell me?
<LarstiQ> box02: except for PPA there aren't Debian suites.
<Kmos> but he can test the package to see if it will work in debian :)
<LarstiQ> sure, but that's not the same
<box02> LarstiQ; so, they would be only for Ubuntu.
<LarstiQ> box02: not exactly
<box02> aha
<LarstiQ> box02: the thing you are missing is a complete mirror of Debian, which means you can't use build-dependencies as they are in Debian
<box02> so I shouldn't upload for Debian, isn't it?
<Kmos> box02: better to configure an debian pbuilder in your machine
<LarstiQ> box02: but if you make a package that works on Ubuntu and Debian, then you could tell your Debian users to use that Ubuntu package
<box02> LarstiQ: aha
<LarstiQ> box02: there certainly is a desire to make Debian more of a first-class citizen
<box02> LarstiQ: aha
<box02> thank you so much Kmos and LarstiQ :)
<Kmos> np
<Kmos> translations should be broken is some way
<Kmos> OOPS-1226A421
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1226A421
<box02> and also my package is not authenticated when I installed from synaptic package manager, Is that normal?
<box02> although I imported the repository key to synaptic keyring.
<box02> sorry for my english
<LarstiQ> your english is understandable, don't worry.
<box02> thanks :)
<LarstiQ> box02: I haven't kept track of the package signing, I thought all PPAs were supposed to sign new packages nowadays.
<LarstiQ> box02: does it say it is signed but you don't have the key, or it isn't signed?
<box02> I mean I uploaded my ppa to launchpad with my signature to our team ppa
<box02> the package was accepted.
<LarstiQ> box02: ah, the binaries that ppa build get signed with a key that is only in Launchpad, not the same key you signed your source upload with.
<LarstiQ> box02: it would be scary if they did, since Launchpad is not supposed to have your secret key.
<LarstiQ> box02: is that what you were asking?
<box02> yeah, it is.
<box02> but I signed my package with my email and launchpad ID key
<box02> but my team ppa repository key is another one.
 * LarstiQ nods
<Kmos> box02: you should use your PPA key, because Launchpad don't know your private key
<Kmos> better.. it knows... it just can't use the secret key, only the public one
 * LarstiQ blinks
<LarstiQ> Kmos: excuse me?
<Kmos> LarstiQ: hmmm.. maybe wrong
<LarstiQ> you use your own key to sign package uploads with, it is the only key you have that Launchpad can identify you with (assuming you've told it it is yours)
<box02> yes
<box02> I did it with my key as you said
<LarstiQ> box02: then you did good :)
<box02> :)
<box02> yes I did good and uploading is also accepted.
<box02> but why it is un-authenticate in synaptic package manager?
<box02> let's say .. like when I install skype before
<Kmos> you've followed these instructions? "This repository is signed with __KEY_HERE__ OpenPGP key. Follow these instructions  for installing packages from this PPA."
<box02> some package like skype , it shows me un-authenticate.
<box02> Kmos: so this mean, uploading with my key .. but installing with PPA repository key, right?
<LarstiQ> box02: yes
<LarstiQ> box02: is it a package you've uploaded a long time ago, or recently?
<Kmos> box02: right
<box02> LarstiQ + Kmos: aha
<box02> I uploaded it recently
<LarstiQ> box02: if recently, I don't know what is going on, and would file a question on launchpad (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion)
<Kmos> box02: because you upload with your public key. and repository has another key.
<box02> yes.
<LarstiQ> Kmos: afaik unauthenticated happens when it isn't signed at all
<LarstiQ> which is not what I'd expect
<LarstiQ> box02: which package/ppa is this?
<box02> I can show you my package
<box02> https://launchpad.net/~zawgyi-kb/+archive/ppa
<box02> there is
<box02> you can see
<box02> my key and the ppa repo key are not the same
<Kmos> LarstiQ: maybe some problem with soyuz
<Kmos> the package is signed, no doubt
<box02> I uploaded my package not to my PPA, but to my team PPA
<box02> yes Kmos
<LarstiQ> box02: I'd ask the Launchpad people, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
 * LarstiQ can't see what is going on
<Kmos> box02: so isn't the repository you mentioned
<box02> LarstiQ: yes I will ask them.
<box02> Kmos: I mean ,, my public key ID is 00F020A6,
<box02> the ID key  1024R/55E16302 is to install the package
<box02> is there something wrong?
<box02> should be the same?
<Kmos> box02: no.. your key is only yours, the launchpad PPA (personal or team), each one has a different key
<Kmos> you need to import your team ppa key to your system.
<LarstiQ> Kmos: I did that: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 55E16302
<box02> Kmos: yes, I import it to my system ( my gpa and also my synaptic package manager )
<LarstiQ> Kmos: but still apt-get complained it couldn't authenticate it
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Did you apt-get update afterwards?
<LarstiQ> wgrant: ooh, good point
<wgrant> LarstiQ: the signatures are only checked at update-time; Release.gpg isn't stored locally AFAIK.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: now I did, still unauthenticated
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Alright, let's see what I can discover.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> That PPA isn't signed.
<box02> yes, what should I do for it?
<wgrant> And I only know of one way that can happen - the latest publishing happened before the key was generated.
<wgrant> So, if you delete and restore (using the 'Copy packages' feature), it will be signed.
<wgrant> (the PPA key is generated by a separate cron job, so PPAs don't actually have keys initially)
<LarstiQ> can that happen when, as box02 said, the package was recently uploaded?
<LarstiQ> ah ok
<wgrant> If it was uploaded moments after the PPA was created, it's quite possible.
<box02> so I copy it to another ppa and delete,, paste back to the old place, isn't it?
<wgrant> box02: You can just delete it, and copy the deleted package back into your archive. No need to copy it elsewhere first; you can copy deleted sources.
<wgrant> Bonus points for doing it in the next 50 seconds.
<wgrant> (if you do, it will be signed in just a couple of minutes)
<box02> wowwwwwwwwwwwww
<box02> I will do it :) :D
<box02> this could be :)
<box02> thank you so much you all :)
<box02> I appreciate you all very much :)
<wgrant> I suspect it's a bug that it let it publish before the key existed, though.
<box02> yes,
<box02> I could be exactly
<box02> thanks a lot wgrant. :)
<wgrant> box02: np
<box02> I will do it :)
<bencrisford> I can't get on lists.launchpad.net.  Is that just me or can you guys not do it either?
<bencrisford> It says the security certificate expired yesterday
<bencrisford> im using epiphany
<wgrant> bencrisford: There's a bug filed; apparently they changed over the main servers, but missed a couple.
<wgrant> bencrisford_: There's a bug filed; apparently they changed over the main servers, but missed a couple.
<mwhudson> wgrant: how do you find out about all this stuff?
<mwhudson> i guess you actually read bugmail, unlike me
<mwhudson> ...
<wgrant> mwhudson: I read bugmail.
<wgrant> private-ppa and lists at least were missed.
<mwhudson> wgrant: for all of launchpad-project?
<wgrant> mwhudson: rosetta and various other bits get hidden away, but I do read most of it. It doesn't take long, means I know what's going on, and can complain early if people are doing something questionable.
<mwhudson> i think party of my problem is thunderbird, actually
<mwhudson> (and imapssl to london)
<wgrant> mwhudson: I ditched Thunderbird for Evolution a few months ago. IMAP with TLS to the US, here, and it's quite usable.
<wgrant> Evolution has improved a lot over the past 18 months or so.
<mwhudson> wgrant: interesting
<wgrant> mwhudson: Plus Evolution doesn't look awful.
<mwhudson> oh look thunderbird is grey and non-responive
<wgrant> mwhudson: Mozilla products love to do that :(
<mwhudson> oh, other detail: i have no idea what my work email password is :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<mwhudson> oh tbird can tell me
 * mwhudson thinks about the relative size of all his mail and his monthly download limit
<savvas> mwhudson: try the ssss package :)
<mwhudson> savvas: ?
<savvas> http://point-at-infinity.org/ssss/demo.html
<savvas> you split your passwords in 10 different strings
<savvas> and if you have say 7 of them (threshold) you get to see it :P
<mwhudson> hmm
<box02> Hi Hi
<savvas> (ssss is binary in terminal btw)
<wgrant> box02: Did it work?
<box02> wowwwwwww
<box02> it is fantastic :D
<box02> it works perfectly :D
<box02> Now I got Authenticated :D
<wgrant> box02: Excellent.
<box02> thank you so much indeed wgrant !! :)
<lifeless> wgrant: you haven't looked at evo's code, obviously.
<box02> You're geek !! :)
<wgrant> lifeless: I remember you complaining while hacking it at UDS...
<lifeless> wgrant: yes :)
<box02> I'm happy now.
<wgrant> box02: Bug #374395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374395 in soyuz "New PPAs can be published unsigned" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374395
<box02> wgrant: aha
<lifeless> wgrant: I really should overhaul the damn thing, wouldn't be that hard : write good nonblocking code from the start
<box02> how I can check?
<wgrant> lifeless: But Evo works better than TB. And I don't imagine TB's code is pretty either.
<wgrant> box02: Check what?
<lifeless> wgrant: BUT, I know that trap. been down it before (VCS's)
<wgrant> lifeless: Heh.
<box02> wgrant: that bug?
<wgrant> box02: What do you mean by 'check'?
<box02> wgrant: fix?
<box02> ;)
<mwhudson> wgrant, lifeless: it's a mua, of course almost everything about it is terrible
<box02> wgrant: I would like to know where I see that bug report?
<lifeless> mwhudson: yes, of course.
<wgrant> box02: See the link that ubottu posted a second later.
<lifeless> mind you I have enough hobby projects for now.
<lifeless> and the next 1000 years or so
<wgrant> mwhudson: True, true.
<box02> wgrant: aha
<lifeless> back to libvfs I go
<lifeless> nearly at the point of having all the core idioms sorted out
<mwhudson> lifeless: i'm not sure that anything involving a hobby project can significantly affect the mua landscape :/
<lifeless> mwhudson: there's a theory that good libraries can make apps better
<mwhudson> true
<lifeless> theres another theory that both thunderbird and evo are huge piles of NIH
<wgrant> lifeless: What did they reinvent?
<lifeless> wgrant: smtp, pop3, imap4, mail folder indexing, mail folder caching, io operation cancelling
<lifeless> wgrant: off the top of my head and without looking for other things
<wgrant> lifeless: Shh.
<box02> wgrant: I see that bug report now.
<wgrant> Thanks for the quick triage on that, cprov.
<box02> wgrant: I have to write something there?
<lifeless> wgrant: for instance. 'camel'.
<cprov> wgrant: thank you for filing the bug and helping box02.
<wgrant> box02: No, I was just pointing it out to you.
<wgrant> cprov: np
<box02> wgrant: thanks wgrant for your help
<lifeless> wgrant: for instance. libsmtp.
<wgrant> lifeless: I've heard of that, but I don't want to go into the inner workings of my least-hated mail client, as that would mean finding out just how bad it is...
<lifeless> apt-get install libsmtp
<lifeless> -> fail
<lifeless> perl at least has a library
<wgrant> box02: np
<box02> wgrant: :-)
<lifeless> and just continuing to grovel, I find libetpan13. Totally unobvious name
<wgrant> lifeless: I'm not sure it's awfully easy to write a universally useful high-level C networking library.
<lifeless> wgrant: layers are good
<box02> ok well, bye for now all, see you. Have a nice day!
<wgrant> box02: See you.
<box02> bye wgrant, see you.
<lifeless> also 'do one thing well'. etpan does smtp + pop3 + nntp + imap + mbox/mh/maildir + MIME
<wgrant> Right, that doesn't seem smart.
<lifeless> totally conflated with lots of stuff
<wgrant> SMTP + POP3 + IMAP, perhaps.
<lifeless> nooo
<lifeless> SMTP.
<lifeless> do it well, do it right.
<lifeless> if there is common code for pop3, have two libraries. I hear libraries can depend.
<wgrant> Few do.
<wgrant> cprov: For the PPA build status indicator, is the publishing data only required to show when the binaries are awaiting publishing?
<cprov> wgrant: yes
<cprov> wgrant: one of the built-in status of the PPA build-status icon.
<wgrant> cprov: Hrm.
<cprov> wgrant: do you think we should continue to present rejected uploaded in that list ?
<wgrant> I can see why that join would be expensive.
<wgrant> cprov: I don't think there's any point in showing them, no.
<wgrant> cprov: Is it showing all SPRs?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, in a very rudimentary/broken selection approach.
<wgrant> cprov: That explains things.
<wgrant> Anyway, I don't think rejected uploads should be shown, because they don't really exist.
<cprov> wgrant: exactly, they are not something that should concern users visiting that specific page
<wgrant> cprov: And I suppose that join wouldn't be too expensive.
<lifeless> cprov: what do you think of showing builder status on the build record page, rather than having to click through?
<wgrant> Hmmm, interesting confusion by vila in bug #289148. It appears to not be obvious enough that the bit in the signature is actually the description of the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289148 in launchpad-registry "Can't figure out how to upload ssh keys" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289148
<cprov> wgrant: it's manageable in the PPA pages, it should be ok on Person:+packages too.
<wgrant> cprov: Particularly as +packages only shows 90 SPRs at most.
<cprov> lifeless: it is presented, isn't it ?  as text, not a fancy icon
<lifeless> cprov: I mean the log
<wgrant> lifeless: You mean the build log tail>
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I've always thought that would make sense.
<lifeless> cprov: if its building, the status is useless without looking at the log :)
<lifeless> well useless is harsh
<wgrant> And be particularly nice if it actually stored the build log progressively, and did AJAX updates like the OpenSUSE Build Service.
<lifeless> I mean, it would be much nicer not to have to click to see that its up to <wherever> in the build
<cprov> lifeless: oh, misread your comment. Showing the buildlog tail on 'building' build pages ... Yes, good idea.
<cprov> lifeless: otherwise you always have to go to the builder page.
<cprov> wgrant: uhm, yes, that's cool, but megs of text in a postgres row is bad.
<wgrant> cprov: That's true, and I suppose librarian doesn't really fit.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, but we can 'find a way' ... it's not rocket-science, afterall.
 * wgrant -> dinner
<cprov> lifeless: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/194262
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 194262 in soyuz "Page for build that hasn't finished is cryptic about its status" [Medium,Triaged]
<lifeless> cprov: ah, just dup my new bug then
<lifeless> cprov: surely its just the current tail, but use ajax to refresh
<lifeless> could optimise by also storing a 'byte offset' counter in the db; if the offset overlaps with what the client alrady has only send some of the tail snapshot
<lifeless> otherwise send it all
<cprov> lifeless: right, please comment that in the bug :)
<lifeless> which one?
<lifeless> cprov: which bug should I put that comment in
<cprov> lifeless: add that to the same bug (194262)
<lifeless> cprov: bug 374412 - should I dup that with 194262?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374412 in soyuz "show build tail on build record pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374412
<cprov> lifeless: yes, sure.
<lifeless> I filed that before you looked up the other :)
<cprov> lifeless: right, the old one has other features that will be nice to have.
<lifeless> shiny new dup window
<LarstiQ> wgrant: thanks about the ppa key cronjob btw, I learned something :)
<wgrant> LarstiQ: The bug has a more informative answer from cprov; did you see it?
<LarstiQ> wgrant: no, I'll go read some backlog
<wgrant> Bug #374395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374395 in soyuz "New PPAs can be published unsigned" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374395
<wgrant> LarstiQ: ^^
<goshawk> hi, where is it supposed to add arm support to ppa?
<LarstiQ> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> goshawk: I believe an architecture can only be supported for PPA building if it is supported for virtualisation using Xen. I think there's an ongoing project to port Xen to ARM, but it's not there yet.
<goshawk> wgrant: Opensuse/Opensource build system does it pretty good, can't launchpad use the same technology
<goshawk> ?
<goshawk> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS2525419053.html
<wgrant> Ah, finally found something useful.
<wgrant> It looks like they're using qemu; that's workable, but probably very slow.
<wgrant> http://lizards.opensuse.org/2008/11/18/arm-support-for-opensuse-buildservice-and-opensuse/
<wgrant> cprov: Have you any existing armel PPA plans?
<cprov> wgrant: no concrete plans yet, but I'm expecting some pressure on it during UDS
<wgrant> cprov: That's what I suspected.
<cprov> wgrant: qemu is an alternative, but I'm not sure we can use it in the same way we do for xen-machines
<goshawk> well, i'm working with OBS
<goshawk> and it's very fast
<goshawk> i think that it uses kvm
<wgrant> cprov: How would it be different?
<wgrant> KVM cannot work across architectures (except i386/amd64)
<goshawk> and i've to build packages in ppa and then import in OBS for armv5
<cprov> wgrant: qemu would run within our  xen-instance to guarantee security
<cprov> s/security/isolation
<wgrant> cprov: I suppose that's a good idea. But that only makes it a little bit different.
<cprov> wgrant: right, maybe that's not much ...
<wgrant> If only Soyuz was to be open source like OBS...
 * cprov escapes for lunch ...
<wgrant> cprov: What are you doing in here on a weekend, anyway?
<lifeless> gnight
<wgrant> Night lifeless.
<MiserySalin> could an admin review our .pot template? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gmpc/trunk/+imports
<gnomefreak> ANy launchpad site problems known? for some reason i click on Save Changes on  bug report and it doesnt change. lower left corner of browser says done and doesnt change as well.
<gnomefreak> it looks as if its only bug pages
<gnomefreak> thats odd it works in seamonkey but not firefox
<RachedTN> Hello, Could anyone help me with this : https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/70669    , thanks :)
<mneptok> RachedTN: how active is the project? it could be moved, but that will require a Launchpad admin. if the project doesn't have a lot of data yet, you could just create a new project with the correct name and close the other.
<RachedTN> mneptok: the project is very avtive and it contains a lot of data.
<mneptok> RachedTN: understood. i guess you need a Launchpad admin.
<RachedTN> mneptok: yes :)
 * mneptok is not one. sorry.
<RachedTN> thanks for the answer :) , I will wait :)
<mneptok> hamdulillah
<cprov> wgrant: I was intimidated by your last comment :)
<rockstar> RachedTN, there usually isn't someone around on the weekends to help you rename projects, but come Monday, this will probably get dealt with.
<RachedTN> rockstar: ok, thnks
<RachedTN> and keep the good works guys :)
<AdamDH> hi all, I have uploaded packages to my PPA but I have not had any emails yet, is it just been slow?
<maxb> AdamDH: upload processing takes place every 5 minutes, allow time for the email to reach you after that, considering how slow/fast your email provider is at getting incoming email to your inbox
<maxb> If you still don't have anything, be very certain that the .changes file was correctly signed with a key known to launchpad - if it isn't, you won't get any feedback at all.
<AdamDH> thanks maxb I will check
<AdamDH> thanks again maxb looks like my key was wrong
<AdamDH> I am a little confused I am trying to upload hal-applesmc - 0.14-0ubuntu1~mactel-support1~jaunty1 hal-applesmc - 0.14-0ubuntu1~mactel-support1~intrepid1 but the intrepid one keeps getting rejected with is already accepted in ubuntu/intrepid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. Any ideas why?
<maxb> AdamDH: Because you uploaded that version in March ?
<loic-m> What's the dput option to tell it not to upload the orig.tar.gz (since the orig.tar.gz is the same as the one in karmic repositories)?
<loic-m> (I've read the man page and googled to no avail)
<maxb> loic-m: It's not actually a dput option. You make this decision at the time of building the .changes file
<loic-m> maxb: thanks. So it's just an option of debuild?
<maxb> -sd I think
<artfwo> -sa it is
<maxb> or you can edit the .changes manually and re-sign it
<maxb> artfwo: No, -sa is the opposite
<loic-m> I use debuild -S -sa and it upload the archive, so not -sa at least
<artfwo> oops, misread it sorry :)
<loic-m> maxb: thanls a lot
<loic-m> funny the debuild man page doesn't talk about -sa or -sd options...
<maxb> loic-m: That's because debuild is just a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage
<loic-m> maxb: thanks. i'll read that man page then
<loic-m> you were right about -sd
<lifeless> loic-m: just make sure you have foo_version.orig.tar.gz
<lifeless> and dpkg-source will generate a diff
<loic-m> yes, it's been working ok now
<loic-m> I'm just testing some rdepends in a ppa so it's straightforward
<maxb> Hmm, PPA's aren't ideal for that sort of testing... too much waiting! Just do it locally :-)
<loic-m> Can't test all arch locally ;) and my bw is limited. Builds are actually not bad tonight
<savvas> bug 374627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374627 in launchpad "[edge] doesn't list the sponsors teams in bug report sidebar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374627
<wgrant> cprov: Good.
#launchpad 2010-05-10
<bencer> i've tried to dget linux_2.6.24-27.69.dsc from lp several times and always orig.tar.gz files on file size, could be corrupted there ?
<wgrant> bencer: Which link were you using?
<bencer> wgrant: dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/linux_2.6.24-27.69.dsc
<wgrant> bencer: That's... slightly concerning.
<wgrant> Let's see.
<bencer> dpkg-source: error: File ./linux_2.6.24.orig.tar.gz has size 59078927 instead of expected 59085601
<wgrant> Yeah, I get the same.
<bencer> wgrant: any idea on what's wrong ? who could fix that ?
<wgrant> bencer: I'm digging around, but I suspect I need someone with more access.
<wgrant> bigjools: There appear to be two linux_2.6.24.orig.tar.gzs in the primary archive. This is probably bad.
<bigjools> Oo
<bigjools> different md5?
<wgrant> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/search?digest=ccccdc4759fd780a028000a1b7b15dbd9c60363b and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/search?digest=b7b63f52551f9e4bf2e5ba902f8385fbefc5d80c
<bigjools> fuck sake
<wgrant> ccccdc4759fd780a028000a1b7b15dbd9c60363b is in the a.u.c pool.
<wgrant> But the first one returned by getFileByName is b7b63[...]
<wgrant> Can you tell which SPRs reference the latter one?
 * bigjools does some sql fu
<wgrant> All updates seem to use the former, and it's in the pool, which suggests that the latter was present early on and then deleted.
<wgrant> bigjools: Thanks.
<wgrant> StevenK: This is why we need your fixes!
<wgrant> Also, the data model sucks.
 * StevenK is investigating so he can do some QA with and without his branch
<wgrant> How'd that go last night?
<StevenK> wgrant: I faceplanted after I got tests passing and pushed
<wgrant> Heh, good policy.
 * wgrant looks.
<wgrant> Is loggerhead dead?
<spm> yup
<spm> wgrant: give it a whirl now?
<wgrant> Still sucks, but that might be the UDS proxy...
<wgrant> Yes, works now.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<bigjools> wgrant: b7b63f52551f9e4bf2e5ba902f8385fbefc5d80c is referenced by a superseded package
<wgrant> bigjools: That should still be impossible :/
<bigjools> not entirely sure how we managed to do that
<wgrant> It's easy to do.
<wgrant> Even after StevenK's work.
<bigjools> my point :)
<bigjools> 2.6.24-5.9 is the superseded version of linux
<wgrant> I guess it was deleted before the followupWas it deletHm. It wasn't deleted?
<bigjools> and now I need to stop typing until my pain meds kick in
<wgrant> Er, what.
<wgrant> Ctrl+U did not work :(
<wgrant> So, I wouldn't have expected the different orig.tar.gz to be accepted unless all the old ones had been Deleted.
<bencer> wgrant: could you ping me back when you fix the linux source package thing ?
<wgrant> bencer: I can't fix it. It's not compeletely possible to fix. Try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.24.orig.tar.gz instead.
<Piotras> Hi! Anyone willing to help with signing PPA CoC ?
<jml> nigelbabu, popey: the login cert looks just fine to me
<nigelbabu> jml: was fixed earlier :)
<nigelbabu> jml: wgrant popped in and asked the good folks at #canonical-sysadmin :)
<jml> nigelbabu, good good :)
<nigelbabu> jml: can you remind jcastro I mailed him stuff he might want to look at before the Lp patch session?
<nigelbabu> (or i'll have to say tht through IRC)
<jml> nigelbabu, if I see him, I will
<nigelbabu> jml: thanks :)
<easter_egg> henninge, good morning o/
<easter_egg> buenos dias \o
<easter_egg> bonne journée \o/
<easter_egg> buongiorno /o/
<easter_egg> ohaio gossaimassay!
<easter_egg> Zao Chen Hao \o\
<Piotras> who can I ask to reactivate CoC signature?
<Piotras> stub, can you reactivate CoC signature?
<easter_egg> henninge, XD
<henninge> easter_egg: Hi! ;)
<easter_egg> you lost my happy good morning ;~
<easter_egg> henninge, hi =]
<henninge> easter_egg: I am busy right now, sorry. :/
<easter_egg> you readed my e-mail?
<easter_egg> read*
<rdz> hi all. is this the right channel for ppa packaging related questions?
<noodles775> rdz, it depends on the question (ie. if it's specific to ppas), but shoot :) ).
<rdz> noodles775, thanks
<rdz> how can a src package be published in many series? do i have to upload several times, while each time changing the package name and adapting debian/changelog?
<bigjools> copy it between series
<rdz> bigjools, yeah, but then it says, that package with the same name already exists
<bigjools> upload to the oldest series and promote it upwards, assuming the code still works
<bigjools> copy with binaries?
<rdz> bigjools, sorry, but i still don't get it: when i copy from myppa to myppa, i will always trigger that error.. no?
<bigjools> rdz: as long as the same version doesn't exist it should work
<bigjools> intra-archive copying that is
<bigjools> but you need to specify which series to copy to of course
<rdz> yeah, of course...
<rdz> bigjools, so you say that this should work, when i start at the lowest series....
<rdz> and copy it upwards
 * bigjools wonders if you're hitting StevenK's bug :)
<rdz> i don't know about StevenK's bug
<bigjools> he does :D
<rdz> what i don't get: is copy mechanism supposed to rename packaga sources, when they're copied intra-ppa?
<bigjools> no, it just re-publishes the sources and binaries in the new series
<rdz> but the changelog will still mention only the original series?
<maxb> yes
<maxb> and the effect of StevenK's bug is that copying is basically broken right now, in all but a few edge cases
<rdz> hm..ok thanks
<rdz> maxb, good to know.... so i am happy now, that i came ask here..:-)
<easter_egg> henninge, I created a new account and requested to merge again
<easter_egg> Something is strange
<easter_egg> I received two of tree e-mail confirmations
<rdz> then i have another problem: the package i want to publish in my ppa depends on a version of another package, that is only available in lucid upwards. however, i would like to provide my package also for karmic and downwards. is there a way to simply copy the package src of that package from ubuntu lucid to myppa karmic etc?
<easter_egg> three*
<easter_egg> henninge, the three e-mail is the @googlemail.com
<easter_egg> is my account? Or today the launchpad is getting some trouble to send emails to gmail?
<henninge> easter_egg: the problem is not in the Launchpad accounts but in the openID authentication. I have been trying to get somedoy who can help with that.
<bigjools> rdz: you can, yes, but there's no guarantee it will work
<bigjools> backporting is a bit of an art
<rdz> bigjools, what you mean? and how can i do it? the 'copy package' site doesn't let me choose from ubuntu
<rdz> bigjools, you mean , when this package has itself other depencencies as well?
<bigjools> yes, it's not supported really since the web UI will time out
<bigjools> there's a hidden URL, you can use it if you can find it :)
<rdz> i mean, the not so nice/smart way is to download the sources to my box and make a src package myself..
<bigjools> for this sort of question you're better off talking to a MOTU
<rdz> bigjools, ok. thanks
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> hope it works out for you
<easter_egg> henninge, I hope it will be work now. I will tell you later...
<easter_egg> I have another problem now
<easter_egg> I can't activate the mailing list of the team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br.am/+mailinglist
<easter_egg> why?
<wgrant> easter_egg: Whta does it do when you try?
<maxb> rdz: Actually, downloading the source package and editing it *is* the nice way
<easter_egg> This team's mailing list is being deactivated.
<maxb> First, you really really should use a unique version when you backport something
<easter_egg> wgrant, this
<maxb> To distinguish it from the real lucid build
<easter_egg> I'm not the team owner, but I have admin permissions...
<easter_egg> maybe it can be the cause?
<maxb> Second, it's quite possible you may have to tweak things to make it build in older distroseries
<easter_egg> wgrant, ?
<wgrant> easter_egg: It sounds like one of the backend processes isn't working at the moment.
<easter_egg> lol
<easter_egg> wgrant, I will try later
<rdz> maxb, i see. thanks!
<rdz> maxb, would it be correct, when the original lucid package's version still supersedes the version of my ppa's pacakge?
<easter_egg> henninge, my account is working now after the new merging..
<maxb> I don't understand that question
<easter_egg> but I need two things to totally fix this
<easter_egg> in fact, just one thing =]
<easter_egg> someone from login.ubuntu.com here?
<maxb> easter_egg: No, those people are never on IRC. Which rather sucks.
<easter_egg> ;P
<easter_egg> I need that someone delete two thinks to me
<rdz> "<maxb> First, you really really should use a unique version when you backport something". I got the version should differ, but what would be better? if the backported version is lower or higher than the original lucid package's version?
<maxb> It should most definitely be lower. This is so that when someone with your backport installed upgrades to lucid, it is properly replaced by the lucid version
<maxb> This is usually accomplished via the useful feature that ~ in a version string is special, being less than 'end of string'
<maxb> i.e. if lucid carries 1.0-1, a typical backport looks like 1.0-1~hardy1
<maxb> The fact that ubuntu releases are named in alphabetic order ensures that upgrades between backports targetted at different series works
<rdz> maxb, many thanks.. that makes a lot of sense to me
<lifeless> barry: http://gems.github.com/ - follow both links
<easter_egg> when I be activate the mailing list of this team? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br.am/+mailinglist
<easter_egg> its look like strange
<easter_egg> henninge, thanks for help... I sended an email to you with the question answered
<henninge> easter_egg: I saw that. Glad it finally works for you! I am sorry for the trouble. :)
<easter_egg> henninge, no problem.. I will try to contribute to launchpad for help with problems like that
<easter_egg> somehow, the bug still exists, so I still have work ahead
<easter_egg> for now, I got joined in all the groups that the brazilian council suggests and joined and another teams like launchpad-beta-testers =]
<easter_egg> henninge, I'll sleep a little. Later I will work and then come back to study the launchpad
<easter_egg> have a nice day
<easter_egg> good bye
<gnomefreak> timeing out :)
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting a timeout on bug report comments using edge
<gnomefreak> or without edge
<falktx> hi
<falktx> I recently received the task, at work, to get "alfresco" to work on linux
<falktx> to compile it I need sun-java
<falktx> so I copied partner's jave to the PPA
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/alfresco/
<falktx> is this ok?
<gnomefreak> falktx: use the java that is not in partner
<wgrant> falktx: Are you aware of the alfresco packages that are already in partner?
<gnomefreak> didnt we remove java from partner?
<jpds> gnomefreak: No, multiverse.
<wgrant> Sun Java was moved from multiverse to partner.
<gnomefreak> jpds: ah thanks
<gnomefreak> thanks wgrant
<gnomefreak> still timing out
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Which bug?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: bug 576072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576072 in firefox "Hidden files are saved as non-hidden files after downloading" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576072
<gnomefreak> tring to add comment
<wgrant> What was the text of the comment? And do you have an OOPS code?
<falktx> for enterprise work, sun-java is required
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it didnt give a code. hold on 1 sec
<falktx> and alfredo is available only for Karmic, not Lucid
<wgrant> Why do you need Sun Java?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: the text is at bug#576072_info_to_add
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Huh?
<wgrant> And it should have given you an OOPS code.
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> wgrant: text is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/431141/
<wgrant> gnomefreak: What's the text of the timeout page?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: and as for OOPS it just poped up a dialog saysing that it timed out and to try again later
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thats what im trying to add to bug report
<wgrant> A Firefox error?
<wgrant> Or a Launchpad thing with a title of "Timeout error"?
<wgrant> Or with a title of "Please try again"?
<gnomefreak> its working now
<wgrant> win 3
<gnomefreak> wgrant: little LP dialog with red text. i dont recall the exact error text but it is working now for some reason
<wgrant> gnomefreak: that had an OOPS IS.
<wgrant> Er, OOPS ID.
<gnomefreak> i didnt see one
<wgrant> There was one down the bottom.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: if it happens again ill copy it. i must have overlooked it
<gnomefreak> sorry
<davidstrauss> I need help resetting the password on a Launchpad utility account.
<davidstrauss> https://launchpad.net/~economist-bender
<davidstrauss> I'm happy to prove ownership by possession of the public key
<mok0> Is there another way I could port users?
<davidstrauss> i mean private key
<mok0> How many tables are involved in defining a user?
<davidstrauss> unfortunately, i have no idea what the email is set to
<wgrant> mok0: Huh?
<andrea-bs> gnomefreak, wgrant: error popups generated by AJAX don't show you the OOPS id
<wgrant> Porting users?
<wgrant> andrea-bs: Ah, an AJAX error, I see.
<mok0> wgrant: oops wrong channel :-) Thought I was in django
<jtimberman> I'm trying to copy packages in my PPA from lucid to karmic and I'm getting an OOPS.
<jtimberman> Ooh, I see OOPS mentioned in my scrollback..
<wgrant> jtimberman: Known -- fix is reviewed and in testing.
<jtimberman> wgrant: thanks
<jtimberman> wrt sun-java, some "enterprise" type shops are quite particular about that sort of thing for their apps.. but they should probably bundle their own jvm anyway :)
<falktx> i'll need it at least to compile it
<falktx> i can delete it later
<gnomefreak> andrea-bs: thanks
<falktx> or does a PPA can use partner packages?
<falktx> that would be cool... but I'm not sure if can be done
<wgrant> A PPA can't use partner packages directly.
<gnomefreak> you have to build them for PPA
<jtimberman> what bug # can i look at for the OOPS fix?
<wgrant> lamont: http://paste.ubuntu.com/431174/
<poolie> is it just me or is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel/changes having trouble?
<nigelbabu> poolie: mostly just you, but then codebrowse isn't really a strong component of LP
<nigelbabu> poolie: try abusing the F5 key
<poolie> mm, thanks
<m0n5t3r> hello, I need a word of advice: I debianized a pecl package, uploaded it, it compiles, but then launchpad complains that it has 2 files with timestamps too far in the past (they actually are set to 01-01-1970 in the original archive from pecl.php.net)
<m0n5t3r> so, I deleted the packages, did a touch on the source files and repacked the source, but now it gets rejected because the orig archive is already in the ppa
<m0n5t3r> what can I do?
<tsimpson> bump the version
<tsimpson> eg: 1.2.3a or 1.2.3rebuild
<lamont> bigjools:
<lamont> lychee will see.
<_kb9vqf> Any progress on the bug causing these: OOPS-1591K1678
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1591K1678
<_kb9vqf> ?
<davidstrauss> poolie: Any chance you can help me with a user access issue?
<bigjools> _kb9vqf: what is the context?
<_kb9vqf> bigjools: Trying to copy packages from a staging PPA to a distribution PPA
<bigjools> _kb9vqf: we have code that's fixing it, it'll be rolled out tomorrow
<_kb9vqf> Sounds good, thanks!
<bigjools> _kb9vqf: sorry for the trouble
<StevenK> _kb9vqf: Is it a timeout error?
<_kb9vqf> StevenK: No
<StevenK> Right, then ignore me, bigjools has the answer
<_kb9vqf> :-)
<poolie> davidstrauss: what is it?
<davidstrauss> poolie: I need to get the email address or a password reset for this account: https://launchpad.net/~economist-bender
<davidstrauss> poolie: I'm not sure what email I put on it.
<poolie> wait please
<davidstrauss> ok
<lamont> bigjools: WE WIN!
<bigjools> lamont: where do I collect my $1m?
<lamont> afk
<cperrin88> Hey, I'm having a problem with the Launchpad API
<cperrin88> more exactly requesting a request token
<maxb> You should be more detailed about your problem
<cperrin88> okay
<cperrin88> well I am sending my requst as described in https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests
<cperrin88> but my Client (Apach HTTP Commons) does not understand the response
<cperrin88> I'm unsure weather it's my fault, the lib's fault or the server's fault
<cperrin88> let me search the error
<cperrin88> DefaultRequestDirector(257): Authentication error: Unable to respond to any of these challenges: {oauth=WWW-Authenticate: OAuth realm="https://api.launchpad.net"}
<rockstar> cperrin88, are you using launchpadlib or another lib?
<cperrin88> I'm hacking the raw api
<rockstar> cperrin88, leonardr is probably your man then
<cperrin88> doesn't seem to be online
<cperrin88> I want to write a launchpad Android client
<rockstar> cperrin88, I've actually endeavored to do that.  Lemme see if I can find the code.
<cperrin88> rockstar: Got some code?
 * Penguin_Guy has just pushed his first bazaar branch.
#launchpad 2010-05-11
<erichammond> Getting "Error ID: OOPS-1592N472" trying to copy binary package to a different series on https://launchpad.net/~alestic/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1592N472
<ekilfoil> i'm trying to copy an upload from lucid to previous versions, and I'm getting this error: mangler 1.2.beta1~ppa0 in lucid (same version already building in the destination archive for Lucid)
<ekilfoil> i'm not sure i understand what that error means
<ekilfoil> hmm.. i may have figured it out
<ekilfoil> well.. i found out my error was caused by impatience... but now i get this: mangler-devel 1.2.beta1~ppa0 in lucid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<ekilfoil> jeez.. nevermind... my google-fu is weak and i shall go away into the darkness and repent
<nigelbabu> wgrant: can you take a poke at that script to see wat's going wrong?
<nigelbabu> (only if you have the time)
<wgrant> nigelbabu: Just about to have breakfast, but I'll look at it afterwards.
<nigelbabu> wgrant: thanks a lot :)
<cos^> is it possible to build both karmic and lucid package from same source?
<cos^> changelog has distribution name in each entry, i was just wondering if i could have both?
<nigelbabu> yes, I believe so
<maxb> cos^: No, it isn't
<maxb> The fundamental limitation is that you can't do two builds with the same version number.
<nigelbabu> maxb: can't we build for lucid from karmic source?
<maxb> Because if you did, you'd have two resulting binary packages which were different, but indistinguishable by name+version
<cos^> for example on maemo you can upload same source to different autobuilders
<nigelbabu> oh yeah, changelogs needs to be updated
<maxb> Thus, it's mandatory to tweak the version, thus, it's necessary to upload again
<maxb> I am unfamiliar with maemo. How does it distinguish the multiple results from the same source?
<cos^> maxb: the different maemo versions have different repos so that packages don't mix even if they have same name & version
<cos^> i'm not very familiar how exactly it works, but there are separate autobuilders for each maemo version
<cos^> and you can upload the same source for all of them
<cos^> well, i think i'll just quit making karmic releases. the users will understand.. :)
<cjwatson> thumper: re your answer to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/108475 - is this something that needs to be done by hand each time a vcs-imports branch is upgraded, or does it happen automatically eventually?
<cjwatson> thumper: (lp:partman-lvm seems to have had its hosted branches upgraded, but not lp:partman-md)
<aboudreault> hi, what the package status "Superseded" mean?
<cjwatson> aboudreault: normally that a newer version of the package has been published
<aboudreault> cjwatson, so the old package is not deleted automatically anymore ?
<cjwatson> superseded packages will be deleted soon if they're still in the published archive
<cjwatson> there's a delay
<aboudreault> sorry, not sure to understand "soon if they're still in the published archive". I'm seeing a package that I have replaced with a recent version on december 2009, still not deleted
<mwhudson> cjwatson: that answer only really applied for that specific time
<cos^> hm, any ideas why adding a ppa causes W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A697D653830D1E63 Launchpad?
<maxb> Because you didn't add the PPA's key
<maxb> ?
<maxb> oh, hrm, invalid, not unknown?
<cos^> shouldn't software sources automatically add the key?
<cos^> i think on some of my pc's it added it
<cjwatson> mwhudson: hmm.  do I need to reopen that ticket asking why I still can't push a 2a branch to lp:partman-md, then?
<maxb> What's the PPA in question?
<mwhudson> cjwatson: oh, hang on
<mwhudson> cjwatson: yes, that is something that needs to be done
<cos^> maxb: https://launchpad.net/~ville-ranki/+archive/siilihai
<mwhudson> cjwatson: requestMirror needs to be called on the branch over the api
<mwhudson> (i've done it for this one)
<cjwatson> mwhudson: so I can just do that with the script I have?
<cjwatson> AIR that isn't permissions
<cjwatson> permissioned
<mwhudson> cjwatson: right
<cjwatson> cool
<aboudreault> cjwatson, any idea about the superseded packages ?
<mwhudson> anyone can do that for any branch
<cjwatson> bit fiddly but ok
<mwhudson> cjwatson: the branch is updated now
<cjwatson> aboudreault: sorry, not sure
<cjwatson> thanks
<aboudreault> ok
<cjwatson> maybe we don't do death-row on ppas?  but you need an actual soyuz hacker rather than a cardboard one
<maxb> cos^: Looks fine to me, perhaps you were just downloading it at the same time it was being updated.
<cos^> maxb: possibly. i removed and re-added it in software sources but that didn't help
<cos^> i'm behind a http proxy, could it affect key downloading?
<cos^> for example karmic's update-manager couldn't use proxy and i had to use a patched version to ugprade
<cos^> and software center doesn't work also although synaptic works
<wgrant> cjwatson: We do run death row over PPAs.
<wgrant> aboudreault: Which PPA, which package?
<wgrant> There may be an old binary sitting around. I'll have a look if you give me details.
<aboudreault> wgrant, here's my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntugis-unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<wgrant> aboudreault: Which package?
<wgrant> There are quite a few there!
<wgrant> (name, version, seris are what I need)
<aboudreault> check all packages with status Superseded.. They are all deprecated.... take mapserver 5.4.2-2* in example
<wgrant> aboudreault: Which haven't actually been removed?
<aboudreault> all. mapserver - 5.4.2-1build1  , mapserver - 5.4.2-1build2 , mapserver - 5.4.2-2~karmic1 , mapserver - 5.4.1-2~hardy1
<aboudreault> (in the 5.4 branch I mean)
<aboudreault> I see also old mapserver 5.4.0-* ... same thing. deprecated.
<maxb> I have a vague recollection that PPAs keep some number of superseded packages published?
<wgrant> They don't.
<wgrant> I am investigating.
<aboudreault> ok
<wgrant> aboudreault: Hm, they look gone for me.
<wgrant> I don't see them at http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mapserver/
<wgrant> And all of those that you mentioned say that they've been removed ('Removed from disk on YYYY-MM-DD')
<aboudreault> Is it normal we still see them in the UI ?
<wgrant> aboudreault: Yes. A record of the package is kept forever.
<aboudreault> Ok, so everything is fine. Thanks for the explanation.
<jtimberman> ETA on OOPS fix for copying between distros in a PPA?
<jtimberman> Or is there a workaround?
<bcurtiswx> Are there any plans for launchpad to check when submitting a reply to a bug to see if someone posted before you and let you see any edits before posting yours in case they conflict?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: bug 28459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 28459 in malone "Handle mid-air collisions in bug reports" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28459
<bcurtiswx> micahg: an ancient bug.. wow.  thx
<noodles775> jtimberman: Hi, as I understand it, the fix should be landing on production during the next 24hrs.
<jtimberman> noodles775: i've been hearing that for the last three days.
<noodles775> jtimberman: sorry - I'm just going on the info I'm told. The fix has been ready, but there have been some issues landing it (ec2 instances disappearing)
<wgrant> win 39
<wgrant> Argh.
<gnomefreak> any chance 10.10 has been added to PPA?
<StevenK> gnomefreak: I think it is enabled.
<bigjools> it's enabled
<gnomefreak> oh ok thanks i didnt see it ill look again
<Nikratio> I want to use the same source package for building karmic and lucid packages in my ppa. I uploaded the lucid package and tried to copy it into "karmic" as "destination series", but I'm getting the error that "[pkg] in lucid (same version already building in the destination archieve for lucid)". What does this mean?
<bigjools> Nikratio: it means you need to wait for it to finish building before you can copy it
<Nikratio> Why is that? I just want to copy the source package and have it rebuild anyway.. (I selected "Rebuild the copied sources")
<bigjools> Nikratio: it's the way the system works - copying a source will always try to create a build for it, so for intra-archive copies you need to copy binaries which are not ready yet
<bigjools> ie you can't rebuild a source in the same archive
<bigjools> this is a consequence of a pool-based repository
<Nikratio> Hmm. I can't say that I understand, but I will just take it as a given. Thanks!
<bigjools> Nikratio: there is no way to store more than one binary for a single source version in pool-based repos
<nigelbabu> wgrant: um, where you able to find the time to take a peak at the script?
<BlindFreakazoid> hi there, this branch says "updating" for five days now: https://code.launchpad.net/~konradgraefe/pidgin-birthday-reminder/trunk :(
<BlindFreakazoid> translation import seems to stop working too
<BlindFreakazoid> is there anything I can do? Or is this a known/common problem?
<purvesh> can some one help me ?
<purvesh> how can i start my own new translation Group. ,purvesh
<_kb9vqf> bigjools: Any news on the fix for the bug preventing copying of packages from a staging PPA to a distribution PPA?
<wgrant> _kb9vqf: The fix has landed on db-devel.
<wgrant> So it should be cherrypicked soon.
<wgrant> (that is, it landed three hours ago)
<_kb9vqf> wgrant: So I should try again tomorrow?
 * _kb9vqf has had the KDE3/Trinity release held up for a week now because of this bug :-(
<purvesh> can some one help me to opening new Translation Team ?
<thumper> purvesh: the translation guys tend to work european time
 * thumper knows very little about translations
<purvesh> thumper, hey thanx for reply. i m from india so can u tell me after how many hours they are available ?
<thumper> purvesh: well, jtv normally comes online in about 6-7h from now
<thumper> purvesh: danilo is at UTC+2 TZ
<purvesh> ok
<purvesh> thumper, hey you can help me ?
<thumper> purvesh: probably not (if it is to do with translations)
<thumper> I know about code though
<purvesh> thumper, see i have just Fill the support Request just help me for filling that . if u dont mind ?
<thumper> what are you filling out?
<purvesh> thumper, see the private message
<abli> Hi! when submitting to my launchpad ppa, I got a "Rejected: Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any" error, even though the same got accepted to before, and for other distributions
<abli> Did something special happen? I don't see what I did differently to get this error
<thumper> abli: sorry no idea, and all the guys that deal with this are at UDS
<abli> The main question is, is it something wrong with launchpad, or with my submission?
<crimsun> please pastebin your dsc and _source.changes
<easter_egg> Hi again, someone can check this link https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/110664 for me?
<easter_egg> I should to assignee this question to another?
<thumper> easter_egg: ubuntu mailing lists are not normally handled through launchapd
<thumper> easter_egg: but through ubuntu.com
<thumper> and the community team
<lfaraone> How long does it take for an upload to be installed in the archive after soyez gives confirmation?
<abli> crimsun, .dsc: http://pastebin.com/HWMhYXuL  _source.changes: http://pastebin.com/51UbrruY  -- note that the exact same source package built correctly for hardy, lucid, etc. (only difference being the distribution's name in the debian/changelog file)
<ajmitch> lfaraone: weren't you uploading to -proposed?
<lfaraone> ajmitch: yep, just realized that.
<ajmitch> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= shows the queue
#launchpad 2010-05-12
<lfaraone> ajmitch: I spent 5 minutes talking in the DMB meeting today about how I have been working to ensure I don't forget little things before upload, and then I proceed to forget to update-maintainer on my first upload :)
<ajmitch> awesome :)
<ajmitch> but it's the first one, you have to make at least some mistake :)
<lfaraone> ajmitch: no harm no foul, I uploaded a .2 that lacks that error.
<ajmitch> which has shown up in the queue now
<easter_egg> thumper, what?
<thumper> easter_egg: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists
<thumper> easter_egg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<easter_egg> thumper, and the launchpad mailing lists is not working?
<thumper> easter_egg: not sure who disabled it, but the why is probably referenced in one of those links
<easter_egg> thumper, can you tell for someone answer my question in launchpad with this reason?
<thumper> easter_egg: about as much as you can
<easter_egg> but I don't know what is happening
<easter_egg> why I should to happen the question?
<easter_egg> but that's ok
<MTecknology> how do I unstack a branch?
<spm> bzr reconfigure --unstacked, I believe
<MTecknology> thanks
<thumper> MTecknology: it mostly works
<thumper> IIRC
<thumper> MTecknology: it may give an error at the end as I believe something isn't being locked properly
<MTecknology> thumper: oh
<MTecknology> thumper: I just had on branch stacked wrong - it worked :)
<thumper> MTecknology: works ok?
<MTecknology> thumper: yup :)
<thumper> cool
<thumper> must be fixed then
<MTecknology> seems to be - unless I'm lucky
<thumper> MTecknology: bug probably fixed
<Piotras> Hi, any help wrt PPA package builder ?
<Piotras> or should I subsribe to some list and post there ?
<wgrant> Piotras: What is your issue?
<Piotras> wgrant, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48223470/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.midgard-libgda4_4.0.8-5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jpds> Piotras: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgda-4.0
<Piotras> wgrant, basically I try to build libgda4 package, but for some unknown reason it fails because can not find gda library which is passed as g-ir-scanner argument
<Piotras> jpds, it's not installed yet
<StevenK> Then you can't call it like that during your build
<Piotras> jpds, wgrant: question is: why it builds on lucid system and @OBS, and why doesn't on launchpad builder?
<Piotras> StevenK, it works everywhere but launchpad
<StevenK> Why do I have this feeling your lucd system already has libgda4 installed?
<Piotras> StevenK, doesn't ?
<Piotras> StevenK, it builds fine on *clean* Karmic without any older gda4 installed
<StevenK> You can't compare a build on Karmic to a Lucid build in a PPA
<Piotras> StevenK, on my system `ldconfig -v | grep gda` returns nothing
<Piotras> jpds, wgrant: should I add some specific path or anything during launchpad build ?
<wgrant> Have you tried to build it on Lucid locally?
<wgrant> Or in pbuilder or sbuild?
<wgrant> Launchpad builds every package in Ubuntu -- if your package fails to build there, it's probably your package's problem.
<Piotras> wgrant, it just built locally
<wgrant> In pbuilder or sbuild?
<Piotras> ldconfig -V | grep gda returns nothing
<Piotras> wgrant, no sbuilder or pbuilder
<wgrant> Please try it in sbuild or pbuilder.
<wgrant> Otherwise you are not using a clean environment, so it is not a valid test.
<Piotras> wgrant, it builds fine @OBS and with Maemo builders
<wgrant> Yes, but Launchpad comes very close to being the definition of what should build.
<wgrant> It has built literally millions of Ubuntu packages.
<Piotras> wgrant, there are two possibilities:
<Piotras> 1. it builds fine in sbuilder or pbuilder - something wrong with launchpad
<Piotras> 2. it fails in sbuilder or pbuilder - launchapd is ok - hwo can I fix it?
<wgrant> Success in sbuild or pbuilder is not a definite indicator that Launchpad is at fault, but it would hint at it.
<Piotras> wgrant, so any hint for fixing this build?
<wgrant> Um. I just looked at your PPA, and it worked on i386.
<wgrant> Are you building on i386 locally?
<Piotras> amd64
<wgrant> I suspect your package does not support amd64.
<Piotras> wgrant, builds fine @OBS amd64
<wgrant> Try sbuild or pbuilder.
<Piotras> wgrant, ok, will do, there's log from amd64 build @OBS: http://pastebin.com/LJDRPvvP
<erichammond> FYI, still getting this when I try to copy binaries to a different series in a PPA: (Error ID: OOPS-1593E769)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1593E769
<bigjools> the fix is not landed yet
<Piotras> wgrant, package builds fine in pbuilder
<Piotras> wgrant, lucid of course
<wgrant> Piotras: In an amd64 pbuilder (not just the kernel)?
<geser> I've tried building this package in my amd64 lucid pbuilder and it builds there
<geser> crap, I just noticed I took the wrong revision of the package :( retesting
<Piotras> wgrant, not sure, though all packages built are amd64
<Piotras> wgrant, all packages installed in pbuilder's target are amd64
<wgrant> Piotras: Have you tried diffing the logs? Chances are good that something goes wrong well before the actual error.
<Piotras> wgrant, what logs?
<wgrant> Piotras: The build log from Launchpad and the build log from pbuilder.
<Piotras> wgrant, where pbuilder saves log?
<wgrant> Piotras: I haven't used pbuilder in many years. I don't know if it even stores it at all.
<Piotras> wgrant, ok, I'll try to build some log then
<slytherin> gmb: ping. This is about answer ticket 103283 (bug import for gnusim8085).
<gmb> slytherin, Hi
<slytherin> gmb: Looks like you were referring to old copy of XML. I have updated the link in question description to latest XML.
<gmb> slytherin, So the XML I should grab is http://people.ubuntu.com/~onkarshinde/gnusim8085_bugs_20100409.xml.gz, right?
<slytherin> yes
<gmb> Okay, let me give that a shot...
<gmb> slytherin, That worked, thanks. I'll get that on staging for your shortly.
<slytherin> I am here for some time. ping me if there is any other problem.
<slytherin> gmb: Going away for some time. Let me know when you are done importing the bugs in staging.
<gmb> slytherin, Will do.
<gmb> slytherin, Import to staging complete.
<slytherin> gmb: Checked a few bugs. Look fine to me.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ilyak> Why ask people to create f-ing account when they want to fill a bug instead of using a f-ing openid?
<ilyak> This is a sure way to get ten times less bug reports
<ilyak> And then confirmation letter won't arrive
<mars> Hi ilyak, how long has it been since you registered?
<ilyak> Well, maybe ten minutes since I tried
<wgrant> ilyak: Work is being done at the moment to enable use of external OpenIDs.
<wgrant> A lot of refactoring is done, but lots is still to go.
<ilyak> :-/
<achilles> hello guys, I'm trying to join the open source and start coding, I got the source code of an opensource package but don't know how to start debugging it, any help please ?
<geser> does somebody know why the powerpc buildds have occasionally hickups (leading to CHROOTWAIT) like in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48176728/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-powerpc.build-essential_11.5_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<geser> it happened around 10 times in the last two days
<wgrant> lamont: ^^ (you ran away at just the wrong time!)
<wgrant> It hit gvfs a couple of days ago too.
<lamont> geser: thanks for the report.  known bug that is being worked on. :(
<lamont> wgrant: ^^
<mars>    ?
<mars> wrong window
<_Josh_> hi, I have this error when I try to copy some packages since 2 days ago:
<_Josh_>  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<_Josh_> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<_Josh_> (Error ID: OOPS-1593H1956)
<_Josh_> (from a ppa to another)
<_Josh_> anyone can help?
<_Josh_> with other similar packages it works, and I don't see the difference between them
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1593H1956
<mars> matsubara, I can't find the OOPS that _Josh_ and ubottu are linking to.  Any idea what's going on?
<matsubara> mars, looking
<wgrant> _Josh_, mars: The fix is in production-devel, and should almost be in production-stable. So it could be cherrypicked tonight.
<_Josh_> ok, thanks :)
<mars> thanks wgrant
<matsubara> mars, it's either that the oops isn't synced yet or it's the bug I'm working atm
<mars> matsubara, ok, thank you.
<matsubara> mars, just confirmed, the oops has been synced. so it's the bug I'm working on :-)
<jtimberman> what is the bug # for the OOPS problem?
<mars> matsubara, ^ ?
<jtimberman> i see two potential Soyuz bugs as relevant, and I'm subscribed to both but I'm not getting any updates.
<jtimberman> been waiting as patiently as i can to copy packages in my PPA since Friday. :/
<matsubara> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/575426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575426 in soyuz "SHA1-based copy checking breaks when there are expired sources in the target" [Critical,In progress]
<matsubara> mars, jtimberman ^
<jtimberman> thanks
<wgrant> The fix is undergoing testing right now.
<wgrant> It's landed.
<bigjools> mars: hi
<bigjools> matsubara-lunch: did you figure out why the oopses are missing?
<_kb9vqf> wgrant: Status of bug 575426?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575426 in soyuz "SHA1-based copy checking breaks when there are expired sources in the target" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575426
<_kb9vqf> I still can't copy packages... :-(
<ahasenack> hey guys, is the bug driver also by default signed up to receive merge proposals?
<ahasenack> I'm getting two emails per merge proposal or comment, but just one per actual merge made
<ahasenack> I'm subscribed to the branch, and I'm also in the list that receives bugs
<tsimpson> it's the team/person that owns the branch that gets merge proposals, I think
<ahasenack> hmm, this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~landscape/landscape-client/trunk
<ahasenack> I'm subscribed to it,
<ahasenack> but I'm also getting those proposals and comments via landscape-bugs, which is the list that used to get only bug notifications about the project
<daker> hi
<cperrin881> Can anyone help me with the Apache HTTP Commons lib and the OAuth signing process of launcpad
<cperrin881> I can't gat it working
<cperrin881> *get
<cperrin881> so many .....
<cperrin881> that's a lot ...
<cperrin881> well I will think about all this new information, thanks
<tsimpson> cperrin88: maybe #launchpad-dev knows more about the OAuth signing process
<cperrin88> tsimpson: I just tried that
<cperrin88> But they are very talkative as well
<tsimpson> it's also UDS time right now, so many LP people are in Belgium this week
<cperrin88> Allah damnit -_-
<tsimpson> cperrin88: you may consider asking a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tsimpson> or on the mailing list
<cperrin88> *sighs*
<daker> my turn now
<cperrin88> HI daker
<daker> hi cperrin88
<daker> so i want to import po files form a project to another project
<daker> i tried but it doesn't work
<daker> from this tempate https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1/+pots/ubu-man-website-translations
<daker> to this template https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-manual-website
<daker> any one ?
<danilos> daker, what is it exactly that you are trying to do? (I am a bit  busy, but might have a few minutes to help out)
<daker> i want to import the po files from here from this tempate https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1/+pots/ubu-man-website-translations
<daker> to here https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-manual-website
<danilos> daker, ok, I heard that, the question is why do you want to do that?
<danilos> daker, (i.e. if you are moving templates around, we can move it from one project to another for you)
<daker> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/trunk/+imports
<daker> all the translations are marked "Needs Review"
<daker> but i can't approve them
<danilos> daker, you are probably using wrong paths, you should use identical paths you used on original import of the ubuntu-manual-website template
<daker> how ?
<danilos> daker, but it totally sounds as if you are doing something wrong: why do you have to manually upload translations from one template to another?
<daker> not manually
<mars> _kb9vqf, the bugfix has been deployed, and is in testing.  Shouldn't be much longer.
<daker> i put them in a folder named as the template name and launchpad import them from the branch
<daker> any idea ?
<danilos> daker, there is no .pot file in there at all
<danilos> daker, btw, why don't you want to move the existing template from ubuntu-manual project into this new project instead? that'll keep a better record of submissions and history (PO files can't contain all the data that's in the DB)
<daker> i want to separate the website from the manual
<daker> that's why
<danilos> daker, right, and I am asking why do you not want us to move the existing translation template from one project (ubuntu-manual) to the new project (ubuntu-manual-website)
<danilos> daker, it's not possible for anybody to do it, but we as admins can do that for you
<danilos> daker, you'll get all existing translations, they'll be removed from the manual project and will exist only in the website project
<daker> yes if you can that would great
<daker> :D
<danilos> daker, sure
<daker> Great
<danilos> daker, just to authorise the request from a logged in user, can you please file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta (that will let me know that you are the authorised user, where IRC is not really a safe mechanism :)
<daker> what should i write ?
<danilos> daker, just that you want template XX moved to project ubuntu-manual-website: I'll take care of it right away, I'll know what's it about :)
<daker> oki
<danilos> daker, just give me a link to the question once you file it
<danilos> daker, and thanks
<daker> sure )
<daker> :)
<daker> danilos, https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/110759
<danilos> daker, ok, all done, you should now have a new template which you can rename once you deactivate the old one
<daker> danilos,  can i merge two template ?
<daker> danilos, back
<daker> sorry that was a bug
<daker> danilos, how can i merge two template
<danilos> daker, you can't merge them easily
<daker> danilos, :s
<danilos> daker, I guess I dropped out now :)
<danilos> daker, anyway, did you see my last answer? you'll have to re-upload translations if you have had contributions in both, but in general, if you didn't, it should be fine to just deactivate the new template and keep the old one with more translations
<daker> oki
<daker> thanks
<Penguin_Guy> What do I put in my changelog to make the package available across all Ubuntu versions?
<beuno> Penguin_Guy, you need to re-upload it for each series
<beuno> or copy it over if they are binary-compatible
<Penguin_Guy> beuno: Is this a joke?
<beuno> I don't think it is, no
<Penguin_Guy> beuno: 'copy it over'?
<beuno> Penguin_Guy, yes, there's a copy link somewhere
<beuno> that will let you copy it to different PPAs or series
<Penguin_Guy> beuno: Oh, thank god for that.
<Penguin_Guy> beuno: So that will automatically change the changelog?
<beuno> Penguin_Guy, no
<beuno> just make it available for that series
<Penguin_Guy> beuno: But it's still available on all series?
<Penguin_Guy> beuno: Ok, thanks!
<Penguin_Guy> I'm quite new to packaging, so just to make sure I've got it right: '0.0a1-0ubuntu1' is a suitable version number for a new project?
#launchpad 2010-05-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<suji> hi
<suji> when i give the command to get a branch i got this error Permission denied (publickey).
<suji> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<suji> what is the problem in that?
<tsimpson> do you have a launchpad account?
<tsimpson> and if so, a ssh key set for it
<suji> tsimpson: ya am having launchpad account
<suji> tsimpson: how to set the ssh key
<suji> tsimpson: ok, i will do
<tsimpson> there is a guide somewhere, let me look
<tsimpson> suji: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<suji> tsimpson: Thank you, it was working now....
<bilalakhtar> Is there a shortage for official builders? why?
<StevenK> bilalakhtar: Shortage how?
<bilalakhtar> StevenK: the queue is days long
<bilalakhtar> StevenK: usually the queue is long for ppa builders not the official distro ones
<StevenK> bilalakhtar: This is to be expected at this point in the cycle.
<bilalakhtar> StevenK: Why? the ppa queue is over now
<StevenK> bilalakhtar: Maverick just opened, and we did the first sync from Debian unstable, and pulled in *loads* new stuff to build.
<bilalakhtar> StevenK: Maverick opened a week ago!
<bilalakhtar> StevenK: Oh, you did a sync, fine
<maxb> "Rejected: Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any" -- is that an extremely unhelpful way of saying "Intrepid has been closed for PPA uploads" ?
<bigjools> yep
<mwhudson> bigjools: hey, how did the bfb session go?
<bigjools> mwhudson: very well!  Got a build through dogfood right as the demo started :)
<mwhudson> bigjools: cool!
<mwhudson> you figured out why the librarian hated you, or whatever was going wrong?
<StevenK> maxb: And the copy-package stuff should all be fixed, as of a few hours ago
<bigjools> there's some small issues to fix, like the source package in the ppa says it doesn't have a signer
<maxb> StevenK: yay, thanks!
<bigjools> mwhudson: yes, the database in dogfood didn't agree with the state of the production librarian about the  availability of the chroot :)
<mwhudson> bigjools: ah, that makes sense
<bigjools> mwhudson: occasionally the chroot is updated on prod
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> and the dogfood database is weeks old?
<bigjools> about 8
<mwhudson> heh
<oojah> http://launchpad.net/builders lists a lot of idle builders (for both ppa and official) that seem to have jobs in the queue. Is this right?
<maxb> Sometimes it just takes a little while to pick up new builds, but this seems excessive
<maxb> losa: It seems like build dispatching is broken
<kalon33> hello all, seems like there is a problem with PPA's buildd
<kalon33> only few of them are processing the queue...
<mthaddon> we'll take a look into it (unfortunately the devs that work on this are intermittently tied up at UDS, but will see what we can do)
<kalon33> thanks mthaddon :)
<kalon33> could you keep me on track of this ?
<Armageddon> I have a little problem with the loco team, is there where I should ask ?
<Armageddon> I have a little problem with the loco team, is there where I should ask ?
<oojah> mthaddon: I'm in no rush for a build, just thought you ought to know about it.
<mthaddon> oojah: absolutely - thx for letting us know - have an error message, just need to track down someone who knows what it means
<mthaddon> kalon33: sanity should be restored now
<kalon33> mthaddon, it seems yes, thanks for your fast action :)
<kalon33> mthaddon, have a nice day
<mthaddon> you too
<napster> Can I upload B packages to PPA?
<jelmer> napster: what do you mean with B ?
<wgrant> C's predecessor, or something else?
<napster> jelmer, wgrant I mean binary (B) and Source (S)
<jelmer> napster: ah. No, it is not possible to upload binary packages to a PPA.
<napster> jelmer, How to upload an S package?
<jelmer> napster: see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<napster> jelmer, What does <source.changes> mean?
<noodles775> napster: I'd recommend watching some intro packaging videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyEl3w7SFK4&feature=channel
<noodles775> They're a great hands-on intro (and will tell you about changes files etc.)
<napster> noodles775, thnks a lot
<napster> What are the files that should belong to a S/B package debian (like ChangeLog, README etc)...
<bulldog98> hi I’ve got a problem with a package in source format 3.0 quilt
<bulldog98> it doesn’t want to accept a patch
<micahg> bulldog98: try #ubuntu-packaging
<bulldog98> micahg: ok thanks
<ripps> Did launchpad just kill Intrepid in PPAs? I automatic backport I generated for my mpd-trunk packages said that architectures "any" was rejected
<tsimpson> it's probably because Intrepid is no longer a supported version
<wgrant> Right, Intrepid has gone unsupported, so we now reject uploads to it.
<sheldon> hi, how can i setup a .install file under debian directory to make a package? How can i fetch a list of all files that i have to install?
<micahg> sheldon: please try #ubuntu-packaging
<sheldon> thanks
<Nhdb> hi, I've created a branch for my project on my personal computer, pushed it to launchpad, and I have the 'trunk' branch for my project in the launchpad project
<Nhdb> now I have requested a merge to get my initial code into the project 'trunk'
<Nhdb> but I don't know how to actually merge it
<Nhdb> can someone help me with that?
<Nhdb> so how to I merge to lp:project_name?
<maxb> Nhdb: you do that using plain old bzr, nothing launcgpad specific
<Nhdb> maxb: I think I got it, I did not know how to 'checkout' the trunk, but I had to push it first myself so it seems
<maxb> ask on #bzr if you merd help with non launchpad specific bzr usage
<maxb> *need
<Nhdb> maxb: ok thanks
<azop> What 'version' is launchpad in now? (I saw a post that said a feature would be added in 2.2.2)
<azop> Actually, it looks like 3.1.12 is the latest
<wgrant> azop: 10.04. 2.2.2 was more than a year ago.
<azop> wgrant: thanks
<Montblanc> good evening, folks
<Montblanc> i need some help on referer headers
<Montblanc> may someone kindly help?
<Montblanc> ok, i'll wait!
<Montblanc> someone?
<Montblanc> have i joined #launchpad or #silenthill? -.- thanks anyways
<Montblanc> bye
<idnar> sigh. don't ask to ask, people
#launchpad 2010-05-14
<VK7HSE> I'm having an issue with logging into the ubuntu-wiki after I enter my details into the open ID part I get a screen informing me that The username you have chosen is already taken, So I enter my passwd but it then informs me that The password you entered is not valid. I'm just going around in circles!
<happyaron> cannot upload to ppa.launchpad.net?
<happyaron> anyone here awake?
<nigelbabu> well, UDS is going on, so a good chance is a lot of people are there
<happyaron> oh
<nigelbabu> but if you wait, you may get a reply
<happyaron> thx
<happyaron> I got "Connection failed, aborting." when trying to upload to PPA using dput
<noodles775> away
<noodles775> happyaron: looks like the ftp daemon needs to be restarted, losa^^
<happyaron> noodles775: thanks
<noodles775> bug 414482 (StevenK and jml are writing a replacement secure ftp daemon atm.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414482 in soyuz "upload daemon poppy dies often" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414482
<noodles775> np.
<sabik> I'm getting "Connection refused" when I try to dput a package to my PPA on Launchpad; any suggestions for how to find out what I'm doing wrong? I *think* I'm following the same procedure I used last time I did this...
<wgrant> sabik: The upload server is currently down. Sysadmins have been pinged, but for now you could upload to upload.ubuntu.com instead.
<sabik> wgrant: ah, thanks. If repair is in progress, I'll wait - easy enough.
<Piotras> wgrant, can you take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgda4/+bug/537379 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537379 in libgda4 "Sync libgda4 4.0.8-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,New]
<Piotras> wgrant, what does mean "miss FTB" ?
<wgrant> Piotras: FTB means "Failed To Build". But #ubuntu-motu is better for Ubuntu packaging questions.
<Piotras> wgrant, ok, I just wanted to be sure it fails to build on 64
<cos^> would it be too difficult to add "Report a bug" link to Bugs page of launchpad?
<lazyzero> Hi, I m not sure if this is the right place for questions concerning an import problem of a translation template to launchpad?
<cos^> i can't find the link anymore anywhere..
<sabik> wgrant: OK, issue resolved - thank you!
<easter_egg> Hi
<easter_egg> There is a project in launchpad responsible for the openid login.ubuntu.com?
<manish> easter_egg, not sure but it is https://launchpad.net/lazr.authentication
<cody-somerville> thats not it
<manish> cody-somerville, but login.ubuntu.com  is a part of lazr project? isn't it?
<manish> correct me if wrong
<cody-somerville> https://launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/
<easter_egg> Thanks =]
<easter_egg> I was wanting to report a bug to login.ubuntu.com and did not know where to report. Now I know
<bvk> hi, can i link two user accounts as same on launchpad?
<wgrant> bvk: You can merge your accounts at https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<bvk> wgrant: thanks
<bvk> wgrant: but karma and my projects information is not duplicated into the target account :(
<wgrant> bvk: Right, I don't believe that karma is transferred at the moment.
<bvk> ok :)
<idnar> any reason bzr-push-and-update isn't included in bzrtools?
<jelmer> idnar: it's enabled by default and that is probably not desired
<jelmer> idnar: I think it's also by a different author
<idnar> hmm, okay
<idnar> I only need it on the client side, so I guess it's not a big deal to install it locally
<CarlFK> whats the term for building for hardy, karmic, lucid in one upload?
<CarlFK> and is it available yet?
<beuno> it is not
<wgrant> Though you will soon be able to request a build for all series from a single branch, uploading directly to multiple series is not yet concretely planned.
<wgrant> It's not trivial.
<CarlFK> what's the difference?
<CarlFK> between "request a build for all series from a single branch" and "uploading directly to multiple series"
<wgrant> The former automatically generates a separate source package for each series.
<wgrant> Automating the process of uploading multiple.
<wgrant> Building a single source package to multiple series is difficult.
<CarlFK> i think i get it
<xxtjaxx_> Okay since I seem to be too stupid to use launchpad for some reason I'm coming here to ask you folks where I can get the "master" branch of rosetta
<xxtjaxx_> anybody be so nice and tell me where I can find that?
<thumper> xxtjaxx_: lp:launchpad
<xxtjaxx_> and why please why is it so hard in the first place to find a simple line of text on the side of each project in launchpad that tells one what to use to get the source
<xxtjaxx_> thumper: so `bzr clone lp:launchpad` right?
<thumper> well, bzr branch lp:launchpad
<thumper> es
<thumper> yes
<thumper> although it'll be much faster if you have done a lp-login first
<thumper> assuming you have a LP id
<thumper> (and an ssh key)
<xxtjaxx_> no
<xxtjaxx_> I can only think of the word source control at the moment but that isnt it. How does one call the kind of application that is launchpad?
<thumper> xxtjaxx_: launchpad is often termed a web application
#launchpad 2010-05-15
<xxtjaxx_> well ok then ... Those sites for the individiual projects should definitely be designed for the sake of the web application but rather IMHO for the sake of the project. and to my way of thinking the prime goal of a project website is getting the source of the projets application rather than stroking itself for the sake of looking good you know what I mean? If I as a USER want to have a look at an application Launchpad is in the way
<xxtjaxx_> _most of the time_ and doesnt allow me get what I want it is terrible and annoying
<bdrung> hi, why can't i change the status of a merge request (to merged)?
<bdrung> for example: https://code.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/ubuntu/jaunty/etoys/lp301190/+merge/23538
<beuno> bdrung, I would guess permissions
<bdrung> beuno: i should have the access permission for the target branch
<bdrung> bencer: i have 14 branched that i want to mark as merged
<sproaty> I just found my program under https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whyteboard - does this mean it'll be available in an upcoming release?
<arand> Are builds kept for ~7days after being superseeded in PPA:s as far as being downloadable and filling up the size limit goes?
<lifeless> I'm fairly sure they are not kept at all after being superseded
<wgrant> arand: They're kept for 24 hours on ppa.launchpad.net. After that time they should no longer count towards your quota, and after a week they will normally not be downloadable from the web UI.
<j78duip0> anybody here, who can help me with my launchpad account???
<xxtjaxx> are there any proper release tarballs of rosetta or Launchpad I could aquire from somewhere?
<maxb> xxtjaxx: No such thing exists. Launchpad isn't even packaged such that people other than Canonical can run it
<Laibsch> a user and a team can have PPA, but a project cannot.  Correct?
<maxb> correct
<Laibsch> maxb: thanks
#launchpad 2010-05-16
<sproaty> I'm trying to add my project to revu, and am getting "The Maintainer  field is invalid. It has to contain an @ubuntu.com address (usually the Ubuntu Developer Team's)" errors. what address should I put?
<jpds> sproaty: (Better place would probably be #ubuntu-motu), but: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ#What%20does%20XSBC-Original-Maintainer%20mean?
<sproaty> cheers
<rCX> Can someone mark bug #403698 as won't fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403698 in vegastrike-data "Please sync with upstream 0.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403698
<rCX> The vegastrike package has been removed from lucid meaning that the game's data won't be updated.
<rCX> See Bug #495203 for info on removal...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495203 in vegastrike "[Lucid] Can't install many games (unresolved dependancies)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495203
<rm200910> hi. can i upload a "b-package" to a launchpad ppa ?
<rm200910> it's a "deb" file that I created using an old guide
<sproaty> my PPA that was building fine in January is now having xdg-icon-resource issues, when nothing's changed in terms of icon names/location/the command to install them -- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48522693/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.whyteboard_0.40_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sproaty> saying it can't find the icon to write
<sproaty> If I've uploaded a PPA as version 0.40 which failed, and then failed with versions 0.40-ppa1; -ppa2; -ppa3...how can I delete the 0.40 one so that a package I'm ulpoading that I know will work can have the "best" name?
<sproaty> e.g. have my release as 0.40.deb and not 0.40-ppa4.deb
<crimsun> why not delete them all and just reupload 0.40?
<sproaty> just trying that :)
<sproaty> was getting errors before about the same tar existing with the same contents, but it wasn't in the package list
<Kruptein> is it possible to show a download for every release on your projects home page?
<BigWhale> Greetings
<Kruptein> BigWhale: do you know if it's possible?
<BigWhale> Possible? What exactly?
<Kruptein> to show a download for every release on your projects home page?
<BigWhale> I have no idea. :)
<BigWhale> Unfortunately I came here with my own problem. :))
<Kruptein> okay but you are the first that said something since I posted my question an half our ago :s
<BigWhale> Oh, yeah, that usually happens all around here. :)
<lwh> I think it only shows the latest one by default
<BigWhale> I build my own ppa for gwibber and when I use Lucid source everything is up I was able to upload and package was built. Then I decided to use gwibber-daily sources now launchpad is complaining that there is .orig.tar.gz missing. :/
<Kruptein> lwh but is it possible to change this?
<lwh> I can't see a way but I'm no expert
<BigWhale> Hmm, my ppa was build, but it doesn't want to supersede the default one in lucid if I add the necessary ppa to my sources.
<geser> BigWhale: what version is used in lucid and what version did you use in your PPA?
<BigWhale> geser, the version number? or the sources? I did apt-get  source gwibber, patched it, then changed changelog and I added bigw1 to the version number.
<BigWhale> it was successfully built
<BigWhale> hmmm, I see here now, that only i386 version was built. I am running 64bit ubuntu, perhaps this could be the reason?
<maxb> That would explain it
<maxb> On thing you can do is to run 'apt-cache policy package-name' to see information on which versions of a binary package apt knows about
<maxb> *One
<BigWhale> I only see the official build
<maxb> That's consistent with yours not existing yet
<BigWhale> So it seems. I wonder why launchpad didn't build amd64 versions ...
<maxb> Oh, wait, it's an arch-all package
<BigWhale> makes sense, since it is a python app ...
<maxb> It only says i386 in some places in Launchpad because Launchpad arbitrarily assigns the i386 builders to build arch-all packages
<maxb> However, if you go to https://edge.launchpad.net/~bigwhale/+archive/gwibber-dm/+packages, you can see that it says "Newer version available"
<maxb> i.e. your package is superseded by a newer version in Lucid itself
<BigWhale> That I noticed yes, but I couldn't figure out why apt-get source gwibber would fetch older source
<BigWhale> I did try building from gwibber-daily ppa, but then launchpad was complaining that it couldn't finde .orig.tar.gz file
<maxb> oh, hang on, the newer version mentioned is in lucid-proposed
<BigWhale> funny if I do apt-get source gwibber it will fetch my source ...
<maxb> Mismatched deb and deb-src lines in sources.list perhaps?
<maxb> Or a failure to 'apt-get update' ?
<BigWhale> yeah I am checking both now :)
<BigWhale> I am using a mirror ... perhaps it is outdated ...
<BigWhale> ah I see my version now
<BigWhale> silly local mirror
<BigWhale> Thanks for the insight.
<joh> Hi, what determines who is listed as the Last-Translator if exported .po files?
<joh> Cause I'm currently listed as the Last-Translator for the Arabic translation, but I haven't touched it...
<nopedia> There seem to be problem reaching the source code repository through http at the moment. Anyone knows more about it?
<wgrant> nopedia: Do you have a particular URL that is giving you trouble?
<nopedia> For example this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/emacs/trunk/files
<rmujica> hello
<rmujica> hello
<rmujica> I've got a problem
<rmujica> i cant access http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~parabola-project/parabola/parabola-base/files
<spiv> rmujica: hmm
<spiv> losa ping: codebrowse seems to giving "please try again" errors even for small branches
<Neo--> hey guys - I'm trying to access duplicity's source files and keep getting an error... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~duplicity-team/duplicity/0.7-series/files
<nopedia> Yes, a couple of us has seen this and I have heard that some people have had trouble with this often.
#launchpad 2011-05-09
<jonrafkind> is it possible to edit comments to a bug report?
<wgrant> No, but an admin can hide them if there's a good reason.
<ajlyon_> Does anyone here have experience using po2xpi? I'm working on XPI translation in launchpad, and the program never completes.
<lifeless> ajlyon: does it hang? or just busy?
<ajlyon> lifeless: Just busy
<ajlyon> (sorry for the slow response)
<ajlyon> let me check again to be sure
<ajlyon> 95-100% cpu utilization, doesn't complete in any reasonable amount of time. I've given it hours, and it doesn't complete
<lifeless> ajlyon: I don't know whats up there. jtv or henninge might have a clue
<ajlyon> jtv: I'm having trouble using po2xpi -- it runs with 95-100% cpu utilization, doesn't complete in any reasonable amount of time. I've given it hours, and it doesn't complete. This is with the strings from translations-training, with the ultimate goal of using this for translating zotero.
<jtv> ajlyon: I think asac wrote that... let me see if I can find him.
<ajlyon> thanks
<jtv> ajlyon: don't know if he's really online, but I left him a note.
<ajlyon> ok. I'll see about having someone test this on a different machine, in case there's something funny about my setup
<ajlyon> repeating for jtv, who was gone (I think): ok. I'll see about having someone test this on a different machine, in case there's something funny about my setup
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<web_knows> hi :]
<ahasenack> hi guys, are bug milestone pages bombing out? I'm getting repeated oopses when trying to view https://launchpad.net/landscape-project/+milestone/11.05
<ahasenack> OOPS-1955N383 is one
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1955N383
<benji> ahasenack: that looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/778689, which I'm working on
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 778689 in Launchpad itself "ProjectMilestone:+global-actions: oops rendering the structural subscription link" [Critical,In progress]
<ahasenack> benji: ok, thanks
<ahasenack> hi guys, is it possible to have private blueprints?
<ahasenack> I know about private projects, code, etc
<ahasenack> but not blueprints
<jml> ahasenack: not yet.
<ahasenack> jml: ok, thanks
<jml> ahasenack: later this year, yes.
<tumbleweed> grumble, staging seems to be timing out a lot
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<LLStarks> hi is normal for web-viewing of mailing lists on lp to lag days behind the actual mail?
<aboudreault> wgrant, Hi, around/
<aboudreault> ?
<aboudreault> i'm looking for a hardy backport or dpkg 1.14.27
<aboudreault> nvm. someone pointed me: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad/+archive/obsolete/
#launchpad 2011-05-10
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<qnix> Hi...
<qnix> what's that: upload rejected: format '3.0 (quilt)' is not permitted in hardy.
<qnix> why does format 3.0 quilt rejected?
<wgrant> qnix: Hardy's dpkg doesn't support the new source formats.
<qnix> well... I have a dpkg backported in my ppa
<qnix> that's sad if I have to modify all the debian package for that. everything built fine in my chroot
<wgrant> It is whitelisted per series, due to builder restrictions.
<wgrant> It has to be extractable before the PPA is introduced to sources.list.
<qnix> damn
<qnix> Will it work if I convert all my quilt patch into a big dpatch file and remove the debian/source directory?
<qnix> I'm not sure what source 3.0 (quilt) implies...
<wgrant> qnix: Why not just alter debian/rules to include quilt?
<wgrant> But yes, you could.
<qnix> include quilt? you mean that I could apply my patch manully with quilt push -a in debian/rules?
<wgrant> quilt existed long before 3.0 (quilt). cdbs and dh both have quilt helpers.
<qnix> ok, reading a page now, thanks for the hint.
<wschaub> (this is for my own local install of launchpad) when you delete a package from your PPA what script runs in the background to actually delete the package files from your ppa?
<wschaub> I have scripts running form cron that take care uploading to the ppa and feeding stuff to the build farm but it seems I'm missing running a script that handles this part.
<StevenK> wschaub: process-death-row
<wschaub> thanks.
<wschaub> does that have to be run with a --ppa argument for PPA's or does it just deal with everything with no arguments?
<StevenK> The former
<wgrant> wschaub: Note that deleted packages will be found by process-death-row as soon as publish-distro has run, but superseded packages will stay around for 24 hours.
<wschaub> wgrant: while I'm here I tried to upload util-linux to the PPA and it keeps bombing out saying that there is an invalid section 'base'
<wgrant> wschaub: Which series?
<wschaub> natty is whats in the changes file.
<wschaub> I imagine you just can't use that package in a PPA. I'm not sure how to upload to the main archive though. and even if I did I suspect I would have to find a way to let the main archive know about ports.ubuntu.com anyway and I don't know how to do that either.
<wgrant> You can use any package in a PPA.
<wgrant> This is a bug in my bootstrapping script.
<wschaub> oh, thats good to know.
<wschaub> thankfully I made vm snapshots this time around so it should be easy to re-merge your script in without waiting for rocketfuel-setup again.
<wgrant> You don't need to rerun it this time.
<wgrant> "INSERT INTO section (name) VALUES ('base'), ('debian-installer'), ('virtual');" should do it.
<wschaub> Ok I will give that a shot and see how it goes.
<wschaub> I think I found a problem with the postinst script for launchpad-buildd btw it seems to not set the permissions on /etc/sudoers.d/buildd to 0440
<wschaub> it ends up as 0644 which causes sudo to not read it in
<wgrant> That's a fairly new thing which is managed a bit strangely on production (which is partially puppetised). I'm not surprised it doesn't work completely.
<wschaub> not sure adding a chmod to postinst is the best place for that but should work for me.
<wgrant> None of that should be in any reasonable postinst, but launchpad-buildd is not a very normal package.
<wgrant> :(
<StevenK> wschaub: Do it properly -- man dh_fixperms
<wschaub> will that work for a file that is created by the postinst script?
<wschaub> because thats how this file ends up existing.
<StevenK> Ah, then you are stuck with chmod in the postinst
<wschaub> already done and it works nicely. just added the chmod right after the end of the heredoc that creates it.
<wschaub> looks like util-linux 0s building fine now.
<wschaub> hoowever I'm running into something else. after I've deleted slrn and bc from my PPA and process-death-row runs and all.
<wschaub> if I try and re-upload the same version it complains that that version is already accepted into ubuntu/natty and wont put it back up.
<wschaub> so it won't rebuild.
<wschaub> how do I force it to rebuild without creating a whole new version?
<wgrant> wschaub: You can't upload the same version again. That would be a lie.
<wschaub> so how do i change it so that I can re-submit it again? like say for example i wanted to pass different flags to the compiler or something this time around.
<wgrant> Add a new changelog entry with dch -i
<wschaub> Ok, I have them resubmitted but I have two builders now and it seems like only one of them is getting jobs sent to it though both are set up in auto mode.
<wschaub> the first one I added last night seems to get all the jobs while my smartbook just stays idle even though theres more than one package left to build.
<wschaub> is that normal? i wouls have assumed any idle builder would get the next build job that was pending.
<wschaub> is that not how it works?
<wschaub> if I take down the first builder the second one does get jobs.
<wschaub> is there any way to set it up so that if I upload say 3 new changes files and I have 3 ilde builders that all 3 will build one of each?
<wschaub> doesn't do me a lot of good having my own local launchpad build farm if I can't keep it 100% busy with package builds.
<wgrant> wschaub: Ah, there's a rule that says one PPA may not take more than 80% of the builders.
<wgrant> Let me find the code.
<wgrant> wschaub: Search for num_arch_builders in lib/lp/soyuz/model/buildpackagejob.py
<wgrant> wschaub: After fixing that you'll need to restart buildd-manager.
<wschaub> f num_arch_builders > 1:
<wschaub>             sub_query += """
<wschaub> ...
<wschaub> just make sure that qury doesnt get run then?
<wgrant> eg. by deleting it or s/num_arch_builders > 1/False/
<wschaub> Ok.
<LLStarks> hi
<wschaub> I made the change and restarted launchpad but it seems to be acting exactly the same. (unless There is more than one place in that file I need to change)
<wschaub> and I mean totally restarting the entire vm.
<wgrant> wschaub: Are the builders all shown in the same category on /builders?
<wgrant> ie. do you see a count of 3 for armel official distribution builders?
<wschaub> I only have 2 builders.
<wschaub> 3 was just an example of how I think it should work.
<wschaub> but they are all listed under offical builders.
<wschaub> and both on auto.
<wgrant> Can you pastebin your buildpackagejob.py diff?
<wschaub> i update the changelogs, upload the 3 packages and run the scripts and only one builder is running with 3 jobs in its queue.
<wgrant> Both work if you disable the other one?
<wschaub> yeah I alerady tested that before the change.
<wschaub> I can unplug the network cable from one and in a bit the jobs go to the other builder.
<LLStarks> hi is normal for web-viewing of mailing lists on lp to lag days behind the actual mail?
<wgrant> LLStarks: There's a significant backlog in the processing queue at the moment. It should be almost caught up now, though.
<wgrant> LLStarks: So, no, not normal. But known to have been the case for a week or so now.
<wgrant> We've had some very big lists with a lot of mail.
<wschaub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605582/
<wschaub> it picked up a lot of other things.
<wschaub> but you should see the diff for that script in there.
<wgrant> You can give it a path to look at, but let's see.
<wgrant> Hmm, You're definitely running buildd-manager from that same tree?
<wschaub> I can try restarting it again. thats the only launchpad tree on that VM.
<wgrant> wschaub: s/logging.INFO/logging.DEBUG/ in lib/lp/builddmaster/manager.py
<wgrant> Then watch /var/tmp/development-buildd-manager.log
<wschaub> ok
<wschaub> I don't think its running at all actually.
<wgrant> That could be a problem.
<wgrant> Have you run start-dev-soyuz?
<wgrant> Or your init script
<wschaub> yeah, for some reason it just didnt start though.
<wschaub> now that its running it is behaving like I expected.
<wschaub> I have 2 builders building packages now.
<wschaub> I wish I had more builders to test with but I can have steev do that.
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> Well, if his efika buildd-manager can manage more than two :P
<wschaub> heh I hope he has an x86 machine running it as well but I dont know bout that.
<wschaub> so will I have to put this in my docs (the patch to that one file) or is that in your branch?
<wgrant> It's not in my branch.
<wgrant> It's not that relevant.
<wschaub> ok then thats what I will do then. thanks.
<wgrant> There has been talk about making non-virtual PPAs exempt from that rule.
<wschaub> wgrant: I'm guessing you have that fix for packages that are part of base though right?
<wgrant> wschaub: That's pushed, yes.
<wgrant> wschaub: I missed three sections (base, debian-installer and virtual) from the list.
<flyguy97> I just tried to upload a package, it built successfully but said it failed to upload. Here is the log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71465029/upload_2541554_log.txt, any ideas on what is going on?
<wgrant> flyguy97: Which PPA is that?
<flyguy97> jason.scheunemann
<flyguy97> or jason-scheunemann
<wgrant> flyguy97: The files in that tarball are dated May 11.
<wgrant> This seems unlikely to be a factual statement.
<wgrant> In the orig.tar.gz, that is.
<flyguy97> Looks like my system clock is set one day ahead, don't know what happened there
<flyguy97> Crazy stuff:)
<wgrant> Heh
<flyguy97> Thank you for pointing that out!!
<mrevell> Morning 'padders
<poolie> hi mrevell
<mrevell> Howdy poolie
<poolie> mrevell, i forget if i said, but i really liked your sprb video
<poolie> especially the music and tea
<mrevell> poolie, heh :) Thanks. Yeah, I need to reply to your email. I'll sort out the links from the wiki home page but also the permissions problems. I'm not sure why you don't have them.
<poolie> oh thanks
<poolie> is the wiki config in a branch or something?
<poolie> there's another bug that the 'subscribe' button is broken
<mrevell> poolie, The permissions are handled by an ACL that joey setup a couple of years back
<mrevell> poolie, Ah, I thought huwshimi had fixed the subscribe link
<mrevell> poolie, So, I'm actually not really sure how the permissions work but there's a page in the wiki where there's a list of people who have certain permissions and I think only two people have access to edit it. I'll take a look, though,a nd file an RT to fix that, if needed
<mrevell> ears burining huwshimi?
<mrevell> :)
<ochosi> hi, how can i add a link to an upstream bugreport to a bugreport in lp?
<wgrant> ochosi: "Also affects project"
<ochosi> wgrant: thanks, done.
<gnomefreak> ok how do you add an upstream bug link to a LP bug? for some reason neither Also affects distribution and Also affects project doesnt look right. im trying to add an upstream flash bug
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Adobe Flash uses JIRA as its bug tracker, which Launchpad does not support.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thanks
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: UDS session in #ubuntu-uds-krudy | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fugue88> When I run this command on one system:
<fugue88> bzr get lp:~canonical-isd-hackers/canonical-identity-provider/key-registration
<fugue88> I get this error:
<fugue88> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create 'lp%3A~canonical-isd-hackers'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<fugue88> Other systems work fine.
<fugue88> Another person had grabbed this branch (which I had originally created), reconf'd it to lightweight, then to stacked, then to lightweight (at which point he got a local error), did some other revision ops (merge from trunk), then push'd.
<fugue88> Any ideas what might be wrong?
<fugue88> Strangely, `bzr info` on this other person's copy show some remembered locations refereincing my local filesystem structure.
<jelmer> fugue88, hi
<awolfson> Hi All. Does anybody knows, when https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net is planned to be back?
<jelmer> fugue88: Running that particular "bzr get" command works fine on other systems?
<StevenK> awolfson: Staging is still updating, it should hopefully only be another 12 hours or so
<jelmer> fugue88, it looks like that branch has an invalid stacked on location (see the web page)
<fugue88> jelmer: Yep, I saw that.  Not sure if it's related.  But yes, that exact same "get" works on other systems.
<awolfson> StevenK thanks. I guess there is no way to use staging bugs before update finishes? I need to debug a python script that accesses Launchpad bugs
<StevenK> awolfson: You could try qastaging instead
<awolfson> StevenK, I am getting the same timeout error. Is https://bugs.qastaging.launchpad.net/ the right url to see if I can access bugs from the browser?
<jelmer> fugue88, Is this particular system perhaps running an older version of bzr?
<jelmer> I'm wondering if the fact that this branch uses a short form (lp:.../) stacked on URL is perhaps the problem
<fugue88> jelmer: 2.1.1
<fugue88> jelmer: I've also tried a full bzr+ssh url, which yields the *exact* same URL, mentioning what looks like the short version.
<StevenK> awolfson: Yes, it is the right URL.
<fugue88> Excuse, "the *exact* same erro message,..."
<jelmer> fugue88: I mean the stacked on URL, not the URL you specify to "bzr get"
<fugue88> Oh...
<jelmer> fugue88, the stacked on URL is in the branch configuration (.bzr/branch/branch.conf)
<fugue88> hmm...
<jelmer> I'm not entirely sure how the branch could end up with that short URL, as we don't write short URLs by default as far as I know
<jelmer> fugue88, perhaps whoever changed the branch to be stacked changed the branch configuration manually?
<awolfson> StevenK, No luck today. Thank you for help anyway
<fugue88> jelmer: No, not manually, but reconfig'd it kinda strangely.  I'll try to have him reconf with a full stacked-on...
<NCommander> jcsackett: ping, you around? I'm having some PPA issues :-/
<NCommander> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/156901
<jcsackett> NCommander: hi. let me take a look.
<bigjools> want some help jcsackett? :)
<jcsackett> bigjools: probably. :-)
<jcsackett> NCommander: as an aside, looks like you might want to update bookmarks away from using the edge subdomain. :-)
<NCommander> jcsackett: I'm in ~launchpad-beta-testers (or whatever the group is)
 * NCommander wishes there was a better way of de-edging his links
<bigjools> jcsackett: we need to look in the uploader log so I just requested a log sync
<jcsackett> bigjools: dig. thanks.
<NCommander> jcsackett: I just got an accepted and a rejected email
<NCommander> (roughly 20 minutes later :-/)
<jcsackett> NCommander: huh. bit of a delay, that.
<jcsackett> bigjools ^
<bigjools> yeah
<NCommander> ugh, now I have two builds racing each other2ubuntu4 and 2ubuntu4~bootstrap5
<NCommander> UGH
 * NCommander hasn't gotten an email for 2ubuntu4 
<jcsackett> bigjools: how long do the logs usually take to sync?
<NCommander> other accepted email popped up (approx 15 minutes later)
<bigjools> jcsackett: not this long usually
<jcsackett> NCommander: so, are you still missing any emails, or can we now say you have gotten everything, but much slower than anticipated?
<NCommander> jcsackett: yeah, everything is here, but I've never had to wait this long for LP to respond to an upload
<jcsackett> NCommander: right. it's clearly taking too long, i'm just trying to narrow down the problem. :-)
<jcsackett> "slow" as opposed to "slow, and other stuff."
<NCommander> jcsackett: thanks
<noodles775> jcsackett: Hi! Do you know the maximum time required to update a merge proposal diff? I thought it was under 5 mins, but I'm still waiting after 10?
<noodles775> jcsackett: for reference, here's the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/canonical-identity-provider/add_otp_form_field/+merge/60507
<noodles775> jcsackett: nm, it updated after 12 mins.
<jcsackett> noodles775: ok. i'm not sure there is a precise max time. it's done by a regularly running job, but exact times vary depending on load and amount to do.
<noodles775> Thanks jcsackett
<jcsackett> yw, noodles775.
<RedSingularity> lifeless: Is the karma feature being worked on atm?  Reason I ask is because I have noticed that everyones numbers are constantly declining.  I have not seen an increase in a few days.
<benste> how can i delete my LP account ?
<jcsackett> you can deactivate your account by going to https://launchpad.net/<your-lp-id>/+deactivate-account
<jcsackett> benste ^
<benste> thanks
<benste> -- (I'm still using LP but found a 5y old account on my mail adress which i needed to delete to avoid confusion :-9)
<jcsackett> benste: you can also merge that old account with your current one.
<benste> how ?
<benste> got the link - thanks
<jcsackett> benste: you mean you found the merge link?
<benste> jcsackett: it was linked on the delete page
<jcsackett> benste: excellent.
<benste> jcsackett: i know you don't want to loose users - but it might be helpful to add the delete link somewhere on the profile page
<jcsackett> benste: it's available via the "change details" control in the sidebar.
<jcsackett> i just threw you the direct link b/c i thought that would be faster for your question. :-)
<benste> jcsackett: - i'm sorry didn't see this small footer
<benste> next time I'll search better :-)
<benste> thanks for your support
<jcsackett> benste: :-) it could be larger, but the majority of people hitting that page aren't trying to deactivate their account.
<benste> hopefully they're not
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lifeless> morning
<lifeless> RedSingularity: I'm not sure
<lifeless> RedSingularity: if the numbers are changing the updater is running
<RedSingularity> lifeless: odd.  I have only seen the numbers reducing over the past few days.  On all users, not just a few.  Guess we will have to wait and see...
<lifeless> RedSingularity: so for reduction to happen the script has to be running
<lifeless> RedSingularity: but I will enquire
<RedSingularity> lifeless: no rush.  Just wondering :)
#launchpad 2011-05-11
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<LULLING_HARD> Im trying to upload to my PPA and I keep getting an error: File already exists in <app>, but uploaded version has different contents.
<wgrant> LULLING_HARD: You need to change the version number.
<wgrant> You can't upload the same version twice; that would be a lie.
<LULLING_HARD> I am changing it..
<LULLING_HARD> like I have 1.5.3 as my version number
<LULLING_HARD> does this mean I have to change it to 1.5.4 and 1.5.5 if I make a mistake?
<wgrant> Which PPA, and which package?
<LULLING_HARD> So if 1.0 gets rejected, one needs to change it to 1.1?
<LULLING_HARD> or 1.0.1
<wgrant> You would normally have a version like 1.0-0ppa1
<wgrant> 1.0 being the upstream version.
<wgrant> And -0ppa1 being the packaging version.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<LULLING_HARD> God this drives me crazy
<wgrant> Oh?
<LULLING_HARD> rejected, rejected, rejected
<LULLING_HARD> finally accepted..geez
<LULLING_HARD> I'm going to be releasing 2.0 before I get it uploaded
<jbicha> LP code browser is down?
<wgrant> jbicha: Indeed. Investigating...
<jbicha> thanks
<wgrant> jbicha: It's back up. Thanks for letting us know.
<wgrant> jbicha: Looks like it didn't come back properly after we upgraded it a few minutes back.
<jbicha> cool, thanks for fixing it
<Darxus> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/spamassassin/trunk - this import is slightly broken, values that are supposed to get expanded by SVN aren't, like $LastChangedDate$ and $LastChangedRevision$.  Is this a bug in launchpad?
<wgrant> Darxus: I'm not sure that's a bug. Those would be translated on the client side, by something like bzr-keywords.
<wgrant> Darxus: Importing the values of those variables into bzr history would be wrong.
<Darxus> wgrant: My problem is with a daily build recipe using it.  How do I get that to expand those values?
<Darxus> https://code.launchpad.net/~darxus/+recipe/spamassassin-daily
<wgrant> Darxus: The daily build needs them expanded?
<Darxus> Yeah, it's inserting a header with screwed up version info without it.
<Darxus> X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.4.0-rupdated (updated) on panic.chaosreigns.com
<wgrant> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/foreign/bzr-on-svn-projects.html#limited-keywords-support
<Darxus> The two instances of "updated" should be an svn revision and a date.
<wgrant> So it's supported, but you probably won't be able to use that in a Launchpad daily build.
<Darxus> Thanks.  That sucks.  What would I open a bug against, or is there one already?
<wgrant> Bug #395731 looks relevant.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 395731 in Bazaar "Need a way to set content-filtering rules across the project" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395731
<wgrant> I think.
<wgrant> lifeless: Hi.
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> 'sup ?
<wgrant> lifeless: You probably know more about bzr content filters than I do.
<wgrant> Could you check that I am not entirely wrong?
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so
<lifeless> bzr-svn installs svn-compatible filteres
<lifeless> if we have bzr-svn installed when the recipe is built, its plausible that it would work
<lifeless> and/or the keywords plgin
<lifeless> so this is solvable without arbitrary-code issues
<wgrant> I think it probably needs bzr-svn and a config file.
<lifeless> the bug you reference is kindof related
<lifeless> I think bzr-svn JFDI's it.
<lifeless> IMBW
<wgrant> Hmm.
<lifeless> jelmer will know
<lifeless> anyhow; yes we should have a bug. It may be at the tip of a few bits of different work
<wgrant> Darxus: Could you file one at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug?
<Darxus> Sure, thanks.
<Darxus> Against Bazaar?
<wgrant> Launchpad, for now.
<wgrant> At the URL I gave.
<wgrant> We will move it if it turns out it needs bzr changes.
<Darxus> Ah, okay.
<Darxus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/780916
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 780916 in Launchpad itself "Build recipes don't expand svn keywords" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Thanks.
<Darxus> Thank you.  Safe to shut the laptop and my eyes now?  :)
<Darxus> Is there any other way I can get the build date into a perl script built by launchpad recipe?
<lifeless> Darxus: do it in debian/rules
<wgrant> You may need to build-depend om bzr.
<wgrant> But it should be doable.
<lifeless> `date`
<lifeless> no need for bzr :)
<lifeless> you won't be in bzr-land when debian/rules runs
<wgrant> Heh.
<jfi> Hello, there is no launchpad library (webservice client) for C?
<wgrant> jfi: Nothing existing that I know of.
<jfi> wgrant, bad news:) https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests is scaring me
<wgrant> jfi: What are you wanting to do?
<jfi> wgrant, collect the ppa stats
<jfi> wgrant, sounds like I need to learn python
<wgrant> Yeah, Python is probably best for that, unless you want endless pain and suffering.
<jfi> ha there is a 'go' version: http://goneat.org/pkg/launchpad.net/lpad/
<wgrant> jfi: Oh, right, that was announced today.
<wgrant> Forgot about that.
<fugue88> jelmer: Your recommendation for changing the branch's stack-edon target then pushing fixed my branch.  Thank you!
<fugue88> s/-edon/ed-on/
<jelmer> fugue88, that's great to hear.
<Blinkiz> I have succesfully already built my deb package in pbuilder for Maverick. I now want to build for 11.04, 10.04 and 09.10. How should I create my package so that launchpad understand what distro OS it should build for? A wiki/guide maybe?
<Blinkiz> Is it controlled from the changelog file in debian folder? Can I just say "all" in the field <distribution>?
<wgrant> Blinkiz: It's controlled by debian/changelog, yes. You need to upload once for each series that you want it to build for, with a different verion string each time. You might want to read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning, particularly the last three paragraphs.
<Blinkiz> wgrant, aa, great. I understand. Thanks
<broder> hmm...if i call project_group.searchTasks, i seem to only get one task per bug, even if multiple tasks match my query. is that right, or am i doing something wrong?
<wgrant> broder: I would expect you to get both, I think.
<wgrant> broder: Do you have an example?
<broder> wgrant: not at this moment - i don't have my lp creds on the machine i'm using at the moment
<broder> the use case is the backport-helper in ubuntu-archive-tools, which does something like lp.projects['ubp'].searchTasks(subscriber=lp.people['ubuntu-archive'], status='In progress')
<broder> it seems to only be coming back with one task, even for bugs where multiple tasks have been marked as in progress
<broder> i think i'll end up switching laptops later today, so maybe i'll get back to you when i have a more solid test case :)
<wgrant> >>> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad
<wgrant> >>> lp = Launchpad.login_anonymously('fewfwfwfw', 'production')
<wgrant> >>> list(lp.projects['launchpad-project'].searchTasks(search_text="loggerhead does not handle incompatible repositories chkinventoryrepository"))
<wgrant> [<bug_task at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/loggerhead/+bug/701256>, <bug_task at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/launchpad/+bug/701256>]
<wgrant> broder: Works OK for me.
<broder> interesting. yeah, it appears to be working for me as well. i'll touch base with cjwatson and see what's going on
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<poolie> broder: of course it will probably only match tasks in that project group
<broder> poolie: yeah, that's explicitly what i want
<poolie> jfi: just so you know, if you only want to read public information, you don't need to sign your requests
<poolie> ie just curl https://api.launchpad.net/blah/blah will work fine
<NCommander> What's required to be able to edit things like status/priority on a spec?
<jcsackett> NCommander: sorry didn't see your message earlier. you mean in blueprints?
<jfi> poolie, it seems that unfortunely some of the requests that I need must be authentified, but for the moment I am sure that use the right ones
<jfi> *not sure that I use
<NCommander> jcsackett: yes
<jcsackett> NCommander: you should have the ability to edit data if you're related to the spec, which boils down to being listed in a role on the spec, or on the spec's target.
<jcsackett> let me double check if there's something else.
<IdleOne> Hello folks, I just got spam email from a bug report I am subscribed to
<jcsackett> NCommander: i don't see anything else on a scan of permissions. is there a spec you can't edit you should be able to?
<jcsackett> IdleOne: can you give me the bug number?
<IdleOne> I mean the cause is good but still not bug related. bug 623819
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623819 in PolicyKit GNOME "[Maverick] policykit is not responding" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623819
<NCommander> jcsackett: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-arm-server
<jcsackett> IdleOne: thanks for the alert; the spam has been dealt with.
<poolie> jfi: if they're accessing public readonly data that'd be a bug
<IdleOne> thank you jcsackett.
<jcsackett> NCommander: yeah, looks like you should be able to edit that. are you locked out of everything, or just status/priority?
<NCommander> jcsackett: status/priority
<jfi> poolie, yes it sounds like a bug, it seems that it depends on the used https impl
<jfi> poolie, LP rejects requests with curllib but not wget....
<poolie> interesting
<poolie> that is not a bug i've heard of before
<poolie> however, note it does require a user-agent
<poolie> i think the rejection message tells you this
<jfi> don't be afraid, the bug is probably in MY code:)
<jfi> hum I dunnot set the user-agent, it is required?
<poolie> (pseudocode) request.add_header('user-agent', 'whatever-my-program/0.0')
<poolie> jfi, http://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/c/curl_easy_setopt.html#CURLOPTUSERAGENT
<jfi> yes
<jfi> .... and it works with the user agent
<jfi> thanks!
<jfi> I am very happy to not have to deal with signing the request:)
<poolie> :)
<jfi> poolie, FYI there is no error msg, just a response header with something like:
<jfi> X-Lazr-Oopsid: OOPS-1957EDGEC1163
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1957EDGEC1163
<poolie> really, nothing in the body?
<poolie> thanks for letting me know
<poolie> hm you probably don't want to talk to edge aeither
<jfi> nothing, content-length set to 2
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/781262
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 781262 in Launchpad itself "api request with user-agent gives oops" [Critical,Triaged]
<jcsackett> NCommander: it looks like those two are actually more restrictive, sorry I didn't notice earlier. you need to be the owner of the target or in the drivers for the target or goal (distribution and series, in other words).
<jfi> poolie, well, that's not important, maybe adding a note about this requirement will be nice:)
<poolie> i think it is on the wiki
<poolie> oopses are critical by policy
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<BjornW> Can somebody tell me how to completely remove a project from LP?
<tsimpson> post a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad requesting an admin delete the project
<tsimpson> * https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<BjornW> tsimpson: thanks, would be great if there was some way of letting the project owner remove it themselves ;)
<tsimpson> there's probably a bug for that somewhere
<lifeless> (noncommercial) projects act as a shared namespace - the concept of ownership can get a bit nebulous
<BjornW> tsimpson: I thought so, thanks.
<lifeless> jfi: btw please don't use the edge domain!
<lifeless> jfi: we are deleting it
<lifeless> the oops you got is
<lifeless> 'Unauthorized: Anonymous requests must provide a User-Agent.'
<jfi> lifeless, right, I have fixed both, hostname and missing user-agent
<lifeless> jfi: I've looked at why we need the user agent and I think it was just a thinko when the code was added
<lifeless> so fixable relatively easily
<jfi> lifeless, that's really not a pb for me to the add the user-agent, I don't need a fix of that
<jfi> lifeless, the small issue was just that I thought that I need to sign the requests because the response was '401 not authorized'
<jfi> lifeless, maybe it would be nice to add the user-agent information in: https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking
<lifeless> I think we should just fix it :)
<jfi> maybe the user-agent can be used in the future to block or detect invalid client spamming the webservice?
<lifeless> its not a trustable field
<lifeless> it can be trivially changed
#launchpad 2011-05-12
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zam> hi!
<microcai> ...
<ElectricPrism> What's the Difference between LaunchPad and GitHub?
<tsimpson> lots ;)
<ElectricPrism> cool
<tsimpson> Launchpad is more geared towards project management, GitHub is mostly code hosting
<tsimpson> that, and and LP uses Bzr rather than Git
<ElectricPrism> Ah
<ElectricPrism> I'm writing a PHP Application Framework, would it be logical for me to choose one of these services or neither?
<ElectricPrism> It's mainly in PHP, MySQL5, CSS3, JavaScript...etc
<tsimpson> it's up to you really, have a look at https://launchpad.net/+tour to see what things you can do in LP
<ElectricPrism> ok awsome thanks
<tsimpson> if you mostly just want code hosting, then either would work fine
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<coffeedude> deryck, morning.
<deryck> coffeedude: morning, bro
<dvdk> hi, have a question about upload.ubuntu.com
<dvdk> accidentally uploaded a *proprietary* in-house package there (my dput was misconfigured)
<dvdk> told me it was denied.  still, would like to be sure, that a copy of the package is not retained in incoming
<jelkner> Is this an appropriate channel for asking a question about renaming  a project and a bzr branch contained within it?
<jelmer> jelkner, hi
<jelkner> jelmer, hi
<jelmer> jelkner: Please ask a question in http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad about having the project renamed.
<jelkner> i will
<jelkner> but i was hoping to get help formulating the question
<jelkner> i'm not exactly sure what to ask for
<jelkner> basically, we have a series of tutorials we want to translate into spanish
<jelmer> jelkner, Ask for a project to be renamed and mention the old project name and the new project name, as well as your relation to the project.
<jelkner> ok
<jelkner> thanks
<CarlFK> /bin/sh: python2.6: not found - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71593226/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.dvsmon_1.1-2ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<CarlFK> Build-Depends: cdbs (>= 0.4.49), debhelper (>= 5.0.38), python-central (>= 0.6.0), python (>= 2.4)
<CarlFK> what is specifying 2.6?
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/wy3i/  debian/control
<Ampelbein> CarlFK: from your pasted log: "set -e; for buildver in 2.6 2.7; do \"
<Ampelbein> CarlFK: probably in debian/rules
<CarlFK> rules...  include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk  include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk
<CarlFK> hmm.
<maxb> CarlFK: I'd guess you're missing Build-Depends: python-all-dev
<CarlFK> maxb: k - seems harmless :)
<CarlFK> should I pull python (>= 2.4) ?
<maxb> pull?
<CarlFK> remove it from Build-Depends
<maxb> Yes
<maxb> What Ubuntu series are you targetting with this?
<CarlFK> natty
<maxb> Only?
<CarlFK> kinda.  might do maverick too.  I am 90% of the user base
<maxb> k
<maxb> If it was natty only, I'd say it's time to stop using python-central
<maxb> In any case, you should remove python (>= 2.5) from your binary package dependencies, and include ${python:Depends}
<CarlFK> heh - my fresh natty install is broken.  falling back to mav...
<CarlFK> "[PPA carlfk] [ubuntu/maverick] dvsmon 1.1-2ubuntu3 (Accepted)" - this should have a link to the lp status page
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+build/2500987           Finished 16 minutes ago                    (took 9 minutes, 16.1 seconds)
<CarlFK> huh, I didn't get the email
<joh> Hi, is it possible to move a ppa to a new location? Preferably so that users don't have to update their sources with the new URL...
<CarlFK> joh: um, what's the point?
<joh> CarlFK: https://answers.launchpad.net/alarm-clock/+question/157236
<CarlFK> i still don't see the point
<joh> CarlFK: I guess it's cleaner to have the ppa under a team rather than a person..?
<CarlFK> I think the "preferably... redirect" muddles the cleaner
<lifeless> joh: make a new ppa
<lifeless> joh: upload the things you want to it
<lifeless> and delete the old one
<lifeless> we don't support redirects to newer ppa urls (for a few reasons, including apt not having a UI for it)
<joh> lifeless: ah ok, then I'm not sure it's worth it...
<lifeless> if you want it team maintained it is :), but only you can decide that
<joh> yeah, well it's basically just to keep packages which haven't been updated in universe yet.
<joh> lifeless: what are the advantages of having it team maintained?
<lifeless> joh: multiple people can upload to it
<joh> lifeless: ah ok
<jcsackett> sinzui: you free for help contact?
<sinzui> yes, sorry
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jcsackett> sinzui: thanks, and no worries. :-)
<dvdk> hi,
<dvdk> is this the right place to ask a question about upload.ubuntu.com?
<lifeless> sure
<dvdk> (already tried to ask before, but didn't got a reply)
<dvdk> today i accidentally uploaded a proprietary package to upload.ubuntu.com,
<dvdk> which was immediately rejected
<dvdk> still, I figure, the data may continue to be stored in the incoming directory for some time?
<dvdk> (unreadable to me, it seems, but who knows who has access?)
<dvdk> startled? :)
<dvdk> package was ment to be but into a company-internal repository via 'dput'
<dvdk> but the 'dput' shipped with ubuntu uploads to upload.ubuntu.com by default (i.e. no server given on command line)
<dvdk> so my question is: (a) are uploads rejected due to missing signature immediately deleted? and (b) whom to contact to ask for deletion if (a)'s anwer is "no".
<lifeless> I believe they are
<lifeless> each upload goes into a unique temp dir
<lifeless> and that is either blessed or discarded
<dvdk> lifeless: ah cool.  that's what i hoped for
<dvdk> then maybe i'll be able to keep my job :)
<lifeless> I can confirm that in a bit, if you like
<lifeless> (to be absolutely sure, I mean)
<dvdk> lifeless: that would be incredible (and make me sleep better :)
<lifeless> some folk intimately familiar with this part of the system come online in ~1.5 hours.
<lifeless> I will double check with them.
<dvdk> lifeless: do you need the name of the package? to look for?
<lifeless> if the thing hasn't been immediately deleted, only the sysadmins would be able to see it
<lifeless> and we can get them to delete all failed uploads if thats the case
<lifeless> dvdk: I don't think so, no.
<lifeless> but if you want to msg it to me that can't hurt
#launchpad 2011-05-13
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lifeless> wgrant: hi, q above about upload tempfile handling
<wgrant> Ah, sure.
<wgrant> Although the user has left.
<lifeless> wgrant: still, I'd like to know if I had it right
<lifeless> or if I need to hunt down said temp dir and get it nukified
<wgrant> It has just been nuked.
<wgrant> I think they may be automatically pruned from germanium after not too long, but on cocoplum they stay around.
<lifeless> great, thanks
<jfi> Hello, about LP web api: date format is defined somewhere? Is it guaranted to be yyyy-mm-dd in all cases?
<wgrant> jfi: It's just ISO8601.
<jfi> wgrant, thanks!
<pfarrell_> hi! my research group is using launchpad. a PhD student in the group has his own branch, and I'd like to do code review for him incrementally, but I don't want to wait until he proposes a merge before I can offer public comment via launchpad. I know you can review when they propose a merge: is there any way to review before that?
<spiv> pfarrell_: there are a few options
<spiv> pfarrell_: you can just look at the commits in their branch (launchpad provides a code browser for branches)
<spiv> pfarrell_: you could run e.g. "bzr merge --preview $their_branch" locally
<pfarrell_> spiv: hi, thanks for the response
<spiv> pfarrell_: you could also make a merge proposal for their branch yourself
<pfarrell_> spiv: yep, I can see their code
<pfarrell_> but it is nowhere near ready for merging
<wgrant> You can keep a merge proposal set to "Work in progress"
<spiv> pfarrell_: there's a "Work in Progress" status, even.
<wgrant> It will show an updating diff, and you can comment on it.
<pfarrell_> but I want to provide feedback before it is ready to merge
<pfarrell_> hmm, that might work
<wgrant> and then either create a new one or just set it to "Needs review" when it's ready for merging.
<spiv> Well, there's always direct email :)
<pfarrell_> spiv: true, but I want it to be public
<pfarrell_> it's just that making a merge request is a little unintuitive, because I don't want to merge his code, I want to review it
<pfarrell_> but I see how that could work
<spiv> A w-i-p proposal is the way I'd do this.
<spiv> Yeah, I can see how that feels a bit weird.  You could always ask them to make it :)
<pfarrell_> ok, great, thanks for your help (and nice job)
<spiv> Hopefully your student appreciates the value of regular feedback.  (If not, I'm sure it's just a matter of time…)
<cjohnston> jml: who was it that you said to talk to about user testing
<jml> cjohnston: mrevell
<mrevell> Hello cjohnston!
<cjohnston> hey mrevell
<cjohnston> Well... ^^ :-)
<cjohnston> I'm interested
<mrevell> cjohnston, Excellent :) Are there any particular parts of LP that interest you? What do you use it for most?
<mrevell> cjohnston, My power's about to go off for ten minutes
<cjohnston> bugs blueprint answers and interfacting my code with translations, but not actual translating
<krazykrivda> I am trying to install notifyosdconfig but I get FAILED TO FETCH the ppa i need, any suggestions?
<wgrant> krazykrivda: How did you add the PPA, and what's the error?
<krazykrivda> bazhang: to be exact > sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig
<krazykrivda> oops ignor the bazhang***
<krazykrivda> then...  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found (and a simialr like it
<wgrant> Sounds like that PPA doesn't support natty.
<krazykrivda> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install notifyosdconfig (i missed that too)
<krazykrivda> i've seen/heard of success on 11.04
<wgrant> That PPA only supports Karmic and Lucid.
<krazykrivda> wgrant: you still here I may have been disconnected
<krazykrivda> wgrant: please see here > http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/configurable-notifyosd-bubbles-for.html
<wgrant> krazykrivda: That says to use ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<wgrant> Not ppa:amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig
<krazykrivda> I am sending you wrong things left and right, I apologize
<jorgesuarez_> I have some trouble activating my gpg key on launchpad
<jorgesuarez_> can somebody help me? thanks
<wgrant> jorgesuarez_: Hi. What's the issue?
<jorgesuarez_> The confirmation message says "A message has been sent to yo@jorgesuar<snip>, encrypted with the key 2048R/E8963826."
<jorgesuarez_> but when I paste the message into gpg --decrypt it says this
<jorgesuarez_> gpg: encrypted with RSA key, ID FFB3E854
<jorgesuarez_> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
<wgrant> Sounds like you added a key that you don't have on your system.
<jorgesuarez_> but the message says clearly the key is E8963826
<jorgesuarez_> but the message seems to have been encrypted with some other key
<jorgesuarez_> maybe i'm not decrypting it correctly
<krazykrivda> wgrant: how can i remove the ppa:amandeepgrewal?  ppa-purge cannot remove
<wgrant> krazykrivda: Look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d. You should see a file containing those entries; delete it.
<wgrant> jorgesuarez_: It's possibly giving the ID of one of the subkeys.
<wgrant> jorgesuarez_: Which fingerprint did you add?
<jorgesuarez_> E968 52B5 5ADD 6DE2 7A5F  90FB FD6F E0D0 E896 3826
<wgrant> Yeah, FFB3E854 is a subkey on that key.
<wgrant> And you don't have it on your system.
<jorgesuarez_> oops
<wgrant> gpg --list-secret-keys
<jorgesuarez_> yes, you're right
<wgrant> jorgesuarez_: So, for future reference, the main key ID is only used for signing. Encryption is done by a subkey, with a different ID.
<wgrant> This can be a little confusing :)
<jorgesuarez_> aaah, ok right
<jorgesuarez_> thanks to you i've found the issue
<jorgesuarez_> i've been trying to decrypt it as root
<wgrant> Ahhh
<krazykrivda> wgrant: all is looking well, thank you for your assistance
<wgrant> krazykrivda: Great.
<krazykrivda> wgrant: now for the worst question yet, I can't figure out how to open it
<wgrant> krazykrivda: Tried running notifyosdconfig?
<krazykrivda> ha.. yes
<wgrant> dpkg -L notifyosdconfig | grep /usr/bin
<krazykrivda> just typing in > notifyosdconfig (in term)
<krazykrivda> got it thank you
<krazykrivda> (for some reason the pkg is notifyconfig)
<jorgesuarez_> I had two keys with the same name and e-mail, and debuild signed my package with the incorrect key
<jorgesuarez_> to avoid problems I removed the unwanted key, and now debsign says that there's no key available
<jorgesuarez_> maybe the key is cached somewhere and I need to clear the cache?
<jorgesuarez_> ok, specifying the hey with the -k parameter seemed to solved it
<jorgesuarez_> When I use dput, the orig file is not being uploaded to launchpad
<jorgesuarez_> what can I do to fix that?
<tumbleweed> jorgesuarez_: it's presumably not listed in your .changes file. You need to debuild with -sa to force the inclusion. (It normally tries to guess from the version number whether it's needed or not)
<jorgesuarez_> tumbleweed: thank you, that's exactly what was happening and solved my problem =)
<jcsackett>  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jcsackett> ...and we're off to a good start witht that. :-p
<wgrant> Yay :)
 * wgrant is free.
<jcsackett> wgrant: isn't wallyworld supposed to be covering the second half of your day?
<jcsackett> oh, conference. nm.
<wgrant> He's somewhere between UDS and here.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<jcsackett> i *guess* we can excuse him then. :-)
<cjohnston> mrevell: are you back online?
<mrevell> cjohnston, Hey there. What sort of use do you normally make of LP?
<cjohnston> mrevell: I'm one of the developers for summit and loco directory... so bugs, blueprints, bzr, answers, translations... ummm what else really is there.. lol
<mrevell> :) Cool. That's good to know. I'll put you on the list of people interested in taking part. I'll probably drop you a mail when I'm getting ready for the next round.
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<NCommander> ok, I kmust be loosing my mind, but I can't figure out how to set priority/direction/status of an image
 * NCommander knows he has permissions for these specs
<NCommander> jcsackett: (these are the same specs from the other day, I just got sidetracked on following them up)
<jcsackett> NCommander: were you able to edit those two fields on this spec before?
<NCommander> jcsackett: Never on these specs, but I can't even edit them on ones I've registered
<jcsackett> NCommander: can you throw me a link to one of the one's you've registered?
<NCommander> jcsackett: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-arm-image-validation
<jcsackett> NCommander: do you have no edit rights on this spec, or again just priority/status?
<jcsackett> er, rather, again just not the priority/status.
<NCommander> jcsackett: just priority/status/direction is uneditable
<jcsackett> so again, i think that's because you're not in the drivers list for the distribution or series listed as the target.
<NCommander> jcsackett: ah, didn't get that explination before, but that's annoying
<NCommander> :0/
<jcsackett> NCommander: i may be wrong, i got that from reading through the security adapters for specs. there may be other factors. let me see if i can scare up someone more familiar with blueprints than me.
<NCommander> jcsackett: thanks
<sinzui> I believe only the approver or a project driver/RM can change assignees
 * sinzui reads permission code
<jcsackett> sinzui: i read through the code as well, and that was my conclusion. but i thought it was worth a second opinion.
<jcsackett> NCommander, see sinzui's comments above. he's offered to double check if i'm crazy. :-)
<primes2h> kiko: hello. I had a look at this bug #176558 and I wonder if it's possible to have (if any) a svg or whatever of those icons.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 176558 in Ubuntu QA Website "New icons required" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176558
<broder> is there a way to encode in a recipe how to extract the version number from the upstream source?
<maxb> broder: No, but it can be derived from the debian/changelog in the packaging branch if you like
<maxb> {debupstream} will be replaced by the upstream portion of the version number taken from debian/changelog in the final tree.
<broder> maxb: right, i was hoping there was some way i could avoid having to update my packaging branch whenever the project in question rolls a new release
<maxb> That can get quite tricky in general. I think the only way recipes could reasonably implement that would be to execute a script in the assembled tree to generate the version
<maxb> Hmm
<broder> sure, and i can imagine the sorts of issues that would come with that
<maxb> Or possibly something based on bzr tags could be written
<maxb> {lasttagonbzrmainlinematchingregex:bzr-.*} ? :-)
<broder> that might work for my case
<broder> i have to look, though - the branch is a git import, and i think the project might use separate release branches that wouldn't be represented in the import of master
<sinzui> /topichttps://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
 * jdobrien will brb, needs to repartition
<ries> hey guys, I need to delete a just created project, where do I got to do this?
<Presence> What method did you guys use to solder the Header pins?  Just push through-hole and solder with whatever?
<maxb> Presence: I think you're in the wrong channel - this channel concerns the software and website of launchpad.net - no soldering involved :-)
<Presence> lol
<Presence> sorry guys
<jcsackett> i've been wondering when we were going to see questions like that, given TI's new launchpad board.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-05-14
<naoki> I lost my project https://launchpad.net/bzr-i18n
<naoki> Why?
<maxb> naoki: Whiteboard says 2011-05-12 Curtis Hovey: Project disabled and INADA Naoki (INADA Naoki) notified.
<maxb> Did you get an email from Curtis?
<naoki> maxb: I've received "Launchpad: translations branch has not been set up."
<naoki> Because I create a branch for exporting translation from Launchpad and didn't push.
<maxb> You should have received some contact explaining why the project was deactivated
<maxb> At a guess, however, it's because launchpad.net is not for testing and experimenting with the Launchpad infrastructure, and your goals are better met within the bzr project itself
<naoki> I can't find the notification mail.
<maxb> naoki: OK. Is there a reason why you think a separate bzr-i18n project makes sense?
<naoki> I'm developing i18n feature for bzr. This feature contains exporting pot, importing translated messages from Launchpad.
<naoki> But I'm not a bzr-core team.
<naoki> So I want to try all workflow before make merge request to bzr.
<maxb> You're free to experiment on qastaging or staging
<naoki> And I want to some people in bzr-core team see the workflow.
<maxb> On production, however, the Launchpad team try to garden the project namespace such that it only contains real, not test, projects.
<naoki> I've created a project on staging befor. The project is removed next day. I couldn't test Launchpad's auto export feature.
<maxb> staging does get reset on a roughly weekly basis, yes
<naoki> OK. A week is enough. I was just bad luck.
<naoki> Thank you, maxb.
<maxb> naoki: If you do need something long term, I don't see any harm in temporarily reactivating bzr-i18n - in which case the best thing for you to do would be to find Curtis' notification email to you about deactivating the project and reply
<maxb> However, unless there's a good reason, my first option would be to experiment on the bzr project itself
<maxb> If you don't have permissions for some of the settings, there are plenty of people who can help out
<naoki> I'll ask to bzr team.
<wgrant> naoki: staging is normally reset each Sunday, but might not this week. qastaging is only reset every couple of months.
<paultag> Hey LPers. Random LP user (https://launchpad.net/~pin-stack) changed the title of bug #1, can someone give him a lecture? LP is timing out on me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<paultag> He joined LP today and people think we've suddenly changed priorities
<wgrant> You've fixed the summary... what's timing out?
<wgrant> Adding a comment?
<wgrant> Hm, he also changed the description, and it's not yet been reverted.
<paultag> wgrant: yes, even though that's an absurd thing to do on a thread with 20 billion comments :)
<spiv> paultag: Why not use the "contact this user" link on that user's page if you want to talk to them?
<paultag> wgrant: Ugh. Sorry
<paultag> spiv: yeah, good point.
<wgrant> If he reverts it I will suspend his account until he agrees to stop it.
<paultag> wgrant: thanks, I contacted him about it
<paultag> Just told him to stop :)
<paultag> I only noticed because someone on reddit was claiming we're trying to kill off Mac OSX now
<wgrant> Heh, yes, that is exactly where I saw it too.
<paultag> hehe
<paultag> anywho, I'm happy enough. Description's still messed up, though. Thanks wgrant :)
<wgrant> I thought I'd avoid creating more noise by fixing it :)
<wgrant> But probably a good idea.
<wgrant> Thanks for doing it.
<paultag> wgrant: I'm sure it'll raise even more by leaving it, slashdot would surely pick it up, then it becomes "fact"
<paultag> Might as well blog about it
<wgrant> paultag: Slashdot will pick it up in a week.
<paultag> hehehe
<wgrant> Except for Ubuntu releases, which they announce 5 hours early :)
<paultag> wgrant: Oh /., I've really cut down my /. usage since I got onto reddit, the /. crowd is so generic nowaday :)
<paultag> you can guess the top 3 comments every time :)
<paultag> There, and posted.
<wgrant> naoki: Why do you need bzr-core to host your branch? You can push your own branch to bzr.
<naoki> wgrant: What I want do is not only push a branch, but also setup translation and try to use autoimport/autoexport.
<wgrant> naoki: Ah, I see. I don't think either qastaging or staging do automatic exports. staging might do automatic imports, though.
<ripps> How do I download binary files from Ubuntu One account using wget?
<ripps> If I use a browser it downloads fine, but if I try to do it from commandline it only downloads an html file that is about 5mb instead of file's acutal 12
<treeform> ripps: you probalby need to send it your cookie thing
<treeform> as one of the headers
<ripps> treeform: how?
<treeform> curl is better for that
<treeform> why cant you just use the web?
<ripps> treeform: I writing a script to automate installing custom software to chromeOS
<ripps> I just figured my ubuntu one storage would be a fine place store files I want to share.
<ovnicraft> hello, in what version lp will has a better comment system ?
<ovnicraft> i found a bug reported in 2008-06-14
<ovnicraft> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/240067
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 240067 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad projects need wikis" [Low,Triaged]
<ovnicraft> how do you work if you can write reference to bugs or commits in comments ?
<ovnicraft> your bot show this bug with Low and triaged
<wgrant> ripps: You may have better luck in #ubuntuone
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to get translation suggestions for a package offline? I dont mind if its a lot of work, because it would really save a lot of time for me
<ari-tczew> hey launchpad support, did you notice spam in bugs?
<ari-tczew> look on bug 605139
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605139 in libuuid-perl (Ubuntu) "Sync libuuid-perl 0.02-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605139
<ari-tczew> comment #2
<onkarshinde> Hi. Can anyone tell me why all the translations on this page are in 'Needs review' state? https://translations.launchpad.net/gnusim8085/+imports
<onkarshinde> any help with translationa?
<onkarshinde> danilos: Do you have any idea why my translations are stuck in import queue? https://translations.launchpad.net/gnusim8085/trunk/+imports
#launchpad 2011-05-15
<vadi2> Setting the bug target is a bit awkward without ajax, or am I missing something?
<wgrant> vadi2: What's awkward about it?
<vadi2> Have to click on the link, wait for the page to load, then select the target, then confirm. Whereas milestones are much easier.
<wgrant> How do you propose we list every project and distribution and package in LP without JS? :)
<wgrant> You should have JavaScript enabled unless you want a suboptimal experience.
<wgrant> Things will work without JS, but it is not intended to be used that way.
<vadi2> I d have javascript enabled?
<vadi2> Milestone selection is working for me via ajax.
<vadi2> But series targetting is not
<wgrant> vadi2: Oh, you are talking about targetting to a series, not setting the target of the bug?
<vadi2> "Target to series", yeah.
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> That is a terribly broken feature, and was never AJAXified.
<wgrant> It is not *that* awkward, though...
<vadi2> Broken as in design or code?
<wgrant> Design.
<vadi2> Hm why?
<vadi2> I don't like having to retarget umpteen bugs that aren't done by a milestone, it's a tedious process. Targetting it to a series is less work
<kire> launchpad isn't an openid consumer?
<Ampelbein> kire: no, unfortunately you can't use openid to login to launchpad.
<maxb> Or rather, it's an openid consumer hardwired to a single provider
<wgrant> Currently hardwired, as an intermediate step between being its own authentication provider and accepting any OpenID.
<wgrant> One day we will take the last step.
<wgrant> But there's a bit of reworking required before that can happen :(
<kire> okay, thanks :)
<arand> Is there a way to "copy packages" in a ppa in a more automated way?
<wgrant> arand: There are the syncSource and syncSources API methods.
<arand> Ok, I'll have a look
<maxb> arand: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hydrazine-core/hydrazine/trunk/view/head:/lp-promote-ppa is likely useful to you, either directly, or as example code
<arand> maxb: Definitely. By examples is currently the only way I know of to do lp api code :)
<maxb> Once you reach a certain threshold, https://launchpad.net/+apidoc starts to become incredibly helpful
<ries> Hey Guys, I created a project a couple of days ago and I asked to get it removed
<ries> Now I cannot find that project anymore, but I also didn't receive a mail that it was removed.
<ries> I asked for removal in 0answers' but now I cannot even fin dmy own question anymore
<ries> as I am a total newbie on launchpad, I am pretty much lost, anybody can give me a quick hand?
<ries> I just found that question : https://answers.launchpad.net/librecad/+question/157402
<ries> ben then I get : Lost something?
<ries> and the question is not there anymore
<ries> did I do something wrong or is teh launchpad system down?
<maxb> The project was disabled - since the question was asked on the project, the question has also been hidden
<ries> maxb: thanks for answereing
<ries> how come I didn't get a mail from launchpad
<maxb> According to the project's status whiteboard: 2011-05-14 Curtis Hovey: Project disabled and Ries van Twisk (Ries van Twisk) notified.
<ries> I don't see anything on the web or in my mailbox
<ries> and I cannot read the origional question and answer
<maxb> I've moved your question to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/157402, but there was no answer on it :-/
<ries> maxb: ic ic...
<ries> so, the LibreCAD project I created is now gone, right?
<maxb> Well, disabled, which is as close to gone as launchpad projects ever get
<maxb> So it's hidden except to certain privileged users
<ries> Ok... that will work for me.
<ries> OI just wanted to see how translations worked untill I discovered that *.ts files are not supported by launchpad
<ries> to avoid convusion I needed to make sure that users would not go to launchpad to submit bugs and other work
<ries> hence the delete request
<ries> thanks for helping out!
<ries> maxb: I got the answers and info via mail now, thanks!
<bdrung_> comment 2 in bug #601539 is spam
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 601539 in radeontool (Ubuntu) "Please sync radeontool 1.6.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601539
<maxb> bdrung_: hidden. Appears to be a legitimate user, though, so I guess it's just address abuse by spammers
<boykillsworld> Hello I'm trying to set up a ppa for my new project webbhtpc am I in the right room
<maxb> boykillsworld: yes, you are
<bdrung_> maxb: thanks
<boykillsworld> Ok I am setting up packages that tweak config files for the desktop.  So they aren't technically source code per se but it looks like I need a debian source file so I can distribute a deb.
<boykillsworld> I usually just make the debs with dpkg -b
<maxb> You must create a Debian source package, not manually assemble a binary .deb - yes.
<maxb> boykillsworld: That's pretty much the wrong way to do it, sorry
<maxb> You probably want to set up minimal debian/{changelog,control,rules,compat} files, and add a debian/install file to have files from your package source tree built into the binary package
<boykillsworld> well the binary package would be the entire xfce desktop
<boykillsworld> I also have some apps coded in gtkdialog that are standalone but don't require compiling to run
<boykillsworld> so how do you make a rules file for them
<boykillsworld> How do you guys deal with debs that add themes to Ubuntu
<boykillsworld> you shouldn't have to recompile gnome to change the background.
<TheEvilPhoenix> you dont have to...?
<TheEvilPhoenix> where are you running into that?
<boykillsworld> ok to set up a ppa I need to upload a debian source package
<boykillsworld> the problem is that my stuff is not source code so there is nothing to compile so I don't know how to set up a rules file.
<TheEvilPhoenix> uhm...
<boykillsworld> yeah exactly
<TheEvilPhoenix> are you trying to package files in general, or what?
<TheEvilPhoenix> because as far as I uinderstand themes...
<boykillsworld> well I kind of inherited an operating system from element os
<TheEvilPhoenix> they're files stored into the system
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah
<boykillsworld> he had deb packages set up for the background as well as setting up programs to launch at startup.  He also had some gtkdialog scripts for theme changing etc.
<boykillsworld> I need to support all this and provide updates so I thought a launchpad ppa would be nice
<boykillsworld> I guess I could piggyback my config files with my application launcher but since they have nothing to do with eachother this seems wrong also
<Ampelbein> boykillsworld: you just need a debian/*.install file for dh_install(1) to act upon.
<Ampelbein> boykillsworld: no need to compile anything
<boykillsworld> thanks
<boykillsworld> could you point to an example
<Ampelbein> boykillsworld: not from the top of my head, but 'man dh_install' is pretty self-explanatory
<boykillsworld> thanks
<boykillsworld> and after I set up that a control and changelog it should be fine right
<Ampelbein> boykillsworld: well, you would need a debian/rules file, too
<boykillsworld> yeah all the rules files I saw directed towards makefiles
<Ampelbein> boykillsworld: in your case, a simple file with #!/usr/bin/make -f %:
<Ampelbein>         dh $@
<Ampelbein> eek
<Ampelbein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608005/ as debian/rules
<boykillsworld> wont that bomb because I have no makefile
<Ampelbein> boykillsworld: you don't need one.
<boykillsworld> oh ok
<Ampelbein> boykillsworld: the #!/usr/bin/make -f refers to the rules file being in makefile format.
<boykillsworld> oh ok
<Ampelbein> (so the empty space before the dh $@ line is a tab, not 8 spaces)
<Ampelbein> but we are slightly off-topic here, #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu would be more suitable
<boykillsworld> thanks
<boykillsworld> I know 7 programming languages and build my own desktop for fun but ubuntu source packages confuse the hell out of me.
<Ampelbein> !packaging | boykillsworld
<ubot5> boykillsworld: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<abogani> Is there the right place for question about PPA?
<Ampelbein> abogani: if it's technical issues with ppas #launchpad is correct. but these questions concern packaging itself and aren't specific to PPAs
<abogani> Ampelbein: It seems to me that the PPA documentation contains an error.
<abogani> IMHO  of course... :)
<Ampelbein> abogani: I'm not affiliated with launchpad/canonical so maybe I can't help. But what do you think is wrong? ;-)
<abogani> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading says: "If your package can be used on different versions of Ubuntu without being recompiled you can copy the existing binaries from the older series to the new series; see Copying packages.  If your package does need to be recompiled to support multiple Ubuntu series, then you should add a suffix of the series name to the version number. So a package for the Intrepid Ibex could be named myapp_1.
<abogani> 0-2~ppa1~intrepid1 ..." .  In my opinion it isn't right because I can copy (through "Copy packages") and select  "Rebuild the copied sources". So why should I bother with ~lucidX, ~maverickX and ~nattyX suffixes?
<abogani> Did I miss something?
<Ampelbein> abogani: you can't have more than one binary of a given version. so the copy-with-rebuild will give you an error.
<Ampelbein> abogani: the reason is that foo0.2~ppa1 compiled in natty might link to libbar2 while in maverick the same version would link to libbar1.
<Ampelbein> so there would be 2 different binary packages with the same version - an impossible situation.
<Ampelbein> (you can use copy-with-rebuild to a different ppa though)
<Ampelbein> abogani: I hope that makes it a bit clearer.
<abogani> Ampelbein: Ahhhh I understand!
<abogani> Ampelbein: Thank you very much and sorry for disturb!
<Ampelbein> abogani: you're welcome ;-)
<maxb> Anyone around who can stab osmium for me? It's sitting on one of my builds apparently doing nothing with it (no log tail at all)
<maxb> hmm, it's ok now
<yann2> hello!
<yann2> Trying to view: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.scope=all&field.scope.target=&field.searchtext=&search=Search+Bug+Reports&start=185100
<yann2> but launchpad doesnt seem to like that request, I get a timeout
<yann2> OOPS-1961AW472 if that helps :)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1961AW472
<lifeless> yes, high offsets like that won't work
<lifeless> you're 185 *thousand* bugs into the list
<yann2> I know
<yann2> wanted to see the last ones
<yann2> as it seemed to be ordered by date
<lifeless> change the sort order
<lifeless> much better
<yann2> true, that works :) but thought it was worth reporting, as I guess it should work ;)
<lifeless> known issue
<lifeless> unlikely to be fixed - its not a sane use case
<lifeless> we need to provide indices and sorts that let folk find things efficiently
<lifeless> iterating hundreds of thousands of items is a job for map reduce processing
<lifeless> not front end web servers
<yann2> maybe you should skip the "last" link when there are too many results?
<yann2> or display only the first 1000, and suggest to refine the search?
<yann2> cause really, it looks broken :)
<lifeless> I have a branch in progress where the last link will invert the sort order for you behind the scenes
<yann2> anyway, changing the sort works for my use case, thanks for that
<lifeless> its not quite ready
<yann2> see ya
<lifeless> yann2: ciao
<lifeless> so we will support clicking 'last'
<yann2> cool :)
<lifeless> I thought you were manually clicking next, next, next next (or automatedly) until it started fialing
<yann2> not that crazy ;)
<lifeless> ;0
<lifeless> BAH
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> is what I meant
#launchpad 2012-05-07
<lifeless> OOPS-0060edda6c3be0f7fa8daa0835618205
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=0060edda6c3be0f7fa8daa0835618205
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/104462562/buildlog.txt.gz
<lifeless>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: python-all (>= 2.6.6-3~) but it is not installable
<lifeless> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<lifeless> Remove the following packages:
<lifeless> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes?
<mwhudson> soyuz uses pbuilder?
<wgrant> recipes use pbuilder-satisfydepends
<mwhudson> ah ok
<lifeless> wgrant: what is it really trying to tell me ?
<wgrant> I suggested it in Wellington as a short-term measure, and it was never replaced :)
<wgrant> lifeless: python-all is uninstallable.
<lifeless> oh yay
<mwhudson> well that version is
<mwhudson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/python-all suggests you can get 2.6.5
<lifeless> Is that likely to be related to my recipe ?
<wgrant> What mwhudson said, probably.
<lifeless> nothing in backports even
<lifeless> jelmer: ^ do you know what that version is depended on for ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Vaguely relatedly, are there any plans for testtools/fixtures 3.x support?
<lifeless> should work now
<lifeless> packaging has been refreshed recently by jelmer
<wgrant> Not in precise :(
<lifeless> yes well
<lifeless> grab the testing cabal ppa
<wilbur> ubuntu 12.04: while using firefox for a short while, the right click function becomes corrupt and also by hovering the mouse pointer above the firefox icon it will no longer display the small information pop up...until i relog. i have installed chromium to avoid the annoying flaw.
<wilbur> maybe this issue is actually being caused by firefox and not because of an oversight or maybe it has something to do with the fact that i am running 64 bit...either way it should not be like that.
<StevenK> wilbur: This channel is for user support for Launchpad, you should reask in #ubuntu.
<wilbur> i mentioned it there also and was referred to here...but ok.
<wilbur> i have said my peace, if it remains so be it.
<wilbur> thank you, goodbye.
<ok2cqr> Hello, does anyone know how long does it take to delete files from my personal ppa after request, please?
<ok2cqr> I did it about 10 hours ago and still getting error that files already exist
<ok2cqr> I can't see them in the package list but after I try to copy package from other ppa, I get error that file already exists.
<wgrant> ok2cqr: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<ok2cqr> so I have to increase version also after I deleted original package?
<ok2cqr> It was only for testing, I made testing build and would like if it fails
<ok2cqr> and it did, so I wanted to delete package I copied from other ppa
<ok2cqr> and after a few hours of trying other build, I decide co get it back. It is the same package with the same content
<wgrant> ok2cqr: You have to increase the version, yes.
<ok2cqr> I can't do that
<ok2cqr> the package is not mine
<ok2cqr> I'll try to add that repo to dependency
<Glarbex> Hello, can I confirm that bugs.launchpad.net is changing SSL certificates? SHA1 fingerprints: old A7:97:F3:0E:EB:C2:23:15:A5:50:28:B1:DD:3B:B5:A2:C1:91:1C:1F and new E9:B6:4D:20:01:CC:A6:C8:56:F4:8F:35:3D:BA:94:03:FF:80:4A:E9
<wgrant> Glarbex: That's correct.
<Glarbex> Thanks.
<wgrant> The old one expires tomorrow :)
<Glarbex> I saw that, I was just a bit paranoid because of the different issuer.
<Glarbex> (I have heard of CA certificates trusted by browsers being issued to large organisations for the specific purpose of MitM attacks on their traffic.)
<wgrant> Yeah :/
<wgrant> But this particular one is real.
<Glarbex> Thanks.
<maxb> Hm, different CAs for launchpad.net vs. *.launchpad.net - not something I'd ever thought to look at before. Surprising.
<wgrant> They should match again once launchpad.net's expires in two months.
<maxb> So much nuisance caused by whoever had the ridiculous idea of basing SSL / cookie trust on "star dot" rather than "this domain and subdomains" :-/
<wgrant> ITYM "ridiculously profitable"
<penguin42> Hi, I'm landing on a 'Lost something?' page when saving a status/importance and comment change on bug 995933    OOPS-a1bb3d284af4f172a061e39496c97db1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 995933 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic on xen hypervisor boot using kernel 3.0.0.19" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995933
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=a1bb3d284af4f172a061e39496c97db1
<wgrant> penguin42: Refresh the page. It was retargeted from linux-meta to linux while you were editing.
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> wgrant: Thanks
<wgrant> (huh, I didn't think xen dom0 support was meant to even vaguely work in oneiric at all)
<penguin42> I don't know, I'll leave that to the linux package guys to figure out
<penguin42> wgrant: Is there a reason that the package name is embedded in the URL for the save-changes button, it doesn't sound like it needs to be and would fix that race
<wgrant> penguin42: Bugs can affect multiple packages.
<wgrant> The status is specific to a package.
<penguin42> ah yes, ok
<stgraber> heya, can we get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/995998 pulled in the next SRU for precise? it's quite important for thin client hardware
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 995998 in linux (Ubuntu) "fix hp t5745 and hp st4757 lvds patch in drm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stgraber> hasn't hit stable yet apparently but will probably soon (patch is trivial)
<stgraber> gah, wrong channel ... sorry :)
<thopiekar_> hi.. I can't create any new branch on launchpad. Is there any reason? lp-id: thopiekar
<lifeless> what happens when you try ?
<thopiekar_> lifeless: there is nothing on the site that makes me possible to create one. On every "code" page I see a area which has a grey background but there is no text, like "Register a new branch" or whatever.
<lifeless> thopiekar_: you make new branches by pushing them from within bzr
<NougatRillettes> Hi !
<NougatRillettes> Could any launchpad admin quey me please ?
<NougatRillettes> *query
<NougatRillettes> I'd like to get all the post i made deleted.
<NougatRillettes> Or to see their name changed
<NougatRillettes> (i'm trying to clean the google results on my name, no that they are offensive but i made those posts a few years ago and i don't want them to impact on the way people would consider me)
<deryck> NougatRillettes, hey, we can't delete posts for you for that reason.  We only hide comments when there is spam or some such in them.
<NougatRillettes> hmmm
<deryck> NougatRillettes, what is your lp user name?
<NougatRillettes> Arthur Carcano
<NougatRillettes> Isn't it possible to change the name ?
<NougatRillettes> I'm not sure I still have my launchpad account btb.
<NougatRillettes> But my posts are still on google.
<deryck> NougatRillettes, it looks like an account for ~arthur-carcano has been deactivated already.
<deryck> NougatRillettes, I believe that will do what you want.
<NougatRillettes> oh, nice !
<NougatRillettes> I remember desactivating a few weeks ago but it didn't seem to change anything so...
<deryck> NougatRillettes, and when I search your name in Google, the pages turn up in Google, but if I follow them they are 404 since the account doesn't exist with us anymore.
<NougatRillettes> oh, i'm so sorry, I didn't even try to follow the links !
<NougatRillettes> :/
<NougatRillettes> How stupid i look now...
<deryck> NougatRillettes, no worries :)  Glad it's worked out now.
<mwhudson> bug 1 miiiiiiiiillion approaches
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<StevenK> Haha
<mwhudson> lolbot
<sidnei> how does one get a project group created these days?
<sagaci> sidnei, a team for a project?
<wgrant> sidnei: We can create them for you.
<wgrant> sidnei: What do you want?
<sidnei> wgrant, can you create graphite-project and add graphite/carbon/whisper as subprojects?
<wgrant> sidnei: https://launchpad.net/graphite-project is yours. You'll need to negotiate with the project owners (which seem to mostly be you...) to add them to the group.
<sidnei> wgrant, awesome, thanks!
#launchpad 2012-05-08
<sidnei> is it possible to rename or even redirect  projects in launchpad?
<wgrant> sidnei: Yes, both.
<sidnei> ok, help me pick the right one. :)
<sidnei> we're splitting lp:graphite in 3 projects, carbon, whisper and graphite-web
<sidnei> lp:graphite has already been split for the first two
<wgrant> Perhaps you want graphite->graphite-web, graphite-project->graphite?
<wgrant> Although the latter may be a bit confusing.
<sidnei> mostly wondering if it's worth breaking bzr branch lp:graphite
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> We can redirect in the webapp, but not in codehosting.
<sidnei> technically it's the same branch but with the whisper and carbon directories removed
 * sidnei ponders
<sidnei> for graphite->graphite-web would that be a rename or a redirect? it would keep all the active branches and bugs and everything in the case of a rename?
<wgrant> Everything is kept, and webapp URLs can be redirected from the old to the new, but bzr URLs can't be.
<mwhudson> unless you want to fix that bug in lp :-)
<sidnei> mwhudson, i can recognize a trap when i see one :)
<mwhudson> i guess that wasn't very subtle
<FloSoft> Hi, I'm having a small question: If I download my projects bazaar branch, it'll download around 800mb, the resulting local repository then is only 140mb :/ where does this overhead come from and how can I optimize that?
<lifeless> FloSoft: you can bzr pack it which may help; however if its the branch I think it is, the 800mb shows up when using HTTP rather than bzr+ssh
<lifeless> bzr+ssh is much more efficient and we recommend it! :)
<FloSoft> lifeless: ok then its a http(s)-problem with that overhead?
<FloSoft> can an anonymous user use the bzr+ssh-method?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> but anyone can add an ssh key to LP to use bzr+ssh
<FloSoft> lifeless: hmm its for a gentoo-ebuild script, so I don't think that every one who wants to build the package should first create a launchpad account :/
<lifeless> FloSoft: indeed, I can understand that
<FloSoft> How can I "bzr pack" the remote branch?
<lifeless> bzr pack bzr+ssh://....
<FloSoft> ah ok :)
<lifeless> or bzr pack lp:.... if you have logged in (and have write access to the branch)
<lifeless> you probably want the build script to do a bzr export too, rather than a branch, if they just want a copy of the latest code
<FloSoft> I could have thought so ... ;)
<FloSoft> I'll test, thx :)
<chrisccoulson> can someone please kill all of the currently running builds in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages?
<chrisccoulson> actually, never mind
<Laibsch> where can I get in contact with the admins of packages.ubuntu.com site?  frank@lichtenheld.de is listed as contact but I believe he has been non-responsive for years?  The site is malfunctioning (again).
<Resistance> Laibsch:  what "malfunction"?
 * Resistance has never seen it malfunction for basic things
<Laibsch> the current problem is that search does not return anything anymore
<Laibsch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/isdnlog for example
<Resistance> Laibsch:  search works for me when i use the search box
<Laibsch> not for me
<Laibsch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=isdnlog
<Laibsch> still empty
<Resistance> that could be an individual instance
<Resistance> rather than globally
 * Resistance searched 'znc', 'python3', and 'psmisc' and all 3 showed up
<Laibsch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=znc is still empty
<Laibsch> hm
<Resistance> clear your cache, because i dont search 'default', i search 'precise' or i use a direct-link
<Resistance> replace suite=default with suite=precise
<Resistance> or suite=natty or w/e release
<Resistance> it should then work
<Laibsch> it's still the same here.  so, while this might work in some circumstances it doesn't work reliably.  It fails reliably here and used to be working up until about a week ago.  who can I inform about this?
<bobweaver> hello there is there a better way to get my Dependency Tree too not be so small ?
<bobweaver> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/zpanelcp/+spec/upsource-dev
<bobweaver> I can not even read the blueprint circles :)
<bobweaver> Thanks for your time
<mano> hello, i have uploaded a package to a ppa, but it is not showing in the ppa page?
<thomi> I've somehow managed to start a recipe with the wrong destination PPA selected, it's currently building. Is there any way to cancel it, or at leasst delete the packagex from the target PPA when it's finished?
<bigjools> just delete it when finished
<bigjools> or hit cancel on the build page
<thomi> hmmm, OK.
<thomi> it seems that if you click "Request build" on the recipe page the default archive that's selected in the popup is not the same as the one that's set on the recipe. This seems like a bug to me.
#launchpad 2012-05-09
<mano_> hello, i have uploaded my pacakge to my ppa in launchpad,but it doesn't appear there?
<geser> did you got a email that it got accepted or rejected?
<geser> see also https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<wgrant> mano_: That usually means that you haven't signed the changes file with a key associated with your Launchpad account.
<mano_> ok, the problem was in the KEY, now he is telling me  that my key is pending validation , who shall do that?
<geser> you, if I'm not mistaken (I've registered my key long time ago) you should get an encrypted(?) mail from LP to the email address on your key
<mano_> when verifying my key with the email the have been sent to me from launchpad, i got: There is 1 error.  Launchpad could not verify your signature: (7, 58, u'No data')
<mano_> what shall i put in "Signed text: "?
<wgrant> mano_: You need to decrypt the email with your key
<wgrant> Or sign the provided text, if you have a signing-only key.
<mano_> lets start from begian, i have  a Fingerprint and a Key type/ID in my email from launchpad, what shall i do now?
<mano_> what i only need to know now is what shall i put in the "Signed text: " when importing the Openpgp key to launchpad?
<wgrant> mano_: Does the page not say "Please paste a clear-signed copy of the following paragraph into the box beneath it."?
<mano_> i did that already, but because it is saying after that: There is 1 error.  Launchpad could not verify your signature: (7, 58, u'No data')
<mano_> i am asking :)
<wgrant> mano_: You need to paste the entire signature, including the "BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE" and "END PGP SIGNATURE" lines.
<mano_> here: There is 1 error.  Launchpad could not verify your signature: No signatures found
<wgrant> How did you generate the signature?
<mano_> how to make a secret key?
<wgrant> Don't you already have one?
<wgrant> You entered the fingerprint earlier.
<wgrant> Have you been following https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey?
<mano_> ok, now i am at step 6, i have the email, there is a fingerprint and a key/id , and there is a link, what shall i do now?
<wgrant> Click on the link.
<mano_> ok
<mano_> it open a page :"Confirm sign-only OpenPGP key"
<mano_> there is a big box, what shall i put in it?
<wgrant> The page tells you what to put it in, and there is a help link.
<mano_> yes but i didn't understand from it, my english is bad,
<wgrant> The help link has an example, showing the commands you need to enter and what things should look like.
<wgrant> Click the blue "How do I do that?" link.
<mano_> the "Copy the confirmation text from the Launchpad page" is that 'Please register ABCDEF... to the Launchpad user joe 2005-04-01 10:30:42 UTC'?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Except with your fingerprint, username, and today's date.
<wgrant> You'll see it in a paragraph under the help link.
<mano_> ok i did that, now i am at help step 2, when using the command it give: gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available gpg: key: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<wgrant> Use "gpg -u XXXXXXX --clearsign FILENAME", where XXXXXXXX is the key ID or email address corresponding to the fingerprint that you gave to Launchpad earlier.
<mano_> i did that many times, bue as i said the command  give: gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available gpg: key: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<wgrant> Does "gpg --list-secret-keys" show anything?
<Mkaysi> How does one convert bug report as security issue?
<Mkaysi> And is "makes anyone able to crash the computer anywhere" enough reason for security issue?
<mano_> wgrant: yes i give me
<mano_> it give me*
<wgrant> mano_: Have you tried specifying that email address as the XXXXXXX in the command above?
<wgrant> Mkaysi: You can click the edit icon to the right of the "This report is public" at the top right of the page.
<wgrant> Mkaysi: There you can set whether the bug is public, private, a security vulnerability, etc.
<Mkaysi> Oh, I didn't look there. Thanks :)
<mano_> yes i di
<mano_> i did*
<Mkaysi> Oh and is answer to that second question "yes"?
<wgrant> Mkaysi: Best to be safe.
<Mkaysi> Do I take that as yes?
<wgrant> Yes.
<Mkaysi> Ok :)
<wgrant> mano_: In the --list-secret-keys output you'll see a line like "sec    1234A/12345678". Take the 8 letters and numbers from after the /, and put them in place of the XXXXXXXX above.
<mano_> so it last is shall be like that?' gpg --clearsign 12345678 'or what?
<wgrant> mano_: gpg -u 12345678 --clearsign FILENAME
<wgrant> Replacing 12345678 and FILENAME with the correct values, of course
<mano_> ok, now he say: You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for .....
<wgrant> Enter the passphrase you entered when you created the key.
<mano_> yesssssssssssssssss!!!
<mano_> it worked! :D :D :D :D :D :d
<wgrant> Great.
<mano_> ok, now i have uploaded the package to the repo, but it is not showing there?
<wgrant> mano_: It can take a few minutes to show up.
<mano_> OK :D
<mano_> back agian, i have uploaded a package to my ppa but it don'y appear in it
<geser> still?
<geser> have you checked if you have signed the _source.changes files with the right key (the one you just activated)?
<mano> hello, when launchpad try to build my package it give me an error, after doing some commands on my computer i got this after using dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<RobinJ1995> How do I create and maintain a PPA?
<RobinJ1995> and what are its advantages over a classic debian repository?
<dobey> integration with launchpad and ubuntu
<RobinJ1995> dobey, what integration?
<RobinJ1995> "Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key"....
<dobey> RobinJ1995: your key has to be on keyserver.ubuntu.com for lp to find it
<RobinJ1995> dobey, what's with this encrypted email.... if there goal was to make it way too hard for the average user to perform, they've succeeded
<RobinJ1995> honestly, what a mess
<dobey> RobinJ1995: what encrypted email?
<RobinJ1995> dobey, the one you get after importing your pgp key
<RobinJ1995> security's fine by me, but they're really exagurating now
<dobey> making sure you are you doesn't seem too difficult for the average user
<RobinJ1995> it is in launchpad's way
<RobinJ1995> The confirmation instructions have been
<RobinJ1995> encrypted with the OpenPGP key you have attempted to register. << great... no what? i'm not going to download and setup a special mail client just because they need to use some way too complicated encryption technology
<dobey> you're using a mail client that doesn't do pgp?
<RobinJ1995> gmail
<dobey> there's firefox extnsions to do encrypted mail on gmail
<RobinJ1995> it also says that the project is discontinued and that it's likely not to work anymore
<Mkaysi> Was there documentation about Launchpad email interface somewhere?
<Mkaysi> RobinJ1995: I would suggest installing Thunderbird and Enigmail for easy encrypted message decryption if you don't want to use GPG directly.
<RobinJ1995> Mkaysi, not going to install anything because their security is impssibly stupid
<RobinJ1995> security? fine. this? nah, i'll stick with a normal debian repo
<soren> I thought we didn't need GPG signatures when sending from gmail anymore?
<dapal> would someone please remove en_GB and en_CA from wicd on LP? TIA
<tbf> is there a good way for using code repositories at launchpad with git?
<jelmer> tbf: you can have launchpad import git repositories into  bzr branches
<tbf> jelmer, no. i really don't want to give up git
<tbf> jelmer, actually canonical's tutorial quite nicely summarizes the reasons: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html#design-differences
<dapal> tbf: (..not leaving LP is the only reason why I'm using bzr instead of git for wicd)
<dapal> really, I develop using git, then I do git → bzr locally, and push bzr over to LP
<dapal> (and the git repo to github)
<dapal> meh
<tbf> dapal, sounds error prone. do you have tools supporting you?
<dapal> tbf: git bzr
<dapal> (and bzr-git)
<dapal> tbf: honestly, one could also have a .bzr and a .git in the same directory. The .git would be listed in the .bzrignore, and the other way around for .bzr
<dapal> but then, you have to double-commit each time
<dapal> (yes, one could even write a wrapper to that, but sounds nasty at least)
<tbf> dapal: well, guess you'd only have to update the .bzr folder when pushing changes
<tbf> hmm... but keeping the .bzr folder and the .git folder at the same place sounds like an interesting approach to avoid some confusion
<tbf> dapal, got something to play with
<dapal> nice to hear^Wread :)
<jelmer> tbf: there is an open bug about supporting git on launchpad
<dapal> jelmer: do you know the bug number? I was looking for it, but google didn't help :/
<tbf> jelmer, after all github, bitbucket, ... seem to make a few bugs with git. wondering why canonical doesn't want that money
<dapal> jelmer: (I remember someone there [in the bugreport] saying "if you want, go patch there")
<jelmer> dapal: bug 651844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 651844 in Launchpad itself "Support for exposing Launchpad hosted bzr branches as git repositories" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651844
<dapal> thanks jelmer, but this wasn't the bug I remembered :D
<dapal> seems nice though, a git-bzr proxy hosted at LP-level
<dapal> so LP keeps bzr, while the world outside can use bzr/git
 * dapal reads the report
<jelmer> dapal: or perhaps you mean bug 648635?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 648635 in Launchpad itself "Cannot have Launchpad publish hosted bzr branches to external git repositories" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648635
<dapal> jelmer: neither. I remember seeing a bug about "native" git hosting on LP
<dapal> thanks for the pointers though!
<jelmer> dapal: perhaps bug 292557 then ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 292557 in Marabou "Missing git and/or hg (Mercurial) support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292557
<jelmer> I don't see any other (historical) bugs related to git
<tbf> hmm?
<dapal> jelmer: seems that one, thanks!
<tbf>        git-remote-bzr - Git remote support for Bazaar repositories
<tbf>        This command provides support for using bzr repositories as Git remotes, through the bzr-git plugin. At the moment it supports cloning from, fetching from and pushing into Bazaar repositories. Fetch support is still experimental, and may be slow.
<tbf> dapal, have you tried this thing?
<dapal> tbf: uh, no. I should :)
<dapal> (maybe with some test project though, I don't want to break wicd for this)
<jelmer> tbf, dapal: that is still experimental, it's not really ready for actual production use
<tbf> jelmer, do you know what's missing?
<tbf> actually this looks exactly like the tool for losing my griefs
<tbf> ok, one i found:
<tbf>  git branch -l
<tbf> * (no branch)
<tbf> :-)
<jelmer> tbf: that's correct, there is just a HEAD branch
<jelmer> tbf: wrt completeness, I mostly got git-remote-bzr working as a hack
<jelmer> it works fine for basic operations, but can't handle a lot of (common) corner cases
<tbf> jelmer, guess i am still going to test drive it.
<tbf> jelmer, expect bug reports and patches.
<tbf> (considering the idea itself has legs)
<tbf> (s/considering/assuming/)
<tbf> ok. "git clone bzr::lp:unity" fails...
<tbf> bzrlib.errors.NoSuchFile: No such file: 'unityutils.h-20091217140958-pnjcwi4blgy8odsl-1'
<jelmer> tbf: yep, that's one of the issues you can encounter
<tbf> jelmer: "bzr fast-export | (cd /tmp/unity && git fast-import)" ?
<tbf> ah. no. this needs a local bzr repo
<jelmer> tbf: that also doesn't allow contributing back to bzr afaik
<tbf> jelmer: still this maybe shows the algorithm needed for successfully importing a bzr repo
<jelmer> tbf: how do you mean?
<tbf> jelmer: apparently this fast import/export format somewhat works for converting repos
<jelmer> tbf: for converting it works, but contributing back to bzr is harder I think
<tbf> jelmer: so maybe this file format and the related tools show how to import bzr repos into git
<tbf> 'k
#launchpad 2012-05-10
<bobweaver> hello there I am making a trophies  for ubuntu accomplishments and am making one for if you are a launchpad beta tester. it is asking me what IRC channels there are and I would like too list all but I do not know what they are. any help would be great thanks for your time
<bobweaver> right now I only have this irc channel
<EvilResistance> bobweaver, channels for...?
<bobweaver> launchpad beta testing and or launchpad
<bobweaver> here issome meta data http://paste.ubuntu.com/978998/  see the last line :)
<bobweaver> Ubuntu  Accomplishments  = https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<bobweaver> ehh one is good enough for now I if anyone sees this and knows anything ping me plz so I can give out the best info thanks again for your time.
<joey> aiaiai sinzui spam
<joey> :-)
<sinzui> joey, I just finished. I was using the new +sharing view and new privacy portlet to find and remove people who had access to private bugs
<tgm4883> I was just wondering if there is extraordinary high load on the build servers? We're noticing amd64 builds lagging about 12+ hours behind our i386 builds  https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+packages
<wgrant> tgm4883: There are more builds than normal, probably due to the recent Ubuntu release.
<tgm4883> wgrant, thats what I figured. I was hoping it would have died down by now
<tgm4883> I'll go ahead and stop our daily build until it works itself out
<wgrant> It had died down for a while, but then ramped back up.
<tgm4883> ah
<wgrant> So it's possibly more related to people setting their PPAs up for quantal
<jfi> Hello, the attribute ws.size is not documented in https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html, but it appears in https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking. Is it a documentation 'bug' or this attribute obsolete/should not be used?
<wgrant> jfi: ws.size is an implicit attribute on any collection, so it's not documented in the LP-specific type docs.
<jfi> wgrant, is there a more 'formal' documentation available than the 'hacking' documentation for ws.size?
<wgrant> jfi: There may be something in the WADL, but /API/Hacking is the only human-readable one.
<Resistance> is there planned support in the bug tracker's auto-parser for bug references to support Debian Bug references?  (i.e. I say Debian Bug #999999 and it'd point that entire phrase to the corresponding Debian bug)
<ubot5> Error: Debian bug 999999 could not be found
<Resistance> shut up ubot5, it was an example
<Resistance> right now doing that only has the Bug #?????? part linking to LP bugs
<Resistance> see here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/991179/comments/110  and here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/991179/comments/111
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 991179 in boinc (Ubuntu) "7.0.24 "computation error" bug" [Medium,Confirmed]
<geser> Resistance: see bug #67145 (yes, only 5 digits)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 67145 in Launchpad itself "Linkify Debian bug numbers in comments correctly" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67145
<Resistance> geser:  that should be bumped up from "low" imo
<mpt> How can I find out why an Incomplete bug report hasn't expired?
<mpt> For example, bug 402962 was set to Incomplete for totem (Ubuntu) four months ago, so it should have expired by now. Why hasn't it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 402962 in totem (Ubuntu) "Notify OSD should not rely on applications that inhibit the screensaver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402962
<mpt> Sorry, set to Incomplete for notify-osd (Ubuntu), so it should have expired for that
<EvilResistance> mpt:  is that a bug for totem?
<EvilResistance> (if so, what's the severity, in your mind)
<mpt> EvilResistance, yes, it should be Confirmed for totem, and it is, but it should have expired for notify-osd by now.
<EvilResistance> mpt:  see incoming privmsg
<wgrant> mpt: A task will only expire if there are no valid tasks on its bug (ie. any other task that isn't Incomplete, Invalid or Won't Fix).
<mpt> wgrant, thanks
<lifeless> this is changable
<lifeless> I don't think anyone claims its ideal
#launchpad 2012-05-11
<hpeter> hi
<benonsoftware> Hello hpeter
<hpeter> can somebody tell me what the anonymous checkout/branch address for this project would look like?
<hpeter> mailman = bzr bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mailman-coders/mailman/3.0/
<hpeter> i'm doing this with mr.developer inside a python buildout
<StevenK> hpeter: Instead of bzr+ssh:// , http://
<hpeter> StevenK: thanx, works
<ciupicri> is it to me or I need to send the referrer in order to login to launchpad and also reset my passowrd?
<geser> you need a referrer to interact with LP
<s9iper1> any body help me in signing the pgp key
<s9iper1> ?
<s9iper1> i am in the mid i have sent it to server and its it imported to launchpad but the other steps are not understandable by me some lines of wiki page any body help
<ciupicri> is it to me or I need to send the HTTP referrer field in order to login to launchpad and also reset my passowrd?
<mano> hello, when launchpad builds my package i got this error: http://pastebin.com/BEt8Dkhm  anyone know why?
<leo-unglaub> hey guys..i have a question
<leo-unglaub> how can there are build .deb packages if a project don't contain the debian folder with the control file?
<leo-unglaub> how is this possible on launchpad?
#launchpad 2012-05-12
<Fudge> hi is it possible to get help changing ownership of a project i created, cant find where to do it :)
<wgrant> Fudge: Which project?
<vnguyen> Hi, has any ever had some problem with decrypting the GPG-key confirmation email, but managed to solve it?
<wgrant> vnguyen: You need to copy the whole thing as plaintext, including the start and end lines like '-------BEGIN blah blah blah--------'
<wgrant> vnguyen: You might have to view the source of the email -- Hotmail might be mangling it before you see it.
<Fudge> wgrant  vinux project, my user is fudge
<Fudge> i am wishing to make the vinux team the owwner so others can manage it as well
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/vinux/+edit-people, or there's an edit icon next to the Maintainer field on https://launchpad.net/vinux
<Fudge> wgrant  there is an edit field with the project owner? i woudl change that?
<wgrant> Fudge: Maintainer == Owner
<Fudge> wgrant  I wish to change it to vinux/ubuntu team, wil lthat be accepted?
<wgrant> Fudge: Specify 'vinux' as the new maintainer, since that's the team name.
<Fudge> forgive me, I am visually impaired. I see my name, username then logout button, next to that is vinuxproject. is that where I change it?
<wgrant> Are you on +edit-people?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/vinux/+edit-people is more likely to work in a CLI or screenreader-driven browser than the AJAX widget on https://launchpad.net/vinux
<wgrant> There's a field labelled 'Maintainer'
<wgrant> Enter 'vinux' in there
<Fudge> yay thanks wgrant  that is extremely helpful
<wgrant> Excellent, you have indeed changed it.
<Fudge> thanx mate :D
<vnguyen> Does anyone have experience with the bug tracking email interface? I've send a bug-report via mail, but it bounced back with an error soemthing like 'you didn't sign the email'
<wgrant> vnguyen: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<wgrant> vnguyen: You may have some difficulty using it with Hotmail's web client, because emails that change things (including creating a bug) need to be signed.
<vnguyen> Hello all, has anyone encountered a problem with the bug email interface?
<vnguyen> Hi all, I'm trying to use the bug tracker email interface. But my emails keep bouncing back with the same error "You need to sign your email" (or something like that)
<vnguyen> Does anyone have any idea what might've caused this
<vnguyen> ?
<Nafallo> vnguyen: you need to sign your e-mail, I'd think.
<Nafallo> vnguyen: as in, use your gpg-key.
<Nafallo> vnguyen: please keep the conversation in channel, so someone else can help out if need be.
<vnguyen> Oh, sorry. I'm just new to this IRC client
<vnguyen> Ok, so I signed the message with "gpg --clearsign < email.txt > signed-email.txt"
<vnguyen> that's the correct way to do it, isn't it?
<Nafallo> no idea, personally.
<Nafallo> I don't use launchpad much.
<maxb> the normal way is to have gpg functionality in your mail client do it
<vnguyen> I use webmail, which doesn't seem to offer that kind of functionality. Most importantly, I need this to be done via the command-line terminal
<maxb> i don't know if copypaste from commandline gpg will produce quite the right format
<Resistance> it will *work*, but its not reliable
 * Resistance tried that when he didnt have working email, took 15 attempts before he said 'screw it' and installed thunderbird
<Resistance> and *then* it worked
<Resistance> heck, even Evolution on Natty worked
<vnguyen> Hah, what's thunderbird?
<Resistance> Mozilla's free email client, no Exchange support ootb though
<Resistance> (Exchange is glitchy and evil, so if you're using that, god help you)
<vnguyen> No no, I dont use Exchange. Just use the 'mail' command
<vnguyen> old fashion, I know~!
<Resistance> ewwww
<Resistance> postfix!  </shun>
<Resistance> or sendmail
 * Resistance yawns
<Resistance> i must have forgotten my coffee this morning
 * Resistance walks off to get a cup
 * Resistance returns with hot coffee.
<Resistance> anyways, the 'mail' command is kind of bleh
<Resistance> doesnt come with PGP support, to be frank PGP support is usually controlled by a compatible email client
<vnguyen> I know, but that's the only way (that I know of) to generate emails automatically
<Resistance> its not, really
<Resistance> and define "generate emails automatically"
<Resistance> (ideally, GUI clients come with the support, perhaps alpine does, but meh)
<vnguyen> Ok, so here's what I'm trying to do. I need to run a bunch of tests (200+), so I worte this small program to run all the tests, and if anything fails, report the bug via email
<vnguyen> that's what I meant by "automatically"
<vnguyen> But erm, if you have any idea (simpler, better :D) as to how to do this kind of stuff, I'm open to all suggessions!
<Resistance> vnguyen:  you'd need a system that can auto-use gpg to sign your messages.  there's no system out there taht does that automatically, save for bug systems that don't use PGP encryption
<Resistance> is there any particular reason you need to use Launchpad as the bugtracker?
<Resistance> (I know of a few bugtrackers that don't require PGP encryption)
<Resistance> s/PGP/gpg/
<vnguyen> Yes, it's where all the bugs I'm working with have been hosted.
<vnguyen> So if the bug-tracker is the unchanged parameter, is there anything I could do differently to get this to work?
<Resistance> vnguyen:  apart from use a manual system, or find an email protocol or script/library/function that can natively handle PGP encrypted emails?
<Resistance> (or write your own program, which i doubt you want to do)
<Resistance> vnguyen:  sorry for my disappearance, had to go acquire replacement system parts :P
<vnguyen> that's ok/ :)
<Resistance> however, in order to do a backup of my data, i'll have to hop off of here for now
 * Resistance shall return with an alternate client
<vnguyen> ok, tahnks anyway! :D
<EvilResistance> and i am back :P
 * EvilResistance had to switch to a non-local client so the scrollbacks dont become ungodly
<vnguyen> uhm, I think I missed some parts. So you said if I manually do a 'gpg --clearsign ..." and copy and paste the thing into the email body, soemthing might get lost, right?
<lifeless> vnguyen: LP supports DKIM signing too, if your domain is signed
<lifeless> vnguyen: as for how to do GPG signing of mail, see the RFC - I'll dig its number up in a second
<lifeless> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/quilt-dev/2011-10/msg00001.html may be a good basis for an implementation
<vnguyen> Ok, I'll look at that. Thanks!!
<lifeless> http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3156.txt
<lifeless> vnguyen: ^
<lifeless> is the rfc for doing signed email with gpg
<vnguyen> [a bit off-topic]: @lifeless why  your responses printed in reverse order in my chat window? o_O
<vnguyen> *are
<lifeless> I don't know, what order are they printed in ?
<vnguyen> the  link to www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3156 comes first, and everything else just get prepended
<vnguyen> prepended! (not appended, which is what it is supposed to be! )
<vnguyen> i'll switch the client! hate this thing!
<lifeless> I linked 07:07 < vnguyen> the  link to www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3156 comes first, and everything else just get prepended
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> I linked www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3156, then I did a ^, then I said 'is the rfc...'
<vnguyen> Oh, ok. I guess the order isn't that important anyways! lol
<vnguyen> thanks
<EvilResistance> offtopic, but anyone got a link (nontorrent) to a 12.04 ISO that is fast-downloadable?
<EvilResistance> nevermind :p
 * EvilResistance found a mirror that is fast
<EvilResistance> s/a mirror/an official mirror/
<vnguyen> @lifeless: I'm probably being pretty dense here, but I looked at the links, and it seems to be talking about some "quilt" command, which I'm pretty sure I don't have available. I'm on the Mac~! :(
<lifeless> vnguyen: that link was to a patch to quilt that taught quilt to send gpg signed mails
<lifeless> vnguyen: it is an example of the code you may need
<EvilResistance> wait, you want a solution for *MAC*?
<vnguyen> Yesss!
<lifeless> Resistance: why the emphasis? OSX is a Unix ...
<vnguyen> @lifeless: It is, only there're things that you can get for *free*  on a pure Unix but not the OSX. which is why I hate it~!
<vnguyen>  -s?
#launchpad 2012-05-13
<melodie> hi
<melodie> if there is someone here, I would like to report a small issue while receiving a confirmation by mail after I send gpg keys fingerprint to launchpad
<wgrant> melodie: What's the problem?
<melodie> I followed the instructions from this page: https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail
<melodie> very carefully
<melodie> I use Sylpheed, and while trying to decypher the message with the said action, I got an error message
<melodie> I tried to remove the * at the beginning of the command, but same, an error message
<melodie> so I tried with command line:
<melodie> did a "save to /tmp" and did a command line : gpg --decrypt nameofmail
<melodie> and then a new error message that said something about the end of line not good
<melodie> therefore I removed the text around the message and left just the message with beginning and end of message
<melodie> then I could read the message
<melodie> the "gpg --decrypt my-message" prompted me for my pass phrase and I could get to it.
<melodie> I thought I should report it somewhere. others may not have the idea to do this way to solve the problem.
<melodie> I would suggest to send the whole message encrypted, to avoid trouble.
<melodie> wgrant: is that explained well enough ?
<wgrant> What was the error message from within Sylpheed?
<melodie> I check and paste it here
<wgrant> melodie: It'd be nice to use OpenPGP/MIME, but then anyone using a webmail or Windows mail client would be in trouble.
<melodie> it is in French : do you mind or do I open sylpheed in english ?
<wgrant> Inline encryption lets anyone copy it out easily, to work around problems like you just had :)
<melodie> English
<wgrant> I can probably get the gist of it in French.
<melodie> --- Terminé : gpg --no-tty --command-fd 0 --passphrase-fd 0 --decrypt /home/joyce/.sylpheed-2.0/mimetmp/00000009.mimetmp |
<melodie> sh: -c: line 1: Erreur de syntaxe : fin de fichier prématurée
<wgrant> Huh
<wgrant> You had selected the whole inline message block?
<melodie> with the * at the beginning or without is the same error message
<wgrant> AIUI those sylpheed operations operate on the currently selected text.
<melodie> I had selected nothing : where is it written that I should select the text before hitting the action menu ?
<melodie> o_o
<melodie> :)
<melodie> then maybe this detail might be added to the doc at that page ? :)
<melodie> what do you think ?
<wgrant> The %p means selected content. I think %f runs over the whole file.
<melodie> I am the kind of girl who doesn't know about such details. /o\
<wgrant> See section 13.4 of http://sylpheeddoc.sourceforge.net/en/manual/manual-13.html. Could you try with %f? Perhaps we should update the docs to use that instead.
<melodie> wo who !
<melodie> I would not want to hurt your feeling, but I don't fancy reading so many docs to get to one aim. I already read man gpg a lot...
<melodie> :D
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> I'll update the help wiki to say you have to select the message.
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<melodie> would you know of a Debian mentor for my firt package ? ;D
<melodie> wgrant: thank you very much ! ^^
<wgrant> #debian-mentors on OFTC might be your best bet for that :)
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> I've updated the docs.
<melodie> wgrant: I have been there. I was just kidding, because I used quite some time to get to learn to make a package as fast as I could. :)
<wgrant> Heh
<melodie> now I'll try to make it get to ppa, while waiting for it to get further
<wgrant> Good plan.
<melodie> thanks.
<melodie> thanks for having updated the doc !
<wgrant> :)
 * wgrant wanders off for a while.
<melodie> there is still something wrong but I can't find out what
<melodie> wgrant: I have selected the part which is crypted and I still get the same message error
<wgrant> melodie: Including the BEGIN and END line?
<melodie> Yes, I tried both, but now I might have a clue
<melodie> I check and I tell you in 2 seconds
<wgrant> Did you readd the *?
<wgrant> "Prepending *: this will allow you to send to the command's standard input a text that you will enter in a dialog window. But in contrast to prepending >, the entered text is hidden (useful when entering passwords)."
<melodie> wgrant: now that works. I had to close Sylpheed and reopen it for that.
<wgrant> Aha
<wgrant> I've never used it.
<melodie> once I hit the command in the menu action, after having selected the text, including entry and end of encrypted part, I am prompted the passphrase in a small window, then I can read the message. this works in French as well as in English (if I start Sylpheed from a console with the "LANG=C" environment.
<melodie> )
<melodie> wgrant: it works indeed with the full command line as provided, with the * at the beginning and the | at the end of the command line.
<wgrant> Great.
<melodie> wgrant: fun ! now it works even without selecting the encrypted part. I think maybe the trick would have been to close and reopen Sylpheed after having set up the new actions.
<melodie> so...
<melodie> maybe would you also want to advise to quit the app and restart it after configuring new actions ? :)
<wgrant> Done
<melodie> thanks again.
<melodie> can you do anything about the code of conduct ? there is a fault of spelling. XD
<melodie> s/behaviour/behavior/
<melodie> and there is one more error. I will try to find who can do something
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+download
<wgrant> melodie: "behavior" is US English, pretty much everywhere else uses "behaviour"
<melodie> wgrant: then I need to find one more dictionnary for Firefox
<melodie> what about minimises ?
<melodie> it says it should be written with a z inside
<wgrant> z/s is again US vs world
<melodie> minimizes
<melodie> oh oh §
<melodie> !
<melodie> my dictionnary is us then
<melodie> ok, never mind.
<wgrant> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_and_British_English_spelling_differences#-our.2C_-or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_and_British_English_spelling_differences#-ise.2C_-ize_.28-isation.2C_-ization.29
<melodie> I installed the English UK addon for Firefox
<melodie> this way I can check with both
<wgrant> Great.
<melodie> this is a good addition. there are way too many things to learn in file. :D
<melodie> lief
<melodie> no
<melodie> life
<melodie> pff
<melodie> sorry. :D
<melodie> would you advise me on a name for a ppa ?
<melodie> thanks again, and good night
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I would like to fix bug... could you tell where I can find easy one?
<ondrej> hi, can somebody moderate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/876387/comments/40 (haven't found where to report directly in launchpad)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 876387 in psmisc (Ubuntu Oneiric) "fuser forking uncontrollably in cron job" [High,Triaged]
<czajkowski> done
<pavolzetor> hi guys,
<pavolzetor> is there any way to track ppa downloads?
<pavolzetor> demographics, stats
<pavolzetor> so I will know, who and where uses my app, and how many users I do have
<lifeless> there is an API that will give you aggregate download statistics
<lifeless> due to UK/EU regulation we can't disclosure personally identifying information
<pavolzetor> http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/tracking-ppa-download-statistics
<pavolzetor> thnkas going to explore,
<thumper> lifeless: hey hey, you around?
<lifeless> yup
<thumper> so... personal bug lists
<thumper> was talking with the lp peeps
<thumper> and they said you wouldn't likely block it as long as I deleted enough code
<thumper> lifeless: what are your thoughts?
<lifeless> I've a great deal of interest in seeing LP become more powerful :).
<thumper> and by that you mean what?
<lifeless> I mean that I like features being added, as long as we can maintain them - which is what deleting code is about, keeping the total codebase size under control
<thumper> ok...
<thumper> for me this is the ability to have a single priority list of bugs
<thumper> which people can then attack from the top
<lifeless> There are a few conceptual discussions around personal bugs lists
<thumper> and having shared write access to the list
<lifeless> from the very simple to the radically different
<thumper> I have a relatively defined set of criteria I need
<thumper> and happy to actually write and mentor things through
<lifeless> you want a work queue for a team
<thumper> although I'd like some help
<thumper> lifeless: yes I do, priority queue :)
<lifeless> team maintained and team executable, right ?
<thumper> well, the team doing the work isn't the same team setting the priority
<thumper> :)
<thumper> need write by distro, design, tech team lead
<thumper> to have a common agreed priority bug list
<lifeless> so, if you had (task, team, priority)
<thumper> write by a few distro people (not everyone )
<thumper> yeah, that is about as complicated as my schema goes :)
<lifeless> as a generic thing, with a editing facility and a view facility
<thumper> yes
<thumper> that's about it
<lifeless> you could model your ACL by having a team 'ubuntu-desktop-bugs-priority', anyone in that team can edit it, and as its a public team, anyone can see it.
<thumper> that is pretty much what I thought too
<thumper> not too complicated
<lifeless> that in itself wouldn't support rich integration (e.g. showing a priority on regular bug listings) [because of performance and UI issues: 1:M on task means you may have many priorities to show]
<thumper> although...
<thumper> perhaps we want the possibility of multiple priority lists for a team
<thumper> which would imply another table
<lifeless> why ?
<thumper> allowing a name, and display name
 * thumper shrugs
<thumper> well
<thumper> right now, I only need one
<thumper> but what about later?
<lifeless> simple is good, folk can build up their own things on top of it.
<thumper> yes
<lifeless> just add another team, make the first one a member, and you've got another list.
<thumper> I guess if you want more than one list
<lifeless> with the same ACL.
<thumper> make another team
<thumper> right?
<lifeless> right, you can say its a workaround, but its one that if people are doing we can address by adding a name facility.
<lifeless> but doing named lists would be a 33% increase in data to process (and a corresponding decrease in performance)
<thumper> so... we would address this later if needed?
<lifeless> right
<thumper> I'd even be fine with just a web view, and rest write interface
<lifeless> so, I suggest you do a minimal LEP, don't worry about implementation stuff there, try to make sure that you have enough functionality listed that it would be usable
<lifeless> for your needs
<thumper> ok
<lifeless> I'll review on a technical basis, mrevell can identify any product issues, and then we can get rolling
<thumper> I'll try to get to it soonish
<thumper> ok, cool
#launchpad 2013-05-06
<ahayzen> oh is tht might be the building not the uploading i'm looking at :P
<ahayzen> StevenK, i think it is the series change i'll wait until more changes are made to the bzr branch and notify you if i have any issues. Thanks for you help :)
<StevenK> ahayzen: You're welcome
<hychen> ['#launchpad', 'Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad']
<hychen> ['[freenode-info] why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup', 'asimov.freenode.net']
<hychen> ['ChanServ', '[#launchpad] Need help with Launchpad? Visit https://help.launchpad.net for the user guide. Still stuck or need to report spam? Go to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad']
<hychen> ['#launchpad :https://launchpad.net', 'services.', '328']
<supermagnum357> Hi, i have a idea for a software project but i cannot code. I have the required documentation. Is it somehow possible to post the idea on launcpad, so other people can se it and help out if they want to ?
<Corey> So due to a doc bug I've pushed packages to be built to the wrong PPA. How do I delete them sanely?
<Corey> Durh.
<Corey> Helps if I log in, got it sorted.
<apachelogger> in case you have a policy for linkedin spam in bug reports... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxcb/+bug/419501/comments/62
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 419501 in GASP Core "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed." [Critical,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> uhm, could someone rescore https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/ppa/+build/4552963 , I *really* need that  built right away :S
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ^^ pretty please
<psusi> so I think I may have found a bug in lp... bug #35492 was reopened a while back as affecting hotplug(Ubuntu)... which no longer exists... trying to mark it as invalid results in an error that there is no such package
<ubot5> bug 35492 in hotplug (Ubuntu) ""Cannot enable port 1. Maybe the USB cable is bad?" with usb mouse on toshiba laptop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35492
#launchpad 2013-05-07
<Logan_> Can someone please requeue this build? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-testtools/0.9.29-2/+build/4536153
<ScottK> Logan_: A retry won't help.
<Logan_> python-extras appears to be available now in Saucy, though.
<ScottK> python-extras in universe and python-testtools is in main.
<ScottK> So it's not available as a build dep until it's promoted to main.
<Logan_> Oh, durrr. I'm silly.
<ScottK> It happens to all of us.
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Sven_vB> is there a trick to bookmark the LP login site with the e-mail filled in and input focus on the password field? i tried Github-style https://login.launchpad.net/?email=user@host.tld but it seems that's not the trick.
<wgrant> Sven_vB: No, there's no way to do that. Most people just remain logged in.
<lifeless> or use autocomplete in your browser?
<Sven_vB> lifeless, thanks, already tried that. works less customizable than i'm trying to have it.
<Sven_vB> wgrant, thanks, maybe i'll feature request that.
<lifeless> You could submit a patch. It would be a canonical-identity-provider patch, not Launcpad.
<maxb> A javascript bookmark or greasemonkeyish script, perhaps
<maxb> Although I do wonder just how many identities you have :-)
<Sven_vB> on LP, one. however the browser profile is re-created at boot time from a template for several users, so i try to keep it free from personal data. except bookmarks, which are inserted locally after deploy.
<Sven_vB> is there also a trick to move the lines up or down wihout extending the selection and without changing caret position wihtin the line?
<psusi> so it seems that launchpad still can not be logged into using lynx ( now it seems that lp insists on a referrer header, which lynx refuses to send after a a form due to security concerns ).. what was the workaround to beat launchpadlib into being logged in?
<psusi> ok, managed to get over that hurdle... now it looks like something broke on the lp end: AttributeError: https://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+source/hubackup/+bug/64594 object has no attrib
<psusi> ute 'newMessage'
<psusi> been getting a few "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." in the last few minutes
<TheLordOfTime> I take it PPAs can't build for maverick or earlier (except for Lucid)?
<TheLordOfTime> actually i lied
<TheLordOfTime> unless someone says otherwise, of course...
<maxb> PPAs cannot build for any release which has been moved out of the main archive, and hence no longer appears here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<maxb> TheLordOfTime: ^
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  explain natty building then
 * maxb advises TheLordOfTime to read the list better :-)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  remind me to recode you to be less annoying, such advisories aren't helpful
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  anyways, now that I have that confirmation i can cancel the updates for a couple of the nginx builds I have to do
<TheLordOfTime> (for PPAs)
<maxb> There's no need to sulk, just because I observed that you'd misread the list I provided :-/
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  okay, any idea when maverick's stuff was moved out?
<TheLordOfTime> out of curiosity is all
<TheLordOfTime> (and it's not sulking, it's me being annoyed that i missed notices about such things)
<maxb> I do not think notices are typically sent, as far as I know
<maxb> I think they can be archived at the convenience of those managing the infrastructure once the relevant release has passed EOL
<TheLordOfTime> so basically just check daily to see when stuff fails and then deal with it...
<TheLordOfTime> right, that makes sense...
<TheLordOfTime> except for the part the PPA uploader is accepting uploads for EOL releases...
<TheLordOfTime> that's kind of a "wait, what?" thing...
<maxb> Alternatively just don't support EOL releases in PPAs
<TheLordOfTime> maxb:  yeah, well, tell that to the 50 people emailing me saying "UPDATE FOR [eolreleasehere]"
<TheLordOfTime> too bad slapping them all is out of the question... *sigh*
<TheLordOfTime> i'm getting timeout bugs when I try and modify a PPA's description... anyone know why?
<TheLordOfTime> s/timeout bugs/timeouts/
<TheLordOfTime> (but the PPA page does NOT time out)
#launchpad 2013-05-08
<ScottK> TheLordOfTime: Unless they're paying you, you can (and should) tell them to buzz off.
<stub> StevenK: Didn't I review this yesterday?
<StevenK> stub: Yes. There was some unpleasantness with pipes.
<wgrant> And the column name has changed, hasn't it?
<StevenK> I don't think that has been pushed
<StevenK> It's pushing now
<apw> wgrant, StevenK, I am right in thinking that PPU rights (via a package set) should bring nomination rights for the full list of included packages
<bjf> i have PPU rights for linux-* (kernels) and can accept nominations for relevant bugs/tasks. however, i don't seem to be able to accept nominations for linux-lowlatency or linux-armadaxp and I can't figure out how to make LP tell me why that is
<Delemas> Any idea why dget in Ubuntu raring is reporting launchpad.net's SSL cert as untrusted?
<Delemas> Never mind. Turned out all was needed was a c_rehash...
<ScottK> micahg: ^^^ can you answer bjf's question.
<bjf> StevenK, or wgrant can you help me with my question? ^^
<bjf> Ursinha, can you help me? ^^
<bjf> Ursinha, sorry, just realized your long gone for today.
<wgrant> bjf: Do you have an example of a nomination that you can't approve?
<bjf> wgrant, looking
<bjf> wgrant bug 1177492
<ubot5> bug 1177492 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux-lowlatency: <version to be filled> -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177492
<stgraber> bjf: linux-lowlatency doesn't exist in precise
<stgraber> so it's not in your packageset which means you're not an uploader which IIRC means that LP won't let you accept nomination unless you're in the driver team
<bjf> stgraber, ok, maybe that's a bad example (you are correct about it not in precise).. let me look for another
<wgrant> There was a bug that prevented packageset (not PPU) privs from working on bugs, but that was fixed long ago.
<bjf> stgraber, wgrant ok, ignore me for now (i can't find a good example right now).
<stgraber> bjf: if you do, ping me, it's likely because the packagesets aren't in sync (they can't really be), so I need to manually add the new source and then it should work for you
<bjf> stgraber, wgrant you've made me question what I was seeing (which is not a bad thing).
<bjf> stgraber, ack, thanks
#launchpad 2013-05-09
<Laney> what's the query string parameter to +filebug to populate the bug title field?
<Laney> (is there one?)
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug?field.title=foo
<voldyman> guys how do i import a project from github to launchpad, i found the page but it doesn't accept the git uri
<psusi> wgrant: is there a way to batch up the lp calls instead of doing bug.lp_save() after every status change?
<chilicuil> hi, sorry to bother, I'm trying to send a patch to this project: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7-installer , I've tried  'bzr push lp:~chilicuil/ubuntu-nexus7-installer/fix-1177667' 'bzr push lp:~chilicuil/ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7-installer/fix-1177667' and a mix in between and I always get this message: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~chilicuil/ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus7/ubuntu-nexus
#launchpad 2013-05-10
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I get info about the messages that I sent from launchpad?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<czajkowski> cristian_c: what do you mean messages?
<psusi> is there a way to batch up launchpad api calls?  setting the status and calling bug.lp_save() on each bug takes *ages*
<cristian_c> czajkowski, 'Contact this user' in the top-right
<cristian_c> angle
<czajkowski> cristian_c: no there isn't then there is a bug about that though as there is no way to know when you contacted them
<cristian_c> ok
<bac> gmb, BjornT_: if one of you has a moment to have a look at an lp2kanban branch:  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lp2kanban/kill-httplib2/+merge/163334
<Riddell> hmm, I can't dput to launchpad suddenly
<Riddell> ooh now it works
<smoser> $ bzr push
<smoser> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu/raring/cloud-init/
<smoser> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-87002896:///%2Bbranch/ubuntu/raring/cloud-init/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<smoser> anyone able to help me there?
<smoser> separately
<smoser> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/raring/cloud-init
<smoser> bzr: ERROR: Revision {smoser@ubuntu.com-20130118151237-7jeas9368k0vdy84} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<stgraber> smoser: not sure whether LP actually enforces that but it'd make sense for ubuntu:raring/* to be read-only as the release pocket can't be touched post-release
<stgraber> not being able to branch from it is rather odd though (I can reproduce that here, so it's definitely something wrong with the server/branch)
<dobey> it's almost certainly a UDD import bug
<james_w> the branch error is probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/888615 see comments 4 and 5 for workaround
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 888615 in Bazaar "UDD branch freshness checker breaks on incomplete history" [High,Confirmed]
<james_w> the push is exactly because it is read only because it is released
#launchpad 2013-05-11
<qengho> Hi hi.  I tried to update a blueprint, but it throws a weird kind of error. No Oops.
<qengho> Ah, nevermind.
#launchpad 2014-05-05
<shadeslayer> hi, seems we have a spammer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1316150 / https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1316108
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316150 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Is Slimming Down a Challenge? Find out about Turmeric Benefits" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316108 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "What Are Things You Can Do to Slim Down Healthily" [Undecided,Invalid]
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1316108
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ^^
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: Suspended
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: thx
<kSwit>  /msg chanserv info  #archlinux-pl
<kSwit> sry
#launchpad 2014-05-06
<petan> hi is there any problem with package uploading?
<petan> I uploaded 1 like 10 minutes ago and no response anywhere
<wgrant> petan: Which package?
<wgrant> Ah, I see it.
<wgrant> petan: The key you signed it with isn't registered with your Launchpad account.
<petan> oh, you are correct I am an idiot...
<Fly-Man-> What is the average time it takes the code puller to wake up and start pulling code ?
<cjwatson> For a branch pushed directly to LP, or for some kind of import?
<Fly-Man-> import
<Fly-Man-> Ahh, it went through ..
#launchpad 2014-05-07
<kbowling> I've uploaded a package for trusty to https://launchpad.net/~llnw/+archive/collectd
<kbowling> I then try to upload a package for precise, but I get the email "File collectd_5.4.1-llnw3.tar.gz already exists in collectd, but uploaded version has different contents."
<kbowling> tried following https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors with no luck
<kbowling> on the precise and trusty machines, I change debian/changelog to the correct distro and do dpkg-buildpackage -S
<kbowling> do I need to somehow embed the release in the dist files?
<wgrant> kbowling: You need to change the version in debian/changelog.
<wgrant> Otherwise there'd be two collectd packages with version 5.4.1-llnw3, which would be thoroughly confusing to both computers and people.
<wgrant> It's common to append something like ~ubuntu12.04.1 to the version for backports.
<kbowling> yeah that appears to be it, I'm adding ~trusty and ~precise
<wgrant> We used to use codenames, but that breaks after Zany Zebra, so the release's version number is preferred now.
<kbowling> why the minor?  is that important?
<kbowling> or 12.04 sufficient?
<wgrant> 12.04 would be fine.
<kbowling> looks like that did it https://launchpad.net/~llnw/+archive/collectd
<kbowling> I deleted the whole PPA to clean it; is there a more precise way to clean in the future?
<wgrant> Why did it need cleaning?
<kbowling> I had a build without a suffix
<wgrant> You could have deleted that package.
<Terry_ARM> Hi there, my Launchpad-hosted non-PPA project can give me download counts of released packages. Is it possible to get such download counts through python Launchpadlib? I tired but looks like it is not possible.
<Terry_ARM> For example, we can see download numbers like 1438, 8070 in page https://launchpad.net/gcc-arm-embedded/+download.
<wgrant> Guest80870: Release file download counts aren't exposed through the API.
<wgrant> Not yet, at least.
<Guest80870> even in the Launchpadlib dev branch?
<wgrant> The server defines the API, not the client.
<Guest80870> OK. I see. Thank you.
<spayno> I had success yesterday with creating my first ppa on launchpad.  It built fine for amd64 and i386.  I'm now wondering if there is a way to have launchpad build for ARM?
<dobey> spayno: you can open a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to ask to have it enabled on your ppa.
<spayno> dobey: thanks! I submitted a question
<kbowling> I want to PPA something that manually builds a deb.  any advice on doing this?
<kbowling> i.e it doesn't use the typical debian packaging chain
<dobey> you can only upload source packages that build with the typical debian packaging chain to a PPA
<cjwatson> kbowling: you must implement the standard debian/rules entry points, but beyond that the exact way you build the .deb doesn't matter.  (however not using the typical packaging chain sounds like an epic waste of time)
<mapreri> just a quick question: if I ask to get armhf builds in my ppa, is this feature available to all my ppa or to only the one I ask for?
<mapreri> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> mapreri: It needs to be enabled on a per-PPA basis.
<mapreri> wgrant: ok, thanks
#launchpad 2014-05-08
<paultag> Heyya LP - Anyone know if I can grant someone upload rights to a PPA I own without creating a group and adding both of us to it + a PPA?
<dobey> you cannot
<paultag> right, thought so
<paultag> thanks :)
<maxb> paultag: Well.... you can actually
<maxb> But only through the LP API, the UI doesn't let you
<maxb> Also, upload rights granted in this way won't grant delete-package rights
<paultag> maxb: word :)
<paultag> thanks :)
<paultag> I just made a group, a little senseless, but it's ok :)
<cjwatson> maxb: You can add an admin ACL, can't you?
<cjwatson> edit-acl from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools should allow it
<cjwatson> (IIRC)
#launchpad 2014-05-09
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/~78luphr0rnk2nuqimstywepozxn9kl19tqh0tx66b5dki1xxsh5mkz9gl21a5rlwfnr8jn6ln0m3jxne2k9x1ohg85w3jabxlrqbgszpjpwcmvkb-launchpad-a811i2i3ytqlsztthjth0svbccw8inm65tmkqp9sarr553jq53in4xm1m8wn3o4rlwaer06ogwvqwv9mrqoku2x334n7di44o65qze67n1wneepm is a pretty impressive Launchpad ID
<StevenK> I fixed the bug that was causing that around that time, I think
<dobey> mpt: lol, nice ssh key :)
<mpt> I like how it has “-launchpad-” skulking in the middle there
<Peng> their user ID is *that*, and their display name is "Aubs"!?
<Saviq> another spammer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1317897
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317897 in Mir "Only All Natural Skin Care Products Revitalize and Rejuvenate" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Saviq: they're gone
<Saviq> cjwatson, thanks, do you think those are people spammers or we have some issue with automated registration?
<cjwatson> I don't have a way to tell
<cjwatson> They only seem to report very small numbers of spam each
<cjwatson> But that could be deliberate
<Saviq> cjwatson, yeah it does sound like a manual spammer then
<cjwatson> Or it could be to try to evade attention and maximise the chance of gaining pagerank from LP - not sure how we'd tell, maybe grovel through appserver logs to see how fast the registration happened?
<sithlord48> i having a problem importing a branch from git hub . i keep getting the branch not found error in my log for import. if i click the link launchpad shows for my import code it goes to the correct location anyone have some pointers?
<sithlord48> got started of an import now have different errors. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/175030143/sithlord48-q-gears-trunk.log  how do i check out just a branch of my github code?
<dobey> append ",branch=$branchname" to the end of the url
<sithlord48> dobey:  use the address for the main branch?
<dobey> the https url yes
<sithlord48> dobey i used git://github.com/sithlord48/q-gears/tree/trunk.git before should i use git://github.com/sithlord48/q-gears.git,branch=trunk?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> having /tree/ there is wrong
<sithlord48> ok
<sithlord48> i have never imported from git or github before only svn and sourceforge so its a tad different
<sithlord48> awesome after waiting for it to start it seams to be importing correctly now ! Thanks dobey!!\
<sithlord48> dobey : got mostly done then died any idea? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/175031961/sithlord48-q-gears-trunk.log
<sithlord48> Is that an error in my stuff to be imported or the importer?
<dobey> sithlord48: looks like something possibly has a name that is not valid utf-8
<sithlord48> ok ill see what i can find
<lazyPower> allo, any idea why a juju charm branch references vim-rails as it's upstream location? https://code.launchpad.net/charms/+source/rails
<dobey> lazyPower: you should probably ask the juju charms people
<lazyPower> dobey: i am a juju charms people
<lazyPower> i however don't have access to edit this.
<dobey> no
<dobey> err
<dobey> nor i
<dobey> you need to ping someone in https://launchpad.net/~charmers
<dobey> that is the team that maintains the distribution
<lazyPower> dobey: http://launchpad.net/~lazypower
<lazyPower> i'm a member of the group - this is an alias however - oh wait.. it hink i just answered my problem. I need to look at the ~charmers branch
 * lazyPower looks
<dobey> huh, well you should have whatever perms are needed for that i think, being a member of the maintenance team
<dobey> on the other hand, it's been 15 minutes and my meager branch still hasn't been scanned :(
<lazyPower> dobey: for the charm queue?
<lazyPower> or to show up in the store?
<dobey> my branch? neither
<dobey> just a branch on launchpad
<lazyPower> ah
<dobey> i ended up deleting it and re-pushing
<dobey> but now launchpad isn't linking it ot the bug as it's supposed to do :(
<lazyPower> oi
#launchpad 2014-05-11
<chomwitt> i submitted a bug report but it's not listed in my launchpad user page's bug page
<tsimpson> by default bugs marked as fixed or invalid aren't shown
<chomwitt> a! ok .thanks tsimpson
<dirk> Hi, I'm having trouble adding a PPA. It keeps 404'ing when i do sudo apt-get update. i think something is configured wrong. i'm on linux mint 16.
<cjwatson> What's your sources.list line?
<dirk> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/joe-nationnet/seamonkey-dev/ubuntu utopic main
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+archive/seamonkey-dev has no packages published
<cjwatson> If you own that PPA, you need to put something there before you can apt-get update from it; otherwise, go back to whoever told you to use it, I guess
#launchpad 2015-05-04
<hyper_ch> hi there, can't login to my launchpad account. it says something about cookies and http referer
<wgrant> hyper_ch: The page tells you what you need to change.
<hyper_ch> wgrant: it doesn't really help... cookies are activated for launchpad... well, they're activated for everything, just they get deleted after a while... and referer is also fine
<wgrant> What is the URL that is complaining, and what exactly does it say?
<wgrant> And are you completely sure you haven't got any extensions that may have changed Referer behaviour?
<wgrant> eg. NoScript
<hyper_ch> of course I run noscript
<hyper_ch> https://login.launchpad.net/1PADmYr8Y29gZj9S/+login
<hyper_ch> and launchpad is allowed to use js
<wgrant> Right, but do you use NoScript's settings that give weird Referer behaviour?
<hyper_ch> actually, using notscripts in chromium
<wgrant> I don't know anything about that.
<wgrant> Anyway, launchpad.net does not require JS for login, but it does require cookies and a minimally invasive Referer.
<hyper_ch> what you mean by that?
<wgrant> In Firefox I run with network.http.referer.XOriginPolicy=2 and network.http.referer.trimmingPolicy=2, which sends the origin (eg. https://launchpad.net/ -- no path) and only to the site itself.
<wgrant> That's sufficient for almost all sites.
<hyper_ch> I don't use ff
<wgrant> I know.
<wgrant> But I don't know the corresponding Chromium or NotScript settings, so I was explaining the minimum requirement.
<hyper_ch> on a gazillion other sites I have no issues loging in.... but I can't login on launchpad
<hyper_ch> and I don't even know what you mean by sends origin
<wgrant> Try disabling NotScripts temporarily to see if that solves the problem.
<wgrant> It works fine with default settings, so something in your configuration is breaking it.
<hyper_ch> default settings aren't privacy concious
<hyper_ch> so don't even refer to those
<wgrant> But mine are, and they work fine.
<hyper_ch> same results with notscripts disabled
<wgrant> Do you have other extensions that are potentially relevant? And have you reclicked the login link, rather than just refreshing the page?
<hyper_ch> I have lots of privacy extensions
<wgrant> I suggest you try disabling them all and reenabling it until you find which one is causing the misbehaviour, so you can work out which one you need to reconfigure.
<hyper_ch> found it
<wgrant> hyper_ch: Which was it?
<hyper_ch> fix url links redirect
<hyper_ch> guess, I can't log into launchpad anymore
<wgrant> Or you could just use something with a sensible Referer policy, but okay.
<Sweet5hark> so ... with the new git support: what's the best way to mirror to launchpad?
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: We'll be adding proper mirroring support soonish, though no specific schedule yet.
<cjwatson> Sweet5hark: In the meantime you could do a git clone --mirror / git push --mirror, I imagine, if you had a specific reason to be in a rush
<Sweet5hark> we have gerrit running at gerrit.libreoffice.org and it routinely pushes to backup locations like github for mirroring. I assume, if we could push to launchpad, we could mirror using gerrits stuff.
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: hang on, getting our guy in here ...
<cjwatson> It's a bank holiday today, I'm only slightly around, please don't expect to have a lengthy conversation with me
<Sweet5hark> cjwatson: shm_get is our gerrit guy. however, I didnt realize that there is a bank holiday at cjwatsons home. So maybe you two just meet tomorrow, or something?
<shm_get> Sweet5hark or something.. I'm at a conference for the next 3 days :-)
<cjwatson> You may not need much from me, if all you want to do is treat git.launchpad.net as an ordinary git server
<cjwatson> If you're pushing the main upstream repository, pushing it to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/libreoffice will cause it to be set as the default, which will make pushing of per-user libreoffice repositories much quicker
<shm_get> cjwatson our 'main' repo is core.git but it has 3 submodules...  and we have a bunch of auxiliary repos.... that being said my issue are less likely to be with git itself than with launchpad in general :-)  I have an openid on it.. but that is about it...
<shm_get> cjwatson are repo auto-created.. or do I need to pre-seed things ?
<shm_get> and presumably I do not want to associate them with my personal user.. but to something more generic... like a 'tdf' group or a tdf user at least...
<shm_get> cjwatson and yes.. the whole point is to mirror our main upstream repositories....
<cjwatson> Repositories are auto-created on push.  You should probably push to a team-owned account, which requires a bit more fiddling in order to set it up as a default repository for a project.
<cjwatson> Catch me tomorrow.
<cjwatson> Er, "to a team-owned repository" I mean.
<shm_get> cjwatson sadly that won't be tomorrow... next friday most likely...
<teward> cjwatson: any idea when PPAs will be enabled for wily?
<barry> is it expected right now that git branches don't show up on your code.launchpad.net/~ page?
<teward> barry: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git - "Here's a short list of bugs you don't need to tell us about: ... there is no web listing of repositories available for a given target"
<barry> teward: oops, i missed that line
<barry> no worries, you can always go directly to the branch page
<xnox> $ git push lp:~ubuntu-foundations-team/cross-toolchain-base master:master
<xnox> fatal: remote error: You cannot set the default Git repository for '~ubuntu-foundations-team/cross-toolchain-base'.
<xnox> please help with git =)
<xnox> ah i must be an admin =(
<xnox> yeah \o/ got it to work
<cjwatson> teward: PPAs are enabled when the distroseries works, but it usually takes a day or two to get everything set up.  Please don't nag :-)
<cjwatson> shm_get: np
<courrier> Heys guys! Is it possible to submit a bug directly within the web interface? While I'm logged in, I can't find any link to submit a new bug
<ali1234> yeah it's possible
<ali1234> on a project page it's one the right under "Get Involved"
<courrier> ali1234: mmmmh, it's disabled "Launchpad needs to know where the user can report a bug"
<ali1234> it depends on the project
<ali1234> some don't use lp for bug tracking
<courrier> oh, I see. It's for pulseaudio
<courrier> I've seen another repositery for pulseaudio, but I couldn't submit a bug there either
<ali1234> i highly recommend you run "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio" to report the bug
<courrier> ali1234: under Mint as well?
<ali1234> no
<cjwatson> http://www.linuxmint.com/getinvolved.php says they want bug reports at https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint
<ali1234> right, looking at that now
<courrier> gosh, spaghetti bug submission =)
<courrier> cjwatson: thanks :)
<ali1234> well it's much easier if you don't use what essentially amounts to ubuntu with the serial numbers filed off :)
<ali1234> i do kind of wish it was easier to report bugs against unofficial packages though
<ali1234> for example, staging PPAs
<courrier> ali1234: is that jealousy of Ubuntu forks?
<ali1234> lol
<courrier> AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarg, "Timeout error" in launchpad, my bug submission is lost x(
<courrier> " Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.".... ok, but still need to rewrite everything :(
<mapreri> courrier: if you are lucky clicking the back bottom of your browser might get you back right with your text
<mapreri> (depends on the browser mood)
<courrier> mapreri: this trick no longer works with Web2.0 usually
<mapreri> it used to work with lp, at least
<courrier> going back in this case returns to the bug search field before submission
<courrier> I wish someone wrote a Firefox extension to record the very last text typed in a field before validating it
<mapreri> i'd not be happy to run such a plugin, though, for reasons.
<courrier> mapreri: privacy I assume?
<mapreri> you assume right.
<mapreri> even if the text i type is already "in the browser", that's anyway more things that read it.
<courrier> mapreri: as long as it's opensource that shouldn't be an issue...
<mapreri> courrier: nothing block an opensource project to do evil things.
<courrier> mapreri: nope, but asking an opensource extension to record a field is as much dangerous as asking an opensource browser to sumbit the same field to my mind
<mapreri> maybe
#launchpad 2015-05-05
<ubuntiste-msakni> Guys! Am arabic, and I find many SPAMS (in arabic) on the LP Answers section.. Is there a way to remove those spams?
#launchpad 2015-05-06
<robert_ancell> How can I get ppa:ubuntu-desktop/xmir building armhf packages?
<robert_ancell> wow, this gets asked a lot on answers.launchpad.net
<robert_ancell> wgrant seems to be the person who's enabling them all :)
<wgrant> That's correct.
<robert_ancell> wgrant, should I make a request on answers.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> robert_ancell: That's best, yes.
<robert_ancell> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/266545
<robert_ancell> wgrant, what's the likely ETA on a change like that? Sooner would be better.
<wgrant> robert_ancell: Seconds.
<wgrant> Done.
<robert_ancell> wgrant, thanks!
<wgrant> np
<mvo> hey, good morning! I'm very excited about the git support in LP. I converted the snappy bzr to git and pushed it to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/snappy - when I look at this branch in https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/snappy/+git/snappy I see its owned by "mvo"  - sorry for the silly question, but how can I make the branch ~snappy-dev team owned?
<mvo> I'm also trying to find the knob/button/link to propose a MP from https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/+git/snappy/ (or https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/+git/snappy/+ref/feature/add-git-docs) into lp:snappy. help appreciated :)
<wgrant> mvo: ~mvo/+git/snappy isn't in a project -- it's the git equivalent of a +junk branch.
<wgrant> You probably want ~mvo/snappy, which is your repo for the snappy project.
<wgrant> (currently you refer to that in the web UI as https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/snappy/+git/snappy, until we sort out exactly how to present it on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/snappy)
<wgrant> You can only change a git repo owner through the API today.
<wgrant> Ah, and of course ~mvo/snappy == snappy at the moment, until you change the owner...
<mvo> wgrant: yeah, I would like to have ~snappy-dev/snappy == snappy :) I will check out how to use the API to change that
<wgrant> mvo: lp-shell production devel, r = lp.load('/~mvo/snappy/+git/snappy'), r.owner = '/~snappy-dev'; r.lp_save()
<mvo> wgrant: thanks, thats very helpful  - so once that is sorted I will have a request MP in the web ui (?)
<wgrant> Then you can push to /~mvo/snappy and it will create a separate repo for you.
<mvo> thanks a lot, let me do that
<wgrant> Yes, you'll see the normal merge proposal link.
<mvo> \o/
<wgrant> It just doesn't exist for non-project repos, as it doesn't for non-project branches.
 * mvo nods
<mvo> wgrant: thanks, works like a charm now
<wgrant> mvo: Great.
<cjwatson> wgrant,mvo_: Yesterday it started bothering me (again?) that when you push to a nonexistent project default repository, the resulting repository ends up owned by the requester rather than the project owner.  But the problem with fixing that is that we also want to set the owner-target default (/~snappy-dev/snappy) and ~mvo doesn't have permissions to do that.
<cjwatson> We should possibly revisit this, though, because I think we've ended up with a nonintuitive behaviour.
<cjwatson> Perhaps in this case we could check if /~snappy-dev/snappy already exists while /snappy doesn't; if it exists, forbid the push, if it doesn't exist, override permissions
<cjwatson> I remember talking about this case when putting the whole thing together, but that was a while ago.
<mvo_> cjwatson: yeah, I was confused that it was owned by me and that I could not easily change it. would be nice to have a way to override that
<cjwatson> Well, I don't think you should have had to override it, I think the default is wrong.
<cjwatson> Though indeed the owner should be settable in the UI.  We're still putting that kind of thing together ...
 * mvo_ nods
<wgrant> cjwatson: I think it probably makes sense to allow any member of the team to set the owner-target default, at least in the current model, since it will make that issue a little easier to resolve in an obvious way.
<cjwatson> Hm, I thought that was already the case, but my tests failed.
<cjwatson> Oh, right, it's any admin of the team right now.
<wgrant> Yep, requires launchpad.Edit.
<cjwatson> I agree, that seems like a decent compromise at the moment.
<cjwatson> Will attack today.
<cjwatson> Definitely better than removing the security proxy ...
<wgrant> It needs to perform a proper permission check, just not that one.
<wgrant> So removing the security proxy isn't correct.
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> I'm a bit distracted today because we have KITTENS
<wgrant> Oh that finally happened
<wgrant> How many?
<cjwatson> Four
<cjwatson> She hid in my wardrobe last night to have them, so I got to rescue several kittens from the depths of the wardrobe this morning :-)
<wgrant> Heh
<nickoe> \o/
<grue_pm> cjwatson: that's really cute.
#launchpad 2015-05-07
<dobey> is there any way to have the launchpad builders configured to have apt output verbose messages on dependency failures? "is not going to be installed" is not a particularly useful error message in itself :-/
<cjwatson> dobey: unfortunately not AFAIK
<cjwatson> I think this should be fixed in apt itself personally
<dobey> sure. i just didn't know if it had a way to do that already or not
<mwhudson> is there any kind of planning for git-based recipe builds yet?
<blr> mwhudson: not work we've moved on to yet, but would certainly appreciate any thoughts you might have on recipes.
<mwhudson> blr: heh
<mwhudson> blr: i want it, and a pony
<mwhudson> no actual thought applied yet
<blr> after the UI work I suspect that will be the next thing to tackle
<mwhudson> blr: to be specific, i want to built tip-of-tree packages of go
<mwhudson> but that's about all i really _want_ :)
<mapreri> (and a pony)
<blr> well, that certainly sounds reasonably - we'll sign you up for dogfooding it when we get on to it. Thanks for volunteering heh :)
<blr> reasonable even.
<mwhudson> i guess lp could assume the use of gbp, but i don't really understand gbp
<mwhudson> (and i'm not sure anyone does, from what i hear)
<mwhudson> mapreri: maybe the pony should be implied
 * mapreri does understand gbp
<mwhudson> mapreri: heh
<mwhudson> well maybe you can help then
<mwhudson> for the case where upstream is in git and you are building snapshots, it seems lots of what gbp does is not required
<cjwatson> mwhudson: I'd sort of like to start by taking the existing recipe format and seeing what doesn't work
<cjwatson> mwhudson: and hopefully the answer is not much
<mwhudson> fair enough
<cjwatson> I don't want to assume gbp because I'm a git-dpm partisan :-) but I think neither is directly relevant to recipes
<cjwatson> doesn't really matter what the patch format is or whatever, we just need to merge or subtreeify something corresponding to the packaging
<mwhudson> cjwatson: right, i guess git-dpm or gbp or whatever comes in more for maintaining the thing that gets merged or subtreeified
<cjwatson> indeed
#launchpad 2015-05-08
<mvo> hey, good morning! I have one more git question. I see on  https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy/+git/snappy/+ref/master that there is one proposed merge for master but when I click on https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy/+git/snappy/+ref/master/+activereviews I get a OOPs - is this a known issue?
<cjwatson> mvo: Page not implemented yet, but do please file a bug to remind us
<mvo> thanks, will do
<cjwatson> mvo: implementing it will distract me from the grim meathook UK political future
<mvo> cjwatson: heh :)
<mvo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1453020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1453020 in Launchpad itself "Please add support for +activereviews for git branches" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> cjwatson: AIUI the daily build also does not (yet) support git(?). should I file a bug for this as well?
<cjwatson> mvo: Feel free, although that we *do* know about
<cjwatson> mvo: Will take longer because recipes are currently implemented using a bzr plugin, so we'll have to reimplement
<cjwatson> mvo: Have you switched snappy over completely to git, or is it still experimental?
<mvo> cjwatson: still experimental, the blocker for us is tarmac support right now
<cjwatson> mvo: Ah, yes, I've been thinking about that myself - have you looked at tarmac at all?
<mvo> cjwatson: only briefly, it looks like its relatively isolated in the Branch class, but I only spend ~10min looking at the code so far
<StevenK> cjwatson: Surely it can't be as bad as Australia with Tony "I live in the 1940's where coal is the future" Abbott?
<cjwatson> StevenK: I'm not sure I want my political benchmark to be "not as bad as Australia"
<StevenK> cjwatson: I'm not really across UK politics at the moment, was using Tony Abbott as the example, not saying the UK should aspire to those lofty heights of terribleness. :-)
<Spads> as I've mentioned elsewhere, it seems apt that UKIP should fail so much on VE day
#launchpad 2015-05-09
<AndyDavis> ping wgrant
<AndyDavis> wgrant, when you get the chance you might know of something to help me http://i.imgur.com/rCm7yRF.png
<AndyDavis> is there a tool out there (besides wanna build) That can be used on a dir to see if there is packages in it ?  and are ready to be built ?  thanks for your time.
<AndyDavis> before I use something like QFileSystemWatcher or make a bash script ect
<AndyDavis> no need to chisel away at a rock if someone has a wheel already :)
#launchpad 2015-05-10
<mpt> Oh, Launchpad now has an EV certificate
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> we have a small *cough* project on launchpad, and would like to do automated test builds of merge requests
<GyrosGeier> is there a way to integrate Jenkins and Launchpad?
<mpt> GyrosGeier, have you seen <https://launchpad.net/jenkins-launchpad-plugin>?
<GyrosGeier> not yet
<GyrosGeier> looks promising
<psusi> does launchpad have an equivalent to debian's affects status?  where a bug is really in package A, but you want it to show up under package B for people searching for bugs there ( where it is manifested, but not caused ), but fixing it in package A closes the bug instead of leaving the task in package B open?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but closing it in package A doesn't close it in package B
<ali1234> what launchpad doesn't have is a "depends on" type relation
<ali1234> aka "blocked by"
#launchpad 2016-05-09
<Jacajack> Hi everyone
<Jacajack> I'd like to know, if I'm in right place, to well, kinda bump Launchpad question. Few days ago, I requested project URL change, but nobody responded. In this case, I'd be happy to know whether my request is valid, and if it's not, what should I correct.
<Jacajack> This is question URL: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/293337
<Jacajack> Thank you in advance
<cjwatson> Jacajack: it's fine, just running a bit behind.  I'll deal with it
<Jacajack> Oh, that's great
<Jacajack> Thank you :)
#launchpad 2016-05-10
<eliasps> Hello, in Ubuntu GNOME, we are going through some changes and those include some modifications on the launchpad teams and mailing list archives. Is this the right place to ask, or somewhere else? I did open a new question on Launchpad, but I'm not sure if it's the right place for those requests.
<eliasps> Here are the details: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/293510
<chrisccoulson> for projects that use the git hosting in launchpad, is there an equivalent to bzr's "--fixes lp:#######"?
<cjwatson> eliasps: I'll punt that over to our sysadmins
<cjwatson> eliasps: (once somebody shows up on duty in the relevant team)
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: not yet, but it's something we want for Launchpad itself so it should be coming soon
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: it'll probably be more like commit message parsing, as is typical on other hosting sites
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, awesome, thanks
<eliasps> cjwatson thank you!
<cjwatson> eliasps: (specifically the mailing list bits; should probably get that done before any renames)
<chrisccoulson> also, is it possible to link a series to a branch? I'm not sure if that's a known limitation or of I'm just doing something wrong, but I can only link https://launchpad.net/oxide/crmaster to a bzr branch
<eliasps> cjwatson, yes, exactly!
<cjwatson> eliasps: you can do 1) yourself I expect, it won't break any project connections
<chrisccoulson> (the project was set up to use bzr, but I'm in the process of moving it to git)
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: deliberate omission
<chrisccoulson> aha
<eliasps> cjwatson, alright, I will and I'll inform here if there is any complications. Thank you!
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: well, sort of.  series links make somewhat less sense with git, although I guess you might want to link them to a specific branch rather than a different repository
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: I'm not sure it's worth the effort to model that though
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, yeah, I'd like to link the series to a specific branch in the repository. But failing that, it would probably be nice to hide this bit of the UI on projects that are configured for git
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: because e.g. git branches can be deleted at any time without LP having the opportunity to intervene and ask what you want to do about linked series
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: UI> agreed - could you file a bug please?
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, sure, will do
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, ok, I reported bug 1580167
<ubot5> bug 1580167 in Launchpad itself "Hide the "Code for this series" UI in projects that are configured to use git" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580167
<cjwatson> thanks
<ricotz> hello, looks like some arm* builders might be stuck while some of those are running for nearly 2 days now
<cjwatson> Oh, that again, been meaning to contact the owner
<cjwatson> I'll sort it out, thanks
<cjwatson> ricotz: Should be happier soon, and I've contacted the owner of the problematic builds.
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks!
<wgrant> julia again?
<cjwatson> Yeah.
<cjwatson> Owner is responsive.
#launchpad 2016-05-11
<mapreri> so, we have this person with sikon@ubuntu.com email address, but 1/ that adddress doesn't exist anymore 2/ there is public user in lp with username ~sikon.
<mapreri> How do I know if it was just renamed or it's totally gone?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~sikon doesn't exist ...
<cjwatson> did you mean "there is no public user ..."?
<mapreri> that's the same page for non-public page, so I don't know if it's just non-existent or hidden to me.
<cjwatson> so, that address is attached to a different LP user, but I'm reluctant to say who because they have their settings configured to hide email addresses.
<mapreri> cjwatson: does he have gpg key C98D9133762ACACB50A0E8B13A8336743AF72612 ?
<cjwatson> oh, actually, you can find out yourself by searching on https://launchpad.net/people, apparently.  I guess we only restrict finding out email addresses from a user, not finding a user when you already know their address.
<mapreri> oh, well..
<mapreri> that's easy
<cjwatson> and yes, that's their key
<mapreri> and there is no real recent activity, ok...
 * mapreri is doing MIA team's work (if you were wondering).
<mapreri> cjwatson: thanks, that helped :)
<nacc> is there a 'preferred' way to compare ubuntu series for which is later in launchpadlib? or should i just use the date_created filed?
<nacc> *field
<cjwatson> nacc: You can compare the versions using debian.debian_support.Version (from python-debian), or rely on distribution.series giving you the series in reverse-sorted order.
<cjwatson> date_created will technically work but is wrong, so don't.
<nacc> cjwatson: ack, hence why i asked :)
<eliasps> Any Launchpad administrator here to have a look at this when convenient? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/293510 Thanks.
#launchpad 2016-05-12
<eliasps> Hello, any launchpad administrators here to have a look at this? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/293510. It's about renaming a team and it's mailing list, and downloading some launchpad teams' mailing list archives. Thank you.
<cjwatson> Yeah, please just ask on one channel and not two.  Sorry for the delay.
<cjwatson> I've asked a sysadmin if they know how to do the ML archiving.
<eliasps> cjwatson, I apologize for the multiple questions! Thank you for your help. I just wasn't sure where to stick with that topic.
<cjwatson> eliasps: I'm copying your archives around very slowly right now (terrible ADSL).  Once we have that in place, can I get you to check that the ubuntugnome-qa archive is sufficient before we start renaming the team (since it requires purging and re-importing the list)?
<eliasps> cjwatson Sorry for the delayed reply, yes, when it's convenient to you, ping me and I'll check the archive.
<eliasps> cjwatson, Thanks for your help!
<eliasps> cjwatson, I can't thank you enough! With the archives and the renaming of the qa team, the UG Team is ready to go.
<cjwatson> eliasps: so we do still need to handle the team rename
<eliasps> cjwatson, I think so. Renaming of the QA Team and its mailing list, while if possible, keeping there the mailing list archive as it is (before the rename).
<eliasps> If keeping the archive isn't possible after the rename, it's ok, since we have it on the file you sent.
<cjwatson> eliasps: https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists#Renaming_your_team - no need to open a new question of course, but you need to start by deactivating the list
<eliasps> cjwatson OK, I'll do that!
<cjwatson> unfortunately there's some back and forth involved here, so tell me when you've done that and I'll get onto the next step
<eliasps> Yes, Im waiting on launchpad to deactivate the list. It says that it will take a few minutes.
<eliasps> cjwatson should I also purge the mailing list?
<eliasps> Ok, I renamed the team.
<cjwatson> eliasps: uh
<cjwatson> eliasps: do you have the option to purge it?
<eliasps> Yes, and I did.
<cjwatson> Ah yes, so you do
<eliasps> I also renamed the team. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-qa
<cjwatson> eliasps: OK, now go to "Configure mailing list" and create the list again
<eliasps> cjwatson Alright, the mailing list is being created.
<eliasps> cjwatson the mailing list has been created
<cjwatson> eliasps: thanks, I've asked sysadmin to move the archives across
<eliasps> cjwatson, Ok, so we are all set.
<eliasps> Thank you very much for your time!!!
<cjwatson> Almost
<cjwatson> I'll close the ticket when it's done
<eliasps> Ok, I'll be here.
#launchpad 2016-05-13
<juime> hi
<juime> i want to delete some comments i made
<juime> is that possible
<juime> if so how
<juime> how about deleting my account
<teward> stupid question, but why exactly do you want to delete comments you made?
<teward> generally there shouldn't be a reason to?
<juime> cause search engines tie my email with my comments
<juime> anyone?
<teward> juime: patience is a virtue
<juime> someone?
<teward> juime: as I said, patience is a virtue - you have to wait.
<wgrant> juime: You'll see a Hide link on your own comments.
<wgrant> That prevents people other than you and LP admins from seeing it.
<wgrant> It's not possible to remove it entirely.
<juime> wgrant: even if i delete my account?
<wgrant> Correct.
<juime> wgrant: by hiding it, will it also hide my email address?
<wgrant> juime: The comment will not be visible, so the email address will no longer be visible in the comment.
<wgrant> juime: Or do you mean your email address on your profile page?
<wgrant> You can hide your email addresses directly at https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<wgrant> Checkbox down near the bottom.
<juime> wgrant: awesome
<juime> thanks
<wgrant> np
<juime> wgrant: the mail list is not hiding it
<wgrant> juime: Mail list?
<juime> wgrant: what did i miss
<juime> o sorry wrong cp
<juime> wgrant:  mailing list
<wgrant> juime: If you send email to a mailing list then your email will disclose your email address.
<wgrant> There's not really any way to prevent that.
#launchpad 2016-05-14
<andol> Anyone know if anything is happening in regards to Launchpad (and its PPAs) becoming reachable by way of IPv6? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/776040 paints a rather bleak picture.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 776040 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad is not available over IPv6" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<cjwatson> andol: It's not really up to the Launchpad team, rather more to Canonical's sysadmins.  Our networks have been gradually getting more IPv6-capable over the years, but I'll have to ask a sysadmin sometime during the week about ppa.l.n in particular.
<cjwatson> andol: (Ah, I see I already replied to the bug more or less to that effect.)
<andol> cjwatson: Yeah, I do realize the distinction, but appear as if the launchpad project, this irc channel, etc are the only public places to bring up the issue?
<andol> cjwatson: And yeah, for me too the main issue the PPA repo server(s).
<cjwatson> andol: #canonical-sysadmin is public, but you probably won't find anyone around there on a weekend (there's on-call coverage but it's just for outages).
<andol> cjwatson: Ok, I'll ping them there next week then. Thanks!
#launchpad 2016-05-15
<mapreri> So, I have a PPA with "Build debug symbols" and "Publish debug symbols" enabled, though even if -dbsym are in the pool, they are not in Packages.  Is this expected?  If so, is there a way I can get the -dbgsym listed in Packages?
<mapreri> the ppa being ppa:scribus/ppa
<cjwatson> mapreri: they're in a separate section, main/debug
<mapreri> ooh
<cjwatson> $ curl -s http://ppa.launchpad.net/scribus/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/debug/binary-amd64/Packages.xz | xzcat | grep-dctrl -nsPackage '' | xargs
<cjwatson> scribus-dbgsym scribus-trunk-dbgsym scribus-ng-dbgsym
<mapreri> is the addition of that line to apt's sources.list automated somehow?  like, a flag with add-apt-repository or something like that?
<est31> so a previous build for my ppa package failed
<est31> and i now want to retry with an updated build script
<est31> but it gives me "Could not be uploaded correctly"
<est31> the log is here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/259659399/upload_1138577_log.txt
<est31> and the recipe build overview is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+recipe/minetest-stable-precise
<cjwatson> mapreri: not that I know of, which is not to say there isn't
<cjwatson> est31: you need to arrange for the new source package to have a different version number; this is usually achieved by putting the revision number of the packaging branch in the version as well as the revision number of the upstream branch
<cjwatson> your version number actually seems to be constant and hardcoded in your recipe right now, which isn't the best way to do it
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes has details of the kinds of things you can do
 * StevenK collapses into bed after a fun day of travelling from Stuttgart HBF to Düsseldorf HBF
#launchpad 2017-05-08
<wgrant> mwhudson: Which variant, and with which arguments?
<mwhudson> wgrant: just getBuildRecords(pocket='Release') on a ppa
<mwhudson> the ppa has 6000 builds which is quite a lot i guess, but still
<mwhudson> it takes like 30 minutes
<wgrant> mwhudson: Which PPA, and how are you using the call?
<wgrant> 100 batches in 30 minutes is impossible; timeouts prevent it.
<mwhudson> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+archive/ubuntu/devirt/+packages
<wgrant> It's possible that the requests are timing out and launchpadlib is transparently retrying, I suppose.
<mwhudson> ah that might explain it
<mwhudson> you can make launchpadlib log requests can't you?
<mwhudson> wgrant: it's this script https://git.launchpad.net/~barry/+git/pydeps/tree/upload.py
<wgrant> mwhudson: In [4]: t = time.time(); bs = list(a.getBuildRecords(pocket='Release')); print time.time() - t
<wgrant> 259.202159882
<mwhudson> i just killed the script after 32 minutes :(
<wgrant> mwhudson: Oh, the script as a whole takes more than 30 minutes? That's more plausible.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Also that doesn't do getBuildRecords(pocket='Release'). It does getBuildRecords(source_name=name) for many names.
<wgrant> And it's also presumably designed to run from the US, not APAC.
<wgrant> You'll probably find that the script is doing several requests per package.
<mwhudson> that's not the bit that's the problem
<mwhudson> i have now yes :(
<mwhudson> is there any better way of doing this?
<mwhudson> screen scraping the ppa listing would be faster but ugh
<wgrant> Which bit is the problem?
<mwhudson> well the goal of the script is just to a list of source package names and build status
<wgrant> mwhudson: getPublishedSources and getBuildStatusSummariesForSourceIds (or just a global getBuildRecords call, since you presumably want everything) should be able to do it quickly enough.
<mwhudson> wgrant: does launchpadlib cache intelligently enough that if i call list(getPublishedSources()), build.current_source_publication won't hit the network each time?
<wgrant> mwhudson: No.
<mwhudson> sigh
<wgrant> Correct.
<wgrant> This is why pure hardcore REST APIs are very silly.
<mwhudson> does launchpad have any sql injection vulnerabilities i can use for this? :)
<mwhudson> it's much faster run from canonistack :)
<mwhudson> wgrant: is it known that the headless login process with launchpadlib is kinda busted
<mwhudson> ?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Yes, but it works OK as long as you don't try to use the autolaunched web browser.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i meant this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24534363/
<wgrant> mwhudson: Huh, never seen that before.
<mwhudson> wgrant: happens on artful, haven't checked anything older
<mwhudson> oh yes and if i fix that this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24534385/
<mwhudson> (the fix for that is to log in with python 2 first ...)
<wgrant> mwhudson: Oh, Python 3 launchpadlib isn't really a thing
<wgrant> It's meant to mostly work but I've never used it.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i see
<mwhudson> ah forcing unecrypted creds works ok
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> I need a bit of help with the @ubuntu alias
<cjwatson> redwolf: What's up?
<redwolf> I had to change my username, everywhere (launchpad, SSO, wiki, etc), added a gmail account matching username
<redwolf> I get this message: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24536346/
<redwolf> is that because it needs time?
<cjwatson> redwolf: OK, you'll need to ask #canonical-sysadmin about that (or rt@ubuntu.com if you don't get a response there).  Launchpad holds the data, but it's our sysadmins who actually do the processing into email aliases.
<redwolf> ok. I will. thanks anyway :)
<cjwatson> I believe there's some manual batch processing involved.
<redwolf> I think so too. flushing database or something
<redwolf> ta! o/
#launchpad 2017-05-09
<mwhudson> i think an upload of mine just disappeared
<mwhudson> how is the keyserver doing today?
 * mwhudson waits impatiently for publisher to do its thing
<viccuad|work> Hi folks. Is anybody having problems to log in into launchpad? I get a (Error ID: OOPS-5c0a8353c12bed60bbbfcfa7a93b343d). Thanks in advance
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5c0a8353c12bed60bbbfcfa7a93b343d
<cjwatson> viccuad|work: one moment
<cjwatson> this is about your account specifically
<viccuad|work> it is a newly created one (I recall having other some years ago), with which I want to access a bug. But first I should be able to log in into launchpad plainly
<cjwatson> Yes, I'll get it fixed for you as soon as I can get some sysadmin attention
<cjwatson> (you're running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<viccuad|work> cjwatson: many thanks, and wow, pretty fast response. Thanks again :)
<cjwatson> (no sysadmin on duty at the moment, so not sure exactly how long it'll take, but it'll be done today in any case; stick around and I'll tell you when it's done)
<viccuad|work> cjwatson: many thanks. A colleague has given me the info I needed from the bug I wanted to access, I will stick around for having the account set up :)
<viccuad|work> so, no sweat
<cjwatson> viccuad: you should be able to log in now
<cjwatson> sorry for the delay
<viccuad> cjwatson: many thanks! :) no problem with the delay
<viccuad> cjwatson: follow-up question, If there's packages that have info from me (eg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guitarix/+changelog), is there any way to link that with my new launchpad account?
<viccuad> (eg: other mail entries in the changelog in that last link have their email linked with their account)
<cjwatson> viccuad: We only linkify email addresses in text such as changelog entries for users who haven't chosen to hide their email address from other Launchpad users
<viccuad> makes sense
<cjwatson> viccuad: (which is a configuration setting on https://launchpad.net/~/+edit)
<viccuad> I was wondering if inputting my gpg key would link those packages to me in some level
<cjwatson> No, it's just by email address
<cjwatson> Though of course you can anyway
<cjwatson> But that's more about giving that GPG key authority to do things like upload packages to your PPAs
<viccuad> thanks for the info and for the debugging :)
<vagrantc> i'm trying to use launchpad as an openid provider, but the initial login attempt cause some launchpad traceback that i foolishly forgot to save... and now when i try to use it again, it doesn't give me the traceback, but the remote site says "user cancelled authentication"
<vagrantc> i had assumed the initial problem was due to some javascript blockage
<cjwatson> the latter error sounds like you need to go back to the relying party (i.e. the site you were actually trying to sign into) and start the login process again
<vagrantc> well, i try and now i get no launchpad traceback, it just goes striaght to the "canclled authentication" error
<cjwatson> may be an openid handling bug in the other site
<cjwatson> possibly worth clearing cookies for it
<cjwatson> (BTW the openid provider isn't actually Launchpad - it's code extracted from Launchpad that's somewhat related to it and you may still be accessing as login.launchpad.net ...)
<vagrantc> it's hosted on launchpad.net, but not part of the launchpad codebase?
<cjwatson> yeah, login.launchpad.net is confusingly actually a separate thing
<cjwatson> anyway
<vagrantc> well, thanks for the suggestions ...
 * vagrantc rummages around firefox configuration to clear cookies
<cjwatson> if you manage to convince the relying party to actually initiate openid again then I'd be happy to look at any traceback you get
<cjwatson> though probably tomorrow at this point since dinner is almost ready
<vagrantc> is it https://login.launchpad.net/~vagrantc, or https://launchpad.net/~vagrantc ?
#launchpad 2017-05-10
<mwhudson> cjwatson: is it you who keeps retrying lp:golang?
<cjwatson> mwhudson: Yes, see my bug updates
<mwhudson> cjwatson: yeah, caught up to that part of my email now
<mwhudson> cjwatson: a bit odd
<mwhudson> cjwatson: when this finally succeeds, it's not going to try to create 10k branches in launchpad is it?
<cjwatson> probably, but that shouldn't inherently be a problem
<cjwatson> the git branch model is designed to be cheap
<deeno> I need an older version of monodevelop. ??
#launchpad 2017-05-11
<tjaalton> something wrong with lp? bug updates are timing out
<tjaalton> fixed now
<acheronuk> trying to view a git repo: Unexpected error in translatePath.
<cjwatson> acheronuk: URL, OOPS ID, ...
<acheronuk> cjwatson: there is not one
<cjwatson> there is no URL?
<cjwatson> come on, give me something here
<acheronuk> cjwatson: sorry https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/pimcommon
<acheronuk> cjwatson: http://i.imgur.com/7pQKTbQ.png
<acheronuk> I meant no oops
<cjwatson> OK, that's a bit exciting
<cjwatson> can you file a bug while I'm looking into logs?
<acheronuk> I can see the front page for each repo, but "browse code" gets me that
<cjwatson> hm maybe this is a security groups issue
<cjwatson> ah, there's an outage apparently
<cjwatson> don't bother filing a bug then :)
<cjwatson> sounds like we lost a switch
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I *think* was similar the other day when you had maintenance
<cjwatson> different
<acheronuk> but I missed saving the messsage that day
<acheronuk> right
<cjwatson> this isn't maintenance, it's a switch/firewall failure or similar
<acheronuk> different disease, similar symptom
<cjwatson> *shrug*
<cjwatson> I've updated @launchpadstatus
<acheronuk> thanks
<cjwatson> http://status.admin.canonical.com/ shows some of the fallout
<acheronuk> cjwatson: likely to affect uploading to ppas?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Not sure; I can't get at the relevant logs right now, and I don't know whether that's an artifact of the outage or because PPA upload processing is down
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. can be patient. was just curious as I have 40 uploads MIA. no emails, nothing
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Anything wrong with the login?
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Firewall outage causing several service issues | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> cousin_luigi: ^- see just-updated topic
<cousin_luigi> Uh.
<cjwatson> At least one firewall has fallen over, so anything that needs to traverse that is currently out of action; sysadmins are working on it
<cjwatson> started about 20 minutes ago
<cjwatson> bit more
<cousin_luigi> Right when I decided to file a bug report after having thought about it for a month!
<cousin_luigi> The gods are vengeful.
<Opad> Is there a way to remove/rename the account on Launchpad?
<cousin_luigi> Seconded.
<cjwatson> Opad: You can change the account name at https://launchpad.net/~/+edit, or close an account by following https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing
<cousin_luigi> cjwatson: Can I change the login name? It's still the old email I don't have anymore.
<cjwatson> cousin_luigi: https://launchpad.net/~/+edit, like I said
<cjwatson> there are some things (like having an active PPA with packages published) that will prevent you renaming
<cousin_luigi> cjwatson: I can't see my old email there.
<cjwatson> you asked about login name
<cjwatson> that is not the same as email
<cousin_luigi> cjwatson: I login with my old email.
<cjwatson> you can edit your email addresses at https://launchpad.net/~/+editemails
<cousin_luigi> cjwatson: Been there, done that.
<cousin_luigi> cjwatson: It's not accepted as log in username.
<cjwatson> I'm finishing up for the day; please raise a ticket if you want us to look into that.  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<cousin_luigi> cjwatson: Will do, thanks.
<Opad> It's a very old account, I don't think it's linked with Ubuntu.
<Opad> I cannot login.
<cjwatson> Opad: User name or email address or something we can use to look at it?  (Not promising to look right now though)
<cousin_luigi> cjwatson: #632183
#launchpad 2017-05-12
<rbasak> Can I manually link a bug to a git MP? Or will it only work if there was a bug reference?
<cjwatson> rbasak: Yes, there's UI for it on the MP
<rbasak> Ah. I'm sorry. I looked a few times before asking but hadn't been looking carefully enough apparently.
<rbasak> Thanks!
<cjwatson> np
<bdmurray> wgrant: Do you have an easy way to clean up / move bug reports from ~mirikinichi?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults-armhf-cross/+bugs?orderby=-id
#launchpad 2017-05-13
<ahoneybun> heyo all
<ahoneybun> bzr says that I am my correct username: aaronhoneycutt
<ahoneybun> but when trying to git clone from LP it says "aaron"
<ahoneybun> so it will not let me clone
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24564153/
<acheronuk> cjwatson wgrant: could the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports be bumped in size a bit? maybe to 60GB?
<acheronuk> have deleted some stuff, but ATM with as many releases as we have, it's a tad big
#launchpad 2017-05-14
<acheronuk> ok. that deleted more that I thought, so our ppa is now at 75% and so not critical on any change needed
<boucle> salut
<boucle> aurevoir
#launchpad 2018-05-08
<alkisg> Hi! I'd like to deprecate answers in a project, https://answers.launchpad.net/epoptes, in favor of github issues. But the only option I have is to close them completely without having an archive of the previously answered questions or even a link to the github issues.
<alkisg> E.g. https://launchpad.net/epoptes/+configure-answers => Click "External" and OK => Answers disappear completely, without me being able to even provide an "External link" there...
<alkisg> If that's by design, np, I'll do it; I'm just asking in case I missed an option somewhere
<wgrant> alkisg: There's no customisation there, I'm afraid.
<alkisg> wgrant: thanks a lot :)
<ginggs> node-tap-mocha-reporter fails to upload because the orig.tar.gz has "has 34 file(s) with a time stamp too far in the past"
<ginggs> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/node-tap-mocha-reporter/3.0.7-1
#launchpad 2018-05-09
<acheronuk> unable to report a bug today "Timeout error. Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<acheronuk> hopefully temporary
<wgrant> It is temporary.
<wgrant> Give it a few minutes.
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<mapreri> trying to manually trigger a build is giving me a timeout, and so did yesterday evening.  last oops: OOPS-9a2342cb36a60c8641d1dbbda5c70352
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9a2342cb36a60c8641d1dbbda5c70352
<mapreri> (a ppa build in a daily recipe)
<cjwatson> wtf is with that gigantic non-sql time
<wgrant> Normally that would be dpkg-architecture but that shouldn't be the case for an SPRB, should it...
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> SPRB time estimation is entertaining
<wgrant> Look at query 36
<mapreri> that url I can't see sounds very entertaining :3
<cjwatson> maybe a recipe with a gazillion builds?
<wgrant> Precisely
<mapreri> it's https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/+recipe/scribus-daily
<wgrant> We do that calculation in the DB for BPBs
<cjwatson> right, so SPR.getMedianBuildDuration needs to be 500% less stupid
<wgrant> There are ~6k builds
<wgrant> Still shouldn't be quite that slow, but who knows
<wgrant> Could be security proxy time and such
<cjwatson> mapreri: basically it's pulling every single build back from the DB and iterating over each one in Python to calculate the median build duration
<mapreri> can't sql do that?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> if only the code were less stupid :)
<mapreri> heh ^^
<cjwatson> please file a bug, totally fixable
<cjwatson> (and quote the OOPS ID)
<mapreri> OOI, how come whatever schedules the daily build doesn't error out as well?
<mapreri> (different timeouts for different sources?)
<wgrant> mapreri: It's a cronjob, so doesn't have such a strict timeout.
<wgrant> And yeah, the binary package build estimation code already does exactly what we need here
<cjwatson> Alternatively (or additionally) we could take the SnapBuild/LiveFSBuild approach of only taking the median of the recent N builds
<cjwatson> Since those are more likely to be relevant on current hardware
<mapreri> which is probably a saner idea, as the same software a decades ago has a different build time than now
<cjwatson> It's not a big deal for recipe builds since those tend to be short, but ...
<cjwatson> BPB just takes the most recent build
<mapreri> I'll let you turn the bug text into something more readable for you, not sure of what exactly to write that is good for you two :)
<mapreri> in the meantime, am I stuck waiting till tomorrow morning for the next build or can I circumnavigate this through the API or something?
<cjwatson> I mean you can try the API in case you get lucky (it might do a bit less work or something), but my guess is you're stuck
<cjwatson> I'll try to get a patch done today, unless wgrant wants to do it
<mapreri> guess that's fine ^^
<mapreri> I spend my days trying to get people to be patient while waiting for the debian processes to do their course, I can apply the same teachings to myself
<wgrant> cjwatson: Median of recent approach sounds ideal. I'm unlikely to get to it tonight.
<wgrant> I am coincidentally fixing another bug that is also pulling several thousand too many rows back into Python...
<cjwatson> wgrant: What were the specifics of your "well actually" on twisted-17.9.0?  It's not my comment originally, but I might as well update it
<mapreri> mhhh, there is no retry button for recipe builds? (like https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+recipebuild/1575865)
<mapreri> (not that I wanted to retry that specific now)
<cjwatson> No real point (aside from this bug) since they can just as easily be reissued.
<mapreri> ack
<wgrant> cjwatson: behind squid
<cjwatson> We have retry on builds that can't be reissued due to burning version numbers.
<wgrant> which it isn't any more
<wgrant> but no change there
<cjwatson> Ah, right.  I could add byte-range support but don't really feel like navigating that bit of Twisted today :)
<cjwatson> But I'll update the comment for future travellers
<cjwatson> wgrant: https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/Instances still says "apache2 -> squid -> twistd" FWIW although it's not clear in context whether it's referring to staging or prod
<cjwatson> or something hypothetical
<wgrant> i thought that was all about staging but i haven't read it in a while
<cjwatson> ah, that's in the non-production section
<cjwatson> ... I think, maybe not.  confusingly written.
 * cjwatson squints at heading sizes
<cjwatson> ... right, relies on me being able to spot the difference between h3 and h4.
<teward> is there a connection between the ubuntu members' @ubuntu.com address and the default contact email set on Launchpad, or do I have to contact Canonical SA for this info?  If anyone knows.
<Nafallo> teward: yes. unless you work at Canonical your primary e-mail on LP should be where the alias point at. not sure how often that gets updated or if it's kicked manually though.
<teward> yeah the SPF problem and DKIM/DMARC problem are plaguing my other domains, so I just finished my mail server for another domain that I'm going to dedicate, hence the inquiry.  If it's not redirected in a couple days I'll open a ticket about it but wanted to check first :P
<ahasenack> hi guys, the diff shown in https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+git/apache2/+merge/345312 doesn't match what you get with git locally
<ahasenack> locally: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jfvkf4vydR/
<ahasenack> the diff shown in the mp's page has more stuff, like doc/* changes
<nacc> cjwatson: --^ fwiw, i think we talked about this a while back as possibly pygit2 getting confused. But not 100%
<cjwatson> somebody should file a bug (against turnip)
<cjwatson> quoting the repository/ies in question and the relevant commit IDs
<nacc> cjwatson: yep, that was the request back then when I (in poor form) didn't finish following up
<cjwatson> unless this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/turnip/+bug/1747699
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1747699 in turnip "incorrect diff in MPs: modified file shown as entirely new" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> which is also from ahasenack
<cjwatson> really it would be helpful if somebody could dig into turnip and figure it out though.  you'd have to do a certain amount of running stuff by hand unless you wanted to set up a full local instance, but it's not too hard to extract turnip/api/store.py:get_merge_diff and friends and run them on a repository by hand
<cjwatson> or (perhaps better) come up with a reduced case to add to the test suite that illustrates the problem
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah, i think that's roughly where i got to before I dropped it before (tracing through turnip and then reducing it to possibly a pygit2 thing)
<nacc> cjwatson: i'll see if i can find where i was before
<cjwatson> cool
<cjwatson> mapreri: OK, you can try your recipe thing again now
#launchpad 2018-05-10
<wxl> is it true that GitHub is not supported as an external tracker? https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/MultiProjectBugs
<cjwatson> wxl: That's outdated.  I've corrected it.
<wxl> how do i register a bug tracker? it seems that for each project a new registration has to happen?
#launchpad 2018-05-11
<wgrant> wxl: An explicit registration step isn't usually required. You can generally just add the URL to a bug and it will automatically be created.
<wxl> wgrant: i was trying to add a default tracker for a project, actually. sorry i wasn't explicit
<wgrant> wxl: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker is the form. The location should be of the form https://github.com/OWNER/REPO/issues
<wxl> thx wgrant
<wxl> wgrant: might be good to link that into +configure-bugtracker somehow
<Odd_Bloke> "Request another review" has started taking me to a separate page to fill in a person.  Once I do so, the MP is moved to "Needs review" regardless of the fact it was in "Work in progress" before.
<Odd_Bloke> Is this an expected change in behaviour?  Is there something I can do to debug why it's happening?
<cjwatson> I don't think "Request another review" has changed in a long time.  But do you perhaps have JS off?
<Odd_Bloke> I don't, and I can't reproduce (though I've seen it a couple of times in the last couple of days).
<rbasak> Sometimes Launchpad gives me a separate page for which it usually has a popup. I always assumed that was expected behaviour if some dynamic call timed out or something.
<rbasak> Also, something else I've observed is that the dynamic page changes after a successful popup sometimes miss metadata changes that appear after a page refresh.
<cjwatson> For testing, you can generally force the non-JS fallback to be invoked by middle-clicking on a green link.  And yes, if the page doesn't quite fully load then you can end up with the non-JS fallback.
<cjwatson> And yes, it looks as though the non-JS and JS versions of BranchMergeProposal:+request-review have always had different semantics.  Weird, and surely a bug one way or the other.
<cjwatson> I've never noticed that since I almost never use the WIP state.
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, it looks like the issue happens when the comments/diff are still loading.
<Odd_Bloke> I _think).
<Odd_Bloke> *_think_
<Odd_Bloke> We request two reviews from the same team on our MPs, and Launchpad coalesces the emails if they're both there when it goes to "Needs review".
<Odd_Bloke> And it gives me a chance to review it for dumb mistakes before everyone else gets to spot them. ;)
#launchpad 2018-05-13
<kashem> how do i get ubuntu studio 18.04 source?
<cjwatson> kashem: "apt-get source <package name>" will get you the source for each individual package.  For further questions along these lines, please ask the Ubuntu Studio people, not us.
<kashem> ok,cjwatson.thnx.
#launchpad 2019-05-06
<pragomer> hi. I got the following problem: i changed my email-address in launchpad, set the new one to default and deleted the old one. But I still can only login with my old one. How can I fix this?
<wgrant> pragomer: You'll need to also change it on login.ubuntu.com (or login.launchpad.net).
<pragomer> wgrant: perfect. that worked. thank you very much
#launchpad 2019-05-07
<Eickmeyer> I think the build farm might be stuck.
<wgrant> Looking
<wgrant> Eickmeyer: Fixed, thanks for the poke.
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. :)
<ijohnson> hey folks is there some issues with building snaps on launchpad right now? I've requested builds for a snap but all of the produced jobs immediately say "failed to build" with no other info
<ijohnson> see for example https://launchpad.net/~anonymouse67/+snap/aufs-overlay2-fix/+build/551344
<cjwatson> ijohnson: We had a problem with that today but have rolled back the offending change, so it should work if you retry
<cjwatson> About an hour before you asked about it here
<ijohnson> cjwatson: thanks for confirming - it did start working shortly after I asked
<cjwatson> ijohnson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1828089
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1828089 in Launchpad itself "Snap build request changes cause snap builds to fail with DB permission errors" [Critical,In progress]
<ijohnson> cool thanks for reference
<cjwatson> There's a proper fix in the works that I'll review when I'm home
#launchpad 2019-05-08
<ginggs> much cleaning going on on the ppc64el builders
<ginggs> ppc64el builders are now sparkling clean
<wgrant> ginggs: er yes, sorry, fixed them a while back but forgot to reply
<wgrant> Thanks for the poke
<ginggs> wgrant: thanks for fixing!
#launchpad 2019-05-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> i have a question about making LP more efficiently for developers as the current situation we see alot of users creating bugs that really arent usefull, manual adds or support questions that really dont fit on LP
<lotuspsychje> this said, would be nice to think of something to lighter the work of developers
<marcustomlinson> hey, you guys aware of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/680736?
<marcustomlinson> ok no worries, I see you're on it, thanks
<lotuspsychje> marcustomlinson: you might direct mail that to someone
<lotuspsychje> not sure who but :p
<marcustomlinson> yeah thanks, I see though that wgrant is on it
<cjwatson> I've suspended the user and will clean up
<cjwatson> lotuspsychje: Direct mail gets to us no faster than answers.launchpad.net/launchpad tickets
<lotuspsychje> oh ok cjwatson
<cjwatson> So please don't suggest that
<cjwatson> And the question about efficiency is too general to be actionable, really.  We always want to help make developers more efficient but being drawn into a super-general discussion about it is ... inefficient :)
<lotuspsychje> cjwatson: we have a channel where ubuntu bugs are flood as news, and we noticing alot of bugs that really dont fit there
<lotuspsychje> cjwatson: isnt there something that could be done?
<cjwatson> If you have concrete suggestions then by all means make them
<cjwatson> But Ubuntu is a big user-facing project and there are always going to be people who are a bit confused for one reason or another
<cjwatson> So the goal cannot possibly be that nobody files things in the wrong places
<lotuspsychje> cjwatson: i agree there will be always confused users, but its the system allowing them to file their confusion
<lotuspsychje> cjwatson: would be nice to find a way to only file serious bugs
<cjwatson> That would be horrible!
<cjwatson> There are lots of non-serious bugs that nevertheless need to be filed (and hopefully fixed)
<cjwatson> Anyway, unless there's something concrete I need to do some other urgent stuff before meetings next week, sorry
<lotuspsychje> ok np
<dkg> lotuspsychje: i think both you and cjwatson are right -- it's confusing and distracting to have these floods of confusing/confused issues; *and* it's necessary to accept most of the flood in order to learn what people are actually running into.  writing a quality bug report is a skill that needs to be learned, and yet unlearned users find some of the most interesting problems.
<lotuspsychje> dkg: im only concerned about the work all the developers do, filtering out alot of bugs, they have better work to do i hope you understand where im going?
<dkg> lotuspsychje: i've seen projects that actively discourage bug reporting by new/novice users, and that leads to two outcomes: (a) very few people are involved in the project, and (b) everyone who remains is so used to the idiosyncrasies of the project that they can't even imagine the improvements that a new user could imagine.
<dkg> lotuspsychje: i totally understand
<dkg> one approach is to build out the developer team
<dkg> can you find not-yet-developers who understand the system well enough to figure out how to re-file?
<dkg> can you encourage regular bug reporters with good bug reporting skills to triage some of the flood of confusion into more productive channels?
<lotuspsychje> dkg: yeah that latter is a nice idea, involve more volunteers into our bug flood channel
<dkg> the skills needed to redirect a confused bug report into a productive outcome are *vastly* different than the skills needed to craft a technical fix, though they both require some level of detailed knowledge of the system in question
<lotuspsychje> dkg: by nature i also want to seek after the root problem of whats causing this
<dkg> i understand -- but i think cjwatson pointed you toward the root -- the root is that it is a large user-facing project, with lots of users
<dkg> by definition, many of those users will be unskilled at bug reporting
<dkg> so either you can say "we don't want you" to those users (and lose their contributions)
<lotuspsychje> dkg: on ubuntu for example, i found the docs filing a bug report easy, and not mentioning the irc support channel
<dkg> or you can say "let us know!  we'll help you figure it out."
<dkg> even using IRC well for bug triage is a learned skill :)
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> dkg: this is an example, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1828505
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1828505 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "sudo apt-get upgrade E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?" [Undecided,New]
<dkg> good bug triage requires (a) knowledge of how the system is set up, to figure out what component really is likely to be failing, (b) empathy and communication skills to reflect on the understanding, goals, problems, and frustrations of the original bug reporter, and to keep them engaged in the process so that you can be sure their concerns are addressed, (c) technical skill in being able to craft a
<dkg> replication of the reported problem, and (d) imagination, to conceive of how a problem *might* be fixed
<lotuspsychje> dkg: yeah im really talking about to filter out the very unusefull stuff
<lotuspsychje> not the bugs that actually could make sense
<dkg> why is that report unuseful?
<dkg> the person is doing a reasonable thing -- trying to upgrade their system
<dkg> they ran into an error message that they didn't understand
<dkg> that's a real problem
<lotuspsychje> dkg: it happens all the time on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> and there's probably tons of dupes for that
<dkg> that particular error message happens all the time?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<dkg> and lots of people don't understand it?
<dkg> that's a real bug, then
<dkg> this is where part (d) comes in
<dkg> how can you make that situation better?
<dkg> i can imagine a couple different approaches
<dkg>  0) avoid the need for a lock in dpkg  -- this is technically ambitious, but it shouldn't be taken off the table
<dkg>  1) make the error message more understandable
<lotuspsychje> dkg: well i think we need to divide Os support questions and serious bugs
<dkg>      (e.g. point to a web page that has documented explanation)
<dkg>  2) when receiving that error message, actively interrogate the system and figure out how to report what is actually holding the lock, and make the report describe the results of that interrogation instead.
<dkg> if you don't think that an issue that is reported "tons" of times on the issue tracker is a "serious bug" then i think we don't think about bug reporting the same way :)
<dkg> as cjwatson said, this is a user-facing project.  if users are annoyed by something, it's a bug :)
<lotuspsychje> dkg: well yes i agree its a bug, but when you see this issue for 10 years it looses some interest right
<dkg> no, if i see the issue for 10 years, it *gains* interest
<dkg> the stuff that everyone has been ignoring for 10 years but is still causing problems?  that's the meat of it right there.
<lotuspsychje> it surely is a deeper problem
<dkg> indeed, something worth documenting clearly and figuring out how to fix
<dkg> if you want to avoid the flood of those particular bugs, the best way is to fix them :)
<lotuspsychje> dkg: let me ask you this, what if tomorrow someone starts flooding LP with the same bug over and over
<dkg> one person, as a malicious attack?
<dkg> ban that person and close all their tickets
<lotuspsychje> malicious, or the same computer making the same system error on boot
<lotuspsychje> dkg: its also very easy for a new user, to create a LP bug after making the account, even without experience
<lotuspsychje> that means anyone can file anything, serious or not
<lotuspsychje> dkg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1826667
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1826667 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "MY UBUNTU IS HACKED SECURITY === ZEROO LOOK AT MY ACCOUNT HISTORY THERE IS SOMEONE ON IT" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1826667
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1826667 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "MY UBUNTU IS HACKED SECURITY === ZEROO LOOK AT MY ACCOUNT HISTORY THERE IS SOMEONE ON IT" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> same sorry
<lotuspsychje> just some examples of things we get
<cjwatson> So ... somebody should probably close that bug, and malice is a different thing that we can and do deal with administratively when it's reported to us
<cjwatson> I do think that most of the automatic stuff should be redirected to errors.ubuntu.com which is better able to deal with aggregate reports of that kind (most of it is, but there are surely some bits that haven't yet been, and somebody could productively work on that)
<lotuspsychje> ok thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> It was an early design error to use LP bugs for lots of aggregate crash reports, because there was nothing better at the time
<cjwatson> aggregatable, rather
<rnpalmer> Spam comment in bug 283666
<ubot5`> bug 283666 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "[upstream] impress slideshow does not show cropped .eps images" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283666
<cjwatson> Removed, slightly too late for rnpalmer to see
#launchpad 2019-05-11
<acheronuk> cjwatson: could https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages be increased to ~60 GB. In the intermediate term at least, we have one more series builds in there than is usual, and my next update is likely to eat up current spare space
<cjwatson> acheronuk: I'm busy preparing for travel today - could you file a ticket please?
<acheronuk> cjwatson: by ticket you mean a question against LP?
<cjwatson> yes
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. thank you
<acheronuk> cjwatson: you want the link here?
<acheronuk> or not important?
<cjwatson> Not needed, we get it by email
<acheronuk> cjwatson: cool. have a nice trip wherever it is :)
<cjwatson> Thanks
<Eickmeyer> Any chance the ~ubuntustudio-dev team can get a bump on our autobuilds repo? We've maxed-out the 2GB limit. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild/
#launchpad 2020-05-04
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon (08:00 - 17:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laney> isn't there a way to get an archive to publish for a series without having to put a package there?
<Laney> or maybe I'm misremembering
<Laney> tried markSuiteDirty() but I'm not sure that'll do it
<cjwatson> That's what it's meant to do
<Laney> oho
<cjwatson> There's a mark-suite-dirty in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools for convenience
<Laney> ok, then I just need to wait for it to publish
<Laney> I lost confidence that this would work for empty suites, seems I shouldn't have
#launchpad 2020-05-05
<GunnarHj> Hi cjwatson, can you please change the name of "Kurdish (Sorani)" to the more official and ISO compatible "Kurdish, Central".
<GunnarHj> https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/ckb
<cjwatson> SpecialK|Canon: ^- (as help contact)
<GunnarHj> cjwatson: Should be normally direct such requests to SpecialK|Canon going forward?
<cjwatson> GunnarHj: see the topic
<cjwatson> GunnarHj: there's a help contact at the start, and we're rotating among people
<cjwatson> spreads knowledge and keeps load down on individuals
<GunnarHj> cjwatson: seen now; good idea
<cjwatson> (I'm still available as escalation if people can't figure things out though)
<SpecialK|Canon> Hi, was in a call
<SpecialK|Canon> Let me take a look
<GunnarHj> SpecialK|Canon: I don't have the access, but I assumed it is a simple edit of the name.
<SpecialK|Canon> GunnarHj: It is indeed, and done - I trust you're ok to follow up with ~ubuntu-l10n-ckb as you see fit?
<GunnarHj> SpecialK|Canon: Will do. I can add that it was not my own invention; it was their main translator who made the similar request to GNOME:
<GunnarHj> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-i18n/2020-May/msg00007.html
<GunnarHj> SpecialK|Canon: Anyway, thanks!
<SpecialK|Canon> GunnarHj: No problem, cheers :)
<SpecialK|Canon> (And thanks to cjwatson for context here)
<cjwatson> Ah, good, I assumed it was probably a request from translators rather than your own initiative, but good to have that on record
<cjwatson> Incidentally why "Kurdish, Central" rather than "Central Kurdish"?  The ISO name seems to be Central Kurdish
<cjwatson> Could just be a collation thing of course
<GunnarHj> cjwatson: The ISO *name* is "Kurdish, Central", but they also state the *reference_name* "Central Kurdish" (which no applications care about AFAIK). So if you for instance open gnome-language-selector -> Install Languages, you'll see "Kurdish, Central".
<cjwatson> Aha, I missed that subtlety
<cjwatson> I'd been looking at https://iso639-3.sil.org/code/ckb
<SpecialK|Canon> I'm sorry, I totally blanked and set it to Central Kurdish, let me fix it to Kurdish, Central, apologies
<SpecialK|Canon> There we go
<mvo> hey, I get a somewhat strange error when trying to build "test-snapd-sh-core20", it looks like bzr inside the LP build is crashing. The full log is at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/478364007/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_focal_arm64_test-snapd-sh-core20_BUILDING.txt.gz and the error " AttributeError: can't set attribute " when it tries to bzr branch lp:~snappy-dev/snappy-hub/test-snapd-sh-core20 - any hints for me what might be going wrong here? or wh
<mvo> at I can do?
<GunnarHj> cjwatson, SpecialK|Canon: Hmm.. That web page seems official indeed. I looked at /usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639-3.xml, which the apps use to grab the name. We can't preclude that there is a bug in iso-codes, of course... In any way I think that "Kurdish, Central" is better in an LP context, where the language names are usually presented in long lists.
<cjwatson> mvo: Uh.  That is peculiar and bug-worthy.  It seems to be part of the process of resolving an lp: URL, but it's before it actually makes the XML-RPC request so I don't think it can be a proxy issue ...
<cjwatson> mvo: You could avoid it by putting the source for the snap in git instead?
<cjwatson> mvo: There doesn't seem a compelling reason to use bzr here
<wgrant> Looks kind of like breezy's proxy support is broken in focal, but hard to say
<mvo> cjwatson: yeah, happy to do it and move to git, was just cargo-culting my old snap, thanks for the suggestion
<cjwatson> proxy> it does, yeah
<diddledan> yellow... I registered vscode for upstream bug linking at https://launchpad.net/vscode but didn't spot the license field so now it is listed without the MIT license attribution, and I can't now edit the page to add it post-facto
<diddledan> I added the project via the "link-issue-to-upstream-bug" form
<cjwatson> diddledan: I've set it to MIT
<diddledan> thanks cjwatson :-)
#launchpad 2020-05-06
<Lord-Kamina> Has anything changed in Launchpad since 2018 or so? I have several PPAs and used an ubuntu 18.04 VM to backport packages and upload them. I hadn't booted that VM since sometime in late 2018. Now, without changing any settings, I made a package and tried to upload it with dput.
<Lord-Kamina> But I get an auth error and then am asked for a user/pass which I have no idea.
<Lord-Kamina> To be clear, it would appear it's rejecting my ssh key (I even tried removing it and adding it back to Launchpad) and then if I enter my user/pass for Launchpad in dput;, it still won't log-in succesfully.
<Lord-Kamina> Any ideas?
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: dput to Launchpad should never ask for your password; our SSH server has password authentication disabled. What was the commandline you were using, and what's the corresponding stanza in your dput.cf?
<Lord-Kamina> I'm actually using dput-ng btw; I don't know whether that makes a difference.
<wgrant> I'm not massively familiar with that tool. But, regardless, we will need the command, configuration and output.
<Lord-Kamina> wgrant here's the stanza in dput.cf https://pastebin.com/tSwz3FGf
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: and the output of the command?
<wgrant> And ssh -v litenstein@ppa.launchpad.net
<Lord-Kamina> Yeah wait a second, I don't know why but I cannot use screen-sharing. D:
<Lord-Kamina> It's unbearably slow.
<Lord-Kamina> wgrant https://pastebin.com/suDe02ut
<cjwatson> The ssh -v output there looks incomplete maybe?
<cjwatson> So that's not us prompting for a username/password, that's dput-ng going "uhh authentication failed, maybe a username/password will help"
<cjwatson> I think we need more complete ssh -v output
<FourDollars> Does https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html really support getArchiveSubscriptionURL? I always gets "No operation name given." for the private PPA.
<cjwatson> It does
<cjwatson> Can you provide your code?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/BgrCdsv24J/
<FourDollars> BTW, how can I use https://api.launchpad.net to get the username for the current user who calls the API?
<cjwatson> FourDollars: The form data needs to be form-encoded, not JSON-encoded
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Oh~ Thx.
<wgrant> Also I think the auth needs to be in the Authorization header?
<cjwatson> Yes, that too.  Why are you doing this by hand?
<FourDollars> cjwatson: You are right. After using form data, it works.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: /1.0/people/+me (or similar for devel) redirects
<cjwatson> e.g. for me GET /devel/people/+me -> 303 Location: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~cjwatson
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I am working on the autopkgtest environment set up script. It needs some private PPA.
<wgrant> It'd be conventional to use launchpadlib for something like that.
<cjwatson> FourDollars: Sure, but you might be better off using launchpadlib if you aren't already familiar with the exact HTTP encoding
<wgrant> Makes this sort of thing easier.
<FourDollars> Yes
<FourDollars> cjwatson: You saved my day. Thx a lot. Following of the redirect of /1.0/people/+me can get the username.
<cjwatson> In launchpadlib it'd be lp.me.name
<FourDollars> cjwatson: I also wants to write some JavaScript on the web page to use Launchpad API.
<FourDollars> So I start to use Launchpad API from scratch.
<cjwatson> There's a JS client library for Launchpad somewhere in https://github.com/canonical-web-and-design/build.snapcraft.io that might be helpful (build.snapcraft.io itself is deprecated and being folded into the main snapcraft.io site, but the library itself should be usable).  But what exactly are you trying to do with this JS web page?
<cjwatson> If it's all anonymous access, it should be OK, but if you're doing anything that involves authentication I'd strongly recommend discussing detailed plans with us first
<FourDollars> OK
<FourDollars> Probably a web page to generate the development environment setup script for new members.
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson: Here's the complete output, https://pastebin.com/WHd7zjHL
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: OK, so ssh authentication apparently works fine.  I think you'll need to see if you can find any way to make dput-ng more verbose about what it's doing and what the error is
<cjwatson> It could be that there's some problem with the paramiko library, but hard to tell at second hand
<Lord-Kamina> cjwatson the odd thing is it was working perfectly; I mean, a lot of time went by but other than that literally nothing changed.
<Lord-Kamina> In fact I couldn't remember all the commands for packaging so I got them from the bash history that was still there.
<cjwatson> Right, but without getting dput-ng to be more verbose we aren't going to be able to get much further ...
<cjwatson> I'll see if I can set up a matching test locally, though being impeded a bit by bionic's paramiko not understanding new-format openssh keys.  Will have to pick it up again tomorrow
<Lord-Kamina> I saw the verbose logs and they didn't really say anything else. I now installed vanilla dput to see what happens and apparently it's working, although it's uploading veeeery slowly.
<Lord-Kamina> Nothing much that can be done there though.
<teward> cjwatson: do you have access to the LP codebase or at least know where to point to for handling bug mails, etc.?
<teward> or just the email sending code in general
<teward> I may get off my lazy butt and try my hand at proposing DMARC compatible email sending xD
 * Eickmeyer throws more stuff at teward
<Eickmeyer> Looks like the build farm is stuck. Anybody around to confirm?
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson:? wgrant ? SpecialK|Canon ?
#launchpad 2020-05-07
<Peng_> Is there some kind of historical data where you can see what package versions a PPA had in mid to late 2016? :D
<Peng_> I'm not looking for debs, just information
<sarnold> a wild Peng_ appears
<sarnold> Peng_: if you can get to "view package details", then "view all builds", you can find a list of previous things
<sarnold> Peng_: the ppa I'm most familiar with has builds from 2008 listed
<Peng_> Ahh!
<Peng_> The PPA I was looking at had two builds under "view all builds". I just found that they use a second PPA for building and then copy the packages.
<Peng_> That PPA has all the history, though it only goes back to 2016-11. Maybe they had a secret third PPA.
<Peng_> Thank you!
<sarnold> Peng_: aha :) interesting method, hehe
<cjwatson> teward: https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<cjwatson> Bug notification handling is done in lib/lp/bugs/mail/bugnotificationbuilder.py, though quite a lot of grepping around will be necessary
<cjwatson> (Ideally bug notifications would be converted to the general framework in lib/lp/services/mail/basemailer.py)
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: Well ... I can't say I'm very impressed with dput-ng.  I could reproduce the problem you described, but only if my SSH private key has a passphrase set.
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: I don't know why this would have changed at your end though.  It seems to be entirely a client-side bug.
<wgrant> What benefits does dput-ng provide over dput?
<wgrant> Besides bugs
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: If you want to check whether it's the same problem, then try applying https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R67VTysypr/ to /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dput/uploaders/sftp.py
<cjwatson> For me it said "PasswordRequiredException: Private key file is encrypted"
<cjwatson> Yeah, I can't answer as to its benefits
<cjwatson> But its SFTP implementation is clearly broken and shouldn't be used unless fixed quite a bit (at least passphrase support)
<cjwatson> Maybe its FTP implementation works.  I haven't tried
<cjwatson> There are various bug reports on https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=dput-ng concerning the sftp uploader - not sure any of them are specifically this
<seb128> hey there, launchpad translations question
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/libpeas is a bit in a buggy state
<seb128> the upstream template is 'libpeas-1.0' but launchpad still has 'libpeas' , is there a way to delete one of those?
<seb128> ideally I would like to delete libpeas-1.0 and rename libpeas to libpeas-1.0 since the old 'libpeas' is what is correctly translated
<Lord-Kamina> wgrant Honestly I don't know. I expect most likely the guide I read a few years ago used dput-ng because reasons and maybe at some point it was in fact better than regular dput. *shrugs*
<teward> cjwatson: then I assume basemailer.py also needs some dmarc love/attention?
<teward> (grepping isn't new to me thanks to some larger and much worse in-house python stuff I've been rewriting lol)
<cjwatson> teward: The whole thing will, but each individual mail handler is likely to need individual thought and attention for how people interact with it and what the right way to substitute From is
<cjwatson> teward: But we can generally do things one at a time
<teward> makes sense.
<teward> bug mailer shouldn't be too hard.
<teward> though Reply-To is sometimes not respected by endpoint mail clients in rare cases (read: MS Outlook/Exchange in rare cases)
<cjwatson> I'm also interested in making sure that the conversations still look sensible in people's mail clients
<cjwatson> Since it's still real people at the other end, not just impersonal notifications from the bug tracker
<teward> cjwatson: that's where it gets... tricky.  The way we handled this in-house was to alter the "From" field's display name by sender and have the sane recipient address underneath the hood.  I.E. for a listserv named "Test123" with test123@example.com the From field became "'Thomas Ward via Test123' <test123@example.com>" (obviously using the format function I'm just writing this out by hand because reasons)
<teward> the display name changes
<teward> but the underlying address doesn't
<teward> DMARC is a PITA though if you REALLY want to make listservs compliant
<teward> or other kind of relay-mailers, etc.
<teward> it LOOKS like get_bugmail_from_address is what'd need revised here for DMARC compat, but that's an all-or-nothing change :/
<teward> ... but would eliminate the Bjorn oddball handling case
<teward> that'd get murky fast.
<teward> cjwatson: I think the overarching question is: how critical / important does DMARC compatibility for email notifications, etc. rank on the scale of "Things that Should Get Done"
<teward> *loads the LP repo up in Pycharm for reasons*
<teward> also, what version of Python are you guys using to drive LP?
<teward> (necessary so I create the right local venv)
<tomwardill> teward: If you've used rocketfuel (from https://dev.launchpad.net/Running ), then just doing 'make' should do you. https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LXD is also useful as rocketfuel will install system things
<tomwardill> (otherwise, python 2.7)
<teward> tomwardill: not looking to run :P
<tomwardill> specifically on xenial, although it may work on other versions
<teward> tomwardill: looking for devcompat
<teward> 'cause I Py3 everything xD
<teward> so if i need to compat for 2.7 i'll compat for 2.7 :P
<tomwardill> fair enough
<cjwatson> teward: I don't know
<cjwatson> We should improve from where we are now :)
<cjwatson> teward: And you definitely want to use https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LXD rather than just a straight virtualenv
<teward> cjwatson: correct, but the venv is so I can isntall things so PyCharm can resolve depends
<teward> not *running* the thing
<teward> ;)
<cjwatson> teward: Even if only running the tests
<teward> just want it to stop throwing RED everywhere while I type :)
<teward> i'll do a runtest later
<teward> in the Normal Way
<teward> :)
<cjwatson> teward: I believe there are ways to get pycharm to look into a container
<teward> cjwatson: but i found where the call to get_bugmail_from_address (and the actual mail constructor happens) - lib/lp/bugs/scripts/bugnotification.py->construct_email_notifications which in turn calls get_bugmail_from_address from bugnotificationbuilder.py
<cjwatson> Sure, sounds broadly plausible
<teward> so your builder isn't actually building the message xD
<cjwatson> Bug notifications are unnecessarily complicated and I'm sure there are several quirks
<teward> yeah this is one of them, but i know where the from constructor needs adjusted now at least
<cjwatson> Notice that get_bugmail_from_address does already produce somewhat more dmarc-friendly From headers in some cases
<teward> cjwatson: correct.  but if we condense all the cases together, we have a few edge cases where there won't be DMARC-friendly
<teward> basically, anywhere where we pull a non-lp address into the From header breaks DMARC
<cjwatson> What are the edge cases where that would still need to happen?
<teward> none
<teward> but there's special handling for janitor
<cjwatson> The special handling for janitor just sends as Launchpad Bug Tracker <12345@bugs.launchpad.net>, so I don't quite understand
<teward> yeah for its from constructor it needs a special display name
<cjwatson> I think we should at least consider starting with just applying the behaviour in the hide_email_addresses case across the board
<teward> that's what would happen
<teward> give me a sec and I'll share my diff
<cjwatson> I expect quite a lot of test suite fallout too of course
<teward> indeed.  but i haven't touched tests yet.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/36gW2R6ZtX/ is the theoretical code reduction that'd happen
<teward> taking out MOST of the returns and the handling cases and dropping simply to handling displayname in an if/else and then just a single return
<teward> that SHOULD handle all the cases for bug notification emails but again, E:UNTESTED right now
<cjwatson> Right, that was broadly what I was thinking, indeed
<teward> it drastically reduces the size of the constructor though
<teward> at least, for the From header
<teward> and i'll run some tests locally
<teward> but first
<teward> Coffee and Food
<teward> E:REQUIREDITEMS
<cjwatson> Since it already works for people who hide email addresses, which is lots, it presumably can't go that badly wrong
<teward> *true*.  I haven't even dug yet into the tests lol.  Going to do the Tried and True method of "JFDI" in the test env without running tests yet.
<teward> i'll clean tests later xD
<teward> but again, food and coffee.
<teward> i'm surprised i'm even awake right now without those :P
<cjwatson> teward: As for py3, we'd like to get there too and there's a fair bit of work in progress, but as you can see there's a lot of code
<cjwatson> "bin/with-xvfb bin/test -vvct lp.bugs" should (a) take a while (b) be enough to find most of the test fallout
<teward> truth.  I'd try a Py3 conversion but i don't have the cycles to do a full conversion, so I'm targeting the DMARC stuff here xD  once you go to Py 3.7+ though you can take most of those "%s" formatted strings, etc. and use f-strings which are *a lot* nicer.
<cjwatson> I haven't persuaded all my colleagues of the niceness of f-strings yet.  (3.6 has them too)
<teward> (also kiiiiinda helps that I've had to rewrite three in-house listserv platforms using my dmarcmsg library on PyPI for those listservs xD)
<cjwatson> https://git.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/log/?h=py3 is my extremely messy semi-port
<cjwatson> Been working on that on and off since late last year
<teward> indeed.
<cjwatson> (Well, and longer if you count dependencies)
<teward> cjwatson: remind me because E:NotFullyVersed but how do I just push this to my own code section where I can actually commit?  I remember the evil BZR way not sure if it's straightforward for LPGIT
<teward> (currently versed in Salsa, Gitlab, and standard Git/Gitea atm :P)
<teward> (i.e. my own branch)
<teward> OH GOOD THE COFFEE IS DONE
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Configuring_Git and then "git remote add teward lp:~teward/launchpad; git push -u teward yourbranchname"
<cjwatson> (also, #launchpad-dev maybe)
<teward> yep moving there
<cjwatson> teward: I am probably also obliged to point out https://dev.launchpad.net/ContributorAgreement before you go much further
<cjwatson> (sorry, but you know how it is ...)
#launchpad 2020-05-08
<GunnarHj> Hi SpecialK|Canon,
<GunnarHj> Yesterday I fixed translation import issues for two packages: evince and simple-scan. The fixes were mostly made in groovy, but the additional translations affect focal too as expected.
<GunnarHj> What I wonder about is why it's not reflected on the summary pages in focal:
<GunnarHj> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/evince/+translations
<GunnarHj> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/simple-scan/+translations
<GunnarHj> It looks like e.g. Italian has 24 respective 33 untranslated items, but if you click those numbers you find the correct info: 0 and 1 respectively.
<GunnarHj> Sure, it could be some delay, but the fixes were made more than 12 hours ago.
<pappacena> Hi, GunnarHj . It could be just delay on calculating statistics. Let me see if I can find how frequently they are updated.
* pappacena changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: pappacena (12:00 - 21:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<GunnarHj> pappacena: Would be good. If I recall correctly they are usually updated within minutes.
<pappacena> GunnarHj: I couldn't spot anything obviously wrong on logs... I entered evince italian translations some minutes ago and hit "save" without changing anything, and it recalculated the statistics successfully. I suggest you do the same for simple-scan, since that's the "trigger" for Launchpad to recalculate the statistics in background.
<pappacena> (actually, I already did the same for simple-scan, and it worked too)
<pappacena> I see that there is also a job that recalculates all translations statistics in batch, but it runs only once a week.
<GunnarHj> pappacena: Ok, so Italian is fixed, now we only have all the other languages. :/ But let's hope that the weekly recalculation you mention will fix it for those. (I suppose the delay is due to the new translations slipped in from groovy, and were not made directly in focal.)
<GunnarHj> pappacena: Anyway, thanks for looking into it!
<pappacena> GunnarHj: I'm sorry about this failure. I'm not sure if I can run this batch statistic update at any time, or it could have some bad side effect and it would be better to wait until until it runs "naturally". I will wait for cj watson (out today) or wgrant to help on this...
<GunnarHj> pappacena: I think no harm will happen due to it. If a translator sees the "untranslated" number with the intention to complete the translations, s/he will instantly find that they were actually translated already. So it won't likely cause any unnecessary translation work. But with that said, it would be nice if also translations migrated from other series would trigger an update of the stats.
<pappacena> GunnarHj: Right! I forgot this detail: those translations were migrated. Would you mind opening a bug report for that at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug ?
<GunnarHj> pappacena: I can do that. I will be a short bug report with a reference to our discussion here. :)
<GunnarHj> s/I/It/
<pappacena> That's good enough :)
<pappacena> Just making sure you will be in the discussion loop by creating it. I'll triage it after. :)
<GunnarHj> pappacena: Filed bug #1877624
<ubot5> bug 1877624 in Launchpad itself "Migrated imported translations don't trigger updates of the summary page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877624
<pappacena> Thank you!
#launchpad 2020-05-10
<mapreri> the publisher looks unhealthy: https://launchpad.net/~inkscape.dev/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+build/19283853 this finished an hour ago, but it's still not published.
<RikMills> mapreri: publisher maintenance runs on Sunday mornings. that is usual for a few hrs today
<mapreri> oh, til
<mapreri> ta
